# PEGIDA - Ziele, Teilnehmer, eure Meinung



## robafan1 (23. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Community,

seit geraumer Zeit hört man immer mehr von Demonstrationen der "Patriotischen Europäer gegen die Islamisierung des Abendlandes" (kurz: PEGIDA), daher hielt ich es für angebracht, hier mal einen Thread zu diesem interessanten Thema zu starten um zu erfahren, wie ihr dazu steht.

Was ist PEGIDA?

PEGIDA steht für "Patriotische Europäer gegen die Islamisierung des Abendlandes". In Dresden fanden mehrere Demonstrationen mit mehreren tausend Teilnehmern statt. Ziel war es, die Angst vor radikalem Islamismus zum Ausdruck zu bringen. Was dort geschah, ging aber oftmals darüber hinaus. Die Demonstrationen wurden von Chaoten dazu genutzt, Ausländerfeindlichkeit und Rassismus auszuleben, etwaige Aufrufe von Organisatoren, die Presse zu meiden förderten nicht gerade das Ansehen. Mehrere ranghohe Politiker äußerten ebenfalls scharfe Kritik daran. So ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass sich in vielen anderen deutschen Großstädten bereits Gegenbewegungen organisieren, die oftmals eine ähnliche Größenordnung haben.

Quelle:
Patriotische EuropÃ¤er gegen die Islamisierung des Abendlandes â€“ Wikipedia

Meiner Meinung nach sind das zum größten Teil Chaoten, die man auf diesen Demonstrationen zu Gesicht bekommt. Die Angst, aus der die Bewegung hervorging, hat durchaus ihre Legitimität, allerdings nicht in der Intensivität, mit der sie proklamiert wird. Dazu kommt das denkwürdige Vokabular bei der Namenswahl. Die Politiker haben recht mit ihrer Kritik, denn PEGIDA instrumentalisiert zukünftige Probleme für Fremdenfeindlichkeit, anstatt den ehrlichen und sinnstiftenden Dialog dzu zu ermöglichen.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr in diesem Thread eure Ansichten teilt.

Gruß


----------



## azzih (23. Dezember 2014)

Keine Ahnung. Halt sehr heterogene Gruppe aus Rechten,Hooligans aber auch normalen Anwohnern und älterem CDU Klientel. Grundsätzlich find ich es legitim öffentlich seine Meinung zu vertreten, fast egal zu welchem Thema. Und ich bin auch wahrlich kein Fan von dem Salafistischen Treiben und ungeordneter Zuwanderung.
Was mich daran stört:
1. Teile dieser Demos sind rechter Schmutz und Krawallmacher die sich den Deckmantel der Beschützer des Bürgertums übergestreift haben
2. Auf Asylsuchenden rumzutrampeln die aus Krisenregionen bei uns Schutz suchen ist menschenverachtend. Als hätten diese Leute es sich ausgesucht in Krisenregionen geboren zu werden. Die Summen die für Asylsuchende aufgewendet werden ist lächerlich im Vergleich zu unserm BIP oder irgendwelchen Prestigebauten. Auch die Zahl der Asylanten in Deutschland ist prozentual deutlich unter den meisten EU Ländern. 
3. In Zeiten der Globalisierung hat meiner Meinung nach engstirniges Nationaltum kein Platz. Wir profitieren größtenteils von der Globalisierung, sie ist für uns jungen schon längst Alltag. ein Entrinnen dieser Entwicklung ist eh nicht möglich
4. Ich selbst bin mit Migranten aufgewachsen, ich kenne einige Muslime. Die meisten davon sind auf dem Papier Muslim so wie ich Christ bin. Sprich zum Opferfest gehn sie mal in die Moschee ansonsten sind bis auf paar kulturelle Eigenheiten davon eh nix groß hängengeblieben. Die Säkularisierung gilt für die meisten Muslime hier schon längst genauso. Meine Generation von Leuten mit Migrationswurzeln geht mit mir ins Fitnessstudio, studiert mit mir oder macht ne Ausbildung. Sprich die Leute mit denen ich Kontakt habe entsprechen nicht mal dem Klischee des arbeitslosen ungebildeten "Kanacken".

Sprich diese Pegida fordern aus meiner Sicht Dinge die ich aus meiner Lebenswirklichkeit eigentlich nie direkt als Problem erfahren habe.  Grundsätzlich bin ich aber schon dafür, ähnlch wie in den USA gewisse Voraussetzungen für Zuwanderung zu schaffen, Stichwort Qualitative Zuwanderung. Allerdings sind wir in Europanicht nur Jobmotor sondern auch Niedriglohnland Nr1 in vielen Branchen, wüsste nicht warum qualifizierte Ausländer unbedingt herkommen sollten. Selbst in der Pflege wo wirklich viele freie Stellen sind, ist die Bezahlung beschissen...


----------



## savage-fg (23. Dezember 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach hat man zu Recht Angst vor dem Islam, ISIS, gut beides ist zu trennen ,man mag es nur den Politikern vortragen den sie begehen auch meiner Meinung nach einen grossen Fehler.Da der ISIS eine Ethnische Säuberung begeht  und damit die ganze Welt bedroht ,gehört sie ausgelöscht!!! So wie damals 45 !!!


----------



## naruto8073 (23. Dezember 2014)

Deutschland = Christliches Land  
Bedeutung: wenn jemand zu uns kommt sollte er/sie uns anpassen  ( genau so wenn wir im Urlaub sind und uns auch die Gegebenheit anpassen )  
Ich persönlich finde es schon übertrieben wenn bei uns bestimmte Leute voll vermummt durch die Straßen laufen. In den Schulen genau so. 
Und nein ich bin kein Rassist, es ist nur meine persönliche Meinung.   Ich finde es nur schade das unsere Kultur in den ganzen anderen Kulturen langsam unter geht.


----------



## azzih (23. Dezember 2014)

naruto8073 schrieb:


> Deutschland = Christliches Land



Nö. Deutschland=Säkulares Land. Christentum spielt bei uns keine Rolle,weder in der Lebenswirklichkeit noch in der Verfassung.


----------



## robafan1 (23. Dezember 2014)

savage-fg schrieb:


> 1.Was  hat das mit PCGH zu tun ???



Schau dir nochmal dieses Unterforum und die Themen hier an und überdenk deine Frage


----------



## savage-fg (23. Dezember 2014)

robafan1 schrieb:


> Schau dir nochmal dieses Unterforum und die Themen hier an und überdenk deine Frage



Ja,ok hast Recht 

Hab es geändert.


----------



## naruto8073 (23. Dezember 2014)

azzih schrieb:


> Nö. Deutschland=Säkulares Land. Christentum spielt bei uns keine Rolle,weder in der Lebenswirklichkeit noch in der Verfassung.


Es hat nichts mit der Verfassung zu thuen. Nicht um sonnst haben wir z.b. In Sachsen den Buß und Bettag. Nicht um sonnst sind fast alle gläubige Deutsche entweder Katholische oder Evangelisch. Klar gibt es welche die z.b. zum Islam gewechselt haben, aber es ist immer noch die Minderheit. 
Und wegen Säkularen Land 
https://humanicum.wordpress.com/201...akularer-staat-kirchenfinanzierung-in-zahlen/


----------



## SilentMan22 (23. Dezember 2014)

PEGIDA muss gestoppt werden. BEVOR es zu weit geht. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Offset (23. Dezember 2014)

Um es gleich zu sagen, ich finde den IS und PEGIDA sc****e. Aber irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass gegen den IS nicht so vorgegangen wird wie gegen die "paar" Hooligans.


----------



## savage-fg (23. Dezember 2014)

SilentMan22 schrieb:


> PEGIDA muss gestoppt werden. BEVOR es zu weit geht. Meine Meinung.



Ja,natürlich ist Sache des Militärs. Erschiessen oder Köpfen wir sie alle,nur weil sie anderer Meinung sind.


----------



## cryon1c (23. Dezember 2014)

Solange die Meinung rechts ist, gehört sie verboten und die Leute bestraft. So einfach ist das.

Meine Meinung zu dem Rotz: es ist Rotz!
Ich bin selbst eingewandert, wenn auch auf anderem Wege (Spätaussiedler, google bemühen wer das nicht kennt).
Ich begrüße die offenen Grenzen, die Möglichkeiten die mir und anderen Leuten damit offen stehen ein ordentliches Leben zu führen in einem Land wo kein Krieg herrscht und wo man genug verdienen kann um sich alles nötige und n paar nette "Luxusgüter" zu leisten.
Aber gerade die, die fliehen müssen, sollte man unterstützen. Die kommen hierher nicht weil das Gras hier grüner ist, sie kommen her weil sie nicht anders können. 

Mich kotzt diese "Ich bin kein Nazi, aber ......"-Einstellung bei einigen deutschen an. Die sollten selbst mal ein wenig rumreisen und nachsehen was so in der Welt passiert und wie sich andere Leute verhalten. 
Und Angst um die Kultur, um die deutschen Werte.. das ich nicht lache. Wenn das so wertvoll ist für die Leute, wieso bringen sie es anderen nicht bei, auf die normale Art und nicht mit "Ausländer raus!"-Einstellung?

Hoffentlich geht der Mist bald ein, ansonsten latsche ich bei ner Gegendemo mit, da wäre mir auch eine lange Anfahrt und rumhüpfen in der Kälte egal.


----------



## robafan1 (23. Dezember 2014)

Nanana warum der Zynismus 
Prinzipiell wäre ein Stoppen der Aktivitäten so wie sie jetzt sind wünschenswert. Es wirft einfach ein schlechtes Licht auf alle Beeteiligten. PEGIDA selbst könnte was dagegen tun, wenn sie sich einfach mal öffentlich gegen Fremdenfeindlichkeit aussprechen würde. Aber stattdessen lassen sie keine Gelegenheit aus, sich selbst in die rechte Ecke zu stellen 
Und wenn das so weiter geht, dann haben wir irgendwann sehr gut organisierte Idioten, die unabhängig von PEGIDA und in größerer Zahl Krawall machen. Also lieber jetzt was tun, aber so dramatisch ist es dann doch nicht


----------



## cryon1c (23. Dezember 2014)

Wie sollen sie sich denn öffentlich gegen die Fremdenfeindlichkeit aussprechen, wenn die gesamte Organisation darauf basiert und das ihr einziges Ziel ist?
Dem würde ich auch nicht glauben, denn wer einige Leute ausschließen und aus dem Land werfen will, der hat nicht nur ein paar Schrauben locker und der stellt sich nicht in die rechte Ecke, der wohnt dort schon.


----------



## Combi (23. Dezember 2014)

ich finds richtig gut.
wo kommen wir denn hin,wenn wir sowas einfach tatenlos geschehen lassen....
endlich wird mal aufgemuckt,das haben die deutschen leider verlernt.
weil die damals ja sooo böse waren...wtf.mir isses scheissegal was vor 60-80 jahren war.
heute ist heute und wir haben ein problem,dass endlich mal angesprochen wird.
warum hat pegida denn so einen zulauf?!
weil es notwendig ist,endlich "stop" zu sagen und nicht alles tatenlos geschehen zu lassen.
die regierung läßt alles hier rein,eu-"bürger" vom arsch der welt kommen hierhin,arbeiten und nehmen das geld mit ins ausland.
deutsche firmen,haben weniger arbeit,bsp sinkt,aber schöne eu haben wir..wtf!

ich habe keinen bock in der stadt diese vermumten ninja-ollen zu sehen,die aussehen,wie dicke tonnen mit sehschlitz.
wenn ich ninjas sehen will,geh ich ins kino.
gehst du in in anderes land,passt  man sich an.
also sollen die es verdammt nochmal auch machen,oder dahin zurück gehen,wo se herkommen.
ich will weihnachten christlich feiern und nich irgendwann lebende tiere schlachten und mit nem ali am tisch sitzen.
unser land,unsere regeln.
anpassen...


----------



## azzih (23. Dezember 2014)

Was für ein Problem haben wir denn werd doch mal konkret bitte. Was du von dir gibst sind Sinn- und inhaltsleere Stammtischparolen.
Und das EU Bürger in der EU überall arbeiten können nennt sich EU Freizügigkeitsabkommen und wird von Deutschen auch sehr gerne genutzt. So kannst du problemlos nach England und Skandinavien gehn und dort arbeiten.
Achja Tiere die geschlachtet werden haben alle mal gelebt 
Und ob das Weihnachtsfest so christlich ist sei auch mal dahingestellt. Auch soll wegen mir jeder rumlaufen wie er will, Seitenscheitelpflicht wie 1945 gibts Gott sei Dank net mehr. Ich find die Ollen auch hässlich die sich das Gesicht mit Metall zupiercen und Dicke die meinen sie müssten bauchfrei rumlaufen und auch Burka find ich net so toll. Aber verdammt noch mal soll doch grade jeder machen was er will, woher hab ich oder du das Recht jemandem vorzuschreiben was er oder sie zu tun oder lassen hat. Hauptsache es bewegt sich alles im gesetzlichen Rahmen.


----------



## Kinguin (23. Dezember 2014)

Naja was ich bisher von Pegida so mitbekam,scheinen da auch viele Leute zu sein,die sich einfach gern mal "austoben" wollen


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich freue mich dass solch ein Thread eröffnet wurde. Ich selbt bin Einwanderer und ich finde PEGIDA gut. Die Asylbewerber integrieren sich nicht, sie lernen nicht Deutsch, sie gehen nicht Arbeiten, sie zahlen keine Steuern und fressen nur aus unseren Steuern und ja ich kenne viele persönlich. Das einzige was vielen (nicht allen!!!)  wichtig ist, ist Mohammed und sofort Moschees bauen. 
In manchen Städtchen ist es so krass dass man als Europäer Angst bekommt, weil man sich plötzlich in einem anderen Staat befindet.

Ich habe nichts gegen Muslime die Arbeiten gehen, sich integrieren usw. ich habe was gegen Leute die meinen Islam ist das wichtigste in ihrem Leben. Ich wohne in Europa und will hier weiterhin wohnen ohne Moschees und Extremen Islamisten.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Dezember 2014)

Offset schrieb:


> Um es gleich zu sagen, ich finde den IS und PEGIDA sc****e. Aber irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass gegen den IS nicht so vorgegangen wird wie gegen die "paar" Hooligans.



In Afrika, in Mittel und Südamerika werden auch täglich Menschen gefoltert, abgeschlachtet, nur das interessiert irgendwie keinen. 
Der IS ist ein Produkt der verfehlten Irakpolitik des Westens, samt irakischer Regierung, die eben die Sunniten unterdrückt hat, und diese Leute die keine Hoffnung haben sind eben anfällig für solches Gedankengut. Ich heiße es nicht gut, was da passiert, nur man sollte aufhören so überrascht zu tun. 
Im Irak gibts halt Öl, dazu ist die gesamte Region dort unten politisch instabil. 

Was sollte man deiner Meinung nach machen? Einen NATO-Einsatz, den keiner will? Eine UN-Friedensmission? Ich weiß es nicht, aber ich weiß dass tausende Gewehre und Munition dort sicher nicht helfen, und wahrscheinlich sogar mal gegen westliche Länder und Soldaten gewendet werden. Hat man aus der Geschichte nichts gelernt? 

Pegida ist zwar nicht so krass, trotzdem erschreckend, dass populistische Schreihälse so viel Zustimmung erlangen. Für mich in erster Linie ein Sammelpool für Rassisten und solche die es verleugnen, sprich latente Rassisten. 
Vor allem wird in Städten demonstriert, die relativ wenig muslimische Bürger haben. Der "Anführer" Lutz Bachmann beschimpft Menschen, die vor dem Krieg flüchten, selbst flüchtete er vor der deutschen Justiz nach Südafrika. Heuchlerischer geht es kaum. 
Dann werden Asylantenheime angezündet, warum? Vor was hat man Angst? Sind wieder solche wahnwitzigen populistischen Phrasen und unbegründete Ängste, typische rechte Stammtischparolen eben. 

Pegida kann sich nicht mehr gegen Fremdenfeindlichkeit aussprechen, das ist ein Sammelsurium von rechten Idioten bis zu Menschen, die sich irgendwie von "anderen" Menschen bedroht fühlen oder einfach einen Sündenbock suchen. Diese Situation stimmt mich ehrlich gesagt sehr bedenklich, sowas hatte man schonmal. 

Erfreulich dass es da schon zahlreiche Gegendemos gibt. Nur weil man sich auf Meinungsfreiheit beruft sind die Parolen, Phrasen und Ziele noch lange nicht sinnvoll, lobenswert oder irgendwie intelligent.



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Ich freue mich dass solch ein Thread eröffnet wurde. Ich selbt bin Einwanderer und ich finde PEGIDA gut. Die Asylbewerber integrieren sich nicht, sie lernen nicht Deutsch, sie gehen nicht Arbeiten, sie zahlen keine Steuern und fressen nur aus unseren Steuern und ja ich kenne viele persönlich.


Hast du da konkrete Zahlen wieviele Einwanderer sich nicht integrieren? Hast du Zahlen wieviele Einwanderer nicht ausreichend Deutsch können? 
Sind alles ziemliche Stammtischparolen die du da von dir gibst. 


SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Das einzige was ihnen wichtig ist, ist Mohammed und sofort Moschees bauen.


Und inwiefern fühlst du dich dadurch bedroht? Aber wieder so eine stumpfe Verallgemeinerung. 


SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> In manchen Städtchen ist es so krass dass man als Europäer Angst bekommt, weil man sich plötzlich in einem anderen Staat befindet.


Ach ja? Als "Europäer" hat man Angst? Es gibt genauso muslimische Europäer, definiere bitte mal "Europäer". 


SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen Muslime die Arbeiten gehen, sich integrieren usw. ich habe was gegen Leute die meinen Islam ist das wichtigste in ihrem Leben. Ich wohne in Europa und will hier weiterhin wohnen ohne Moschees und Extremen Islamisten.


Das deckt sich zu 100% mit den Pegida-Parolen. 
Ich habe nichts gegen Ausländer, aber...
Ich habe nichts gegen Muslime, aber... 
Ich bin nicht rassistisch, aber... 
Das sind jetzt keine Unterstellungen dir gegenüber, und es ist auch nicht persönlich gemeint. 
Aber es gibt genauso gut Christen die nur die Kirche im Kopf haben, da ist sowas ok? In Europa gibt es zahlreiche Moscheen. Bosnien gehört unbestreitbar zu Europa, dort gibt es sehr sehr viele Moscheen, auch in Großbritannien gibt es viele Moscheen, hmm, wie geht denn das? 
Inwiefern fühlst du dich von einer Moschee, in der normale Muslime ihren religiösen Riten nachgehen bedrohlich? 
Glaubst du dass deswegen jeden Tag davor ein Selbstmordattentäter den Knopf drückt und sich ins Reich der Jungfrauen begibt? 

Das kann man einfach nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. 

Ach ja, ich war für 2 Wochen in Istanbul ist durch und durch muslimisch, aber sogar abseits der normalen Touristenviertel wurde wir, obwohl klar als Mitteleuropäer erkennbar, nicht bepöbelt oder sonst wie blöd angemacht. Der große Mehrheit war freundlich und zuvorkommend. Außerdem gibts dort an jedem Hauseck eine Moschee, da kann man sogar hineingehen, sind schöne Gebäude, unseren Kirchen gar nicht so unähnlich. Dort standen auch keine Salafisten und haben mit Feuer und Säbel die Scharia einführen wollen.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (24. Dezember 2014)

Mir macht es manchmal Angst, dass unsere Regierung teilweise etwas zu Ausländer-freundlich ist. Klar kommen einige(!!!) von denen aus Gebieten wo Verfolgung und Diktatur herrscht, aber wir können auch nicht der Wohlfahrtsstaat für die ganze Welt sein. Und warum Einwanderer aus Staaten hineingelassen werden, wo es halbwegs geordnete und menschenwürdige Verhältnisse gibt, wie z.B. der Großteil Osteuropas verstehe ich nicht. 
Auch das Ausländer, vorallem Muslime(ich habe KEINE Vorurteile gegen bestimmte religiöse Gruppen), hier in Deutschland auf Sachen wie Moscheen und z.B. bei Kindern auf  Ausschluss vom Schwimmunterricht(aufgrund religiöser Gründe) BESTEHEN, finde ich unverschämt. 
Stichwort: "Minarett der Moschee in Köln sollte höher sein als der Kölner Dom." - Ich interpretiere das so: Für sie ist es in Ordnung bzw. wünschenswert, wenn unsere Kultur und Religion, für ihre zurückstecken muss. Das wäre auch in Ordnung wenn wir, in einem Islamisch geprägten Land und nicht in Deutschland wären.
Ich persönlich wäre ja dafür wenn wir das hier mit der Einwanderung so regeln würden wie in Kanada:
Einwandern darf nur, wer entweder 1. ausreichend Geld hat um dem Staat nicht auf der Tasche zu sitzen oder 2. hier einen Job hat. Der Rest trägt ja nicht zum Wohl des Landes bei und wird folglich auch nicht gebraucht.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. Dezember 2014)

@Leob wie viele Flüchtlinge kennst du ? Ich kenne viele persönlich und muss sagen dass "Guten Tag, mein Name ist ...." nach 10 Jahren Flüchtlings dasein etwas wenig ist.

Inwiefern bedroht ? Warst du schonmal in so einem Viertel ? Mir macht es schon Angst wenn ich nicht mehr in DE bin sondern in einem anderen Staat (ganz einfach eine Kreuzung überqueren) wo Leute auf dich mit nem Finger zeigen und irgendwas über Allah rufen.

Zu deinem "Ich habe nix gegen ... aber ..." wie ich schon oben beschrieben habe. Muslime sind für mich iO, jeder soll an das glauben was er mag und nach dem Tod das bekommen woran er glaubt nun was nicht iO ist wenn ein Moslem meint er müsste mich vom Prophet überzeugen und zu seiner Religion zwingen.

Dein Beispiel mit Instanbul ist ein Witz ? Dir ist schon bewusst dass Instanbul eigentlich von der Kultur her zu Europa gehört? 

So lange wie die lieben Muslime ihr Leben weiter leben habe ich nichts gegen sie, im Gegenteil ich schätze viele von Ihnen aber "Mimimi, Allah über alles" ist ein No Go.

Deswegen sehe ich PEGIDA positiv an, natürlich nicht die die meinen dass es eine perfekte Chance ist etwas zu demolieren sondern die normalen Bürger die meinen dass es so nicht weitergehen kann.

In diesem Sinne "Frohe Weihnachten" 
 ()


----------



## Leob12 (24. Dezember 2014)

Natürlich, sämtliche Muslime wollen ein Minarett, welches höher ist als der Kölner Dom. Wieder so eine Verallgemeinerung. 
Wo müsstest du denn zurückstecken, sollte es soweit kommen (rein theoretisch natürlich, praktisch ist es eh schwer möglich)? 

Sowas wie in Kanada ist in Deutschland oder innerhalb der EU nicht möglich. Wer definiert was "ausreichend" Geld ist? Außerdem ist Kanada schwer per Boot zu erreichen, deswegen können sie es sich leisten. Aber auch Kanada hat schon andere Zeiten mit sehr sehr vielen Flüchtlingen und Emigranten erlebt, nur mal zur Info.

Wohlfahrtsstart für die ganze Welt? Mach dich bitte nicht lächerlich. Länder wie Spanien, Italien oder jetzt aktuell in Bezug auf IS Libanon und Türkei, die nehmen viele Flüchtlinge zwangsweise auf. Sicher gibt es bei den ersten beiden Ländern viele Wirtschaftflüchtlinge, die auch abgewiesen werden, aber nicht nur. Nur welche Perspektive haben die Einwanderer in diesen Ländern? Keine richtige, deswegen ziehen sie weiter. Das ist völlig normal, würdest du doch auch so machen oder? Aber bei "Ausländern" ist es absolut verwerflich. Wie können die sich nur einen wohlhabenden Staat mit funktionierendem Gesundheitswesen etc aussuchen. 

Und, dann gehen sie halt nicht zum Schwimmunterricht. Ist der Schwimmunterricht jetzt etwas essentielles, verbessert das die Zukunftschancen? Wie wäre es wenn du in ein anderes Land auswandern willst, und dort herrschen einige Sitten oder Bräuche, die du nicht ausführen willst, warum auch immer? Du würdest es sicher verstehen wenn sich die einheimische Bevölkerung unfassbar über so eine Banalität aufregen würde oder? 

Nein, du hast absolut keine Vorurteile gegenüber Muslimen, aber vor allem Muslime wollen überall Moscheen bauen, genau, mach dich nicht lächerlich. Genau das ist ein Vorurteil, genauso wie keineswegs alle Muslime irgendwas gegen Schwimmunterricht haben. Sowas nennt man ein Vorurteil, ob du es nun hören willst oder nicht.



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> @Leob wie viele Flüchtlinge kennst du ? Ich kenne viele persönlich und muss sagen dass "Guten Tag, mein Name ist ...." nach 10 Jahren Flüchtlings dasein etwas wenig ist.


Tatsächlich? Seit 10 Jahren Flüchtlinge? Ich kenne einige Eltern meiner ehemaligen Schulkameraden, die vor den Kriegen am Balkan geflohen sind und nun hier leben. Sprechen alle kein perfektes Deutsch, aber sie sprechen es ausreichend, und jetzt? 
Klar gibts Negativbeispiele, gibt ja auch Deutsche, die nicht lesen und schreiben können, aber in Bezug auf Asylanten, Flüchtlinge oder Ausländer werden konsequent nur die Negativbeispiele genannt. 


SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Inwiefern bedroht ? Warst du schonmal in so einem Viertel ? Mir macht es schon Angst wenn ich nicht mehr in DE bin sondern in einem anderen Staat (ganz einfach eine Kreuzung überqueren) wo Leute auf dich mit nem Finger zeigen und irgendwas über Allah rufen.


Na und? Und wenn das jemand machen sollte, interessiert es mich irgendwie? Hey, es kommt bei uns auch oft genug vor dass irgendwelche Menschen auf einen Afrikaner, oder jemanden mit dunkler Hautfarbe zeigen und als "*****" beschimpfen. Nur wie oft passiert sowas? 
In dem Viertel wo ich mit einem Studienkollegen eine WG habe, gibts es auch überdurchschnittlich viele Ausländer. Der Türkei im Dönerladen ist überaus freundlich, die Bedienung im Supermarkt macht was sie soll, die bosnische Familie im Stock unter uns hat uns nie belästigt, im Gegenteil. 
Klar gibts wieder schlechte Seiten, aber warum werden die guten immer ignoriert? 
Sicher wird man hin und wieder mal von "Ausländern" angepöbelt, genauso gut werden aber auch "Ausländern" von Einheimischen angepöbelt, soll ich deswegen die Einheimischen pauschal als Rassisten bezeichnen? 


SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Zu deinem "Ich habe nix gegen ... aber ..." wie ich schon oben beschrieben habe. Muslime sind für mich iO, jeder soll an das glauben was er mag und nach dem Tod das bekommen woran er glaubt nun was nicht iO ist wenn ein Moslem meint er müsste mich vom Prophet überzeugen und zu seiner Religion zwingen.


Die Zeugen Jehovas wollen dich auch bekehren.  
Und ganz im Ernst, wie oft wollte dich jemand zwingen, deinen Glauben abzulegen? Mir ist es in 1,5 Jahren in dem "Ausländerviertel" noch kein einziges Mal passiert. 
Und auch sonst wird in Deutschland oder Österreich niemand gezwungen, eine Religion auszuüben, die ihm nicht behagt. Zum Glück gibt es die Religionsfreiheit. 


SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Dein Beispiel mit Instanbul ist ein Witz ? Dir ist schon bewusst dass Instanbul eigentlich von der Kultur her zu Europa gehört?


Weil es mal unter römischer Herrschaft war und sonst ein paar Europäer dort mal den Ton angegeben haben? 
Vor allem lustig: Falls es denn wirklich zu Europa gehören sollte, von der Kultur her, dann gehört der Islam auch zu Europa, denn du wirst Istanbul schlecht vom Islam trennen können  
Und erklär mal dem Verkäufer an einem Markt im asiatischen Teil dass er eigentlich zu Europa gehört, viel Erfolg 


SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> So lange wie die lieben Muslime ihr Leben weiter leben habe ich nichts gegen sie, im Gegenteil ich schätze viele von Ihnen aber "Mimimi, Allah über alles" ist ein No Go.


Dann bist du hoffentlich auch so konsequent und lehnst dieses Verhalten auch bei Vertretern von sämtlichen anderen Religionen ab. 
Sicher geht sowas nicht, da gebe ich dir Recht, nur das ist wieder eine verschwindend kleine Minderheit unter den Muslimen, nur wird das dann immer pauschal auf alle anderen Muslime ausgelegt (Pedgida z.B.) und damit tut man eben jenen Muslimen Unrecht, die, wie du schön sagst, einfach nur ihr Leben weiter leben. 


SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Deswegen sehe ich PEGIDA positiv an, natürlich nicht die die meinen dass es eine perfekte Chance ist etwas zu demolieren sondern die normalen Bürger die meinen dass es so nicht weitergehen kann.


Wie geht es denn weiter? Wird Dresden oder Sachsen demnächst von den Ausländern überrollt? Dort gibts vielleicht 2% Ausländeranteil, und der Anteil der muslimischen Ausländer ist sogar noch geringer. Ja, so kann es wirklich nicht weitergehen. 0,2% der Bevölkerung dort (die eben Muslime sind) wollen den restlichen 99,8% ihren Glauben und Lebenweise aufzwingen. Mach dich bitte nicht lächerlich. 
Pegida ist und bleibt ein Sammelbecken für Neonazis, Rassisten und solche, die sich nicht offen sagen trauen, dass sie keine Ausländer mögen.


----------



## savage-fg (24. Dezember 2014)

@ Leob12 ,mal krass gesagt, hast schon mal versucht in dem Gebiet ne Kirche zu bauen ???


----------



## GoldenMic (24. Dezember 2014)

naruto8073 schrieb:


> Deutschland = Christliches Land
> Bedeutung: wenn jemand zu uns kommt sollte er/sie uns anpassen  ( genau so wenn wir im Urlaub sind und uns auch die Gegebenheit anpassen )
> Ich persönlich finde es schon übertrieben wenn bei uns bestimmte Leute voll vermummt durch die Straßen laufen. In den Schulen genau so.
> Und nein ich bin kein Rassist, es ist nur meine persönliche Meinung.   Ich finde es nur schade das unsere Kultur in den ganzen anderen Kulturen langsam unter geht.



Ich bin "Deutscher" mit bei dem irgendwo evangelischer Glauben eingetragen ist.
Ich habe aber kein Interesse an jeglicher Form von Kirche. Zudem denke ich, das Kirche und Staat absolut und strikt getrennt gehören. 
Soll ich jetzt auch auf die Straße gehen, damit Deutschland von diesem christlichen Unsinn wegkommt? 
Wenn du mit "Kultur" diese "Verbrecherorganisation" namens Kirche in Deutschland meinst dann kann ich dir auch nicht mehr helfen. Da findest du intelligentere Kulturen auf deinem Duschvorhang.


----------



## savage-fg (24. Dezember 2014)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich bin "Deutscher" mit bei dem irgendwo evangelischer Glauben eingetragen ist.
> Ich habe aber kein Interesse an jeglicher Form von Kirche. Zudem denke ich, das Kirche und Staat absolut und strikt getrennt gehören.
> Soll ich jetzt auch auf die Straße gehen, damit Deutschland von diesem christlichen Unsinn wegkommt?
> Wenn du mit "Kultur" diese "Verbrecherorganisation" namens Kirche in Deutschland meinst dann kann ich dir auch nicht mehr helfen. Da findest du intelligentere Kulturen auf deinem Duschvorhang.



Was sind denn die Kulturen am Rand meiner Ferguson ,ich hoffe intellegenter als die Islamisten und seine t...... s..... die man jeden Tag im Fernseher oder Radio hört. Die anderen Sprengen wenigsten keine kleine Kinder in die Luft,nur um Ihren Glauben an den Mann zubringen.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Dezember 2014)

savage-fg schrieb:


> @ Leob12 ,mal krass gesagt, hast schon mal versucht in dem Gebiet ne Kirche zu bauen ???



Also findest du es rückständig dass ist streng islamischen Ländern es quasi verboten ist, christliche Kirchen zu bauen? Im Umkehrschluss müsstest du es doch auch unglaublich rückständig finden, wenn in einem nicht streng christlichen Land der Bau von Moscheen auch extrem erschwert wird oder? 
Demnach sind wir gleich rückständig wie diese Leute, die von vielen aus Europa gerne als rückständig bezeichnet werden. 

Ich finde es sehr löblich wie du absolut objektiv und wertfrei verallgemeinerst. Klar, die bösen Muslime sprengen nur kleine unschuldige Kinder in die Luft um ihren Glauben zu verbreiten. Genauso dumm wäre es wenn ich sage, dass katholische Priester Kinder missbrauchen und so ihren Glauben verbreiten. 

Und über die Kreuzzüge, Inquisition und andere schlechte Taten der Kirche des heiligen und vollkommenen Abendlandes spreche ich gar nicht. Es nervt mich nur wenn der Islam immer schlecht ausgelegt wird, aber sämtliche Gräueltaten von anderen Glaubensrichtungen totgeschwiegen werden.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. Dezember 2014)

@savage Wenn du jeden Moslem als Terrorist ansiehst kann ich nur sagen, ich weiß jetzt wieder wieso ich mache von dennen höher schätze als viele Christen. Breivik war kein Moslem, jetzt kann ich behaupten jeder Christ bringt Leute um um sein Glauben an den Mann zu bringen... .

Echt arm so eine Argumentation. 

@Leob 1:0 für dich habe in meinem Text paar Wörter aus versehen weggelassen, danke dir Handy-Tippen.

Und bitte lass das ständige anzweifeln meiner persönlichen Meinung,  du zweifelst sie nur an, missinterpretierst sie und teilst es in Stückchen anstatt es als ein ganzes zu sehen. 

PEGIDA hat was gegen Islamisierung nicht etwas gegen Muslime.  

Achso fallst du meinst es gibt solche Probleme wo man als Europäer von den Muslimen bedroht wird empfehle ich dir nach Aktivitäten der Islamisten in Brit. Schulen zu googeln und ja es sind nicht alle Muslime dran schuld.

Ich bin jetzt zu müde um weiterzuschreiben. 

Frohes Fest[emoji1]


----------



## GoldenMic (24. Dezember 2014)

savage-fg schrieb:


> Was sind denn die Kulturen am Rand meiner Ferguson ,ich hoffe intellegenter als die Islamisten und seine t...... s..... die man jeden Tag im Fernseher oder Radio hört. Die anderen Sprengen wenigsten keine kleine Kinder in die Luft,nur um Ihren Glauben an den Mann zubringen.



Aber von Hexenverbrennung etc. hast du auch schonmal was gheört oder?
Ist ja nicht so, als würde sich das Christentum in Unschuld waschen können.
Mal ganz abgesehen davon, das du grade wieder jeden Moslem als Terrorist bezeichnet hast.


----------



## azzih (24. Dezember 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Ich freue mich dass solch ein Thread eröffnet wurde. Ich selbt bin Einwanderer und ich finde PEGIDA gut. Die Asylbewerber integrieren sich nicht, sie lernen nicht Deutsch, sie gehen nicht Arbeiten, sie zahlen keine Steuern und fressen nur aus unseren Steuern und ja ich kenne viele persönlich. Das einzige was vielen (nicht allen!!!)  wichtig ist, ist Mohammed und sofort Moschees bauen.
> In manchen Städtchen ist es so krass dass man als Europäer Angst bekommt, weil man sich plötzlich in einem anderen Staat befindet.
> 
> Ich habe nichts gegen Muslime die Arbeiten gehen, sich integrieren usw. ich habe was gegen Leute die meinen Islam ist das wichtigste in ihrem Leben. Ich wohne in Europa und will hier weiterhin wohnen ohne Moschees und Extremen Islamisten.



Asylbewerber dürfen meines Wissens nicht Arbeiten, es ist ihnen von Gesetzteswegen nicht erlaubt selbst wenn sie wollten. Und Deutsch lernen braucht halt auch entsprechende Kursangebote. Ist halt wie so oft, es läuft teilweise auf zwei Seiten schief. Wenn man Integration will muss man auch Perspektiven bieten


----------



## Adi1 (24. Dezember 2014)

Die Angst vor der Islamisierung Europas ist sicherlich nicht das Problem.

Eher geht es wohl darum, das durch fehlende Integrationsmaßnahmen Parallelgesellschaften geschaffen werden,

in denen die Saat für Extremismus gelegt wird.

Ich, als Dresdner, distanziere mich von dieser Bewegung.
Wir sind eine weltoffene und tolerante Stadt.

Nur diese Demonstranten als verkappte Nazis zu bezeichnen, ist wohl sehr weit ausgeholt.

Im Endeffekt hat wohl, wie so oft, die Politik versagt.

Euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## cryon1c (24. Dezember 2014)

azzih schrieb:


> Asylbewerber dürfen meines Wissens nicht Arbeiten, es ist ihnen von Gesetzteswegen nicht erlaubt selbst wenn sie wollten. Und Deutsch lernen braucht halt auch entsprechende Kursangebote. Ist halt wie so oft, es läuft teilweise auf zwei Seiten schief. Wenn man Integration will muss man auch Perspektiven bieten



Das ist aber kein Grund danach zu schreien, man solle die Leute sofort rauswerfen. 

Die PeGidingsbums richtet sich gegen die falschen und steht damit weit rechts, so nicht!

Anstatt die Reformen vom Asylrecht durchzubringen damit sich a) die Angebote erhöhen, b) die Bedingungen verbessern und c) die Kosten senken lassen, wird gleich die fette "Ich bin kein Nazi, aber..."-Keule rausgeholt und geschwungen. Ehrlich, so langsam sollte man doch kapieren das es nicht zieht, aber ordentlich Wiederstand mit sich bringt. 

Es sollte allgemein eine Reform geben für die Einreise hierher, EGAL wie man einreist - mit einem Arbeitsvisum, als "Entschädigung" was halt die Spätaussiedler-Familien wie meine mitgemacht haben oder als Asylbewerber.  Und zwar so, das mehr Menschen hierherkommen, denn Deutschland braucht die Arbeitskräfte aus dem Ausland, egal wie stur sich da der gemeine Wutbürger dagegen wehrt. 
Und jeder der hierher kommt, bringt auch ein Stück Kultur mit sich. Das ist nicht zu verachten, einige der schönsten und friedlichsten Länder der Welt wurden durch Einwanderer geprägt.


----------



## robafan1 (24. Dezember 2014)

Ich denke auch, dass es kein Problem mit Islamisierung gibt, sondern einfach wie in unserem System damit umgegangen wird.


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Dezember 2014)

PEGIDA ist rechtes Pack das unter dem Deckmantel des Patriotismus Anhänger um sich schart.
Und da sind leider auch viele dabei die des Pudels Kern nicht sehen wollen oder nicht sehen können.

Jedem muss zu jeder Zeit an jedem Ort erlaubt sein seinen Glauben ohne Angst zu leben.
Erst wenn Dieser zu einem politischen Instrument oder extremistisch wird muss dem ein Riegel vorgeschoben werden.
Denn die Geschichte Zeigt das das noch nie gut ausgegangen ist.
Und da möchte ich doch auch mal daran erinnern das auch bei den Christen so einige Male nicht alles koscher war ( Stichwort zB.  Christianisierung im Rahmen der Conquista) 

*Jeder* ist zu aller erst mal ein Mensch und unabhängig seiner Religion oder staatlicher Zugehörigkeit auch als solcher gesehen werden muss.
Naürlich gibt es Türken, Griechen, Franzosen, Holländer, Engländer usw die daneben benehmen.
Die gibt es unter den Deutschen aber genauso, und nicht zu wenige.

Wir sollten uns hüten von einer Gruppe von wenigen auf ein ganzes Volk oder eine ganze Glaubensrichtung zu schließen.
Denn auch wenn ich keine persönlich Schuld an den Vorgängen im zweiten Weltkrieg empfinde sollte man sich das doch immer vor Augen halten.


----------



## Seeefe (24. Dezember 2014)

Als ich paar Bilder im Fernsehn von den Protestanten gesehen habe, hab ich mir auch meinen Teil gedacht. Vor allem als Sätze kamen wie "Ich hab allgemein nichts gegen Ausländer, außer/aber....", das erinnert doch stark an den alten Ulbricht "Niemand hat die Absicht..." 

Allerdings wird durch den ganzen Kram mal wieder was angestoßen und manch verstummte Debatte wie die eines Einwanderungsgesetzes kommt wieder hevor, was ich aufjedenfall gutheiße. Den mal klare Regel wie wir in Zukunft genau mit Einwanderern verfahren wäre zu wünschen.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Dezember 2014)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Denn auch wenn ich keine persönlich Schuld an den Vorgängen im zweiten Weltkrieg empfinde sollte man sich das doch immer vor Augen halten.



Was hat denn der 2. Weltkrieg mit den heutigen Problemen zu tun?

Das Problem geht doch nicht von einigen rechten Spinnern aus.

Letztendlich geht es doch darum, dass keiner in dieser globalisierten Welt als Verlierer dasteht.

Wo es Gewinner gibt, muss es zwangsläufig auch Verlierer geben.


----------



## cryon1c (24. Dezember 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Was hat denn der 2. Weltkrieg mit den heutigen Problemen zu tun?
> 
> Das Problem geht doch nicht von einigen rechten Spinnern aus.
> 
> ...



Aktuell sind die Verlierer aber ganz klar die Asylbewerber, nicht die Einheimischen hier. Denn uns geht es hier verdammt gut - wir werden nicht verfolgt, beschossen und unterdrückt. Wir futtern Stollen mit der Familie gerade und motzen rum weil die ach so "bösen" Asylbewerber auf der Straße n wenig Krach machen (und keiner ihnen die Gesetze hier erklärt, aber sie gerne bestraft wenn sie was machen). 

Und nicht der 2. Weltkrieg ist das Problem. Das rechte Gedankengut ist das Problem. Das ist älter als der 2. Weltkrieg und leider gibt es immer noch genug Deppen die diese Einstellung für die richtige halten.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Dezember 2014)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das rechte Gedankengut ist das Problem. Das ist älter als der 2. Weltkrieg und leider gibt es immer noch genug Deppen die diese Einstellung für die richtige halten.



Nö, das Problem ist nicht das rechte Gedankengut. 

Eher geht es hier darum, wie solche Flüchtige hier richtig integriert werden.

Die Frage ist nur, wieviel  Geld ist da vorhanden, um dass zu zu ermöglichen.


----------



## cryon1c (24. Dezember 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, das Problem ist nicht das rechte Gedankengut.
> 
> Eher geht es hier darum, wie solche Flüchtige hier richtig integriert werden.
> 
> Die Frage ist nur, wieviel  Geld ist da vorhanden, um dass zu zu ermöglichen.



Es ist genug Geld da. Würden die auch etwas Geld brauchen, würden die Leute auch spenden etc. 

Die Frage ist eher, wie verteilt man das Geld effizient und vor allem wie man Flüchtlingen helfen kann. Ausbildung, integration usw.

Aktuell siehts halt so aus, die bleiben hier, dürfen nix machen, lernen nur das was sie irgendwie aufschnappen können und das wars. 

Das Problem mit dem rechten Gedankengut ist aber da und bleibt auch, das kann man aus den Leuten auch nicht rausprügeln. Man kann aber angemessen reagieren und solche Bewegungen wie die PeGiDa stoppen, die von Rechtsradikalen geleitet und von Mitläufern aufgeblasen wird. 
Ein gutes, ehrliches Ziel sollte nicht mit derart extremen Methoden durchgezogen werden, das schadet allen.


----------



## azzih (24. Dezember 2014)

Naja hier muss man aber auch klar zwischen Flüchtlingen und Einwanderern unterscheiden. Flüchtlinge sind nur auf Zeit hier, bis ihre  Heimat wieder als rückkehrsicher eingestuft wird. Es ist natürlich schön wenn man ihnen in der Zeit ermöglicht am Leben hier teilzuhaben, aber im Endeffekt werden viele von ihnen wieder abgeschoben werden oder sie leben zumindest eine sehr lange Zeit in Unsicherheit was ihren Aufenthaltsstatus hier angeht. Sie dürfen in den ersten zwei Jahren wo sie hier sind nicht ihre Stadt verlassen und auch nicht hier arbeiten. Was natürlich eine Integration und das Lernen der Sprache sehr erschwert.

Dann haben wir noch die Migranten und deren Nachfahren. Also die, die meistens als "die Ausländer" wahrgenommen werden. Und da wird es halt extrem komplex, weil das so eine heterogene Gruppe ist. Oft sind es hier die "Türken" die als Problemgruppe dargestellt werden. Das mag auch teilweise zutreffend, allerdings ist hier weniger die Herkunft die Ursache der Probleme, sondern mangelnde Bildung,Segregation und Armut, aus der dann halt wieder Probleme wie Arbeitslosigkeit und Kriminalität entstehen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Dezember 2014)

Die Pegida-Bürger spüren, dass etwas nicht stimmt - DIE WELT


----------



## DerLachs (24. Dezember 2014)

Combi schrieb:


> ich finds richtig gut.
> wo kommen wir denn hin,wenn wir sowas einfach tatenlos geschehen lassen....
> endlich wird mal aufgemuckt,das haben die deutschen leider verlernt.
> weil die damals ja sooo böse waren...wtf.mir isses scheissegal was vor 60-80 jahren war.
> ...





SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Ich freue mich dass solch ein Thread eröffnet wurde. Ich selbt bin Einwanderer und ich finde PEGIDA gut. Die Asylbewerber integrieren sich nicht, sie lernen nicht Deutsch, sie gehen nicht Arbeiten, sie zahlen keine Steuern und fressen nur aus unseren Steuern und ja ich kenne viele persönlich. Das einzige was vielen (nicht allen!!!)  wichtig ist, ist Mohammed und sofort Moschees bauen.
> In manchen Städtchen ist es so krass dass man als Europäer Angst bekommt, weil man sich plötzlich in einem anderen Staat befindet.
> 
> Ich habe nichts gegen Muslime die Arbeiten gehen, sich integrieren usw. ich habe was gegen Leute die meinen Islam ist das wichtigste in ihrem Leben. Ich wohne in Europa und will hier weiterhin wohnen ohne Moschees und Extremen Islamisten.





SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> @Leob wie viele Flüchtlinge kennst du ? Ich kenne viele persönlich und muss sagen dass "Guten Tag, mein Name ist ...." nach 10 Jahren Flüchtlings dasein etwas wenig ist.
> 
> Inwiefern bedroht ? Warst du schonmal in so einem Viertel ? Mir macht es schon Angst wenn ich nicht mehr in DE bin sondern in einem anderen Staat (ganz einfach eine Kreuzung überqueren) wo Leute auf dich mit nem Finger zeigen und irgendwas über Allah rufen.
> 
> ...


Bei solchem Müll hilft nur eins: Aufklärung.
Wer das jedoch ablehnt, soll dieses Land bitte schnellstmöglich verlassen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Dezember 2014)

@DerLachs

Wer hat eigentlich die Deutungshoheit darüber was Müll ist? Du?

Darüber hinaus, wie sieht es eigentlich mit deiner "Toleranz" aus, wenn du Leute die eine andere Meinung als du haben, des Landes verweisen willst?


----------



## DerLachs (24. Dezember 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> @DerLachs
> 
> Wer hat eigentlich die Deutungshoheit darüber was Müll ist? Du?
> 
> Darüber hinaus, wie sieht es eigentlich mit deiner "Toleranz" aus, wenn du Leute die eine andere Meinung als du haben, des Landes verweisen willst?


Ich war der festen Überzeugung, dass der sarkastische Unterton und der Smiley ausreichen würden...mea culpa.


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Dezember 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Was hat denn der 2. Weltkrieg mit den heutigen Problemen zu tun?
> 
> Das Problem geht doch nicht von einigen rechten Spinnern aus.


Währtet den Anfängen - wir haben schon mal weg geschaut.
Deswegen finde ich es auch enorm wichtig das es eine starke Gegenbewegung gibt.
Und in meinen Augen gibt es auch kein Problem mit dem Islam - nur Leute die ein Problem daraus machen.

Natürlich muss man die Extremisten im Auge behalten - genauso wie Nordkorea und andere Spinner auch.
Das hat aber beileibe nichts mit dem Türkischen Nachbarn zu tun.


----------



## robafan1 (24. Dezember 2014)

Nein, das hat wirklich nichts mit dem türkischen Nachbarn zu tun. Ich persönlich bin ein bekennender Anhänger der Globalisierung, unser Land profitiert ungemein davon und damit auch dessen Bewohner, von denen ich einer bin. Aber wenn wir die Vorzüge genießen, müssen wir auch mit den Schattenseiten umgehen lernen. Und dazu gehört auch der Umgang mit Themen wie Einwanderung, Asyl etc. Und da machen wir es uns zu einfach. Unsere Politik muss endlich offen anerkennen, dass wir ein wichtiges und stark frequentiertes Einwanderungsland sind.

Ich selbst bin ausgesprochen für die Freiheit der Religion. Sie hat Menschen schon seit sehr langer Zeit als Schutzraum und Anker der Hoffnung sowie des Zusammenhalts gedient. Daher finde ich es umso wichtiger, dass sich in unserem Land Religionen aller Art ungestört entfalten können, sowie wir es auch von anderen Ländern erwarten. Und dem Ansehen schadet PEGIDA ungemein. Aber es gibt einen Punkt, der nicht zu leugnen ist und den ich den Islamkritikern auch nicht ausreden kann, weil es einfach stimmt. Der Islam ist eine der wenigen Religionen, die nicht nur das Leben seiner Anhänger in gewisser Weise bestimmt (das machen so gut wie alle mehr oder weniger), sondern auch die Ordnung des Staates, in dem sie leben, in beträchtlicher Weise. Das hat die christliche Kirche auch gemacht - allerdings vor ein paar Jahrhunderten.

Dazu kommen dann leider sehr viele negative Beispiele, die den Islam in ein schlechtes Licht rücken. Ein erschreckend großer Teil von religiös motivierten Terroranschlägen wird mit dem Islam verbunden. Größtenteils, weil sich die Täter dazu bekennen. Ich kann und will mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass diese Terroristen vom IS der selben Religion angehören wie Hunderttausende unserer deutschen Mitbürger. Und da wäre es mal wünschenswert, wenn Muslime in Deutschland nicht nur für ihre Freiheiten demonstrieren, sondern sich auch in großer Zahl und öffentlich gegen angeblichen "Islam-Terror" aussprechen. Vielleicht bin ich taub und blind, aber ich habe davon so gut wie nichts mitbekommen, obwohl das sehr wünschenswert wäre. Ich als Christ würde das ganz selbstverständlich bei Gelegenheit tun - auch im eigenen Interesse.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Dezember 2014)

Ja, die christliche Kirche hat das auch gemacht, und Deutschland war auch davon betroffen. Und genau deswegen wird es auch in naher Zukunft nicht passieren, dass dieses Land vom Islam überrollte wird und die Religion nun das Leben aller beeinflusst. 

Du würdest also gegen etwas demonstrieren, das sich das Christentum auf die Fahnen schreibt aber mit der Religion an sich überhaupt nichts mehr zu tun hat? Außerdem: Was würden Demos hier nützen? Gar nichts. Vielleicht haben sie den positiven Effekt dass ein paar Leute vielleicht einsehen, dass nicht alle Muslime nen Sprengstoffgürtel umgeschnallt haben und ne AK daheim im Wohnzimmerschrank stehen haben. Diejenigen, die etwas vom Islam wissen die sehen ja auch, dass die Taten im Irak recht wenig (kleine Untertreibung) mit dem gemäßigten Islam zu tun haben, wie er von den meisten Muslimen praktiziert wird. Man muss sich einfach nur ein bisschen über den Islam informieren, aber natürlich sind Stammtischparolen einfacher. Das ist jetzt nicht gegen dich gerichtet, sondern einfach gegen Leute, die glauben dass alle Muslime eben Selbstmordattentäter sind (ganz grob ausgedrückt). 
Religionen werden eben gerne als Deckmantel für irgendwelche bösen Machenschaften hergenommen, nur sollte man als mündiger Bürger eigentlich soweit informiert sein, dass man sowas durchschaut. 

Du darfst aber auch nicht vergessen, dass der Islam weit jünger als das Christentum ist. Dazu kommen noch die Zustände in diesen Ländern, die alles andere als rosig sind. Da sehen viele eben keine andere Perspektive und sind empfänglich für extremes Gedankengut, sei es nun religiös oder ideologisch. Wir, im friedlichen und wohlhabenden Teil Europas haben leicht reden, aber ich behaupte mal dass es auch im Namen des Christentums solche Gräueltaten verübt werden, sofern die Umstände dafür "passend" sind.


----------



## Verminaard (24. Dezember 2014)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Es ist genug Geld da.



Ich glaube genau da gibt es genuegend Skepsis.
Wie kann man einem Buerger vermitteln, das die Lebenserhaltungskosten steigen, das es stagnierende Loehne seit Jahren gibt, das wir hoechstwahrscheinlich auf ein Rentendesaster zusteuern, das Gemeinden und Kommunen kaum Geld haben um ihre Infrastruktur instandzuhalten, "fuege hier selbst Inhalte ein, gibt genug davon", aber zeitgleich haben wir genug Geld?

Ich kann verstehen das Leute Angst und Sorgen haben um ihre Zukunft. Die Politik tut ihr uebriges, wodurch eben solche Aengste weiter geschuert werden.
Was ist daran verkehrt, wenn man der Meinung ist, das es den Buergern und Bewohnern im eigenen Land halbwegs gut geht, bevor man die große Geldboerse fuer alles Andere oeffnet? Ist man deswegen gleich ein Nazi?

Wieso wird zugelassen, das permament der Nazispiegel und der zweite Weltkrieg vorgehalten wird? Es gibt hier permanent irgendwelche Dokumentationen in den Medien, staendig gibt es irgendwelche Jahrestage.
Ist man mit einigen Sachen nicht einverstanden, wird man gleich als Antisemit, Nazi und was weis ich gleich hingestellt. Ist das eine vernuenftige, moderne Gesellschaft, wo subjektiv gesehen, mit solchen Mitteln eine ganze Nation kleingehalten wird? 
Wieso ist hier nur Deutschland der Boese? Wo sind die Greultaten der Russen und Anderen?
Die Sieger schreiben die Geschichte.

Ich wuerde die PEGIDA-Bewegung nicht unbedingt gleich und im Vorfeld als unsinniger rechter Haufen mit gefaehrlichem Gedankengut abstempeln.
Chaoten mischen sich ueberall mit unter und nutzen solche Bewegungen, egal auf welcher Seite.
Das muss man durchaus kritisch im Auge behalten. Aber gleich eine ganze Bewegung deswegen im Vorfeld verurteilen, ohne sich mit wirklich Allem auseinanderzusetzten?
Deutschland hat ein Riesenproblem auch nur in die Naehe von irgendwas gerueckt zu werden, was auch nur im Ansatz irgendwie rechts aussieht. 
Btw, kann mir mal bitte einer schluessig erklaeren, was jetzt im Detail "rechts" bedeutet?


----------



## cryon1c (25. Dezember 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Btw, kann mir mal bitte einer schluessig erklaeren, was jetzt im Detail "rechts" bedeutet?



Fremdenfeindlich. Es wird gegen Ausländer, Asylbewerber usw vorgegangen. Da ich selbst auf einem ähnlichen Weg hierherkam, hier schon seit 2001 lebe, meinen deutschen Pass habe und alles andere, sieht man es mir nicht an. Aber ich kämpfe dafür das jeder der hierher will, egal aus welchen Gründen solange sie nicht kriminell sind, auch herkommen darf. Und arbeiten, Steuern zahlen und n deutsches Auto fahren. Wie seine Nachbarn auch.
Und wenn eine kleine Abteilung mit deutlich zu vielen Rechtsradikalen darunter, denkt sie kann anderen Leuten vorschreiben wo sie hingehören und wo nicht, nur weil sie nicht hier geboren sind usw. dann geht mir das gehörig auf den Sack. 

Ich sage auch nicht das andere Länder die heiligen Engel sind die nix gemacht haben im 2. Weltkrieg - das war ein grausamer Krieg wo jede Seite sich Fehler leistete und zwar nicht zu knapp. 

Und was Geld angeht - wir haben hier mehr als genug. Steigende Kosten, stagnierende Löhne... Sieh dich mal um, die Leute in anderen Ländern zahlen doppelt so viel für ihren Lebensunterhalt, verdienen aber nur 1/4 von dem was wir hier verdienen.
Uns gehts hier verdammt gut, Deutschland ist eins der reichsten Länder der Welt und irgendwer denkt, wir haben nicht genug Geld um Flüchtlingen ein angemessenes Leben zu erlauben solange sie hier sind?
Echt jetzt... 

Die Welt wird immer offener, die Grenzen lockerer, Leute wandern von einem Land ins andere. Globalisierung nennt man das. Und wir sollten daran arbeiten anstatt die Tür vor der Nase zuknallen und im eigenen Bunker sitzen. 

Und was die Asylbewerber angeht - sie sollten die Möglichkeit erhalten, hier zu arbeiten wenn es abzusehen ist das sie länger als 6 Monate bleiben. Selbst unsere Häftlinge können und wollen arbeiten. Warum dann nicht die Leute, die nichts gemacht haben ausser hier Schutz zu suchen, schlimmer behandeln als die eigenen kriminellen?


----------



## robafan1 (25. Dezember 2014)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ja, die christliche Kirche hat das auch gemacht, und Deutschland war auch davon betroffen. Und genau deswegen wird es auch in naher Zukunft nicht passieren, dass dieses Land vom Islam überrollte wird und die Religion nun das Leben aller beeinflusst.
> 
> Du würdest also gegen etwas demonstrieren, das sich das Christentum auf die Fahnen schreibt aber mit der Religion an sich überhaupt nichts mehr zu tun hat? Außerdem: Was würden Demos hier nützen? Gar nichts. Vielleicht haben sie den positiven Effekt dass ein paar Leute vielleicht einsehen, dass nicht alle Muslime nen Sprengstoffgürtel umgeschnallt haben und ne AK daheim im Wohnzimmerschrank stehen haben. Diejenigen, die etwas vom Islam wissen die sehen ja auch, dass die Taten im Irak recht wenig (kleine Untertreibung) mit dem gemäßigten Islam zu tun haben, wie er von den meisten Muslimen praktiziert wird. Man muss sich einfach nur ein bisschen über den Islam informieren, aber natürlich sind Stammtischparolen einfacher. Das ist jetzt nicht gegen dich gerichtet, sondern einfach gegen Leute, die glauben dass alle Muslime eben Selbstmordattentäter sind (ganz grob ausgedrückt).
> Religionen werden eben gerne als Deckmantel für irgendwelche bösen Machenschaften hergenommen, nur sollte man als mündiger Bürger eigentlich soweit informiert sein, dass man sowas durchschaut.
> ...



Ja, das würde ich tun, um klar zu machen, dass ich mich davon distanziere. Ich weiß genug über den Islam. Mich muss niemand überzeugen  Aber gerade wenn viele Muslime einen guten Willen zeigen wollen, sich zu integrieren und anderen (teilweise) legitime Ängste zu nehmen, ist das ein gutes Mittel.Schließlich geben die Zentralräte der Juden und des Islam regelmäßig Kommentare ab, wenn es etwas zu kritisieren gibt. Aber zu schwierigen Themen wie Extremismus im Islam, zu denen sie ganz einfach jeglichen Konflikt abschwächen oder gar im Keim ersticken könnten, schweigen sie. Muss man nicht verstehen.

Hmm was nun die Entstehungszeit der Religionen damit zu tun haben soll erschließt sich mir nicht. Eigentlich müssten sie doch dann moderner als die anderen ausgerichtet sein, oder nicht? Aber wie dem auch sei, kurz zu den Ländern: Ich stelle die provokante These auf, dass die Länder im nahen Osten zum Teil in ihrer jetzigen Situation sind, weil der Islam dort als "Staatsreligion" allgegenwärtig ist.


----------



## Anticrist (25. Dezember 2014)

Finde an den Demonstrationen erschreckend, das genau die Generation die damals selbst vertrieben wurde. oder als Kind mit den Eltern fliegen musste, heute auf die Straße geht und gegen die Vertriebenen der heutigen Zeit demonstriert, weil man denen all das schlechte zuschreibt, das man damals unseren Großeltern zugeschrieben hat.

Die Argumentationen die da teilweise auf den Demos aufgefahren werden, strotzen nur so vor Dummheit, Unwissenheit und Primitivität... teilweise einfach nur Haaresträubend
Die meisten wissen nicht mal was Asylanten sind, sondern glauben Asyanten seien Migranten O.o
Aber wir leben in einer freiheitlichen Demokratie.. tolerare kommt von ertragen, erdulden... nicht von toll finden ... man erträgt das dumme Geschwätz der intellektuellen Unterschicht- so lange es bei friedlichem Protest bleibt
Das sich auch Nazis und anderes Gesindel unter die Demonstranten mischen, liegt in der Natur der Sache

Man kann ja schon an 3 der Vorpostern erkennen, wie unglaublich dumm die Argumentation der Pegida Anhänger und Sympathisanten ist... völlig Faktenbefreit werden irgendwelche absurden Ängste beschworen .. erinnert irgendwie an Genfood...
Würde man auf der Straße Fragen wie die Leute zu Genfood stehen würden um die 96% sagen, das sie Angst davor haben.. auf die Frage "wieso" würde keiner ne gescheite Antwort geben können


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Dezember 2014)

In Tarnung als Sender RT hat die Heute Show einige dieser Leute interviewen können. Sehr lustig. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EZA293UFZw

Meine ernste Meinung: Ich verabscheue Fremdenfeindlichkeit, Rassismus und Islamphobie und dementsprechend halte ich diese Leute für völlig fehlgeleitet. Aber mir sind sie auch wurscht, weil sie eh keine Macht haben.


----------



## robafan1 (25. Dezember 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> In Tarnung als Sender RT hat die Heute Show einige dieser Leute interviewen können. Sehr lustig.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EZA293UFZw
> 
> Meine ernste Meinung: Ich verabscheue Fremdenfeindlichkeit, Rassismus und Islamphobie und dementsprechend halte ich diese Leute für völlig fehlgeleitet.


Ja, das habe ich damals im Fernsehen gesehen. Schon das Vokabular sollte man sich mal genau zu Gemüte führen...


----------



## Verminaard (25. Dezember 2014)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Fremdenfeindlich. Es wird gegen Ausländer, Asylbewerber usw vorgegangen.


Ist das jetzt "rechts" oder "rechtsradikal"?
Ich finde hier sollte man auf jeden Fall unterscheiden.
Es ist auch ein gewaltiger Unterschied ob sich jemand als Moslem/Christ/Jude/Whatever fuehlt oder bezeichnet, oder ob einer einer radikalen Abteilung davon angehoert und solches Gedankengut hat.
Ich frage ja nicht umsonst, was jetzt genau "rechts" bedeutet.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und was Geld angeht - wir haben hier mehr als genug. Steigende Kosten, stagnierende Löhne... Sieh dich mal um, die Leute in anderen Ländern zahlen doppelt so viel für ihren Lebensunterhalt, verdienen aber nur 1/4 von dem was wir hier verdienen.
> Uns gehts hier verdammt gut, Deutschland ist eins der reichsten Länder der Welt und irgendwer denkt, wir haben nicht genug Geld um Flüchtlingen ein angemessenes Leben zu erlauben solange sie hier sind?
> Echt jetzt...



Mehr als genug an was gemsessen? Sieht man die Staatsverschuldung und wie sie weitersteigt, glaube ich kaum das wir mehr als genug haben.
Wenn wir mehr als genug Geld haetten, haetten wir nicht Diskussionen ueber PKW Maut (wobei die Hintergruende da wahrscheinlich ganz anderer Natur sind) weil wir marode Straßen haben.
Da wuerden nicht oeffentliche Einrichtungen schliessen muessen, weil das Geld fehlt. 
Da gaebe es keine Diskussion ueber Kitaplaetze, da wuerde es sie ausreichend geben.
Da waere das ganze Gelaber ueber Renten, Altenbetreung etc komplett obsolet.
Da waeren Studiengebuehren ueberfluessig, Bildungssystem waere vielleicht noch besser?

Vielleicht habe ich nur eine sehr eingeschraenkte Sichtweise, aber bei so vielen offenen Sachen, sehe ich nicht das Deutschland Geld im ueberfluss hat.
Mehr als andere Laender und Staaten vielleicht, aber sollten die Anderen hier ein Maßstab sein, oder doch eher der eigene Staat?


----------



## informatrixx (25. Dezember 2014)

Meine Meinung dazu:

Ich habe überhaupt nichts gegen Ausländer (habe selber gute ausländische Freunde, ich mag sie über alles).

Aber das Gebiet "Deutschland" ist halt quasi ein Pups auf der Landkarte, im Vergleich der ganzen Erde.
Man müsste erstmal sehen, dass es den einheimischen Menschen gut geht:
(Arbeitsplätze, Ausbildunsplätze für entlassene Schüler).

Es heißt immer, hier gibt es "arbeitslose Schmarotzer", oder so ähnlich,
aber viele bemühen sich um einen Arbeitsplatz, aber sie bekommen ihn oft nicht,
wegen hoher Nachfrage / Konkurrenz.

Danach kann man schauen, was man noch machen könnte (ausländische Menschen auch miteinbeziehen).


----------



## Verminaard (25. Dezember 2014)

informatrixx schrieb:


> Meine Meinung dazu:
> 
> Ich habe überhaupt nichts gegen Ausländer (habe selber gute ausländische Freunde, ich mag sie über alles).
> 
> ...



Ha Ha, du hast die "ich habe nix gegen Auslaender, ABER.." Aussage getaetigt.
Folgt man mancher Argumentation hier, musst du ein sehr Rechtsradikaler sein, oder vielleicht sogar ein Nazi?! 

Achtung dieser Post koennte Spuren von Sarkasmus enthalten


----------



## informatrixx (25. Dezember 2014)

@ Verminaard

Danke, ich hab den Sarkasmus verstanden .

Ich wollt halt darauf hinaus, dass irgendwelche Machthaber usw. immer wieder in diesem Land versuchen 
uns Menschen ab zu ziehen, ohne auf unsere menschlichen Bedürfnisse einzugehen.

Deshalb setze ich mich mittlerweile auch dafür ein, dass wir nicht mehr juristische Person, sondern als Mensch gelten,
dass auch das Völkerrecht von "Behörden" und "Ämter" usw. hier wieder beachtet wird  :*.


----------



## iGameKudan (25. Dezember 2014)

Grundsätzlich sollte es jedem möglich sein in Not hier in Deutschland Schutz finden zu können und hier ganz normal arbeiten und leben zu können wie ein normaler Bürger. Nur so kann eine vernünftige Integration und Akzeptanz geschaffen werden, gleiches sollte natürlich "normalen Migranten" möglich sein. Dabei erwarte ich generell von entsprechenden Personen die hier Schutz finden sich der hiesigen Bräuche und Kulturen anzupassen und unsere Sprache so zu lernen dass eine relativ problemlose Kommunikation im Alltag möglich ist. Was im privaten Umfeld an Bräuchen und Kulturen praktiziert wird und welche Sprache gesprochen wird ist mir egal. 

Was meiner Meinung nach garnicht geht ist, dass man sich hier offensichtlich immermehr "den Fremden" anpasst (nehmt das nicht so wie sich das anhört, es ist 5:27 Uhr als ich diese Stelle geschrieben habe...) - z.T. sind schon Flyer auf dem Arbeitsamt mehrsprachig gedruckt. Ist jetzt mal das simpelste Beispiel... Dazu kommt erschwerend, dass sich oft "Ghettos" bilden und somit nicht mal eine richtige Integration möglich ist. Wieso sollte man eine Sprache lernen und sich "den Einheimischen" anpassen wenn man privat meist mit der Kultur und der Sprache zu tun hat die man aus der Heimat kennt und selbst auf Behörden schon alles mehrsprachig vorfindet? Nein, es sind/denken nicht alle Migranten und Flüchtlinge so (und oft kann man in Bezug auf die Ghettobildung auch nichts dafür...)  - aber der Anteil ist nicht unbeträchtlich. 

Ebenso was die Religion angeht - die hat im öffentlichen Leben meiner Meinung nach garnichts zu suchen und irgendeine bestimmende Rolle zu spielen - und das gilt nicht nur für den Islam... 

Das Argument von wegen wir haben genug Geld zählt nicht (gut, manche Prestigebauten könnte man sich sparen... Aber das tut doch echt jedes noch so arme Land in irgendeiner Art und Weise...). Schulen gehen immer weiter kaputt, die Infrastruktur wird immer mieser und das Rentensystem entwickelt sich immer stärker in eine Katastrophe. Das sind sehr wenige Beispiele.
Ebenso zählt nicht das Argument vonwegen wir brauchen die (Fach-)Arbeitskräfte aus dem Ausland - durch die Globalisierung geht die deutsche Wirtschaft früher oder später eher immer weiter kaputt. Immer mehr Firmen kriegen wirtschaftliche Probleme, weil die hiesigen sozialen Standards und Arbeitskräfte bei den Endprodukten immer höhere Preise zur Folge haben... Und was kauft der normale Endkunde (keine Firmen etc.) in Zeiten sinkender Reallöhne? Natürlich das meistens billigere Produkt, produziert im Ausland. 

Warum die Durchschnitts- und Reallöhne sinken und wieso im Ausland produzierte Produkte meist billiger sind ... das ist kurz eine Verkettung der Tatsachen dass ausländische Arbeitsplätze oft billiger sind, hiesige Arbeitsplätze extrem teuer sind (und Unternehmen deshalb mit den miesesten Tricks am Lohn sparen) und durch die ganzen steuerfreien Wirtschaftszonen eben ausländische Waren oft billiger sind. Und durch offene EU-Grenzen gehen einige (mit unter potenzielle) gut bezahlte Arbeitsplätze verloren - nehmen wir an, ein deutscher Arbeiter kostet 2000€ und in Polen kostet ein Arbeiter 500€. Der polnische Arbeiter darf hier in Deutschland ganz legal arbeiten und bietet seine Arbeitskraft für 1000€ an (Hey, ich verdiene doppelt so viel wie bei mir in der Heimat) - ich weiß jetzt gerade nicht inwiefern ausländische Arbeiter hier versichert sein müssen, ich gehe mal davon aus dass sie es nicht müssen. Dann spart sich der Arbeitgeber sogar noch Steuern und Sozialabgaben... Worauf ich hinaus will, wieso sollte man dann die teurere deutsche Arbeitskraft nehmen? Die deutsche Arbeitskraft will natürlich Arbeit finden, bietet sich billiger an und fertig sind die sinkenden Durchschnittslöhne. Durch den geringeren Lohn muss man natürlich sparen und man kauft das billigere Produkt aus dem Ausland und nicht aus der deutschen Wirtschaft - denn verzichten will ja niemand.   Ich mag das jetzt nicht weiter ausführen, wer logisch und reell denken kann weiß eh wie es weitergeht. 

Worauf ich eigentlich hinauswollte....



> Ebenso zählt nicht das Argument vonwegen wir brauchen die (Fach-)Arbeitskräfte



... wieso wird es für Schüler die hier ihren Abschluss machen immer schwerer eine Ausbildung zu finden? Wieso stellt die ach so arme Wirtschaft dann immer höhere Anforderungen? Im Idealfall ist man 18 Jahre alt, will billig arbeiten, hat schon einen Master-Abschluss und fünf Jahre Berufserfahrung.  Und da immer mehr an der Bildung gespart wird werden die Schüler immer schlechtere Leistungen aufweisen... Wird übrigens künstlich verschleiert.

Eine Menge blabla... Ich will damit nicht darauf hinaus dass ich Migranten, Flüchtlinge und/oder Ausländer hasse und denke dass sie uns unsere Arbeitsplätze wegnehmen. Aber die Globalisierung ist gerade aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Einkommensverhältnisse besonders im EU-Raum und der ganzen Freihandelsabkommen eine Gefahr für unsere Wirtschaft und unseren Wohlstand (durch den wir bedrohten Personen/Gruppen überhaupt erst den Schutz bieten können!) - und um diesen werden sich viele PEGIDA-Anhänger fürchten. 

Dafür können Migranten, Flüchtlinge und Ausländer aber nichts... Das sind schlicht die z.T. äußerst behämmerten Gesetze (*hust* EU....). Das stumpfeste Beispiel: Flüchtlinge kosten Geld, richtig. Aber selber Arbeiten gehen ist natürlich verboten...  Sprich, die aktuelle Situation ist eher das Versagen der aktuellen Politik - ich kann mir ganz gut vorstellen dass man trotz der Globalisierung mit gegenüber beiden Seiten fairen und sinnvollen Gesetzen Immigranten und Flüchtlingen "einiges bieten kann" - und dass unsere Wohlstandsverhältnisse gesichert bleiben. 

Und ein paar rechtsextreme Spinner nutzen natürlich die Gelegenheit aus um ihren puren Hass gegenüber Ausländern Luft zu machen.


----------



## cryon1c (25. Dezember 2014)

Es sind nicht nur ein paar Spinner, es sind genug um eine nicht gerade kleine Bewegung zu organisieren. 

Das mit dem Geld stimmt nur teilweise - denn unser Geld wird woanders verballert, wir haben an sich genug - die Frage ist nur wie es verteilt wird. Beim kleinen Mann kommt nicht viel an, auch bei sozialen Einrichtungen etc kommt nicht viel an.

Das ist aber auch eine Sache der Politik und die wählen wir, nicht die Flüchtlinge oder Ausländer die sich im Land aufhalten. 
Denen muss man auf die Füße treten. Die globalisierung ist auf anderer Seite auch gut für Deutschland, da wir so unsere Waren günstiger und schneller vertreiben können. Wir können ja nix dafür das der EU-Markt gesättigt ist und hier nicht mehr viel geht (da viele Länder deutlich weniger Geld haben, also die Bürger dort, können sie sich deutsche Waren auch nicht immer leisten). Aktuell geht sehr viel in Asien, auch der Markt in Russland ist nicht zu unterschätzen, aber an den haben die Politiker hier fast komplett abgesägt. 

Die PeGiDa gehört trotzdem abgeschafft, denn so wird sie nichts erreichen, aber sie bietet eine große Plattform für rechtsradikale Gruppen wo sie neue Mitglieder sammeln können (die jetzt einfach mitlaufen) und das ist quasi kostenlose Werbung für sie. Die meisten Leute kapieren das es Unfug ist, aber nicht alle. 

Blöderweise kann man hier aber auch nur zwischen Pest & Cholera wählen, so wirklich überzeugend ist für mich da in der Politik aktuell keine Partei und auch keine einzelnen Figuren.


----------



## iGameKudan (25. Dezember 2014)

Das ist ja schön und toll dass wir unsere Waren schneller und günstiger vertreiben können, trotzdem gehen durch die Globalisierung viele viele Arbeitsplätze kaputt - und damit die deutsche Wirtschaft halbwegs konkurrenzfähig bleiben kann müssen die Preise stabil gehalten werden... Ergo schmilzt euer Lohn in der Realität langsam aber sicher dahin (und wenn man mal für mehr Lohn streikt beschweren sich dann wieder alle.). Und die Steuergelder die für Flüchtlinge aufgewendet werden könnten für Arbeitslosengeld bzw. aufstockende Leistungen. 

Und wir haben eben nicht genug Geld... Wir haben genug Geld sobald keine neuen Schulden aufgenommen werden.  Klar wird viel Geld verblasen, aber das macht jedes Land in irgendeiner Art. Wir haben aber erstmal genug Baustellen, eben an den Schulen, der Infrastruktur  undundund. Wiegesagt, überall wird nach Fachkräften gerufen, die Wirtschaft erhöht aber immer weiter ihre Anforderungen und an Schulen wird gespart. Dabei ist es gerade fatal genau an den Schulen zu sparen, da sie essentiell sind, eben um nicht von ausländischen Fachkräften abhängig werden. Genau so die Infrastruktur... Nehmen wir als Beispiel gleich die Digitale. Wieso zum Teufel haben viele osteuropäische Staaten so hohe durchschnittliche Internetgeschwindigkeiten, können aber nicht für einen halbwegs mit unseren Lebensstandard vergleichbaren Stand schaffen?

Aber wiegesagt, das letzte woran ich sparen würde sind Menschen in Not. Dafür sollte man immer Geld haben.

Trotzdem ist die Globalisierung für mich nicht so toll wie manche meinen, meiner Meinung nach machen wir uns zu sehr von anderen Ländern abhängig - und langfristig wird unsere Wirtschaft durch das Preisdumping der anderen Länder auch Schaden nehmen.

Aber das soll hier ja nicht das Thema sein.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Dezember 2014)

Die Globalisierung bringt den "normalen" Menschen gar nix,

nur die global operierende Finanzmafia profitiert davon.

Aber dieses Thema wäre in einem anderen Thread sinnvoller angelegt.


----------



## Leob12 (25. Dezember 2014)

Warum haben die Gemeinden etc "kein" Geld? 
Zum einen wurde über Jahrzehnte auf Pump gelebt, mit dem hört es sich langsam auf, zum anderen fließt genug Geld in irgendwelche unsinnigen Projekte oder versickert irgendwo in der Bürokratie. 

Mir kann keiner erzählen, dass man nicht genug Geld für ein paar tausend Flüchtlinge hätte. Die wären dankbar für eine sichere Umgebung (solange tolle Pegida-Idioten aber zukünftige Asyl/Flüchtlingslager anzünden, gibts die nicht, oder nur unter Polizeischutz), ein Dach über den Kopf, Nahrung und vielleicht etwas Kleidung. Keiner der Flüchtlinge verlangt in einem Hotel untergebracht zu werden sowie mit 1500€ Taschengeld ausgestattet zu werden. 
Es fließen Milliarden an Steuergeldern irgendwo nach Griechenland, Spanien, Portugal, Ukraine, was weiß ich, und auf dem Weg versickert so viel Geld, und in der dortigen Bürokratie ebenso. 
Das Geld für ein paar tausend Flüchtlinge wird Deutschland nicht in den Ruin treiben, aber es wird halt gerne so dargestellt. 
Was mir noch auffällt: Es hütet sich irgendwer (auch von den eher rechten Parteien) die Missstände im eigenen Land anzukreiden bzw aktiv etwas zu verbessern, wie eben weiter oben genannt, sobald man aber etwas Geld für Flüchtlinge bereitstellen müsste, die alles verloren haben und für die unsere Probleme absoluter Luxus wären, dann fallen den Politikern (oder auch Pegida-Deppen) sofort tolle Möglichkeiten an, das Geld für die "eigenen" Leute zu verwenden. Das ist absolut heuchlerisch und für mich widerwärtig. Außerdem  argumentiert man oft genug wie schlecht es dem Land und überhaupt einem selbst geht, und deswegen am besten gar keine Flüchtlinge aufnehmen. Man haut auf jene hin, die noch schwächer sind, die alles verloren haben, auch das finde ich absolut widerwärtig. 

Man selbst würde sich auch freuen, wenn man flüchten muss, und ein Land einem Asyl gewährt. Stattdessen protestieren aber tausende Menschen gegen dich (obwohl du absolut nichts für deine Situation kannst) und zünden dein zukünftiges Quartier an. Richtig toll, richtig zivilisiert, richtig fortschrittlich. 

Als tolles Beispiel: Libanon, wieviele hunderttausend oder gar millionen Flüchtlinge leben dort mittlerweile? In einem Staat, der selbst kaum auf die Beine kommt und hier regt man sich über ein paar tausend Flüchtlinge auf? 

@Vorposter: 
Ich behaupte mal du hast von der Globalisierung profitiert, nein, ich bin mir sicher, dass du davon profitiert hast.  Zumindest die westlichen Staaten stehen nicht schlechter da, sondern eher Länder in Afrika, Südostasien oder Südamerika.


----------



## cryon1c (25. Dezember 2014)

Trotzdem sollte man den Flüchtlingen auch erlauben sich zu beschäftigen, zumindest mal Teilzeit zu arbeiten. Dann lernen sie auch was dabei, was ihnen im eigenen Land weiterhelfen kann wenn sie zurückgehen.
Und das würde einiges an Geld bringen, was die Unterbringung und Versorgung der Flüchtlinge zumindest finanziell dämpfen würde.
Was denkt ihr wie Gefängnisse funktionieren - die Versorgung da ist zum Großteil durch die Arbeitskraft der Häftlinge organisiert, von der Küche bis zum Warenlager. Und sie stellen auch Kleinigkeiten her, die normale Leute kaufen und sie wissen es nicht das es in einer JVA hergestellt wurde.


----------



## Leob12 (26. Dezember 2014)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Trotzdem sollte man den Flüchtlingen auch erlauben sich zu beschäftigen, zumindest mal Teilzeit zu arbeiten. Dann lernen sie auch was dabei, was ihnen im eigenen Land weiterhelfen kann wenn sie zurückgehen.
> Und das würde einiges an Geld bringen, was die Unterbringung und Versorgung der Flüchtlinge zumindest finanziell dämpfen würde.
> Was denkt ihr wie Gefängnisse funktionieren - die Versorgung da ist zum Großteil durch die Arbeitskraft der Häftlinge organisiert, von der Küche bis zum Warenlager. Und sie stellen auch Kleinigkeiten her, die normale Leute kaufen und sie wissen es nicht das es in einer JVA hergestellt wurde.


Wäre dann der nächste Schritt. Und absolut sinnvoll, nur werden dann die Pegida-Menschen als erstes schreien, dass ihnen die Arbeitsplätze weggenommen werden xD


----------



## cryon1c (26. Dezember 2014)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wäre dann der nächste Schritt. Und absolut sinnvoll, nur werden dann die Pegida-Menschen als erstes schreien, dass ihnen die Arbeitsplätze weggenommen werden xD



Es geht ja um Arbeit die kein Deutscher so freiwillig machen will, die sollen ja nicht im Vorstand sitzen irgendwo. Kleine handwerkliche Aufgaben die man auch ohne eine entsprechende Ausbildung schafft, das reicht. 
Dazu ne kleine Vergütung damit sie nicht "umsonst" arbeiten und etwas mehr haben als die, die nicht arbeiten gehen. Und das passt dann auch. Viel Gewinn wirft das nicht ab, aber es würde Personal sparen welches aktuell auch bezahlt werden will. Damit wären mehr Plätze drin.


----------



## robafan1 (26. Dezember 2014)

Leider sicherlich die Wahrheit, aber absolut absurd. Kein Flüchtling könnte einer qualifizierten (!) Fachkraft eine Stelle streitig machen. Außerdem,selbsg wenn diese Flüchtlinge Ausbildungen kriegen, dann tun sie gutes für unsere Gesellschaft, schließlich gibt es genug Bereiche (z.B. Altenpflege) die wir nicht abdecken können.


----------



## Iconoclast (26. Dezember 2014)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Mir kann keiner erzählen, dass man nicht genug Geld für ein paar tausend Flüchtlinge hätte.



Doch, genauso sieht's aus. Meine Freundin arbeiter hier bei der Stadt und der Haushalt 2014 war bereits im September überschritten und es gibt noch genügend andere Probleme, als so olle Heime.


Was ich von der Bewegung selber halten soll weiß ich nicht, kann es aber verstehen. Durch meinen alten Herren bei der Polizei und dadurch unsere Bekannten, die Richter, Staatsanwälte usw. sind bekomme ich jedes Mal, wenn ich mal bei meinen Eltern bin, alles Aktuelle mit. Die haben da alle die Schnauze voll von dem Volk und was ich da so höre reicht mir auch. Wenn man die gesamte Anzahl am Straftaten nimmt, die von Ausländern begangen werden, sind laut Aussage meines Vaters und seinen Kollegen mehr als 2/3 davon von den Allah Pfosten da drüben. Der Rest sind wohl viele Rumänen und ansonsten vom übrigen Rest jeweils eine Hand voll.

Die sind sich wohl einig, was das größte Problem ist, auch über die Bundesländer hinweg. Und die haben wohl wesentlich mehr Einblicke in Alles, als wir "Normalos" hier.


----------



## cryon1c (26. Dezember 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Doch, genauso sieht's aus. Meine Freundin arbeiter hier bei der Stadt und der Haushalt 2014 war bereits im September überschritten und es gibt noch genügend andere Probleme, als so olle Heime.
> 
> 
> Was ich von der Bewegung selber halten soll weiß ich nicht, kann es aber verstehen. Durch meinen alten Herren bei der Polizei und dadurch unsere Bekannten, die Richter, Staatsanwälte usw. sind bekomme ich jedes Mal, wenn ich mal bei meinen Eltern bin, alles Aktuelle mit. Die haben da alle die Schnauze voll von dem Volk und was ich da so höre reicht mir auch. Wenn man die gesamte Anzahl am Straftaten nimmt, die von Ausländern begangen werden, sind laut Aussage meines Vaters und seinen Kollegen mehr als 2/3 davon von den Allah Pfosten da drüben. Der Rest sind wohl viele Rumänen und ansonsten vom übrigen Rest jeweils eine Hand voll.
> ...



Ääähm wir reden aber davon das Deutschland genug Geld hat, eigentlich. So viel wie da verblasen wird für diverse unnötige Sachen.
Bei uns haben sie für eine Million ein Stadion saniert, welches keine Sau besucht. Das Ding rechnet sich nie und nimmer. Ja, wir haben jetzt ein hübsches Stadion, aber davon kann man sich auch nix kaufen, das Teil steht weiterhin in der Gegend rum und rostet vor sich hin weils da nix zu sehen gibt.

Wenn da eine Stadt nicht mit dem Geld zurechtkommt, sollte man da zuerst überlegen wofür es denn verballert wird. Es gibt nix wichtiges als Menschen zu helfen die selbst nix mehr haben und auf Hilfe angewiesen sind. Dann gibts halt keine bunte Weinachtsbeleuchtung in der Stadt und ein paar fette Veranstaltungen kann man auch abblasen wenn das Geld dann denen zu gute kommt die es brauchen und nicht denen, die sich sowieso dumm & dämlich verdienen. Wenn ich mir ansehe was die Politiker hier alleine für ihre Wahlen ausgeben, das reicht um die Asylbewerber zu versorgen und zwar komplett in ganz DE. 

Und was die Kriminalität angeht - sie steigt bei weitem nicht so stark wie hier geschildert. Und sie würde sinken, wenn man sich um die Leute endlich mal kümmern würde oder denen erlauben würde hier normal zu arbeiten.
Ausserdem sind Ausländer nicht gleich Ausländer, es gibt viele verschiedene Wege hierherzukommen, sie haben alle verschieden Berechtigungen hier, das sagt aber keiner. Und vergleiche mal die Zahl mit den anderen Verbrechen die hier von den Einheimischen mit DE-Pass begangen werden (sie mögen auch Ausländer sein, haben aber eine deutsche Bürgerschaft!)...

Das größte Problem ist aktuell das die Leute sich selbst überlassen werden, nirgendwo geholfen wird, aber wenns um Geld verballern danach geht - da sind wir die ersten. Ein Polizeieinsatz kostet auch mal mehr als den Flüchtling mehrere Monate komplett zu versorgen!


----------



## Captn (26. Dezember 2014)

Wie man leicht liest, haben viele solch eine Demonstration nicht zu Gesicht bekommen (ist ja auch kein Zwang, ich gehe schließlich auch nicht in die Kirche) oder einfach aus der Zeitung zitiert.
Anders kann ich mir solche Aussagen wie "PEGIDA bestünde aus Hooligans und Rechten" und nicht zu vergessen von rechts indoktrinierten Anwohnern erklären.

Ich fasse also zusammen:

Friedliche Demonstranten sind Hooligans. Klar, muss man wissen. Leute die protestieren und eine nicht konforme Meinung (also, die unserer Politiker) vertreten und dazu Rechte aus ihren Reihen werfen (sobald jemand dort rechte Parolen bringt, darf er/sie/es sich verabschieden) sind rechtsextremistische Idioten.
Wahrscheinlich sind die etwas betagteren Demonstranten ja noch alte Genossen von 45. Zu erwähnen wären da noch die Fehlgeleiteten mit Migrationshintergrund. Vielleicht haben die aber nur zu viel vom De-Albinisierer genascht . 
Aber in den Medien wird ja was ganz anderes gesagt.
Dann sind das wohl doch 17000 degenerierte Nazis...


----------



## Amon (26. Dezember 2014)

Jeder der in Deutschland irgendetwas sagt, was nicht dem staatlich verordnetem Zeitgeist entspricht wird zum Nazi gemacht, ist nun mal so. Dann packt man zielgerichtete Studien aus und die gelenkten Medien starten eine groß angelegte Kampagne. Dann stellt sich auch noch der Gaukler hin und sagt uns dass wir doch schön unseren Geldbeutel weiter für die Schmarotzer auf machen sollen weil wir ja sonst fremdenfeindlich sind. Es ist einfach nur noch zum Kotzen...


----------



## torkol (26. Dezember 2014)

naruto8073 schrieb:


> Deutschland = Christliches Land
> Bedeutung: wenn jemand zu uns kommt sollte er/sie uns anpassen  ( genau so wenn wir im Urlaub sind und uns auch die Gegebenheit anpassen )
> Ich persönlich finde es schon übertrieben wenn bei uns bestimmte Leute voll vermummt durch die Straßen laufen. In den Schulen genau so.
> Und nein ich bin kein Rassist, es ist nur meine persönliche Meinung.   Ich finde es nur schade das unsere Kultur in den ganzen anderen Kulturen langsam unter geht.


Ich sehe in Italien keinen Deutschen der sich anpasst, ihr sprecht stur weiter deutsch.Lasst den Flüchtlingen doch mal ein bisschen Zeit, die können auch nichts für ihre Lage.


----------



## naruto8073 (26. Dezember 2014)

torkol schrieb:


> Ich sehe in Italien keinen Deutschen der sich anpasst, ihr sprecht stur weiter deutsch.Lasst den Flüchtlingen doch mal ein bisschen Zeit, die können auch nichts für ihre Lage.


Ich gehe immer von mir aus. Wenn ich Urlaub in einen bestimmten Land mache, dann informiere ich mich davor welche Gesetze bzw. Gepflegenheiten dort herrschen. Z.b. Alkohol Verbot, kurze Hosen, öffentlich Rauchen und und und. Dazu lerne ich so viel es geht von der Heimischen Muttersprache weil man nur so das eweilige Land kennenlernen kann. Wenn die Flüchtlinge nur sich etwas mehr für die deutsche Kultur und Sprache interessieren würden, dann wäre die Welt voll in Ordnung. 
Ich habe auch nichts gegen Menschen die wirklich Hilfe brauchen und hierher kommen. Aber viele kommen zu uns weil es hier Soziale Leistungen gibt und nutzen den Staat voll aus.


----------



## Iconoclast (26. Dezember 2014)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ääähm wir reden aber davon das Deutschland genug Geld hat, eigentlich. So viel wie da verblasen wird für diverse unnötige Sachen.
> Bei uns haben sie für eine Million ein Stadion saniert, welches keine Sau besucht. Das Ding rechnet sich nie und nimmer. Ja, wir haben jetzt ein hübsches Stadion, aber davon kann man sich auch nix kaufen, das Teil steht weiterhin in der Gegend rum und rostet vor sich hin weils da nix zu sehen gibt.



Die Heime werden aber aus den Stadtkassen finanziert. Zumindest war das hier der Fall. Meine Freundin hatte sich nämlich tierisch aufgeregt, weil einige Projekte verworfen bzw. hinten angestellt werden sollten, damit die Heime hochgezogen werden können und hat 'nen Luftsprung gemacht, als die Sache des Geldes wegen durch war.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn da eine Stadt nicht mit dem Geld zurechtkommt, sollte man da zuerst überlegen wofür es denn verballert wird. Es gibt nix wichtiges als Menschen zu helfen die selbst nix mehr haben und auf Hilfe angewiesen sind. Dann gibts halt keine bunte Weinachtsbeleuchtung in der Stadt und ein paar fette Veranstaltungen kann man auch abblasen wenn das Geld dann denen zu gute kommt die es brauchen und nicht denen, die sich sowieso dumm & dämlich verdienen. Wenn ich mir ansehe was die Politiker hier alleine für ihre Wahlen ausgeben, das reicht um die Asylbewerber zu versorgen und zwar komplett in ganz DE.



Was Politiker ausgeben hat mit den Ausgaben einer Stadt nichts zu tun. Ich bin da jetzt auch nicht Experte auf dem Gebiet, da müsste ich meine Freundin an die Tastatur holen, aber ein paar Einblicke habe ich da schon und fast alles jedes Jahr geht für notwendige Renovierungsarbeiten, Reinigungsarbeiten oder Vandalismusschäden drauf. Und dumm und dämlich verdienen tut sich von denen auch keiner, auch wenn man da mit Sicherheit alles andere als schlecht verdient. Und wenn man so sieht, was alles beim Sozialamt antanzt und nicht mehr als "Sozialhilfe" in seinem Vokabular hat, der sollte gleich wieder abgeschoben werden. Und das sind verdammt viele, die auch nach Jahren kein Wort Deutsch können und auch sich anderweitig nicht anpassen wollen. Da sollten wir uns an der Schweiz orientieren. Moschee-Verbot usw. . Oder an Australien, die sich auch immer wieder neue Hürden einfallen lassen. Wir sind hier keine Wohlfahrt. Guck mal was mit Christen im Iran usw. passiert, die juckt das alles auch herzlich wenig. Warum sollte uns das dann jucken?





cryon1c schrieb:


> Und was die Kriminalität angeht - sie steigt bei weitem nicht so stark wie hier geschildert. Und sie würde sinken, wenn man sich um die Leute endlich mal kümmern würde oder denen erlauben würde hier normal zu arbeiten.
> Ausserdem sind Ausländer nicht gleich Ausländer, es gibt viele verschiedene Wege hierherzukommen, sie haben alle verschieden Berechtigungen hier, das sagt aber keiner. Und vergleiche mal die Zahl mit den anderen Verbrechen die hier von den Einheimischen mit DE-Pass begangen werden (sie mögen auch Ausländer sein, haben aber eine deutsche Bürgerschaft!)...



Ach nein? Also lügen die Staatsdiener, die sich damit jeden Tag auseinander setzenmüssen, einen in die Tasche? Die kriegen doch sogar Auflagen, was sie in Interviews sagen dürfen und was nicht und jetzt rate mal weshalb. Ich werde das nie vergessen, als mein Vater mal gesagt hat, dass die Deutschen der Einwanderung aus der islamischen Ecke ruckzuck einen Riegel vorschieben würden wollen, wenn man mal das in den Nachrichten berichten würde, was wirklich abgeht und nicht irgendwelche Dinge (Tugce) medial puschen die zwar schön, aber vollkommen an der Realität vorbei sind. Bei uns sind in der Nähe 2013 3 Container hochgezogen worden und die Verbrechensrate ist seitdem laut meinem Vater hier um fast 900%(!) gestiegen, davon liest man in den Nachrichten natürlich nichts. Da hast du dann wieder Berichte, wie schön und kunterbunt doch alles ist. Auch die Diebstahlmaschen der Rumänden haben es in sich. Die verkleiden sich mittlerweile als DHL Bote, klingeln bei dir und wenn du aufmachst kommt die Sippe um die Ecke und das war's. Liest du auch nichts von in den Nachrichten.

Den Polizisten hier steht der Dreck schon bis zum Hals und wir leben sehr ländlich. Wenn ein Polizist hier seit über 30 Jahren den Wandel mitbekommt ist mir das schnurz, was die Medien meinen wie es ist. Der Realität entspricht das selten und gerade über Statistiken im Netz kann man nur lachen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das größte Problem ist aktuell das die Leute sich selbst überlassen werden, nirgendwo geholfen wird, aber wenns um Geld verballern danach geht - da sind wir die ersten. Ein Polizeieinsatz kostet auch mal mehr als den Flüchtling mehrere Monate komplett zu versorgen!



Also was? Polizei gleich abschaffen und hier die "Moral Polizei" herumfuchteln lassen? Ohne derart viele Ausländer würden auch die Einsätze wieder sinken. Die Polizei ist absolut notwendig und steht weit über irgendwelchen Flüchtlingen. Ansonsten kannst du unser Land auch gleich abschreiben. An Cameron sollte man sich mal ein Beispiel nehmen, der hat die Lage erkannt. Die Pfosten hier und Deutschland machen alles nur noch schlimmer. Traurig für die, die vielleicht Hilfe brauchen, aber alles aufnehmen ist nicht die Lösung. Die Scharira Polizei in Wuppertal haben wir schon, Lohberg ist eine Islamisten Hochburg und fast 30% der jungen Moslems hier wollen mittlerweile die Scharia. Wo soll der ganze Dreck denn noch hinführen, wenn man noch mehr aufnimmt? Es ist jetzt schon viel zu viel.


----------



## Anticrist (26. Dezember 2014)

naruto8073 schrieb:


> Deutschland = Christliches Land
> Bedeutung: wenn jemand zu uns kommt sollte er/sie uns anpassen ( genau so wenn wir im Urlaub sind und uns auch die Gegebenheit anpassen )


Du konvertierst also bei jedem Thailand Urlaub also zum Islam und Hinduismus und nimmst an den religiösen Feierlichkeiten Teil? Toll!

Deutschland ist ein säkulares Land mit Religionsfreiheit.. und nicht mal die is eine christliche Tradition. 
Menschenrechte, Meinungsfreiheit, Versammlungsfreiheit, freie Rede, Religionsfreiheit, Demokratie.. all das sind Werte die gegen den Willen der Kirche blutig erkämpft werden mussten. Lies mal nen Geschichtsbuch 



> wo kommen wir denn hin,wenn wir sowas einfach tatenlos geschehen lassen....
> endlich wird mal aufgemuckt,das haben die deutschen leider verlernt.



was lassen wir denn schlimmes geschehen? Kläre mich auf, oh Erleuchteter



> weil die damals ja sooo böse waren...wtf.mir isses scheissegal was vor 60-80 jahren war.



Dann bist du ein ignoranter, ungebildeter Voll***** der keine Ahnung von garnichts hat ..


> heute ist heute und wir haben ein problem,dass endlich mal angesprochen wird.
> warum hat pegida denn so einen zulauf?!



wieder die Frage.. welches Problem?



> die regierung läßt alles hier rein,eu-"bürger" vom arsch der welt kommen hierhin,arbeiten und nehmen das geld mit ins ausland.
> deutsche firmen,haben weniger arbeit,bsp sinkt,aber schöne eu haben wir..wtf!



Du verwechselst mal wieder Migranten mit Asylbewerbern. Asylbewerber dürfen nichtmal arbeiten, selbst wenn sie wollten. 
Die Freizügigkeit innerhalb der EU ist für deutsche Firmen oft ein Seegen.. wenn du schonmal nen Job in verantwortungsvoller Position gehabt hättest, wüsstest du das die meisten Deutschen viele Jobs mittlerweile aus Bequemlichkeit nicht mehr machen.. gerade für schwer körperliche Arbeiten finden viele Firmen fast nurnoch polnische und rumänische Arbeiter (Erntehelfer sind nur eins der vielen Beispiele)



> ich habe keinen bock in der stadt diese vermumten ninja-ollen zu sehen,die aussehen,wie dicke tonnen mit sehschlitz.



Also selbst in Berlin Wedding sieht man selten vollverschleierte Frauen mit Burka.. würde gern mal wissen woher du diese Infos hast.. oder posaunst du nur irgendwas aus dir raus?
Außerdem..wieso sollte die dein Modegeschmack interessieren? 



> ich will weihnachten christlich feiern und nich irgendwann lebende tiere schlachten und mit nem ali am tisch sitzen.



Du gehst also in die Kirche, betest, nimmst am Chor teil und spendest fleissig dein Hab und Gut für die Armen dieser Erde? Und bedankst dich für die Geburt deines Herren und Erlösers Jesus Christus? 



> @Leob wie viele Flüchtlinge kennst du ? Ich kenne viele persönlich und muss sagen dass "Guten Tag, mein Name ist ...." nach 10 Jahren Flüchtlings dasein etwas wenig ist.



einige.. meine Ex-Freundin war auch eine 



> Inwiefern bedroht ? Warst du schonmal in so einem Viertel ? Mir macht es schon Angst wenn ich nicht mehr in DE bin sondern in einem anderen Staat (ganz einfach eine Kreuzung überqueren) wo Leute auf dich mit nem Finger zeigen und irgendwas über Allah rufen.


Dann würde ich gerne mal wissen wo du dich rumtreibst.. weil das erlebt man nichtmal hier in Berlin in Kreuzberg oder Wedding. Oder spricht das eher für deine tief sitzenden Vorurteile das du vor solchen Leuten Angst hast nur weil sie sich in der selben Straße befinden wie du ?




> was nicht iO ist wenn ein Moslem meint er müsste mich vom Prophet überzeugen und zu seiner Religion zwingen.




Ach.. das machen Christen in Deutschland also nicht? O.o hab ich wohl die letzten Jahre so einiges falsch verstanden.



> So lange wie die lieben Muslime ihr Leben weiter leben habe ich nichts gegen sie, im Gegenteil ich schätze viele von Ihnen aber "Mimimi, Allah über alles" ist ein No Go.



es liegt in der Natur aller drei großen monotheistischen Religionen das der Gott über allem steht. Das ist der Sinn der ganzen Sache.



> Deswegen sehe ich PEGIDA positiv an, natürlich nicht die die meinen dass es eine perfekte Chance ist etwas zu demolieren sondern die normalen Bürger die meinen dass es so nicht weitergehen kann.




Stimmt, man muss viel mehr tun um diesen Leuten zu helfen. Kann nicht sein das wir Europas Grenzen zur "Festung Europa" ausbauen und das Mittelmeer in ein Massengrab verwandeln. Die meisten Flüchtlinge haben immer noch wir und unsere Vorfahren zu verantworten




> Wie kann man einem Buerger vermitteln, das die Lebenserhaltungskosten steigen, das es stagnierende Loehne seit Jahren gibt, das wir hoechstwahrscheinlich auf ein Rentendesaster zusteuern, das Gemeinden und Kommunen kaum Geld haben um ihre Infrastruktur instandzuhalten, "fuege hier selbst Inhalte ein, gibt genug davon", aber zeitgleich haben wir genug Geld?



Haben wir tatsächlich... es kommt allein auf die Kompetenz der Lokalpolitiker an wie es eingesetzt wird. Die super mega krassen Monsterlandstraßen und Brücken die in Thüringen, in der hintersten Pampa in den letzten Jahren gebaut wurden.. davon kann ich hier in Berlin nur träumen.  Die Infrastruktur da unten ist unserer um 20 Jahre voraus.. und wir leben hier in der Hauptstadt.

Was Glaubst du denn wie sich des Rentenproblem sonst lösen lässt, wenn die durchschnittliche Deutsche Frau genau 1,06 Kinder bekommst statt 2,01?? Aussterben oder Migration.. andere Möglichkeiten gibt es da nicht mehr.
Außerdem verwechselst du mal wieder Migranten mit Asylbewerbern.. Asylbewerber werden in ihre Heimatländer zurückgeschickt sobald sich der Grund der Flucht erübrigt hat.



> Ich kann verstehen das Leute Angst und Sorgen haben um ihre Zukunft. Die Politik tut ihr uebriges, wodurch eben solche Aengste weiter geschuert werden.
> Was ist daran verkehrt, wenn man der Meinung ist, das es den Buergern und Bewohnern im eigenen Land halbwegs gut geht, bevor man die große Geldboerse fuer alles Andere oeffnet? Ist man deswegen gleich ein Nazi?



In einer demokratischen Gesellschaft die sich selbst als moralisch bezeichnet hat man die Pflicht Menschen zu helfen denen es schlechter geht. Meine Großeltern als Sudetendeutsche wissen noch ganz genau was es heißt Kriegsflüchtling zu sein...



> Wieso wird zugelassen, das permament der Nazispiegel und der zweite Weltkrieg vorgehalten wird? Es gibt hier permanent irgendwelche Dokumentationen in den Medien, staendig gibt es irgendwelche Jahrestage.
> Ist man mit einigen Sachen nicht einverstanden, wird man gleich als Antisemit, Nazi und was weis ich gleich hingestellt. Ist das eine vernuenftige, moderne Gesellschaft, wo subjektiv gesehen, mit solchen Mitteln eine ganze Nation kleingehalten wird?


Das ist das dümmste, unüberlegteste und primitivste Argument das man nur bringen kann. Wenn du auch nur grundsätzlich Bildung erfahren hättest, wüsstest du das die heutigen Flüchtlinge zum größten Teil die Spätfolgen eben genau jenen Krieges sind. Und nein das hat mit den anderen Ländern gar nichts zu tun ,damit muss sich jedes Land selbst beschäftigen. Die Kolonialgeschichte der Spanier, Franzosen etc spielt da eine ebenso gewichtige Rolle .. und die nehmen auch (vielleicht genau deshalb) weit mehr Menschen auf als wir 




> Ich wuerde die PEGIDA-Bewegung nicht unbedingt gleich und im Vorfeld als unsinniger rechter Haufen mit gefaehrlichem Gedankengut abstempeln.
> Chaoten mischen sich ueberall mit unter und nutzen solche Bewegungen, egal auf welcher Seite.
> Das muss man durchaus kritisch im Auge behalten. Aber gleich eine ganze Bewegung deswegen im Vorfeld verurteilen, ohne sich mit wirklich Allem auseinanderzusetzten?



Soweit stimme ich dir da zu.. das Problem ist das 90% der Leute die da mitlaufen nur mitgröhlen weil sie von der Thematik keine Ahnung haben und einzig und allein auf Ihre Ängste hören



> Btw, kann mir mal bitte einer schluessig erklaeren, was jetzt im Detail "rechts" bedeutet?




Die Bezeichnungen rechts/mitte/links kommen direkt aus den Parlamenten. Denn da haben die konservativen und nationalen Parteien immer rechts gesesssen.. die sozialistischen Parteien links.
Rechts bedeutet somit streng konservativ bis hin zu ultra national.



> Was meiner Meinung nach garnicht geht ist, dass man sich hier offensichtlich immermehr "den Fremden" anpasst (nehmt das nicht so wie sich das anhört, es ist 5:27 Uhr als ich diese Stelle geschrieben habe...) - z.T. sind schon Flyer auf dem Arbeitsamt mehrsprachig gedruckt.



Ist natürlich doof den Leuten die Flyer in Landessprache zur Verfügung zu stellen.. am Ende finden die echt noch nen Job.. das geht ja garnicht!

... 





> wieso wird es für Schüler die hier ihren Abschluss machen immer schwerer eine Ausbildung zu finden? Wieso stellt die ach so arme Wirtschaft dann immer höhere Anforderungen?



Weil der heutige Durchschnittsabsolvent schlechter gebildet ist als noch vor 15 Jahren.. und ja tatsächlich steigen in einer fortschrittlicheren Welt die Arbeitsbedingungen.. das Beste Beispiel sind Computer.. heute gibt es kaum noch Berufe in denen man ohne auskommt > gestiegene Anforderungen.
Abgesehen davon hört man von Firmeninhabern immer wieder das Selbe.. heutige Azubis sind miserabel, sogar in den Grundrechenarten und von der Erziehung her nicht Ausbildungsfähig "Sorry Meister, das ich gerade 20 Minuten zu spät komme, stand noch bei Saturn an der Kasse." - nein kein Witz, ein reales Beispiel aus einem ehemaligen Betrieb
Der Betrieb hat dann übrigens die Pforten geschlossen weil man nach 190 Jahren keine Azubis mehr gefunden hat, die die Nachfolge antreten könnten


----------



## Verminaard (26. Dezember 2014)

Schade, haette eine halbwegs brauchbare Diskussion werden koennen, mit vielen verschiedenen Sichtweisen, wo man vielleicht, wenn man die Meinung Anderer liest, vielleicht Teile der eigenen Gedanken ueberdenken koennte.

Bis genau dahin, war ich auch dazu bereit.



Anticrist schrieb:


> Das ist das dümmste, unüberlegteste und primitivste Argument das man nur bringen kann. Wenn du auch nur grundsätzlich Bildung erfahren hättest, wüsstest du das die heutigen Flüchtlinge zum größten Teil die Spätfolgen eben genau jenen Krieges sind. Und nein das hat mit den anderen Ländern gar nichts zu tun ,damit muss sich jedes Land selbst beschäftigen. Die Kolonialgeschichte der Spanier, Franzosen etc spielt da eine ebenso gewichtige Rolle .. und die nehmen auch (vielleicht genau deshalb) weit mehr Menschen auf als wir



Ist mal so ins Blaue gegooglet: *Asyl: Deutschland ist das Flüchtlingsheim Europas - DIE WELT*
beisst sich so bisschen mit deiner Aussage.

Anscheinend ist jeder der nicht deiner Meinung ist, einfach ungebildet und dumm. Das unterstellst du ja hier fleissig.

Und nein, ich bin weiterhin der Meinung das heutige Generationen so gar nichts mehr mit den Dingen in der Vergangenheit zu tun haben.
Wird nur immer wieder gerne gebracht um stupide Geldboersen zu oeffnen.

Doch einen Punkt muss ich noch ansprechen: wenn wir so viel moralische Verpflichtung haben, wieso lassen wir es zu, das tagtaeglich ichweisnichtwieviel Menschen in Afrika abgeschlachtet werden?
Wieso lassen wir es zu das die Amis ueberhall hin ihre Demokratie bringen?
Wieso tun wir so wenig gegen Armut in Mittel und Suedamerika?
Wieso helfen wir nicht aktiv gegen die Drogenkartelle in Mexiko, wo jeder der nur im Ansatz im Weg ist, beiseite geschafft wird?
Wieso lassen wir China einfach so gewaehren?

Oder bezieht sich unsere moralische Verpflichtung nur auf die, die es irgendwie bis Deutschland geschafft haben?

btw. was genau passiert mit Asylbewerbern die nicht aufgenommen werden, oder wo das Asyl ablaeuft? Die werden abgeschoben, richtig?

Lies mal selbst bisschen nach, bevor du den Usern hier Dummheit und keine Bildung vorwirfst.
Unglaublich.


----------



## Anticrist (26. Dezember 2014)

> Ist mal so ins Blaue gegooglet: *Asyl: Deutschland ist das Flüchtlingsheim Europas - DIE WELT*
> beisst sich so bisschen mit deiner Aussage.
> 
> Anscheinend ist jeder der nicht deiner Meinung ist, einfach ungebildet und dumm. Das unterstellst du ja hier fleissig.
> ...



Du hast da was vermischt.. die Behauptung wir hätten mit damals nichts mehr zu tun ist tatsächlich unüberlegt und ein Zeichen mangelnder Bildung

Die Anzahl der Asylanträge hat damit erstmal garnichts zu tun
Außerdem bezieht sich die Statistik allein auf ANTRÄGE.. da idR nur 3-15% der Fälle anerkannt werden, kannst du dir ausrechnen wie viele bleiben

Der Punkt ist relativ einfach.. nach EU Recht dürfen Asylsuchende nur in dem LAnd einen Antrag stellen in dem sie zuerst REGISTRIERT wurden... für ein zentral liegendes Land wie Deutschland sehr bequem
Führt natürlich dazu das die Mittelmeeranrainer mit dem Problem allein gelassen werden.. und was tun sie also? Genau.. die angelandeten Flüchtlinge eben nicht registrieren, damit diese einfach weiter reisen können.. eben nach Deutschland.
Witziger weise hört man immer wieder das Selbe.. die wollen eigentlich nach Frankreich oder Skandinavien, werden aber in Deutschland vom Zoll aufgegriffen und dann hier registriert


----------



## Captn (26. Dezember 2014)

Dann kläre uns auf. Was genau hat deine oder gar meine Person mit Ereignissen von an und dazu mal zu tun?

Das man gewissen Ereignissen gedenkt, ist vollkommen richtig und natürlich. Sich aber ins Hemd zu machen für Dinge, von denen kein Lebender noch behaupten könnte, verantwortlich zu sein, zeugt auch nicht gerade von Intelligenz.

Zumal es nichts mit mangelnder Bildung zu tun hat, nur weil man sich als Deutscher einen Dreck um den 2. WK schert.


----------



## Verminaard (26. Dezember 2014)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Du hast da was vermischt.. die Behauptung wir hätten mit damals nichts mehr zu tun ist tatsächlich unüberlegt und ein Zeichen mangelnder Bildung



Erklaer mir mal was habe ich oder sogar mein Vater mit dem WW2 oder mit der Kolonialisierung zu tun?
Mein Vater ist Jahrgang 50, ich 73.
Du wirfst mir schon wieder mangelnde Bildung vor, ohne meinen Bildungsgrad auch nur im Ansatz zu kennen.
Nur weil ich hier anderer Meinung als du bist.
Meinung ist ungleich Bildung.

Wann kommt die Nazikeule?

/edit: 





Verminaard schrieb:


> Doch einen Punkt muss ich noch ansprechen: wenn wir so viel moralische  Verpflichtung haben, wieso lassen wir es zu, das tagtaeglich  ichweisnichtwieviel Menschen in Afrika abgeschlachtet werden?
> Wieso lassen wir es zu das die Amis ueberhall hin ihre Demokratie bringen?
> Wieso tun wir so wenig gegen Armut in Mittel und Suedamerika?
> Wieso helfen wir nicht aktiv gegen die Drogenkartelle in Mexiko, wo jeder der nur im Ansatz im Weg ist, beiseite geschafft wird?
> ...


 
Auf diese Punkte bist du nicht eingegangen. 
Reicht deine Bildung hier nicht ganz so weit?


----------



## Anticrist (26. Dezember 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Erklaer mir mal was habe ich oder sogar mein Vater mit dem WW2 oder mit der Kolonialisierung zu tun?
> Mein Vater ist Jahrgang 50, ich 73.
> Du wirfst mir schon wieder mangelnde Bildung vor, ohne meinen Bildungsgrad auch nur im Ansatz zu kennen.
> Nur weil ich hier anderer Meinung als du bist.
> Meinung ist ungleich Bildung.



Schau dir die Länder an aus denen diese Leute kommen, schau welche Zustände dort herrschen und wieso diese Zustände dort herrschen. Ich weiss nicht wie es um dein Geschitswissen steht, aber auch heute Leben noch Menschen die den Krieg erlebt haben... sowohl Opfer als auch Täter.. echt jetzt.. kein Scheiß! 
Deine Meinung ist deine Meinung, die darfst du gerne haben, ändert aber nichts an den historischen Fakten und dem simplen Umstand das es diese Flüchtlinge gibt.. und zwar heute.. und somit sind sie auch dein Problem. Ganz pragmatisch.
Da kannst du noch so oft "was interessiert mich die Vergangenheit" brüllen




> _Wieso lassen wir es zu das die Amis ueberhall hin ihre Demokratie bringen?_
> _Wieso tun wir so wenig gegen Armut in Mittel und Suedamerika?_
> _Wieso helfen wir nicht aktiv gegen die Drogenkartelle in Mexiko, wo jeder der nur im Ansatz im Weg ist, beiseite geschafft wird?_
> _Wieso lassen wir China einfach so gewaehren?_


#

Wozu sollte ich darauf eingehen.. du wirst Fachfremde Fragen in den Raum die mit der Thematik rein gar nichts zu tun haben.
Nur mal so als Beispiel.. Deutschland tut ne Menge gegen die Armut in andere Länder.. ja jetzt bitte nicht vom Stuhl kippen .. WIR HABEN DAFÜR SOGAR EINEN EIGENEN MINISTER... boah krass oder?!
Jeder in einem Entwicklungsland investierte Euro erspart 17€ spätere Flüchtingshilfe - offizielle Zahlen von genau diesem dir so Fremden Herren Minister


----------



## Amon (26. Dezember 2014)

In der Regel werden 3 bis 15% anerkannt...hmm.... lass mich doch mal eben rechnen wieviele bleiben...JA! Ich habs! 100% bleiben! Weil sie nämlich alle vor Grenzübertritt ihre Papiere vernichten! Da werden sie nämlich nicht abgeschoben weil man ja nicht feststellen kann woher sie kommen! Und was machen die dann hier?! Schön an den Sozialkassen schmarotzen weil sie nicht arbeiten dürfen! Deswegen gehen die Leute auf die Straße! Artikel 16 GG sichert Asylrecht zu, aber kein Recht auf Asylmisbrauch!


----------



## Captn (26. Dezember 2014)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Schau dir die Länder an aus denen diese Leute kommen, schau welche Zustände dort herrschen und wieso diese Zustände dort herrschen.



Ja und? Wenn es mir beschissen geht, ändere ich was daran, so einfach.
Erklär mir bitte, warum das gros der Flüchtlinge aus Männern besteht.
Denjenigen, die bestens für körperliche Arbeit geeignet sind.
Aber anstatt etwas an ihrer lokalen Situation zu ändern, täuschen sie Seenot vor, indem sie Schlauchboote zerstechen.
Meinetwegen könnten die auch gerne ertrinken, weil sie gar nicht gewillt sind an ihrer Situaition etwas auf sinnvolle Weise zu ändern und sich lieber als Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge nach Europa aufmachen.


----------



## Verminaard (26. Dezember 2014)

*Anticrist* du wirfst hier Sachen durcheinander.
Auf der einen Seite sagst du, wir haben eine moralische, demokratische Verpflichtung aermeren und anderen zu helfen.
Zaehlt man dir mehr Punkte als Fluechtlinge auf, haben wir sogar ein ganzes Ministerium dafuer.

Ja wie nun? Machen wir zu wenig oder machen wir genug?


Du hast recht, sogar in meiner Verwandtschaft gibt es eine Person die den Krieg noch miterlebt hat.
Die Oma meiner Frau. Mit mittlerweilen ueber 80 hat sie den Krieg als Kind und als Vertriebene miterlebt.
Sie hat weder die Nazis noch die Russen aktiv unterstuetzt. Sie ist um ihr Leben gerannt und geflohen.

Wo hat sie jetzt eine Verantwortung?

Wo habe ich eine?


Hypothetische Frage: haette Hitler den Krieg gewonnen, wer haette dann eine Verantwortung? Die Verlierer?


----------



## Amon (26. Dezember 2014)

Ich frage mich sowieso wieso man diese Boote im Mittelmeer nicht einfach wieder zurück nach Afrika eskortiert nachdem man sie aufgegriffen hat. Australien macht das mit den Boat Poeple schon seit Jahrzehnten so und der Pazifik ist leicht größer als das Mittelmeer.


----------



## Anticrist (26. Dezember 2014)

Amon schrieb:


> In der Regel werden 3 bis 15% anerkannt...hmm.... lass mich doch mal eben rechnen wieviele bleiben...JA! Ich habs! 100% bleiben! Weil sie nämlich alle vor Grenzübertritt ihre Papiere vernichten! Da werden sie nämlich nicht abgeschoben weil man ja nicht feststellen kann woher sie kommen! Und was machen die dann hier?! Schön an den Sozialkassen schmarotzen weil sie nicht arbeiten dürfen! Deswegen gehen die Leute auf die Straße! Artikel 16 GG sichert Asylrecht zu, aber kein Recht auf Asylmisbrauch!



Genau derart faktenbefreites gesabbere macht jede Diskussion sinnlos.



und ich sagte "wir machen eine Menge" 
"genug" hast du mir in den Mund gelegt um deine nicht vorhandene Argumentation zu stützen


----------



## Verminaard (26. Dezember 2014)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Genau derart faktenbefreites gesabbere macht jede Diskussion sinnlos.



Ich zitiere:


Anticrist schrieb:


> Dann bist du ein ignoranter, ungebildeter Voll***** der keine Ahnung von garnichts hat ..





Anticrist schrieb:


> Das ist das dümmste, unüberlegteste und primitivste Argument das man nur  bringen kann. Wenn du auch nur grundsätzlich Bildung erfahren hättest,



Wo sind hier die Fakten?

Du beleidigst andere Leute um deine Argumente zu untermauern.

Du pickst dir auch nur das raus, auf was du antworten willst, auch nur um Andere bloed dastehen zu lassen.


Wie war das nochmals mit sinnbefreiter Diskussion?


----------



## robafan1 (26. Dezember 2014)

Zur Verteidigung von Antichrist muss ich sagen, dass Äußerungen wie "mir doch egal was beim Holocaust passiert ist ist doch lange her" durchaus von Ignoranz, hoher Naivität und geringer Reife zeugen (vorsichtig ausgedrückt). Die gewählte Ausdrucksweise ist natürlich inakzeptabel, werdet bitte nicht beleidigend!


----------



## Anticrist (26. Dezember 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich zitiere:
> 
> 
> 
> Wie war das nochmals mit sinnbefreiter Diskussion?




Natürlich antworte ich nur auf die Threats auf die ich Lust habe zu Antworten, liegt in der Natur eines Forums
Was soll man zu sinnbefreitem Geblubber a la "100% bleiben weil sie ihre Pässe vernichten und Bootsunfälle vortäuschen" auch groß erwidern.. da weiss man garnicht wo man anfangen soll dieses Gesabber zu widerlegen. 
Wozu jemanden der so einen Stuß von sich gibt mit wissenschaftlichen Fakten erklären das sogar Menschen die ihre Dokumente vernichten wieder abgeschoben werden, weil sie so lange anthropologischen Tests unterzogen werden, bis das Herkunftsland zumindest eingegrenzt wurde - woraufhin alle in Frage kommenden Botschaften mit der Identifizierung ihrer Landsleute beauftragt werden. Wer sowas vor sich hin blubbert hat an Fakten noch nie Interesse gehabt.

Und selbst wenn ich mir die Mühe machen würde eure Aussagen Satz für Satz zu widerlegen, würde das an der Meinung der Poster nichts ändern, man würde nach neuen Vorurteilen suchen um die alte Meinung aufrecht zu erhalten.. wozu also die Mühe - da stoß ich die anderen lieber mit der eigenen Nase gegen den eigenen Schwachsinn und amüsiere mich... nennt man "trollen"

Wenn du selbst der Meinung bist, keine moralische oder historische Verpflichtung zu haben, dann ist das so. akzeptiere ich. Ich sehe das anders. Frag doch mal die Oma deiner Frau wie es als Flüchtling ist und ob man Hilfe gebrauchen bzw annehmen würde 
Ich gehe sogar soweit das ich gant praktisch aktiv werde... du magst es kaum glauben aber ich bin einer von denen die Pegida so fürchtet 
Bin ich doch tatsächlich in den Amazonas gereist und habe mir meinen eigenen Urwaldneger besorgt (siehe Avatar) ... und ich hab den sogar nach Deutschland importiert.. und jetzt sei ganz Tapfer.. hat das dumme Ding doch auch noch Nachwuchs bekommen und somit der entchristianisierung des christlichen Abendlandes Vorschub geleistet. 
Nichtmal mein Herrenrasse-Genom konnte die schwarzen Haare und die schwarzen Augen verhindern... shit happens... so bleibt nurmehr ein Kind mehr für meine Baumwollfarm


----------



## Amon (26. Dezember 2014)

Der Holocaust sollte nicht vergessen oder verdrängt werden, da Stimme ich zu, aber es sollte langsam mal damit aufgehört werden ständig den Menschen in diesem Land in die Birne zu hämmern dass sie dafür verantwortlich sind. Das sind sue nämlich nicht! Die einzige Verantwortung die alle nachfolgenden Generationen haben ist dafür zu sorgen dass so etwas nicht nochmal passiert. Das beinhaltet aber nicht sofort als fremdenfeindlich, rassistisch oder obligatorisch als Nazi bezeichnet zu werden wenn man gegen verfehlte Asylpolitik usw. demonstriert.


----------



## Anticrist (26. Dezember 2014)

Amon schrieb:


> Der Holocaust sollte nicht vergessen oder verdrängt werden, da Stimme ich zu, aber es sollte langsam mal damit aufgehört werden ständig den Menschen in diesem Land in die Birne zu hämmern dass sie dafür verantwortlich sind. Das sind sue nämlich nicht! Die einzige Verantwortung die alle nachfolgenden Generationen haben ist dafür zu sorgen dass so etwas nicht nochmal passiert. Das beinhaltet aber nicht sofort als fremdenfeindlich, rassistisch oder obligatorisch als Nazi bezeichnet zu werden wenn man gegen verfehlte Asylpolitik usw. demonstriert.



Es geht nicht um den Holocaust, es geht um die geopolitischen Verwerfungen und Folgen des Krieges und der vorangegangenen Kolonialzeit.


----------



## Verminaard (26. Dezember 2014)

robafan1 schrieb:


> Zur Verteidigung von Antichrist muss ich sagen, dass Äußerungen wie "mir doch egal was beim Holocaust passiert ist ist doch lange her" durchaus von Ignoranz, hoher Naivität und geringer Reife zeugen (vorsichtig ausgedrückt). Die gewählte Ausdrucksweise ist natürlich inakzeptabel, werdet bitte nicht beleidigend!



Wer behauptet denn das es jemanden egal ist was damals passiert ist?

Es koennen aber nicht ewig lange alle deutsche/deutschstaemmigen dafuer verantwortlich gemacht werden.
Mit welchem Hintergrund werden denn die Ereignisse von damals staendig vor Augen gefuehrt?
Hat es nicht etwas mit Geld zu tun?

Was ich von mir gegeben habe, ist das ich nichts unmittelbar mit den Ereignissen von damals zu tun habe, nicht mal mein Vater, da er nach Kriegsende geboren wurde.
Natuerlich sollte man nicht ausblenden was damals passiert ist.
Man sollte aber genausowenig ausblenden was in anderen Teilen der Welt passiert ist. 
Wieviel wurden nochmal unter Stalin ermordet? Was hat China nicht alles an der eigenen Bevoelkerung angstellt? Wo fuehren die Amis ueberall Krieg unter dem Deckmantel der Terrorbekaempfung? Was ist mit Japan, die in Asien eingefallen sind?
Wie sieht es aktuell mit Menschenrechten in der Tuerkei aus? Werden da nicht sogar systematisch Alle, die Erdogan nicht ganz genehm sind, aus dem Weg geraeumt?
Das sind aktuelle Dinge die passieren, und Leute, auch in Deutschland haben aufgrund der Wahlen direkten Einfluss darauf.
Aber da ist es okay das Russen, Kroaten, Tuerken, *fuege Nation eigener Wahl ein* einen Nationalstolz haben duerfen, und diesen auch mit Symbolen zeigen duerfen.

Ein Deutscher muss im eigenen Land Angst haben, gleich direkt als Nazi abgestempelt zu werden, obwohl es Deutschland jeden Recht machen will und viel dafuer macht.


Nochmal: was in der Vergangenheit passiert ist, ist schlimm und eine Wiederhohlung sollte auf jeden Fall um jeden Preis vermieden werden. Nur haben so Viele Dreck am Stecken, das es auch falsch ist, immer nur auf Einen zu zeigen. Im Gegenteil, es sollte in jedem Bewusstsein aktuell gehalten werden, damit von keiner Seite Greultaten in diesem Ausmaß, was schreib ich da, generell Greultaten zugelassen werden.

Die Realitaet ist aber das sowas zugelassen wird auf der Welt. Ueberall dort, wo wirtschaftliche Interessen nicht wirklich vorrangig sind, schauen wir alle weg.


----------



## robafan1 (26. Dezember 2014)

Was ist das denn für eine Kindergartenlogik? "Die anderen waren auch böse, also müssen wir auch kein schlechtes gewissen haben"

Die anderen Nationen hatten aber keine erhebliche Teilschuld am 1. Weltkrieg und die Alleinschuld am 2. Weltkrieg.


----------



## Anticrist (26. Dezember 2014)

@robafan1

meine Ausdrucksweise war bewusst gewählt. Auf Polemik antwortet man am besten mit Polemik

@verminaard

Nochmal.. es geht nicht um den Holocaust sondern um die geopolitschen Veränderungen die der Krieg mit sich brachte... 
Grenzen die heute noch existieren wurden damals gezogen.. während oder nach dem Krieg
Genauso wie sich viele Länder niemals erholt haben oder auch nur die Chance hatten etwas an Entwicklung wieder gut zu machen.

Genauso Palästina.. der Konflikt ist 2000 Jahre alt.. aber wurde durch die Gründung Israels erst so richtig entfacht... und Israel in seiner heutigen Form hätte es ohne den Weltkrieg (und in diesem Fall sogar ganz explizit den Holocaust) nie gegegen - nur mal als ein ganz offensichtliches Beispiel für noch heute andauernde Folgen des Krieges


----------



## Verminaard (26. Dezember 2014)

robafan1 schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine Kindergartenlogik? "Die anderen waren auch böse, also müssen wir auch kein schlechtes gewissen haben"
> 
> Die anderen Nationen hatten aber keine erhebliche Teilschuld am 1. Weltkrieg und die Alleinschuld am 2. Weltkrieg.



Ja total Kindergarten: der hat aber angefangen.

Weist du denn wirklich ob das alles so stimmt was man so gelehrt bekommt?
Weist du ganz genau wie die politische Lage zum Anfang des WW1 war und zum WW2? 
Was waren jetzt genau die Gruende? Wer hat wirklich schuld? 
Sieger schreiben die Geschichte.


----------



## Amon (26. Dezember 2014)

Da kam jetzt einiges dazwischen. Ok, anthropologische Tests, die dauern wie lange? Prüfung der infrage kommenden Botschaften, die dauern wie lange? Monate? Jahre? Das ändert nichts an der Tatsache dass dieser Asylant weiterhin vom deutschen Steuerzahler (und das sage ich jetzt absichtlich so) durch gefüttert werden muss.


----------



## robafan1 (26. Dezember 2014)

Du lieber Himmel, willst du jetzt etwa historische Fakten leugnen  

Ich erkläre es dir mal:

1. WK: Imperialistisches Machtgehabe vieler Großmächte, verbunden mit Bündnissen jeder Art machten Europa zum Pulverfass. Schließlich war der Mord am österreichischen Thronfolger Franz Ferdinand mit Deutschlands diplomatisch unklugem "Blankoscheck" für Österreich-Ungarn der Funken, der das ganze zur Explosion gebrahct hat. Daher *erhebliche Teilschuld*

Der 2. WK war ein reiner Angriffskrieg von Nazideutschland, der mit dem Überfall auf Polen begann.


----------



## Anticrist (26. Dezember 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ja total Kindergarten: der hat aber angefangen.
> 
> 
> Sieger schreiben die Geschichte.




Das Standardargument von Revisionisten... Frag mal die Oma deiner Frau wie es damals war.. das dumme an diesem Statement ist, es gibt noch heute Deutsche die wissen das die Geschichtsbücher die Wahrheit schreiben.
Man muss sich halt nur mal die Mühe machen diesen anstrengenden, nach Moos riechendem Gesindel zuzuhören

Und ob du es glaubst oder nicht. Es gibt sogar Deutsche die ganz offen zugegen vom Holocaust gewusst zu haben.. und einige davon sagen auch ganz klar, das es jeder gewusst hat. Man es aber einfach nicht wissen oder wahr haben wollte.



> Da kam jetzt einiges dazwischen. Ok, anthropologische Tests, die dauern wie lange? Prüfung der infrage kommenden Botschaften, die dauern wie lange? Monate? Jahre? Das ändert nichts an der Tatsache dass dieser Asylant weiterhin vom deutschen Steuerzahler (und das sage ich jetzt absichtlich so) durch gefüttert werden muss.



Genauso wie die gefühlten 3,5 Mio deutschen Sozialschmarotzer die sich auf ihrem Hartz4 ausruhen... die kosten mich ne Menge mehr.. Geld sowie Geduld


----------



## Amon (26. Dezember 2014)

weia

Klar wussten das damals viele Deutsche, aber bestimmt nicht alle. Natürlich wussten die, die in der Nähe der KZs gelebt haben genau was da abging. Aber wenn man die Wahl hat zwischen Maul halten und weiter Leben oder Maul auf machen und selbst da drin landen...Was würdest du wählen?

Ich könnte ja jetzt auch fragen wieso hat die Royal Airforce damals als sie Auschwitz überflog nicht die Krematorien bombardiert? Sie hätten hunderttausende retten können.


----------



## Anticrist (26. Dezember 2014)

Lustiger Fakt den ich gestern mitbekommen habe und noch garnicht unterbringen konnte.
Herr Lutz Bachmann, Organisator von Pegida war früher nicht nur bei der BILD als ich glaube Leserreporter tätig (böse böse Lügenpresse) .. nein.. der gute Herr ist auch vorbestraft und um der Strafe zu entgehen nach Südafrika geflohen 
Ein echter Flüchtling also.


----------



## DerLachs (27. Dezember 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Sieger schreiben die Geschichte.


Nein, das ist hanebüchener Unsinn.


----------



## Amon (27. Dezember 2014)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Lustiger Fakt den ich gestern mitbekommen habe und noch garnicht unterbringen konnte.
> Herr Lutz Bachmann, Organisator von Pegida war früher nicht nur bei der BILD als ich glaube Leserreporter tätig (böse böse Lügenpresse) .. nein.. der gute Herr ist auch vorbestraft und um der Strafe zu entgehen nach Südafrika geflohen
> Ein echter Flüchtling also.


Ja er ist vorbestraft, und? Und das mit dem Bild Leserreporter, come on, nicht wirklich dein ernst. Ach ja, es gab da mal einen polizeibekannten Schläger der nachweislich Polizisten mit Steinen beworfen hat. Der wurde sogar Außenminister...


----------



## cryon1c (27. Dezember 2014)

Amon schrieb:


> Ja er ist vorbestraft, und? Und das mit dem Bild Leserreporter, come on, nicht wirklich dein ernst. Ach ja, es gab da mal einen polizeibekannten Schläger der nachweislich Polizisten mit Steinen beworfen hat. Der wurde sogar Außenminister...



Ja jeder macht mal Fehler. Aber meistens sind solche Fehler ein AUS für eine politische Laufbahn. In der rechten Szene ist so was aber sehr willkommen, die mögen das. Auch nicht ohne Grund.


----------



## Amon (27. Dezember 2014)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja jeder macht mal Fehler. Aber meistens sind solche Fehler ein AUS für eine politische Laufbahn. In der rechten Szene ist so was aber sehr willkommen, die mögen das. Auch nicht ohne Grund.


Bitte! Rechte Szene...du bist also auch so einer der 17500 Demonstranten sofort als Nazis bezeichnet. Kannst dich ja mit dem Jäger zusammen tun der die alle als Nazis in Nadelstreifen bezeichnet hat. Mal sehen ob das dann auch so gesagt wird wenn irgendwann mal hoffentlich 17,5 Millionen auf die Straße gehen.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Dezember 2014)

Amon schrieb:


> Bitte! Rechte Szene...du bist also auch so einer der 17500 Demonstranten sofort als Nazis bezeichnet. Kannst dich ja mit dem Jäger zusammen tun der die alle als Nazis in Nadelstreifen bezeichnet hat. Mal sehen ob das dann auch so gesagt wird wenn irgendwann mal hoffentlich 17,5 Millionen auf die Straße gehen.



Ach bitte... ich bezeichne DIE Leute als Nazis, die sich so verhalten und so denken. Nicht die gesamte Bewegung - 90% laufen da einfach nur mit weil sie nix besseres zu tun haben und Angst haben ihre nicht so einheimisch aussehnenden Nachbarn könnten ihnen was tun. Man kann es aber nicht leugnen das rechte mit in dieser Bewegung sind und zwar auch ganz weit oben. Genau wie bei der AfD & NPD.  Und man sollte alles tun damit diese Leute keine Macht erhalten, egal in welcher Form. Hatten wir hier schon, wir sind die Plage immer noch nicht los. 

Und ich glaube nicht das diese Sache 17,5 Millionen bewegen wird. So viele Bekloppte gibt es hier noch nicht. 

Wie gesagt, ich bin eingewandert, bin mittlerweile kaum von einem einheimischen zu unterscheiden (sehe halt wie n europäer aus), aber mir geht das extrem auf den Sack das hier gegen die Leute vorgegangen wird die a) selbst dafür nix können (Asylbewerber) und b) dem Land helfen (Ausländer die hier arbeiten, Steuern zahlen, die Wirtschaft am laufen halten). Und auf den Politikern rumreiten ist auch nicht hilfreich, dafür kann man hier wählen gehen. Solange man rummotzt, aber die selben wählen geht wie auch davor, wird sich nix ändern - wie denn auch.


----------



## Anticrist (27. Dezember 2014)

Amon schrieb:


> wenn irgendwann mal hoffentlich 17,5 Millionen auf die Straße gehen.



wollen die Ossis jetzt vor (Achtung Wortwitz)Asylantenschreck die Mauer wieder hochziehen?


----------



## Amon (27. Dezember 2014)

Die Ossis haben halt das demonstrieren noch nicht verlernt, die trauen sich das noch. Die sind auch vor 25 Jahren in Massen auf die Straße gegangen, Ergebnis ist bekannt. Die blöden Wessis kriegen das ja nicht mehr hin.


----------



## Anticrist (27. Dezember 2014)

Achtung Mindfuck.. vielleicht gehen sie nicht auf die Straße weil sie keinen Grund dafür sehen


----------



## Amon (27. Dezember 2014)

Kann natürlich sein. Oder sie sind schon zu angepasst, sie müssen ja das System schon länger erdulden als die Ossis.


----------



## robafan1 (27. Dezember 2014)

Ich bitte euch, Ossis, Wessis. Ich bin mir sicher, dass viele dieser "Demonstranten" die DDR allenfalls als Kinder erlebt haben.

Und die vom älteren Kaliber, die sollten noch so viel Indoktrination abbekommen haben, dass sie Muslime nicht pauschal als Bedrohung ansehen. Schließlich waren der DDR Lybier und Libanesen genehm. Frei nach dem Motto: "Meines Feindes Feinde sind meine Freunde".


----------



## Amon (27. Dezember 2014)

Also dass mit den Wessis und Ossis ist, jedenfalls von meiner Seite aus, nicht böse gemeint. Was mich allerdings beunruhigt ist dass du Demonstranten in " schreibst.


----------



## robafan1 (27. Dezember 2014)

@Amon das habe ich getan, weil es eine heterogene Masse ist, in der sich leider auch viele Spinner ansammeln. Zumindest ist das meine Beurteilung, nach (versuchten) TV-Interviews, die ich gesehen habe.


----------



## Amon (27. Dezember 2014)

Spinner hast du auch bei der, ich sage jetzt mal, anderen Seite auch. Ich verweise da immer gerne auf die Deppen von der Antifa.


----------



## robafan1 (27. Dezember 2014)

Amon schrieb:


> Spinner hast du auch bei der, ich sage jetzt mal, anderen Seite auch. Ich verweise da immer gerne auf die Deppen von der Antifa.


Na klar doch. Komm mir bloß nicht mit denen, ich lebe in Ostdeutschland und halte Linksextremisten für nicht minder durchgeknallt.


----------



## Amon (27. Dezember 2014)

Jede Art von Extremismus ist schei***, egal ob politisch, religiös oder whatever. Gehört aber wohl dazu.


----------



## 3NR4G3 (27. Dezember 2014)

Die PEGIDA-Typen tun ja gerade so, als hätte die deutsche Regierung ein riesiges Interesse daran, möglichst viele Moscheen zu bauen...
Wenn jetzt auch schon wieder die "Ausländer sind nur kriminell"-Parolen ausgepackt werden, kann man wirklich nur wieder den Kopf schütteln. Flüchtlinge (ob Muslim, Christ oder whatever) sind bestimmt nicht kriminell, weil das ihre Grundeinstellung ist. Polen fahren in ihren weißen Lastern auch nicht herum und "klauen" Sperrmüll, weil sie alle Kleptomanen sind. 
Es gibt einfach viel Leid auf dieser Welt, und wenn die Betroffenen aus welchen Gründen auch immer kriminell werden, liegt das nicht daran, dass wir davon schon so viele haben, dass sie sich hier wie zu Hause fühlen, sondern daran, dass sie nicht genügend Hilfe vom Staat erhalten.
Und genau um diese Hilfe (Bildung etc. zur Integration) geht es doch eigentlich bei etwaigen Staatsausgaben für Flüchtlinge. 

Und es ist nunmal so, dass Deutschland eins der Reichsten Länder der Welt ist, und dennoch nehmen wir weniger Flüchtlinge auf, als alle anderen EU-Länder. Die Regierung versucht doch sogar schon so wenig Flüchtlinge wie möglich aufzunehmen. Gründe dafür sind genau die der Pegida Leute: zu wenig Geld für mich (ob als Staat oder Privatperson). 
Pegida müsste was das angeht also eigentlich voll hinter der Regierung stehen 


Aber es ist natürlich völlig berechtigt, sich über Leute welche aus Todesangst mit Familie hierher flüchten, aufzuregen, weil schon wieder nicht der Springbrunnen mit Goldverzierungen vor dem Rathaus gebaut werden konnte.... 

Das zu wenig Geld für Bildung von unseren Kindern ausgegeben wird ist natürlich richtig, aber zu behaupten, dass das an den Ausgaben für Flüchtlinge liegt, ist purer Wahnsinn.


Ihr Befürworter der der Pegia-Parolen: Fragt doch mal eure Großeltern, wo sie in den Jahren 1935, 1940 und 1944/45 waren. Mein Opa ist mit 16 aus dem heutigen Polen (aber ehemals Deutsches Reich) vor der roten Armee ins Innere geflohen, und ich würde das hier nicht schreiben können, wenn er mit dem Satz "Nö, wir haben hier selber Probleme" abgelehnt worden wäre...

Edit: Und an die Ossis, die da im Namen der Montagsdemos demonstrieren: Informiert euch doch mal, wofür die demonstriert haben. Und wie von den ehemaligen Demonstranten aus den gleichen Gründen wie die Südländer gerne nach Westdeutschland geflohen sind/gerne geflohen wären...  Aber die hätte man natürlich auch wieder zurückschieben sollen. Nachher muss sich noch einer von denen sein Mittagessen klauen.
Gut, dass die Wessis damals noch den Krieg in den Köpfen hatten, und nicht mit Pegida-Gedanken demonstriert haben! Da hieß (und bedeutete!) der Satz "Alle Menschen sind gleich" noch etwas...


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Dezember 2014)

Oha, in Schweden fangen die ja jetzt schon an die Buden (Moscheen) abzufackeln. Ich habs vor Jahren schon befürchtet und langsam geht's los. Es reicht so langsam allen mit Islam hier Islam da. Das wird alles noch richtig zünden und so langsam gerät es ins Rollen. War aber auch abzusehen.
Der Islam war schon immer auf gewaltsame Expansion und Alleinherschaft getrimmt.


----------



## robafan1 (27. Dezember 2014)

Du kannst aber Polen nicht als Flüchtlinge darstellen 
Polen ist EU-Land, das heißt polnische Bürger haben hier Bleiberecht und dürfen arbeiten gehen. Mit Asylanten nicht zu vergleichen. Polen, die hierher kommen und kriminell werden, um ihren Lebensunterhalt zu verdienen, sind Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge und das ist kein Grund für Asyl.

Und dass andere EU-Länder mehr Flüchtlinge aufnehmen als Deutschland hängt zum Teil auch damit zusammen, dass die EU-Regelung vorschreibt, dass die Flüchtlinge in dem Land Asyl beantragen müssen, in dem sie zum ersten Mal EU-Boden betreten haben. Und das sind in der Regel andere als Deutschland, das fast ausschließlich an EU-Länder grenzt.


----------



## robafan1 (27. Dezember 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Oha, in Schweden fangen die ja jetzt schon an die Buden (Moscheen) abzufackeln. Ich habs vor Jahren schon befürchtet und langsam geht's los. Es reicht so langsam allen mit Islam hier Islam da. Das wird alles noch richtig zünden und so langsam gerät es ins Rollen. War aber auch abzusehen.


Diesen Anschlag zu generalisieren halte ich für etwas übertrieben. Und ich finde es respektlos, muslimische Gotteshäuser als "Buden" zu bezeichnen. Das nur mal am Rande.


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Dezember 2014)

robafan1 schrieb:


> Diesen Anschlag zu generalisieren halte ich für etwas übertrieben. Und ich finde es respektlos, muslimische Gotteshäuser als "Buden" zu bezeichnen. Das nur mal am Rande.



Australien verschärft die Gesetze weiter und weiter...

England will EU Austritt...

Tausende gehen auf die Straßen und Dlüchtlingsheime werden angegriffen...


In Schweden brennt die Hütte...

Schweiz verbietet Moscheen...

Selbst Kanada macht es denen mehr als nur schwer...

Und vieles mehr. Die Linie weltweit ist deutlich und mich würde es ganz erhlich nicht wundern, wenn es irgendwann zu einer Massenverfolgung kommt. Das Ansehen des Islam weltweit kann man ja fast schon als Abschaum bezeichnen. Kaum einer ist gut auf die zu sprechen, was verständlich ist.


----------



## robafan1 (27. Dezember 2014)

12 Seiten, und wir sind schon bei den großen Weltverschwörungen angelangt. Anscheinend hast du es nicht nötig, anderen Religionen angemessenen Respekt zu erweisen. Sorry, aber sowas kann ich nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Dezember 2014)

robafan1 schrieb:


> 12 Seiten, und wir sind schon bei den großen Weltverschwörungen angelangt. Anscheinend hast du es nicht nötig, anderen Religionen angemessenen Respekt zu erweisen. Sorry, aber sowas kann ich nicht ernst nehmen.



Sorry, ich lebe im 21. Jahrhundert. "Götter" gehen mir am Popo vorbei, egal welche Art von Gott. Den Mist gibt es nicht, heute kann man das Meiste wissenschaftlich belegen, früher nicht, daher kommen Götter und sonstige "Wesen". Und Religion ist für nahezu alle Kriege verantwortlich. Was will ich mit dem Dreck?
Ob du 10 Mal am Tag betest oder nicht ändert gar nichts. Meiner Meinung nach gehören Religionen verboten, die sind unbestreitbar der Quell des meisten Übels.

Allein der Islam-Hass weltweit beruht auf nix anderem. Schon echt eine Bereicherung so 'ne Religion, Hut ab. Durch Imaginäres den Hass sämtlicher Länder auf sich zu ziehen muss man erstmal schaffen.


Ich weiß, dass das für Einige wohl drastische Worte gerade sind, aber man sollte auch mal in der Realität ankommen und sich nich auf hunderte Jahre alten Büchern ausruhen.


----------



## robafan1 (27. Dezember 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Sorry, ich lebe im 21. Jahrhundert. "Götter" gehen mir am Popo vorbei, egal welche Art von Gott. Den Mist gibt es nicht, heute kann man das Meiste wissenschaftlich belegen, früher nicht, daher kommen Götter und sonstige "Wesen". Und Religion ist für nahezu alle Kriege verantwortlich. Was will ich mit dem Dreck?
> Ob du 10 Mal am Tag betest oder nicht ändert gar nichts. Meiner Meinung nach gehören Religionen verboten, die sind unbestreitbar der Quell des meisten Übels.


Darauf gehe ich überhaupt nicht ein. Auch wenn du in Ansätzen recht haben magst, ist das das respektloseste und anmaßendste, das ich seit langer Zeit gelesen habe. Den Glauben vieler Menschen als Humbug abzutun, nur weil man Atheist ist


----------



## 3NR4G3 (27. Dezember 2014)

Es ging bei den Polen auch nicht um Flüchtlinge, sondern Ausländer, die hier versuchen ihr Brot (und bestimmt keine PS4) zu verdienen. Und das ist natürlich kein Grund sie deswegen zu dulden... Ist klar. (Nicht vor dem Gesetz, sondern nach den Pegida-Leuten...)

Und Deutschland nimmt weniger Ausländer auf, weil sie weniger Ausländer aufnehmen. Dafür erlassen wir ja diese Gesetze  Nur damit wir fein raus sind.


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Dezember 2014)

robafan1 schrieb:


> Darauf gehe ich überhaupt nicht ein. Auch wenn du in Ansätzen recht haben magst, ist das das respektloseste und anmaßendste, das ich seit langer Zeit gelesen habe. Den Glauben vieler Menschen als Humbug abzutun, nur weil man Atheist ist



Joa, mag sein. Aber es ist nunmal Fakt, dass die ganzen "friedlichen" Religionen weltweit für Millionen von Toten, Verfolgungen, Folterungen, Vergewaltigungen und sonst was verantwortlich sind. Das kann ich nicht respektieren, sorry.


----------



## robafan1 (27. Dezember 2014)

Ah, na dann hast du ja sicherlich auch kein Weihnachten gefeiert. Für dich gibt es ja bei diesem religiösen Fest dann nichts zu feiern.


----------



## Amon (27. Dezember 2014)

Also ich habe kein Weihnachten gefeiert, war arbeiten.  Hat aber nix damit zu tun dass ich nicht an "Gott" glaube. Im Grunde genommen hat er aber Recht ( trotz der teils drastischen Wortwahl). Der "Liebe Gott" war schon immer ein guter Grund jemand anderem aufs Maul zu hauen.

Wobei man aber sagen muss dass keine Religion an sich Gewalt predigt, selbst der Islam nicht. Ich habe den Koran gelesen und das Problem dabei ist das was da drin steht kann man verschieden auslegen. Ja, es steht drin dass Muslime die Ungläubigen (alle nicht Muslime) bekämpfen sollen. Da steht aber nicht drin dass sie dafür Bomben benutzen sollen. Da steht auch nicht dass sie sie töten sollen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Dezember 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Sorry, ich lebe im 21. Jahrhundert. "Götter" gehen mir am Popo vorbei, egal welche Art von Gott. Den Mist gibt es nicht, heute kann man das Meiste wissenschaftlich belegen, früher nicht, daher kommen Götter und sonstige "Wesen". Und Religion ist für nahezu alle Kriege verantwortlich. Was will ich mit dem Dreck?
> Ob du 10 Mal am Tag betest oder nicht ändert gar nichts. Meiner Meinung nach gehören Religionen verboten, die sind unbestreitbar der Quell des meisten Übels.
> 
> Allein der Islam-Hass weltweit beruht auf nix anderem. Schon echt eine Bereicherung so 'ne Religion, Hut ab. Durch Imaginäres den Hass sämtlicher Länder auf sich zu ziehen muss man erstmal schaffen.
> ...



Du solltest mal realisieren, dass solch eine radikale, um nicht zu sagen, fanatische Meinung in einer pluralistischen Gesellschaft keinen Platz hat. Und dann solltest du vielleicht noch realisieren, dass betont atheistische Ideologien wie z.B. der Kommunismus ebenfalls für viele Millionen Tote verantwortlich sind.


----------



## robafan1 (27. Dezember 2014)

Ich denke, nicht die Religionen sind grundsätzlich böse, sondern die Menschen dahinter, die sie für ihre Machenschaften instrumentalisieren.


----------



## poiu (27. Dezember 2014)

ein Jahr alt aber immer noch Gut der Artikel 

Der Postillon: Heiden beklagen Unterwanderung von Weihnachten durch ErlÃ¶serreligion aus Nahost




 Also ihr ganzen Mono-Gott Freaks, wenn ihr weder Wotan, Zeus noch Jupiter anbetet, weg mit euch, habt schon unsere Sommersonnen und Wintersonnen Wende Geklaut und Unterwandernd jetzt alles, 

Also ihr ganzen Mono-Gott Freaks wenn ihr Weder Wotan, noch Jupiter noch Zeus anbetet, weg mit euch, habt schon unsere Sommersonnen und Wintersonnenwende geklaut und eurer zehn Gebote sind auch nur abgekupfert bei Codex Hammurapi, erweitert um die Passage das es nur euren Gott gibt, der muss ja echt bammel vor anderen Göttern haben, das die ganze Jesus Geschichte irgendwie an Herakles erinnert lassen wir mal stecken.


Die monotheistischen Religionen predigen doch sowieso nur Neid, Intoleranz  und Hass, und wie eure nächsten liebe aussieht das sehen wir nur allzu oft Klick 

aber am liebsten geht ihr euch gegenseitig an die Gurgel, auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Anticrist (27. Dezember 2014)

Deine Unreife Wortwahl macht dich als Diskutanten unglaubwürdig .... auch wenn du in Punkten recht haben magst 

Gestern hab ich es angesprochen, heute dazu ein Artikel im Spiegel.. soll mir ja keiner vorwerfen ich hielte mich nicht an Fakten
Asyl: Handwerk will Bleiberecht für Azubi-Flüchtlinge - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Die Demonstranten und die Ablehnung des Islam erinnern tatsächlich erschreckend an die Geschichte.
Immer das selbe.. einfach gestrickte Menschen die fürchten was sie nicht kennen oder verstehen, gepaart mit der panischen Angst vor allem Neuen und der damit verbundenen Änderung


----------



## 3NR4G3 (27. Dezember 2014)

Und wie wir alle wissen, wurden  sowohl die beiden Weltkriege, als auch alle anderen letzten Kriege, Einsätze, etc. (Afghanistan, Irak...) aus religiösen Gründen geführt. Phöse Religion. 

Als würde der Kampf um "Demokratie" nicht sehr viel mehr Opfer fordern, als jemals in Kreuzzügen und Jihads gefordert wurden. Ich frag mich ehrlich, wie man diese Stammtisch-Parolen noch unterstützen kann. 
Mir hat meine Religion noch nie irgendetwas Böses wollen, ebenso kann ich auch die Religionen anderer genauso respektieren.

Weiß nicht, wie manche Atheisten diese Einstellung bekommen haben, die sollten doch mal bitte eine Kirche oder Moschee besuchen, und sich mal mit den Leuten unterhalten.
Sind wahrscheinlich nicht alles Salafisten, Islamisten oder Ähnliches.


Ironisch finde ich immer nur die Atheisten, die immer als erstes und am lautesten schreien, wie "dumm doch Religion seinen", und dass "jeder der an so nen Gott glaubt, für mich ein Geisteskranker ist".
Ist mir in meinem Freundeskreis jetzt schon mehrmals passiert. Genauso hier im Forum.
Die Unabhängigkeit von Religion wird immer gefordert, und doch sind die größten Missionare die Atheisten...


----------



## Anticrist (27. Dezember 2014)

3NR4G3 schrieb:


> Und wie wir alle wissen, wurden  sowohl die beiden Weltkriege, als auch alle anderen letzten Kriege, Einsätze, etc. (Afghanistan, Irak...) aus religiösen Gründen geführt. Phöse Religion.
> 
> Als würde der Kampf um "Demokratie" nicht sehr viel mehr Opfer fordern, als jemals in Kreuzzügen und Jihads gefordert wurden. Ich frag mich ehrlich, wie man diese Stammtisch-Parolen noch unterstützen kann.
> Mir hat meine Religion noch nie irgendetwas Böses wollen, ebenso kann ich auch die Religionen anderer genauso respektieren.



Dein Kommentar ist nicht weniger Blödsinnig und verallgemeinernd als der Schwachsinn von Iconclast (übrigens ein Begriff aus der Religion)
Du verallgemeinerst und wirst alle auf den selben Haufen.
Selbst konservative Schätzungen gehen von 2Mrd(!) toten durch die Kreuzzüge und deren Folgen aus, das schaffen nichtmal Stalin, Hitler und Mao zusammen - da sind andere Religionskriege nicht eingerechnet

Es liegt im Sinne der 3 monotheistischen Religionen das sie einen alleinigen allgemeingültigen Richtigkeitsanspruch haben - Missionierung ist Teil der Religion - wer ein Gläubiger ist, hat die religiöse Pflicht Nicht- und Andersgläubige mittels Missionierung vor der jeweiligen Hölle zu bewahren. Missionieren liegt also im Kern der Religion.
Zu behaupten Atheisten seien die schlimmsten Missionare ist primitivpolemischer Blödsinn, aber ich denke das weisst du


----------



## poiu (27. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Antichrist da hab ich was für dich 


Bibelkritik und Kirchenkritik


vorallem fand ich das Logisch 

http://www.bibelkritik.ch/bibelkritik/c11.htm

das sind einfach Hirten die aus Neid das Verboten haben


----------



## Anticrist (27. Dezember 2014)

Wow .. 2 Internetseiten irgendwelcher intoleranten Spinner.  DAS untermauert die Argumentation natürlich ganz enorm!
Soll ich dir jetzt tatsächlich einige der gefühlten 20 Mio Internetseiten verlinken in denen allen mit Tot und Verdammnis gedroht wird die nicht an den Gott der "insert random Religion" glauben?

eben.. führt zu nichts

Aus 2 Beispielen gleich etwas Allgemeingültiges abzuleiten ohne die Gegenseite (missionierende Religionen) zu bedenken zeugt von der mangelnden Fähigkeit zu Differenzieren


----------



## 3NR4G3 (27. Dezember 2014)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Dein Kommentar ist nicht weniger Blödsinnig und verallgemeinernd als der Schwachsinn von Iconclast (übrigens ein Begriff aus der Religion)
> Du verallgemeinerst und wirst alle auf den selben Haufen.
> Selbst konservative Schätzungen gehen von 2Mrd(!) toten durch die Kreuzzüge und deren Folgen aus, das schaffen nichtmal Stalin, Hitler und Mao zusammen - da sind andere Religionskriege nicht eingerechnet
> 
> ...



Du hast natürlich teilweise Recht. 

Aber selbst wenn es doch 2 Milliarden Tote waren, so ist dies schon Jahrhunderte her, und Religionskriege sind nunmal nicht nur Kriege aus dem Glauben heraus, sondern auch alle anderen Kriege, die unter dem Kreuz oder den entsprechenden anderen Symbolen gekämpft wurden. Die wenigsten Kriege wurden wirklich nur wegen der Religion geführt, aber wenn du so willst, führen wir heute, als "christliche Wertegemeinschaft" (was wir theoretisch auch ohne Zweifel sind, nicht dass ich das befürworte) genauso Religionskriege. Die USA fühlen sich auch immer noch von Gott geleitet, aber es soll mal einer kommen, der sagt, dass der Afghanistan-Einsatz deswegen geschah. 

Und ich verallgemeinere auch nicht. Aber es ist nunmal Fakt, dass die letzten 200 Jahre (fast) nur wirtschaftliche Kriege geführt wurden. Dafür jetzt die moderne(!) christliche Kirche verantwortlich zu machen ist verantwortungslos.

Es mag sein, dass die Missionierung Teil der monotheistischen Religionen ist, weil das beispielsweise so im Alten Testament steht, dennoch ist mir noch keiner begegnet, der versucht hat, einen Atheisten zu "bekeren". 
Außerdem scheinst du ja ziemlich genau zu wissen, was meine Pflicht als Christ ist. Ich hab davon noch nie in meinem Leben gehört. 

Diese Ansichten sind einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß, ob sie einmal so stimmten steht außer Frage. 

Atheisten respektiere ich genau so wie alle anderen, meine Religion geht nicht weiter als meinen eigenen Körper. Für mich bedeutet die Gleichheit aller Menschen wirklich was. 
Aber was ich gesagt habe, spiegelt einfach meine Erfahrungen wieder, sowohl im Freundeskreis, als auch (wie schon gesagt) hier im Forum. Ich höre und lese mehr atheistische "Missionierungen" als ich Erzählungen von irgendwelchen Göttern lese oder höre.
Ich glaube, da sind wir uns alle einig. 

Deswegen sind natürlich nicht alle Atheisten so, wahrscheinlich nichtmal die große Mehrheit, aber zu dem jetzigen Zeitpunkt den Religionen sowas zu unterstellen ist einfach (hier in Deutschland) lächerlich.


----------



## Captn (27. Dezember 2014)

Wo bleibt denn die Gegenseite?

So, mal nebenbei, da der Großteil der "Flüchtlinge", welche meiner Meinung nur geringfügig auch wirklich Flüchtlinge sind, aus islamisch geprägten Staaten kommen, was an und für sich noch nichts schlimmes ist (schließlich will mich auch keiner umbringen, wenn ich mir beim örtlichen Dönermann was zu mampfen hole), möchte ich an dieser Stelle mal einen Verweis auf verfehlte Einwanderungspolitik in Europa bringen: Gates of Vienna: Sweden Tops European Rape League — But Why?.
Schweden gehört wohl zu den einwanderungsfreundlichsten Ländern. Gute Unterkünfte, genügend Unterhalt, etc. stehen alles zur Verfügung und trotzdem scheint das zu wenig zu sein.
Wer nun weiter googlet, um etwas über die Quelle zu erfahren, wird mir gleich mitteilen, dass der Herr ein böser Obernazi ist und das alles erstunken und erlogen ist.
Daher fordere ich, sollte dies eintreffen bei einem oder mehrerer unserer Gutmenschen, Jene auf, mir zu erklären, woran das sonst läge.

Desweiteren soll mir mal einer erklären, warum afrikanische Flüchtlinge (größtenteils Männer) in Berlin Schulen besetzen und Drogen verkaufen.
Aber vermutlich macht das jeder "Flüchtling" .


----------



## SpeCnaZ (27. Dezember 2014)

Anticrist schrieb:


> ...



Wenn man nicht diskutieren kann, wird jeder der eine andere Meinung hat als "dumm, schwachsinnig und ungebildet" bezeichnet ? Sorry, deine Ausdruckweise ist unter einem annehmbaren Niveau, du beleidigt jeden der was anderes sagt als du, dies ist arogant und zeigt nur das du keine andere Meinung akzeptierst - so kann man keine vernünftige Diskussion führen. 



Deutsche IS-KÃ¤mpfer freuen sich offenbar Ã¼ber Pegida

 Ich bin dafür Dschichadisten nach da schicken wo sie wollen aber dann nicht mehr nach Deutschland/Europa reinlassen.

Das Problem bei Muslimen ist dass viele Leute Extremisten (IS usw.) und ganz normale Leute nicht unterscheiden können. Dadurch wird jeder Moslem zu einem Terrorist der alles in die Luft hochjagen will [emoji27] . 

Edit: Rechtsschreibfehler fixed


----------



## Anticrist (27. Dezember 2014)

3NR4G3 schrieb:


> . Ich höre und lese mehr atheistische "Missionierungen" als ich Erzählungen von irgendwelchen Göttern lese oder höre.
> Ich glaube, da sind wir uns alle einig.
> 
> Deswegen sind natürlich nicht alle Atheisten so, wahrscheinlich nichtmal die große Mehrheit, aber zu dem jetzigen Zeitpunkt den Religionen sowas zu unterstellen ist einfach (hier in Deutschland) lächerlich.



Das ist aber genau wie bei Pegida deine persönliche Wahrnehmung die nicht zwingend der Realität entsprechen muss. 
Mir als Atheist ist die religiöse Überzeugung seines Gegenübers so egal wie seine sexuelle Orientierung .. Achtung Polemik. Schon allein deswegen bin ich vielen religösen Menschen moralisch überlegen.. denn Religion ist heutzutage der einzige Grund für die Ächtung homosexueller.. mit dem Hinweis auf die Unnatürlichkeit im Sinne der Schöpfungslehre

Und ich nehme es eben genau andersherum wahr. In Talkshows etc wird immer wieder auf die historische Lüge des christliche geprägten Europas hingewiesen um den Geltungsanspruch der Kirchen und deren Meinungen zu pochen.
Aber wie gesagt, die persönliche Wahrnehmung ist nicht zwangsläufig Deckungsgleich mit der Wahrheit.. die liegt wie so oft irgendwo dazwischen

Edit:
@Specnaz
wie ich in einem vorhergehenden Post schrieb: Auf Polemik antwortet man am besten mit Polemik


> Das Problem bei Muslimen ist dass viele Leute Extremisten (IS usw.) und ganz normale Leute nicht unterscheiden können. Dadurch wird jeder Moslem zu einem Terrorist der alles in die Luft hochjagen will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du hast jetzt nicht wirklich die selben Aussagen wie ich als "dumm" bezeichnet... wie kannst du jeden der eine andere Meinung vertritt als dumm und ungebildet bezeichne.. mit dir kann man wirklich nicht diskutieren!!!


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Dezember 2014)

*3NR4G3* 

Der radikale Atheismus wurde in den letzten Jahren von Dawkins, Hitchens und anderen Figuren des sogenannten "Neuen Atheismus" belebt. Auslöser dafür waren wohl die Terroranschläge vom 11. September. Er ist geprägt von wüsten Schimpftiraden gegen die Glaubensinhalte monotheistischer Religionen und dem wiederkäuen angeblich wissenschaftlich bewiesener Tatsachen.  Und natürlich hat auch diese Strömung ihre Anhänger und auf diese trifft man auch ab und zu mal. Mach dir nichts draus. Große Klappe, nichts dahinter...


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Dezember 2014)

robafan1 schrieb:


> Ah, na dann hast du ja sicherlich auch kein Weihnachten gefeiert. Für dich gibt es ja bei diesem religiösen Fest dann nichts zu feiern.



Gut erkannt. 



Anticrist schrieb:


> Deine Unreife Wortwahl macht dich als  Diskutanten unglaubwürdig .... auch wenn du in Punkten recht haben magst
> 
> Gestern hab ich es angesprochen, heute dazu ein Artikel im Spiegel..  soll mir ja keiner vorwerfen ich hielte mich nicht an Fakten
> Asyl: Handwerk will Bleiberecht für Azubi-Flüchtlinge - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> ...



Der Spiegel ist wohl eines der linkesten Blätter, dass wir hier in Deutschland haben. Das ist soviel Fakt, als wenn ich dir jetzt Arikel der "Jungen Freiheit" hier hin klatsche. Es erinnert zwar vieles an die Geschichte, aber diesmal ist es nicht nur Deutschland, sondern allerhand Länder, die gegen den Islam sind. 
Und dein letzter Satz ist Schwachsinn, sorry. Als Christ hast du im islamischen Raum verloren und auch sonst ist da drüber finsteres Mittelalter. Frauen, die sich gegen Vergewaltiger weren werden verprügel und erhängt, eine unberheiratete 16 Jährige hat Sex und wird erhängt, eine Christin wird für ihren Glauben erhängt und vieles mehr.

Ja, vor dem Bullshit haben viele Angst und das ist auch verständlich. Für derartige "Gesetze" ist heute kein Platz mehr in der modernen Gesellschaft. Und wie gesagt, was ich von meinem Vater und den restlichen Polizisten, Staatsanwälte usw. höre reicht mir als Beweis. Das spricht eine eindeutige Sprache und die sieht anders aus, als du es hinstellst und hat den Unterschied, dass diese Leute Einblicke darin haben, was wirklich abgeht. Das haben wir nämlich nicht, was du mit deinem Spiegel-Artikel bravourös bewiesen hast. Der Spiegel ist bekannt für Zensur, wenn ihm was nicht passt. Alles, was nicht zu derer linken Überzeugung passt, wird im Forum zensiert und gelöscht.  Ist aber allgemein bekannt. Erkundige dich mal.



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Muslimen ist dass viele Leute Extremisten (IS usw.) und  ganz normale Leute nicht unterscheiden können. Dadurch wird jeder Moslem  zu einem Terrorist der alles in die Luft hochjagen will [emoji27] .
> 
> Edit: Rechtsschreibfehler fixed



Knapp 30% der jungen Moslems in Deutschland wollen die Scharia. Das Geschreibsel ist quasi Terrorismus in einer anderen Form, außer natürlich man ist für Auspeitschungen usw. . Und 30% sind 'ne Menge.


----------



## Threshold (27. Dezember 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Knapp 30% der jungen Moslems in Deutschland wollen die Scharia.



Hast du dafür eine Quelle?
Und wissen die jungen Muslime überhaupt was Scharia bedeutet?


----------



## Verminaard (27. Dezember 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> *3NR4G3*
> 
> Der radikale Atheismus wurde in den letzten Jahren von Dawkins, Hitchens und anderen Figuren des sogenannten "Neuen Atheismus" belebt. Auslöser dafür waren wohl die Terroranschläge vom 11. September. Er ist geprägt von wüsten Schimpftiraden gegen die Glaubensinhalte monotheistischer Religionen und dem wiederkäuen angeblich wissenschaftlich bewiesener Tatsachen.  Und natürlich hat auch diese Strömung ihre Anhänger und auf diese trifft man auch ab und zu mal. Mach dir nichts draus. Große Klappe, nichts dahinter...



Du hast dich intensiv mit Dawkins und Co befasst, um das Alles so abzutun?
Ich fuer meinen Teil habe dies nicht, kenne in meinem Umfeld Personen die sich da naeher damit auseinandergesetzt haben.

Seltsam ist nur, das ich auch nicht wirklich an etwas glaube. Mag vielleicht daran liegen, das es mir meine Eltern freigestellt hatten in die Kirche zu gehen oder auch nicht.
Einen Religionsunterricht zu besuchen oder auch nicht. Vielleicht war das ein Vorteil in einer Großstadt aufgewachsen zu sein. 

Wenn ich sehe wie hier mit Kindern umgegangen wird, wird mir uebel. Das wohlgemerkt von der katholischen Kirche.
Da werden gemeinsam Kerzen angezuendet, und anhand der groesse der Kerze, bzw wie weit runtergebrannt sie ist, wird ermittelt ob ein Kind eher regelmaessig in die Kirche geht oder nicht.
Natuerlich werden dann die Kinder oeffentlich vor allen anderen Kindern angesprochen, wieso sie nicht regelmaessig in die Kirche gehen.
Zum ueberfluss wird bei der Messe bei der Firmung vom Pfarrer aufgefordert, noch zusaetzlich zu Spenden, da man ja als Kind reich beschenkt wurde.
Absolut keine Scham, und in die Gedanken unschuldiger bohren, und aufs Gewissen appelieren.

Das ist nicht aus den Fingern gesogen, und auch nicht irgendwo nachzulesen, ausser jetzt. Das ist der Tocher eines engen Freundes vor 1,5 Jahren genau so wiederfahren.

Da frag ich mich: warum ist eine Religion so erpicht darauf, so junge und unschuldige Menschen so frueh an sich zu binden, wenn die Religion ja sowieso so toll ist, und eigentlich laut deren Ausfuehrungen, die Menschen dahinstroemen muessten.

Hier gehts um Machterhalt, Machtgewinn und jede Menge Geld. Die Methoden die dahinfuehren sind egal.

Hier wurde oefters die Sekularitaet in den Raum geworfen. Ist das wirklich so in Deutschland?
Ich finde es eine bodenlose Frechheit, was fuer Steine einem in den Weg gelegt werden, wenn man aus der Kirche austreten will.
Auch haben Parteien mit irgendwelchen religioesen Namensgebungen in einem sekularen Staat absolut nichts verloren.
Kommt mir nicht mit Tradition jetzt.

Warum gibt es denn immer mehr Atheisten und Antitheisten? 
Weil die Menschen aufgeklaerter sind. Weil die Menschen gebildeter sind. Weil es doch manche geben soll, die aus der Geschichte lernen. Nicht nur im Hinblick das das fruehere Deutschland Greultaten an ganze Beveolkerungsgruppen angerichtet hat.

Mir ist es egal was wer wann wie wo glaubt, solang er/sie keine, absolut keine, und das gilt vor allem fuer Kinder, unbeteiligte Dritte da mit reinzieht.
Jeder sollte die Chance haben selbst entscheiden zu koennen.
Aber das ist leider nur ein sehr utopischer Wunsch meinerseits.
Wird in der Gesellschaft, wie wir sie heute haben, wo es noch immer wie bloede um Macht und Geld geht nicht passieren.

Oder glaubt ihr wirklich das die Drahtzieher wirklich um imaginaere Freunde kaempfen und welcher davon der Beste ist? 

@ *Anticrist* 	 an die eigene Nase packen, bevor man mit Sachen um sich schmeisst, oder soll ich dich wieder zitieren?


----------



## 3NR4G3 (27. Dezember 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Du hast dich intensiv mit Dawkins und Co befasst, um das Alles so abzutun?
> Ich fuer meinen Teil habe dies nicht, kenne in meinem Umfeld Personen die sich da naeher damit auseinandergesetzt haben.
> 
> Seltsam ist nur, das ich auch nicht wirklich an etwas glaube. Mag vielleicht daran liegen, das es mir meine Eltern freigestellt hatten in die Kirche zu gehen oder auch nicht.
> ...



Kann wirklich sein, dass die Gemeinde von der du sprichst so ist. Da kann ich natürlich nix gegen sagen. Aber meine Gemeinde ist "Gott" sei Dank sehr weltoffen und modern. Nix gegen Wiederverheiratete, Homosexuelle (gibt sogar für beides sowas wie Gruppen oder so).

Und als moderner Mensch finde ich das Handeln des neuen Papstes sehr löblich, es steht außer Frage, dass da viel Mist gebaut wurde. 

Zu der Sache mit der CDU/CSU: Die haben doch beide überhaupt nix mehr mit der Kirche am Hut. Das ist nur noch der Name, und das Ausnutzen von alten Konservativen, die denken, die würden als "Christen" das Richtige tun. Reg mich auch schon seit längerem darüber auf....


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du dafür eine Quelle?
> Und wissen die jungen Muslime überhaupt was Scharia bedeutet?



Dazu gab es die Tage einen Artikel auf N24, müsste ich nochmal raussuchen, sieht aber überall so aus, einfach mal googlen.

Hier nur mal ein paar Beispiele, habe mir die Texte bei den Artikeln aber jetzt nicht auch noch alles durchgelesen, man liest es ja tagtäglich.

Internationale Studie: Die meisten Muslime wollen die Scharia | DEUTSCH TÜRKISCHE NACHRICHTEN
Mehrheit der Türken in Österreich will Scharia - Politically Incorrect
Warum 72 Prozent der Indonesier die Scharia wollen
Jeder dritte junge Muslim in England befÃ¼rwortet die Scharia Â« JÃ¶rg Lau

Und bei denen ist nichts mit Anpassen an heutige Gegebenheiten, die wird so übernommen wie immer und fertig. Und der Scheiß gehört definitiv gestoppt.


Edit: Der Artikel wurde anscheinend wieder gelöscht, war ja klar. Alles was brisant ist, verschwindet da ja auch ruckzuck bzw. erscheint gar nicht erst. 


Solche Artikel sind auch ganz interessant, hört man auch nie was von in den Nachrichten und davon gibt es verdammt viele.
Wer 'nen schwachen Magen hat sollte vielleicht nicht unbedingt draufklicken: Michael Mannheimer Blog » Blog Archiv » Thailändische Muslime köpften eine ganze buddhistische Familie, darunter einen neunjährigen Jungen und ein Baby

Sowas muss man sich mal reinziehen:



> _In den Philippinen, wo sie kaum 2  Prozent der Gesamtbevölkerung stellen, töteten Moslems in den letzten 50  Jahren über 100.000 chrsitliche Filipinos. _


----------



## Anticrist (27. Dezember 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Edit: Der Artikel wurde anscheinend wieder gelöscht, war ja klar. Alles was brisant ist, verschwindet da ja auch ruckzuck bzw. erscheint gar nicht erst.



Ja natürlich nur deshalb ist der Artikel nicht mehr auffindbar


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Dezember 2014)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Ja natürlich nur deshalb ist der Artikel nicht mehr auffindbar



Dann nimm die anderen 4 Links... 

Auch wenn ich damit ein paar vernüftige wahrscheinlich mit einbeziehe, meiner Meinung nach ist es ein Drecksvolk, die überall auf der Welt Dreck am stecken haben und wo sie sind gibt es Tote, in Massen. Und nein, ich werde kein Blatt vor den Mund nehmen.

Vorgestern wurden in Ehrenfeld übrigens welche niedergestochen, weil sie "Fröhliche Weihnachten" riefen...


----------



## Verminaard (27. Dezember 2014)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Ja natürlich nur deshalb ist der Artikel nicht mehr auffindbar



Bitte mehr davon.


----------



## Captn (27. Dezember 2014)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Ja natürlich nur deshalb ist der Artikel nicht mehr auffindbar


Ich weiß nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll


----------



## Anticrist (27. Dezember 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Bitte mehr davon.



gern

Hitliste der absurdesten Verschwörungstheorien - 500 Beiträge pro Seite


----------



## Amon (27. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt sind wir schon bei Verschwörungstheorien....weia....kann mal wer Popcorn holen...


----------



## Dgx (27. Dezember 2014)

Pegida ist meiner Meinung nach nur ein Haufen rechter Idioten. https://www.change.org/p/1-mio-unterschriften-gegen-pegida-nopegida


----------



## Captn (27. Dezember 2014)

Eine Petition gegen Meinungsfreiheit?
Was kommt als nächstes, nachdem man bereits schon in Medien entweder Gülle erzählt oder entschiedene Informationen weglässt?
Die Wiedergeburt der Stasi?


----------



## aloha84 (27. Dezember 2014)

Das Problem ist, dass Europa und natürlich auch Deutschland sich in der Asylfrage verschätzt hat bzw. die Vorzeichen nicht richtig deutete.
Dabei geht es noch nicht einmal vornehmlich darum "wer" da kommt, sondern nur noch "wie viele".
Wer mich kennt weiß ja, dass ich in einer staatlichen Institution arbeite, und von daher (zumindest auf kommunaler Ebene) einen recht guten Überblick besitze.
Um es kurz zu machen, die Kollegen der Ausländerbehörde kommen noch nicht mehr dazu, Akten ordentlich abzuheften und zu verarbeiten. (an nachforschen u.ä. ist nicht zu denken)
Die Zahl von Asylsuchenden bei uns im Kreis, hat sich im Vergleich zum Vorjahr nicht verdoppelt......sondern fast verdreifacht. 
Aber Wohnungen, Heime, Betreuer und Sachbearbeiter haben das nunmal nicht.
Dadurch kommt es natürlich auch bei den Asylanten zu schlichter Unzufriedenheit usw und sofort.
Wichtig ist, dass der Bund hilft --> das kann er relativ einfach tun, mit Geld.

Und da sind wir auch schon bei PEGIDA.
Dem Großteil der Demonstranten geht es eher weniger um das "Ausländerproblem" an sich, sondern um die (falche?) Verteilung von finanziellen Mitteln.
Oft hört man in Dresden nämlich nicht ein einfaches "Ausländer raus!" sondern:
"Warum soll es denen, besser gehen als mir?" "Mein Hartz IV reicht vorne und hinten nicht." "Ich gehe 40Std buffen und kann kaum die Miete bezahlen."
Diese Stimmen werden meiner Einschätzung nach, in den nächsten Monaten zunehmen und sich vermutlich von PEGIDA abspalten.
In Dresden demonstrieren zu einem Großteil --> Abgehängte, Wendeverlierer und (zu unrecht?) benachteiligte Bürger......ein weit größeres und teuerers Problem, als die Asylanten.


----------



## Verminaard (27. Dezember 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> ....



Eine erfrischende neue Meinung in dieser seltsamen Diskussion.
Danke dafuer. 

Vielleicht hoert ja mal der Ein oder Andere auf stur auf die Medien zu hoehen und denkt mal selbst bisschen nach.

Ich kann diese Pauschalaussagen ala "Pegida, dumme rechte Idioten" einfach nicht mehr lesen.

Pegida ist unangenehm und wirft neue Fragen auf, vor allem unangenehm fuer die Regierung.
Schaut euch doch diesen Haufen an der im Bundestag sitzt. Alles was erstmal unangenehm ist, wird diffamiert.
Die AfD ist ploetzlich eine rechte Partei, Pegida wird nicht ernstgenommen, sondern pauschal niedergemacht.

Da waeren wir auch bei Stammtischparolen. Diese funktionieren in alle Richtungen.
Bevor man sowas loslaesst, vielleicht mal an die eigene Nase packen.


@ Antichrist: etwas total Offtopic, aber da wuerde mich deine Meinung interessieren. Wie stehst du, oder was haelst du von Dashcams?


----------



## Amon (28. Dezember 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Eine Petition gegen Meinungsfreiheit?
> Was kommt als nächstes, nachdem man bereits schon in Medien entweder Gülle erzählt oder entschiedene Informationen weglässt?
> Die Wiedergeburt der Stasi?



Klar. Is doch das was das linke Gesocks will.


----------



## Dgx (28. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, warum muss man gegen Ausländer demonstrieren? Wo wären wir ohne Ausländer? Wer sticht dann den Spargel? Wer macht dann all die Jobs die wir net machen wollen? Und mal ganz davon abgesehen, ich kann ja verstehen wenn man gegen Hartz IV Ausländer die sich nicht integrieren wollen demonstriert, aber Pegida macht sich lächerlich. Und deshalb bin ich noch lange nicht links nur weil ich nicht rechts bin.
Gruß


----------



## SpeCnaZ (28. Dezember 2014)

Dgx schrieb:


> ...
> Gruß



Wo ist PEGIDA gegen Ausländer ? PEGIDA hat was gegen Extrem-Islam. Dennen geht es nicht um pöse Polen/Russen/Tschechien whatever sondern böse Islamisten die nur Allah und Scharia akzeptieren. 

Klar jeder soll an sein Spaghettimonster glauben nur bitte ohne seine Meinung/Glauben den anderen aufzuzwingen.


----------



## Amon (28. Dezember 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Pegida ist unangenehm und wirft neue Fragen auf, vor allem unangenehm fuer die Regierung.
> Schaut euch doch diesen Haufen an der im Bundestag sitzt. Alles was erstmal unangenehm ist, wird diffamiert.
> Die AfD ist ploetzlich eine rechte Partei, Pegida wird nicht ernstgenommen, sondern pauschal niedergemacht.



Vor langer Zeit geschrieben, aber immer noch aktuell und passend.



> [...]bis er endlich den letzten Rest des Führers opfert, um beim "Politiker"
> zu landen; das heißt bei jener Sorte von Menschen, deren einzige wirkliche Gesinnung die
> Gesinnungslosigkeit ist, gepaart mit frecher Aufdringlichkeit und einer oft schamlos entwickelten Kunst
> der Lüge.
> ...


----------



## Anticrist (28. Dezember 2014)

> @ Antichrist: etwas total Offtopic, aber da wuerde mich deine Meinung interessieren. Wie stehst du, oder was haelst du von Dashcams?



Ein schwieriges Thema... 
Per se muss ich sagen, die Androhung der bayrischen Behörden DashCam Benutzern bis zu 300.000€ Ordnungsgeld anzudrohen sollten sie die Aufnahmen an Gerichte weiterleiten, hat mich erst ziemlich aufgeregt. Hilft eine solche Regelung doch nur Verkehrsrowdies und anderem Gesindel.
Punkt ist aber auch.. es gibt ne Menge Denunzianten in diesem Land. Und es wäre nicht auszuschließen das Menschen Dash-Cams eben nicht nur für eigene Unfälle nutzen, sondern für persönliche Kreuzzüge. Und solchem Verhalten muss man per se einen Riegel vorschieben.
Mit der aktuellen Regelung - Ordnungsgeld nur nach Einzelfallprüfung - zu verhängen oder nicht, kann ich ganz gut leben.

B2T 

Natürlich handelt es sich bei Pegida Anhängern um die Verlierer der Gesellschaft - woher sonst kommt diese Unzufriedenheit und die völlig Absurde Behauptung dem Aslysuchenden ginge es besser als einem selbst. Ich gehe sogar so weit zu Behaupten das ist der Grund warum die Proteste in den neuen BuLändern mehr Zulauf haben. Die Unzufriedenheit ist hier weit größer und die Armut ebenso.

Ich war vor 3 Jahren selbst Hartz4 Empfänger, und das nicht nur für ein paar Wochen.. man lernt also ne Menge Leute kennen und bekommt auch mit, wie die Hartzis ticken.  Die Behauptung anderen ginge es unverdient besser als mir, kam mir trotzdem nie in den Sinn. Das ist doch eher die persönliche Einstellung derer, die bei allen anderen die Schuld für ihre Situation suchen, nur nicht bei sich selbst



> Wo ist PEGIDA gegen Ausländer ? PEGIDA hat was gegen Extrem-Islam. Dennen geht es nicht um pöse Polen/Russen/Tschechien whatever sondern böse Islamisten die nur Allah und Scharia akzeptieren.
> Klar jeder soll an sein Spaghettimonster glauben nur bitte ohne seine Meinung/Glauben den anderen aufzuzwingen.



Genau das ist so nicht (mehr) richtig.. die meisten die sich zu Wort melden, haben entweder was gegen Migranten und Asylanten oder nutzen den Salafismus als neues "ich mag keine Ausländer"


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Dezember 2014)

Es ist schon bezeichnend, dass sich viele Aussagen von der PEGIDA und einigen Usern hier anhören wie die Aussagen der NPD. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlIj0uRG99Q


----------



## DerLachs (28. Dezember 2014)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Genau das ist so nicht (mehr) richtig.. die meisten die sich zu Wort melden, haben entweder was gegen Migranten und Asylanten oder nutzen den Salafismus als neues "ich mag keine Ausländer"


Man muss dazu aber auch sagen, dass oftmals die dümmsten Bauern am lautesten schreien. Das gilt natürlich auch für die "Gegenseite".


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Dezember 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass Europa und natürlich auch Deutschland sich in der Asylfrage verschätzt hat bzw. die Vorzeichen nicht richtig deutete. Dabei geht es noch nicht einmal vornehmlich darum "wer" da kommt, sondern nur noch "wie viele". ...



Ich denke das Problem an der Thematik ist das die Fragen falsch gestellt werden. Prinzipiel spricht nichts dagegen Migranten aufnehmen zu wollen allerdings muss man sich mal ein paar Fragen stellen die bis jetzt unausgesprochen bleiben, oder aber geflisentlich unter den Tisch gekehrt werden.

Da wären zum Beispiel:
1.) Wie kann es sein das ein Afrikaner der im Schnitt 6000 Dollar benötigt um nach Europa zu gelangen soviel Geld aufbringen kann um hierher zu kommen? 6000 Dollar entspricht in etwa 1 -2 Jahresgehältern. Das also für viele Menschen dort eine ganze Menge Geld mit dem man dort schon einiges anfangen könnte um seine Lebenssituation vor Ort zu verbessern.
Nicht unbegründet liegt dort der Verdacht nahe das ein ehnlich mafiöses System wie hinter der Bettelmafia vom Balkan steckt, zumindest teilweise.

2.) Welchen Nutzen hat der deutsche Staat von überwiegend schlecht bis garnicht ausgebildeten Menschen welche mit viel Aufwand erst einmal für eine produktive Tätigkeit geschult werden müssen?
Dazu kommt noch diese Migranten gezielt von der Wirtschaft ausgenutzt werden, zu lasten der einheimischen Arbeitskräfte, da man so die Löhne drücken kann.

3.) Welche Beweise gibt es für die Aussage von staatlichen Stellen das ein Flüchtling/Migrant im Schnitt 3000 Euro mehr in das System wieder einzhalt als seine Ausbildung und Integration hier kostet? Dieser Betrag ist vor einigen Wochen im Fernsehn gefallen, allerdings ohne nachvollziehbare Belege, oder Quellen, sondern wie immer mit angeblicher "Studie" als Begründung. 

4.) Die mmn. zu recht gestellte Frage, warum werden die USA nicht mehr in die Verpflichtung genommen was die Flüchtlinge aus dem nahen Osten angeht. Die USA sind maßgeblich Schuld daran das nicht wenige Menschen aus der Region da unten geflohen sind und Europa, da ja deutlich näher als die USA, darf die Zeche für die über jahrzehnte verfehlte US-Politik tragen indem wir unsere Sozialsysteme mit Flüchtlingen aus US-Kriegen belasten.

5.) Wie kann es sein das bei Leuten deren Antrag auf Asyl abgelehnt wird nicht einfach entsprechend durchgegriffen wird und diese Leute dann einfach irgendwelche Gebäude wie Schulen, oder den Fernsehturm in Berlin besetzen können, oder aber einen Staat damit erpressen können indem sie zum Hungerstreik aufrufen?
Setzt man so nicht völlig falsche Zeichen für andere die diesem Beispiel dann nacheifern.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Und da sind wir auch schon bei PEGIDA.
> Dem Großteil der Demonstranten geht es eher weniger um das "Ausländerproblem" an sich, sondern um die (falche?) Verteilung von finanziellen Mitteln.
> Oft hört man in Dresden nämlich nicht ein einfaches "Ausländer raus!" sondern:
> "Warum soll es denen, besser gehen als mir?" "Mein Hartz IV reicht vorne und hinten nicht." "Ich gehe 40Std buffen und kann kaum die Miete bezahlen."
> ...



Das Problem ist größer als man öffentlich meinen will und zugibt von seiten der Politik. Es sind nicht nur vereinzelte Bürger denen es hier in Deutschland schlecht geht. Wir haben ein großes Problem sozialer Ungerechtigkeit und Armut in Deutschland. Selbiges ist nur nicht öffentlich so ersichtlich da die Leute die davon betroffen sind zu weiten Teilen halt nicht auf der Straße demonstrieren.
Ich kann aus meiner eigenen Familie davon berichten:

Mein Vater hat bis heute 31 Jahre gearbeitet und seine Steuern entrichtet und vor ca. 5 Jahren gesundheitlich Probleme bekommen wodurch es ihm nicht mehr möglich war geregelt zu arbeiten. Bedingt durch seine Arbeitsunfähigkeit und das er ein Haus auf dem Dorf hat wo er auch lebt und das unserer Familie schon seid etwa 250 Jahren gehört, ist er immer tiefer in die Armutsspirale geraten. Das Sozialamt übernimmt nicht die jährliche Grundsteuer für eigenen Grund und Boden da selbiges nicht mit "Miete" gleich zu setzen ist. Also hat er von dort nur 359€ zum leben bekommen. Die Erwersunfähigkeitsrente die er von der Rentenversicherung bekommen hat betrug 209 Euro, und das nach 31 Arbeitsjahren!

Am Ende hat er also 568€ zum leben und das nach 31 Jahren Arbeit und als vollständig erwerbsunfähige Person. Davon soll er auf einem Dorf mit ca. 80 Einwohnern und ohne vernünftige verkehrstechnische Anbindung (Bus in die Stadt 1x die Woche) leben können, ohne Einkaufsmöglichkeit, ohne Arzt, ect. ect. und auch noch den Besitz der Familie erhalten wo er eigentlich drin alt werden will.

Das einzige was ihn unter normalen Umständen geblieben wäre, wäre das er das Haus hätte verkaufen müssen um in eine kleine Wohnung in die Stadt zu ziehen, wo er dann hätte auch nur mehr schlecht als recht leben können.

Da ich das aber meinem Vater nicht antun kann, als sein Sohn, zahle ich jetzt noch dafür das er wenigstens halbwegs in seinem Haus leben kann, indem ich die Grundsteuer bezahle und auch noch für seine Medikmente Geld dazu gebe. So bin ich auch noch jeden Monat ca. 300 - 400 Euro meines Gehalts los, was auch für mich nicht wenig Geld ist.

Nur mal soviel von denn sozialen Problemen aus meinem mir nahen Familienumkreis, da könnte ich jetzt auch noch Sachen aus meiner Verwandschaft und aus dem Freundeskreis schildern die auch arm genug dran sind.


Ich kann daher denn Unmut der Leute verstehen die dort bei Pegida mitlaufen und sagen ihr Geld reicht nicht mehr zum leben. Wenn mein Vater nicht einen Sohn hätte der ihm noch wenigstens etwas unter die Arme greifen kann wäre er auch arm dran.
Und ich gebe auch unumwunden zu, wenn ich dann Äußerungen höre wie jedem Flüchtling eine Gesundheitskarte auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit verordnen zu wollen, usw. dann kann ich auch nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln.

Flüchtlingen zu helfen ist schön und gut, aber sowohl die Politik, als auch die Bürger in unserem Land die sich für mehr Flüchtlinge und Unterstützung selbiger aussprechen sollten doch erst einmal schauen ob wir nicht genügend Fälle hier haben in denen wir es nicht mal schaffen unsere eigenen Mitmenschen zu unterstützen.
Somal wir ja auch vor Ort mit großen Geldsummen und Hilfsgütern helfen.
Deutschland und Europa kann nicht jedem armen Menschen helfen der in seiner Heimat ein schlechtes Leben führt und meint sein Glück läge hier in Deutschland, oder in einem anderen "wohlhabenderen" europäischen Land.
Das einzige was wir so erreichen ist das in unseren eigenen Ländern die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich immer weiter auseinander klaft da die Belastung für den Mittelstand größer wird und die einzigen die von profitieren die Wirtschaft ist, während die 10% die einen Großteil des Vermögens haben am Rand stehen und einfach nur zusehen. 

Kurz um, was ich damit sagen will, der Teil von Pegida der gegen die soziale Ungerechtigkeit und Armut demonstriert  tut das nicht zu unrecht, wir haben hier in Europa und Deutschland ein solches Problem, das sollte ernst genommen werden und nicht pauschal alles als Frustration und Rechtsextremismus abgestempelt werden. Damit muss sich auseinander gesetzt werden, denn die Probleme sind real und auch bei der Flüchtlings- und Migrantenpolitik muss man sich eingestehen das man bereits viel tut und halt nicht unendlich viel machen kann.
Vor allem dann nicht wenn wir erst einmal die Probleme angehen müssten die wir klar sichtbar für jeden der die Augen nicht verschließen will haben.


----------



## Captn (29. Dezember 2014)

Die selbe Studie, die du unter 3) ansprichst, sagt übrigens, dass solche Migranten Unmengen an Geld kosten. Da hat man sie wieder, die Rosinenpickerei.
Die Studie sagt nämlich eigentlich aus, dass die 3000€ eintreten, wenn man gezielte Einwanderung anstreben würde, indem man nach Qualifikation geht, ähnlich den Vorgaben in USA und Kanada.

Übrigens schön, dass du mal so ein Beispiel genannt hast. Meiner Großmutter geht es ähnlich. Da wollte das Amt die Rente von meinem Vater bezahlen lassen. Der ist aber fast ausgerastet, da er dank Hausrate und Versorgung im Minus steht. Aber zum Glück bringen meine Mutter und ich auch Geld nach Hause.
Ich könnte bei sowas aber immer kotzen. Die eigenen Leute mit ihren Problemen im Land werden vergessen und ignoriert, aber für Sozialschmarotzer ist immer Platz, auch wenn das von mir leicht übertrieben ist.


----------



## torkol (29. Dezember 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Die selbe Studie, die du unter 3) ansprichst, sagt übrigens, dass solche Migranten Unmengen an Geld kosten. Da hat man sie wieder, die Rosinenpickerei.
> Die Studie sagt nämlich eigentlich aus, dass die 3000€ eintreten, wenn man gezielte Einwanderung anstreben würde, indem man nach Qualifikation geht, ähnlich den Vorgaben in USA und Kanada.
> 
> Übrigens schön, dass du mal so ein Beispiel genannt hast. Meiner Großmutter geht es ähnlich. Da wollte das Amt die Rente von meinem Vater bezahlen lassen. Der ist aber fast ausgerastet, da er dank Hausrate und Versorgung im Minus steht. Aber zum Glück bringen meine Mutter und ich auch Geld nach Hause.
> Ich könnte bei sowas aber immer kotzen. Die eigenen Leute mit ihren Problemen im Land werden vergessen und ignoriert, aber für Sozialschmarotzer ist immer Platz, auch wenn das von mir leicht übertrieben ist.


Nur dass unsere Probleme im Vergleich von den Problemen von Flüchtlingen minimal sind.Und die meisten Flüchtlinge wollen aucj arbeiten, meinst du denen machz es Spass von Leuten wie dir als Schmarotzer genannt zu werden?Aber da so viele Leute den Flüchtlingen misstrauen, weiß der Geier warum, kriegen die keine Jobs.Aber Hauptsache sich daheim schön weit weg über die beschweren...

Edit:
Hoffentlich kommen Leute wie du, also Nazis, diese Pegida Teilnehmer und allgemein Ausländerfeindliche in die selbe Lage wie die Flüchtlinge jetzt sind, dann müsstet ihr euch ja selber umbringen oder?


----------



## aloha84 (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe gerade nicht viel Zeit zum schreiben.

Deshalb nur mal kurz etwas zum Asylrecht bzw. der praktischen Vorgehensweise.

Ein Antragsteller auf Asyl (bei uns in der Verwaltung zu einem Großteil Schwarzafrikaner, Syrer und Iraker) bekommt nach Vorlage seiner Papiere (sofern er welche besitzt) ein vorläufiges Bleiberecht.
Damit wird ihm im wortwörtlichen Sinn "Asyl" gewährt.
Diese Gewährung gilt zwischen 3-6 Monaten, und muss nach Ablauf verlängert werden. Dies geschieht wenn eine Gefährdung im Heimatland vorliegt, auf "Armusflüchtlinge/Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge" trifft das nominell nicht zu, d.h. sie werden abgeschoben, sobald das Heimatland bekannt ist. (ist nicht immer einfach, aber möglich es herrauszufinden.)
Aber erstmal egal, mir kommt es nämlich so vor dass in der breiten Öffentlichkeit der Begriff "Asylant" falsch erfasst wird.

Daher nur mal ein paar Fakten zum Asyl:
*Warum nehmen wir Asylanten auf?* --> Weil es im Grundgesetz verankert ist. (von der moralischen Pflicht mal ganz abgesehen)
*Wieviel Geld bekommt ein Asylant?* --> laut Karlsruher Gerichtsentscheid steht ihm momentan ein Satz von ca. 360€ zu. (analog zur Sozialhilfe)
*Hat ein Asylant Anspruch auf eine eigene Wohnung?* --> Nein, aber auf einen Heimplatz. In der Praxis werden jedoch Familien aus Platzmangel in den Heimen, in Wohnungen untergebracht.
*Darf ein Asylant arbeiten?* --> Nein, Asylanten haben grundsätzlich KEINE Arbeitserlaubnis.
*Warum werden nicht alle Asylanten in den Deutschunterricht geschickt?* --> Asyl ist immer als "kurzfristig" einzustufen, d.h. ein sehr großer Teil der Asylanten wird bereits innerhalb der ersten 3 Monate abgeschoben, dort "lohnt" sich ein Deutschkurs nicht. Eine Integration, wie von vielen gefordert, findet nicht statt, da sie in diesen Fällen als nicht notwendig erachtet wird.
Bei längerfristigen Aufenthalten wird eine Integrationsschulung angeboten, und auch rege genutzt.
*Was passiert mit kriminellen Asylanten?* --> Sollte ein Asylant straffällig werden, wird er nach § 47 Abs l Nr. 2 AuslG, wegen "besonderer Gefährlichkeit" abgeschoben. Trotz gegenläufiger Meinung ist dies auch die Praxis.

Nur um es nochmal zu verdeutlichen, Asylanten nehmen niemandem die Arbeit weg, weil sie nach aktueller Gesetzeslage nicht arbeiten dürfen.

Noch ein kurzer Anriss zu deinem Vater.
Mir ist der Verwaltungsakt nicht ganz klar.
Dein Vater bekommt eine Berufsunfähigkeitsrente, damit ist die Berufsunfähigkeit vermutlich anerkannt.
Aber warum bekommt er dann Hartz 4?
Wenn die Berufsunfähigkeit eintritt, ist nicht mehr die "ARGE", "Koba" o.ä. zuständig, da er nicht mehr Arbeitsfähig ist. (Das ist übrigens die erste Frage im ALG II Antrag)
Zuständig ist vielmehr das Sozialamt, und als Gesamtleistung stehen ihm ca 700€ zu.
Ich würde euch empfehlen zu einer Beratungsstelle des Solzialamtes zu gehen. evtl. reicht auch schon ein Besuch im Bürgeramt.


// war doch nicht sooo kurz^^


----------



## Captn (29. Dezember 2014)

torkol schrieb:


> Nur dass unsere Probleme im Vergleich von den Problemen von Flüchtlingen minimal sind.Und die meisten Flüchtlinge wollen aucj arbeiten, meinst du denen machz es Spass von Leuten wie dir als Schmarotzer genannt zu werden?Aber da so viele Leute den Flüchtlingen misstrauen, weiß der Geier warum, kriegen die keine Jobs.Aber Hauptsache sich daheim schön weit weg über die beschweren...
> 
> Edit:
> Hoffentlich kommen Leute wie du, also Nazis, diese Pegida Teilnehmer und allgemein Ausländerfeindliche in die selbe Lage wie die Flüchtlinge jetzt sind, dann müsstet ihr euch ja selber umbringen oder?


Head -> Desk oder wohl Desk -> Head.
Mich als Nazi zu beschimpfen ist die eine Sache, ist ja mittlerweile Gang und Gebe, aber zu behaupten, dass solche Probleme minimal wären, ist äußerst dreist.
Da geht Mann/Frau sein/ihr Leben lang arbeiten und wird dann komplett verarscht.
Ich habe mich im Übrigen über Leute beschwert, die wissentlich unser Sozialsystem ausnutzen und dann auch noch Forderungen stellen. Das gilt sowohl für Migranten als auch für Deutsche/Eingedeutschte.
Richtige Flüchtlinge, also Leute, die keine andere Möglichkeit mehr haben, denen gönne ich das Asylrecht.
Wenn mich das per Definition zu einem Nazi macht, bitte, mir soll's Wurst sein.

Aber ich stehe nicht um 4 Uhr auf, um mir auf Arbeit in meiner Pausenzeit so eine ******* anhören zu müssen.
Wahrscheinlich nehme ich den Linken und Migranten den Arbeitsplatz, weil ich ja ein von rechts indoktriniertes Schwein bin. Manchmal frag ich mich, ob bei einigen erst das Hirn hochfahren muss .

Dieses ständige Lagerdenken macht jedwede Diskussion nur unbrauchbar. Es wird nicht einmal drauf eingegangen. Es heißt nur Nazi hier Nazi da, weil einem Fakten und Meinungen nicht passen. Da kann man auch gleich anfangen Polemik als stilistisches Mittel zu verkaufen.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Dezember 2014)

torkol schrieb:


> Edit:
> Hoffentlich kommen Leute wie du, also Nazis, diese Pegida Teilnehmer und allgemein Ausländerfeindliche in die selbe Lage wie die Flüchtlinge jetzt sind, dann müsstet ihr euch ja selber umbringen oder?



Leute wie dich sollte man mit dem Kopf in ein Wasserfass stecken und drin lassen bis die ganze äußerst linke Grütze aus dem Gehirn raus gewaschen ist.
Denn Leute wie Du wissen garnicht was sie da überhaupt reden. 

Vor 75 Jahren hatten wir in Deutschland selbst Millionen Flüchtlinge, bedingt durch den 2ten Weltkrieg. Und auch wenn ich an der Stelle nicht sagen will das wir daran ja nicht selbst die Schuld tragen tut das erstmal nichts zur Sache.
Ich kenne die Geschichten die meine Oma väterlicher Seite mir erzählt hat, wie sie im Winter bei -20°C von Ostpreußen mit einem Pferdewagen im tiefsten Schnee Richtung Westen mussten, mit kaum was zum essen und unterwegs haben ihnen die russischen Soldaten noch das wenige Hab und Gut abgenommen, sowie das Essen geklaut. Wie man sie aus ihren Häusern vertrieben hat und die Wagenkolonen von Tieffliegern angegriffen wurden.
Wie Sie hier, obwohl sie Deutsche waren!, von den eigenen Landsleuten angfeindet wurden und sich 2 Jahre lang die meiste Zeit von Pellkartofeln, Kartofelschalen und Butter ernähren mussten und 4 Jahre lang zu 5 in einem Zimmer auf dem Kornspeicher eines Bauern schliefen und wohnten.
Damals vor 70 Jahren gab es niemanden der ihnen 360 Euro gezahlt hat, ihnen ein sauberes Bett gegeben hat in dem sie schlafen konnten, oder gar eine eigene Wohnung, und der dafür gesorgt hat das sie zu einem Psychologen konnten um ihre Kriegserlebnisse zu verarbeiten.
Auch hat es niemanden geschert wie sich diese Menschen in die Gegebenheiten hier im Land integrieren und erst Recht hätte kein anderes Land geschert wie schlecht es diesen Menschen geht und Sie aufgenommen.
Da musste jeder Flüchtling sehen wo er bleibt, die Unterstützung war nur minimal möglich.
Also hör auf so zu tun als würde man Migranten und Flüchtlinge heuzutage hier in Europa schlecht behandeln. Im Vergleich zu früher geht es jedem Flüchtling heute deutlich besser. Darüber hätten sich Millionen Flüchtlinge vor 70 Jahren ein Loch in den Bauch gefreut, und ich rede da nicht nur von deutschen Flüchtlingen, sondern auch von Polen, Rumänen, ect.

Es wird ja immer grade zu so getan als würde es einem Flüchtling hier in Europa extrem schlecht gehen!
Dabei sieht die Realität ehr so aus das es den Flüchtlingen die hier eine Aufentaltserlaubnis bekommen sogar deutlich besser geht als in ihrer Heimat und das nicht nur weil hier kein Krieg herrscht!



			
				aloha84 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur um es nochmal zu verdeutlichen, Asylanten nehmen niemandem die  Arbeit weg, weil sie nach aktueller Gesetzeslage nicht arbeiten dürfen.



Nei natürlich nimmt der Asylant an sich erst einmal keine Arbeit weg. Es geht viel mehr um die Bedingungen die durch den Zustrom an nachqualifizierten und bereits qualifizierten Arbeitskräften entstehen, in der Wirtschaft. Ein Beispiel:
Wir haben eine engere Kooperation mit einer Firma, hier in Deutschland, die für uns bestimmte Halterungen fertigt. Ich bin seid einigen Jahren immer wieder dort vor Ort und sehe daher wie sich die Belegschaft im laufe der Zeit verändert hat.
Vor 6 Jahren bestand die Belegschaft noch zu nahezu 90% aus Arbeitskräften vom deutschen Arbeitsmarkt.
Vor 2 Jahren habe sie bereits ca. 50% der Belegschaft gegen Zuwanderer aus der EU und Afrika ausgetauscht, laut der netten Dame aus der Buchhaltung, mit der ich mich gerne mal etwas unterhalte, ist der Grund dafür das ein Grieche, oder Spanier die gleiche Arbeit für rund 20% weniger Gehalt macht, die Afrikaner die zugewandert sind und hier in Deutschland meist eine Nachschulung zum Metalarbeiter gemacht haben arbeiten teilweise sogar für bis zu 30% weniger Lohn als ein "Deutscher" Facharbeiter., welcher hier aufgewachsen ist und gelernt hat. 
Auf die Preise der Firma im Verkauf hat  das natürlich keine Auswirkunge, auf den Gewinn durch eingesparrte Lohnkosten aber schon.

Genau darum schrieb ich ja das von dieser Art der Zuwanderung vor allem einer profitiert, die Wirschaft, allerdings bleiben die Konsumenten und einheimischen Arbeiter dadurch auf der Strecke.



			
				aloha84 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber warum bekommt er dann Hartz 4?



Du hast Recht, war mein Fehler, ich neige gerne mal dazu irgendwie immer wenns um Sozialhilfe geht von ALG II zu reden. 
Trotz allem hat man ihm bei der Sozialhilfe nur heute sind es, glaube ca. 400 Euro bewilligt, mit der Begründung das Grundsteuer A und B nicht unter Kosten fallen können die von der Sozialhilfe im Rahmen von Mietübernahmen übernommen werden, da es sich dabei um Steuern handelt.

Ich habe mich damals, zu dem Thema, auch mit 2 Anwälten unterhalten, doch sah man keine Möglichkeit gegen diesen Umstand etwas zu machen, da es wohl rechtens ist.


----------



## Amon (29. Dezember 2014)

> Edit:
> Hoffentlich kommen Leute wie du, also Nazis, diese Pegida Teilnehmer und allgemein Ausländerfeindliche in die selbe Lage wie die Flüchtlinge jetzt sind, dann müsstet ihr euch ja selber umbringen oder?



HA! Ich habe nur darauf gewartet bis der erste Linksfaschist kommt und gezielt die Nazi Keule schwingt! DU hast genau das gleiche Problem wie alle anderen auch. Alles was gegen den Diktator Zeitgeist in diesem Land ist wird gnadenlos in die braune Schublade gepackt. 70 JAhre Gehirnwäsche hinterlassen ihre Spuren und es ist immer wieder erschreckend zu sehen welche. Du guckst dir wahrscheinlich auch jeden Morgen nach dem Aufstehen die letzte Holocaust Gedenkveranstaltung aus dem Bundestag an damit du auch ja täglich deine Dosis schlechtes Gewissen bekommst.

Ich finde es echt zum kotzen dass hier Leute die anderer Meinung sind als der, die der Mainstream vorschreibt, als Nazis beschimpft werden!


----------



## torkol (29. Dezember 2014)

Amon schrieb:


> HA! Ich habe nur darauf gewartet bis der erste Linksfaschist kommt und gezielt die Nazi Keule schwingt! DU hast genau das gleiche Problem wie alle anderen auch. Alles was gegen den Diktator Zeitgeist in diesem Land ist wird gnadenlos in die braune Schublade gepackt. 70 JAhre Gehirnwäsche hinterlassen ihre Spuren und es ist immer wieder erschreckend zu sehen welche. Du guckst dir wahrscheinlich auch jeden Morgen nach dem Aufstehen die letzte Holocaust Gedenkveranstaltung aus dem Bundestag an damit du auch ja täglich deine Dosis schlechtes Gewissen bekommst.
> 
> Ich finde es echt zum kotzen dass hier Leute die anderer Meinung sind als der, die der Mainstream vorschreibt, als Nazis beschimpft werden!


Tut mir echt leid das Leute, die wie Nazis denken als Nazis bezeichnet werden.Eine Schande ist sowas....


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Dezember 2014)

Amon schrieb:


> HA! Ich habe nur darauf gewartet bis der erste Linksfaschist kommt und gezielt die Nazi Keule schwingt! DU hast genau das gleiche Problem wie alle anderen auch. Alles was gegen den Diktator Zeitgeist in diesem Land ist wird gnadenlos in die braune Schublade gepackt. 70 Jahre Gehirnwäsche hinterlassen ihre Spuren und es ist immer wieder erschreckend zu sehen welche. Du guckst dir wahrscheinlich auch jeden Morgen nach dem Aufstehen die letzte Holocaust Gedenkveranstaltung aus dem Bundestag an damit du auch ja täglich deine Dosis schlechtes Gewissen bekommst.
> 
> Ich finde es echt zum kotzen dass hier Leute die anderer Meinung sind als der, die der Mainstream vorschreibt, als Nazis beschimpft werden!



Las ihn, doch, der merkt doch schon garnicht mehr wie er sich insgeheim der US-Diktatur des Kapitalismus und Wirschaftsfaschismus beugt und zu Kreuze kriecht.
Was ein Nazi ist weiß er insgeheim garnicht, da kennt er nur das was ihm seine Herrn und Meister aus der US-Radio und der Wochenschau erzählt haben und er weiß genau, er hat in seinen paar Lebensjahren 55 Millionen Menschen auf dem Gewissen, dafür muss er halt Buße tun indem er alle anders denkenden deformiert und sabotiert.
Manch einer merkt halt nicht wie er linienkonform in Reihe und Glied durchläuft und blind der Propaganda glaubt, wie vor über 70 Jahren auch schon...

In dem Sinne, "Heil Obama!", nicht torkol...


----------



## dippich (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich finde es eine Schande, wie Politik über die Köpfe der Menschen gemacht wird und das alle die mal aufmucken als Nazi betitelt werden.


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Dezember 2014)

Amon schrieb:


> HA! Ich habe nur darauf gewartet bis der erste Linksfaschist kommt und gezielt die Nazi Keule schwingt! DU hast genau das gleiche Problem wie alle anderen auch. Alles was gegen den Diktator Zeitgeist in diesem Land ist wird gnadenlos in die braune Schublade gepackt. 70 JAhre Gehirnwäsche hinterlassen ihre Spuren und es ist immer wieder erschreckend zu sehen welche. Du guckst dir wahrscheinlich auch jeden Morgen nach dem Aufstehen die letzte Holocaust Gedenkveranstaltung aus dem Bundestag an damit du auch ja täglich deine Dosis schlechtes Gewissen bekommst.
> 
> Ich finde es echt zum kotzen dass hier Leute die anderer Meinung sind als der, die der Mainstream vorschreibt, als Nazis beschimpft werden!



70 Jahre Gehrinwäsche?
Und was war vor den 70 Jahren? Etwa keine Gehirnwäsche?
Oder warum trennst du das?


----------



## Threshold (29. Dezember 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich denke das Problem an der Thematik ist das die Fragen falsch gestellt werden. Prinzipiel spricht nichts dagegen Migranten aufnehmen zu wollen allerdings muss man sich mal ein paar Fragen stellen die bis jetzt unausgesprochen bleiben, oder aber geflisentlich unter den Tisch gekehrt werden.
> 
> Da wären zum Beispiel:
> 1.) Wie kann es sein das ein Afrikaner der im Schnitt 6000 Dollar benötigt um nach Europa zu gelangen soviel Geld aufbringen kann um hierher zu kommen? 6000 Dollar entspricht in etwa 1 -2 Jahresgehältern. Das also für viele Menschen dort eine ganze Menge Geld mit dem man dort schon einiges anfangen könnte um seine Lebenssituation vor Ort zu verbessern.
> ...



Du hast da einen kleinen Denkfehler drin.
Gerade weil es eine Menge Geld kostet nach Europa zu fahren können sich das nur die leisten die eben zur Oberschicht des Heimatlandes gehören.
Die Elite flieht also aus dem eigenen Land und versucht ihr Glück in Europa. 
Dann sind die Leute eben gut ausgebildet die aus Afrika kommen. Eben gerade weil sie das Geld für die Reise aufbringen konnten. Das hast du nicht wenn du auf der Straße lebst. Das hast du wenn du dort gut ausgebildet wurdest und einen Job hattest von dem du das sparen konntest.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Dezember 2014)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> 70 Jahre Gehrinwäsche?
> Und was war vor den 70 Jahren? Etwa keine Gehirnwäsche?
> Oder warum trennst du das?



Ich nehme mal an er trennt das weil er damit zum Ausdruck bringen will das es jetzt 70 Jahre lang Gehirnwäsche aus der gleichen Richtung ist.
Natürlich haben die Faschisten vor über 70 Jahren auch nichts anderes als Gehirnwäsche veranstaltet.

Aber das war vor den Faschisten auch nicht anders. Im Prinzip gibt es Propaganda und einseitige Sichtweisen schon so lange wie es die Menschheit gibt.
Sich zwischen der ganzen Propaganda und den Lügen eine eigene halbwegs objektive und unabhängige Sichtweise zu bilden das unterscheidet den Menschen vom "Menschen".


----------



## cryon1c (29. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast da einen kleinen Denkfehler drin.
> Gerade weil es eine Menge Geld kostet nach Europa zu fahren können sich das nur die leisten die eben zur Oberschicht des Heimatlandes gehören.
> Die Elite flieht also aus dem eigenen Land und versucht ihr Glück in Europa.
> Dann sind die Leute eben gut ausgebildet die aus Afrika kommen. Eben gerade weil sie das Geld für die Reise aufbringen konnten. Das hast du nicht wenn du auf der Straße lebst. Das hast du wenn du dort gut ausgebildet wurdest und einen Job hattest von dem du das sparen konntest.



So stimmt das aber auch nicht. Die Leute, die dort nen ordentlichen Job haben, hauen da nicht ab - denn sie gehören da zur Oberschicht und verdienen sich dumm und dämlich. 
Es reisen die richtig armen Leute an, die mit der ganzen Familie das Geld für 1 Person zusammenkratzen, damit diese Person hier etwas Geld ansparen und dann der Familie zurückschicken kann.


----------



## aloha84 (29. Dezember 2014)

Grundsätzlich gibt es solche und solche.
Wir haben hier den syrischen Herzspezialisten, irakischen Psychologen und die bitterarme 6 köpfige Familie aus "Timbuktu".
Frag mal den Syrer ob er gerne hier ist....der zeigt dir nen Vogel. Der hat da unten ein 1A Leben geführt, und wegen ein paar Bekloppten musste er dort alle Zelte abbrechen.
Und obwohl Ärzte gebraucht werden, darf er hier nicht arbeiten.
Bei der 6 köpfigen Familie sieht es wieder anders aus, alles ist besser als in ihrer Heimat. Denen kann man daraus auch keinen Strick drehen, wir würden das in ihrer Situation vielleicht auch machen.


----------



## Anticrist (29. Dezember 2014)

> 1.) Wie kann es sein das ein Afrikaner der im Schnitt 6000 Dollar benötigt um nach Europa zu gelangen soviel Geld aufbringen kann um hierher zu kommen? 6000 Dollar entspricht in etwa 1 -2 Jahresgehältern. Das also für viele Menschen dort eine ganze Menge Geld mit dem man dort schon einiges anfangen könnte um seine Lebenssituation vor Ort zu verbessern.
> Nicht unbegründet liegt dort der Verdacht nahe das ein ehnlich mafiöses System wie hinter der Bettelmafia vom Balkan steckt, zumindest teilweise.



Die allerwenigsten bezahlen ihre Schlepper.. genau deswegen sind es eben meist die so arbeitsstarken jungen Männer die flüchten.. das gesamte Vermögen einer Familie oder einer ganzen Sippe wird als letzte Möglichkeit genutzt die kräftigsten fortzuschicken damit diese es besser haben und mit diesem "mehr" die Familie daheim unterstüzen können. Abgesehen davon wissen selbst die Menschen im hintersten Afrika das die wenigsten Frauen die tausende Kilometerweite Reise über Land bis zum Mittelmeer nur selten überstehen, nur um dann von den Schleppern vergewaltigt zu werden.
Der Großteil derer die flüchten, können Ihre Schlepper nicht bezahlen können sind eben genau die, die dann hier in unsere Flatrate Bordellen etc Landen weil sie zu Prostitution, Geldwäsch, Schmuggel etc gezwungen werden um ihre Schulden zu bezahlen.

Was glaubst du denn wer damals vor Lampedusa ersoffen ist? Das waren fast ausschließlich die Kinder der Syrer die ihr letztes Hab und Gut genommen haben um wenigstens Ihre Kinder in Sicherheit vor den Grauen des Krieges zu bringen weil es für sie selbst nicht gereicht hätte. nur damit die dann vor Lampedusa jämmerlich ersaufen.



> 2.) Welchen Nutzen hat der deutsche Staat von überwiegend schlecht bis garnicht ausgebildeten Menschen welche mit viel Aufwand erst einmal für eine produktive Tätigkeit geschult werden müssen?
> Dazu kommt noch diese Migranten gezielt von der Wirtschaft ausgenutzt werden, zu lasten der einheimischen Arbeitskräfte, da man so die Löhne drücken kann.



Genau das ist ein widerlegtes Vorurteil. Rumänen die in Deutschland bleiben zB haben zu 27% einen Hochschulabschluss (Deutschland 19%) - da versteht man plötzlich die Ängste der CSU 



> 3.) Welche Beweise gibt es für die Aussage von staatlichen Stellen das ein Flüchtling/Migrant im Schnitt 3000 Euro mehr in das System wieder einzhalt als seine Ausbildung und Integration hier kostet? Dieser Betrag ist vor einigen Wochen im Fernsehn gefallen, allerdings ohne nachvollziehbare Belege, oder Quellen, sondern wie immer mit angeblicher "Studie" als Begründung.



Ich kenne diese Studie nicht. Der Punkt ist aber, Migranten und Asylanten spielen eine Große Rolle im Bereich der Schwarzarbeit im Dumpinglohn Sektor (Hotels, Catering etc). Selbst konservative Rechnungen schätzen das Ländern wie Deutschland Frankreich oder GBR ca 21Mrd Euro jährlicher Wirtschaftsleistung fehlen würden, würde es die Leute nicht geben. Auch wenn ihr es nicht glauben wollt. In vielen Bereichen nimmt man Schwarzarbeit als notwendiges Übel hin.



> 4.) Die mmn. zu recht gestellte Frage, warum werden die USA nicht mehr in die Verpflichtung genommen was die Flüchtlinge aus dem nahen Osten angeht. Die USA sind maßgeblich Schuld daran das nicht wenige Menschen aus der Region da unten geflohen sind und Europa, da ja deutlich näher als die USA, darf die Zeche für die über jahrzehnte verfehlte US-Politik tragen indem wir unsere Sozialsysteme mit Flüchtlingen aus US-Kriegen belasten.



Die Zahl derer die wegen der USA fliehen dürfte im Promillebereich liegen. Zumal es ohne eine ordentliche Portion antiamerikanismus schwer werden dürfte überhaupt auszumachen wie viele Asylsuchende die USA direkt zu verantworten haben.
Die Bürgerkriege in Afghanistan oder dem Irak haben mehr Menschen das Leben gekostet als die Bomben und Truppen der USA und oder NATO



> 5.) Wie kann es sein das bei Leuten deren Antrag auf Asyl abgelehnt wird nicht einfach entsprechend durchgegriffen wird und diese Leute dann einfach irgendwelche Gebäude wie Schulen, oder den Fernsehturm in Berlin besetzen können, oder aber einen Staat damit erpressen können indem sie zum Hungerstreik aufrufen?



Also in Berlin wurden die Anträge genau dieser Menschen meiner Erinnerung nach nicht abgelehnt sondern nie geprüft. Die Asylanten in der Schule wollten eine Einzelfallprüfung erzwingen statt einer pauschalen "alle müssen ...."
Kann man kritisieren, muss man aber nicht.




> Mein Vater hat bis heute 31 Jahre gearbeitet und seine Steuern entrichtet und vor ca. 5 Jahren gesundheitlich Probleme bekommen wodurch es ihm nicht mehr möglich war geregelt zu arbeiten. Bedingt durch seine Arbeitsunfähigkeit und das er ein Haus auf dem Dorf hat wo er auch lebt und das unserer Familie schon seid etwa 250 Jahren gehört, ist er immer tiefer in die Armutsspirale geraten. Das Sozialamt übernimmt nicht die jährliche Grundsteuer für eigenen Grund und Boden da selbiges nicht mit "Miete" gleich zu setzen ist. Also hat er von dort nur 359€ zum leben bekommen. Die Erwersunfähigkeitsrente die er von der Rentenversicherung bekommen hat betrug 209 Euro, und das nach 31 Arbeitsjahren!
> 
> Am Ende hat er also 568€ zum leben und das nach 31 Jahren Arbeit und als vollständig erwerbsunfähige Person. Davon soll er auf einem Dorf mit ca. 80 Einwohnern und ohne vernünftige verkehrstechnische Anbindung (Bus in die Stadt 1x die Woche) leben können, ohne Einkaufsmöglichkeit, ohne Arzt, ect. ect. und auch noch den Besitz der Familie erhalten wo er eigentlich drin alt werden will.




Ob du es wahr haben willst, oder nicht, das ist ein Luxusproblem verglichen mit den Zuständen in Somalia, Angola oder Syrien. Dein Vater hat ein Dach, ein Bett, warmes Wasser, Strom, muss nicht hungern.
Das seine Rente so mickrig ausfällt ist natürlich bitter. Aber wenn er so wenig Rente bekommt, wird er einen schlecht bezahlten Job gehabt haben - woher also soll die Rente kommen?

Es gibt nur einen Garanten gegen Armut und er heisst nicht "weniger Migranten" sondern *Bildung. *Denn Bildungsgrad und Einkommen stehen in direktem Zusammenhang. Ein 5er Hauptschüler der mit seinem Zeugnis bestenfalls sowas wie Friseur o.ä. werden kann, wird auch nach 40 Jahren kaum eine Rente erreichen die zu Leben reicht. Wie auch wenn er nichts einzahlen kann.  Für solche Menschen ist der Sozialstaat da und sorgt mit "Stütze" eben ein Leben lang dafür das diese Menschen zumindest den Sozialsatz zum leben haben, genau wie bei deinem Vater. Das dein Vater nicht mal die 360€ Grundsteuer im Jahr hat, verstehe ich nicht, die hatte ich sogar damals als Hartz4 Empfänger über.  Ich weiß aber natürlich nicht, wie hoch die Belastungen durch Medikamente etc sind.

Mein Großvater hat 45 Jahre gearbeitet und sich krumm und buckelig gemacht. Er bekommt trotz Invalidenabschlags 1300€ Rente. Mene Großmutter genau das Selbe. Nur hier das typische "Problem" 3 Kinder und keine durchgehende Erwerbsbiografie ... sie bekommt nur 880€ Rente. Zusammen also ~2200€. Das ist nicht viel aber okay. Das Problem das du oben beschreibst ist also ein krasses Gegenbeispiel. Wie du siehst geht es auch anders.

Was soll Der Staat deiner Meinung nach machen? Noch mehr Sozialleistungen raushauen damit dieses ganze Hartz4 Schmarotzerpack noch weniger Anreiz hat den Arsch zu bewegen? Sozialleistungen sind immer ein Zweischneidiges Schwert


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Dezember 2014)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Ob du es wahr haben willst, oder nicht, das ist ein Luxusproblem verglichen mit den Zuständen in Somalia, Angola oder Syrien. Dein Vater hat ein Dach, ein Bett, warmes Wasser, Strom, muss nicht hungern.



Das doch jetzt ein Scherz oder? Willst du jetzt allen ernstes hier sagen, hey, nur weil ihr nicht verhungert und eure Politiker ihren Machterhalt durch Bürgerkrieg zementieren habt ihr kein Recht euch über die Zustände zu beschweren? Wärst du glücklicher wenn wir hier die gleichen Zustände wie in den von dir genannten Ländern hätten? Würdest du nur dann denn Leuten zugestehen sich über Probleme zu beschweren?
Denkst du nicht die Menschen hier in Deutschland in der Vergangenheit genug Lehrgeld gezahlt haben, gelitten und geschuftet haben, das es ihnen heute etwas besser geht als an vielen anderen Stellen der Welt?

Was denkst du woher Wohlstand kommt? Dadurch das man wegrennt sobald die Situation in einem Land schlecht ist und dahin geht wo es besser ist? Oder dadurch das man sich dafür einsetzt, hart arbeitet und leidet das spätere Generationen es evt. mal besser haben?
Vieleicht sollten wir das ja den Leuten hier in Deutschland empfehlen, denen, die hier am unteren Rand des Sozialsystems hängen, oder durchgefallen sind.
Hey Leute, tut uns Leid, ihr lebt zwar teilweise am Rand des geselschaftlichen Lebens, aber hey, geht doch einfach nach Syrien, Somalia, oder in ein anderes Land, wie die USA, und sagt denen das Sie sich um euch kümmern sollen! Die werden euch mit genau so viel Zuwendung und staatlicher Unterstützung versehen wie Deutschland es mit seinen Einwanderern und Flüchtlingen tut...



Anticrist schrieb:


> Es gibt nur einen Garanten gegen Armut und er heisst nicht "weniger Migranten" sondern *Bildung. *Denn Bildungsgrad und Einkommen stehen in direktem Zusammenhang. Ein 5er Hauptschüler der mit seinem Zeugnis bestenfalls sowas wie Friseur o.ä. werden kann, wird auch nach 40 Jahren kaum eine Rente erreichen die zu Leben reicht.



Da liegst du einem Irrglauben auf der schon seid Jahren propagiert wird. Bildung ist kein Garant mehr für irgendwas. Eine gute Bildung gibt dir nur noch eine Chance das es dir mal besser gehen könnte, !!!WENN!!!, du das Glück hast und mit deiner Bildung auch Arbeit findest und da ist die Kruxs an der Sache. Es gibt nicht genügend Arbeit das jeder Mensch ein halbwegs anständiges Leben führen kann.
Nicht umsonst hast du unter den Mrd. von Menschen auf der Welt etwa 1,5 Mrd. bis 2 Mrd. die von der Hand in den Mund leben und als Tagelöhner arbeiten und nicht umsonst verhungern jedes Jahr etwa 400 mio, Menschen weil sie sich das Essen nicht leisten können.
Die Automatisierung die im 20 Jahrhundert eingesetzt hat und immer weiter vorran getrieben wird hat dafür gesorgt das immer weniger Arbeitskräfte nötig sind. Wir brauchen heute keine 1000 Arbeiter mehr in einer Fabrik die etwas produzieren. Du hast heute noch 50 Arbeiter die die Produktion überwachen und die Qualität sicher stellen, ein großer Teil der Produktion wird von Maschinen und Robotern durchgeführt. Nur noch wenige Bereiche sind Arbeitskräfte Intensiv und diese Bereiche wurden und werden im Rahmen der Globalisierung in die Länder ausgelagert wo Arbeitskraft billig ist, oder aber auf Grund von staatlicher Subvention und Lohndumping in Zeitarbeit und Niedriglohn umgewandelt. 
Aber trotz dieses Umstands, welcher immer noch all zu gerne verdrängt wird, tut man nach wie vor so als gäbe es diese Entwicklung nicht, als wäre Arbeit im Überfluss vorhanden und mangelnde Bildung und Faulheit vieler arbeitslosen Menschen der Grund dafür das es ihnen so schlecht geht. Warum sollte man auch zur Kentniss nehmen das die letzten 114 Jahre eine Entwicklung eingeleitet haben in der der Mensch für die Versorgung des Menschen und die Schafung von Luxusgütern immer weniger von Bedeutung ist?
Warum sollte man anerkennen das das wir immer mehr dahin drivten das wenige Leute am Wohlstand beteiligt sind und viele wenig haben?

Bildung ist wichtig ja und wir tun wenig dafür unseren Schülern und Studenten eine zeitgemäße Bildung zu ermöglichen, trotz allem ist der Zugang und die Möglichkeit sich zu bilden so gut wie noch nie und wenn wir davon sprechen das es in einem anderen Land mehr Absolventen von Hochschulen gibt, so vergessen wir im gleichen Atemzug, das dort zwar vieleicht 27% einen Bechlor, oder Master  haben, aber das die berufliche, fachliche Qualifikation der gemeinen Ausbildung in einem Arbeitsberuf meist deutlich schlechter im Vergleich zu einer Ausbildung in einem Berufszweig zu Deutschland ist. 
Und trotz dieses Umstands, über recht gut qualifizierte Arbeitskräfte zu verfügen haben wir in Deutschland geschönte Statistiken was Arbeitslose betrifft und viele gut qualifizierte Leute die Arbeiten zu Niedriglöhnen durchführen, oder nach deutscher Definition an, oder unter der Armutsgrenze leben!
Also, wo !!!GARANTIERT!!! Bildung diesen Menschen ein gutes Leben? Wo sind besseres Lehrpersonal, bessere schulische Materialien und Förderung die es mehr Menschen ermöglichen an die Universität zu kommen und wo, selbst wenn es mehr Menschen an eine Uni schaffen würden sind die Plätze im völlig überfülten Lesesaal um zu studieren? Und wo ist die Garantie das jemand der seinen Abschluss an einer Universität gemacht hat nicht bei Mc Donalds, oder Burgerking endet, obwohl er studiert hat?




Anticrist schrieb:


> Das dein Vater nicht mal die 360€ Grundsteuer im Jahr hat, verstehe ich nicht, die hatte ich sogar damals als Hartz4 Empfänger über.



Du weißt aber schon das sich die Höhe der Grundsteuer nach der Größe des Grunds richtet? Einer der nur ein 150 bis 200qm Haus auf 500qm Land hat mag vieleicht mit 360 Euro im Jahr weg kommen, wenn du aber wie mein Vater ein alten vier Seitenhof/Bauernhof hast  wo schon alleine das Grundstück auf dem das Haus steht 5000qm hat bist du schnell bei weit über 1000 Euro im Jahr für die Grundsteuer, dazu kommen noch Dinge wie Abgaben für die Gewässerreinigung weil am Grundstück ein Fluss entlang geht der von der Gemeinde sauber gehalten wird und für diese Kosten kommen die Anlieger an den Flüssen auf.  



Anticrist schrieb:


> Was soll Der Staat deiner Meinung nach machen? Noch mehr Sozialleistungen raushauen damit dieses ganze Hartz4 Schmarotzerpack noch weniger Anreiz hat den Arsch zu bewegen? Sozialleistungen sind immer ein Zweischneidiges Schwert



Nein, sich endlich mal darum kümmern das die Leistungen dort ankommen wo Sie benötigt werden und auch in den Umfang gewährt werden wie die Menschen sie benötigen und das ohne das man teils Jahre lang für seinen Anspruch vor Gericht prozesieren muss!
Und unser Staat, wie auch der Rest der Welt, muss sich endlich eingestehen das unsere Konsumgesellschaft am Ende ist. Wir können nicht mehr so weiter machen wie bis her und sagen die Probleme die ich oben angesprochen habe gibt es nicht und es muss nur jeder schlau genug werden um auch was vom Kuchen ab zu bekommen! Wir werden in Zukunft eine weiter ansteigende Weltbevölkerung haben und auch unsere Rohstoffvorkommen werden sich nicht auf wundersame Weise vergrößern so das wir den momentanen "Wohlstand" halten, oder ausdehnen können.
Also haben wir nur 3 Möglichkeiten, entweder wir akzeptieren den Umstand das es ist wie es ist und es keinen Wohlstand für alle geben kann, machen mit unserer Wirtschaft so weiter wie im Moment und akzeptieren das es eben nur genug Wohlstand gibt das die ca. 500Mio. Menschen hier im Westen sehr gut leben können und beuten dafür den Rest der Welt aus und lassen die Menschen dort vor die Hunde gehen, oder aber, die zweite Möglichkeit, wir ändern unsere Wirtschaft zu einer abgeschwächten Form kommunistischer Planwirtschaft in der die Menschen nicht mehr nach belieben konsumieren können und in der Produkte länger als im Schnitt 1-5 Jahre in Benutzung bleiben was aber auch dazu führen würde das Geld in seiner momentanen Form deutlich entwertet werden würde, aber im Gegenzug dafür sorgen würde das einer breiteren Schicht Menschen ein höherer Wohlstand möglich ist.

Die dritte, aber unwahrscheinlichste Möglichkeit aus momentaner Sicht, wir schaffen es den Weltraum als Lebensraum und Ressourcenquelle zu erschließen und schaffen es so die natürliche Limitierung an Rohstoffen und Platzbedarf zu umgehen die unsere momentane Wirschafts- Sozialform behindert und zum kolabieren bringt.

In allen Fällen jedoch müssen wir uns endlich von einem angebrachten Standpunkt verabschieden, das die Probleme von Armut, sozialer Benachteiligung und Ungleichverteilung von Wohlstand ein Umstand ist der in erster Linie von den Menschen und ihrem Mangel an eventueller Bildung geschuldet ist.
Es ist ein Problem des Systems das muss erkannt werden, wenn wir so weiter machen wie bis her wird das nur zu einem Ergebniss führen, irgendwann wird das System so wie es ist kolabieren weil es völlig aus dem Ruder läuft und zu weiten Teilen nicht mehr funktioniert und dann wird es ein Chaos und eine Entladung der Unzufriedenheit geben die wir uns heute noch nicht ausmalen können.


----------



## Putinversteher (29. Dezember 2014)

Pegida ist an Ekelhaftigkeit kaum zu überbieten


----------



## Anticrist (29. Dezember 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also, wo !!!GARANTIERT!!! Bildung diesen Menschen ein gutes Leben? Wo sind besseres Lehrpersonal, bessere schulische Materialien und Förderung die es mehr Menschen ermöglichen an die Universität zu kommen und wo, selbst wenn es mehr Menschen an eine Uni schaffen würden sind die Plätze im völlig überfülten Lesesaal um zu studieren? Und wo ist die Garantie das jemand der seinen Abschluss an einer Universität gemacht hat nicht bei Mc Donalds, oder Burgerking endet, obwohl er studiert hat?



Der Punkt ist ganz einfach, unter Akademikern beträgt die Arbeitslosenquote diesen Monat genau 1,87% somit ist meine Aussage unwiderlegt richtig. Höhere Bildung = weniger Armutsrisiko.

Laut IHK sind im Ausbildungsjahr 2014 86532 Lehrstellen unbesetzt geblieben ... es gibt Arbeitsplätze .. es scheitert an der Bequemlichkeit der zukünftigen Azubis, dem Run auf die Unis und dem Bildungsgrad der Bewerber.
Eine persönliche Note:
Eine der Firmen für die ich arbeite sucht derart dringend nach Mirarbeitern das sie mir 300€ Provision zahlen wenn ich neue Mitarbeiter bringe.
Ich habe von April 2013 bis April 2014 465 Menschen als Bewerber gemeldet. Davon waren 443 Hartz4 Empfänger .. zum Bewerbungsgespräch erschienen sind davon 4, angefangen haben genau 0. 

Ich arbeite im Außendienst für einen Kabelnetzbetreiber... ich habe den ganzen Tag vor allem mit dem unteren Ende der Gesellschaft zu tun. Und vor 3 Jahren gehörte ich selbst noch dazu.. aber nicht wegen mangelnder Bildung oder whatever.. nein ich saß mir zu Hause den Arsch breit und hab gezockt.. wozu bewegen.. Geld kommt doch und alles läuft. Der innere Ruck kam von mir selbst.. ich hab mir einen Job gesucht, in genau 2 Tagen(!) gefunden und verdiene jetzt variabel zw 6 und 17.000€ monatlich. Ohne Hochschulabschluss. 
Wenn man so will habe ich den Sprung aus der Unterschicht direkt in die Oberschicht geschafft und die Mittelschicht direkt übersprungen. Wenn ich das kann, können andere das auch.
Diese Leute sind an Ihrer Situation zu 98% selbst Schuld und der Grund ist fast immer der Selbe.. mangelnde Bildung .. Hauptschule gar nicht oder nur mit 4-6 bestanden. Mit 23 Jahren 3 Kinder von 5 verschiedenen Vätern, mit 19 nen dutzend SCHUFA Einträge etc. pp . die persönlichen "Leidensgeschichten" sind Endlos.  Und in Berlin Hellersdorf und Berlin Marzahn sind es genau diese Plattbau Peggys und Jaquelines die mit Pegida sympathisieren oder vor den Baustellen für die Flüchtlingsunterkünfte stehen.

Aus solchen Leuten wird nie was werden.. aber genau dafür haben wir den Sozialstaat.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Dezember 2014)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist ganz einfach, unter Akademikern beträgt die Arbeitslosenquote diesen Monat genau 1,87% somit ist meine Aussage unwiderlegt richtig. Höhere Bildung = weniger Armutsrisiko.



Und wer sagt uns nun das diese 98,13% der Hochschulabsolventen auch alle in Arbeit sind wo sie ein gutes Gehalt verdienen?
Wer sagt dir nicht das 30% von denen in schlecht bezahlter Zeitarbeit, oder Niedriglohn stecken und somit am Ende kaum mehr raus haben als ein Arbeitsloser und somit später auch in die Altersarmut abrutschen?
Das doch eine Rechnung für Milchmädchen zu sagen nur weil es nur 1,87% der Hochschulabsolventen gibt die keine Arbeit haben ist das automatisch damit gleich zu setzen das alle anderen auch ausreichend Geld verdienen.



Anticrist schrieb:


> Laut IHK sind im Ausbildungsjahr 2014 86532 Lehrstellen unbesetzt geblieben ... es gibt Arbeitsplätze .. es scheitert an der Bequemlichkeit der zukünftigen Azubis, dem Run auf die Unis und dem Bildungsgrad der Bewerber.



Und wieder eine Annahme die so verkehrt ist. Nur weil 86532 AUSBILDUNGSTELLEN offen sind heißt das noch lange nicht das selbige mit 86532 offenen Arbeitsplätzen gleich zu setzen wären. Es gibt genügend Firmen die zwar ausbilden aber nach der Ausbildung ihre Azubis nicht übernehmen.
Und nur mal so aus peröshnlicher Erfahrung, wir bilden auch aus, doch nehmen wir keine Azubis auf die nicht mindestens über Abitur verfügen. Ich persöhnlich finde das lächerlich, sind doch immer wieder Bewerbungen von Leuten mit mittlerer Reife bei die ich als qualifizierter für die Ausbildung einschätze als viele Bewerbungen von Abiturienten. Trotzdem, ich habe die strikte Anweisung bekommen alle Bewerbungen ohne Abitur von vorne rein aus zu sortieren. Es gab da schon das eine oder andere Jahr da haben auch wir für die eine oder andere offene Ausbildungsstelle, genau aus dem Grund, keine Lehrlinge gehabt und sind genau in diese Statistik die du hier anführst gefallen. Angeblich keine Lehrlinge mit ausreichender Qualifikation.

Und ehrlich, ich verstehe es bis heute nicht wozu ich für den Beruf eines Bürokaufmanns oder einer Bürokauffrau jemanden benötige der Abitur hat, oder bei denn IT-Systemelektronikern...
Von daher sage ich Dir, von diesen 86532 offenen Ausbildungsstellen sind mindestens 50% hausgemachte Probleme weil die Unternehmen die Anforderungen so hoch setzen das sie die Stellen garnicht erst besetzt bekommen, obwohl genügend "ausreichend" qualifizierte Bewerber für die Stellen da wären.


----------



## Anticrist (29. Dezember 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und wer sagt uns nun das diese 98,13% der Hochschulabsolventen auch alle in Arbeit sind wo sie ein gutes Gehalt verdienen?
> Wer sagt dir nicht das 30% von denen in schlecht bezahlter Zeitarbeit, oder Niedriglohn stecken und somit am Ende kaum mehr raus haben als ein Arbeitsloser und somit später auch in die Altersarmut abrutschen?
> Das doch eine Rechnung für Milchmädchen zu sagen nur weil es nur 1,87% der Hochschulabsolventen gibt die keine Arbeit haben ist das automatisch damit gleich zu setzen das alle anderen auch ausreichend Geld verdienen.



Das unterstellst du jetzt...
klar ist die BRD vor allem durch Leiharbeit, Niedriglohnsektor etc an der Krise vorbeigeschrammt. 
Aber auch hier sind doch kaum Akademiker betroffen..mal von den Kunsthistorikern und anderen abgesehen.Klar gibt es selbst Jura Absolventen die nicht mal auf Hartz4 Niveau kommen.. die Home Office Advokaten die sich meist um die Juristischen Probleme der Hartzis mit dem Job Center kümmern zB - auf jeden davon kommt aber eben auch einer der mit unter 30 schon Bentley fährt .. zumindest bekommt man den Eindruck wenn man sich manche Viertel in Berlin anguckt 

Ich für meinen Teil habe in meinen Plattenbausiedlungen noch nie jemanden getroffen der eine akademische Reife hat und trotzdem nichts findet oder für einen Hungerlohn arbeiten gehen muss.. einfache Erfahrung aus der Praxis.

Sicher sind viele Lehrstellen auch bewusst leer geblieben, ändert nichts an der Tatsache das Bäcker, Glaser und alles was sonst als schweine schwere und harte Arbeit gilt, seit Jahren keine Azubis findet.. und DIE nehmen nicht nur Azubis


----------



## Iconoclast (29. Dezember 2014)

torkol schrieb:


> Tut mir echt leid das Leute, die wie Nazis denken als Nazis bezeichnet werden.Eine Schande ist sowas....



Ja, wer kennt es nicht? Das schweizerische oder australische Nazivolk?
Du hast echt 0 Plan von nix. Wie ein Nazi denken, haha. Definitiv der Knaller hier im Thread.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Dezember 2014)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Das unterstellst du jetzt...
> klar ist die BRD vor allem durch Leiharbeit, Niedriglohnsektor etc an der Krise vorbeigeschrammt.
> Aber auch hier sind doch kaum Akademiker betroffen..mal von den Kunsthistorikern und anderen abgesehen.Klar gibt es selbst Jura Absolventen die nicht mal auf Hartz4 Niveau kommen.. die Home Office Advokaten die sich meist um die Juristischen Probleme der Hartzis mit dem Job Center kümmern zB - auf jeden davon kommt aber eben auch einer der mit unter 30 schon Bentley fährt .. zumindest bekommt man den Eindruck wenn man sich manche Viertel in Berlin anguckt



Ja und was ist das was du machst? Geht man nach dem was du schreibst ist das von dir auch nur eine Unterstellung die auf deiner subjektiven Beobachtung fußt.



Anticrist schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil habe in meinen Plattenbausiedlungen noch nie jemanden getroffen der eine akademische Reife hat und trotzdem nichts findet oder für einen Hungerlohn arbeiten gehen muss.. einfache Erfahrung aus der Praxis.



Ja und hast du schon mal in einer Villengegend jemanden getroffen der keinen akademischen Titel besaß? Das sich ehnliche soziale Schichten zusammen rotten ist normal, somal das nicht zuletzt auch etwas damit zu tun hat das sich diese Leute meist da ansiedeln wo die Mieten niedrig sind und niemand sonst leben will da zum Beispiel zu weit ab vom Schuss ect.. Türkische Arbeiter haben sich auch gerne Jahrzehnte lang in den gleichen Gegenden angesidelt wo Leute gelebt haben die bereits türkisch sprechen. Ist das nun ein Beweis dafür das selbiges die Mehrheit betrifft, oder gar alle?



Anticrist schrieb:


> Sicher sind viele Lehrstellen auch bewusst leer geblieben, ändert nichts an der Tatsache das Bäcker, Glaser und alles was sonst als schweine schwere und harte Arbeit gilt, seit Jahren keine Azubis findet.. und DIE nehmen nicht nur Azubis



Klar finden die keine Lehrlinge mehr, das betrifft vor allem kleine Land- & Stadtbäckerein. Welcher Lehrling will auch schon einen Knochenjob wie Bäcker lernen und dann am Ende der Ausbildung ohne Arbeit dastehen, oder aber wenig verdienen weil die kleinen Bäckerein nicht mit den großen Konkurenten wie Kamps, Exner, Dahlback, ect. konkurieren können die denn Markt dominieren. Die großen brauchen garnicht soviele Arbeitskräfte. Denn dort wird 70% der Produktion inzwischen auch maschinell erledigt und die Teiglinge für Brötchen werden meist gekühlt, täglich, aus polnischen Fabriken angeliefert, so das man sich nur noch auf ggf. Brot und Kuchen beschränkt was hier vor Ort produziert wird.
Alleine in der Umgebung wo mein Vater wohnt haben in den letzten 8 Jahren 10 Bäckerein zu gemacht weil das Geschäft einfach unrentabel geworden ist.
Bei den Glasern kenne ich die Umstände nicht so genau...

Aber auf jedenfall haben die Umstände das man nur schwer Lehrlinge in bestimmten Berufen findet wohl viel mehr wirtschaftliche Hintergründe als es prinzipiell das Problem wäre das niemand einen solchen Beruf erlernen möchte sofern es dort auch aussichtsreiche Perspektiven gäbe.


----------



## rammstein_72 (30. Dezember 2014)

Mit den Bäckereien kann ich bestätigen. Mein Bruder hat in seiner Ausbildung 300€ Netto bekommen und sollte später für 700€ anfangen. In Österreich bekommt man das 3-fache (auch wenn die Unterhaltungskosten höher sind). Ansonsten sind die Großbäckereien automatisiert.

Stimme  Nightslaver, Iconoclast, Amon usw. was das Thema Pegida, Asylrecht und Islamkritik etc. betrifft zu. Jeder der wirklich Hilfe braucht und nicht anders kann, sich hier ordentlich aufführt ist mMn. willkommen. Bin auch dafür das ihnen Chancen ermöglicht werden hier Fuss zu fassen. Das heist jedoch nicht, dass ich Sozialschmarotzer dulde die auf Kosten der Menschen des Landes und derer die wirklich Hilfe brauchen und diese in Verruf bringen bleiben. Auch ist nicht jeder Hartz 4 empfänger gleich ein Nassauer, jeder kann in so eine Situation geraten. Ich habe auch nichts gegen den Moslem der sich ordentlich integriert hat zumal Religionen nichts mit ethnischer Herkunft zu tun hat. Radikale Moslems gibts auch in deutschen Reihen (Pierre Vogel nur mal als Beispiel). Solange die Frauen ordentlich behandelt werden und Religion privatsache bleibt (und dazu zählt nicht riesige Paläste und Minaretten als Machtdemonstrationen zu bauen) ists mir recht.

Auch die Politik hat einiges beizutragen was wie die schon angesprochene unterschätzte Anzahl der Flüchtlinge und die Verteilung der Gelder betrifft. Zumal ich der Meinung bin, dass die Reichen auch mal einen Beitrag dazu leisten sollten was schon lange auch außerhalb der Asylpolitik überfällig ist. Die Wahrheit von allen Meinungen auch hier im Forum liegt irgendwo in der Mitte wie immer. Und einen wegen seiner Meinung als "Nazi" zu bezeichnen ist mehr als Frech. Die sollten sich mal mit dem Thema Nationalsozialismus und Faschismus (der auch in die Linke Ecke gehen kann ) und dessen gräueltaten beschäftigen. Das ist mMn harter Tobak jemanden so zu betiteln der nicht menschenverachtende Meinungen und Texte sagt.

Irgendwo hat auch die Pegida ihre Daseinsberechtigung beim Thema Soziale Ungerechtigkeit, Islamisierung etc und weckt die Politik auch mal wieder etwas auf. Die Welt ist nicht Schwarz und Weiß. Natürlich gibt es in jeder Bewegung Leute, die in ein Extrem gehen, sich Prügeln oder anderen Mist machen aber deshalb auf andere schliesen? Ich finde das oberflächlich.

Das ist meine (kurze) Meinung dazu.


----------



## Putinversteher (30. Dezember 2014)

Ein paar Fragen in den Raum - 

Wenn wir alle gemeinsam wesentlich produktiver sind als in den 70ern als Beispiel, wo geht unsere Produktivität hin ?
Wenn wir 3. größter Waffenexporteuer der Welt sind, wo gehen unsere Waffen hin ?
Kann es sein das unsere Waffeneinsätze mit den "Flüchtlingsgebieten" größtenteils übereinstimmen ?
Woran könnte das Liegen ?
Worin besteht der Sinn von Zins & Zinseszins ? 




Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Dezember 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Ein paar Fragen in den Raum -
> 
> Wenn wir alle gemeinsam wesentlich produktiver sind als in den 70ern als Beispiel, wo geht unsere Produktivität hin ?



Produktivität ist nicht gleich linear Produktion. Zwar ist die Produktion seid den 70ern gestiegen, aber das betrifft nicht zwingend seid den 70ern bestehende Produktionszweige. In eine Produktivitätssteigerung fließen auch neue Produkte ein die produziert werden, zum Beispiel Computer, Smartphones/Handys, Software, ect. 



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Wenn wir 3. größter Waffenexporteuer der Welt sind, wo gehen unsere Waffen hin ?
> Kann es sein das unsere Waffeneinsätze mit den "Flüchtlingsgebieten" größtenteils übereinstimmen ?
> Woran könnte das Liegen ?



Nein, zwar verkauft Deutschland auch Waffen in den arabischen Raum, aber die momentanen Krisenregionen sind ehr nicht Abnehmer für deutsche Waffen gewesen. Die meisten Verkäufe für deutsche Waffenexporte gehen Richtung USA, Frankreich, England, Griechenland, Italien, China, Saudi Arabien, Süd Korea, Türkei, Niederlande, Belgien, Östereich, Schweiz, ect.
Die meisten Flüchtlinge die nach Deutschland kommen kommen aber ehr aus Regionen wie Zentral/ Nord Afrika, Syrien, Iraq, Afgahnistan, Libanon, Pakistan, ect. Diese Regionen sind traditionell ehr Abnehmer für Amerikanische und Russische Waffen gewesen. Da mag auch der Preis eine Rolle spielen, aber vor allem auch die jahrzehnte langen Geschäftsbeziehungen dieser Länder zu beiden "Supermächten" im kalten Krieg.

Deutsche Waffen spielen in den jüngsten Kriesen also ehr eine untergeordnete Rolle und man kann deutsche Waffenexporte kaum mit der Gewalt in diesen Regionen, und den Flüchtlingen, in Verbindung bringen.




Putinversteher schrieb:


> Worin besteht der Sinn von Zins & Zinseszins ?



Was willst du mit Zinseszinsen? Selbige sind schon seid geraumer Zeit nur noch unter bestimmten Bedingungen zulässig, zumindest in Deutschland. Zum Beispiel bei Darlehenszinsen auf Hypotheken von Pfandbriefbanken, spielen also in der Deutschen Wirtschaft ehr eine untergeordnete Rolle.
Und wofür Zinsen da sind sollte dir ja wohl klar sein. Wenn du etwas an jemanden verleihst möchtest du in der Regel auch einen Profit aus dem Geschäft erzielen. Zinsen sind da halt eine Möglichkeit zum Beispiel über eine bestimmte Laufzeit einen bestimmten Prozentsatz X als Gewinn aus einem Kredit zu erhalten.
Man kann Zinsen natürlich auch bei Verzug anwenden, Verzugszinsen.

Auf jedenfall stecken hinter Zins und Zinseszins keine bösen kapitalistischen Iluminaten, oder Mechanismen um die Leute "prinzipiel" arm zu machen.



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Fragen über Fragen...



Keine Ahnung worauf du hinaus willst. Die von dir gestellten Fragen sind alles andere als mysteriöse Rätsel...


----------



## aloha84 (30. Dezember 2014)

Ein schöner Artikel wie ich finde --> Pegida & Putin: Die Deutschen sind einfach gerne wütend - DIE WELT
"...so schlecht ist der Laden auch wieder nicht..."


----------



## Threshold (30. Dezember 2014)

cryon1c schrieb:


> So stimmt das aber auch nicht. Die Leute, die dort nen ordentlichen Job haben, hauen da nicht ab - denn sie gehören da zur Oberschicht und verdienen sich dumm und dämlich.
> Es reisen die richtig armen Leute an, die mit der ganzen Familie das Geld für 1 Person zusammenkratzen, damit diese Person hier etwas Geld ansparen und dann der Familie zurückschicken kann.



die Leute die sich nicht mit dem Regime gleich stellen weil sie eben eine gute Bildung haben sind die, die abhauen.
Die richtig armen Leute haben gar nicht die Möglichkeit bis zum Mittelmeer zu kommen und dann die Passage nach Europa zu bezahlen.


----------



## cryon1c (30. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> die Leute die sich nicht mit dem Regime gleich stellen weil sie eben eine gute Bildung haben sind die, die abhauen.
> Die richtig armen Leute haben gar nicht die Möglichkeit bis zum Mittelmeer zu kommen und dann die Passage nach Europa zu bezahlen.



Die richtig armen Leute haben ja auch nix zu essen. Aber die Leute die herkommen, sind nicht wohlhabend. Sie haben es nur geschafft einige tausend € zusammenzukratzen um hierherzukommen.
Die Oberschicht, die da wirklich Geld hat (sogar verglichen mit Europa & USA), bewegt sich keinen mm, denen gehts gut.

Es ist aber auch egal, denn Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge nimmt hier keiner auf. Asyl kriegen nur die, die aus einem Kriegsgebiet kommen oder sonstwie verfolgt wurden und das auch nachweisen können. Der Rest fliegt dahin wo er herkommt.


----------



## rammstein_72 (30. Dezember 2014)

Hab hier zum Thema Islamisierung ein paar Zahlen, Daten, Fakten:

Muslimische Bevölkerungsentwicklung 1990 ? 2030 | Citizen Times
The Future of the Global Muslim Population | Pew Research Center's Religion & Public Life Project

wie diese Studie aufgebaut wurde, kann jeder selber lesen. Sowas wird man in den Mainstreammedien auch nicht so schnell sehen. Zwar ist es schwierig vorherzusagen was passieren wird, aber die Studie geht davon aus, wenn unser Weg weiter so verläuft.

Auch eine Interessante These:

https://publikationen.uni-tuebingen.de/xmlui/handle/10900/46269

Persöhnliche Meinung:

7,1% klingt zwar erstmal recht wenig, aber die Ängste einer Islamisierung und dessen Folgen sind nicht unbegründet. Die meisten halten sich in den Großstädten wie Berlin auf, wo schon heute ganze Viertel zum großen Teil von Muslimen bevölkert werden. Und spätestens seit der Sauerländer Muslimbruderschaft muss man sich gestehen, dass die Radikalisierung des Islams auch hier in Deutschland Fuß gefasst hat.

Hier die Meinung eines Lehrers in solch einer Problemschule:
Grassierender Israelhass an deutschen Schulen? | Citizen Times

und das sind keine Einzelfälle.

Wer jetzt noch blind "Nazi" schreit wenn man etwas kritisiert dem sei gesagt: Zu einem Bunten Deutschland (dessen Freund ich auch bin) gehören ALLE Kulturen und der gegenseitige Respekt. Auch die der Asiatischen, Italienischen,griechischen etc. Und von diesen Gruppen höre ich nicht so viele Forderungen wie bei den Muslimen. Wie bereits gesagt, betone ich das nicht jeder so ist. Und ich finde um Probleme zu lösen, müssen diese erstmal angesprochen werden.


----------



## Threshold (30. Dezember 2014)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die richtig armen Leute haben ja auch nix zu essen. Aber die Leute die herkommen, sind nicht wohlhabend. Sie haben es nur geschafft einige tausend € zusammenzukratzen um hierherzukommen.
> Die Oberschicht, die da wirklich Geld hat (sogar verglichen mit Europa & USA), bewegt sich keinen mm, denen gehts gut.



Ich rede doch von denen die nicht zum Regime selbst gehören.
Dass die Leute die davon profitieren nicht gehen sollte klar sein.
Ich meine die Leute die so gebildet sind dass sie das Regime in dem sie leben auf ihre Art kritisieren oder sich soweit bewusst sind dass sie nur ausgenutzt werden und es sowieso keine Zukunft gibt.
Die nehmen alles Geld was sie haben und stopfen es Halsabschneidern in den Hals um nach Europa zu kommen denn sie wissen ja dass es hier besser läuft.
Die ganz armen Leute haben nicht die Möglichkeit das Land zu verlassen. Aber die, die die Mittel haben und dem Regime nicht zu nahe stehen versuchen ihr Glück.
Kann man ihnen ja auch nicht verwehren. Würde ich auch machen.

Und es geht nicht um Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge. Es gibt genug Leute die verfolgt werden. Denke nur mal an Nigeria und die Boko Haram. Woi der Staat nicht in der Lage ist seine Bevölkerung zu schützen.
Da würde ich auch nicht bleiben wollen.



rammstein_72 schrieb:


> Hab hier zum Thema Islamisierung ein paar Zahlen, Daten, Fakten:
> 
> Muslimische Bevölkerungsentwicklung 1990 ? 2030 | Citizen Times
> The Future of the Global Muslim Population | Pew Research Center's Religion & Public Life Project



Was sind das denn für Zahlen?
Erhoben von den christlichen Rechten in den USA?


----------



## Amon (30. Dezember 2014)

Jaja, die einseitige Berichterstattung der Medien. Vorhin auf WDR2 haben sie den Beweis geliefert für ihre Einseitigkeit!

In Köln ist wohl für heute oder morgen eine PEGIDA Demo geplant. Ein Bündnis hat unter dem Motto "Licht aus für Rassisten" dazu aufgefordert die Außenbeleuchtung an Gebäuden abzuschalten. Nun hat der Chef vom Dom gesagt dass die das Licht aus machen. Und dann kam der Hammersatz der Moderatorin! "Wir sagen danke."

Also wer jetzt noch meint die deutschen Medien gehen objektiv mit der Sache um ist völlig naiv.


----------



## rammstein_72 (30. Dezember 2014)

@ Threshold Gebe zu habe nur spontan mal gesucht. Sollte dem so sein, sollte man wie immer mit den Zahlen vorsichtig sein (ist wie überall so) Fakt ist aber, dass an der Entwicklung schon etwas drann sein kann. 7,1% könnten hinkommen. Auch die entsprechenden Migrationszahlen die hier getätigt werden besagen 4-5% (c.a. 4Mil.) im IST-Zustand. Und die Probleme die wir haben, sind nicht von der Hand zu weisen oder schön zu reden.

Wegen den Zahlen mal ne andere Quelle: â€¢ Anzahl der Muslime in Deutschland nach Glaubensrichtung 2014 | Statistik

Was die Asylfrage nochmal betrifft:

Wir müssen als Staaten dafür sorgen, dass in den Ländern denen es schlechter geht wieder lebenswerte Bedingungen herrschen. Bildung, Demokratie und Frieden sind die Grundlagen für ein stabiles Lebensumfeld und beugen Radikalismus vor. Es nützt nichts, wenn Brunnen gebohrt, Schulen errichtet und Felder angelegt werden die spätestens im nächten Krieg wieder zerstört werden. Und wie schon angesprochen sollten die USA mit einbezogen werden. Viele Kriege gehen auch auf ihre Kappe. 

Es werden die Symptome für Hunger und Obdachlosigkeit bekämpft aber nicht die Ursachen.

Damit alle Menschen so leben können wie wir und der Planet so wie wir ihn kennen noch ne Weile existieren soll, müssten wir theoretisch von 7 Milliarden auf 1. Milliarde runter gehen (was wohl nie klappen wird).

Gibt ne schöne SouthPark-Folge die genau das Problem ins Visier bringt. Lustig aber ne sehr schöne Satire:
Immigranten aus der Zukunft (Season 8, Episode 6) - Full Episode Player - South Park Studios Deutschland


----------



## aloha84 (30. Dezember 2014)

Heißt objektiv, die Medien dürfen keine eigene Meinung haben?
Solange sie wahrheitsgemäß über entsprechende Proteste berichten, kann die Moderatorin auch "Im Himmel ist Jahrmarkt!" rufen.


----------



## Amon (30. Dezember 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Heißt objektiv, die Medien dürfen keine eigene Meinung haben?
> Solange sie wahrheitsgemäß über entsprechende Proteste berichten, kann die Moderatorin auch "Im Himmel ist Jahrmarkt!" rufen.


Nein, die Medien an sich dürfen keine eigene Meinung haben. Ein Journalist hat neutral zu berichten! Natürlich darf er eine eigene Meinung haben, ganz klar, die hat er aber aus seiner Berichterstattung heraus zu halten. Das "Wir" in dem Satz der Moderatorin war ein ganz klares journalistisches no go!


----------



## rammstein_72 (30. Dezember 2014)

Das ist auch einer der Unterschiede zwischen investigativen Journalismus und Boulevardpresse. Während ersteres sich intensiv und neutral mit einer Materie befässt, sodass der Mensch davor sich seine eigene Meinung bilden kann, wird bei zweiteren die Gefühle der Leute hochgepuscht und Meinungsmache betrieben. Im übrigen ist auch "Die Welt" ein Teil der Axel Springer Presse.

Ein alter Klassiker für Boulevard war der Gamescom-Bericht von RTL im Jahr 2011 von Explosiv. Bloß weil ein paar Gamer wirklich so aussehen (zumal es in den Hallen wirklich Heiß und Stressig ist), sind wir gleich alle verwahrloste Wesen die nur vorm PC hocken? Das ist eben wieder die Verallgemeinerung.


----------



## Exception (30. Dezember 2014)

Läuft in den anderen Medien nicht anders,  ich höre auf dem Weg zur Arbeit immer Deutschlandfunk. Die Moderation ist zwar bemüht, sich nichts anmerken  zu lassen,  aber wenn man richtig hinhört, bekommt man deutlich die Abneigung gegen Pegida mit. Merkt man nicht zuletzt  auch an der Auswahl  der Interviewpartner.


----------



## Amon (30. Dezember 2014)

Die PEGIDA Leute können sie ja nicht interviewen, die verweigern ja genau aus diesen Gründen jegliche Interviews.


----------



## azzih (30. Dezember 2014)

Journalismus und neutral du bist lustig. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das es sowas wie Neutralität gar nicht gibt, sind nahezu alle Artikel mehr oder weniger auch ein Statement. Alleine schon wo du dein Schwerpunkt setzt, wie deine individuelle Sozialisierung war, all das beeinflusst deine Arbeit. Deswegen ist es ja auch so wichtig verschiedene Standpunkte zu betrachten, weil es eine objektive Wahrheit selten gibt.

Und Pegida Leute zu interviewen gestaltet sich bestimmt schwierig. Ein Teil davon sind Nazis die traditionell schon nicht mit der normalen Presse reden, ein großer Teil wird nicht mehr als plumpe Stammtischparolen rausposaunen und der kleine Teil die wirklich valide Argumente haben und diese auch artikulieren können, find die erstmal


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Dezember 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Was ist daran verkehrt, wenn man der Meinung ist, das es den Buergern und Bewohnern im eigenen Land halbwegs gut geht, bevor man die große Geldboerse fuer alles Andere oeffnet? Ist man deswegen gleich ein Nazi?



Wenn mans genau nimmt: Ja. Im ureigenen Sinne des Wortes. Wenn man verlangt, dass der Staat sich direkt um das Wohlergehen von Leuten kümmert, dann ist das sozialistisch und wenn man fordert, dass er dies auf einen ganz bestimmten Kreis beschränkt, den man (nach welchen Kriterien auch immer - oft scheinen es sehr willkürliche zu sein) "deutsch" nennt, dann ist das national-sozialistisch. 



> Ich wuerde die PEGIDA-Bewegung nicht unbedingt gleich und im Vorfeld als unsinniger rechter Haufen mit gefaehrlichem Gedankengut abstempeln.



Also "Haufen" und "unsinnig" ist schon einmal kein schlechter Ansatz. Denn bislang hat es Pegida meines Wissens nach nicht geschafft, irgend eine Art von Struktur zu zeigen oder irgend ein Ziel zu vertreten. Pegida-Demonstrationen sind die einzigen öffentlichen Kundgebungen, bei denen keinerlei Forderungen an niemanden Kund gegeben werden 
Und Rechte bis hin zu Rechtsextremen mit definitiv gefährlichem Gedankengut scheinen gerne an den Demonstrationen teil zu nehmen (diverse Verschwörgunstheoretiker mit ebenfalls bedenklichen Ideen auch) - und das ohne sichtbare Abgrenzungsbemühungen anderer Teilnehmer, stellenweise sogar mit Redebeiträgen.



> Das muss man durchaus kritisch im Auge behalten. Aber gleich eine ganze Bewegung deswegen im Vorfeld verurteilen, ohne sich mit wirklich Allem auseinanderzusetzten?



Nicht unbedingt gerechtfertigt, aber Pegida macht es den Pegida-Gegnern wirklich verdammt einfach. Keine Forderungen. Keine Interviews. Keine Pläne - das öffentliche Bild, dass Pegida verbreitet, besteht nur aus dem Namen (und die sind bekanntermaßen und hier im besonderen "Schall und Rauch"  ) und denjenigen, die auf den Demos am stärksten auffallen:
Fremdenfeindliche.

Wenn Pegida irgend etwas anderes verbreiten möchte, dann sollten sie langsam mal damit anfangen. Ansonsten kann man wohl nur davon ausgehen, dass der sich breite machen Eindruck von der Bewegung dem gewünschten Selbstbild der Bewegung entspricht.



> Btw, kann mir mal bitte einer schluessig erklaeren, was jetzt im Detail "rechts" bedeutet?



Kann man, jenseits der etablierten politischen Parteien, sicherlich nicht, weil "rechts" und "links" verdammt grobe Sammelbegriffe für ein gigantisches Spektrum von Meinungsmöglichkeiten sind. Einziger Grundtenor, der mir bekannt wäre: "Rechte" plädieren für Abgrenzung (wir gegen die), Linke für Gemeinsamkeit (alle gemeinsam). Das wars dann aber auch schon (wobei es wesentlich mehr Wege gibt, ein "gegen" durch Gewalt gegen Mitmenschen auszudrücken und vor allem Wege, die Ziele unveränderlich zu definieren. Siehe Rassismus, Nationalsozialismus, etc. ).




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Und durch offene EU-Grenzen gehen einige (mit unter potenzielle) gut bezahlte Arbeitsplätze verloren - nehmen wir an, ein deutscher Arbeiter kostet 2000€ und in Polen kostet ein Arbeiter 500€. Der polnische Arbeiter darf hier in Deutschland ganz legal arbeiten und bietet seine Arbeitskraft für 1000€ an (Hey, ich verdiene doppelt so viel wie bei mir in der Heimat) - ich weiß jetzt gerade nicht inwiefern ausländische Arbeiter hier versichert sein müssen, ich gehe mal davon aus dass sie es nicht müssen.



Wie wäre es, wenn du dich erst informierst, bevor du dich blamierst? (gilt nicht nur für diesen einzelnen Punkt, die Frage nach dem Informationsstand drängt sich auch an anderen Stellen auf)
Zur Info: Steuern zahlt man vollkommen unabhängig von der Nationalität des Arbeitenden. Ob du hier einen Deutschen, einen Australier oder einen Bayern beschäftigst, macht keinerlei Unterschied. Mittlerweile gibt es sogar diverse Regelungen für grenzüberschreitend tätige Unternehmen. Eine polnische Baufirma, die ihre Arbeiter natürlich am Firmensitz in Polen angestellt hat, muss sich bei einem Bauauftrag in Deutschland trotzdem an deutsche Regeln halten.
Daran, dass ihre Arbeitnehmer sich ggf. mit einem geringeren Lohn zufrieden geben, ändert das natürlich nichts - aber das ist ein unvermeidbarer Preis einer globalisierten Marktwirtschaft. Und Exportweltweister Deutschland muss sich nun wirklich nicht auf der Verliererseite sehen, nur weil Ausnahmsweise mal nicht nur Geld und billige Rohstoffe ins Land kommen, sondern 1-2 Leute, die genug von der Opferrolle haben.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es wird ja immer grade zu so getan als würde es einem Flüchtling hier in Europa extrem schlecht gehen!
> Dabei sieht die Realität ehr so aus das es den Flüchtlingen die hier eine Aufentaltserlaubnis bekommen sogar deutlich besser geht als in ihrer Heimat und das nicht nur weil hier kein Krieg herrscht!



Im Gegensatz zu den Ansichten, die gerne verbreitet werden, ist man auch jenseits der deutschen Grenzen schon über die Blätterhütte hinausgekommen. Syrien war vor dem Krieg ein stinknormaler Mittelmeeranreiner und gerade diejenigen, die direkt bis nach Deutschland flüchten konnten, gehört noch zur Oberschicht. Jugoslawien, als letzte große Flüchtlingswelle, hatte ebenfalls nicht gerade unterdurchschnittliche Lebensverhältnisse.



> Du hast Recht, war mein Fehler, ich neige gerne mal dazu irgendwie immer wenns um Sozialhilfe geht von ALG II zu reden.
> Trotz allem hat man ihm bei der Sozialhilfe nur heute sind es, glaube ca. 400 Euro bewilligt, mit der Begründung das Grundsteuer A und B nicht unter Kosten fallen können die von der Sozialhilfe im Rahmen von Mietübernahmen übernommen werden, da es sich dabei um Steuern handelt.



ALGII war unberechtigt, aber HartzIV passte. Denn das Hartz-Konzept ist ja eben die vereinheitlichte Grundsicherung. Zwar wird immer noch nach Zuständigkeiten unterschieden, aber die Regeln für Sozialhilfe sind nahezu identisch zu HartzIV - bis auf die fehlende Arbeitsverpflichtung bzw. einhergehende Zwangsmaßnahmen. Dazu gehört dann eben auch, dass Personen mit großzügigem Besitz nicht wirklich als bedürftig gelten, sondern doch bitte von diesem leben sollen, anstatt sich von der Gesellschaft haushalten zu lassen. Die Kehrseite des Leistungsprinzips 
Unterm Strich aber noch eine Lebensqualität, die deutlich über der von Flüchtlingen liegt.




Anticrist schrieb:


> Genau das ist ein widerlegtes Vorurteil. Rumänen die in Deutschland bleiben zB haben zu 27% einen Hochschulabschluss (Deutschland 19%) - da versteht man plötzlich die Ängste der CSU



Weil Akademiker vergleichsweise oft grün wählen? 




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Denkst du nicht die Menschen hier in Deutschland in der Vergangenheit genug Lehrgeld gezahlt haben, gelitten und geschuftet haben, das es ihnen heute etwas besser geht als an vielen anderen Stellen der Welt?



Der Grundtenor im Thread ist bislang, dass die deutsche Vergangenheit keine Rolle spielt. Das gilt dann auch in beide Richtungen. Willkürlich eine Linie bei 1950 ziehen ist nicht.




Amon schrieb:


> Jaja, die einseitige Berichterstattung der Medien. Vorhin auf WDR2 haben sie den Beweis geliefert für ihre Einseitigkeit!
> 
> In Köln ist wohl für heute oder morgen eine PEGIDA Demo geplant. Ein Bündnis hat unter dem Motto "Licht aus für Rassisten" dazu aufgefordert die Außenbeleuchtung an Gebäuden abzuschalten. Nun hat der Chef vom Dom gesagt dass die das Licht aus machen. Und dann kam der Hammersatz der Moderatorin! "Wir sagen danke."
> 
> Also wer jetzt noch meint die deutschen Medien gehen objektiv mit der Sache um ist völlig naiv.



Hier beschreibst du die Zustimmung zu einer Aktion "gegen Rassismus". Das mag nicht neutral sein ("objektiv" oder "subjektiv" kann eine Zustimmung/Abneigung per se nicht sein, diese Begriffe beziehen sich auf Beschreibungen ), aber wäre in diesem Fall sogar vom Grundgesetz vorgegeben und somit für die ÖR angemessen. Und definitiv zustimmungsfähig.


----------



## aloha84 (30. Dezember 2014)

@Amon
Sowas findest du überall, und das hat es schon immer gegeben.....auch außerhalb der "mainstreammedien." (wie ich diesen Begriff hasse )
Als Bürger mit Wahlrecht sollte man in der Lage sein, Informationen zu filtern und zu werten, dass dir der Kommentar der Moderatorin nicht schmeckt ist deine Sache, ich finde ihn nicht schlimm.....oder sagen wir mal so: Es tangiert sich so sehr, als wenn in China ein Sack Reis umfällt.
Das ist im Allgemeinen ein Problem, aus jeder Fliege wird ein Elefant gemacht...schau dir mal die Kommentare unterhalb des Artikels der Welt an, den ich vorhin postete. Der Schreiber des Artikels bezog sich unter anderem, auf die humorlosigkeit der Deutschen, und die Kommentatoren liefern ihm den Beweis dafür....und merken es vermutlich nicht einmal.



rammstein_72 schrieb:


> Was die Asylfrage nochmal betrifft:
> 
> Wir müssen als Staaten dafür sorgen, dass in den Ländern denen es  schlechter geht wieder lebenswerte Bedingungen herrschen. Bildung,  Demokratie und Frieden sind die Grundlagen für ein stabiles Lebensumfeld  und beugen Radikalismus vor. Es nützt nichts, wenn Brunnen gebohrt,  Schulen errichtet und Felder angelegt werden die spätestens im nächten  Krieg wieder zerstört werden. Und wie schon angesprochen sollten die USA  mit einbezogen werden. Viele Kriege gehen auch auf ihre Kappe.
> 
> ...



Da bin ich grundsätzlich bei dir, natürlich müssen die Probleme in den Herkunftsländern angegangen werden.
Aber was machen wir mit den Problemen die sich nicht lösen lassen, seien es so lapidare Sachen wie der Klimawandel oder die Hungersnöte in der Sahelzone.
Es gibt Flecken auf dieser Welt, in denen es nicht möglich ist so zu leben wie wir.

Ein Kollege aus der Ausländerbehörde sagte mir mal während der Mittagspause (halb im Spaß, halb im Ernst):
"Solange die Flüchtlinge hier auf kleinen Booten nach Europa segeln, ist noch alles in Ordnung. Aber was machen wir, wenn sich ein Viertel der Bevölkerung von Afrika denkt: "Wir haben Hunger und Durst, im Norden gibt es Brot und Wasser, lasst und einfach losgehen!"
Das mag im ersten Moment befremdlich wirken, aber in der Geschichte der Menschheit gab es schon viele Völkerwanderungen.
Ich gehöre auch nicht zu den Leuten die sich in dieser Hinsicht große sorgen machen......aber der Gedanke daran, ist sagen wir mal unberuhigend.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Dezember 2014)

rammstein_72 schrieb:


> @ Threshold Gebe zu habe nur spontan mal gesucht. Sollte dem so sein, sollte man wie immer mit den Zahlen vorsichtig sein (ist wie überall so) Fakt ist aber, dass an der Entwicklung schon etwas drann sein kann. 7,1% könnten hinkommen. Auch die entsprechenden Migrationszahlen die hier getätigt werden besagen 4-5% (c.a. 4Mil.) im IST-Zustand. Und die Probleme die wir haben, sind nicht von der Hand zu weisen oder schön zu reden.



Ich halte die Zahlen auch für durchaus glaubhaft, denn wie du schon sagst wird von offizieller Seite hier in Deutschland auch von einem muslimischen Anteil gesprochen der bei 4-5% liegt. Die Zahlen für 2030, also die Zukunft, sind natürlich nur prognossen, woran die fest gemacht werden ist schwer zu sagen, doch schaut man sich die Steigerung von 1990 bis 2010 an so wäre ein Anstieg von 5% auf 7% bist 2030 durchaus im Rahmen des möglichen und nicht übertrieben.
Sicher sind 7%, so es so eintrifft immer noch ein vergleichsweise geringer Anteil und nicht alle von diesen 7% sind auch gleichzeitig radikale, oder fundermentale Islamisten, trotz allem darf man den Umstand nicht schön reden das der radikalisierte Islam in Deutschland schon länger Fuß gefast hat und sich die radikalen Islamisten auch hier auf deutschen Straßen und Fußgängerzonen um Nachwuchs für ihre mittelalterliche Auslegung des Islams bemühen und das unter jungen Menschen mit Erfolg!
Trotzdem tut man noch so als seien radikale Muslime etwas das nur durch Fremdenverkehr nach Deutschland kommt und daher kein Thema für die deutsche Innenpolitik ist.




rammstein_72 schrieb:


> Was die Asylfrage nochmal betrifft:
> 
> Wir müssen als Staaten dafür sorgen, dass in den Ländern denen es schlechter geht wieder lebenswerte Bedingungen herrschen. Bildung, Demokratie und Frieden sind die Grundlagen für ein stabiles Lebensumfeld und beugen Radikalismus vor. Es nützt nichts, wenn Brunnen gebohrt, Schulen errichtet und Felder angelegt werden die spätestens im nächten Krieg wieder zerstört werden. Und wie schon angesprochen sollten die USA mit einbezogen werden. Viele Kriege gehen auch auf ihre Kappe.
> 
> Es werden die Symptome für Hunger und Obdachlosigkeit bekämpft aber nicht die Ursachen.



Und wie willst du die "Ursachen" bekämpfen? Wie willst du diesen Ländern im nahen Osten Freiheit und Demokratie beibringen? So etwas ist nicht wie Mathematik, oder Chemie was du jemanden unterrichten kannst. Demokratie und Menschenrechte können die Menschen dort nur selbst für sich einfordern und erlernen. Du kannst nicht einfach wie die USA in der Vergangenheit und Gegenwart Demokratie mit der Waffe verbreiten indem du die Diktaturen wie im Iraq zerstörst und dann ein paar "Demokraten" an die Spitze setzt und dann erwarten das es funktioniert.
Das hat in Vietnam nicht funktioniert, das hat in Afghanistan nicht funktioniert, im Iraq nicht, in Syrien funktioniert es auch ehr nicht.
Wie viele Jahrhunderte haben wir hier in Europa gebraucht bis es halbwegs so funktioniert hat wie es jetzt funktioniert? Wieviele Kriege und Weltkriege und wie viele Millionen Tote hat es benötigt bis wir hier mal alte Gewohnheiten, Denkweisen und Agressionen abgelegt haben?
Und trotzdem haben auch wir hier in Europa erst etwas erreicht was maximal als Demokratur, aber nicht als Demokratie zu bezeichnen ist und sind vom Ideal einer Demokratie noch so weit entfernt ist wie der Sozialismus in der DDR vom Ideal des Komunismus.
Nicht zuletzt auch deswegen weil in Nord-Afrika und im Rest des nahen Osten Religion noch immer einen Stellenwert inne hat wie die Kirche hier im 16 und 17 Jahrhundert. Die Menschen dort müssen erst einmal lernen das die Vormacht der Religion ein Hindernis für bessere  und modernere gesellschaftliche Lebensweisen ist und das können nur die Menschen dort von sich aus erkennen, nicht indem der Westen kommt und es ihnen erzählt.

Nein, der Westen muss endlich lernen das es nicht von Europa, oder den USA ausgehen kann das die Länder dort unten im nahen Osten lernen Freiheit, die Rechte des Menschen und sekulares Denken zu akzeptieren. Wir müssen endlich aufhören uns in die Probleme der Menschen dort einzumischen. Die Menschen dort werden sich ihre Rechte schon erkämpfen wenn Sie bereit dazu sind, genau wie es bei den Menschen hier der Fall war. Wir hier im Westen können nur dafür sorgen das die Bedingungen in diesen Regionen eine gewisse Stabilität bewahren und nicht wie in den letzten 14 Jahren durch die Hand der USA und ihrer Verbündeten der Fall, in Chaos und Elend enden und damit das radikale religöse Spinner ihre Chance sehen ihre Macht zu zementieren.


----------



## rammstein_72 (30. Dezember 2014)

@Nightslaver

Ist auch ein Standpunkt aber bis dahin wird die Massenabwanderung weiter gehen und viele Menschen werden den tot finden. Und auch, wie du gut angedeuted hast werden auch unsere Probleme nicht weniger. Ja es ist eine sehr große Herausforderung und die Klimaveränderung macht es nicht besser. Ich rede auch nicht von 70 Tonnen geballter Demokratie aus USA/Europa, sondern den Menschen soweit helfen einen stabilen Frieden zu erreichen. Natürlich müssen letztlich die Menschen die dort leben es selber erreichen und vor allen auch halten. 

Das wir eine Finanzdiktatur/Danistakratie haben (wie Gysi schon gut gesagt hat) ist auch kein Geheimnis mehr. Aber das ist doch auch einer der Ursachen mit. Die Ausbeutung des Menschen durch den Menschen. Unter den Umständen die jetzt herrschen, werden wir gar nichts schaffen sondern noch mehr kaputt machen, da hast du schon recht. Trotzdem ist nichts tun auch nicht die Lösung.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Dezember 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein, der Westen muss endlich lernen das es nicht von Europa, oder den USA ausgehen kann das die Länder dort unten im nahen Osten lernen Freiheit, die Rechte des Menschen und sekulares Denken zu akzeptieren.


Tja, das "Problem" ist nur, dass genau dies in unserer Verfassung steht, nämlich unter "Entwicklungshilfe". Willst du das Rote Kreuz und die ganzen anderen Hilfsorganisationen da unten abziehen, weil es sinnlos ist, hungernden Menschen, haups. auch Kinder, Nahrung zukommen zu lassen?
Der nächste Punkt ist, dass der westliche Kolonialismus, angefangen vor knapp 600 Jahren, das alles mitausgelöst hat, irgendwie sind gerade die Europäischen Staaten auch dafür verantwortlich, auch wenn die dafür schuldige Generation schon lange nicht mehr lebt.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wir müssen endlich aufhören uns in die Probleme der Menschen dort einzumischen. Die Menschen dort werden sich ihre Rechte schon erkämpfen wenn Sie bereit dazu sind, genau wie es bei den Menschen hier der Fall war. Wir hier im Westen können nur dafür sorgen das die Bedingungen in diesen Regionen eine gewisse Stabilität bewahren und nicht wie in den letzten 14 Jahren durch die Hand der USA und ihrer Verbündeten der Fall, in Chaos und Elend enden und damit das radikale religöse Spinner ihre Chance sehen ihre Macht zu zementieren.


Im Prinzip haben "wir" aber genau das Gegenteil Gemacht, wenn du dir mal ansiehst, wo unsere ganzen Waffen hingehen und was mit den - eigentlich gut gemeinten - Spenden passiert, die nach Afrika geschickt werden. Es exisitiert eine Rechnung, laut der der Hunger da unten mit den Aber-Millarden an Spenden schon lange hätte ausgemerzt sein müssen. Darüberhinaus unterstützen Saudi-Scheichs Organisationen, wie den IS, mit dem Geld, das sie aus den Öllieferungen an den Westen erhalten, also was willst du dann noch machen? Zwar das Öl der Investoren im Hintergrund kaufen, aber im Gegenzug sagen, wie helfen den Unschuldigen, die unter diesen leiden,  nicht, "weil die das schon selber Regeln"?


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Dezember 2014)

rammstein_72 schrieb:


> @Nightslaver
> 
> Ist auch ein Standpunkt aber bis dahin wird die Massenabwanderung weiter gehen und viele Menschen werden den tot finden. Und auch, wie du gut angedeuted hast werden auch unsere Probleme nicht weniger.



Die Massenabwanderung ist ja immer wieder eine Folge der westlichen Politik, allen voran von der Politik die die USA betreiben. Würden die USA und Russland keine Waffen nach Afrika und in den nahen Osten schicken und verkaufen, viele Kriege würden garnicht die Ausmaße erreichen die sie erreichen und würden die USA nicht immer wieder dafür sorgen das Länder wie Irak, oder Syrien so extrem destabilisiert werden, es würden weniger Menschen nach Europa fliehen.
Da sind wir auch schon wieder an dem Punkt angelangt warum das so ist. Das ist so weil die USA nicht die Zeche für ihre Politik zahlen müssen. Millionen fliehen? Egal, das Problem haben dann die Nachbarländer und die EU. Der Amerikaner sitzt ja schön tausende Kilometer entfernt auf seinem Kontinent und muss sich nicht um die Flüchtlinge in seinem Land kümmern, das dürfen brav die dummen Europäer machen.
Müssten die USA sich um die Flüchtlinge kümmern die sie mit ihren Kriegen verursachen, ich glaube die Außenpolitik der USA würde sich schneller ändern als wir gucken könnten.



rammstein_72 schrieb:


> Die Ausbeutung des Menschen durch den Menschen. Unter den Umständen die jetzt herrschen, werden wir gar nichts schaffen sondern noch mehr kaputt machen, da hast du schon recht.



Ausbeuten kannst du aber nur Menschen die sich auch ausbeuten lassen. Solange die Menschen in Afrika nur zuschauen wie ihre Regierungen einen Vertrag nach dem anderen mit westlichen Firmen abschließen der nur ihren persöhnlichen Vorteil im Sinn hat solange wird sich auch das Elend dort nicht ändern. Afrika ist ein an Rohstoffen extrem reicher Kontinent. Die westlichn Industriestaaten sind von afrikanischen Rohstoffen extrem abhängig, trotzdem können sie Afrika nahezu ungehindert ausbeuten weil die Regierungen dort halt die Firmen aus dem Westen gewähren lassen, solange sie persöhnlich davon profitieren.
Und der Bevölkerung fällt nichts besseres dazu ein als die Schuld daran beim Westen zu suchen, der Westen hat Schuld das wir ausgebeutet werden, die Kolonialzeit, die meist über 4 Jahrzehnte zurück liegt, hat Schuld das wir uns in Afrika nach wie vor gegenseitig die Köpfe blutig hauen und unsere Länder zerstören.
Und das einzige was vielen Afrikanern daher als Konsequenz daraus einfällt ist nach Europa zu gehen.
Hauptsache die Schuld kann man jemand anderes für die Zustände dort geben, auch wenn der Kolonialismus Afrika viele afrikanische Staaten in einem besseren wirtschaftlichen Zustand hinterlassen hatte als es heute noch der Fall ist.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Tja, das "Problem" ist nur, dass genau dies in  unserer Verfassung steht, nämlich unter "Entwicklungshilfe".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Manche Opfer müssen halt gebracht werden, wenn man nur so dafür sorgen kann das sich etwas ändert, nun dann muss es vieleicht so sein. Vor 200 Jahren ist immerhin auch kein Osmane nach Europa gekommen wenn nach irgend einem Krieg gehungert haben und hat Lebensmittel verteilt.
Manche Dinge kann der Mensch halt nur lernen wenn er leiden muss, so ist das menschliche Wesen nunmal, leider Gottes.
Hätten vor 200 Jahren Osmanen immer wieder nach einem Krieg geholfen die Not zu lindern, du darfst wetten wir würden heute in Europa schon wieder Krieg führen, irgend ein Dummer wird sich schon darum kümmern das die Menschen dabei keinen Hungertot sterben müssen.
Ich weiß das klingt "herzlos" und etwas "radikal" in der Ansicht, aber im Grunde ist es nur eine pragmatische Sicht auf die Ursachen und Wirkungen.
Der Mensch ist faul und wird ein Verhaltensmuster so lange nicht ändern wie er damit durch kommt und Erfolg hat und im nahen Osten und Afrika muss man halt sein Verhalten nicht ändern so lange aus dem Ausland fleißig geholfen wird, da kann man beliebig so weiter machen wie bis her.


----------



## rammstein_72 (30. Dezember 2014)

Was die USA betrifft hast du recht. Ist auch meine Meinung. Aber wenn diese nicht die Waffen liefern, tun es leider andere.

Der durchschnittliche Afrikaner kann gar nichts machen, weil er kaum Bildung hat. Und  ein Mensch der nichts weis, der glaubt alles was probagiert wird. Wenn die Regierungen sagen, dass ist gut oder schlecht für dich, dann glauben die das.  Auch die religiösen Anführer können machen was sie wollen. Damit sind wir wieder beim Thema Bildung. Was meinst du, wie ähnlich das hier in Europa vor 700 Jahren war? Nur die Reichen konnten Lesen und Schreiben. Wenn du was falsches sagst, warst du ein Ketzer. 

weiteres Problem: im übertragenen Sinne werden auch wir blöd gehalten und sollen alles Schlucken, was die Reichen beschliesen. Warum sollten die Verursacher auf einmal Helfen, wenn sie vom Krieg und den Ressourcen profitieren?

Ich denke da haben wir einen Teufelskreis.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Dezember 2014)

rammstein_72 schrieb:


> Der durchschnittliche Afrikaner kann gar nichts machen, weil er kaum Bildung hat. Und  ein Mensch der nichts weis, der glaubt alles was probagiert wird. Wenn die Regierungen sagen, dass ist gut oder schlecht für dich, dann glauben die das.  Auch die religiösen Anführer können machen was sie wollen. Damit sind wir wieder beim Thema Bildung. Was meinst du, wie ähnlich das hier in Europa vor 700 Jahren war? Nur die Reichen konnten Lesen und Schreiben. Wenn du was falsches sagst, warst du ein Ketzer.



Denkst du der durchschnittliche Bürger der während der französischen Revolution auf die Straße gegangen ist hätte mehr Bildung besessen als ein durchschnittlicher Afrikaner im schlimmsten Fall heute? Veränderung erfordert keine hohe Bildung, sondern vor allem ein Ideal und den Willen Veränderung erreichen zu wollen. Höhere Bildung wird erst dann wichtig wenn es um die Ausarbeitung von Regeln in der neuen Ordnung geht und da gibt es immer einen der diese besitzt und sich dem Willen der Masse nur bedingt wiedersetzen kann ohne ihren Unmut zu erregen, selbst wenn er vieleicht selbst andere Ansichten vertreten mag.
Aber natürlich ist Veränderung auch nichts was man mit einem Aufstand, oder einer Revolution vom Zaun brechen kann. Insgesammt ist es ein langsamer über lange Zeit laufender Prozess. Wichtig ist nur das dieser Prozess angestoßen und am Leben erhalten wird und nicht von Außen immer wieder in seiner Entwicklung um Jahrzehnte und Jahrhunderte zurück geworfen wird.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Dezember 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Manche Opfer müssen halt gebracht werden, wenn man nur so dafür sorgen kann das sich etwas ändert, nun dann muss es vieleicht so sein. Vor 200 Jahren ist immerhin auch kein Osmane nach Europa gekommen wenn nach irgend einem Krieg gehungert haben und hat Lebensmittel verteilt.
> Manche Dinge kann der Mensch halt nur lernen wenn er leiden muss, so ist das menschliche Wesen nunmal, leider Gottes.
> Hätten vor 200 Jahren Osmanen immer wieder nach einem Krieg geholfen die Not zu lindern, du darfst wetten wir würden heute in Europa schon wieder Krieg führen, irgend ein Dummer wird sich schon darum kümmern das die Menschen dabei keinen Hungertot sterben müssen.
> Ich weiß das klingt "herzlos" und etwas "radikal" in der Ansicht, aber im Grunde ist es nur eine pragmatische Sicht auf die Ursachen und Wirkungen.


Nö, das klingt einfach nur so, als ob jegliche Hilfe den Leuten schaden würde. (Ist zwar teilweise sogar wirklich so, aber ich sehe nichts schlechtes daran, wenn dringend benötigte Nahrung, Vorräte und Medizin an arme, kranke und junge Menschen verteilt wird.)



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Denkst du der durchschnittliche Bürger der während der französischen Revolution auf die Straße gegangen ist hätte mehr Bildung besessen als ein Afrikaner heute? Veränderung erfordert keine hohe Bildung, sondern vor allem ein Ideal und den Willen Veränderung erreichen zu wollen. Höhere Bildung wird erst dann wichtig wenn es um die Ausarbeitung von Regeln in der neuen Ordnung geht und da gibt es immer einen der diese besitzt und sich dem Willen der Masse nur bedingt wiedersetzen kann ohne ihren Unmut zu erregen, selbst wenn er vieleicht selbst andere Ansichten vertreten mag.


Also das sehe ich völlig anders, Bildung ist der Schlüssel für eine fortgeschrittene Gesellschaft, jemand der Respekt vor dem Leben, vor anderen Religonen, anderen ethnischen Gruppierungen, vor Frauen, anderen sexuellen Orientierungen etc. hat, ist ein weit besserer "Revolutionär" als der Typ, der einfach nur Brechstange und Molotow-Coctail in die Hand nimmt und Radau macht. Leute wie Gandhi, die Denker waren, haben ohne Gewalt in der Geschichte mehr erreicht, als die ganzen verzweifelten "Minderheiten", die jetzt in Syrien auf andere Rebellen schießen, nur weil diese anderen Glaubens sind. Man hat es in Ägypten gesehen zuwas Gewalt und eine fürhungslose, ungebildete Gesellschaft führt und sieht es jetzt auch in der Ukraine. Wenn die Leute, die die Revolution führen vorher schon ungebildet waren, dann werden die auch nach eben dieser das Ruder in die Hand nehmen und ihre eigenen radikalen Ansichten propagieren, die sie mangels vernünftiger Erziehung und Bildung entwickelt haben.


----------



## Threshold (30. Dezember 2014)

rammstein_72 schrieb:


> Wir müssen als Staaten dafür sorgen, dass in den Ländern denen es schlechter geht wieder lebenswerte Bedingungen herrschen. Bildung, Demokratie und Frieden sind die Grundlagen für ein stabiles Lebensumfeld und beugen Radikalismus vor. Es nützt nichts, wenn Brunnen gebohrt, Schulen errichtet und Felder angelegt werden die spätestens im nächten Krieg wieder zerstört werden. Und wie schon angesprochen sollten die USA mit einbezogen werden. Viele Kriege gehen auch auf ihre Kappe.



Natürlich müssten wir das. Machen wir aber nicht.
Weils nur ums Geld geht und die Industrie sowieso die Fänden an den Politiker Marionetten haben.
Ich denke da nur an Dirk Niebel -- den Ex Entwicklungsminister von der FDP. Der war mehr für die Waffenlobby tätig und hat Phrasen geschwungen dass es einem zu den Ohren rausgewachsen ist.
Furchtbarer Typ. Lustiger weise arbeitet er heute als Lobbyist für die Rüstungsindustrie. Ein Schelm wer Böses denkt. 

Alle müssen sich an die eigene Nase fassen. Die Chinesen plündern Afrika genauso aus wie es die EU macht -- mit den Fanglizenzen vor Afrikas Küste und den billig Exporten aus der Eu Überschussproduktion für Afrikas Länder.


----------



## rammstein_72 (30. Dezember 2014)

Der Meinung von Two-Face bin ich auch. Eine Revolution mit gebildeten Menschen hat auf Dauer mehr Erfolg als anders herum. 

Zumal man auch Europa früher und Afrika heute auch aus geschichtlichen Standpunkten her nicht eins zu eins vergleichen kann. Früher ohne Zeitung, Fernsehr, Internet usw. gab es fast 0 Möglichkeiten an Informationen ran zu kommen als Bauer im Gegensatz zu heute klar. Aber auch die Möglichkeiten der Machthaber und Diktatoren sind dadurch vielseitiger geworden, um den Menschen Angst zu machen.Bei den Revolutionen in Europa waren jedoch auch oftmals ein paar Menschen dabei, die Lesen und Schreiben konnten (meistens Anführer). Zumal man als Bauer noch nicht mal Frei war, sondern meist noch nen Lehnsherren unterstellt war. Neben den Bauern auf den Land, gabs in den Städten oft auch eine kleine Mittelschicht und ein paar Adlige die bei z.B. den Bauernkriegen geholfen haben. Essen war schon damals nicht so knapp, dass die Leute auf Dauer zu Hauf starben (auch wenns Harte Winter und schlechte Ernten gab und dementsprechend auch Tote). In Afrika gibt es jedoch perioden, wo oftmals lange kein Tropfen Regen fällt. Wenn die Menschen ein wenig Essen bekommen, bringen die sich gegenseitig um. So kann sich keine vernünftige Revolution bilden.

Viele medialen Einflüsse spüren auch wir. Natürlich brauchts für ne Waffe nicht viel Bildung aber wenn am Ende diese Leute oben sitzen, dann kommt es oftmals nur zu einer weiteren Diktatur, was die Vergangenheit gezeigt hat. Bildung ist aber wie gesagt auch nur ein Faktor der wichtig ist.

@Threshold 

so siehts aus. Ich konnte den  Niebel auch nie wirklich ab. Aber das ist nur einer "kleiner" Fisch verglichen was noch bei den Banken und Großkonzernen sitzt.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Dezember 2014)

rammstein_72 schrieb:


> Der Meinung von Two-Face bin ich auch. Eine Revolution mit gebildeten Menschen hat auf Dauer mehr Erfolg als anders herum.



Bildung ist kein Garant für garnichts, das Thema hatten wir ja schon. Bildung ist eine Chance mehr nicht. Wissen bedeutet nicht das man dadurch automatisch das richtige macht.
Wäre das anders dürften viele Probleme und beschränkte Sichtweisen garnicht mehr existieren.
Viele Beispiele in der Geschichte haben gezeigt das Greultaten und Schreckensherrschaften grade von den Menschen kamen und unterstützt wurden die als "gebildet" gelten. Ein paar Beispiele, viele gebildete Menschen waren leidenschaftliche Anhänger des Nationalsozialismus in Deutschland, das maßlose Abschlachten und ausschalten Politischer Kontrahenten während der  französischen Revolution durch die Nationalversammlung und die gebildeten Kreise, Folter und Überwachungswahn in den USA, viele Unterstützer und Anhänger der ISIS kommen aus gebildeten und besser situierten Familien, usw. usf.

Außerdem ist es ein Irrglaube das im Mittelalter viele Adlige, Fürsten und Könige lesen konnten. Selbst im europäischen Adel des Mittelalters gab es viele ungebildete Menschen die nicht mal lesen und schreiben konnten. Meist gab es dazu am Hof einen Schreiber welcher die Briefe vorlas und schrieb. Nach heutigen Schätzungen gab es bis zum Hochmittelalter in Europa grade mal zwischen 1 und 5 Prozent an Menschen welche lesen und schreiben konnten, die meisten davon kamen aus der katholischen Kirche.

Desweiteren, ist es Abstruz an zu nehmen das Bildung sich alleine darüber definiert ob jemand lesen, oder schreiben kann, oder ob jemand absolvent irgend einer höheren Schule ist. Ideale, Recht und rechtes Handeln definieren sich nicht über die Bildung, sondern über die Fähigkeit einer Person Informationen zu erschließen, verarbeiten und selektieren zu können. 

Nicht ohne Grund spricht man auch gerne davon das sich unter Abiturienten viele Menschen befinden die zwar gelernt haben Informationen in sich auf zu nehmen, aber oft dann auch nicht in der Lage sind eben jene Informationen auch realitätsnah zu verwenden, das wird dann meist erst im Studium, oder im Job gelernt.


----------



## rammstein_72 (30. Dezember 2014)

@ Nightslaver 

ist auch wieder was Wahres drann. Dennoch sehe ich die Chance auf eine bessere Zukunft in ein gebildetes Volk größer an, aber ich denke da haben wir eine etwas andere Meinung. Es gibt Für- und Gegenbeispiele

Werte, müssen einer Person dennoch erstmal beigebracht werden. Da wäre meine Frage: Woher soll z.B. ein Kind bzw. ein Mensch wissen was Recht und Unrecht ist, wenn es nichts anderes hört als die Worte von Hasspredigern oder Diktatoren? Und wie soll diese wiederum seinen Nachfahren vermitteln?


----------



## Beam39 (31. Dezember 2014)

Die bösen Muslime.. Seit 2001 morden und töten sie unaufhaltsam und massakrieren alles auf ihrem Weg zum islamischen Staat.

Der extremistische bzw. gefährliche Teil der Muslime hat sich doch mittlerweile schon längst geoutet. Hunderte sind in den heiligen Krieg gezogen, tausende unterstützen sie, von Deutschland aus. Und da  gibts tatsächlich immernoch Vollidioten die von einer Islamisierung sprechen und als "patriotistische Europäer" dagegen protestieren.. Finde den Fehler. 

Extremisten die aus dem heiligen Krieg zurückkehren bekommen ein paar Jahre und kommen nach guter Führung in kürzester Zeit wieder raus. Um im Anschluss wieder unter Gleichgesinnten das selbe kranke Gedankengut auszutauschen und denselben Weg nur auf eine andere Art weiterzuführen.


Ich frage mich wann die Regierung merkt das solche Menschen ernsthaft gestört sind und nichts unter der normalen Bevölkerung zu suchen haben. Menschen die auf die Art und Weise aktiv sind gehören für immer weggesperrt, ausgewiesen oder was auch immer.

Schärferes Vorgehen und schärfere Strafen gegen Extremisten ist der einzige Weg zum Ziel, dann würds vielleicht auch weniger islamophobe Menschen geben.


----------



## Bester_Nick (31. Dezember 2014)

Ein politisches Statement zu dem Jahr 2014 von Merkel.

Merkel kritisiert Pegida in Neujahrsansprache scharf (Video) -Video - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Iconoclast (1. Januar 2015)

Der Artikel bei N24 ist auch der Burner.

"Nur die AfD findet Pegida okay"

Schöne neutrale Berichtserstattung. Mehr linksextrem geht ja schon nicht mehr.


----------



## Verminaard (1. Januar 2015)

Ist doch super.
So kann man gleich zwei unangenehme Erscheinungen auf einen Schlag denunzieren.
Vielleicht finden ja so einige verlorene Schaefchen den Weg zurueck zu Merkel und Gabriel.

Was Anderes interessiert die doch nicht.
Machtgewinn und Machterhalt um jeden Preis. Sonst wuerden wir doch vielleicht mal ordentlich regiert werden.


----------



## Captn (1. Januar 2015)

Ich habe ja das dumpfe Gefühl, dass man in der EU oder allgemein in den gut aufgestellten westlichen Staaten nur Angst davor hat, einem weiteren China gegenüber zu stehen, sprich einer Nation, die wirtschaftlich stark genug ist, sich selbst im internationalen Markt zu verkaufen. Die Ressourcen sind ja eigentlich dafür da. Man benötigt lediglich das nötige Know-How und vorallem den Willen, Verbesserung für sich und seine Landsleute zu schaffen. Also geht man als westliche Wirtschaftsmacht lieber das geringere "Übel" ein und nimmt Flüchtlinge auf. Ist ja auch für die Flüchtlinge der "einfachere" und schnellere Weg, schließlich würde es Ewigkeiten dauern eine funktionierende Wirtschaft in einem der Krisenländer aufzubauen.

Manch einer mag das jetzt als Verschwörungstheorie abstempeln, aber ich wollte mal eine Idee mit einbringen, die mir so in den Sinn gekommen ist. 

Weil es ja oft heißt man bräuchte all die Flüchtlinge. Warum denn? Die dürfen per Gesetz doch sowieso nicht arbeiten und müssten ohnehin erst einmal geschult werden (nicht alle). Aber das sind doch rein logisch schon mehr Kosten, als hier die Arbeitslosenqoute in den Griff zu bekommen. Und bei solch einem Gedankengang kommt's mir immer hoch. Wenn ich um kurz vor fünf mit der S-Bahn zur Arbeit fahre, sehe ich schon genug Obdachlose, die in der Bahn herumvegetieren und mitunter schon die weiß ich wie vielte Runde drehen (vorallem zu dieser Jahreszeit). Wer gibt diesen Leuten, die Möglichkeit in einen normalisierten Tagesablauf zurückzufinden? Wer finanziert das? Größtenteils Freiwillige oder kirchliche Institutionen, wie der Maltäser (auch Freiwillige), der nicht vom Staat finanziert wird, da es sich um eine kirchliche Institution handelt (ist übrigens die Aussage eines Bekannten vom Maltäser). Um diese Leute kümmert sich unsere Regierung einen Dreck, habe ich den Eindruck. Aber sowas ist wahrscheinlich rassistisches Gedankengut, weil ich zuerst - rein logisch - an die Probleme im eigenen Land denke. Das ist für mich einfach eine traurige Entwicklung. Mit Sicherheit gibt es Flüchtlinge, die Hilfe benötigen. Das sind aber *Frauen* und *Kinder*. Die sieht man jedoch hierzulande viel zu selten.

Achso und natürlich auch euch ein frohes Neues .


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. Januar 2015)

Mehrheit: Gefahr durch Islamisierung wird Ã¼bertrieben

Alle PEGIDA Unterstützer sind Nazis, na klar. Also sind 29% der Menschen in Deutschland Nazis, wenn man hier auf eimige hört.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Januar 2015)

Das erinnert mich irgendwie an 1989, als Tausende Menschen in der ehemaligen DDR auf die Straße gingen.

Das waren damals auch nur "Störenfriede". Was daraus geworden ist, wissen wir alle.

Vlt. ist es nur die Angst der Regierenden von "unten" gestürzt zu werden, denn nicht alle Revolutionen verlaufen so friedlich.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Januar 2015)

Das eigentlich traurige daran ist doch das folgende, von der Politik wird so getan als würden da bei Pegida nur Leute laufen die alle Ausländer am liebsten wieder in einer Gaskammer stecken würden und nicht dagegen demonstrieren das man gegen die vorhandene Armut in Deutschland nichts unternehmen tut.
Ich habe immer noch deutliche Zweifel daran das bei Pegida ein großer Teil der Demonstranten rechtsextrem eingestellt sind.
Dort laufen Menschen die genau wie jeder andere CDU, SPD, FDP gewählt haben, also in der Vergangenheit auch so eine vollgefressene Kuh wie die Merkel gewählt haben, und die in der Vergangenheit und Gegenwart ihre Steuern an den Staat entrichten um die Gehälter für einen Schäuble, eine Merkel, usw. zu bezahlen.
Aber statt sich mit den Ängsten und Problemen auseinander zu setzen und mit diesen Menschen denen es schlecht geht und die Angst haben zu reden werden diese Leute einfach in die rechte Ecke geschoben und als Schande für Deutschland bezeichnet!

Dabei spielt sich die eigentliche Schande wie gesagt in der Politik ab wo man sich nicht mit seinen Wählern und Bürgern auseinander setzt sondern nur polemische Politik betreibt und die Anliegen der Menschen dort deformiert. Wozu sind die Damen und Herren eigentlich gewählt worden?


----------



## Adi1 (1. Januar 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber statt sich mit den Ängsten und Problemen auseinander zu setzen und mit diesen Menschen denen es schlecht geht und die Angst haben zu reden werden diese Leute einfach in die rechte Ecke geschoben und als Schande für Deutschland bezeichnet!
> 
> Dabei spielt sich die eigentliche Schande wie gesagt in der Politik ab wo man sich nicht mit seinen Wählern und Bürgern auseinander setzt sondern nur polemische Politik betreibt und die Anliegen der Menschen dort deformiert. Wozu sind die Damen und Herren eigentlich gewählt worden?



Du bringst es auf den Punkt. 

Unsere gewählten "Volksvertreter" , vertreten nun mal nicht mehr die Interessen des Volkes.

Dazu haben Sie auch gar keine Zeit mehr, wenn Sie rund um die Uhr von Lobbyisten beeinflusst werden. 

Du kannst ja mal probieren, mit deinem gewählten Bundestagsabgeordneten ins Gespräch zu kommen.

Den siehst Du frühestens ein halbes Jahr vor der nächsten Wahl wieder.


----------



## lozux (1. Januar 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> @savage Wenn du jeden Moslem als Terrorist ansiehst kann ich nur sagen, ich weiß jetzt wieder wieso ich mache von dennen höher schätze als viele Christen. Breivik war kein Moslem, jetzt kann ich behaupten jeder Christ bringt Leute um um sein Glauben an den Mann zu bringen... .
> 
> Echt arm so eine Argumentation.
> 
> ...


Sorry, dass ich so einen "alten" Beitrag aufgreife, aber wir sind nicht in England, und Deutschland verfolgte schon immer eine komplett andere Einwanderungspolitik als England. Sowas wie in England wird und kann in Deutschland nicht passieren, allein schon weil der prozentuale Anteil an Muslimen hier viel zu gering ist (und die meisten sehr gut integriert sind).

Zu PEGIDA: absoluter Blödsinn. Kann dazu nur eine der letzten "Bromentare Kommentieren"-Folgen vom Fabian Siegismund empfehlen, zu 98% genau meine Meinung!


----------



## Dgx (1. Januar 2015)

@lozux Bin genau deiner Meinung.


----------



## Iconoclast (1. Januar 2015)

lozux schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich so einen "alten" Beitrag aufgreife, aber wir sind nicht in England, und Deutschland verfolgte schon immer eine komplett andere Einwanderungspolitik als England. Sowas wie in England wird und kann in Deutschland nicht passieren, allein schon weil der prozentuale Anteil an Muslimen hier viel zu gering ist (und die meisten sehr gut integriert sind).
> 
> Zu PEGIDA: absoluter Blödsinn. Kann dazu nur eine der letzten "Bromentare Kommentieren"-Folgen vom Fabian Siegismund empfehlen, zu 98% genau meine Meinung!



Ich kanns nur nochmal anbringen. Bei einer um ca. 900% gestiegenen Verbrechensrate in einem Dorf seitdem Container und Asylantenheime errichtet worden sind und Straßen in Deutschland, die für "Christen verboten" sind, kann man bei bestem Willen nicht von einer super Integrierung reden. Die sonstigen Geschenisse, wie das ein Bervöllerungsanteil von nichtmal 2% an Moslems auf den Phillipinen schon über eine halbe Millionen Einwohnter getötet haben sprechen auch für sich. Suche dir ein x-beliebiges Land und dort wirst haufenweise Menschen finden, die durch die Hand von Moslems getötet wurden. Kein anderes Volk ist dermaßen barbarisch.
An Weihnachten wurden Kirchen "gestürmt", Leute die "Frohe Weihnachten" rufen mit Messern angegriffen usw. . Such dir was aus, einfach mal Google befragen.

Pro Tip: Beim Spiegel findet man nix davon.

Der Anteil, der dann auch noch den Scharia Müll forder gibt allem dann noch den Rest.


----------



## lozux (1. Januar 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ich kanns nur nochmal anbringen. Bei einer um ca. 900% gestiegenen Verbrechensrate in einem Dorf seitdem Container und Asylantenheime errichtet worden sind und Straßen in Deutschland, die für "Christen verboten" sind, kann man bei bestem Willen nicht von einer super Integrierung reden. Die sonstigen Geschenisse, wie das ein Bervöllerungsanteil von nichtmal 2% an Moslems auf den Phillipinen schon über eine halbe Millionen Einwohnter getötet haben sprechen auch für sich. Suche dir ein x-beliebiges Land und dort wirst haufenweise Menschen finden, die durch die Hand von Moslems getötet wurden. Kein anderes Volk ist dermaßen barbarisch.
> An Weihnachten wurden Kirchen "gestürmt", Leute die "Frohe Weihnachten" rufen mit Messern angegriffen usw. . Such dir was aus, einfach mal Google befragen.
> 
> Pro Tip: Beim Spiegel findet man nix davon.
> ...



Das sind wieder wie schon so oft gesagt die Negativbeispiele. In der Geschichte sind ALLE Religionen barbarisch gewesen, da bracuht man nicht rumrechten welche jetzt am meisten. In Deutschland ist der Teil der Schariah-Befürworter so entschwindend klein, und das ist gut so(!), dass das wirklich keine Bedrohung ist. Aber wenn man alle Muslime in eine Ecke stellt und schlechtmacht hilft das nicht die Verbrechenrate (würde ich mal gern wissn wo du das aufgegriffen hast, Beleg bitte) zu mindern. Alle Muslime, die ich kennengelernt hab oder mit denen ich befreundet bin sind alle sehr friedlich und nicht sehr religiös (zwar ein bisschen schwulenfeindlich aber das hören die von mir oft genug, dass ich das schei** finde). Man darf sicher nicht die Gefajr von extremen muslimischen Gruppen unterschätzen, aber ich behaupte in Deutschland besteht für keinen "Europäischen Patriotisten" die Gefahr zum Islam zwangskonvertiert zu werden.


----------



## Iconoclast (2. Januar 2015)

lozux schrieb:


> Das sind wieder wie schon so oft gesagt die Negativbeispiele. In der Geschichte sind ALLE Religionen barbarisch gewesen, da bracuht man nicht rumrechten welche jetzt am meisten. In Deutschland ist der Teil der Schariah-Befürworter so entschwindend klein, und das ist gut so(!), dass das wirklich keine Bedrohung ist. Aber wenn man alle Muslime in eine Ecke stellt und schlechtmacht hilft das nicht die Verbrechenrate (würde ich mal gern wissn wo du das aufgegriffen hast, Beleg bitte) zu mindern. Alle Muslime, die ich kennengelernt hab oder mit denen ich befreundet bin sind alle sehr friedlich und nicht sehr religiös (zwar ein bisschen schwulenfeindlich aber das hören die von mir oft genug, dass ich das schei** finde). Man darf sicher nicht die Gefajr von extremen muslimischen Gruppen unterschätzen, aber ich behaupte in Deutschland besteht für keinen "Europäischen Patriotisten" die Gefahr zum Islam zwangskonvertiert zu werden.



Genau, gewesen. Der Islam ist heute noch so. Und 30% Scharia-Befürworter unter islamischen Jugendlichen hier ist auch alles andere als wenig.

Ein entscheidener Punkt ist, dass ihr nur eine Hand Leute und Artikel vom Spiegel & co kennt, während mein ganzes familiäres und privates Umfeld aus Polizisten, Richtern, Staatsanwältern und sonstigen Juristen besteht. Und das ist wohl etwas mehr an der Realität, als Internetartikel.


----------



## rammstein_72 (2. Januar 2015)

Birmingham: Islamisten an Schulen: Klassenfahrt nach Mekka - heute-Nachrichten

schon krass wie weit es dort mit den Hasspredigern teilweise gekommen ist. Eine Debatte über deutsche bzw. europäische Werte würde ich mir hier auch wünschen, aber sobald man damit anfängt, wird man sofort wieder in die rechtsradikale Ecke geschoben.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Januar 2015)

rammstein_72 schrieb:


> Muss aber darüber immer wieder lachen. Hitler hat ja den Islam gemocht und sogar gesagt, dies sei seiner Weltanschauung am nächsten. Auch wenn man seine Zitate nicht überbewerten sollte, mindert das zumindest die "Nazi-Keule", falls so eine Diskussion wieder aufflammt (was ich nicht hoffe).



Nicht ohne Grund, Der Islam als solches ist nach wie vor eine der totalitärsten Religionen, das liegt nicht zuletzt daran das eine Schwächung des weltlichen Einflusses im Islam bis heute nicht statgefunden hat, so wie es bei denn christlichen Kirchen durch die Reformation Luthers und die Aufklärung der Fall war.
In nahezu allen islamischen Ländern haben geistliche bis heute einen enormen Einfluss auf Sitte, Gesetze, Rechtssprechung, "Anstand" und Politik, viel mehr als es im Rest der Welt der Fall ist.
Klar gibt es auch die gemäßigten Muslime und jene die die ein recht modernes Weltbild haben, trotzdem kann man geistliche Institutionen des Islam im Westen nicht als gleichgestellten Partner ansehen, einfach weil der Islam bei der Toleranz gegenüber anderen Glaubensrichtungen, sowie seinem Anspruch auf die weltliche Macht, nicht auf dem gleichen Stand ist wie die restlichen Religionen.

Solange der Islam als solches eine Religion bleibt die, in ihrer Interpretation und ihrem Einfluss durch die geistigen Oberhäupter, auf dem Stand von 1500 lebt und handelt, muss es eigentlich das Ziel sein den Islam im öffentlichen Leben Europas streng zu reglementieren und zu überwachen.
Alles andere ist grob fahrlässig und wird mittel und langfristig nur dazu führen das wir die Stabilität Europas gefährden indem wir islamischen Extremisten das Leben leicht machen in ihrer eigenen rückständigen Welt zu leben und die über jahrhunderte erkämpften Werte des westlichen Europas (_Gleichberechtigung der Geschlechter, Religionsfreiheit, Trennung von weltlicher und göttlicher Gewalt, sowie Rechtssprechung, usw._) zu unterminieren.
Und dieser Umstand findet auf deutschen Straßen und sicher auch in anderne Ländern Europas schon tag täglich statt. Ich brauche nur bei mir aus dem Fenster schauen, paar Häuser weiter, auf der anderen Straßenseite befindet sich eine salafistische Moshee.
Ich sehe da jeden Tag voll verschleierte Frauen, wo man nur noch die Augen erkennen kann, rein und raus gehen, durch einen seperaten Eingang, weil die nicht durch den gleichen gehen dürfen wie die Männer und ich sehe auch, wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue, wie eben jene Frauen mit 3m Abstand hinter ihren Männern laufen müssen weil es eben keine Gleichberechtigung zwischen Mann und Frau im Salafismus gibt.
Genauso ist nach wie vor in diesen Familien die Zwangsverheiratung Sitte, oder der Mord an Töchtern wenn selbige die "Ehre" der Familie "besudeln".

Ich behaupte wie gesagt nicht das alle Muslime der 4-5% die bei uns leben Extremisten sind, die den Islam radikal auslegen, aber das müssen sie auch nicht, auch 1% reicht schon aus um in einer Gesellschaft unfrieden zu stiften und gesellschaftliche Werte zu untergraben.
Viel mehr Rechtsextremisten haben wir in Deutschland schließlich auch nicht die gewaltätig sind, als 1%, trotzdem sorgen diese 1% immer wieder für Ärger und Schlagzeilen.

In dem Zusammenhang finde ich es übrigens auch interessant das man Pegida vorwirft das sich unter ihnen Nazis befinden, aber wieviele radikale Islamisten befinden sich wohl immer wieder unter den Teilnehmern von Demos gegen Islamphobie?
Dieses Jahr gab es nicht weit von meiner Wohnung eine Versamlung der Rechten, gegen die Islamisierung, und eine Gegendemo dagegen, dort waren einige radikale Islamisten drunter, aber auch linke Bürger, SPD usw. Da hat sich niemand gefragt ob man damit evt. irgendwelchen Islamisten in die Hände spielt, oder sie unterstützt.

Wie dem auch sei, ich will das ganze Thema eigentlich auch nicht aufbauschen, aber auch nicht kleiner reden als es ist, ich finde nur man sollte endlich mal anfangen nicht nur durch die Plüschbrille zu schauen, sondern radikale Islamisten genauso als ein Problem an zu sehen wie radikale Rechte, oder radikale Linke. Denn alle 3 haben nur eins im Sinn, die Errichtung totalitärer intoleranter Systeme!


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (2. Januar 2015)

Dann sollte man nebenbei auch noch vielleicht den guten alten Großmufti Mohammed Amin al-Husseini, den zu dem Zeitpunkt mächtigsten und einflussreichsten Muslim, erwähnen.

Der gute Mann war höchstpersönlich in Auschwitz und hat die Gaskammern begutachtet, er war durchaus begeistert und der Meinung dass diese ''Endlösung'' auch in Palästina für ''Frieden sorgen würde'', auch war er nach seiner Flucht 1941 ein ''persönlicher Gast von Adolf Hitler'' und durfte in Oybin verweilen.
Auf persönlicher Ebene hat er sich mit vielen hochrangigen NS-Ideologen sehr gut verstanden, kein Wunder, da es ideologisch gesehen wenig Unterschiede gibt, diesbezüglich waren sie sich eindeutig einig.

Ab 1943 hat er in Bosnien islamistische Waffen-SS Divisionen ausgebildet, jene übrigens nicht nur einmal unglaubliche Gräueltaten an Zivilisten ausübten. 
Lustigerweise waren die islamistischen Wehrmachts und Waffen-SS Verbände alles andere als klein (insgesamt mindestens um die 50.000 Mann) und unter anderem absolut religiös motiviert, nicht umsonst wurden diese größtenteils von Imamen ausgebildet und angeführt.

Ich glaube folgende ''gute Tat'' verschafft einen recht eindeutigen Eindruck über des Wesens dieses Mannes:


Wikipedia schrieb:


> "1943 verhinderte al-Husseini die Freilassung von 5000 jüdischen Kindern, die auf Initiative des Roten Kreuzes gegen 20.000 gefangene Deutsche ausgetauscht werden sollten. Durch seine persönliche Intervention bei Heinrich Himmler erreichte er, dass die Kinder stattdessen in deutsche Konzentrationslager deportiert und ermordet wurden. Der Mufti drängte immer wieder auf den strikten Vollzug des Völkermordes an den Juden, unter anderem, indem er Ribbentrop gegenüber die Wichtigkeit der „Lösung des Weltjudenproblems“ beschwor."



Und dass dieser unglaubliche Verbrecher von der islamisch-arabischen Welt heutzutage immer noch als


Jassir Arafat schrieb:


> "unserem Helden al-Husseini"


gefeiert wird ist sowieso die größte Frechheit.

Und dass das alles nun einmal etwas mit dem Islam an sich zu tun hat ist Tatsache, das ist unbestreitbar.
Befasst man sich mit dieser faschistischen Ideologie wird schnell klar dass diese weder mit den Menschenrechten, noch mit unserem demokratischen System konform geht.

Glücklicherweise sind sehr viele ''Muslime'' aber nicht mehr der eigentlichen Grundidee treu, deren religiöse Einstellung hat in dem Sinne oftmals eher kulturelle Hintergründe und wird dementsprechend auch praktisch gar nicht ausgelebt.
Allerdings gibt es sehr wohl gewisse Spuren, beziehungsweise Tendenzen, dieser Ideologie die sich besonders in muslimisch geprägten Gesellschaften widerspiegeln.

Die Facebook-Seite ''Killuminati'' ist das beste Beispiel dafür, eine latente Abscheu gegenüber unwillkommen Gruppen (größtenteils gegenüber Juden) ist stets vorhanden. Der Antisemitismus der da stattfindet ist teilweise unter aller Kanone, ich habe da schon so einige Zitate, welche den Holocaust lobpreisen, lesen müssen.
Sieht man sich die immense Reichweite an wird schnell klar dass das keine kleine Gruppierung am Rande ist und so eine Einstellung leider weit verbreitet ist.

Ich für meinen Teil betrachte jeden Menschen per se als gleich, ich mache mir ein Bild von Menschen bezogen auf deren Handlungen, da spielen Sachen wie vermeintliche religiöse Einstellung oder Herkunft absolut keine Rolle.
Nur so kann man jedem Menschen eine faire Chance geben sich zu beweisen.

...................just my two cents..................


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Januar 2015)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Dann sollte man nebenbei auch noch vielleicht den guten alten Großmufti Mohammed Amin al-Husseini, den zu dem Zeitpunkt mächtigsten und einflussreichsten Muslim, erwähnen.



Wie willst du zu dem Thema eine objektive Aufarbeitung erwarten wenn das schon beim großen Thema als ganzes garnicht gewünscht ist. Schau dir doch nur irgend eine x beliebige Doku zum Völkermord im 3ten Reich an, im besten Fall werden andere Opfer als Juden beiläufig erwähnt, im schlechtesten Fall werden nur 6 Millionen getötete Juden erwähnt.
Keiner arbeitet die Schicksale derer auf die kein Jude waren und im Lager gelandet sind, oder beschäftigt sich eigehnender damit das Sozialisten, Kommunitsten, Roma, Sinti, Schwarze, behinderte Menschen, und viele weitere ebenfalls Opfer des Nationalsozialismus geworden sind.

Genauso beschäftigt man sich lieber nicht mit dem Umstand das auch Volkgruppen wie die Krim-Tataren, ukrainische Kosaken und im Osten(Russland) lebende Muslime, sich an den Greultaten von SS und Wehrmacht immer fleißig beteiligt haben. Ich will garnicht wissen wie viele tote russische Zivilisten alleine auf das Konto von Tataren und Kosaken gehen, die sich für die russische Herrschaft und Misshandlung gerächt haben. Auch interessiert es bis heute niemanden wieviele russische Bürger wirklich im deutschen Herrschaftsgebiet gestorben sind von den offiziell 25 Millionen, in jeder Doku fällt diese Zahl nach wie vor, das evt. 8-10 Millionen noch auf die Kappe Stalins gehen, wenn interessiert es? 
Wird dieses Thema aufgearbeitet? Nein, für die Geschichtsschreibung war das Thema faktisch nicht existent, es waren nur Einheiten von Wehrmacht und SS die gemordet haben, also der Deutsche, sowie vieleicht ein paar "vereinzelte" Sympatisanten und genaue Zahlen, zu unbequem.

Nein, wie kannst du da erwarten das sich irgend jemand für ggf. 50.000 Muslime interessiert die sich am Völkermord beteiligt haben wo es schon sonst nicht in der Geschichtsschreibung interessiert.
Wie immer wenn der Mensch einen Schuldigen für etwas sucht ist die einfachste Lösung die praktikabelste und bequemste. Wahrheit ist unbequem und aufwendig, also lieber nicht die Wahrheit zu sehr unter die Lupe nehmen.

Sicher, am Ende würde auch die Wahrheit nichts daran ändern das Deutschland Initiator des Krieges und des Völkermords war und dieses Grauen überhaupt erst über Europa gebracht hat, aber die Wahrheit würde die Sicht doch vieleicht auf die Dinge verrücken, wäre da doch plötzlich nicht mehr nur das "eine" böse Land das sich bereitwillig am Völkermord beteiligt hat, sondern noch so einige andere Länder, Volksgruppen und Glaubensrichtungen die bereitwillig mitgemacht haben, gäbe es dann plötzlich viele schlechte Menschen und nicht mehr nur den schlechten deutschen Menschen.
Aber wie gesagt, Wahrheit ist unbequem und unschön, also bleiben wir lieber bei der Lüge und lassen uns weiter einreden das nur der Deutsche zu solchen Verbrechen fähig war und wenn mal einer geholfen hat, dann waren es ein paar verwirrte, oder geschah es unter Zwang und nicht weil man Idiologie und Interesse teilte oder Nutzen daraus zog und so freiwillig Handlanger war.

Interessant auch in wiefern sich das doch auch zu den Aussagen die man zu Pegida in der Politik getroffen hat gleicht, "alles Verwirrte", "alles Frustrierte", "alles Rechte", "alles Rassisten", Pauschalität und eine einfache Lösung. Die sind alle rechts, mit denen darf man nicht reden, die sind frustriert und daher nicht ernst zu nehmen.
Wenn würde es da wundern wenn die Wahrheit nicht doch was komplexer und diferenzierter wäre und somit unangenhm werden könnte?


----------



## MOD6699 (2. Januar 2015)

Weder noch! Deutschland ist gar kein Land sondern eine Firma!


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Januar 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Interessant auch in wiefern sich das doch auch zu den Aussagen die man zu Pegida in der Politik getroffen hat gleicht, "alles Verwirrte", "alles Frustrierte", "alles Rechte", "alles Rassisten", Pauschalität und eine einfache Lösung. Die sind alle rechts, mit denen darf man nicht reden, die sind frustriert und daher nicht ernst zu nehmen.
> Wenn würde es da wundern wenn die Wahrheit nicht doch was komplexer und diferenzierter wäre und somit unangenhm werden könnte?



Tja, so ist das eben, wenn PEGIDA von einem mehrfach vorbestraften Mann angeführt wird, eine Allianz mit Neonazis und Hooligens gebildet wird, prinzipiell keine Interviews gegeben werden und auf den wenigen Interviews, die gemacht werden konnten, nur die verbalen Auswüchse von fremdenfeindlichen Schwachköpfen zu hören sind und das wohl wichtigste, nahezu alle Forderungen der PEGIDA aus unterschiedlichen Gründen überflüssig oder falsch sind.

Pegida-Positionen im Faktencheck: Zuwanderung oder Abschottung? - Freie Presse

Pegida: Die Thesen im Faktencheck - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Und die Tatsache, dass in diesem Thread auf den letzten 2 Seiten vehement versucht wurde, eine Religion mit über 1, 6 Milliarden (!) Anhängern mit Bausch und Bogen anhand der Taten einiger radikaler Splittergruppen und grausiger Einzelfälle als barbarisch und gefährlich zu deklarieren, genau wie das z.B. auch ein "Fjordman" macht (der Lieblingsautor vom rechtsradikalen Massenmörder Breivik), rundet das Bild dann gut ab.


----------



## shotta (2. Januar 2015)

Finde den Grundgedanken der PEGIDA sehr gut. Grade was die Faschistische Türkei mit Erdogan und die nähe zu radikalen Terrorgruppen, die den Islam dazu benutzen um Soldaten anzuheuern. Das tut mir für meine muslimischen Freunde leid.

Aber die Gefahr bei der PEGIDA ins Rechtsextreme abzurutschen ist recht groß.
Finde es *******, dass Asylanten teils den Arsch vergoldet bekommen, während deutsche Bürger, die noch im Krieg für ihr land gekämpft haben in Armut leben müssen etc


----------



## rammstein_72 (2. Januar 2015)

Es gibt durchaus versuche auch von jungen bzw. modernen Muslimen (liberaler Islam/Säkularer Islam) den Glauben zu reformieren und das mit Erfolg. Das will denke ich mal auch niemand bestreiten. Auch ist der Islam keine homogene Gruppe. Den Koran kann man wie die Bibel ganz nach belieben auslegen ganz klar (worin auch die Gefahr besteht siehe Breivik). Der große Teil ist auch friedlich.

Aber diese "bedauerlichen Einzellfälle" werden in vielen Brennpunkten auch hier zur Regel. Wie schon gesagt reichen auch 1% oder ein halber der extreme Gedanken hat. Hier ein paar Infos über die in Deutschland vertretenen Gruppen, die fragwürdige Gedanken haben. Dabei bin ich noch nicht auf die großen Gruppen mit Anteilen auf Extremismus, Frauenfeindlichkeit, Homophobie etc. eingegangen (dann sähe es noch düsterer aus). Anteile der verschiedenen muslimischen Glaubensrichtungen, hab ich ein paar Seiten davor:

Ibaditen â€“ Wikipedia
Salafismus â€“ Wikipedia

Und Spiegel hat sich leider auch nicht wirklich mit Ruhm bekleckert was die Neutralität betrifft (hat kaum einer in der Medienlandschaft). Viele Experten wussten das sich solche Proteste angesichts der (und das ist nun mal so) Islamisierung und Radikalisierung insbesondere in den Großstädten bilden werden. Sie wundern sich nur, dass dies so spät passierte. Wir deutsche sind sehr tollerant aber irgendwann ist auch bei uns eine Grenze erreicht. Ich glaube das die PEGIDA nur der Anfang ist. Dank der Ansprache von Frau Merkel, hat die PEGIDA übrigens wieder zulauf bekommen. 

Auch sehe ich den Begriff "Fremdenfeindlichkeit" nicht mehr an. Den Islam gibt es in Deutschland in einer höheren Anzahl seit 50 Jahren. Fremd kann der uns also nicht mehr sein. Ich bin selber nicht 100% mit der PEGIDA einig nicht zuletzt wie @shotta schon sagte wegen der Gefahr schnell selber Radikal zu werden (bei der Hetze in der Politik und Medien), aber finde es wie gesagt gut das die Politik mit ihren Versagen konfrontiert werden. Ist aber wieder mal klar, dass die anderen dafür schuld sind. Als in den Schulen Amokläufer unterwegs waren, warens nicht soziale Ungerechtigkeit, Vernachlässigung oder ein fehlerhaftes Bildungssystem, nein es waren die bösen "Killerspieler".

@shotta vergoldet bekommt man leider im diesen Land nichts mehr. Es ist wie @aloha84 schon mal sagte unsere verhunzte Integrations- und Asylpolitik. Ich wäre ebenfalls für eine Arbeitserlaubnis wenn nicht sogar für eine Pflicht und ich denke, dass viele diese Chance auch nutzen würden.Wichtig wäre aber auch den Unternehmen klar zu machen, dass dies keine neue Chance für Lohndumping ist. Aber das ist wieder eine andere Sache.


----------



## aloha84 (2. Januar 2015)

@shotta
Was heißt "vergoldet"?
Finanziell am Existenzminimum, keine Arbeitserlaubnis, Leben im Heim oder zugewiesener Unterkunft, Bewegungsfreiheit stark eingeschränkt (Asylant darf sich nur innerhalb des Landkreises befinden)......naja wenn DAS ein "goldiges" Leben ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht....


----------



## Amon (2. Januar 2015)

> Tja, so ist das eben, wenn PEGIDA von einem mehrfach vorbestraften Mann angeführt wird, eine Allianz mit Neonazis und Hooligens gebildet wird, prinzipiell keine Interviews gegeben werden und auf den wenigen Interviews, die gemacht werden konnten, nur die verbalen Auswüchse von fremdenfeindlichen Schwachköpfen zu hören sind und das wohl wichtigste, nahezu alle Forderungen der PEGIDA aus unterschiedlichen Gründen überflüssig oder falsch sind.



Auf den linksradikalen Steinewerfer der später Außenminister wurde habe ich glaube ich schon einmal hingewiesen. Was hat der PEGIDA Mensch für Vorstrafen? Ich glaube das war ein Drogendelikt und Körperverletzung, beides natürlich voll politisch relevant. Neonazies und Hooligans....ok, da waren die restlichen 17000 Neonazis ja letztens in guter Gesellschaft. Keine Interviews, auch ok. Wenn man mir dann das Wort im Mund umdrehen würde, wie es die angepasste Presse in diesem Land tut, würde ich auch keine Interviews geben, hat ja keinen Sinn.


----------



## Exception (2. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht ist es auch ganz klug von der Pegida als Einheit aufzutreten und keinen Anführer  zu benennen.  Das könnte  in der heutigen Zeit recht schnell dumm ausgehen. Man stelle sich nur mal vor wie schnell und leicht die Integrität  der Gruppe untergraben werden könnte wenn einem Anführer  mal eben KiPos  oder ähnliches  untergeschoben  würde,  um seine Autorität zu untergraben...


----------



## Verminaard (2. Januar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Auf den linksradikalen Steinewerfer der später Außenminister wurde habe ich glaube ich schon einmal hingewiesen.



Stand dieser Außenminister nicht auch im Verdacht am Tod eines Polizisten mit schuld zu sein? Irgendwas mit Molotovcocktail und Verbrennung?


Dafuer das es nur die radikalen Moslems sind, die unschoene Sachen machen, distanzieren sich, auch oeffentlich, die "normalen" Moslems etwas zu wenig mMn.
Geht jetzt nicht um jeden Einzelnen. Eher die Vertreter. Entweder wird sowas von der Medienwelt ferngehalten, oder es findet nicht in dem Ausmaß statt, das das auch jeder wirklich mitbekommt.
Wieso wird nicht z.b. auch Erdogan und sein radikaler Kurs, der die Tuerkei doch etwas weit zurueckwirft, von aufgeschlossenen, modernen, Moslems scharf kritisiert?

Hier kommt man dann leicht in Versuchung alle in einen Topf zu schmeissen. Auch wenns falsch ist.

Die PEGIDA koennte ruhig in ihren Forderungen aufnehmen, das generell alle Religionen zur Privatsache erklaert werden muessen und sich aus dem politischen Weltgeschehen rauszuhalten haben.


----------



## MOD6699 (2. Januar 2015)

Wenn man bedenkt wie diese Menschen politisch verfolgt werden und um ihr Leben fürchten kann man schon von "vergolden" reden  Viele vergessen warum diese Leute überhaupt flüchten.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Januar 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bildung ist kein Garant für garnichts, das Thema hatten wir ja schon. Bildung ist eine Chance mehr nicht. Wissen bedeutet nicht das man dadurch automatisch das richtige macht.



Bildung ist der Grundstein für eine intelligente und fortgeschrittene Gesellschaft, wenn die in Armut lebenden nicht wissen, wie sie ihre Kranken behandeln müssen, weil es ihnen an medizinischer Fachkompetenz fehlt, weil sie kein entsprechendes Studium absolvieren können, nicht wissen, dass das Wasser im Teich in das sie und die Tiere ihre Fäkalien ausscheiden, schlichtweg nicht verwertbar ist oder wie man sauberes Wasser gewinnt, dann ist das klar ein Bildungsproblem. Dass Bildung nicht der erste Schritt sei, stimmt überhaupt nicht, wie will ich mich und meine Familie ernähren, wenn ich nicht weiß, was giftig ist und was nicht?


aloha84 schrieb:


> @shotta
> Was heißt "vergoldet"?
> Finanziell am Existenzminimum, keine Arbeitserlaubnis, Leben im Heim oder zugewiesener Unterkunft, Bewegungsfreiheit stark eingeschränkt (Asylant darf sich nur innerhalb des Landkreises befinden)......naja wenn DAS ein "goldiges" Leben ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht....


Vergoldet würde ich es nicht nennen, aber wir haben bei uns im Ort ein Asylantenheim. Da siehst du fast jeden Morgen meist eine ganze Familie, inkl. Kleinkinder, in den Bus einsteigen, die dann in die Stadt fahren und 3 Stunden später mit Tüten voller Zeugs wiederkommen - die mit so ziemlich allem voll sind, außer Lebensmittel.

Selbiges im Sozialamt, die gehen rein, holen innerhalb von zwei Sekunden ihr Geld ab, und verschleudern es dann im Stadtshopping. Solche "Schwarze Schafe" gibt es, die das vom Staat zugesicherte Geld eben nur weniger sinnvoll ausgeben.

"Finanziell am Existenzminimum" kann ich nach dem was ich mit meinen Augen gesehen habe ehrlichgesagt überhaupt nicht bestätigen. Auch die, die ich auf der Straße treffe, denen geht es recht gut, die meisten haben Markenklamotten an, einige laufen auch mit dem iPod rum. 

Denen in der Stadt geht es weniger gut, das stimmt, aber den ländlich untergebrachten Asylanten scheint es offenkundig an nicht sehr viel zu fehlen.


----------



## Verminaard (2. Januar 2015)

Two-Face schrieb:


> "Finanziell am Existenzminimum" kann ich nach dem was ich mit meinen Augen gesehen habe ehrlichgesagt überhaupt nicht bestätigen. Auch die, die ich auf der Straße treffe, denen geht es recht gut, die meisten haben Markenklamotten an, einige laufen auch mit dem iPod rum.



Das Problem an der ganzen Sache ist doch eher die individuelle Wahrnehmung.
Natuerlich faellt dir ein Beduerftiger, welcher mit Smartphone usw. herumlaeuft eher auf, als einer der Eben nichts hat.
Diese "schwarzen Schafe" (bewusst so geschrieben) praegen aber fuer Alle eine Meinung.

Geht es PEGIDA jetzt wirklich um die Fluechtlinge, abgesehen einer vernuenftigeren Aufteilung im Euroraum (wenn EU dann bitte in allen Belangen) oder wie jetzt?
Irgendwie dreht sich die Diskussion in letzter Zeit nur noch um Fluechtlinge. 
Das denen geholfen werden sollte, steht doch sowieso ausser Frage.
Wieso wird dann nicht in gleicher Intensitaet dem eigenen Volk geholfen? Das es da mehr als genug Baustellen gibt, sollte auch nicht wirklich angezweifelt werden.


----------



## Captn (2. Januar 2015)

Das sind aber laut einigen Usern Luxusprobleme und somit zweitrangig.
Da hat die hiesige Politik meiner Meinung nach einfach derben Nachholbedarf.


----------



## Verminaard (2. Januar 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Das sind aber laut einigen Usern Luxusprobleme und somit zweitrangig.
> Da hat die hiesige Politik meiner Meinung nach einfach derben Nachholbedarf.



Ist aber schoen so eine Meinung zu lesen, das die Armut der eigenen Bevoelkerung ein Luxusproblem ist.
Dann muss man auch so konsequent sein, und behaupten das es den Fluechtlingen die es in die EU-Zone geschafft haben ja eh gut geht. 
Wir muessen und nur noch um die arme Bevoelkerung kuemmern, die es nicht so gut haben, in einem modernen westlichen Land Asyl zu finden.
Also die armen Schweine die noch immer in den Kriesengebieten sind. Die noch immer um ihr Leben fuerchten muessen etc etc.
Aber ja, dafuer haben wir ja die Entwicklungshilfe, die genau was fuer solche Situationen macht oder hilft?

Diese Scheinheiligkeit kotzt mich schon bissi an.


----------



## Adi1 (2. Januar 2015)

Das Problem sind ja nicht die Flüchtlinge, sondern die 

ungerechte Verteilung des Steuereinkommens des Staates. 

Wenn ein Großteil des Geldes nur für die Pensionsansprüche für Beamte, für Bankenrettungsfonds usw. ausgegeben werden,

während in unserem Land die Infrastruktur verfällt,

dann läuft doch einiges schief. 

Das merken doch die Menschen, und davor haben Sie Angst, keiner weiß worauf das hinausläuft.


----------



## Leob12 (2. Januar 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ist aber schoen so eine Meinung zu lesen, das die Armut der eigenen Bevoelkerung ein Luxusproblem ist.
> Dann muss man auch so konsequent sein, und behaupten das es den Fluechtlingen die es in die EU-Zone geschafft haben ja eh gut geht.
> Wir muessen und nur noch um die arme Bevoelkerung kuemmern, die es nicht so gut haben, in einem modernen westlichen Land Asyl zu finden.
> Also die armen Schweine die noch immer in den Kriesengebieten sind. Die noch immer um ihr Leben fuerchten muessen etc etc.
> ...



Diese Scheinheiligkeit kotzt mich ebenfalls an. 
Ja, es geht auch Deutschen schlecht, nur es liegt nicht an Flüchtlingen oder Zuwanderern. Sobald es irgendwo Geld für irgendwelche Ausländer gibt, kommen die ersten Wichtigtuer und fordern dass man dieses Geld doch lieber für die eigenen Leute verwendet. Aber wo sind diese Forderungen wenn es mal nicht um Ausländer geht? Nirgends. Nur sobald irgendjemandem geholfen werden könnte, der irgendwoher kommt, dann steigt man auf die Barrikaden und regt sich auf. 
Denselben Einsatz für die "eigenen" Leute möchte ich sehen wenn es um Milliarden an Euros für irgendwelche Banken geht, wenn Milliarden von Euros in irgendwelche Prestigeprojekte gepumpt werden, anstatt Menschen zu helfen. Nur da regt sich keiner, und nun kommen diese Leute daher und nennen andere Scheinheilig? Ernsthaft? 
Ich könnte lachen wenn es nicht so traurig wäre. 

Niemand muss den Gürtel enger schnallen nur weil Menschen, die teilweise absolut alles verloren haben, geholfen wird. Nur gerne wird das Gegenteil von irgendwelchen Populisten oder rechten Idioten behauptet, nicht offen, nein, sondern subtil. Damit schürt man Ängste und wohin das führen kann, sollte jedem klar sein.

Vorfall bei Pegida-Demo : Angriff unter Applaus - taz.de
Richtig toll, ein fast schon organisierter Lnychmob und man versucht es zu vertuschen.


----------



## Verminaard (2. Januar 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Diese Scheinheiligkeit kotzt mich ebenfalls an.
> Ja, es geht auch Deutschen schlecht, nur es liegt nicht an Flüchtlingen oder Zuwanderern. Sobald es irgendwo Geld für irgendwelche Ausländer gibt, kommen die ersten Wichtigtuer und fordern dass man dieses Geld doch lieber für die eigenen Leute verwendet. Aber wo sind diese Forderungen wenn es mal nicht um Ausländer geht? Nirgends. Nur sobald irgendjemandem geholfen werden könnte, der irgendwoher kommt, dann steigt man auf die Barrikaden und regt sich auf.
> Denselben Einsatz für die "eigenen" Leute möchte ich sehen wenn es um Milliarden an Euros für irgendwelche Banken geht, wenn Milliarden von Euros in irgendwelche Prestigeprojekte gepumpt werden, anstatt Menschen zu helfen. Nur da regt sich keiner, und nun kommen diese Leute daher und nennen andere Scheinheilig? Ernsthaft?
> Ich könnte lachen wenn es nicht so traurig wäre.
> ...




Du unterstellst jetzt mir direkt das ich absolut nichts mache ohne mich nur im Ansatz zu kennen?

Ich wuerd gerne mal von dir lesen, was du glaubst alles ueber mich zu wissen.

Ich finde das eine bodenlose Frechheit.


Das einige Idioten die im Deckmantel der PEGIDA rumlaufen und Straftaten verueben, das muss gleich als Benchmark fuer die ganze PEGIDA gelten.
Wie sieht es im Umkehrschluss aus? Was ist mit den ganzen Straftaten die durch Asylanten veruebt werden? Da sind Drogenverkaeufe noch die harmlosen Sachen.

Wenn Argumente bringen, sollten sie fuer Alle gelten.


----------



## Leob12 (2. Januar 2015)

Das war nicht gegen dich persönlich gerichtet, aber leider gibt es genug Menschen die irgendwelchen Flüchtlingen oder Einwanderern das Geld nicht "geben wollen", weil man ja genug arme eigene Leute hätte. Viele dieser Leute schreien aber nicht so laut, wenn man wieder ein zweistelliger Milliardenbetrag für irgendwelche Banken oder sonstwas locker gemacht wird. Das kotzt mich an. Sobald Ausländer irgendwas bekommen können, schreien sie, sonst sind sie still. 

Wie gesagt, das ging nicht gegen dich oder sonstwen hier.


----------



## Verminaard (2. Januar 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Das war nicht gegen dich persönlich gerichtet, aber leider gibt es genug Menschen die irgendwelchen Flüchtlingen oder Einwanderern das Geld nicht "geben wollen", weil man ja genug arme eigene Leute hätte. Viele dieser Leute schreien aber nicht so laut, wenn man wieder ein zweistelliger Milliardenbetrag für irgendwelche Banken oder sonstwas locker gemacht wird. Das kotzt mich an. Sobald Ausländer irgendwas bekommen können, schreien sie, sonst sind sie still.
> 
> Wie gesagt, das ging nicht gegen dich oder sonstwen hier.




Das hier:


Leob12 schrieb:


> Diese Scheinheiligkeit kotzt mich ebenfalls an.
> 
> Nur da regt sich keiner, und nun kommen diese Leute daher und nennen andere Scheinheilig? Ernsthaft?
> Ich könnte lachen wenn es nicht so traurig wäre.


war doch direkt auf das bezogen:


Verminaard schrieb:


> Diese Scheinheiligkeit kotzt mich schon bissi an.



Ich kann mich auch irren, aber "Scheinheiligkeit" wurde bisher noch nicht so wirklich oft benutzt in diesem Thread


Ich persoenlich habe nichts gegen, wenn ich direkt auf Etwas angesprochen werde. Ich mache Fehler, ich habe vielleicht nicht immer den richtigen Gedankengang.
Wenn mich keiner auf irgendwas hinweist, kann ich es auch nicht besser machen.
ABER: Behauptungen in den Raum zu stellen, ohne wen zu kennen, geht halt nicht.

Das dein Posting direkt auf meins und durch die Aussage darin auch direkt auf mich bezogen war, das wuerde glaube ich, nicht nur ich so sehen.

Nicht so schlimm jetzt, bin nicht hier um mich mit Jemanden direkt zu streiten. Das ist Bloedsinn.


Eine Vielfalt von Meinungen und Ansichtspunkten ist schon eher begruessenswert in einer vernuenftigen Diskussion. Auch wenn man oft die Meinung mit anderen nicht teilt.


btw: zu deiner Aussage: Jeder, wirklich Jeder in meinem Umfeld hat sich gegen Bankenrettungen ausgesprochen. Auch werden bei uns Steuerverschwendungen sehr heftig diskutiert.
Das Beste aus Fazit was ich daraus schliessen kann, ist das ich im Laufe der Zeit doch einige Nichtwaehler dazu bewegen konnte, wieder zur Urne zu gehen, und wenigstens so ihren Unmut zu aeussern.


----------



## lozux (2. Januar 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das Problem sind ja nicht die Flüchtlinge, sondern die
> 
> ungerechte Verteilung des Steuereinkommens des Staates.
> 
> ...


in unserem Land verfällt keine Infrastruktur. xD


----------



## Verminaard (2. Januar 2015)

lozux schrieb:


> in unserem Land verfällt keine Infrastruktur. xD



Die ist einfach nicht so wirklich vorhanden.
Siehe Breitbandausbau. Oh Wait: 1st World Problems?!

Marode Straßen? Wofuer dann eine Maut?

Schon mal mit dem Auto durch den Ruhrpott gefahren? Gelsenkirchen und Umgebung kann ich da empfehlen. Hagen ist mit seinen Schlagloechern auch nicht zu verachten.
Da kann ich schon verstehen warum sich Leute fuer die Großstadt SUV's kaufen. Nicht wegen Prestige oder Modeerscheinung, nein weil die Dinger da einen erheblichen Mehrwert haben.


----------



## lozux (2. Januar 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Die ist einfach nicht so wirklich vorhanden.
> Siehe Breitbandausbau. Oh Wait: 1st World Problems?!
> 
> Marode Straßen? Wofuer dann eine Maut?
> ...


Straßen sind aber auch zum Großteil Ländersache, in Stuttgart hab ich noch nie ein Schlagloch in einer Straße gesehen. Ich habe nicht gesagt dass unsere Infrastruktur perfekt sei, aber sie verfällt bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (2. Januar 2015)

Die Infrastruktur verfällt in den USA. Dagegen sind die Probleme in Europa relativ bescheiden. 

Ich sag nur überiridische Stromleitungen auf alten Holzmasten.


----------



## Verminaard (2. Januar 2015)

Was genau hat jetzt die USA damit zu tun?

Sollen wir denen jetzt auch unter die Arme greifen, nur weils dort angeblich schlechter ist als bei uns?

Koennten wir machen, Deutschland ist ja so reich.


----------



## shotta (2. Januar 2015)

Leob12 bringt schon ein paar gute argumente.
Ich finde es schön, dass deutschland den menschen die im krieg alles verloren haben helfen kann.

aber es scheint so, dass deutschland für jeden und alles die kastanien aus dem feier holt, während die amis uns im rücken sitzen.

die pegida ist doch eine organisation gegen die islamisierung des ABENDLANDES, wo ich auch sehr dagegen bin, aber unter diesem mantel verbergen sich halt gerne rechtsextreme ausländerfeindliche menschen, welche die ausländer im inland weg haben wollen.


----------



## Iconoclast (2. Januar 2015)

Geisterschiffe mit Flüchtlingen im Mittelmeer: "Ein neuer Grad der Grausamkeit" - N24.de

Direkt umdrehen und zurück schippern lassen, wie Australien es macht. Auch immer lustig, dass unter den armen Bedürftigen fast nur junge Männer sind. Frauen und Kinder scheinen wohl keine Hilfe nötig zu haben. Aber wir haben ja Platz.

Montag geht es auch in Köln los, Kögida oder so heißt es dort. Aber die ganzen Linken und Merkel spielen sowieso der Pegida voll und ganz in die Karten und stärken sie weiter. Weiter so, das gibt 'nen zweiten DDR Aufstand!


----------



## Leob12 (2. Januar 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Geisterschiffe mit Flüchtlingen im Mittelmeer: "Ein neuer Grad der Grausamkeit" - N24.de
> Direkt umdrehen und zurück schippern lassen, wie Australien es macht. Auch immer lustig, dass unter den armen Bedürftigen fast nur junge Männer sind. Frauen und Kinder scheinen wohl keine Hilfe nötig zu haben. Aber wir haben ja Platz.
> Montag geht es auch in Köln los, Kögida oder so heißt es dort. Aber die ganzen Linken und Merkel spielen sowieso der Pegida voll und ganz in die Karten und stärken sie weiter. Weiter so, das gibt 'nen zweiten DDR Aufstand!



Dir ist schon klar warum es hauptsächlich junge Männer probieren oder? 
Ein führerloses Schiff umdrehen und zurückschippern lassen, aha, wie würdest du das anstellen? 
Pegida wird sich nie zu einem DDR-Aufstand aufbauen, hoffentlich, wenn schon, dann gute Nacht und hallo Europa von vor 70 Jahren, auch wenns natürlich keiner hören will. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Was genau hat jetzt die USA damit zu tun?
> Sollen wir denen jetzt auch unter die Arme greifen, nur weils dort angeblich schlechter ist als bei uns?
> Koennten wir machen, Deutschland ist ja so reich.


Meine Güte, bitte tu uns allen einen Gefallen und fühl dich nicht immer direkt angesprochen oder interpretier nicht 100 Dinge hinein. Was soll ich nun darauf antworten? Ein normales Argument auf dein hoffentlich nicht ernst gemeintes Statement oder Sarkasmus? 
Aber gut, die Infrastruktur in Deutschland zerfällt weil nicht alle ein Glasfaserinternet und LTE-Handyinternet haben, erzähl mir bitte mehr von der verfallenen Infrastruktur in Deutschland.

@shotta: Wo passiert denn eine Islamisierung des Abendlandes? Ich spüre davon nichts, aber vielleicht gehört Österreich auch nicht zum Abendland.


----------



## Verminaard (2. Januar 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Meine Güte, bitte tu uns allen einen Gefallen und fühl dich nicht immer direkt angesprochen oder interpretier nicht 100 Dinge hinein. Was soll ich nun darauf antworten? Ein normales Argument auf dein hoffentlich nicht ernst gemeintes Statement oder Sarkasmus?
> Aber gut, die Infrastruktur in Deutschland zerfällt weil nicht alle ein Glasfaserinternet und LTE-Handyinternet haben, erzähl mir bitte mehr von der verfallenen Infrastruktur in Deutschland..



Kannst du mir mal erklaeren was dir jetzt genau nicht passt?

Du bringt ein Argument, und bist jetzt nicht damit einverstanden wenn man darauf eingeht?

Was hat jetzt genau die USA mit Deutschland, deutscher Infrastruktur und Fluechtlingen die nach Deutschland wollen genau zu tun?
Willst du jetzt aufzaehlen wo es noch ueberall schlechter auf der Welt ist als in Deutschland?
Ich verstehe nicht was du damit bezwecken willst.

Die USA ist eine der fuehrenden Industrienationen mit einer sehr zweifelhaften Politik. Wieso bringst du da jetzt ein 





Leob12 schrieb:


> Die Infrastruktur verfällt in den USA. Dagegen sind die Probleme in Europa relativ bescheiden.


 ?

Wenn dir meine Meinung nicht passt ist das eine Sache.
Andere Aussagen in einer Diskussion ins Laecherliche ziehen ist, zeugt nicht von wirklichem Interesse ueberhaupt auf andere Meinungen einzugehen.


----------



## Leob12 (2. Januar 2015)

In Deutschland verfällt keine Infrastruktur, wie oft noch. 

Ich hab als Beispiel die USA genannt, weil deren Infrastruktur teilweise irgendwo in den 70ern stecken geblieben ist. Dort verfällt die Infrastruktur, nicht in Deutschland. Hab ich nicht genau ausgeführt weil ich dachte dass es klar sein dürfte was gemeint war. Hab ja auch ein aktuelles Beispiel aus den USA genannt. 
Darauf schreibst du was die USA damit zu hat. Gar nichts, das ist doch klar, das war aber nur ein BEISPIEL! für Infrastruktur die verfällt, denn in Deutschland ist das nicht der Fall. 
Dann schreibst du irgendeinen Käse von wegen ob man ihnen auch noch helfen soll, und was soll ich darauf antworten? War das wirklich ernst gemeint? Wenn nein, was sollte ich darauf antworten? Wenn ja, dann ist es traurig, denn sowas steht sowieso nicht zur Debatte, ergo ist es sinnlos darüber irgendwie zu diskutieren. 

Ich ziehe keine Aussagen ins Lächerliche, ich wundere mich nur darüber was du wieder hineininterpretierst. 

Natürlich könnte ich darüber fortfahren, warum die USA Probleme mit der Infrastruktur haben, und Deutschland nicht, das ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt zu blöd, und mit dem eigentlichen Thema hat es nichts zu tun. 
Ich hab das Thema mit der verfallenden Infrastruktur nicht aufgegriffen.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Willst du jetzt aufzaehlen wo es noch ueberall schlechter auf der Welt ist als in Deutschland?


Ja, könnte ich, da wird das Limit für die maximal zulässigen Zeichen aber ziemlich sicher überschritten und die Zeit ist mir dafür zu schade


----------



## Amon (2. Januar 2015)

In Deutschland verfällt die Infrastruktur nicht?! Dann schaue die mal bitte die Straßen bei uns im Pott an! Da ist alles im Arsch!


----------



## Verminaard (2. Januar 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Natürlich könnte ich darüber fortfahren, warum die USA Probleme mit der Infrastruktur haben, und Deutschland nicht, das ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt zu blöd, und mit dem eigentlichen Thema hat es nichts zu tun.
> Ich hab das Thema mit der verfallenden Infrastruktur nicht aufgegriffen.




Natuerlich hat das nichts mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun.
Aber wie ist es dazu gekommen?

Im Grunde herrschen hier grob 2 Meinungen: 
Die Einen sagen: Deutschland muss unbedingt um jeden Preis helfen.
Die Anderen sagen: helfen ja, aber nicht aber nicht um jeden Preis.

Dann geht eine Argumentationsreihe los, warum wieso weshalb.
Jeder will natuerlich seine Meinung mit Argumenten verstaerken.

Es fielen so Aussagen wie: Deutschland hat Geld im ueberfluss, da muss man helfen, egal wie hoch der Preis ist (etwaige Uebertreibungen moege man mir an dieser Stelle verzeihen)
Da wird gegengehalten mit: Deutschland hat genug eigene Probleme, sollte mal zu Hause die Hausaufgaben machen, bevor man den Retter der Welt spielt.

Geht dann so weiter: Deutschland hat Pflicht zu helfen, weil Kriegsschuld und Kolonialschuld vs. die heutigen Generationen haben nichts mit damals zu tun und Kriegsschulden sind laengst bezahlt.
Kriminalitaetsrate steigt seit dem Anstieg der Asylanten vs. das stimmt ja so gar nicht.

usw. usw.
Zwischendurch wird immer wieder gerne die Nazikeule geschwungen. Wobei ich, bei der Definition von Nazi jetzt per se nichts Schlimmes sehe, wenn ich mich auf die Aussage von ruyven berufe. Aber Nazi = Kriegsverbrecher ausm WW2.


So gehts halt immer weiter mit Argumenten und Gegenargumenten. Egal wie sinnbefreit die sind.
Dann gibts ab und an sehr unsinnige Sachen die dann mit einer Prise Sarkasmuss beantwortet werden.



Ich weis jetzt auch nicht wies hier vernuenftig weitergehen soll. Eigentlich wurde hier Alles gesagt, und bis auf Standpunkte kommt nicht viel bei rum.

Ich persoenlich wuerde Loesungsansaetze begruessen.
Wie kann man Asylanten eine wuerdevolle Umgebung schaffen?
Was muss veraendert werden, damit Leuten die Aengste genommen werden?
Was ist wirklich an den Vorwuerfen dran, das Kriminalitaetsrate steigt, wo Asylanten in der Naehe untergebracht werden?
Wenn das stimmt, wie geht man damit um? 
Soll es ein deutsches Problem bleiben, oder waere zu Zeiten der EU nicht besser die komplette EU miteinzubeziehen. Damit auch Anlaufstaaten wie Italien, Frankreich, Spanien nicht komplett alleine gelassen werden?
Wie kann eine vernuenftige Hilfe finanziert werden?
Was macht man, um zeitgleich dem eigenen Volk zu helfen?
etc
etc
etc


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (3. Januar 2015)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Dann sollte man nebenbei auch noch vielleicht den guten alten Großmufti Mohammed Amin al-Husseini, den zu dem Zeitpunkt mächtigsten und einflussreichsten Muslim, erwähnen.
> 
> Der gute Mann war höchstpersönlich in Auschwitz und hat die Gaskammern begutachtet, er war durchaus begeistert und der Meinung dass diese ''Endlösung'' auch in Palästina für ''Frieden sorgen würde'', auch war er nach seiner Flucht 1941 ein ''persönlicher Gast von Adolf Hitler'' und durfte in Oybin verweilen.
> Auf persönlicher Ebene hat er sich mit vielen hochrangigen NS-Ideologen sehr gut verstanden, kein Wunder, da es ideologisch gesehen wenig Unterschiede gibt, diesbezüglich waren sie sich eindeutig einig.
> ...


Ich will zu dieser späten Stunde keinen langen Text schreiben, aber hier ein paar Zitate bezüglich al-Husseini:


> 1921 wurde die britische Militärverwaltung Palästinas durch eine Zivilverwaltung abgelöst. Der erste Hochkommissar Herbert Louis Samuel hob das Urteil gegen al-Husseini auf und ernannte ihn *trotz seiner mangelnden religiösen Ausbildung* infolge seines Studienabruchs in Kairo zum Mufti von Jerusalem, *eine Stellung, die die al-Husseini-Familie seit mehr als einem Jahrhundert mit verschiedenen Mitgliedern innehatte*. Samuel versuchte dadurch einen Ausgleich mit den palästinensischen Arabern zu erzielen. *Insbesondere wollte er den Clan der Husseinis zufriedenstellen*, nachdem ein Familienmitglied als Bürgermeister von Jerusalem nach dem Pogrom von 1920 abgesetzt worden war.





> Zusätzlich wurde mit der Wiedereinführung eines Großmuftis von Jerusalem versucht, ein neues politisch-religiöses Oberhaupt unter Kontrolle der britischen Mandatsbehörden ins Leben zu rufen [...] Husseini hatte zu keinem der drei von den palästinensischen Muftis favorisierten Kandidaten gehört, *so dass ihn lediglich seine Familienzugehörigkeit und Verwandtschaft zum letzten Großmufti **Kāmil al-Ḥusainī qualifizierten*


Mit anderen Worten; Er nichts weiter als ein Schulabbrecher, der hier und da ein paar - aus dem Konext gerissene - Koranverse aufgeschnappt hat und sich für den Imam schlechthin hielt. Genau wie aktuell ~0,1575% der in Deutschland lebenden Muslime es auch tun. Das einzige, was Husseini vorzuweisen hatte, war die Zugehörigkeit zu einer reichen Familie. Innerhalb der islamischen Welt hatte er in etwa eine genauso große Bedeutung wie ein Stein, der in der Gegend rumliegt.


----------



## aloha84 (3. Januar 2015)

Um der ganzen Sache mal ein bisschen Humor abzuringen, und da wir hier bei PCGH sind --> Prince of Pegida.


----------



## Adi1 (3. Januar 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> In Deutschland verfällt keine Infrastruktur, wie oft noch.



Du scheinst nicht viel in Deutschland rumzukommen. 

Es gibt sehr viele Kommunen, die stehen kurz vor der Pleite.

Da verfallen Straßen und Brücken, da ist kein Geld da für Schwimmbäder, in den Schulen schimmelt es an den Wänden.

Von Deiner Argumentation her, ist das also ein "Normalzustand".


----------



## Captn (3. Januar 2015)

Das Problem ist meiner Meinung nach die Auffassung von normal.
Vor 70 Jahren sah es hier überall grauenvoll aus. Jetzt haben wir uns aber über Generationen hinweg einen gewissen Standard erarbeitet, den wir, völlig normal, als normal empfinden.
In anderen Regionen dieser Erde sieht es aber anders aus.

Aber dieser Schwachsinn, von wegen uns geht es gut, wir haben genügend Geld und bla bla bla....
Wer entscheidend das denn?
Wer entscheidend, dass meine Probleme sogenannte Luxusprobleme sind?
Der gierige Politiker, der für schwachsinnige Beschlüsse ein Vermögen verdient?


----------



## torkol (3. Januar 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Du scheinst nicht viel in Deutschland rumzukommen.
> 
> Es gibt sehr viele Kommunen, die stehen kurz vor der Pleite.
> 
> ...


Und das soll die Schuld von Ausländern sein oder was?


----------



## Adi1 (3. Januar 2015)

torkol schrieb:


> Und das soll die Schuld von Ausländern sein oder was?



Nein, das habe ich nie behauptet. 

Mein Post bezieht sich auf eine Aussage von Loeb12.
Zerreiße doch bitte nicht die Zusammenhänge in den Posts.


----------



## cryon1c (3. Januar 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nein, das habe ich nie behauptet.
> 
> Mein Post bezieht sich auf eine Aussage von Loeb12.
> Zerreiße doch bitte nicht die Zusammenhänge in den Posts.



Wenn es hier grauenvoll aussehen soll, seht mal nach was im Ausland so üblich ist. Wir jammern hier über Kleinigkeiten die sich leicht beheben lassen und Deutschland ist relativ gesehen eins der reichten Länder dieser Welt. Nur weil das Geld nicht zu 100% da sitzt wo man es gerne hätte (was aber normal ist und überall so aussieht - irgendjemand kommt immer zu kurz), heißt das nicht das wir jetzt keinem anderen mehr helfen dürfen der es NÖTIGER hat. Denn die Leute die herkommen, haben nichts. Sie meckern nicht über schlechte Straßen, sie haben drüben gar keine. Auch Schulen haben sie keine die schimmeln könnten. 

Und da würde ich mich freuen wenn das Geld dort zuerst ankommt, denn diese Leute bauen danach ihre Länder auf, stärken die Wirtschaft und kaufen UNSERE Produkte, bezahlen unsere Entwicklungen usw. 
Davon kann man auch die eigenen Straßen reparieren. Aber man kann es auch engstirnig und egoistisch sehen, das sieht man bei vielen Leuten. 
Wir haben einige Luxusprobleme, der gemeine Deutsche meckert auch wenn er bei 60km/h die Bodenwellen spürt und schimpft über den Straßenbelag. Andere haben gar keinen und sie stellen keine Ansprüche drauf^^


----------



## Iconoclast (3. Januar 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar warum es hauptsächlich junge Männer probieren oder?
> Ein führerloses Schiff umdrehen und zurückschippern lassen, aha, wie würdest du das anstellen?
> Pegida wird sich nie zu einem DDR-Aufstand aufbauen, hoffentlich, wenn schon, dann gute Nacht und hallo Europa von vor 70 Jahren, auch wenns natürlich keiner hören will.



Ganz einfach, umdrehen und führerlos zurückschippern lassen. Die wissen worauf die sich einlassen, Pech gehabt. Es kann nicht sein, dass die alle hier an unseren Küsten auflaufen und allesamt sofort untergebracht werden. Das geht ganz einfach, siehe auch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und genauso ist es richtig, kein bisschen anders. Jede andere Ansicht wird sich in ein paar Jahrzehnten übel rechen.
Es wird auch kein Europa wie vor 70 Jahren geben, das funktioniert heute nicht mehr. Da werden sich andere Wege öffnen und Merkel & Co steuern direkt drauf zu, selber schuld. Aber diesmal tanzen ja auch genug andere Länder mit, von daher.


----------



## robafan1 (3. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht sollten wir die Energie und das Geld für den Ausbau Europas zu einer Festung lieber dafür aufwenden, endlich öffentlich zu sagen, wie es ist: Deutschland ist ein Einwanderungsland. Und anstatt Zäune für x Mio. € hochzuziehen, sollten wir dieses Geld lieber mal für sinnvolle Lösungsansätze verwenden. Was soll so eine Abschottung bringen? Sind das etwa christliche Werte? Ganz klar nicht. Von unseren Vorfahren mal ganz zu schweigen. Wer weiß, ob es uns jetzt geben würde, wenn die reichen Länder vor 70 Jahren es sich so einfach gemacht hätten.


----------



## Adi1 (3. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn es hier grauenvoll aussehen soll, seht mal nach was im Ausland so üblich ist.
> Wir haben einige Luxusprobleme, der gemeine Deutsche meckert auch wenn er bei 60km/h die Bodenwellen spürt und schimpft über den Straßenbelag. Andere haben gar keinen und sie stellen keine Ansprüche drauf^^



Ich war schon oft im Ausland und habe gesehen, wie die Menschen in anderen Teilen der Welt leben. 
Ob die dort Straßen haben, ist für mich kein Maßstab, denn ich lebe hier.

Um das nochmal endgültig klarzustellen, ich bin dafür, dass wir Bürgerkriegsflüchtlinge bis zu einer gewissen Grenze 
vorbehaltslos aufnehmen.
Diese müssen hier ein ordentlich integriert werden, damit auch diese Menschen eine Perspektive haben. 

Wir können aber nicht, das Elend der ganzen Welt alleine lindern.
Stelle Dir mal vor wir würden 10 Mio. Flüchtlinge aufnehmen, wer soll denn das finanzieren?

Freilich könnten wir das, die Frage ist nur,
wer hilft uns, wenn wir am Ende sind.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (3. Januar 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, umdrehen und führerlos zurückschippern lassen. Die wissen worauf die sich einlassen, Pech gehabt. Es kann nicht sein, dass die alle hier an unseren Küsten auflaufen und allesamt sofort untergebracht werden. Das geht ganz einfach, siehe auch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tschüss Menschlichkeit. Tschüss Nächstenliebe.


----------



## Adi1 (3. Januar 2015)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Tschüss Menschlichkeit. Tschüss Nächstenliebe.



Wo lebst Du denn?

Wenn die globalagierende Finanzmafia das Ruder übernimmt, da spielen solche Begriffe keine Rolle.

Vlt. dämmert es den Meisten jetzt langsam, wohin wir steuern. 

Dieses könnte so eine diffuse Angst sein, welche die Menschen nicht verstehen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Vlt. dämmert es den Meisten jetzt langsam, wohin wir steuern.



Wir steuern dahin dass sich die EU abschotten wird. Die Frage ist nur noch ob der Süden Europas vor oder hinter der Mauer stehen wird.
Noch stehen sie hinter der Mauer. Schön zu erkennen dass Italien genau das macht was die EU will. Anstatt vor der Küste Afrikas zu patrouillieren  und gegebenenfalls Schiffbrüche aufzunehmen schippern sie jetzt vor der Küste Italiens und kriege so nichts mehr mit was auf dem Mittelmeer passiert.


----------



## Adi1 (3. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wir steuern dahin dass sich die EU abschotten wird. Die Frage ist nur noch ob der Süden Europas vor oder hinter der Mauer stehen wird.
> Noch stehen sie hinter der Mauer. Schön zu erkennen dass Italien genau das macht was die EU will. Anstatt vor der Küste Afrikas zu patrouillieren  und gegebenenfalls Schiffbrüche aufzunehmen schippern sie jetzt vor der Küste Italiens und kriege so nichts mehr mit was auf dem Mittelmeer passiert.



Das ist war.

Eine mögliche Lösung wäre es ja, den Menschen da unten eine Möglichkeit zu bieten, selber aus der K....e rauszukommen.
Aber solange die EU hochsubventionierte Lebensmittel da unten verkauft, und den einheimigen Markt plattmacht, 
brauchen wir uns doch nicht wundern, das die Flüchtlinge hier Schlange stehen.

Wer profitiert denn eigentlich davon?


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wer profitiert denn eigentlich davon?



Die Industrie?  
Stell dir mal vor sie könnten ihre Sachen nicht mehr nach Afrika verschicken oder dürfte nicht mehr in Afrika ihren Müll billig entsorgen oder nicht mehr vor Afrikas Küste fischen.
Dann wäre der Bär los. Daher ziehen sie kurz mal an den "Fäden der Macht"  und schon macht die EU und deren Mitgliedsstaaten alles was sie wollen.


----------



## Adi1 (3. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Industrie?
> Stell dir mal vor sie könnten ihre Sachen nicht mehr nach Afrika verschicken oder dürfte nicht mehr in Afrika ihren Müll billig entsorgen oder nicht mehr vor Afrikas Küste fischen.
> .



Unsere Industrie profitiert doch nicht von Afrika, die können sich doch

unsere Produkte gar nicht leisten. 

Aber als Müllkippe sind die gut genug, auch was den Fischfang betrifft.
letztendlich ist Geiz geil, da fragt keiner mehr wo der Fisch herkommt.


----------



## cryon1c (3. Januar 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich war schon oft im Ausland und habe gesehen, wie die Menschen in anderen Teilen der Welt leben.
> Ob die dort Straßen haben, ist für mich kein Maßstab, denn ich lebe hier.
> 
> Um das nochmal endgültig klarzustellen, ich bin dafür, dass wir Bürgerkriegsflüchtlinge bis zu einer gewissen Grenze
> ...



Wir sind ja nicht die einzigen die Flüchtlinge aufnehmen. Und das was sie kosten, steht in keinem Vergleich zu dem was wir an anderen Stellen verballern (und was auch keinem hilft).

Die haben hier n 3 Liga Stadion für 1Mio. saniert. Das Ding ist leer weils da nicht zu sehen gibt. 
Was juckt mich das Teil wenn anderswo Leute im Elend leben?

So eine Grenze darf es nicht geben, höchstens eine allgemeine Absprache für den EU-Raum wegen der Aufteilung. Du kannst aber nicht sagen - hier ist Schluss, der darf noch rein und der nächste nicht mehr. Wer Hilfe braucht, soll sie bekommen. Und wenn wir sie brauchen sollten, kriegen wir sie auch - aber nur in dem Fall wenn wir uns nicht wie egoistische Schweine verhalten, da kriegen wir nix mehr. 
Und Flüchtlinge sollten nicht integriert werden. Sie sollen unsere Werte kennenlernen, eine einfache Ausbildung erhalten die ihnen hilft das eigene Land aufzubauen wenn sie heimkommen, sie sollen hier wie Azubis auch etwas Geld bekommen wenn sie lernen, haben sie ausgelernt und können noch nicht zurück, dürfen sie gerne in dieser Zeit arbeiten. Dann senken sich die Ausgaben und wir haben jemanden um deine kaputten Straßen zu reparieren wenn sie denn so stören. 
Klar will man es selbst besser haben und schöner, aber das kann man nicht dauerhaft auf Kosten von anderen Ländern finanzieren.


----------



## Adi1 (3. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und Flüchtlinge sollten nicht integriert werden. Sie sollen unsere Werte kennenlernen, eine einfache Ausbildung erhalten die ihnen hilft das eigene Land aufzubauen wenn sie heimkommen,
> QUOTE]
> 
> Unsinn, wer einmal hier ist, der bleibt hier.
> ...


----------



## timetoremember (3. Januar 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Diese Scheinheiligkeit kotzt mich ebenfalls an.
> Ja, es geht auch Deutschen schlecht, nur es liegt nicht an Flüchtlingen oder Zuwanderern. Sobald es irgendwo Geld für irgendwelche Ausländer gibt, kommen die ersten Wichtigtuer und fordern dass man dieses Geld doch lieber für die eigenen Leute verwendet. Aber wo sind diese Forderungen wenn es mal nicht um Ausländer geht? Nirgends. Nur sobald irgendjemandem geholfen werden könnte, der irgendwoher kommt, dann steigt man auf die Barrikaden und regt sich auf.
> Denselben Einsatz für die "eigenen" Leute möchte ich sehen wenn es um Milliarden an Euros für irgendwelche Banken geht, wenn Milliarden von Euros in irgendwelche Prestigeprojekte gepumpt werden, anstatt Menschen zu helfen. Nur da regt sich keiner, und nun kommen diese Leute daher und nennen andere Scheinheilig? Ernsthaft?
> Ich könnte lachen wenn es nicht so traurig wäre.
> ...



Da regt sich nur noch keiner auf, weil sie zum einen die Entscheidungsträger selbst gewählt haben und es zum anderen (noch) nicht zu spüren bekommen. Wenn diese Leute aber in 20-40 Jahren ihre Rente forden wird es schon noch ein böses Erwachen geben, Stichwort "Altersarmut". Zudem wird ja auch überall berichtet wie toll die EU und der Euro sind und man diese um jeden Preis am Leben erhalten muss da es sonst übel enden wird.

Ein wichtiger Punkt ist natürlich auch noch, dass man bei Flüchtlingen ein klares "Feindbild" hat. -Die kommen hier her, machen nix und haben trotzdem alles während "wir" 50 Jahre arbeiten und dann keine vernünftige Rente mehr bekommen, bald eine PKW-Maut zahlen und und und.- Das daran aber nicht die Flüchtlinge schuld tragen sondern unsere Politiker ist dabei weniger relevent (noch), da man dann natürlich auch sich selbst (auch in Bezug auf die allgemeine politische Meinung) hinterfragen muss und man zudem erst einmal etwas nachdenken muss. Da ist es einfacher sich die "bösen" Zuwanderer zum Feinbild zu erklären und auf die (baufällige) Straße zu gehen um zu protestieren.


----------



## cryon1c (3. Januar 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Unsinn, wer einmal hier ist, der bleibt hier.
> 
> Wer es schafft, dass Mittelmeer zu überwinden,
> 
> der bleibt dauerhaft in Europa.



Falsch. Die Asylbewerber, wie Flüchtlinge die hier bleiben richtig genannt werden, gehen zurück sobald die Lage in ihrem Land es zulässt. Sie kriegen hier keine Aufenthaltsgenehmigung oder ein Arbeisvisum usw, sie gehen zurück.
Falls du darauf anspielst, das sie immer wieder hierherkommen, wie es z.B. in den USA an der Mexico-Grenze üblich ist (die Grenzbeamten erkennen einige Flüchlinge schon persönlich), so ist dies hier nicht der Fall. Warum sollten sie auch nach all den Jahren wieder übers Meer, wenn in ihrem Land wieder Frieden herrscht,  es aufgebaut wird und sie hier sowieso nix machen dürfen?


----------



## Adi1 (3. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Falsch. Die Asylbewerber, wie Flüchtlinge die hier bleiben richtig genannt werden, gehen zurück sobald die Lage in ihrem Land es zulässt.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Leob12 (3. Januar 2015)

Unsere Industrie profitiert in höchstem Maße von Afrika, leider ist das sehr einseitig und kommt irgendwann als Bumerang zurück. Afrika liefert billige, seltene Erden, Edelsteine, 

Siehe Piratenproblem vor Somalia. Wer fischt denn dort die Gewässer leer sodass es für die Fischer vor Ort keine Perspektive mehr gibt? Und nun muss man dort unzählige Kriegsschiffe patroullieren lassen um Containerschiffe zu schützen. Solange man nur die Symptome halbherzig bekämpft, wird sich dort unten leider nichts zum Guten wenden.


----------



## timetoremember (3. Januar 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Unsere Industrie profitiert in höchstem Maße von Afrika, leider ist das sehr einseitig und kommt irgendwann als Bumerang zurück. Afrika liefert billige, seltene Erden, Edelsteine,
> 
> Siehe Piratenproblem vor Somalia. Wer fischt denn dort die Gewässer leer sodass es für die Fischer vor Ort keine Perspektive mehr gibt? Und nun muss man dort unzählige Kriegsschiffe patroullieren lassen um Containerschiffe zu schützen. Solange man nur die Symptome halbherzig bekämpft, wird sich dort unten leider nichts zum Guten wenden.



Und genau so ist es doch selbst in unserem eigenen Land. Die Symptome werden versucht zu bekämpfen und die eigentlichen Probleme häufen sich. Irgendwie will ich mir gar nicht vorstellen wie das ganze in 10-20 Jahren aussieht. Solange es genaug Stom und Geld für den 50Zoll TV gibt ist doch jeder glücklich. Man braucht aber bloß ein paar tausend Kilometer richtung Süden schauen und wird sehen das in der Ukranine nachts einfach mal das Licht ausgeht weil nicht genug Strom da ist. Und schon schauen alle blöd aus der Wäsche. Und dann will man mir auch noch ein Elektroauto andrehen weil es ja so wichtig ist wegen der Umwelt, wohingegen die Strompreise immer weiter steigen. Und das ist wieder nur eins von vielen Dingen die hier einfach falsch laufen und bei denen sich doch jeder denken sollte: "Moment mal, irgendwas stimmt doch hier nicht!"
Lieber wieder 50Mrd in eine Pleitebank stecken, 100Mrd nach Spanien, Griechenland und Co schicken und gleichzeitig Rentenkürzungen durchführen und die PKW-Maut einführen. Die Reichen werden reicher und die Armen.....den Spruch kennt jeder und er wirkt mittlerweile echt ausgelutscht aber da ist schon was dran.


----------



## Amon (3. Januar 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Unsere Industrie profitiert in höchstem Maße von Afrika, leider ist das sehr einseitig und kommt irgendwann als Bumerang zurück. Afrika liefert billige, seltene Erden, Edelsteine,
> 
> Siehe Piratenproblem vor Somalia. Wer fischt denn dort die Gewässer leer sodass es für die Fischer vor Ort keine Perspektive mehr gibt? Und nun muss man dort unzählige Kriegsschiffe patroullieren lassen um Containerschiffe zu schützen. Solange man nur die Symptome halbherzig bekämpft, wird sich dort unten leider nichts zum Guten wenden.


Dir ist schon klar dass in Somalia seit Jahrzehnten pure Anarchie herrscht? Eine Regierung gibt es da schon lange nicht mehr. Da ist es auch völlig egal wer da die Meere leer fischt. Die Brüder da machen sowieso was sie wollen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (4. Januar 2015)

Es ist überhaupt nicht egal. Irgendwie muss Essen auf den Tisch kommen. Wenns nicht als Fischer klappt, weil Firmen dort alles leer fischen, dann greifen viele zum Äußersten und werden Piraten - leider.


----------



## Iconoclast (4. Januar 2015)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Tschüss Menschlichkeit. Tschüss Nächstenliebe.



Nächstenliebe und Menschlichkeit hat nichts damit zu tun, alles und jeden aufzunehmen. Aber wenn dich das so wurmt, warum braust du nicht deinen Keller um bietest 4 oder 5 Flüchtlingen ein Dach über dem Kopf? Oder hört da dann deine Menschlichkeit auf?


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (4. Januar 2015)

Ich unterstütze lieber Flüchtlingsheime und seriöse Organisationen (nicht nur mit Geld). In meinem Keller wäre kein menschenwürdiges Leben möglich (~4m²) v.a. nicht zu dieser Jahreszeit. Aber selbst wenn ich wollte, würde ich damit gegen Gesetze verstoßen



> Nächstenliebe und Menschlichkeit hat nichts damit zu tun, alles und jeden aufzunehmen.


Aber damit, möglichst vielen zu helfen.


----------



## Xion4 (4. Januar 2015)

Ich denke dass Thema Pegida ist schon sehr weit weg von dem was der Ansatz eigentlich ist. Das Thema wird seitens der Politik genutzt um von eigentlichen Problemen abzulenken.

Generell denke ich auch, eine Pauschalisierung ist nicht richtig. Dennoch ist der Ansatz richtig.

Wir müssen die Zuwanderung nach Deutschland besser kontrollieren. In anderen Ländern schon üblich, bei uns aufgrund der Vergangenheit ein Tabuthema. 

Flüchtlingen helfen, kein Problem, doch warum nur wir, es gibt noch genügend weitere Länder. 

Zuflucht ist denke ich lobenswert, dennoch muss diese auch ein Ende haben. Und es muss genauer geprüft werden, Menschen sollen eben nicht nach Deutschland kommen, um sich hier bezahlen zu lassen.

Achja, und dann kommt noch das Thema Integration: auch wenn ein Aufenthalt nur temporär angedacht ist, was ja ein recht langer Zeitraum hier in D sein kann, so sollte man doch erwarten, dass man sich unser Kultur anpasst. Jedem seinen Glauben, seine Art zu leben, aber entsprechend gilt es auch dieses uns, den Deutschen in unserem eigenen Land zu gestatten. 

Mich stört es nicht wenn jemand seiner Religion folgt, es ist mir auch egal welche es ist, aber wenn dieses dazu führt, dass man sich von der Allgemeinheit trennt oder eine öffentliche Intoleranz gegenüber den ansässigen Religionen zur Schau stellt, hört der Spaß meines Erachtens nach auf. 

Kommt nach Deutschland weil Ihr hier leben wollt, weil Ihr hier Arbeiten wollt. Aber dann passt euch auch uns Deutschen an, sorgt eben nicht dafür, dass wir uns unserer Meinung schämen müssen oder gar in einigen Stadtviertln unwohl fühlen, dass unsere Kinder sich in Schulen ausgegrenzt fühlen, dass sich junge Schüler respektlos gegenüber Lehrerinnen verhalten, weil man zu Hause lernt, dass Frauen nichts zu sagen haben.

Jeder ist in unserer Kultur willkommen. Würden wir als Deutsche dass Klischeéverhalten einger Ausländer in deren Ländern vorweisen, wir würden geteert und gefedert werden. Und würde man keine Kirche bauen lassen und vor allem keine Sozialleistungen zahlen. Und wenn wir dann auch noch respektlos gegenüber der ansässigen Kultur oder Religion werden würden, dann dürften wir uns ein 2 x 1 Meter großes Loch graben.

Ich habe nichts gegen Zuwanderung oder Ausländer, ich denke aber, dass auch wir langsam anfangen müssen, dass ganze ein wenig zu reglementieren und uns von unserer Vergangenheit ein wenig lossagen müssen. Wir sind Teil der EU, entsprechend haben alle den gleichen Anteil innerhalb der EU zu tragen, eben nicht selektierte Länder.

Just my 2cents. Flame off.


----------



## Anticrist (4. Januar 2015)

Schöner Spruch den ich heute gelesen habe ..



> "Nehmen Sie uns nun die Arbeitsplätze weg, oder emigrieren sie in unser Sozialsystem? Entscheidet euch mal, damit ich euch ernst nehmen kann"




Wer der Meinung ist wir würden alles und jeden nehmen, hat einfach keine Ahnung der Realität .. mal ein Beispiel 

Meine Freundin (siehe Foto) ist Brasilianerin. Brasilien gilt als Land mit "vereinfachten Einreisebedingungen".. das heißt kein Visum oder ähnliches nötig. Dennoch wird sie in Brasilien jedesmal raus gezogen und kontrolliert (in Frankfurt sowieso) und ihr angedroht die Einreise zu verweigern, sofern sie kein Rückflugticket hat. (wozu auch?!). Nebenbei bemerkt, sie arbeitete in Brasilien an einer Universität.

Trotzdem sie ein *deutsches Kind *hat, bekommt sie *keine *Aufenthaltsgenehmigung, obwohl sie sich in einer Beziehung mit einem Deutschen befindet, der nachweislich so viel verdient, das sie niemals auf den Sozialstaat angewiesen sein wird.
Nach der Geburt bekam sie eine Aufenthaltsgenehmigung für 18 Monat, mit dem Hinweis das diese sofort entzogen wird wenn sie sich nicht innerhalb der ersten 12 Monate nachweislich für den tollen *Integrationskurs *anmeldet ...


----------



## Captn (4. Januar 2015)

Das zeigt doch sehr schön wie "gut" unser Rechtssystem funktioniert.
Der ehrliche Mensch wird gegängelt und andere bekommen ungerechtfertigt alles "hinterhergeworfen".


----------



## Amon (4. Januar 2015)

Heirate sie und das Problem ist gelöst.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Januar 2015)

Protest: Pegida-Gegner wollen in zahlreichen Städten demonstrieren - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Iconoclast (5. Januar 2015)

Und wenn unter den Flüchtlingen sich auf einmal IS Mitglieder befinden und dies erst Jahre später rauskommt, flennen sie alle herum. Typisch links. Italien checkt mittlerweile alles doppelt und dreifach, was da von den Booten kommt. Was damal krass in die Rechte Richtung falsch lief, läuft nun krass in der linken Richtung falsch. Man lernt es einfach nicht.


----------



## Oberst Klink (5. Januar 2015)

Also, nun möchte ich auch mal etwas zu PEGIDA schreiben.

Ich beginne mal damit, wie die Öffentlichkeit und die Medien mit dieser Bewegung umgehen. Was mir auffällt ist, dass sehr häufig und sehr viel verallgemeinert und generalisiert wird. Es werden Begriffe verwendet, die in der eigentlich neutralen Presse nichts zu suchen hätten. Die Bewegung wird mal als ausländerfeindlich, mal als islamfeindlich bezeichnet. Ihre Mitglieder und Anhänger werden als dumme, arbeitslose Nazis betitelt. 
Ferner scheinen die wenigsten zu wissen, welche Positionen und Forderungen diese Gruppe vertritt. Das bezieht sich sowohl auf die Bevölkerung und besonders auf die Medien, da sich diese eigentlich genauer damit beschäftigen sollten. Manche Medien gehen sogar soweit, die Gruppe öffentlich zu verunglimpfen, allen voran die Bild-"Zeitung". 
Und leider muss ich auch feststellen, dass viele Deutsche einfach viel zu dumm und naiv sind, um sich selbst über die Bewegung zu informieren und sich eine eigene Meinung zu bilden. Die Mehrheit glaubt das was die Medien berichten und orientiert sich daran, ohne dies kritisch zu hinterfragen. Die wenigsten fragen sich: Ist PEGIDA überhaupt ausländer- und islamfeindlich? 
Es ist zutreffend, dass Parteien vom äußersten rechten Rand des politischen Spektrums sich gerne der Bewegung anschließen würden, zum Misfallen von PEGIDA. 
Denn wenn sich Mitglieder dieser Parteien unter die Demonstranden mischen, wird so in den Medien nur die Verallgemeinerung bekräftigt, dass die Bewegung ausländerfeindlich ist. PEGIDA hat sich selbst schon gegen diese rechtsaußenstehenden Parteien positioniert, was entweder kaum wahrgenommen oder bewusst verschwiegen wird. 
Was ich also feststelle ist: 
- Die Bewegung ist politisch nicht erwünscht und meinungsbildende Medien versuchen das Ansehen der Bewegung in der Bevölkerung zu schädigen.
- Das Recht auf eine freie Meinung wird von der Mehrheit sehr selektiv betrachtet und gilt offenbar nicht für solche Bewegungen wie PEGIDA. 
- Anhänger der Bewegung werden von Leuten verunglimpft, die sich auf einen moralschen Podest stellen in dem sie Toleranz predigen und Intoleranz gegenüber Andersdenkenden leben. 

Ja, mich schockiert der Umgang mit der Bewegung. Weder Medien noch Politik zeigen Bemühungen sich mal mit der Bewegung auseinanderzusetzen. Statt dessen wird alles getan um die Bevölkerung gegen die Bewegung aufzuhetzen, bzw. dagegen Stimmung zu machen. Und leider fallen diese Bemühungen in diesem Land auf fruchtbaren Boden. Ich kenne glaube ich kein Land, in dem es so viele Heuchler und Pharisäer gibt, wie Deutschland. Hier versuchen viele stets ihre politische Korrektheit, ihre moralische Erhabenheit unter Beweis zu stellen, in dem sie auch nur die geringste kritische Äußerung im Bezug auf Immigration, Islamismus, Ausländerpolitik, etc. als "rechtes Gedankengut" bezeichnen und Diejenigen, die diese Äußerungen tätigen, als "Nazis" zu beschimpfen. Sie verstehen sich selbst als Demokraten, legen aber alles andere als demokratische Werte an den Tag, wenn man von ihrer unumwerflichen und moralisch erhabenen Meinung abweicht. Sie fordern unermüdlich Toleranz und zeigen dann das genaue Gegenteil, wenn man ihnen nicht folgt. 

Es gibt Äußerungen von Gerhard Schröder, Oskar Lafontaine, Otto Schily und anderen, hochrangigen Deutschen Politikern und Amtsträgern, die deutlich radikaler sind, als die Forderungen und Positionen die PEGIDA vertritt. Nur kommt es in Deutschland nicht darauf an was man sagt, sondern wer es sagt. Davon hängt maßgeblich ab ob man dafür gefeiert oder als "Nazi" beschimpft wird. Gerhard Schröder, der 1997 sinngemäß sagte: "Polen sind beim Autodiebstahl besonders aktiv, die Prostitution wird von der Russenmafia kontrolliert, Drogenkriminelle kommen aus Südosteuropa und Schwarzafrika. Diese Leute müssen des Landes verwiesen werden.", forderte erst kürzlich einen "Aufstand der Anständigen" gegen PEGIDA. Würde sich ein PEGIDA-Anhänger derart äußern, z.B. in einem Kommentar bei FB, dann wette ich, würde er dutzendfach als "Nazi" beschimpft werden.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Januar 2015)

Iconoclast

Falsch ist es, alle unter Generalverdacht zu stellen. Das war bei den Aktivitäten der NSA in Deutschland schon falsch. Da wurden im übereifrigen Bestreben der Terrorverhütung alle deutschen Bundesbürger unter Generalverdacht gestellt . So geht es nun auch nicht. Terrorverhütung ja, aber unter Beachtung der Menschenwürde. Aber bei der PEGIDA geht es ja primär sowieso nicht um Terrorverhütung,  sondern darum, einer diffusen Angst vor einer Islamisierung Europas Ausdruck zu verleihen.


Oberst Klink

Die Forderungen der PEGIDA sind bekannt, nur machen sie nicht allzu viel Sinn. 

Pegida-Positionen im Faktencheck: Zuwanderung oder Abschottung? - Freie Presse

Pegida: Die Thesen im Faktencheck - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Oberst Klink (5. Januar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Oberst Klink
> 
> Die Forderungen der PEGIDA sind bekannt, nur machen sie nicht allzu viel Sinn.
> 
> ...



Nun, dann sollte RTL mal eine Umfrage unter PEGIDA-Gegendemonstranden machen und sie fragen, welche Forderungen und Positionen PEGIDA denn vertritt. Auf die Ergebnisse wäre ich sehr gespannt. Man kann also keines Falls behaupten, dass der Großteil der Deutschen Bevölkerung die Forderungen überhaupt kennt. 
Außerdem würde ich nicht behaupten, dass die Forderungen keinen Sinn machen. Es mag sein, dass nicht alles umsetzbar ist, allerdings beweisen auch die etablierten Parteien, dass ihre Forderungen bisweilen völlig absurd sind. 

Und nichtsdestotrotz rechtfertigt das in keinster Weise den Umgang der Medien und der Bevölkerung mit der Bewegung.


----------



## Adi1 (5. Januar 2015)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Und nichtsdestotrotz rechtfertigt das in keinster Weise den Umgang der Medien und der Bevölkerung mit der Bewegung.



Ja, da gebe ich Dir Recht.

Wie so oft ist die Plan- und Ziellose-Politik unserer Regierung völlig überfordert.

Wollte man nicht auch unbedingt Griechenland in der Eurozone halten? 

Da siehst Du mal, keiner hat einen Plan. 

Aber egal, erst mal weiter wurschteln, irgendwie klappt das schon.

Und die Medien können dafür gar nix.


----------



## Verminaard (5. Januar 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wollte man nicht auch unbedingt Griechenland in der Eurozone halten?
> 
> Da siehst Du mal, keiner hat einen Plan.




Die hatten sehr wohl einen Plan.
Griechenland war in der Eurozone so lange wichtig, wie Glaeuber viel Kapital in Griechenland versenkt hatten.

Es war unausweichlich die Rettungspakete zu schnueren. Wohin ging das Geld? Nach Griechenland oder wurden damit griechische Schulden bedient?
Wer hat das Geld letztendlich bekommen?
Jetzt einige Jahre spaeter, wo kaum noch jemand Glaeubiger ist, kann Griechenland fallen gelassen werden.

Schon fast schockierend die Haltung von der Bundesmerkel und wie offensichtlich das Alles ist.


Bankenrettung unter einem anderen Namen. Aber Jeder glaubt das die boesen Griechen unser aller Geld jetzt haben.

Man haette einen Schuldenschnitt machen sollen, wo die ersten Geruechte ueber Griechenlands Zahlungsunfaehigkeit aufkamen.
Aber das haette ja wem viel Geld gekostet?

Geht ihr mal weiterhin eure Kreuze bei SPD/CDU/CSU/Gruene/FDP machen.
Das jede Partei Klientelpolitik macht ist klar, aber leider hat keine der genannten Parteien die Bevoelkerung als Klientel.


Entstehen dann Parteien wie die AfD, Piraten usw und haben die ersten Erfolge ist das Aufschrecken groß und es wird groß denunziert. Von Nazis und was weis ich was wird hier gesprochen. 
Selbst die Linken werden immer wieder torpediert und noch immer mit SED in Verbindung gebracht.
So kann man schoen Stimmung machen.
Funktioniert bei PEGIDA doch auch hervorragend.
Stammtischparolen von der Politik fuers Volk.


----------



## Adi1 (5. Januar 2015)

Man müsste erst mal schauen, wo denn die Schulden herkommen. 

1+1 ist nun mal 2. 

Wer hat sich denn da verzockt?

Das sind doch nicht die Griechen alleine, 

Hier sind Spekulationen völlig aus dem Ruder gelaufen.


----------



## Iconoclast (5. Januar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Iconoclast
> 
> Falsch ist es, alle unter Generalverdacht zu stellen. Das war bei den Aktivitäten der NSA in Deutschland schon falsch. Da wurden im übereifrigen Bestreben der Terrorverhütung alle deutschen Bundesbürger unter Generalverdacht gestellt . So geht es nun auch nicht. Terrorverhütung ja, aber unter Beachtung der Menschenwürde. Aber bei der PEGIDA geht es ja primär sowieso nicht um Terrorverhütung,  sondern darum, einer diffusen Angst vor einer Islamisierung Europas Ausdruck zu verleihen.




Nein, in diesem Fall ist das richtig. Es ist bekannt, dass die IS Pfosten größenwahnsinnig sind und am liebsten die Welt regieren wollen. Guck dich mal bei Liveleak & Co um. Was du da findest ist echt an Brutalität nicht mehr zu überbieten. Und wenn sich nun über Monate/Jahre immer 'ne Ladung Hintermänner mit durchschleust, na dann Prost Mahlzeit.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Januar 2015)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Und nichtsdestotrotz rechtfertigt das in keinster Weise den Umgang der Medien und der Bevölkerung mit der Bewegung.



Na, dann wird dich dieser Artikel sicherlich empören. 

Pegida-Widerstand: Köln demonstriert gegen Antiislamisten - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Iconoclast (5. Januar 2015)

Alleine dass die dort mit durchgestrichenen Hakenkreuzfahnen(!) rumliefen, zeigt wie dumm die Leute sind. Nach deren bescheuertem linken Weltbild wären so einige Länder neuerdings die reinsten Nazistaaten. Den Knall hören sie wieder erst, wenn es zu spät ist. Hatten wir ja schonmal, gelle? 
Wenn noch etwas schlimmer als rechtes Gesocks ist, dann linkes Gesocks.


----------



## torkol (5. Januar 2015)

Da das hier ja diskutiert wurde frage ich nochmal nach:
Was genau sind denn die Ziele von PEGIDA?Ich meine man kann doch nicht Angst haben dass 5% "uns" alles wegnehmen werden?


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (5. Januar 2015)

Hier das offizielle Positionspapier der Pegida.
Kögida und Pügida waren heute schon ein ziemlicher Reinfall.
"Wir sind das Volk" - ja, klar

Warum sollen Pegida-Gegner eigentlich links sein?


> Wenn noch etwas schlimmer als rechtes Gesocks ist, dann linkes Gesocks.


Keins davon ist schlimmer als das Andere.


----------



## Iconoclast (5. Januar 2015)

Das sind die Ziele von PEGIDA:



> 1. Pegida ist für die Aufnahme von Kriegsflüchtlingen und politisch oder religiös Verfolgten. Das ist Menschenpflicht!
> 
> 2. Pegida ist für die Aufnahme des Rechtes auf und die Pflicht zur  Integration ins Grundgesetz der Bundesrepublik Deutschland (bis jetzt  ist da nur ein Recht auf Asyl verankert)!
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, jeder "Nazis Raus"-Schreier und Fahnenschwinger mit durchgestrichenen Hakenkreuzen ist für mich einfach nur ein Vollpfosten, der überhaupt keinen Plan hat. Mit Nazis hat das so viel zu tun wie Gehinrmasse und Linke, nichts. Ich heiße PEGIDA auch nicht komplett und in jedem Punkt gut, aber es sind wichtige Punkte da die auch stimmen. Welcher ranghohe Politiker hat vor kurzem nochmal gesagt, dass ein "Unterdrücken" von PEGIDA weitreichende Folgen haben kann und man vorsichtig sein muss?

Und deine 5% waren auch mal weniger, der Islam wächst wie nix anderes.



> Die muslimische Weltbevölkerung wird in den nächsten 20 Jahren um 35  Prozent zunehmen. Geht man 2010 von 1,6 Milliarden Muslimen weltweit  aus, dürften es 2030 bereits 2,2 Milliarden sein. Damit wächst die  muslimische Bevölkerung rund doppelt so schnell (durchschnittlich 1,5  Prozent pro Jahr), wie die nicht-muslimische (durchschnittlich 0,7  Prozent pro Jahr).
> 
> [...]
> 
> Auch in Europa wird es bis 2030 rund ein Drittel mehr Muslime geben. Der  Bevölkerungsanteil von derzeit 6 Prozent vergrößert sich auf 8 Prozent,  d.h. 44,1 Millionen jetzt in Europa lebende Muslime werden in zwei  Jahrzehnten 58,2 Millionen sein. Seit 1990 (29,6 Millionen) wäre das  fast eine Verdopplung.



Dazu gesellen sich dann Dinge wie, dass in England jede vierte Moschee zum Mord an Konvertiten aufruft und so supergeniale Phrasen aus dem Qurangekrackel.



> Quran (8:12) – “I will cast terror into  the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and  strike off every fingertip of them”
> 
> Quran (2:191-193) – “And kill them  wherever you find them, and turn them out from where they have turned  you out. And Al-Fitnah [disbelief] is worse than killing…
> 
> ...



Klar, in den nächsten paar Jahren passiert nicht viel, das passiert schleichend und irgendwann ist es zu spät, wie immer.



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Keins davon ist schlimmer als das Andere.




Doch, die schlimmsten Ausschreitungen finden bei Demonstrationen der Linken statt. Zeigt es doch aktuell wie super. Kein PEGIDA Demonstrant greift Leute an. Aber die "Antis" haben schon einen versuchten Mord auf ihrer Seite und der oder diejenigen müssen sich verantworten.



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Warum sollen Pegida-Gegner eigentlich links sein?
> 
> Keins davon ist schlimmer als das Andere.



Was sind denn Leute, die Nazis raus brüllen und mit Phrasen gegen Nazionalsozialismus um sich werfen, während sie gegen etwas demonstrieren, das nichtmal rechts ist?


----------



## rammstein_72 (5. Januar 2015)

Jemand der "Deutschland verrecke" o.ä. ruft ist in meinen Augen ebenso ein Faschist wie der, der "Ausländer raus" schreit. Und was ersteres betrifft, spricht nicht nur das den Deutschen an, sondern mMn auch den Ausländer, der in Deutschland lebt, arbeitet und sich integriert hat und ein Teil der deutschen Gesellschaft wurde. Im Grunde ist beides Mist.

PS: Schönes Best Of der Grünenzitate:

GrÃ¼ne hassen ihre eigenen WÃ¤hler - NOVAYO


----------



## Two-Face (6. Januar 2015)

Die radikalen IS-Rückkehrer werden vom Verfassungsschutz allesamt überwacht und die haben auch noch weitere Extremisten auf der Liste - man sollte mal ganz dringend von den Muslimen und den Salafisten abgrenzen. 

Letztere sind es, die ihre Ideologie verbreiten und gerade junge, nahost-stämmige Deutsche für ihre Überzeugung rekrutieren wollen. Der Großteil von dem, was die PEGIDA in ihrem Leitsatz formuliert ist eigentlich schon im (deutschen) Gesetzestext vorhanden. Das was PEGIDA praktisch bemängelt ist, dass es nicht oder nicht konsequent genug umgesetzt wird. Und das ist auch ein Grund, warum viele Politiker oder auch die Medien der Ansicht sind, diese Bewegung sei überwiegend rechtsgerichtet, was objektiv gesehen - je nach Standort - 42 - 56% zutrifft.

Ich finde schon, dass aus einer Mücke ein Elefant gemacht wird, wenn eine klare Minderheit der in Europa lebenden Moslems zur rigorosen Bedrohung erklärt wird. Ich habe keine Angst vor diesen Typen, denn gerade die, die sich da unten dem IS anschließen sind überweigend post-pubertierende, schlecht integrierte und desillusionierte Jugendliche, die ihrem Leben entfliehen wollen. Die sehen das als eine Art Videospiel an, denken sich nicht viel dabei und das es nicht schlimmer werden kann und fangen an zu meinen, sie wären ein äußerst wichtiger Teil von was ganz Besonderem, das was sich also schon irgendwie jeder Grundschüler wünscht, der Held in einem Comic zu sein.

Dabei kann fast keiner von denen überhaupt Arabisch oder musste mal nachts ohne Heizung schlafen.


----------



## Anticrist (6. Januar 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> ........



Du bist eigentlich ein gutes Beispiel.. deine schon fast paranoid-hysterische Panik und die damit verbundene Vermischung verschiedener Themenkomplexe zu einem "alles was mit Islam zu tun hat ist schlecht".
Das trifft auch auf fast jeden zu den ich bisher auf einer Pegida Demo vor dem Mikrofon gesehen habe


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Januar 2015)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Und nichtsdestotrotz rechtfertigt das in keinster Weise den Umgang der Medien und der Bevölkerung mit der Bewegung.



Nun, es spielt doch schon gar keine Rolle mehr welche "wirklichen" Ziele Pegida hat, Medien, Politik und der wütige Mob aus paranoiden "Gegendemonstranten" haben sich doch schon auf die ihr seid Nazis Schiene eingeschossen und interessieren sich nicht dafür ob man damit unrecht hat, oder falsch liegt. 
Pegida ist schon abgestempelt worden, von denen die daraus für ihre persöhnlichen interessen einen Nutzen ziehen wollen, und das dumme deutsche Volksvieh glaubt sowieso ehr das was Medien und Politik ihnen erzählen als sich mit dem Thema auseinander zu setzen. 
Hauptsache das alte klassische Feindbild des Nazis ist da gegen das man hetzen kann, das sich Politik, Medien und linker Mob dabei auch nur der Angst und Porpaganda bedient interessiert nicht, oder wie will man es sonst nennen das man versucht den Leuten Angst zu machen Pegida bestünde nur aus Faschisten und Rassisten?
Es ist fraglich ob Pegida bei dieser propagagandistischen Materialschlacht die gegen die Bewegung betrieben wird am Ende überhaupt etwas erreichen wird, schließlich gibt man sich ja alle Mühe die eigentlich zu weiten teilen vertretbaren Forderungen als genau das Gegenteil zu verkaufen und die Bewegung als Ausgeburt des Rechtsextremismus hin zu stellen.



Anticrist schrieb:


> Du bist eigentlich ein gutes Beispiel.. deine  schon fast paranoid-hysterische Panik und die damit verbundene  Vermischung verschiedener Themenkomplexe zu einem "alles was mit Islam  zu tun hat ist schlecht".
> Das trifft auch auf fast jeden zu den ich bisher auf einer Pegida Demo vor dem Mikrofon gesehen habe



Das trifft doch genauso auf die Gegenseite zu wo man eine paranoid-hysterische Panik vor faschistisch-rassistischen Pegida Demonstranten herrauf beschwört welche unsere Gesellschaft zerstören wollen und alle Ausländer am liebsten vergasen möchten.
Beide Seiten nehmen sich da zu einem gewissen Grad nichts, was fehlt ist das man von staatlicher Seite endlich mal Vernunft beweist und sich ernsthaft mit diesen Ängsten und Anliegen die von Pegida vorgebracht werden auseinander setzt statt hier eine Stigmatisierung und Deformierung zu betreiben.




			
				Iconoclast schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, die schlimmsten Ausschreitungen finden bei Demonstrationen der  Linken statt.



Das stimmt allerdings, die rechten Demos der letzten Jahre waren auffällig bestrebt darin es möglichst zu wenig gewalttätigen Auseinandersetzungen kommen zu lassen. Wenn man von gewalttätigen Ausschreitungen gehört hat dann war das in aller Regel bei Demos und Gegendemos aus dem linken Lager und da meist nicht zu knapp.
Ob es 1er Mai ist, Gegendemonstrationen, es ist oft das linke Lager gewesen das angefangen hat gewalttätige Ausschreitungen vom Zaun zu brechen...


----------



## Iconoclast (6. Januar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Du bist eigentlich ein gutes Beispiel.. deine schon fast paranoid-hysterische Panik und die damit verbundene Vermischung verschiedener Themenkomplexe zu einem "alles was mit Islam zu tun hat ist schlecht".
> Das trifft auch auf fast jeden zu den ich bisher auf einer Pegida Demo vor dem Mikrofon gesehen habe



Tja, ich kann nur oft genug betonen, dass fast meine ganze Familie für unseren Staat arbeitet und mir jeder sagt, dass in den Medien alles viel zu viel heruntergespielt kommt und selbst mein Vater bei der Polizei für Interviews Auflagen bekommt, was er im Bezug zu Ausländern sagen darf und was nicht. Zumal die Stimmung in den verschiedenen Ländern gleich ist, da braucht es nicht erst PEGIDA. Man sieht ja, wie weit es in England, bei unseren Nachbarn, mittlerweile gekommen ist. Jeder trifft Vorkehrungen und erlässt oder ändert Gesetze oder schickt einfach alle Flüchtlinge ohne große Hamepelei zurück. Warum wohl? Weil die alle keine Ahnung haben und Nazis sind? Das ist auch wieder typisch Deutsch. Man sieht drumherum was passiert, aber natürlich ausgerechnet uns wird das niemals passieren und öffnen alles Tür und Tor. Selbst einige Türken in der Türkei fragen schon, warum wir uns dermaßen auf der Nase rumtanzen lassen. Im weggucken waren die Deutschen auch schon immer sehr gut. Braucht man sich ja nur die Geschichte angucken.


----------



## aloha84 (6. Januar 2015)

Ich kann nur nochmal betonen, dass "hier" eben nicht "jeder einfach reinkommt".
Das Hauptproblem bei der Angst vor IS ist in meinen Augen, dass PEGIDA so tut als würden die jetzt als Asylanten zu uns kommen.
Man kann ja mal nen Schwarzafrikaner fragen wie er zu IS steht, der wird dich mit großen Augen ansehen und fragen "was ist IS?"
Dabei sind die meisten IS Sympathisanten in unserem Land:
1. Bundesbürger, sie haben einen deutschen Pass
2. hier vor Ort erst rekrutiert, die Gründe kann man nur mutmaßen (schlechte Bildung, Armut, Perspektivlosigkeit, fehlgeleitete Integration, falsche Freunde, Religionsfanatismus)

Und wenn man IS bekämpfen will, muss man genau dort ansetzen.


----------



## Verminaard (6. Januar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Und wenn man IS bekämpfen will, muss man genau dort ansetzen.



Also Deutsche raus aus Deutschland?


SCNR


----------



## aloha84 (6. Januar 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Also Deutsche raus aus Deutschland?
> 
> 
> SCNR



Eine Ausbürgerung aufgrund von Straftaten ist nicht möglich, wohin sollte man die Idioten auch abschieben --> die will ja keiner haben.
Es ist ja schon schwierig die "Rückkehrer" rechtlich zu belangen.


----------



## rammstein_72 (6. Januar 2015)

Zur Linken und rechten Gewalt habe ich noch ein paar Fakten:

Politisch motivierte Kriminalität (PMK): Bundesrepublik Deutschland | linksextremismus.org

derzeit sind es deutlich mehr rechte vergehen als bei Linke. Es sei jedoch zu beachten, dass bei den rechtsextremen Gruppen Propagandadelikte ebenso einberechnet werden. Wenn man sich das Bild bei der Gewaltbereitschaft (welches Gesellschaftlich am relevantesten ist) ansieht, sieht das Bild wieder ganz anders aus:

PMK (BRD) - Gewalttaten (2001-2012) | linksextremismus.org

Die Daten stammen direkt vom BMI.


----------



## Iconoclast (6. Januar 2015)

Habe ich ja gesagt, die Linken sind Schlimmer was Gewalttaten angeht. Sieht man bei den Anti Pegida Demos ja auch. Einen Mordversuch haben wir schon.


----------



## Oberst Klink (6. Januar 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Alleine dass die dort mit durchgestrichenen Hakenkreuzfahnen(!) rumliefen, zeigt wie dumm die Leute sind. Nach deren bescheuertem linken Weltbild wären so einige Länder neuerdings die reinsten Nazistaaten. Den Knall hören sie wieder erst, wenn es zu spät ist. Hatten wir ja schonmal, gelle?
> Wenn noch etwas schlimmer als rechtes Gesocks ist, dann linkes Gesocks.



Die Auseinandersetzung mit PEGIDA zeigt mal wieder eines ganz deutlich: In Deutschland wollen oder können viele nicht mehr zwischen "Nazi", gemäßigten Rechten und Konservativen unterschieden. Es fängt schon in den Schulen an wo den Kindern und Jugendlichen beigebracht wird, dass rechts=schlecht ist, die mehrheitlich eher "linksgerichteten" Medien schlagen in die selbe Kerbe in dem sie z.B. PEGIDA als "islamfeindlich" oder "ausländerfeindlich" bezeichnen und behaupten, die Bewegung wäre gegen jegliche Zuwanderung. Und dann ist da noch das, sorry, Pharisäerpack in der Politik, das sich alles so zurechtlegt, wie es ihm gerade recht und günstig ist. 
Siehe Gerhard Schröders Zitat in einem Interview mit der Bild: "„Man muss das mal sagen, selbst wenn es manche nicht gerne hören: Beim  organisierten Autodiebstahl sind Polen nun mal besonders aktiv, das  Geschäft mit der Prostitution wird dominiert von der Russenmafia,  Drogenkriminelle kommen besonders häufig aus Südosteuropa und  Schwarzafrika“. Der gleiche Mann fordert übrigens einen "Aufstand der Anständigen" gegen PEGIDA und wirft der Bewegung vor man appeliere an "dumpfe Vorurteile". Übrigens zusammen mit Helmut Schmidt. Würde sowas ein PEGIDA-Anhänger sagen, was wäre er dann wohl? Richtig! 






rammstein_72 schrieb:


> Jemand der "Deutschland verrecke" o.ä. ruft ist in meinen Augen ebenso ein Faschist wie der, der "Ausländer raus" schreit. Und was ersteres betrifft, spricht nicht nur das den Deutschen an, sondern mMn auch den Ausländer, der in Deutschland lebt, arbeitet und sich integriert hat und ein Teil der deutschen Gesellschaft wurde. Im Grunde ist beides Mist.
> 
> PS: Schönes Best Of der Grünenzitate:
> 
> GrÃ¼ne hassen ihre eigenen WÃ¤hler - NOVAYO






Anticrist schrieb:


> Du bist eigentlich ein gutes Beispiel.. deine schon fast paranoid-hysterische Panik und die damit verbundene Vermischung verschiedener Themenkomplexe zu einem "alles was mit Islam zu tun hat ist schlecht".
> Das trifft auch auf fast jeden zu den ich bisher auf einer Pegida Demo vor dem Mikrofon gesehen habe



Die meisten dieser Leute sind wohl einfach der Meinung, dass Deutschland zu wenig gegen real existierende Probleme mit Ausländern unternimmt, dass diese Probleme bewusst ignoriert oder verharmlost werden und sie sich quasi alleingelassen fühlen. 
Und ja, diese Probleme existieren und sind nicht so leicht von der Hand zu weisen. Es gibt in Großstädten die Tendenz zu Parallelgesellschaften, es gibt nichtintegrationswillige Immigranten, es gibt islamistische Rattenfänger, etc. 
Ja ob du es glaubst oder nicht, viele Leute fühlen sich dadurch bedroht und manche werden auch bedroht. 





rammstein_72 schrieb:


> Zur Linken und rechten Gewalt habe ich noch ein paar Fakten:
> 
> Politisch motivierte KriminalitÃ¤t (PMK): Bundesrepublik Deutschland | linksextremismus.org
> 
> ...



Ohja, immer diese linken Extremisten, die ganz friedlich demonstrieren.  Und dann die ganzen Trittbrettfahrer, diese Randale-Touristen, die nur mitmachen um ihrer Zerstörungswut freien Lauf zu lassen. 


Ich bin ja wahrlich kein Nazi oder Erzkonservativer, sehe mich als gemäßigt, aber ich teile einige Sympathien für PEGIDA. Nicht unbedingt weil mir die Inhalte gefallen, nein, sondern wegen der beschämenden Gegenreaktion von Politik, Medien und Teilen der Bevölkerung. 
Dieser dumpfe Linksruck der quer durch die Gesellschaft geht, stört mich einfach. Ich sehe kein politisches Gleichgewicht mehr und ich sehe, dass man nicht mal mehr stolz auf seine Heimat kann, ohne als "Nazi" bezeichnet zu werden. Die Nazi-Keule wird in diesem Land viel zu oft und leichtfertig geschwungen und das geht mir gegen den Strich!


----------



## rammstein_72 (6. Januar 2015)

so siehts leider aus. Es ist einfach eine Unverschämtheit das Leute selbst aus der Politik die solche Sprüche wie die Grünen raushauen ohne Konsequenzen bleiben und der einfache Bürger, der über die Misstände in Deutschland seine Meinung sagt die nicht den "PC" entspricht als Nazi abgetan wird. Und die von mir geposteten Sprüche sind nur die "besten". Wo das herkommt gibts noch mehr auch von anderen Parteien.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (6. Januar 2015)

> Dazu gesellen sich dann Dinge wie, dass in England jede vierte Moschee zum Mord an Konvertiten aufruft


Quelle? Und du weißt schon, was Konvertiten sind, oder?


> und so supergeniale Phrasen aus dem Qurangekrackel.


Warum so persönlich?


> Was sind denn Leute, die Nazis raus brüllen und mit Phrasen gegen Nazionalsozialismus um sich werfen,


Aha. Alle Pegida-Gegner tun das also? Inwiefern unterscheidet sich dieses Verallgemeinerung von der pauschalen Behauptung "Pegida ist rechts"?


> _Quran (8:12) – “I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them”_


Hierzu:


> Als dein Herr den Engeln eingab: »Ich bin mit euch. Festigt diejenigen, die glauben. Ich werde den Herzen derer, die ungläubig sind, Schrecken einjagen. So schlagt auf die Nacken und schlagt auf jeden Finger von ihnen.«


Wann hast du das letzte Mal Fingerkloppe von einem Engel bekommen?


> _Quran (2:191-193) – “And kill them wherever you find them, and turn them out from where they have turned you out. And Al-Fitnah [disbelief] is worse than killing…_


Warum lässt du die Verse 190 und 192 außen vor?


> Und kämpft auf dem Weg Gottes gegen diejenigen, die gegen euch kämpfen, und begeht keine Übertretungen. Gott liebt die nicht, die Übertretungen begehen. (2:190)
> Wenn sie aufhören, so ist Gott voller Vergebung und barmherzig. (2:192)


Weiter gehts mit


> _Quran (2:216) – “Fighting is prescribed for you, and ye dislike it. But it is possible that ye dislike a thing which is good for you, and that ye love a thing which is bad for you. But Allah knoweth, and ye know not.” _


Auch hier gilt: Kampf als Notwehr. Dies kann man Vers 217 entnehmen. Man hat sogar laut deutscher Gesetzgebung das Recht auf Notwehr. Sind deutsche Gesetze jetzt islamistisch?


> _Quran (3:151) – “Soon shall We cast terror into the hearts of the Unbelievers, for that they joined companions with Allah, for which He had sent no authority_


Wenn man nicht ans Jenseits glaubt (zumindest nicht an die islamische Version), kann einem dieser Vers piepegal sein.


> Und deine 5% waren auch mal weniger, der Islam wächst wie nix anderes.


Menschen pflanzen sich nun mal fort! Und in Zeiten, in denen junge Familien mit 2-3 Kindern schon fast ein Phänomen sind, macht sich das nun mal stärker bemerkbar, aber dies uns Muslimen in die Schuhe schieben...    naja.


> Klar, in den nächsten paar Jahren passiert nicht viel, das passiert schleichend und irgendwann ist es zu spät, wie immer.


Es wird niemals zu spät sein um zu erkennen, dass die hysterische Angst vor dem Muselmann unbegründet ist.


----------



## timosu (6. Januar 2015)

pr0 pegida. deutschland wacht endlich auf! schade das andere städte noch nicht folgen!


----------



## Verminaard (6. Januar 2015)

Eine Sache geistert mir so durch den Kopf.

PEGIA wird als rassistisch, rechts und auslaenderfeindlich definiert. Von wem und wie, mal aussen vor.
Schon gibt es Gegenbewegungen, Leute gehen auf die Straße, Unmut wird in verschiedensten Formen dargestellt, auch mit Gewalt.

Mag soweit alles gut sein. Verschiedene Meinungen, verschiedene Aengste. Viele wollen sich nicht mit der PEGIDA Bewegung identifizieren oder von irgendeiner Seite in Verbindung gebracht. Viele sprechen sich klar gegen jede rechte Bewegung aus.


Was mich da so bisschen stuzig macht ist: wo sind eigentlich die ganzen großen Demos der Moslems gegen IS, Salafisten und Islamisten?
Der aufgeklaerte Moslem von heute verlangt das man hier drastisch unterscheidet.
Anscheinend sind aber diese radikalen Splittergruppen doch nicht so schlimm.

Ich mein, wenn ich wirklich absolut gegen etwas bin, und ich Gefahr laufe mit solchen Chaoten/Terrorirsten/Radikalen in einen Topf geworfen zu werden, sollte man vielleicht doch etwas mehr tun.
Nicht nur die Nazi-Keule schwingen.

Auch von den offiziellen Vertretern der Moslems kommt bisschen wenig, ausser die verbale Distanzierung.

Irgendwie gibt es da keine ordentliche Gegenbewegungen. Wo sind die Kundgebungen gegen Erdogan, der in eine radikale Richtung steuert?

Anscheinend ist es wesentlich schlimmer, als wenn es in Deutschland eine Veraenderung geben wuerde.


Nur so ein Gedanke.


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. Januar 2015)

Es gibt doch eine Gegenbewegung. Eine Anti-PEGIDA-Gegenbewegung. Da sind sicher auch einige Muslime bei.  Das Problem der PEGIDA ist meines Erachtens, dass sie in der Theorie etwas anderes darstellt als in der Praxis. Theoretisch kritisiert sie das Asylrecht, worüber man angesichts der schiefgelaufenen Integrationspolitik vielleicht (!) diskutieren könnte, in der Praxis aber sind die Leute dort gegen eine pluralistische Gesellschaft und gegen Multikulturalismus. Zu deutsch: Sie sind fremdenfeindlich. Und über so etwas kann man nicht diskutieren, so etwas kann man nur verurteilen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (6. Januar 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Eine Sache geistert mir so durch den Kopf.
> 
> PEGIA wird als rassistisch, rechts und auslaenderfeindlich definiert. Von wem und wie, mal aussen vor.
> Schon gibt es Gegenbewegungen, Leute gehen auf die Straße, Unmut wird in verschiedensten Formen dargestellt, auch mit Gewalt.
> ...


Ein Beispiel: Britische Imame haben eine Fatwa (religiöse Rechtssprechung) ausgesprochen, wonach jegliche Unterstützung der IS haram (=Sünde) ist. Wenn wir körperliche Gewalt mal außen vor lassen, ist so eine Fatwa das höchste was möglich ist.
Auch türkische Imame gehen wortstark gegen IS vor. "Cübbeli" Ahmet Hoca z.B. hat schon wegen seiner heftigen Kritik (bzw. Dämonisierung) Todesdrohungen von der IS erhalten.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Januar 2015)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel: Britische Imame haben eine Fatwa (religiöse Rechtssprechung) ausgesprochen, wonach jegliche Unterstützung der IS haram (=Sünde) ist. Wenn wir körperliche Gewalt mal außen vor lassen, ist so eine Fatwa das höchste was möglich ist.



Und? Was hat das in Europa zu suchen?


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (6. Januar 2015)




----------



## Amon (6. Januar 2015)

Berechtigte Frage. Hier in Deutschland zum Beispiel gilt deutsches Recht mit dem Grundgesetz als höchstem Gesetz. Nicht die Sharia oder irgendwas anderes.


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2015)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel: Britische Imame haben eine Fatwa (religiöse Rechtssprechung) ausgesprochen, wonach jegliche Unterstützung der IS haram (=Sünde) ist. Wenn wir körperliche Gewalt mal außen vor lassen, ist so eine Fatwa das höchste was möglich ist.
> Auch türkische Imame gehen wortstark gegen IS vor. "Cübbeli" Ahmet Hoca z.B. hat schon wegen seiner heftigen Kritik (bzw. Dämonisierung) Todesdrohungen von der IS erhalten.



Und was soll das uns jetzt sagen?
Oder was soll das bringen?
Es gilt in diesem Fall britisches Recht. Was ein Imam sagt spielt da keine Rolle.


----------



## Amon (6. Januar 2015)

Naja, was ein Imam sagt spielt unter Muslimen schon eine Rolle hat aber nichts mit der jeweiligen Rechtsprechung zu tun.


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2015)

Was ein Imam sagt spielt nur für die Leute eine Rolle die in seine Moschee gehen. Für alle anderen ist es Wumpe was er sagt.


----------



## DerLachs (6. Januar 2015)

So schwer ist sein Beitrag nun nicht zu verstehen.


----------



## S754 (6. Januar 2015)

*Meine* Meinung zum Thema generell, aus österreichischer Sicht:
Mit einer besseren Integrationspolitik und ohne der ach so tollen EU wäre diese "PEGIDA" Bewegung gar nicht erst entstanden...
Mich wunderts nicht, dass immer mehr Leute eher "Islamfeindlich" denken, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken. (Ausländerfeindlich sage ich jetzt nicht, weil wir nicht mit allen Ausländern so viele Probleme haben wie mit Islamisten)

Ganz unrecht haben die nicht. Ich mein, was soll das alles hier? Wenn ich in den Urlaub nach Ägypten oder sonst wohin gehe, beachte ich dort auch die Sitten, Gewohnheiten und Gesetze. Genauso sollten es die Islamisten hier tun, es zwingt sie kein Mensch hier her zu kommen und zu leben. Wir brauchen das jedenfalls nicht, weil wir schon genug andere Probleme haben.

Mich geht auch diese ganze Flüchtlingspolitik und die Quoten an, alles ist überfüllt und die bekommen alles kostenlos, bezahlt mit unserem Steuergeld, während es ein Haufen Obdachlose und Menschen an der Armutsgrenze gibt, insbesondere Pensionisten, die kaum über die Runden kommen. Und als wäre das nicht noch genug, protestieren einige Flüchtlinge auch noch, anstatt dankbar zu sein! Ich verstehe die Welt nicht mehr.

Wenn die IS eine so große Gefahr ist, wie man immer sagt, wieso macht man dann so wenig dagegen?(u.a. Türkei, die mit den Panzern an der Grenze stehen und zuschauen, wie ein paar hundert Meter weiter die Menschen niedergemetzelt werden und quasi sagen "das geht uns nichts an")
Ist doch im Grunde nur Geldmacherei.

Irgendwann kommt halt alles hoch und dann gibts sowas.

Und nein, ich bin kein Rechtsradikaler oder sonst was, habe selber einige Islamische Kollegen.
Integration ist das Schlüsselwort.

EDIT: Wenn ich das hier lese, kommts mir schon wieder hoch: Erdogan attackiert Europa wegen Islamfeindlichkeit - Politik - Vorarlberg Online
Genauso als der Depp eine Rede in Österreich und Deutschland gehalten hat. Mhm sehr förderlich für die Integration Herr Erdo-Wahn. Klar dass man da nicht mehr über einen EU Beitritt diskutieren muss, bei so einem arroganten Diktator mit seinem 500 Zimmer Tempel.


----------



## Verminaard (6. Januar 2015)

*S754*, sorry das ich dich hier so rauspicke, no offence  :

Pauschalisierung ist nicht in Ordnung. In keine Richtung.
Weder das PEGIDA lauter Nazis, Auslaenderfeinde und Faschisten sind, noch das Moslems gleich Islamisten sind. 
Moslem != Islamist


----------



## Oberst Klink (6. Januar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> in der Praxis aber sind die Leute dort gegen eine pluralistische Gesellschaft und gegen Multikulturalismus. Zu deutsch: Sie sind fremdenfeindlich. Und über so etwas kann man nicht diskutieren, so etwas kann man nur verurteilen.



Das ist Nonsens. Im Gegenzug könnte man das vielen Moslems genau so vorwerfen. Wäre genau so falsch und pauschalisierend.

Man kann nur eindringlich davor warnen, PEGIDA und deren Anhänger nicht ernst zu nehmen, bzw. sie für dumm zu verkaufen. Die Pauschalisierungen der Medien, die falschen Behauptungen und Vorwürfe und auch die Neujahrsansprache der Kanzlerin sind nur Wind auf die Mühlen von PEGIDA und führen dazu, dass die Bewegung immer mehr Zulauf bekommt.


----------



## Verminaard (6. Januar 2015)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Das ist Nonsens. Im Gegenzug könnte man das vielen Moslems genau so vorwerfen. Wäre genau so falsch und pauschalisierend.



Man kanns auch auf die Spitze treiben: das koennte man auch vielen Moslems/Auslaendern die in Deutschland leben vorwerfen. Auslaender die fordern das Deutsche aus Deutschland raus sollen oO


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (6. Januar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Naja, was ein Imam sagt spielt unter Muslimen schon eine Rolle hat aber nichts mit der jeweiligen Rechtsprechung zu tun.


Ah. Jetzt versteh ich. Im Nachhinein muss ich gestehen, dass "religiöse *Recht*sprechung" unglücklich gewählt ist. Man kann sich das so vorstellen, als würde der Papst (oder eine andere hohe Persönlichkeit der Kirche) zu den Katholiken sprechen.
Und was ein Imam sagt (in diesem Fall war es eigentlich eine Versammlung von Imamen) nur für die Leute, die in *seine* Moschee gehen, wichtig sei, ist sowas von falsch. Eine Fatwa ist bindend für alle Muslime, die den Verfasser (die Verfasser in diesem Fall) auch anerkennen.
Dass der IS dies nicht anerkennen wird (es denen also "Wumpe" ist) ist klar - die erkennen nur das an, wovon die auch selber profitieren. Genauso wird der IS auch nicht die Fatwa von 120 internationalen und hochangesehenen Imamen anerkennen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2015)

Der Papst spricht nicht zu allen Christen sondern nur zu den Katholiken. 
Die Katholiken kaufen ihm aber nicht alles ab was er sagt.

Der Imam in England spricht zu seinen Leuten die zu ihm kommen.
Aber es gibt viele Imame und daher gibt es auch keine einheitliche Stimme sondern eine Menge Stimmen innerhalb der Muslime.
Jeder sagt was anderes. Jeder interpretiert was anderes.
Was ein Imam in Pakistan oder Malaysia sagt interessiert einem Muslim in Hamburg nicht die Bohne.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (6. Januar 2015)

Dass mit den Katholiken hab ich in meinem Post verbessert, danke für den Hinweis.

Ein Imam spricht zu jedem, der ihm zuhört bzw. seine Werke liest. Dank Globalisierung und Internet ist man auch nicht mehr an regionalen Grenzen gebunden.



> Aber es gibt viele Imame und daher gibt es auch keine einheitliche Stimme sondern eine Menge Stimmen innerhalb der Muslime.
> Jeder sagt was anderes. Jeder interpretiert was anderes.


Genau so wie sich für eine demokratische Gemeinschaft gehört.


----------



## Verminaard (6. Januar 2015)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Dass mit den Katholiken hab ich in meinem Post verbessert, danke für den Hinweis.
> 
> Ein Imam spricht zu jedem, der ihm zuhört bzw. seine Werke liest. Dank Globalisierung und Internet ist man auch nicht mehr an regionalen Grenzen gebunden.



In der Theorie, aber in der Praxis?

Abgesehen davon, was ist jetzt mit Gegenbewegungen von Moslems gegen Radikale des Islams?


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2015)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Ein Imam spricht zu jedem, der ihm zuhört bzw. seine Werke liest. Dank Globalisierung und Internet ist man auch nicht mehr an regionalen Grenzen gebunden.



Ja und?
Nur weil er zu dir spricht glaubst du ihm alles was er so erzählt?
Wo bleibt der eigenen Verstand?
Wenn also ein Priester oder Bischof oder Kardinal oder Imam -- weiß jetzt nicht was die Juden da so an Würdenträgern haben -- sagt dass alle Ungläubigen des Teufels Brut sind und abgemurkst gehören rennst du dann gleich los und holst dein Jagdgewehr?
Sicher nicht. 
Du fragst dich was der Typ für einen Sockenschuss hat. Und das tun die allermeisten Muslime auch wenn ein Imam oder wer auch immer irgendeinen Schwachsinn absondert.



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Genau so wie sich für eine demokratische Gemeinschaft gehört.



Echt? Der Islam ist demokratisch?
Passt ja dann nicht so zusammen wenn ich mir Saudi Arabien anschaue.

Aber wir müssen aufpassen dass wir nicht zu weit vom Thema abdriften.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (6. Januar 2015)

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, ist eine Fatwa nur dann bindend, wenn man den Verfasser anerkennt. Es ist aus meiner Sicht selbstverständlich (und darum bin ich auch nicht näher darauf eingegangen), dass man nur die Fatwas (also nur die Verfasser) anerkennt, die man selber für islamkomform hält. Und um dies beurteilen zu können, muss man sich natürlich gründlich mit den Positionen, Behauptungen und Fatwas des jeweiligen Verfassers auseinander setzen (= eigener Verstand).


> Und das tun die allermeisten Muslime auch wenn ein Imam oder wer auch immer irgendeinen Schwachsinn absondert.


Schwachsinn also. Die (oben erwähnte) Fatwa von 120 Imamen beinhaltet u.a., dass es im Islam verboten ist, Menschen zu foltern. Aus meiner Sicht ist das ganz und gar nicht Schwachsinn.
Genauso wie dass es im Islam verboten ist, Frauen ihrer Rechte zu berauben.


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2015)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, ist eine Fatwa nur dann bindend, wenn man den Verfasser anerkennt. Es ist aus meiner Sicht selbstverständlich (und darum bin ich auch nicht näher darauf eingegangen), dass man nur die Fatwas (also nur die Verfasser) anerkennt, die man selber für islamkomform hält. Und um dies beurteilen zu können, muss man sich natürlich gründlich mit den Positionen, Behauptungen und Fatwas des jeweiligen Verfassers auseinander setzen (= eigener Verstand).
> 
> Schwachsinn also. Die (oben erwähnte) Fatwa von 120 Imamen beinhaltet u.a., dass es im Islam verboten ist, Menschen zu foltern. Aus meiner Sicht ist das ganz und gar nicht Schwachsinn.



Es ist vom Gesetz her verboten Menschen zu foltern.
Wieso müssen das irgendwelche Leute noch erwähnen?
Das Dilemma ist doch dass es in den Staaten um die es geht keine Rechtsstaatlichkeit  gibt. Soviel auch zum demokratischen Islam.

Es ist ja schön wenn ein paar Imame sagen dass das alles schlecht ist was die machen. Aber was interessiert es die IS Leute?
Die sehen die Imame in England oder sonst wo sowieso nicht als Muslime sondern als Ungläubige an. 
Die können also sagen was sie wollen. Es ist den IS Leuten schlicht Wumpe.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (6. Januar 2015)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Genauso wie dass es im Islam verboten ist, Frauen ihrer Rechte zu berauben.




Also da musste ich schon herzlichst lachen.


----------



## Verminaard (6. Januar 2015)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Genauso wie dass es im Islam verboten ist, Frauen ihrer Rechte zu berauben.



Ich bin nicht so wirklich der Islamprofi. Deswegen die Frage: was fuer Rechte haben denn genau Frauen?
Oder hat die Nichtislamwelt eine komplett falsche Meinung von Frauen im Islam?


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (6. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es ist vom Gesetz her verboten Menschen zu foltern.
> Wieso müssen das irgendwelche Leute noch erwähnen?
> Das Dilemma ist doch dass es in den Staaten um die es geht keine Rechtsstaatlichkeit  gibt. Soviel auch zum demokratischen Islam.
> 
> ...


Es ging ein paar Seiten vorher um den Vorwurf, dass die Muslime nichts gegen den IS unternehmen würden. Ich wollte nur zeigen, dass dies bei weitem nicht stimmt.
Und das Folter unmenschlich und verboten ist, kann man gar nicht oft genug erwähnen. Ich erinnere an dieser Stelle mal an den Senatsbericht bezüglich Folterpraktiken der CIA, welcher vor ein paar Wochen veröffentlicht wurde.


Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Also da musste ich schon herzlichst lachen.


Ich weiß, blöde Vorurteile.

@Verminaard
Wenn ich alle Rechte aufzählen wurde, säße ich noch die nächsten Tage hier, aber ein Beispiel:
Zwangsehe: Die Frau hat das Recht Zeitpunkt und Gatten selber zu bestimmen. Ist zwar etwas selbstverständliches, aber ich habe dieses Beispiel absichtlich gewählt, weil des öfteren dem islamischen Glauben vorgeworfen wird, Zwangsehen gut zu heißen oder gar zu befehlen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. Januar 2015)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Das ist Nonsens. Im Gegenzug könnte man das vielen Moslems genau so vorwerfen. Wäre genau so falsch und pauschalisierend.
> 
> Man kann nur eindringlich davor warnen, PEGIDA und deren Anhänger nicht ernst zu nehmen, bzw. sie für dumm zu verkaufen. Die Pauschalisierungen der Medien, die falschen Behauptungen und Vorwürfe und auch die Neujahrsansprache der Kanzlerin sind nur Wind auf die Mühlen von PEGIDA und führen dazu, dass die Bewegung immer mehr Zulauf bekommt.



Es ist leider kein Nonsens, sondern der Eindruck, den PEGIDA uns vermittelt. Oder glaubst du die Medien, die Kirche, namhafte Politiker, die Bürger etc. kritisieren PEGIDA aus Spass? Genauso kann ich eindringlich davor waren, die Gegenstimmen nicht ernst zu nehmen und für dumm zu verkaufen.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/06/world/europe/pegida-rally-dresden-germany.html

Da sieht man ganz klare Statements gegen eine pluralistische Gesellschaft und gegen Multikulturalismus. Und das sind noch die gemäßigten Protestler, die an der Demo teilnehmen.


----------



## Verminaard (6. Januar 2015)

Array
Beispiele fuer Frauenrechte im Islam.
Soll ich weitersuchen?


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2015)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Es ging ein paar Seiten vorher um den Vorwurf, dass die Muslime nichts gegen den IS unternehmen würden. Ich wollte nur zeigen, dass dies bei weitem nicht stimmt.
> Und das Folter unmenschlich und verboten ist, kann man gar nicht oft genug erwähnen. Ich erinnere an dieser Stelle mal an den Senatsbericht bezüglich Folterpraktiken der CIA, welcher vor ein paar Wochen veröffentlicht wurde.



Wieso müssen sich -- deiner Meinung nach -- Muslime dafür verantworten oder sich dafür entschuldigen dass ein paar Schwachköpfe und Vollpfosten in Namen ihrer Religion Morden und Diskriminieren?
Das sind feige Mörder. Mehr nicht. Man sollte sie nicht auf ein Pult setzen nur weil sie das im Namen irgendeiner Religion machen.
Die Muslime in Deutschland und England -- oder wo auch immer -- sollte sich nicht für die Taten des IS entschuldigen sondern sich gegen die Stellen die dazu aufrufen sich den Schwachköpfen anzuschließen und die aus ihren Moscheen werfen. 



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> @Verminaard
> Wenn ich alle Rechte aufzählen wurde, säße ich noch die nächsten Tage hier, aber ein Beispiel:
> Zwangsehe: Die Frau hat das Recht Zeitpunkt und Gatten selber zu bestimmen. Ist zwar etwas selbstverständliches, aber ich habe dieses Beispiel absichtlich gewählt, weil des öfteren dem islamischen Glauben vorgeworfen wird, Zwangsehen gut zu heißen oder gar zu befehlen.



Das driftet jetzt zu sehr in eine Islam Grundsatzdebatte ab die man eher in einen separaten Thread diskutieren müsste.
Keine Ahnung ob es da schon einen passenden Thread gibt.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (6. Januar 2015)

Iran ist schiitisch und hat mit der oben erwähnten Fatwa nichts zu tun. Aus Saudi-Arabien hat nur ein einziger Imam die Fatwa unterzeichnet, dort wird es also auch nicht anerkannt und mit Dubai verhält es sich ähnlich.
Und wie du schon sagtest, Theorie und Praxis. Im Islam gibt es auch ein Alkoholverbot und dennoch sehe ich etliche muslimische jugendliche die sich besaufen als gäbe es kein morgen.

@Threshold
Weil diese Schwachköpfe und Vollidioten es nun mal im Namen meiner Religion tun. Ich entschuldige nicht das Verhalten dieser Idioten, ich verteidige lediglich meinen Glauben so gut es geht gegen Vorurteile und Pauschalisierungen.
Der separate Thread wurde meines Wissens nach wegen zu viel Hetze und islamfeindlichen Äußerungen geschlossen.


----------



## Verminaard (6. Januar 2015)

Sind das jetzt weniger islamische Staaten?
Ich versteh das Ganze jetzt nicht.

Die Analogie zur PEGIDA ist: es rennen dort durchaus Chaoten, Faschisten und Aehnliches rum die den Deckmantel von PEGIDA nutzen oder nutzen wollen.
Trotzdem heißt es PEGIDA ist komplett boese und auslaenderfeindlich usw.

Du sagst das Frauen Rechte im Islam haben. Ich bring dir wenige Beispiele, wo es eben nicht so ist und du konterst mit: ja das zaehlt ja nicht, weil die anders sind.

Da waeren wir wieder bei Pauschalisierung.

Ich glaube nicht das Moslems schlechte Menschen sind.
Ich verschliesse aber nicht die Augen vor dem was passiert und wie was wo gehandhabt wird. 
Das das nicht nur ich mitbekomme, sondern auch viele andere Personen sollte auch klar sein.
Das hier Aengste entstehen, klar, oder?
Salafistenprediger, jugendliche, die glauben Ihnen gehoert die Welt, Ereignisse die sich hier in Deutschland abspielen (Ehrenmorde um ein Beispiel zu bringen, keine Ahnung wie verlaesslich die Quelle ist, selbst gerade erst gefunden) schueren solche Aengste. 
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das generell Zuwanderung, hier absichtlich oder unabsichtlich vermischt wird, im Empfinden der Leute.
Das Kriminalitaetsrate steigt, sollte auch nicht abgestritten werden.

Natuerlich haben die Leute Angst vor moeglichen Zukunftszenarien.
Was daran ist jetzt falsch diese Angst zum Ausdruck zu bringen?

Weil es aktuell in der Gesellschaft nicht politisch korrekt ist erstmal an sich selbst zu denken?
Dann bin ich gerne politisch nicht korrekt. 
Bin ich so auch nicht immer. Ich sag den Leuten auch unnette Sachen ins Gesicht. Ich find ein Heucheln, egal in welcher Art und Weise viel schlimmer.
Seis jetzt privat irgendwelchen Personen gegenueber, oder auf der großen Weltbuehne.

Ist es jetzt schlimm, wenn man gegen einen Multikulturalismus ist?
Werden die Leute die ueberhaupt davon betroffen sind gefragt?
Nein, die werden vor vollendente Tatsachen gestellt.
Die Entscheider leben doch eh abgekapselt in einer eigenen Welt.

Wer hat denn zu entscheiden das Multikulti fuer jede Gegend, fuer jede Situation absolut gut ist?

Wieso zum Henker hat man in einem freien, rechtstaatlichen, demokratischen Land nicht das Recht zu sagen was man selbst will?!


Nochwas zur Islamisierung. 
Ich, selbst Migrant aus Wien, wohne in einer kleinen Kurstadt im Raum Paderborn mit ca 15000 Einwohnern.
Es gibt hier Tuerken, Russen, Polen, Italiener, Mich, Asiaten, und was weis ich noch fuer Migranten oder Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund.
Eigentlich ne recht nette und friedliche kleine Stadt.
Vor einiger Zeit sorgten Moslems hier fuer bisschen Aufruhr. 
Die Forderung war, das ein 17,5m hohes Minarett an die ansaessige Moschee an der Hauptstraße gebaut wird. Natuerlich an der Frontseite.
Da frage ich mich: Warum?!
Die moselmische Gemeinde hat ihre Moschee in einem 15000 Seelen Ort, will aber noch zusaetzlich ein 17,5m hohes Minarett, welches weit sichtbar in den Himmel ragt.

Was fuer eine Art der Integration ist das denn? Ist das nicht ein Zeichen setzten: So wir sind da!
Muss eine Gemeinde soetwas einfach hinnehmen, weil eine Gruppe ein Zeichen setzten moechte?

Ich weis es nicht.

Ich versuche immer verschiedenste Meinungen zu verstehen und Situationen von vielen Blickwinkeln zu betrachten.
Einiges bleibt mir leider trotzdem komplett verschleiert.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (6. Januar 2015)

> Du sagst das Frauen Rechte im Islam haben. Ich bring dir wenige Beispiele, wo es eben nicht so ist und du konterst mit: ja das zaehlt ja nicht, weil die anders sind.


Saudi-Arabien behauptet von sich ein islamischer Staat zu sein (mit Scharia etc.). Wenn jetzt also die saudische Königsfamilie die Fatwa anerkennen würde, wäre Sie somit auch zu einer rechtlichen Umsetzung verpflichtet, was in Saudi-Arabien einer Revolution gleichkommen würde.
Und der Iran ist nun mal ein schiitischer Staat. Das ist Fakt.

Wie schon richtig festgestellt hat, ist die muslimische Gemeinschaft extrem stark polarisiert. Das ist etwas, was man immer bedenke sollte.


----------



## Verminaard (6. Januar 2015)

Es sind Alles Moslems, oder verstehe ich hier etwas nicht?


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2015)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> @Threshold
> Weil diese Schwachköpfe und Vollidioten es nun mal im Namen meiner Religion tun. Ich entschuldige nicht das Verhalten dieser Idioten, ich verteidige lediglich meinen Glauben so gut es geht gegen Vorurteile und Pauschalisierungen.
> Der separate Thread wurde meines Wissens nach wegen zu viel Hetze und islamfeindlichen Äußerungen geschlossen.



Im Namen meiner Religion -- auch wenn ich sie nicht praktiziere -- haben auch eine Menge Schwachköpfe und Vollidioten eine Menge Blödsinn gemacht. Trotzdem ist es mir völlig Wumpe weil ich an den Verstand der Menschen glaube dass sie nicht jeden Unsinn für bare Münze nehmen.
Das scheint bei den Muslimen irgendwie immer noch ein Problem zu sein dass sie nicht kritisch genug mit sich selbst, ihrer eigenen Religion und ihrer Vergangenheit umgehen [können oder wollen].

Aber ich will das jetzt nicht vertiefen da es doch den Rahmen des Threads sprengen würde.


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. Januar 2015)

*Verminaard* 

Es ist nicht schlimm, gegen den Multikulturalismus zu sein. Es lässt sich halt nur nicht mit westlichen Werten (garantierte Bürger- und Menschenrechte, Freiheit, Rechtsstaatlichkeit, Gleichheit, Individualismus, Toleranz und Demokratie) vereinbaren, auf denen dieses Land aufgebaut ist.


----------



## Iconoclast (6. Januar 2015)

Nichts für Ungut Gilli, aber deine Äußerungen sind das perfekte Beispiel dafür, worauf viele, nicht nur in Deutschland, keinen Bock haben. Welche "Fatwa" wo was sagt weil es irgendwo am anderen Ende der Welt üblich ist aber sich dann doch nur die dranhalten (theoretisch), die "zuhören" und der Rest sich alles kunterbunt selber zusammenreimt, all das will hier keiner hören und wissen, da es schlichtweg nicht hierhin gehört. Wenn im Uhrwald jemand drei Mal auf seine Bongotrommel ballert, hat das genauso viel Relevanz in Deutschland als wenn 'ne Fatwa da hinten spricht. 
Mit Sprechen und Zuhören ist es im 21. Jahrhundert nicht mehr getan, da muss mehr passieren. Sieht man wunderbar an den 28482727 Auslegungen des Quran. Da weiß keiner wo oben und unten ist.


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. Januar 2015)

Nix gut Multikulti 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tL1f1yrINpQ


----------



## Verminaard (6. Januar 2015)

Meinst du westliche Werte wie Toleranz, Meinungsfreiheit, Demokratie ?
Ich kann jetzt nicht genau definieren was du meinst. (nicht sarkastisch gemeint, bitte erklaeren )

Ich bin aber der Meinung das diese Werte auch ausnahmslos fuer Alle gelten muessen und das sich auch Alle daran halten.
Passiert aber nicht.

Toleranz ist ein schoenes Stichwort. Wer ist jetzt wem gegenueber Tolerant? Wo zieht man Grenzen? Wenn ja, wie lassen sie sich dann mit den Werten vereinbaren?
Man kann nicht sagen: ja ich bin fuer alles Moegliche, aber konservative oder gar rechte Meinung dulde ich nicht bzw hat nichts hier zu suchen.
Meine Erfahrung, mag auch bisschen klischeehaft sein: je mehr Toleranz jemand predigt oder fordert, desto intoleranter ist die Person oder der Verein. Es werden hierfuer zahllose Argumente aufgefuehrt.
Paradebeispiel sind hier unsere Weltreligionen. Egal ob Christen, Moslems, Juden oder whatever. Das Schlimme ist, genau die sind doch eines gemeinsamen Ursprungs.


Meinungsfreiheit? Muss ja auch fuer Alle gelten? Wie lassen sich hier Einschraenkungen vereinbaren?
Jeder darf doch seine eigene Meinung haben. Sie muss nicht richtig sein, aber jemandem die Meinung zu verbieten, aber dabei von westlichen Werten sprechen ist auch sehr grenzwertig.

Was ist mit den Subkulturen die sich komplett von unserer Kultur abgegrenzt bilden?
Da werden doch die Werte mit den Fuessen getreten. Was soll denn das bitte?
Aber auch hier soll man alles still hinnehmen?

Ich koennt hier noch Beispiele aus dem Alltag bringen, wo eben westliche Werte, so wie ich sie verstehe, permanent ignoriert werden.
Wo die Vorteile gerne in Anspruch genommen werden, aber wo zeitgleich ueber das Land und Einheimischen geschimpft wird. Nein das sind keine Einzelbeispiele oder von den Haaren herbeigezogen. 
Das ist u.A. mein Alltag.


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. Januar 2015)

*Verminaard* 

Ich hatte meinen Post noch editiert. Die Werte Gleichheit, Toleranz und  Menschenrechte sind nicht mit Fremdenfeindlichkeit zu vereinbaren. Und  Fremdenfeindlichkeit ist ja nichts anderes als gegen den  Multikulturalismus zu sein.  Ich weiß nicht, wo du im Allgemeinen  Probleme mit Meinungsfreiheit oder Toleranz siehst? Natürlich gibt es in  Deutschland  Grenzen, z.B. bei Holocaustleugnung, Volksverhetzung,  Einschüchterung (Scharia-Polizei z.B.  ) usw. Wem wird denn die  Meinung verboten? Sogar die Neonazis dürfen Demos veranstalten und ihre  Meinung sagen, solange sie von der Holocaustleugnung absehen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (7. Januar 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Es sind Alles Moslems, oder verstehe ich hier etwas nicht?


 Moslem ungleich Moslem. Während laut der einen Strömung Selbstmordattentäter für die Ewigkeit in die Hölle kommen, behauptet die andere Strömung man komme dafür ins Paradies. 


Iconoclast schrieb:


> Nichts für Ungut Gilli, aber deine Äußerungen sind das perfekte Beispiel dafür, worauf viele, nicht nur in Deutschland, keinen Bock haben. Welche "Fatwa" wo was sagt weil es irgendwo am anderen Ende der Welt üblich ist aber sich dann doch nur die dranhalten (theoretisch), die "zuhören" und der Rest sich alles kunterbunt selber zusammenreimt, all das will hier keiner hören und wissen, da es schlichtweg nicht hierhin gehört. Wenn im Uhrwald jemand drei Mal auf seine Bongotrommel ballert, hat das genauso viel Relevanz in Deutschland als wenn 'ne Fatwa da hinten spricht.
> Mit Sprechen und Zuhören ist es im 21. Jahrhundert nicht mehr getan, da muss mehr passieren. Sieht man wunderbar an den 28482727 Auslegungen des Quran. Da weiß keiner wo oben und unten ist.


Was ist daran verwerflich den Kampf gegen die IS auf verbaler Ebene zu führen? Nicht jeder begrüßt Gewalt. Ich weiß, viele fordern, dass irgendjemand (aber bloß nicht man selbst) dort unten einmarschiert und mit Waffengewalt das Ganze klärt, aber von "uns" braucht man sowas nicht zu erwarten.
An der Fatwa hat ebenfalls die Al-Azhar Universität mitgewirkt, die wichtigste Institution des sunnitischen Islams. Ich kenn mich jetzt nicht so gut mit dem Christentum aus, aber die Al-Azhar hat für (sunnitische) Muslime ungefähr die selbe Bedeutung wie der Vatikan für (katholische) Christen. So viel schon mal zu deinem Vergleich mit den Urwald.
Und ich bin überzeugt davon, dass die Menschheit so weit fortgeschritten ist, dass man mit sprechen und zuhören vieles erreichen kann.


----------



## Anticrist (7. Januar 2015)

Paris: Tote und Verletzte bei Schießerei in Redaktion von "Charlie-Hebdo" - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Wasser auf die Mühlen der Pegida?


Mein Beileid den Opfern und Hinterbliebenen


----------



## -Shorty- (7. Januar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Paris: Tote und Verletzte bei Schießerei in Redaktion von "Charlie-Hebdo" - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Wasser auf die Mühlen der Pegida?
> 
> ...



Was für Mühlen? Ich kenn das Sprichwort, aber man muss diese "Bewegung" nicht größer machen als nötig. 
Lange werden die die Spinner in Ihren Reihen kaum zurückhalten können, das klärt sich von selbst.


----------



## timetoremember (7. Januar 2015)

"Wir rächen den Propheten" IQ im einstelligen Bereich und Menschen müssen deshalb leiden. Prost Mahlzeit 
"Charlie Hebdo"-Anschlag im Live-Ticker: Tote bei Attentat auf islamkritisches Satiremagazin in Paris - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. Januar 2015)

Ja, ist ziemlich offensichtlich, dass es ein islamistischer Terrorakt war. Hoffentlich kriegen sie diese mordenden Dummköpfe. Wasser auf die Mühlen der *P*atriotischen *E*uropäer *G*egen *D*ie *I*slamisierung *D*es *A*bendlandes? Nun ja,  wollen wir die Terroranschläge von Dummkopf Breivik nicht vergessen, den "Retter des Abendlandes".


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (7. Januar 2015)

Ich hoffe diese Menschen werden schnell gefasst. Es sollen angeblich Flüchtlinge sein. Falls ja, gehören diese abgeschoben. Falls nein, dann in den Knast.
Ich hoffe ebenfalls, dass die Toten und das Leiden der Hinterbliebenen nicht für Hetze instrumentalisiert wird.
Mein Beileid.


----------



## Amon (7. Januar 2015)

Schön ist wieder die Berichterstattung in den deutschen Medien darüber. Da wird von einem vermutlich islamistischen Anschlag gefaselt. Wenn das jetzt eine Synagoge oder Moschee gewesen wäre, würde es wohl kein vermutlich geben sondern gleich wieder rechtsradikal heißen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (7. Januar 2015)

Das stimmt so nicht. Bei einem Angriff auf eine Synagoge würde es "entweder Islamisten oder Rechtsradikale heißen". Und bei einem Anschlag auf eine (noch nicht fertig gebaute) Moschee in Berlin wurde sogar behauptet, die Muslime hätten die Moschee selber in Brand gesteckt um die Versicherung zu betrügen.
Aber im Großen und Ganzen steht auch die rechte Szene bei solchen Aktionen immer unter Verdacht (außer damals beim Terroranschlag in Köln).


----------



## -Shorty- (7. Januar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Wasser auf die Mühlen der *P*atriotischen *E*uropäer *G*egen *D*ie *I*slamisierung *D*es *A*bendlandes?



Nix verstanden was? Also nochmal, was für Mühlen? Da stehen paar tausend politisch Fehlgeleitete und keifen "Wir sind das Volk". 
Es gibt da keine Mühlen außer unsere Politik, die sich nicht entscheiden kann ob man sich offen dagegen empört oder heimlich sympathisiert. Das Prinzip von Teile und Herrsche dürfte ja bekannt sein.

@ Gilli: Falsch, damals gab es das Unwort der "Döner-Morde", die gesamte Mordserie wurde komplett ohne Verdacht auf die rechte Szene angegangen. Und auch heute werden erstmal Mafiöse Strukturen oder ähnliches aufgeführt, anstatt sich mit dem braunen Dreck zu befassen. 
Muss man ja aber auch nicht, die machen doch immer überall so engagiert mit, diese heimattreuen Freizeitvereine, leicht berechenbar, zuverlässig, linientreu. (Vorsicht, Ironie...)

Ich schäme mich wieder für den Dünnschiss aus meinem Bundesland.


----------



## aloha84 (7. Januar 2015)

@Amon
Voreilige Schuldzuweisungen sind immer schwierig.
Wir hatten hier in Deutschland auch schon eine Mordserie, die zum Teil "vermutlich dem Drogenmilieu zuzuordnen sind", oder "Clanstreitigkeiten dahinter stecken" --> am Ende waren es die Opfer der NSU.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Januar 2015)

Unsere Politiker tun so, als würde die SA durch die Straßen marschieren, das stört mich.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Januar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Voreilige Schuldzuweisungen sind immer schwierig.
> Wir hatten hier in Deutschland auch schon eine Mordserie, die zum Teil "vermutlich dem Drogenmilieu zuzuordnen sind", oder "Clanstreitigkeiten dahinter stecken" --> am Ende waren es die Opfer der NSU.



Ja, aber wahr ist auch, dass es bei uns organisierte Kriminalität gibt,

welche durch unkontrollierte Einwanderung erst ermöglicht wurde.


----------



## Amon (7. Januar 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja, aber wahr ist auch, dass es bei uns organisierte Kriminalität gibt,
> 
> welche durch unkontrollierte Einwanderung erst ermöglicht wurde.


So sieht es aus. Die angeblich hochqualifizierten Zuwanderer aus Rumänien die ja laut Frau Merkel kommen werden sind letzt bei mir durch die Siedlung gezogen und haben die Häuser markiert.


----------



## torkol (7. Januar 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja, aber wahr ist auch, dass es bei uns organisierte Kriminalität gibt,
> 
> welche durch unkontrollierte Einwanderung erst ermöglicht wurde.


Genau, als ob nur Ausländer kriminell wären. Ich bin mir zu 100% sicher dass sich eine "Mafia" auch ohne Einwanderung gebildet hätte.


----------



## aloha84 (7. Januar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> So sieht es aus. Die angeblich hochqualifizierten Zuwanderer aus Rumänien die ja laut Frau Merkel kommen werden sind letzt bei mir durch die Siedlung gezogen und haben die Häuser markiert.



Dagegen kann dir aber Pegida nicht helfen, Rumänien gehört zur EU. Und ob das Moslems sind, würde ich auch bezweifeln.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Januar 2015)

torkol schrieb:


> Genau, als ob nur Ausländer kriminell wären. Ich bin mir zu 100% sicher dass sich eine "Mafia" auch ohne Einwanderung gebildet hätte.



Das habe ich doch nie behauptet.

Aber irgendwie darf man doch mal nachfragen, 

warum in unserer großen Stadt, Nutten aus Osteuropa rumstehen,
und der Zuhälter steht um die Ecke.

Ist das Globalisierung.?


----------



## aloha84 (7. Januar 2015)

Da musst du dich auch fragen warum mindejährige Deutsche auf den Strich in Berlin gehen, und deren Zuhälter ist dann ein deutscher Hells Angel.


----------



## Amon (7. Januar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Dagegen kann dir aber Pegida nicht helfen, Rumänien gehört zur EU. Und ob das Moslems sind, würde ich auch bezweifeln.


Es geht ja auch nicht nur um Muslime, auch bei PEGIDA nicht. Ich habe das schon einmal gesagt dass der Name mal dezent Unfug ist. Eine Islamisierung findet hier nicht wirklich statt. Es geht um unkontrollierte Zuwanderung und eine Asylpolitik die man dem Volk langsam nicht mehr verkaufen kann.


----------



## CmdCobra (7. Januar 2015)

Hilfe .. so manchmal glaube ich das hier Leute schreiben ohne vorher zu lesen was sie schreiben ...

Ohne Ausländer geben es keine/weniger organisierte Kriminalität ... neee stimmt die würde an den Grenzen der BRD aufhören,
sich zu erkennen geben und umdrehen ... gehts noch?


----------



## Sparanus (7. Januar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Dagegen kann dir aber Pegida nicht helfen, Rumänien gehört zur EU. Und ob das Moslems sind, würde ich auch bezweifeln.


Es geht ja nicht darum, dass es Moslems sind. Frag mal in der Türkei, was die von ihren Landsleuten (oftmals jedenfalls) in Deutschland halten, das ist nichts nettes.

Die Religion/Kultur is nur das Salz in der Suppe.


----------



## aloha84 (7. Januar 2015)

Na wie kamen denn die ganzen Türken nach Deutschland?
Mal davon ab, dass ein großteil der Deutschtürken ganz normaler Arbeit nachgeht. (dafür wurden sie ja auch geholt)


----------



## Sparanus (7. Januar 2015)

Guck dir mal ein paar Kommentare von Moslems zum Gaza Konflikt an, da wurde Vergasen von Juden gefordert...
Arbeit nachgehen hin oder her für mich sollte man solche Leute ausweisen bzw. wenn es Deutsche sind einsperren.
Wenn es um Ausländer und Kriminalität geht finde ich, dass es hier egal ist woher die Leute kommen sondern von wo sie agieren und
da hilft nur mehr Polizei.


----------



## -Shorty- (7. Januar 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Unsere Politiker tun so, als würde die SA durch die Straßen marschieren, das stört mich.



Naja, dazu muss man eben betrachten WO diese Bewegung gegründet wurde, WIE hoch der Ausländeranteil unter der dortigen Bevölkerung ist, WEM diese Bewegung eine Plattform bietet und WER von den Mitläufern profitiert.


----------



## Iconoclast (7. Januar 2015)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Ich hoffe diese Menschen werden schnell gefasst. Es sollen angeblich Flüchtlinge sein. Falls ja, gehören diese abgeschoben. Falls nein, dann in den Knast.
> Ich hoffe ebenfalls, dass die Toten und das Leiden der Hinterbliebenen nicht für Hetze instrumentalisiert wird.
> Mein Beileid.



Wie jetzt? Flüchtlinge? Unmöglich! Die sind doch friedlich. Aber die Einwanderung stärker einschränken/prüfen ist natürlich rechts. Also holen wir uns die hier über kurz oder lang auch noch rein. Aber stimmt ja alles nicht...
Pöse Pegida...
Blinder kann man nicht sein oder man ist einfach bescheuert. In den letzten Tagen von mir ubd anderen noch gesagt und zack ab geht's im Nachbarland. Woher wusste ich das blos?


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. Januar 2015)

Hier noch ein paar Gedanken und Reaktionen zum Anschlag. 

"Charlie Hebdo" in Paris: Der Anschlag - eine Tragödie für Frankreich - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## beren2707 (7. Januar 2015)

Zur Säuberung geschlossen.

Edit: Wieder offen. Es ist - wie fast immer im WiPoWi-Bereich - sehr schwer hier SPAM/OT voneinander zu trennen; deswegen habe ich mir Zeit genommen und die letzten paar Seiten vorurteilsfrei durchgelesen. Um nicht der Kritik ausgesetzt zu werden, ich betreibe Zensur im Interesse der einen oder anderen Argumentierenden, habe ich nur die letzten Beiträge ausgeblendet, die mMn zu sehr mit dem heutigen Anschlag (inklusive Vorverurteilungen ohne Kenntnisstand und pauschale Aburteilungen) und zu wenig mit einer Diskussion über PEGIDA zu tun haben; zusätzlich gingen diese teilweise sehr ins Persönliche. 

Gleichwohl ist mir bewusst, dass natürlich ein Anschlag wie dieser - ausgehend vom Stand eines terroristischen Anschlags durch Islamisten - thematisch mit Inhalten der PEGIDA-Bewegung zusammenhängt. Ich möchte jedoch darum bitten, dass sowohl zu einem freundlichen Miteinander zurückgekehrt wird als auch allzu brutale Videos von Hinrichtungen im Interesse minderjähriger Mitleser bitte  - sofern ihr dies mitzutragen bereit seid - ausgespart werden. Wer diese Inhalte betrachten möchte, soll mMn selbst aktiv werden. Zusätzlich bitte ich darum, keine expliziten Vorverurteilungen und Schuldzuweisungen ohne Kenntnisstand zu treffen.

In der Hoffnung auf einen geordneten weiteren Meinungsaustausch und mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (7. Januar 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Flüchtlinge? Unmöglich! Die sind doch friedlich. Aber die Einwanderung stärker einschränken/prüfen ist natürlich rechts. Also holen wir uns die hier über kurz oder lang auch noch rein. Aber stimmt ja alles nicht...
> Pöse Pegida...
> Blinder kann man nicht sein oder man ist einfach bescheuert. In den letzten Tagen von mir ubd anderen noch gesagt und zack ab geht's im Nachbarland. Woher wusste ich das blos?


Genau diese Instrumentalisierung hab ich befürchtet.
Die Täter wurden noch nicht gefasst, eine Anklage noch nicht erhoben, die Identität noch nicht bekannt, das Urteil aber anscheinend schon ausgesprochen.
Ich weiß, ich weiß. "Das darf man ja wohl noch sagen dürfen."


----------



## DerLachs (7. Januar 2015)

Sorry für meinen unnötigen und destruktiven Beitrag eben, aber ich war in dem Moment einfach zu aufgebracht.

@ Topic


> Tatsächlich haben Gruppen wie Pegida vor allem deshalb so einen großen  Zulauf, weil die Menschen das Gefühl haben, viele Konflikte würden von  der Politik nicht angesprochen. Zuletzt ließ sich das auch bei den  Wahlen in Thüringen und Sachsen beobachten, wo die AfD Zuwächse  verbuchen konnte, auch aus dem Grund, weil dieser Partei vielleicht  nicht die Problemlösung als Kompetenz zugeschrieben wurde, wohl aber die  Kompetenz, Themen anzusprechen. Wenn etablierte Parteien das Mantra der  Alternativlosigkeit predigen, können natürlich andere scheinbare  Alternativen präsentieren.
> 
> Ähnlich ist es bei Pegida. Die  Menschen fühlen sich mit den Themen, die sie auch weit über die Themen  Religion oder Flüchtlinge hinaus umtreiben, nicht ernstgenommen von der  Landespolitik, auch von "der Politik" insgesamt. Pegida spricht aus, was  die Leute denken.


Extremismus-Forscher: "Pegida spricht aus, was die Leute denken" | MDR.DE


Das trifft es mMn ziemlich gut.


----------



## CmdCobra (7. Januar 2015)

Hier noch mal etwas: ich weiß ist von den gleichgeschalteten Staatsmedien: 
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=767824136626551

Es ist verdammt schwer bei diesem Thema neutral und objektiv zu bleiben. PEGIDA und wie sie sich alle nennen spielt bzw. nutz die Angst 
der Menschen aus. Ich muss es leider schreiben, aber es kommt mir immer wieder der Rattenfänger von Hameln mit seiner Flöte vor. Ein Großteil
der Menschen beten das wie Gebetsmühlen nach ohne es anständig zu reflektieren. Ich habe vorallem immer dann mit solchen Gruppierungen / Strömungen
(AfD, PEGIDA und Co.) ein großes Problem, wenn sich von Ihren Bekannten Mitläufern, Befürworter nicht distanzieren. Alle behaupten Sie seien keine
Rassisten, keine Rechten, haben aber kein Problem mit ehemaligen NPD-, DVU-Funktionären, Mitgliedern oder gar Holocaustläugner zu marschieren. 

Natürlich müssen Ängste von Menschen Ernst genommen werden, aber nicht auf Kosten von Normalen Bürgen wie du und ich. 

Beim Thema Flüchtlinge sollte man immer daran denken, dass nur das "Glück" des Würfel Lebens einem zum Flüchtling oder zum wohlgenährten 
Deutschen macht. Keiner meiner bzw. unsere Vorfahren hat was dafür "aktive" getan, dass wir das alleinge Recht auf dieses Glück haben. 

Irgendwann kann jeder einmal Flüchtling sein


----------



## Iconoclast (7. Januar 2015)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Genau diese Instrumentalisierung hab ich befürchtet.
> Die Täter wurden noch nicht gefasst, eine Anklage noch nicht erhoben, die Identität noch nicht bekannt, das Urteil aber anscheinend schon ausgesprochen.
> Ich weiß, ich weiß. "Das darf man ja wohl noch sagen dürfen."



Ein bekannter Künstler, der Islam Karikaturen veröffentlichtete, wird mitsamt seinen Angestellten und Polizisten von zwei Typen mit Kalashnikovs, erschossen, nachdem Monate lang Drohungen aus der islamischen Ecke kamen. Waren bestimmt die Friedensboten der Römer...
Zumal überall von islamischen Tätern die Rede ist. Augenzeugen berichten von "Kampfschreien" wie "Allah ist Groß" und "Wir haben den Propheten gerächt". Lüg dir doch nix in die eigene Tasche. Der Fall ist klar.

Pegida wird der Vorfall ungemeint stärken und in Frankreich selbst werden wohl zur Zeit jede Menge stimmen laut, die eine Aus-/Abgrenzung von Flüchtlingen fordern. Mit dabei bekannte französische Schauspieler. Kam vorhin im Radio. Jetzt wird auch noch Frankreich rechts...  Man o man, wie viele rechte Länder wir in letzter Zeit so haben, unglaublich.


----------



## CmdCobra (7. Januar 2015)

Frankreich wird nichts rechts, Frankreich ist eine der "national stolzesten" Staaten Europas. Schau dir die front national und LePenne
an undwie die mit Migranten gerade aus Algerien etc. umgehen... Für die ist nun Futter oder Öl im Feuer ...


----------



## Iconoclast (7. Januar 2015)

CmdCobra schrieb:


> Frankreich wird nichts rechts, Frankreich ist eine der "national stolzesten" Staaten Europas. Schau dir die front national und LePenne
> an undwie die mit Migranten gerade aus Algerien etc. umgehen... Für die ist nun Futter oder Öl im Feuer ...



Das ist mir auch klar, dass war auf die ganzen "Nazi" Brüller bezogen, wenn man Einwanderung kritisiert. 



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Hier noch mal etwas: ich weiß ist von den gleichgeschalteten Staatsmedien:
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=767824136626551



2.400 Moscheen und selbst in der modernen Türkei dürfen weder Kirchen gebaut werden noch alte Kirchen resaturiert werden. Bzw. es wird bald ein einzige Kirche gebaut, seit 1953... Herzlichen Glühstrumpf. Warum also hier zulassen?


----------



## Anticrist (7. Januar 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> auch noch Frankreich rechts...  Man o man, wie viele rechte Länder wir in letzter Zeit so haben, unglaublich.



Genau das wäre es jetzt... genau wie du es mit deiner engstirnigen Denkweise immer wieder klar belegst... 
2(!!!) irre, durchgeknallte Mörder töten 12 Menschen.. kaltblütig und Emotionslos (wie man im Video mit dem erschossenen Polizisten sehen kann) und du bist gleich der Meinung eine Diskussion über die GESAMTE Einwanderungspolitik beginnen zu müssen, da diese dringend nötig sein. Wie Gaga kann man sein?!
Der Vorfall ist schlimm genug.. es hätten aber auch genauso gut 2 Nazi gewesen sein können die ne Synagoge überfallen.. oder eben ein Herrn Breivik, der sich als Retter des Abendlandes vor der Islamisierung sieht. 
*Extremisten* begehen solche Verbrechen, nicht Migranten.

Du vermischt mal wieder tausende Themen zu einer einfachen polemischen Formel.. genau solche einfach gestrickten Menschen laufen eben auch bei Pegida mit.

Islamismus /= Islam /= Türken/Araber /= Migranten /= Asylbewerber

Islamismus ist keine Religion sondern eine politische Strömung unter dem Schleier einer religiösen Strömung.  Es geht hier um politische Ziele wie zB die Errichtung eines weltweiten Kalifats  (Al Quaida Doktrin Nr 1) oder die Vernichtung des Saudischen Königshauses (Al Quaida Doktrin Nr 2). Das Paradebeispiel dafür ist der Wahhabismus (nicht jeder Wahhabit ist ein Extremist, aber quasi jeder Extremist ein Wahhabit) der in Saudi Arabien Staatsdoktrin ist und jedes Jahr unter Zuhilfenahme von Milliarden Petrodollars in die Welt getragen werden soll.
Und selbst du solltest wissen, das die Zustände in Saudi Arabien den meisten Moslems viel zu weit gehen ... aber stimmt.. die spinnen sicher.. ist doch eh alles das Selbe


----------



## CmdCobra (7. Januar 2015)

Es ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied zwischen Patrioten und Nationalisten bzw. Nationalstolz, dass hat Johannes Rau mal
treffen bezeichned: " Ein Patriot ist jemand, der sein Vaterland liebt. Ein Nationalist ist jemand, der die Vaterländer der anderen verachtet."
LePenne und die FrontNatinal sind für mich Nazis ... sry ... 

Siehst du also du belegst doch, dass sie selbst die Türkei öffnet und entwickelt. Was wir, die Christen in den letzten Jahrhunderten gemacht
haben, diese Chance müssen wir doch auch dem Islam bzw. dem muslimischen Glauben geben, oder? Damals waren sich auch nicht alle
Anhänger der Kirche Befürworter der Kreuzzüge. Warum wid immer alles in einen Topf geschmissen? Wieso kann man nicht auf beiden Seiten
objektiv differenzieren?


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. Januar 2015)

Frankreich, USA, England und Spanien haben schon ein paar sehr  schreckliche islamistische Anschläge hinter sich und haben trotzdem keinen  fremdenfeindlichen politischen Kurs eingeschlagen. Wäre auch aus diversen Gründen völlig unangemessen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (7. Januar 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ein bekannter Künstler, der Islam Karikaturen veröffentlichtete, wird mitsamt seinen Angestellten und Polizisten von zwei Typen mit Kalashnikovs, erschossen, nachdem Monate lang Drohungen aus der islamischen Ecke kamen. Waren bestimmt die Friedensboten der Römer...
> Zumal überall von islamischen Tätern die Rede ist. Augenzeugen berichten von "Kampfschreien" wie "Allah ist Groß" und "Wir haben den Propheten gerächt". Lüg dir doch nix in die eigene Tasche. Der Fall ist klar.
> 
> Pegida wird der Vorfall ungemeint stärken und in Frankreich selbst werden wohl zur Zeit jede Menge stimmen laut, die eine Aus-/Abgrenzung von Flüchtlingen fordern. Mit dabei bekannte französische Schauspieler. Kam vorhin im Radio. Jetzt wird auch noch Frankreich rechts...  Man o man, wie viele rechte Länder wir in letzter Zeit so haben, unglaublich.


Ich gehe ebenfalls davon aus, dass das Attentat einen extremistischen Hintergrund hat. Aber zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt würde ich nicht die Täter als Flüchtlinge deklarieren als wäre es in Stein gemeißelt


Iconoclast schrieb:


> Das ist mir auch klar, dass war auf die ganzen "Nazi" Brüller bezogen, wenn man Einwanderung kritisiert.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.400 Moscheen und selbst in der modernen Türkei dürfen weder Kirchen gebaut werden noch alte Kirchen resaturiert werden. Bzw. es wird bald ein einzige Kirche gebaut, seit 1953... Herzlichen Glühstrumpf. Warum also hier zulassen?


Seit wann richten wir uns an anderen Staaten? Sollte man hierzulande dann auch Demonstrationen verbieten, die Todesstrafe einführen und die Presse zensieren?

PS: In der Türkei gibt es relativ immer noch mehr Kirchen als es hier Moscheen gibt. Forderst du jetzt einen verstärkten Moscheenbau in Deutschland?


----------



## Iconoclast (7. Januar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Genau das wäre es jetzt... genau wie du es mit deiner engstirnigen Denkweise immer wieder klar belegst...
> 2(!!!) irre, durchgeknallte Mörder töten 12 Menschen.. kaltblütig und Emotionslos (wie man im Video mit dem erschossenen Polizisten sehen kann) und du bist gleich der Meinung eine Diskussion über die GESAMTE Einwanderungspolitik beginnen zu müssen, da diese dringend nötig sein. Wie Gaga kann man sein?!



Genau, 2. Zum Glück nur 2. Beide kamen über Einwanderung herein, wieviele Schläfer es gibt weiß niemand. Was willst du sonst tun? Jeden vorher fragen "Sind sie Islamist?". Kreuze an: Ja, Nein, Vielleicht,Kartoffel.
Es läuft nunmal über die GESAMTE Einwanderungspolitik. Hitler war auch nur EINE Person. Woher hast du deine ganzen Informationen? Spiegel? N24? N-TV? RTL? Ich habe das Glück oder eben Pech an der "Quelle", wenn man es denn so nennen mag, zu sitzen. 
Dein "Gaga" bezieht sich gerade auf Meinungen von Richtern, Anwälten und Polizisten. Aber du scheinst ja da mehr Durchblick zu haben. Erzähl mir mal, was in Eindhoven am Flughafen vorletzte Woche beinahe passiert wäre, bist ja über alles bestens im Bilde. Oder in Bonn an Silvester. Und nun?
Zumal ich mehrfach betont habe, dass ich eben NICHT alle über einen Kamm ziehe. Vielleicht einfach mal aufmerksam lesen. Ich habe selber Freunde türkischer Abstammung und selbst von denen kommen Aussagen, dass die Deutschen sich zu sehr auf der Nase herumtanzen lassen.
Klar hätten es auch zwei Nazis sein können. Aber hätte hätte Fahrradkette. Die Anschläge in letzter Zeit in verschiedenen Ländern gehen auf islamische Kappen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. Januar 2015)

Dann wissen deine türkischen Freunde wahrscheinlich nicht, dass die Türkei mindestens 10 mal mehr Flüchtlinge aufgenommen hat als Deutschland.


----------



## DerLachs (7. Januar 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Genau, 2. Zum Glück nur 2. Beide kamen über Einwanderung herein, wieviele Schläfer es gibt weiß niemand. Was willst du sonst tun? Jeden vorher fragen "Sind sie Islamist?". Kreuze an: Ja, Nein, Vielleicht,Kartoffel.


Alle Flüchtlinge bzw. Migranten (die dem Islam angehören) unter Generalverdacht zu stellen ist aber sicherlich auch nicht die Lösung. In Deutschland gilt immer noch die Unschuldsvermutung.

Ich hoffe, dass Frankreich sich an Norwegen ein Beispiel nimmt und sich nicht von extremistischen Gewalttätern dermaßen einschüchtern lässt.


----------



## JePe (7. Januar 2015)

Ich umreisse meine Position mal in mehreren Abschnitten.

Rechts und links - die hier im Thread ja gerne mal gegeneinander aufgerechnet werden - sind Raender der Mitte und muss man als solche auch akzeptieren. Extremismus - different story. Wer den vom Grundgesetz gesteckten Rahmen verlaesst, sollte sanktioniert werden.

PEGIDA selbst ist, anders als die hier zuweilen gescholtene AfD oder CxU, keine waehlbare Partei. Der Vorwurf, man wuerde am rechten Rand auf Stimmenfang gehen, geht alleine deshalb auch objektiv fehl.

Ich selbst nehme PEGIDA als den ungelenken, rhetorisch oft fehlgeleiteten (beim Namen beginnend ...) Versuch wahr, Aengste vor dem Islam zu formulieren. Und egal was man von PEGIDA haelt, diese Aengste sind in der Bevoelkerung auch ohne Ereignisse wie heute in Paris breit vorhanden. Insoweit ist es auch legitim, wenn etablierte Parteien unisono sagen, man muesse solche Aengste ernst nehmen und sich mit ihnen auf einer sachlichen Ebene auseinandersetzen. Der Islam begreift sich orthodox ausgelegt nicht nur als Glaube, sondern erhebt einen Herrschaftsanspruch, der zwangslaeufig in eine Theokratie fuehrt. Die moechte ich nicht; ich glaube, dass die Mehrheit der Deutschen das auch nicht will. Ich denke, dies laut vorzutragen ist ebenso legitim wie gegen Kriege zu demonstrieren oder hoehere Sozialleistungen zu fordern. Ob PEGIDA der geeignete Ueberbringer fuer eine solche Botschaft ist? Keine Ahnung. Aber am Ende formulieren sie ein Problem, dass sehr wohl und nicht nur in der was-auch-immer-phoben Vorstellung von einigen Ewiggestrigen existiert. Waere das nicht so, wuerden PEGIDA, Sarazzin & Co. nicht solche gesellschaftliche und mediale Aufmerksamkeit erfahren. Unterm Strich ist es mir jedenfalls lieber, wenn Probleme von den Falschen in die Diskussion geholt als von den Richtigen totgeschwiegen werden.


----------



## Iconoclast (7. Januar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Dann wissen deine türkischen Freunde wahrscheinlich nicht, dass die Türkei mindestens 10 mal mehr Flüchtlinge aufgenommen hat als Deutschland.



Und das hat genau was damit zu tun? Die Türkei steht den Flüchtlingen ja wohl auch um einiges näher, sei es Religionen und sonst was. Darüber "beschweren" die sich ja auch nicht. Oder habe ich das irgendwo erwähnt? Es geht um die unterschiedliche Mentalität, das knallt doch andauernd. Und das nicht nur in Form von Anschlägen. Fahr mal einen Tag mit auf Streife, wenn du die Möglichkeit hast. Das zeigt dir die Realität beudeutend mehr als Spiegel & Co. Ich habs mehrmals hinter mir. Echt nicht feierlich.


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. Januar 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Fahr mal einen Tag mit auf Streife, wenn du die Möglichkeit hast.



Das mach ich doch. Mit Toto und Harry.


----------



## Anticrist (7. Januar 2015)

Dann kläre uns doch mal auf, oh Erleuchteter, was wäre denn beinahe schlimmes passiert?!

Ich widerspreche nicht Richtern, Polzisten und anderen Juristen.. sondern dir... 
deine ständigen Anspielen auf deinen Vater oder wen auch immer sind nicht nachvollziehbare Behauptungen ... könnten also genauso gut wahr wie auch erfunden sein


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. Januar 2015)

Übrigens...

"Charlie Hebdo": Mutmaßliche Attentäter von Paris identifiziert - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Verminaard (7. Januar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Dann kläre uns doch mal auf, oh Erleuchteter, was wäre denn beinahe schlimmes passiert?!
> 
> Ich widerspreche nicht Richtern, Polzisten und anderen Juristen.. sondern dir...
> deine ständigen Anspielen auf deinen Vater oder wen auch immer sind nicht nachvollziehbare Behauptungen ... könnten also genauso gut wahr wie auch erfunden sein



Genauso wie deine Erzaehlungen erfunden sein koennen. Oder meine, oder von sonst irgendwem.
Was willst du damit sagen?

*Iconoclast* hat in der Vergangenheit, bei anderen Themen von Verwandtschaft bei der Polizei erzaehlt. War glaub ich irgendwas mit Motorrad und Verhalten, hat mir damals nicht ganz so zugesagt.

Natuerlich kann man eine Luege auch lange Zeit mit sich schleppen. Willst du das jetzt aber tatsaechlich unterstellen? 
Dann brauchen wir hier nicht diskutieren, weil ja Jeder ein potentieller Luegner ist.


----------



## Beam39 (7. Januar 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Es geht um die unterschiedliche Mentalität, das knallt doch andauernd. Und das nicht nur in Form von Anschlägen. Fahr mal einen Tag mit auf Streife, wenn du die Möglichkeit hast. Das zeigt dir die Realität beudeutend mehr als Spiegel & Co. Ich habs mehrmals hinter mir. Echt nicht feierlich.



Alter, du tust ja so als würden in Europa jedes Jahr hunderte von Bomben hochgehen. Gehst bestimmt nur noch bewaffnet aus dem Haus, weil jeder Moslem potenziell eine Gefahr darstellt. Du forderst also dass jegliche Einwanderer ihre Mentalität der deiner anpassen?

Sag mir wie sich diese Einstellung dann von Hitlers unterscheiden würde.

Das Problem ist nicht der Islam als Religion, sondern die kranken Wesen die diesen Glauben fehlinterpretieren und fehlpraktizieren. Und ich habe bereits erwähnt dass diese Kranken spätestens seit dem Syrien-Konflikt bekannt sind und man diese mit allen Mitteln zu bekämpfen hat. Seien es lebenslange Haftstrafen, Abschiebungen was auch immer. Dazu gehören nebenbei auch Pierre Vogel und seine gesamte Affenbande.

Und wegen ein paar hundert Gestörten werden Milliarden von Gläubigen verurteilt, das soll doch wohl nen Witz sein.

Schon allein aus dem Grund ist jemand, der Angst vor einer "Islamisierung" hat, jemand der keinen blassen Schimmer von dem hat was er quatscht.


----------



## Iconoclast (7. Januar 2015)

So sieht's aus. Wie will man in Foren was beweisen? Ich kann dir Bilder von Uniformen und Abzeichen machen, meinen Usernamen auf ein Blatt krickeln und alles zusammen fotografieren. Wenn dich das dann ruhiger schlafen lässt, mache ich das bei nächster Gelegenheit. Kannst mich auch ruhig dran erinnern. Ich gebe hier teilweise nur Aussagen wieder, also wiedersprichst du indirekt denen und nicht mir.
Was könntest du als Gegenbeweis bringen? Spiegel-Artikel? 

@beam

Ich habe schon zig Mal gesagt, dass ich eben nicht alle über einen Kamm ziehe. Hast du eine andere Lösung? Dann lass hören. Nichts tun und alle paar Wochen zivile Opfer hinnehmen kanns nicht sein. Dass das 'ne Minderheit ist ist mir auch klar.


----------



## Anticrist (7. Januar 2015)

Es geht um den simplen Umstand das du von eingetretenen und beinahe eingetretenen Ereignissen erzählst für die sich keinerlei Hinweise finden lassen.. nirgends. Und ich bin da sehr pragmatisch gestrickt und behaupte das sich solche Ereignisse auf die du Anspielst.. vermutlich Massenprügeleien, vereitelte Anschläge etc. in Zeiten von allgegenwärtigen Smartphones, social Media und Blogs nicht verheimlichen lassen.. irgendwo findet man immer irgendwas.
Genau das trifft auf die von dir angesprochenen Ereignisse nicht zu .. daher halte ich sie für übertrieben bis erfunden


----------



## Iconoclast (7. Januar 2015)

Kannst du ja gerne so handhaben, aber zu glauben, dass wegen Smartphones & co immer irgendwo was hat ist auch sehr naiv. All zu oft gibt es doch Nachrichten über Dinge, die Wochen oder Monate her sind und man erst jetzt davon erfährt. Sei es durch Polizeiberichte oder sonstige Dinge. Die Öffentlichkeit bekomm Vieles erst später oder gar nicht mit.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Januar 2015)

Das Problem Islamisierung ist real. 
Aber jetzt ist die Frage wie man Islamisierung definiert. 

Ich gebe nicht den Moslems die Schuld, es sind die Verantwortlichen Politiker. 
Hatte da letztens nen interessanten Artikel


----------



## Beam39 (8. Januar 2015)

> Ich habe schon zig Mal gesagt, dass ich eben nicht alle über einen Kamm  ziehe. Hast du eine andere Lösung? Dann lass hören. Nichts tun und alle  paar Wochen zivile Opfer hinnehmen kanns nicht sein. Dass das 'ne  Minderheit ist ist mir auch klar.



Und die zahlreichen, stets steigenden, gewaltsamen Übergriffe von Nazis findest du nicht mindestens genauso Behandlungsbedürftig und besorgniserregend? Ich würd gern mal Statistiken sehen wo verglichen wird wieviele Menschen europaweit Opfer rechtsradikaler Gewalt geworden sind und wieviele Islamistischer.

Da würde dir wahrscheinlich die Kinnlade runterfallen.

Aber ich zähle auch Nazis weder zu Deutschen noch zu Christen oder sonstigem. Auch sie sind krankhafte Menschen die nichts in der Gesellschaft verloren haben.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Januar 2015)

Nur die Nazis haben derzeit keinen Führer oder ein Reich, anders die Islamisten mit dem IS.


----------



## Beam39 (8. Januar 2015)

Was spielt das für ne Rolle? Beide Parteien verfolgen ein Ziel. Und du willst mir nicht ernsthaft sagen dass du meinst der IS seie in Europa angekommen und kann hier agieren unter dem Befehl eines Irren. Komm schon.


----------



## consumer (8. Januar 2015)

Gestern sind die Redakteure der Charlie Hebdo für freie Meinungsäußerung gestorben 
und als Reaktion darauf zensiert hier ein Moderator nach Gutdünken Kommentare dazu?

Herabwürdigender kann man sich gegenüber den Toten dieser Tragödie als Moderator 
dieses Forums kaum verhalten.


----------



## -Shorty- (8. Januar 2015)

consumer schrieb:


> Gestern sind die Redakteure der Charlie Hebdo für freie Meinungsäußerung gestorben
> und als Reaktion darauf zensiert hier ein Moderator nach Gutdünken Kommentare dazu?
> 
> Herabwürdigender kann man sich gegenüber den Toten dieser Tragödie als Moderator
> dieses Forums kaum verhalten.



Absolut unangebrachter Ton, weder kann der Mod etwas für das Geschehene, noch die User die beim diskutieren zu weit OT geraten.
In aller Regel ist eine Moderation durch die Forenadmins gewünscht.

Ich finde es Herabwürdigend den Vorfall in Paris mit einer solchen "Lappalie" wie die Forenmoderation heran zu zu ziehen.
Geschmacklos.

PS: Wir sind alle freiwillig hier...


----------



## Iconoclast (8. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Und die zahlreichen, stets steigenden, gewaltsamen Übergriffe von Nazis findest du nicht mindestens genauso Behandlungsbedürftig und besorgniserregend? Ich würd gern mal Statistiken sehen wo verglichen wird wieviele Menschen europaweit Opfer rechtsradikaler Gewalt geworden sind und wieviele Islamistischer.
> 
> Da würde dir wahrscheinlich die Kinnlade runterfallen.
> 
> Aber ich zähle auch Nazis weder zu Deutschen noch zu Christen oder sonstigem. Auch sie sind krankhafte Menschen die nichts in der Gesellschaft verloren haben.



Klar sind die genauso bescheuert. Durch den zweiten Weltkrieg sind das natürlich viele Opfer. Aber in aktuellen Statistiken sind selbst die Übergriffe Linker höher als Rechter und die Rechten gingen sogar zurück...


----------



## MfDoom (8. Januar 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Aber in aktuellen Statistiken sind selbst die Übergriffe Linker höher als Rechter und die Rechten gingen sogar zurück...


Das kann jeder erzählen, ohne Quelle ist es nur Blabla


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Januar 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Das kann jeder erzählen, ohne Quelle ist es nur Blabla



Hier bitte die Quelle, die Daten stammen vom BMI:

Politisch motivierte KriminalitÃ¤t (PMK): Bundesrepublik Deutschland | linksextremismus.org

Wünsche noch viel Spaß mit dem Blabla


----------



## MfDoom (8. Januar 2015)

Zitat: "Es werden also erheblich mehr rechtsextreme Straftaten begangen, als linksextreme."
liest du eigentlich was du verlinkst?


----------



## efdev (8. Januar 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Zitat: "Es werden also erheblich mehr rechtsextreme Straftaten begangen, als linksextreme."
> liest du eigentlich was du verlinkst?



er hat seine quelle gelesen nur du nicht 



> Es werden also erheblich mehr rechtsextreme Straftaten begangen, als linksextreme. Dabei ist jedoch zu beachten, dass sogenannte Propagandadelikte nur im Bereich des Rechtsextremismus erfasst werden (siehe nachfolgende Tabelle). Betrachtet man hingegen nur die (gesellschaftlich am relevantesten) Gewaltstraftaten, zeigt sich ein ganz anderes Bild.


----------



## MfDoom (8. Januar 2015)

Es ist (2012) 35% mehr rechtextreme Gewalt-Delikte Politisch motivierte Kriminalität als linksextreme, nach Abzug der "Propagandadelikten"


----------



## efdev (8. Januar 2015)

na also das schöne bild sagt mir die linken sind mittlerweile gewaltätiger.
allerdings ist das ganze ein wenig OT und deswegen schreibe ich dazu nichts mehr hier im thread nur per PN.

PMK (BRD) - Gewalttaten (2001-2012) | linksextremismus.org


----------



## -Shorty- (8. Januar 2015)

Ihr müsst euch nur einig werden ob es um Straftaten oder Gewalttaten gehen soll.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Januar 2015)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ihr müsst euch nur einig werden ob es um Straftaten oder Gewalttaten gehen soll.



In der Ursprünglichen Aussage ging es um Übergriffe, also Gewalttaten und da haben die linken Extremisten nunmal die rechten Extremisten überholt. Bei den Straftaten, also allen Dilikten sind die rechten aber nach wie vor führend, was aber halt daran liegt das das zeigen von verbotener Symbolik und das rufen verbotener rechter Parolen auch als Straftat zählt was halt bei den linken so nicht der Fall ist.
Trotz allem ist es nunmal Tatsache das die linken Extremisten was Gewaltdelikte angeht inzwischen weit schlimmer sind als die Rechten, genau das sagt auch die verlinkte Quelle aus.


----------



## MfDoom (8. Januar 2015)

Da ist ja die richtige Quelle.
 Gewalt ist meiner Meinung nach sowieso die falsche Lösung, egal ob rechts oder linksmotiviert.


----------



## Iconoclast (8. Januar 2015)

Gewalttaten...

In Frankreich wurde heute morgen mehrere muslimische Einrichtungen beschossen.
Was hab ich gestern gesagt?...


----------



## aloha84 (8. Januar 2015)

Man kann sich ja mal darauf einigen, dass alle Gewalttaten, egal ob von links oder rechts, "schlimm" sind.
Und auch so, gehen mir beide Seiten gegen den Strich, sei es "Deutschland soll sterben bliblablubb" oder "Das dritte Reich war voll toll bliblablubb".
In meinen Augen sind das alles Idioten.


----------



## cryon1c (8. Januar 2015)

Extrem ist blöd, egal aus welchem Lager. 
Es geht aber auch darum das die linken keine fremdenfeindliche Meinung haben, die rechten schon. Und das sollte man nicht vergessen. 
Bekloppte gibt es in jedem Bereich, die sollte man ignorieren und die Gesamtsituation betrachten. 
Egal wie man es dreht und wendet, man sollte niemandem verbieten hierherzukommen. Machen sie was illegales, haben wir dafür Gesetze und sie funktionieren und machen dabei keinen Unterschied woher man kommt, wie man aussieht und welche Sprache man spricht. 

Ich werde auf jeden Fall die Gegendemo in DD unterstützen, in Leipzig war ich schon und Leipzig bleibt bunt!
Das gerade Dresden so viele von denen ranholt, wundert mich etwas, denn da sollte man die Geschichte noch richtig gut kennen.


----------



## beren2707 (8. Januar 2015)

consumer schrieb:


> Gestern sind die Redakteure der Charlie Hebdo für freie Meinungsäußerung gestorben
> und als Reaktion darauf zensiert hier ein Moderator nach Gutdünken Kommentare dazu?
> 
> Herabwürdigender kann man sich gegenüber den Toten dieser Tragödie als Moderator
> dieses Forums kaum verhalten.


Um das klarzustellen (denn normalerweise sind moderative Maßnahmen für Dritte nicht von Belang, aber ausnahmsweise dem Vorwurf der Zensur entsprechend für alle lesbar): Ich habe hier in keinster Weise nach Gutdünken zensiert, ich empfinde diese Unterstellung als ernsthafte Beleidigung, die als personenbezogener Angriff zu ahnden wäre. 

Ich habe (aus Respekt einem Toten gegenüber, genauer gesagt dem (muslimischen) Polizisten) einen Beitrag entfernt, in welchem auf einem Video zu sehen war, wie dieser Mann verletzt auf dem Boden liegt und schützend seine Hände erhebt, bevor er von einem der Attentäter im Vorbeigehen mit einem Kopfschuss exekutiert wird. Im Beitrag, in welchem das Video verlinkt wurde, diente dies zur Untermauerung pauschaler Äußerungen gegen Flüchtlinge und Moslems im Allgemeinen. Sowohl wegen meiner Achtung dem Toten gegenüber, dem Schutz Minderjähriger als auch zur Verhinderung pauschaler Verunglimpfungen von Personengruppen habe ich den Beitrag ausgeblendet. Die weiteren Beiträge drehten sich nur um gegenseitige Verunglimpfungen, Beleidigungen und Unterstellungen der diskutierenden User untereinander. All diese Inhalte wurden - da regelwidrig - ausgeblendet. Wir reden hier von insgesamt vier (!) Beiträgen.


			
				Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> *1.2 Meinungsfreiheit*
> 
> In unserem Forum herrscht nach deutschem Recht Meinungsfreiheit. Jeder  Benutzer darf seine Meinung grundsätzlich frei äußern. *Dabei gilt es  nach kommunikativen Grundsätzen, auch die Meinungen anderer zu beachten,  zu akzeptieren und gegebenenfalls kontrovers zu diskutieren.*  Diskussionen sind im Rahmen dieser Regeln und denen des allgemeinen  Anstandes zu führen. *Das Recht an einer persönlichen Meinung endet dort,  wo Rechte eines anderen verletzt werden. *
> 
> ...


Jede weitere Anprangerung meiner Person oder Unterstellung von Zensur wird nicht toleriert. Ernsthafte Anliegen sind im entsprechenden Forenbereich vorzutragen.

MfG,
beren2707


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Extrem ist blöd, egal aus welchem Lager.
> Es geht aber auch darum das die linken keine fremdenfeindliche Meinung haben, die rechten schon. Und das sollte man nicht vergessen.



Prinzipiel richtig, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob es unbedingt besser ist das die linken Extremisten alle Repräsentanten einer staatlichen Gewalt umbringen wollen und keine Ausländer hassen, wie letzteres bei den Rechten der Fall ist. Beide Lager haben totalitäre Vernichtungsfantasien, nur bei den einen richten sich die Gegen die Rasse, bei den anderen gegen das System und die die selbiges verkörpern...
Beide Seiten sind nicht tolerierbar, genauso wenig wie irgendwelche extremistisch aufgezogenenen Muslime die meinen das Sie von irgend einer höheren Macht beseelt sind und deshalb jeden umbringen dürfen der nicht ihre Wahnvorstellungen teilt und meinen das ein rückständiger Gottesstaat mit einer noch rückständigeren "Gesetzgebung" das einzig wahre sei!



cryon1c schrieb:


> Egal wie man es dreht und wendet, man sollte niemandem verbieten hierherzukommen. Machen sie was illegales, haben wir dafür Gesetze und sie funktionieren und machen dabei keinen Unterschied woher man kommt, wie man aussieht und welche Sprache man spricht.



Stimmt, unsere Gesetze machen nur dann einen Unterschied wenn du Uli Höneß heißt und 30 Millionen Euro hinterzogen hast. Ein "Niemand" der 10.000 Euro hinterzogen hätte wäre härter bestraft worden, egal ob er aus Deutschland stammt, oder aus Burma, oder sonst wo her.


----------



## MfDoom (8. Januar 2015)

"Halte dich aus politisch motivierten Diskussionen in Foren fern" hat meine Oma immer gesagt. Ich werde mich lieber mal dran halten denn es führt zu nichts. Ausser Streit und Arbeit für die Mods


----------



## cryon1c (8. Januar 2015)

Na bei Promis wird gerne mal ein Auge zugedrückt oder auch zwei oder drei, je nach dem wieviele da existieren.
Ich rede ja nicht von den extremen linken, sondern von den normalen, die wollen das System nicht brennen sehen und zünden es auch nicht an.
Bei den rechten siehts da schlimmer aus, denn auch die Anzugträger die einem sonst so höflich was verkaufen wollen, denken daran die Ausländer aus dem eigenen Land so weit wie es geht rauszuhalten.  Und das finde ich schon arg schlimm. Andere Länder die in den letzten 100 Jahren einen heftigen Krieg erlebt haben, stellen sich nicht so dämlich an und sind freundlicher. Guggt euch doch mal Vietnam an. Da dreht die Bevölkerung nicht am Rad, obwohl es denen auch nicht so gut geht wie uns hier.


----------



## Iconoclast (8. Januar 2015)

An einer Moschee in Frankreich ist wohl auch noch ein Sprengsatz hochgegangen. Da wurde gestern aber mächtig was ins Rollen gebracht.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Na bei Promis wird gerne mal ein Auge zugedrückt oder auch zwei oder drei, je nach dem wieviele da existieren.
> Ich rede ja nicht von den extremen linken, sondern von den normalen, die wollen das System nicht brennen sehen und zünden es auch nicht an.
> Bei den rechten siehts da schlimmer aus, denn auch die Anzugträger die einem sonst so höflich was verkaufen wollen, denken daran die Ausländer aus dem eigenen Land so weit wie es geht rauszuhalten.  Und das finde ich schon arg schlimm. Andere Länder die in den letzten 100 Jahren einen heftigen Krieg erlebt haben, stellen sich nicht so dämlich an und sind freundlicher. Guggt euch doch mal Vietnam an. Da dreht die Bevölkerung nicht am Rad, obwohl es denen auch nicht so gut geht wie uns hier.



So sind andere Länder das? Schau dir doch mal Israel an, dort bekommst du auch nur eine unbeschrenkte Aufentaltserlaubnis wenn du jüdischen Glaubens bist. Du kannst dort zwar für beschränkte Zeit eine Arbeitserlaubnis kommen, aber selbst wenn du ein Kind von einem Israeli hast wird diese nicht umgewandelt und du musst das Land nach Ablauf der Aufentalts/Arbeitserlaubnis verlassen und hast keine Ansprüche an das israelische Sozialsystem.
Ehnliche Beispiele gibt es auch noch in einigen anderen Ländern.
Es ist also keines Falls als selbstverständlich zu betrachten das es hier anders ist, genauso ist es alles andere als als "schlimm" an zu sehen wenn man eine andere Auffassung vertritt als die hier in Deutschland vertretene jeden ins Land zu lassen.
Ich finde die Israelische Einwanderungspolitik zu einem gewissen Grad sogar sympatisch...

Nur mal so, ich bin auch ehr als rechts konservativ ein zu ordnen, nach gängiger Auffassung. Allerdings bin ich bei weitem  nicht extrem rechts, oder rechts extrem.
Ich wäre auch für eine beschränkte Zuwanderung die sich an kulturellen und religösen Gemeinsamkeiten orientiert, weil das für weniger Spannungen in der Gesellschaft sorgt und bzgl. der Integration in die Gesellschaft reibungsloser verläuft. Nach dieser Auffassung würde ich auch keinen Muslimen hier die Einwanderung gestatten, oder Asiaten, da deren Kultur und teilweise auch die Religion stark von unsriger abweicht.
Das heißt aber zum Beispiel nicht das ich nicht dafür bin das man Kriegsflüchtlingen aus Syrien, oder dem Iraq zeitlich begrenzt helfen sollte. Nur bedeutet dies halt das niemand von denen dauerhaft hier bleiben dürfte.

Ich schäme mich für diese Ansicht auch nicht und sehe daran auch nichts schlimmes, ich habe nichts gegen die meisten Muslime, Afrikaner, oder Asiaten, als Menschen. Trotzdem darf ich was Zuwanderung angeht da eine andere Meinung haben als es in Deutschland vieleicht der allgemeine Thenor ist, solange ich dabei keine geltenden Gesetze verletze.
Ich denke halt, um das noch etwas tiefgreifender zu erklären, das Kultur etwas einzigartiges ist, die Asiaten haben ihre einzigartige Kultur, der Orient, wir hier im Westen, die Afrikaner, ect. Multikulturalität hingegen verwässert diese Einzigartigkeit und weicht sie auf und lässt Dinge sogar ganz verschwinden, durch Vermischung, oder Assimilierung. Klar sorgt das auch dafür das zum Teil neue Sachen entstehen aber wie das so ist, die muss man nicht mögen, ehnlich wie bei moderner Kunst, oder moderner Architektur. 
Ein gutes Beispiel wie sich so etwas auswirken kann sieht man zum Beispiel im Amerikanismus hier in Deutschland.

Bin ich jetzt deswegen ein schlechterer Mensch, oder mehr Nazi als es bei jemanden der Fall ist der die Einwanderung begrüßt und es so mag wie sie ist?


----------



## azzih (8. Januar 2015)

Schlimme Sache das alles. Der islamistische Terror ist wahrscheinlich grade DAS Gewaltproblem unserer Zeit. Zu Zeiten meiner Eltern wars die RAF, danach die Rechtsextremisten heute sinds die Islamisten, schon komisch das sich solche gewaltbereiten Extremistenphänomene durch ne moderne Gesellschaft ziehen. Könnte man ne Doktorarbeit drüber schreiben...

Das ärgerliche ist das  eine so kleine Minderheit wie die Islamisten, derart den Diskurs über den Umgang von Migranten und Islam prägen, obwohl sie zahlenmässig weder auf die deutsche Bevölkerung noch für deutschen Muslime wirklich repräsentativ sind.
Auch muss man irgendwie in den Griff kriegen das sich gerade junge Menschen durch solche radikalen Gruppen angesprochen fühlen und bereit sind solche Gewalttaten zu verüben. Aber das sagt sich leicht, die Realität ist wahrscheinlich sehr viel komplexer. So komplex das selbst Geheimdienste und Sicherheitsorgane solche Gewalttaten nicht vorhersehen und verhindern können. Dieses ganze Islamismus-Islam-Terror-Pegida-Politik-Bevölkerung Komplex  wird uns wohl noch die nächsten Jahre beschäftigen...


----------



## cryon1c (8. Januar 2015)

Schlechterer Mensch bist du damit nicht, aber bei vielen Leuten stößt das gerade auf Ablehnung. Bei mir auch, weil ich selbst eingewandert bin und verschiedene Kulturen kennengelernt habe und diese schätze. Dabei verwischt aber nichts, die Kulturen bleiben erhalten und entwickeln gemeinsam weitere interessante Sachen. Ich bin in Kazachstan unter Muslimen & Christen aufgewachsen - da gab es nie Spannungen und das bleibt auch so. Ich will das auch hier sehen, das verschiedene Kulturen & Religionen frei leben können ohne sich gegenseitig auf den Sack zu gehen. Dabei ist der Islam dort bei weitem nicht so extrem wie man ihn hier ausm rechtskonservativem Raum gezeigt bekommt.

Ich bin stark für offene Grenzen, jeder soll sich seinen Lebensort selbst aussuchen dürfen und nicht durch dämliche Behörden daran gehindert werden. Liegt aber auch daran das ich in vielen Ländern war, mehrere Sprachen fließend spreche und mehr Kontakt zu verschiedenen Leuten aus unterschiedlichen Ländern habe als die meisten deutschen hier.  Die Leute die hierherkommen, bringen ihr Wissen, ihre Kultur und auch ihr Geld/ihre Arbeitskraft mit (die wir hier dringend brauchen). Verschwinden wird dabei nichts, was nicht schon von allein verschwinden würde weil es keiner sehen will. 
Und Flüchtlinge - das sollte kein Thema sein, denen muss man helfen ohne zu hinterfragen. Wer mit nichts hierherkommt und Hilfe erwartet, sollte sie bekommen.

Aber solange hier sehr viele Leute so eine nach rechts gelehnte Meinung haben, wird das wohl nix. Und genau dafür mache ich was und sitze nicht faul auf dem Hintern rum. 

Geh mal im Ausland leben & arbeiten für 10 Jahre, lerne wie es ist aufzufallen, lerne wie die Leute in anderen Ländern damit umgehen und wie blöd sich Deutschland dabei anstellt, gerade das Land was damit eingehende Erfahrungen hat.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Geh mal im Ausland leben & arbeiten für 10 Jahre, lerne wie es ist aufzufallen, lerne wie die Leute in anderen Ländern damit umgehen und wie blöd sich Deutschland dabei anstellt, gerade das Land was damit eingehende Erfahrungen hat.



Ich war 3 Jahre in Frankreich arbeiten, hab 6 Monate für meine aktuelle Firma an einem Projekt in Israel mitgearbeitet, das sind sicher keine 10 Jahre, aber ich bin auch noch keine 40 oder 50 Jahre alt das ich soviel Zeit hätte woanders verbringen können.
Für eine gewisse Zeit ist das sicher ganz interessant weil es halt ein "fremdes" Land ist man neue Dinge sieht usw. aber auf Dauer wollte ich nicht woanders leben. Beide Länder waren als Deutscher nicht besonders angenehm, in Frankreich wird dir nach wie vor viel Hass und Ablehnung, wegen der deutschen Vergangenheit, entgegen gebracht, wenn die mitbekommen woher du stammst. Das trifft sicher nicht auf alle Franzosen zu, aber doch auf einige die ich in den 3 Jahren kennen lernen durfte, da sind einige abfällige Äußerungen und indirekte Beleidigungen gefallen.
In Israel war das sogar noch was heftiger als in Frankreich, da wurde ich in einem kleinen lokalen Restaurant von einem recht alten Herrn in aller Öffentlichkeit angespuckt als Nazi beschimpft als er mitbekommen hat das ich mich mit einem Kollegen in deutsch unterhalten habe.

Ich kenne also etwas die Arbeits- und Lebensweise anderswo und weiß auch wie das ist wenn man angefeindet wird. Und ich kann dir auch aus meinen 3 Jahren in Frankreich sagen, das es Ausländer in Frankreich sogar noch bedeutend schwerer haben, vor allem die die aus ehemaligen französischen Kolonien in Afrika oder aus dem nahen Osten kommen, als hier in Deutschland. Nicht umsonst gab es dort die Krawalle in den Vororten, die schon fast etwas von amerikanischen Gethos haben (hohe Arbeitslosigkeit, hohe Ausländerquote auf einem Fleck, schlechte Perspektiven auf geselschaftlichen Aufstieg).
Deutschland steht im europäischen Vergleich nicht schlecht da was die Bedingungen angeht die Immigranten hier vorfinden, besser als in vielen anderen europäischen Ländern wo Zuwanderer weniger Perspektive und Zuwendung erhalten.
Trotzdem wird hier aus der linken Richtung immer noch so getan als wäre Deutschland nachholbedürftig was diesen Punkt angeht und würden Länder wie England, Frankreich usw. dort viel mehr machen für ihre Zuwanderer und hätte ein Zuwanderer dort viel bessere Chancen und Aussichten als in Deutschland.
Das ist nicht der Fall, nicht umsonst wollen viele Flüchtlinge die nach Europa kommen vor allem nach Deutschland, weil das für viele die erste Wahl ist wenn jemand nach Europa flieht, vor allem für Afrikaner, mit deutlichen Abstand erst folgen Länder wie England und Frankreich.

Was die Türkei betrifft  die ja Millionen aufgenommen hat und so gerne als Musterbeispiel für Hilfsbereitschaft angeführt wird hier im Thread, überlegt mal wo und unter welchen Bedingungen. Die haben Zeltstädte an der Grenze zu Syrien und dem Iraq errichtet wo die Menschen unter rudimentärsten Bedingungen leben und bei der Versorgung dieser Menschen helfen internationale Hilfsorganisationen. Die Türkei hat keine Millionen Menschen in Flüchtlingsheimen untergebracht und zahlt jedem 360 Euro im Monat, die haben meist nur dürftig beheizte Zelte mit Feldbetten.
Mehr wäre bei 2 Millionen Menschen und mhr auch garnicht in größerem Umfang zu leisten.

Nein, Deutschland tut bereits viel und wer das Glück hat hier nach Deutschland zu kommen, als Flüchtling, oder Immigrant, kann sich wirklich glücklich schätzen weil er hier mehr bekommt als ihm wohl an vielen anderen Orten Europas gegeben werden würde, oder er hätte.


----------



## Beam39 (8. Januar 2015)

> Geh mal im Ausland leben & arbeiten für 10 Jahre, lerne wie es ist  aufzufallen, lerne wie die Leute in anderen Ländern damit umgehen und  wie blöd sich Deutschland dabei anstellt, gerade das Land was damit  eingehende Erfahrungen hat.



Das ist ja das tragische an der ganzen Sache. Diese ganzen Pegida-Symphatisanten oder rechtsgesinnten Menschen sind Leute die noch nie andere Kulturen und Länder kennengelernt haben. Das sind ganz verbitterte engstirnige Menschen für die die Welt außerhalb von Fernsehen, Internet und Deutschland überhaupt nicht real ist.

Jemand der sich auch nur ein wenig mit anderen Kulturen und Ländern befasst und sie selbst erlebt der kann so eine Meinung gar nicht haben - ein gewisser Grad an Intelligenz vorausgesetzt.

Und vor allem würde man sich dann nicht "patriotistischer Europäer" nennen.. Das witzigste Wort für dieses Jahr in meinen Augen. Ich würd mal gern wissen ob die Spanier, Griechen, Franzosen etc. etc. stolz drauf sind Europäer zu sein.


----------



## cryon1c (8. Januar 2015)

Ja du hast ja selbst das negative erlebt, da müsste man doch mit gesundem Menschenverstand sagen - das sollte aufhören, man sollte sich dagegen einsetzen.
Es hilft nix sich abzuschotten und die Gesetze so anzupassen das nix mehr durchkommt. Offene Grenzen sind unsere Zukunft und man sollte lernen die anderen Menschen zu respektieren, egal woher sie kommen. 
Gerade das verstehe ich ja nicht, wie man da noch rechtskonservativ bleiben kann. Aber gut, jeder hat seine Meinung. 
Mich freut es aber auch zu sehen das deutlich mehr Gegendemonstranten rausgehen als die PeGiDa-Anhänger, Dresden mal ausgenommen (die spinnen da drüben). Aber gut, da ich etwa nur 1h bis Dresden brauche, werde ich mich bei Bedarf auch dahin bewegen und noch Leute mitnehmen. 
Ehrlich - mir sind viele Ausländer hier lieber als der gemeine Deutsche, der nur rummotzt und sich gerne mal nach rechts lehnt. Ist natürlich übertrieben das so zu sagen, es stimmt aber. Gerade in der Mitte der Gesellschaft, bei Leuten die eigentlich alles haben und nicht rummeckern sollten (da es ihnen verdammt gut geht), geht die Seuche um. 

Und einige Monate reichen nicht um das Land wirklich kennenzulernen. Auch 1-3 Jahre sind noch zu wenig. Frankreich ist ein eigenes Thema, denn da gibt es auch extrem viel Nationalstolz, die übertreiben aber auch sehr gerne. 
Wenn es aber um ein Land mit einer deutlich anderen Kultur geht, wie z.B. Afrika oder asiatische Länder, so sollte man da mehr Zeit mitbringen um wirklich das ganze kennenzulernen. Zu verstehen wie die Leute wirklich denken und nicht nur ihre Reaktion auf der Straße sehen. 

In Russland & Kazachstan war ich halt n deutsches Schwein, hier sieht man mich als Russe (abwertend, wobei dies stark nachgelassen hat in den letzten Jahren). Früher gab es dieselbe Geschichte mit Russen-Wohnheimen, wie die Spätaussiedler-Wohnheime hier genannt werden. Da hat auch jeder einheimische Nachbar über 30 rumgemotzt, der Jugend war das relativ egal. Da diese gerade stark schrumpfen, verlagert sich das jetzt auf Asyl-Unterkünfte und Ausländer im allgemeinen, an denen sich der pingelige Deutsche stört. 

Das rummotzen liegt den Deutschen aber irgendwie auch im Blut, denen ist alles nicht recht wenns nicht zu 100% so ist wie sie es gewohnt sind.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das rummotzen liegt den Deutschen aber irgendwie auch im Blut, denen ist alles nicht recht wenns nicht zu 100% so ist wie sie es gewohnt sind.



Und das ist Blödsinn, du tust so als wäre die Haltung die hier in Deutschland gegenüber Flüchtlingen und Immigranten gefahren wird schlimmer als anders wo, das ist aber nicht der Fall. Schau dir asiatische Länder an, wie Süd Korea, Japan, China, dort sind die Bedingungen als Afrikaner, Europäer, Amerikaner usw. einzuwandern exorbitant schlecht, genauso ist dort der Rassismus gegenüber nicht Asiaten deutlich ausgeprägter als hier allgemein der Fall gegenüber jeglichen Ausländern ist. 
Und auch innerhalb der EU ist Deutschland eines der Länder mit Abstand den liberalsten Lebensbedingungen und Persektiven für Flüchtlinge und Migranten. Viele andere Länder haben eine deutlich schlechtere Flüchtlingspolitik.
Das mag zwar nichts daran ändern das gewisse Ängste die von Pegida nach außen dringen unbegründet, oder übertrieben sind, aber das ändert wiederum auch nichts daran das man nicht gegen diese Leute mit Plakat und Parole ins Feld ziehen muss um den bösen Faschismus zu Leibe zu rücken, sondern das man mit diesen Menschen einen Dialog führen sollte und sich um die sozialen Ursachen kümmern muss die mit dafür verantwortlich sind das die Leute sich von Pegida angesprochen fühlen und mitlaufen.
Wenn es den Menschen wirtschaftlich und sozial schlecht geht dann sucht man sich halt einen der dafür verantwortlich ist, auch wenn er es evt. nicht ist, oder an dem man seine Wut auslassen kann wenn man den nicht erreicht der dafür die Schuld trägt.
Das hatten wir übrigens schon mal in der weimarer Republik, wo es auf ehnliche Art ablief und zur Erstarkung und letztlichen Machtergreifung des Nationalsozilaismus führte.
Heute macht man vergleichbare Fehler wie damals, statt man die Ängste, Sorgen und Probleme der Menschen angeht mobilisert man lieber einen Mob aus linken Holzköpfen, welche geistig mindestens genauso unreif und vernagelt sind wie diverse Menschen bei Pegida und tut so als wäre das alles nur eine Frage der Machtdemonstration gegen "rechts" und würde es eine soziale Schieflage, welche maßgeblich Ursache und Auslöser für die Ängste ist nicht geben.

Darum können Leute wie Du und andere auch noch so oft gegen Rassismus und Ausländerfeindlichkeit, die mit Pegida verbunden werden, demonstrieren, ihr werdet damit die zunehmende Angst der Leute die dort bei Pegida demonstrieren nicht aus den Köpfen bekommen weil nicht der zuwandernde Ausländer für viele das Problem an der Sache ist (nur ein Symptom), sondern das sie sozial und wirtschaftlich immer weiter abgehängt werden und die Wirtschaft die Zuwanderungspolitik teilweise nur schamlos ausnutzt, genau wie noch ganz andere Dinge.
 Aber das was ich hier sage verstehen sowieso nur wenige und die die mit, oder gegen Pegida laufen, vermutlich überhaupt nicht...


----------



## Iconoclast (8. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das ist ja das tragische an der ganzen Sache. Diese ganzen Pegida-Symphatisanten oder rechtsgesinnten Menschen sind Leute die noch nie andere Kulturen und Länder kennengelernt haben. Das sind ganz verbitterte engstirnige Menschen für die die Welt außerhalb von Fernsehen, Internet und Deutschland überhaupt nicht real ist:



Das liest sich wie aus der BILD Zeitung. Ein Glück, dass du alle kennst.


----------



## azzih (8. Januar 2015)

Naja ganz unrecht hat er nicht. Es ist schon irgendwie komisch wenn irgendwelche Leute mit Deutschlandflaggen und nationalistischen Parolen durch die Gegend laufen. Das wirkt so unpassend in der heutigen Zeit.
 Ich meine wir sind das Paradeland der Globalisierungsprofiteure. Wo wären wir ohne unsere Exporte, ohne unsere Made in Germany- Marken, ohne kulturellen Austausch? Wir haben extrem von der EU und dem Euro profitiert.  Und trotzdem gibts Leute die für Kleinstaatentum auf die Straße gehn, das faktisch heute eh nicht möglich ist. Für Islamisierung die nicht stattfindet und für ominöse "christliche" Werte, die in unserer säkularen Gesellschaft doch heute eigentlich auch keine Rolle mehr spielen.

Ihre Ziele lesen sich ja auf den ersten Blick nachvollziehbar und ganz nett. Aber viele Sachen sind einfach nur wage formuliert und gesetzlich gar nicht durchführbar "gegen Hassprediger" etc. Andere Dinge wie Abschiebung bei Kriminalität sind halt 1:1 von der NPD übernommen. Es täte halt schon Not das die Sympathisanten der Bewegung auch mal über die vermeintlich einfachen PArolen etwas nachdenken und tiefer bohren.


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. Januar 2015)

Attacke auf "Charlie Hebdo": Muslimische Verbände planen Kundgebung - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## facehugger (8. Januar 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Die Entscheider leben doch eh abgekapselt in einer eigenen Welt.


Richtig! Diese sogenannten Entscheider/Schlipsträger/Lobbyisten/Politiker (oder wie auch immer) man Personen mit Macht nennen will, sollten mal mit guten Beispiel vorangehen und hilfsbedürftigen/verfolgten Flüchtlingen *persönlich* Unterschlupf gewähren. Das würde doch mal ein Zeichen für wahre Menschlichkeit setzen. Der Zaun um die eigene Villa könnte nicht hoch und dick genug sein

Und solange sich sich dieses ichbezogene/nur auf´s heute gerichtete denken nicht endet und Leute in "dem anderem" eine Bedrohung nur aufgrund seines Glaubens/Herkunft/Hautfarbe sehen, haben wir auf diesem Planeten keine Zukunft. Der größte Feind des Menschen ist der Mensch selbst und seine Gier nach immer mehr Macht/Reichtum/Bodenschätzen oder was auch immer...

Gruß


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Januar 2015)

azzih schrieb:


> Naja ganz unrecht hat er nicht. Es ist schon irgendwie komisch wenn irgendwelche Leute mit Deutschlandflaggen und nationalistischen Parolen durch die Gegend laufen. Das wirkt so unpassend in der heutigen Zeit.
> Ich meine wir sind das Paradeland der Globalisierungsprofiteure. Wo wären wir ohne unsere Exporte, ohne unsere Made in Germany- Marken, ohne kulturellen Austausch? Wir haben extrem von der EU und dem Euro profitiert.  Und trotzdem gibts Leute die für Kleinstaatentum auf die Straße gehn, das faktisch heute eh nicht möglich ist. Für Islamisierung die nicht stattfindet und für ominöse "christliche" Werte, die in unserer säkularen Gesellschaft doch heute eigentlich auch keine Rolle mehr spielen.



Wo wir wären kann ich dir genau sagen. Ja, Deutschland hat vom Euro profitiert wie kein anderes Land, aber warum ist das der Fall? Wir haben die Löhne unserer Arbeiter gedrückt, bis ca. 2007 gab es eine Negativentwicklung bei den Löhnen und selbst bis heute steigen die Löhne oft nicht einmal im gleichen Maße wie die Inflation. Dazu kommt der Umstand das viele Jahre lang von staatlicher Seite eine tiefgreifende Subventionierung, bzw. Förderung der Industrie stattgefunden hat, nenne da nur mal die verringerten Energiekosten für Energieintensive Betriebe und man hat den Niedriglohnsektor, sowie die Leiharbeit kräftig gefördert, sowie sich bis vor kurzen mit Händen und Füßen gegen einen gesetzlichen Mindestlohn gewährt und selbst jetzt wo man ihn eingeführt hat kann man selbigen eigentlich nur als Witz bezeichnen.
Alles Umstände die Deutschland im Vergleich zu seinen europäischen Nachbarn einen deutliche Vorteil zu seinen europäischen Nachbarn eingebracht haben und dafür sorgen das wir mehr produzieren als je.
Allerdings halten wir uns nicht an die Spielregeln, nenne an der Stelle nur mal das magische Viereck der Wirtschaftspolitik:

Magisches Viereck â€“ Wikipedia

Eigentlich müssten wir die viel exportieren auch entsprechend viel importieren, was wir aber nicht machen. Wir kaufen wenig aus dem Ausland ein und exportieren stark und machen somit auch gleich noch die Industrie in den europäischen Ländern mit kaputt die sich gegen einen Strom an deutschen Erzeugnissen durchsetzen müssen und gezwungen werden deutsche Waren zu importieren.

Ich könnte das noch weiter ausführen, aber in etwa das ist der Kern des Ganzen. Wir profitieren, weil wir uns nicht an gewisse Spielregeln der Wirtschaftspolitik halten, auf Kosten der anderen und erzeugen so eine große Blase die irgendwann platzen wird und den Euro als gemeinschaftliche Währung mit in den Abgrund reißen wird, weil die anderen Länder es sich nicht mehr leisten können werden deutsche Waren zu importieren und deren Wirtschaft nicht konkurenzfähig ist sich gegen die künstlich gepuschte deutsche Wirtschaft durch zu setzen.
Wenn dieser Tag da ist das diese Blase platzt wird das auch die deutsche Wirtschaft mit in den Abgrund reißen weil plötzlich unsere Exporte einbrechen werden und wir dann weder eine starke Exportwirtschaft haben werden, noch eine starke Binnenwirtschaft die das auffangen könnte.
Und die Anzeichen dafür das diese Politik sich irgendwann rächen wird sind ja da, Länder wie Italien, Spanien, Irland, England, Frankreich leiden unter der deutschen Politik und sind nicht umsonst hoch verschuldet.

Also ja, Deutschland profitiert vom momentanen Kurs, aber nicht weil wir etwas richtig machen würden, sondern weil wir uns wie der Schulschläger benehmen für den die Schulregeln nicht gelten und auch nur Deutschland als Ganzes Land profitiert von diesem Kurs, die deutschen Arbeiter als solche leiden zu großen Teilen mehr unter dieser Politik als das Sie davon einen Nutzen hätten.
Also wo wären wir ohne diese Politik? Vermutlich in einem finanziell und wirtschaftlich stabileren Europa und wir wären kein "Export-Weltmeister", aber dafür hätten wir wohl ein höheres Lohnniveau und eine gesündere Binnenwirtschaft. Außerdem wäre die Schere zwischen Arm und reich wohl geringer als es aktuell bei uns der Fall ist.


----------



## aloha84 (8. Januar 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also wo wären wir ohne diese Politik? Vermutlich in einem finanziell und wirtschaftlich stabileren Europa und wir wären kein "Export-Weltmeister", aber dafür hätten wir wohl ein höheres Lohnniveau und eine gesündere Binnenwirtschaft. Außerdem wäre die Schere zwischen Arm und reich wohl geringer als es aktuell bei uns der Fall ist.



Kann sein, muss aber nicht.
Ich könnte darüber ganze Vorträge schreiben (weil ich es mal musste ), das hätte aber mit PEGIDA nichts mehr zu tun. 
Außer man betrachtet die Bewegung so, wie ich vor etlichen threadseiten, nämlich dass es vielen Protestierenden gar nicht um Ausländer, Asylanten etc geht.....sonder nur darum, dass es ihnen nicht so gut geht wie den ANDEREN.
Aber wie schonmal gesagt, diese Leute sind dann bei PEGIDA falsch, und es bleibt zu hoffen, dass sie das mitbekommen und sich in einer eigenen Bewegung abspalten.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Was spielt das für ne Rolle? Beide Parteien verfolgen ein Ziel. Und du willst mir nicht ernsthaft sagen dass du meinst der IS seie in Europa angekommen und kann hier agieren unter dem Befehl eines Irren. Komm schon.



Ich habe oder geschrieben. 
Fakt ist sie haben ein manifestiertes Ziel. Den Islamischen Staat gibt es...



> Das ist ja das tragische an der ganzen Sache. Diese ganzen Pegida-Symphatisanten oder rechtsgesinnten Menschen sind Leute die noch nie andere Kulturen und Länder kennengelernt haben. Das sind ganz verbitterte engstirnige Menschen für die die Welt außerhalb von Fernsehen, Internet und Deutschland überhaupt nicht real ist.


Ach da hat jemand bei tausenden Menschen NSA gespielt oder was?


Ach ja nettes Erlebnis heute im Bus. 2 muslimische Mädchen unterhalten sich über die Sache in Paris
und eine von beiden meinte, dass sie die Brüder aber auch verstehen könne, weil das Blatt ihren Propheten beleidigt hat.
Wie sehr Moslems zu ihrer Religion stehen  ist manchmal echt besorgniserregend, sowas kann man nicht entschuldigen...


----------



## Adi1 (8. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das gerade Dresden so viele von denen ranholt, wundert mich etwas, denn da sollte man die Geschichte noch richtig gut kennen.



Keine Sorge, wir kennen unsere Geschichte. 

Die Meisten die hier an dieser Pegida-Bewegung teilnehmen, sind gar keine Dresdner. 

Über die Hälfte kommen von sonstewo her,  warum das so ist.

Wahrscheinlich nutzen viele Demonstranten auch mal die Chance, unsere schöne Stadt kennenzulernen.

Ein ähnliches Problem hatten wir schon einmal WaldschlÃ¶ÃŸchenbrÃ¼cke â€“ Wikipedia .

Obwohl ein Bürgerentscheid eindeutig für den Bau der Brücke gestimmt hatte,

ging dieser Protest auch los.

Aber am radikalsten von Nabu, Grüner Liga usw.

Von denen Protagonisten, nie einer vorher in Dresden war.


----------



## Verminaard (8. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich bin stark für offene Grenzen, jeder soll sich  seinen Lebensort selbst aussuchen dürfen und nicht durch dämliche  Behörden daran gehindert werden.


Schoenes Utopia. Haette ich auch gerne.
Wird es aber nicht spielen in der Zukunft die ich und eventuell auch du erleben wirst.
Dafuer  braeuchten wir global eine einheitliche Politik. Dafuer muesste jeder  Staat seinen Status aufgeben und in einen Staatenbund eintreten oder  noch besser einfach alle Grenzen abschaffen.
Dafuer muesste aber auch  die komplette Welt auf einer Entwicklungsstufe sein, geistig,  gesellschaftlich und wirtschaftlich. Muesste man weiter ausfuehren.

Fakt  ist, es gibt nicht mal innerhalb Europas eine einheitliche Politik,  obwohl es eine Waehrungsunion gibt. Das ist ein Konstrukt was ich so gar  nicht begreife. Ich kann nicht gemeinsam ueber Geld bestimmen, aber  Jeder macht was er will.
Nicht mal auf Bundesebene gibt es so eine  wirkliche Einheit. Wieso spricht man heute stellenweise noch von der  ehemaligen DDR. Wieso gibt es so extreme Einkommensunterschiede? Wieso  muessen wir 16 Bundeslaender und sogenannte Freistaaten haben? Ist  Deutschland nicht eine Nation? 




cryon1c schrieb:


> Die  Leute die hierherkommen, bringen ihr Wissen, ihre Kultur und auch ihr  Geld/ihre Arbeitskraft mit (die wir hier dringend brauchen).  Verschwinden wird dabei nichts, was nicht schon von allein verschwinden  würde weil es keiner sehen will.



Tun sie das wirklich? Oder ist das eher ein Wunschdenken? Einwanderer  die erstmal in die Sozialsysteme fallen, sind natuerlich Einzelfaelle,  oder? 
Braucht Deutschland wirklich so viel Arbeitskraft von  Ausserhalb, oder ist das ein Mittel der Industrie um Loehne zu druecken  oder niedrig zu halten?
Da frage ich mich: wieso zum Henker gibt es noch ~3 Millionen Arbeitslose, wenn Deutschland so viel Arbeitskraefte braucht.
Die  wirkliche Ziffer liegt wesentlich hoeher, da Jeder der in irgendeiner  Maßnahme steckt nicht gewertet wird. Die ganzen Aufstockerjobs werden  auch nicht gewertet etc.
Aber das unsere Bundesmerkel die  Arbeitslosenzahlen auf dieses Nieveau bekommen hat, liest sich doch viel  besser als die Wahrheit.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und Flüchtlinge -  das sollte kein Thema sein, denen muss man helfen ohne zu hinterfragen.  Wer mit nichts hierherkommt und Hilfe erwartet, sollte sie  bekommen.


Wo ziehst du hier die Grenze? Ist deiner Meinung nach Deutschland  wirklich faehig, allen beduerftigen Menschen der Welt zu helfen? 
Ist  es nicht eher verwerflich zu sagen: "Hey du hast es bis Deutschland  geschafft, dir wird auf jeden Fall super geholfen. Deine Verwandten  hatten leider nicht so viel Glueck wie du, da kann man leider nichts  machen."?
Fluechtlingen wird doch geholfen. Ich weis nicht was hier noch gefordert wird.

Abgesehen  davon, es gab 2012 in Deutschland, an dieser Stelle moechte ich noch  einmal erinnern was fuer Worte gefallen sind: "Deutschland ist eins der  reichsten Laender ueberhaupt". ~284000 Obdachlose.
Tendenz steigend, bis 2016 werden 380000 erwartet. Davon waren 2012 32000 Kinder und Jugendliche.

Jetzt  vermittel mir mal bitte, wie ich es verstehen soll, das Deutschland  doch bedingungslos Fluechtlingen helfen soll, waehrend es Deutschland  nicht schafft ~300000 schon in Deutschland lebende Menschen, dauerhaft und wuerdevoll unterzubringen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Aber solange hier sehr viele Leute so eine nach rechts gelehnte Meinung  haben, wird das wohl nix. Und genau dafür mache ich was und sitze nicht  faul auf dem Hintern rum.


Wir haben in Deutschland zum Glueck eine Meinungsfreiheit. Es sei also  jedem Einzelnen ueberlassen wie wer wo wann ueber welche Situation  denkt.
Man muss nicht damit einverstanden sein. Aber anderen Meinungen versuchen aufzuzwaengen, nur weil die einem selbst nicht passt? 
Da geraten wir schnell wieder wohin, wo anscheinend keiner mehr hinwill, so einige Jahrzente zurueck.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ehrlich - mir sind viele Ausländer hier lieber als der gemeine Deutsche, der nur rummotzt und sich gerne mal nach rechts lehnt. Ist natürlich übertrieben das so zu sagen, es stimmt aber. Gerade in der Mitte der Gesellschaft, bei Leuten die eigentlich alles haben und nicht rummeckern sollten (da es ihnen verdammt gut geht), geht die Seuche um.


Ist das nicht den Deutschen ueberlassen wie sie so sind? Was weist du denn genau ueber die Mitte der Gesellschaft? Kennst du ihre Sorgen und Noete? 
Nein da wird einfach bestimmt: die sollen nicht meckern, denen geht es gut. 

Frage: Du bist doch ein Zugezogener, wie ich, zwar aus einer anderen Ecke aber auch zugezogen, richtig? Du hast ein Problem damit, das Deutsche eben "deutsch" sind in Deutschland?
Ich glaube nicht das du der Einzige mit so einer Meinung bist in Deutschland und ich bin ueberzeugt davon das deine Formulierung noch sehr freundlich ist.
Noch Fragen wieso es sowas wie PEGIDA gibt?

Wenn dir die Deutschen und deren Art so gar nicht passen, was genau fuer eine Motivation hast du denn dann in Deutschland zu bleiben?



cryon1c schrieb:


> In Russland & Kazachstan war ich halt n deutsches Schwein, hier sieht man mich als Russe (abwertend, wobei dies stark nachgelassen hat in den letzten Jahren). Früher gab es dieselbe Geschichte mit Russen-Wohnheimen, wie die Spätaussiedler-Wohnheime hier genannt werden. Da hat auch jeder einheimische Nachbar über 30 rumgemotzt, der Jugend war das relativ egal. Da diese gerade stark schrumpfen, verlagert sich das jetzt auf Asyl-Unterkünfte und Ausländer im allgemeinen, an denen sich der pingelige Deutsche stört.
> 
> Das rummotzen liegt den Deutschen aber irgendwie auch im Blut, denen ist alles nicht recht wenns nicht zu 100% so ist wie sie es gewohnt sind.



Die "Deutschen" sind nicht pingelig. Sie werden pingelig wenn man ihnen Krumm kommt. Das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung.
Es liegt auch nicht immer an den Deutschen. Schon mal ueberlegt wie sich Migranten so verhalten?
Ich koennt hier Sachen erzaehlen die mir alleine im Laufe der Zeit nur auf der Arbeit passiert sind.
Stichwoerter hier: Ablehnung von Deutschen., im Beisein von Deutschen trotzdem mit Leuten gleicher Herkunft in der urspruenglichen Landessprache reden. Nicht weil sie kein Deutsch koennen, nein weil sie nicht wollen, auf Nachfrage bekommt man ein patziges "ist nicht fuer deine Ohren bestimmt" mit einem russischen Akzent ruebergeschmettert. Absolut kein Interesse an irgendwelcher Interaktion mit Deutschen, aber sobald ein total fremder Landsmann um die Ecke kommt wird mit dem Grueppchen gebildet und dem der Arsch nachgetragen.

Es wird oft von fehlgeschlagener Integration geredet. Ich finde auch das eine Integration Bloedsinn ist. 
Aber als Migrant sollte man soviel Respekt vor dem Gastland haben, das man die Gesetze und Einheimischen respektiert.
Man muss nicht die Braeuche annehmen, naja Weihnachtsgeld wird gerne mitgenommen, nicht?, aber man sollte sich halbwegs Verstaendigen koennen, ohne das der Einheimische einen Fremdsprachenkurs belegen muss, und wenn man das Gefuehl vermittelt das der Gastgeber total unerwuenscht ist, das ist einfach ein absolutes NoGo.
Dann hat man vielleicht das falsche Gastland gewaehlt.


/edit: doppelte Sachen rausgenommen, warum die auch immer hier drinnen waren und Typo


----------



## Beam39 (8. Januar 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Das liest sich wie aus der BILD Zeitung. Ein Glück, dass du alle kennst.



Wenn man das mit einer gesamten Religionsgemeinschaft macht und von einer Angst vor dieser spricht, dann kann man das auch mit ein paar tausend Menschen machen.


----------



## Iconoclast (8. Januar 2015)

Wer macht das denn mit der gesamten Religionsgemeinschaft? Hier schonmal keiner.

Die Umfrage hier ist auch ganz interessant.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amon (8. Januar 2015)

Interessant ja, aber wohl eher nicht representativ.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Januar 2015)

Man kann aber halt nicht sagen, dass Islam und Islamismus nichts miteinander zu tun haben...


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Januar 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man kann aber halt nicht sagen, dass Islam und Islamismus nichts miteinander zu tun haben...



Natürlich kann man das nicht sagen, sind schließlich 2 Seiten der gleichen Medaille, aber man kann halt genauso wenig sagen das Christentum und Kreuzzüge nichts miteinander zu tun hätten, ect.

Jede Religion und Idiologie hat ihre Kerseite.
Das Problem ist nur das der Islam leider noch sehr weit von einer "gemäßigten" Religion entfernt ist, viel weiter als das beim Christum, dem Buhdismus, oder dem Judentum der Fall ist.
Nicht um sonst haben wird diverse radikal islamistische Gruppen auf der Welt die im Namen Alahs Unfrieden und Tot stiften, sei es in Sysrien, Iraq, Nigeria, Lybien, den Philipinen, Pakistan, Afgahnistan, Ägypten, dem Libanon, Israel/Palistina, Sudan, um mal nur einige Länder mit aktiven islamistischen Gruppen/Milizen zu nennen.

Wie mehrfach gesagt macht das nicht alle Muslime zu Extremisten, aber man kann halt auch nicht so tun als gäbe es diese deutlich extremistischen Tendenzen im Islam nicht.


----------



## Amon (8. Januar 2015)

Man kann aber auch nicht *ALLE* Muslime unter Generalverdacht stellen und sie als Islamisten bezeichnen. Genausowenig sollte man aber dann nicht auch *ALLE* die dort bei den PEGIDA Demos mit machen unter Generalverdacht stellen und sie als Nazis bezeichnen. Demokratie bedeutet auch andere Meinungen zu zulassen und sich mit ihnen auseinander zu setzen und das wird mittlerweile hier nicht mehr gemacht. Das Demokratieverständnis der meisten Leute passt sich immer mehr dem vorherrschenden Zeitgeist an.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Januar 2015)

Ich sage ja nicht, dass alle Muslime so drauf sind. Ich sage nur, dass das Problem tiefer sitzt als die Politik sagt. 

Kreuzzüge sind so viele Hundert Jahre her, das ist kein Argument. 

Das Christentum hat auch Probleme aber sucht welche aus der Gegenwart...


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Januar 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich sage ja nicht, dass alle Muslime so drauf sind. Ich sage nur, dass das Problem tiefer sitzt als die Politik sagt.
> 
> Kreuzzüge sind so viele Hundert Jahre her, das ist kein Argument.
> 
> Das Christentum hat auch Probleme aber sucht welche aus der Gegenwart...



Missionare während der Kolonialszeit und bis in die 1950er Jahre, die Segnung deutscher Waffen 1941 durch denn Papst für den Kampf der Nazis gegen den Bolschewismus, Brevik der sich selbst für einen Christlichen Ordensritter und Verteidiger des Abendlandes hielt, der Ku-Klux-Clan und es gibt sicher noch das eine oder andere mehr.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Januar 2015)

Ja Breivik den kann man auch nach Syrien schicken. 
KKK jo isn US Problem, nicht unser Problem was die USA da machen müssen ist klar.


----------



## Iconoclast (8. Januar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Interessant ja, aber wohl eher nicht representativ.



Man findet im Netz Angaben dass mittlerweile 29% der Deutschen mit Pegida sympathisieren, Tendenz steigend. "Die Zeit" spricht von jedem zweiten Deutschen, wobei ich das nicht glaube. Auch die 29% sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Statistiken halt. Aber 1/3 klingt schon sehr realistisch. 
Und für eine so junge Bewegung ist das bemerkenswert oder erschreckend, je nachdem wie man dazu steht.
Nach gestern dürfte der Zulauf nochmal deutlich anziehen, wenn nicht sogar explodieren, wenn man auch mal daran denkt, wieviele sich zurückhalten, wegen der bekloppten Nazikeule.

Da hier auch öfter Links/Rechts aufkommt. Nach dem Mordversuch die nächste Aktion von den Linken: Polizeiwache in Leipzig attackiert: 50 vermummte Angreifer - taz.de


----------



## Amon (8. Januar 2015)

> Da hier auch öfter Links/Rechts aufkommt. Nach dem Mordversuch die nächste Aktion von den Linken: Polizeiwache in Leipzig attackiert: 50 vermummte Angreifer - taz.de



Und wahrscheinlich kam der Befehl aus deren Terror Zentrale in Hamburg, harmlos Rote Flora genannt und als Kulturzentrum getarnt. Dass das Ding noch nicht geräumt wurde wundertmich echt.


----------



## Exception (8. Januar 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Missionare während der Kolonialszeit und bis in die 1950er Jahre, die Segnung deutscher Waffen 1941 durch denn Papst für den Kampf der Nazis gegen den Bolschewismus, Brevik der sich selbst für einen Christlichen Ordensritter und Verteidiger des Abendlandes hielt, der Ku-Klux-Clan und es gibt sicher noch das eine oder andere mehr.


Das ist so nicht richtig,  die christliche Kirche  hat ihr Fähnchen zur NS  Zeit  in den Wind gehängt um nicht unterzugehen. Gewisse Führungskräfte der Nationalsozialisten waren nämlich alles andere als Anhänger  der Kirche.

Hier und heute passiert aber das genaue Gegenteil.


----------



## Amon (8. Januar 2015)

Die katholische Kirche hat schon immer ihr Fähnchen in den Wind gehängt, das war so, das ist so und wird immer so sein.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Januar 2015)

Das Ziel der Nazis war sich als einzige Vertreter des Christentums hinzustellen. Das war Hitlers Kurs, daneben gab es noch die ganze NS Esoterik.


----------



## Amon (8. Januar 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das Ziel der Nazis war sich als einzige Vertreter des Christentums hinzustellen. Das war Hitlers Kurs, daneben gab es noch die ganze NS Esoterik.



Und diese NS Esoterik war auch aus allen möglichen Religionen / Kulture zusammen geklaut..


----------



## Beam39 (8. Januar 2015)

> Fakt ist sie haben ein manifestiertes Ziel. Den Islamischen Staat gibt es...



Es gibt keinen islamischen Staat, wieso reden hier soviele Leute soviel Unsinn?

Ein islamischer Staat mit Kalifat ist erst dann existent wenn jegliche Muslime das Kalifat anerkennen. Ist dies der Fall? Nein! Der islamische Staat von dem überall geredet wird ist nichts weiter als eine terroristische Organisation von Extremisten die in ihrem eigenen Interesse handelt und nicht im Interesse der restlichen muslimischen Welt.

Und der Islamismus hat absolut nichts mit dem Islam zu tun, allein die Verwendung des Begriffs ist paradox.

Keiner der drei großen Religionen unterscheidet sich vom Manifest her, alle sind gleich da eine Religion auf der anderen basierend entstand. Zu behaupten der Islam wäre radikal und gewalttätig würde bedeuten dass es alle 3 Religionen sind.

Ich weiß somit nicht wieso sich einige so schwer tun zu verstehen dass nicht die Religion das Problem ist sondern diverse wenige Leute die die Religion praktizieren. Es darf nicht ständig von Islamismus die Rede sein sondern von Extremismus, weil die Religion und die richtig praktizierenden Menschen faktisch nichts dafür kann dass in ihrem Namen sowas passiert.

Es ist doch nichts Neues, dass der Großteil der Leute aus dem anatolischen Raum stammend, starke Komplexe haben. Resultierend aus ihrer Mentalität, Kultur und aufgrund von mangelnder Bildung. Eine sich in Deutschland entwickelte und gebildete Familie zeigt niemals extremistische Neigungen was ihre eigene Religion angeht.


Es darf nicht sein dass ständig eine ganze Religion in den Dreck gezogen wird weil ein nicht nennenswerter Teil einfach krank ist. Wieso wird von Islamismus geredet und nicht von Extremismus?

Und nochmal, jemand der sich einer Partei anschließt die sich "patriotistische Europäer" nennt, hat sowieso ne völlig verzerrte Wahrnehmung. Dass ist völliger Humbug weil die EU in vielerlei Hinsicht kläglich gescheitert ist und kaum ein Land froh ist ein Teil der EU zu sein.

Für die Griechen sind wir scheiss Deutsche, für die Spanier sind wir es, für die Italiener genauso und für die Franzosen sowieso.  Deutschland ist der Buhmensch der EU und unter uns irren welche umher die sich stolzer Euroäer nennen..


----------



## Seabound (8. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen islamischen Staat, wieso reden hier soviele Leute soviel Unsinn?
> 
> Ein islamischer Staat mit Kalifat ist erst dann existent wenn jegliche Muslime das Kalifat anerkennen. Ist dies der Fall? Nein! Der islamische Staat von dem überall geredet wird ist nichts weiter als eine terroristische Organisation von Extremisten die in ihrem eigenen Interesse handelt und nicht im Interesse der restlichen muslimischen Welt.
> 
> ...





Du sprichts wahr, mein Freund!


----------



## Sparanus (8. Januar 2015)

Unsinn? 
Es gibt ein Gebiet welches von einer Gruppe von Extremisten in staatsähnlicher Form verwaltet wird. 
Dass dieser Staat/Gruppe ein Magnet für Islamisten aus aller Welt ist, ist fakt.


----------



## Iconoclast (8. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen islamischen Staat, wieso reden hier soviele Leute soviel Unsinn?
> 
> Ein islamischer Staat mit Kalifat ist erst dann existent wenn jegliche Muslime das Kalifat anerkennen. Ist dies der Fall? Nein! Der islamische Staat von dem überall geredet wird ist nichts weiter als eine terroristische Organisation von Extremisten die in ihrem eigenen Interesse handelt und nicht im Interesse der restlichen muslimischen Welt.
> 
> ...



Eine Religion, dessen Hauptwerk, der Quran, ausgelegt werden kann wie mam will und nachweislich zum Mord an Ungläubigen aufruft und auch sonst viele barbarische Phrasen aufzeigt, trifft keinerlei Schuld. Alles klar Münchhausen. Abdel-Fattah-al-Sisi, Präsident von Ägypten, hat heute eine radikale Neuauslegung des Islam gefordert, da alles vollkommene veraltet ist, damalige Denkweisen heute nix mehr auf der Welt zu suchen haben und der Islam nur noch eine Quelle der Zerstörung sei.
Aber der Islam hatte nie Schuld...
Manche Leute... Nein, einfach nein. Man kann sich auch krampfhaft verschließen und nix sehen wollen. Wissen wir ja alle, wo das hinführt.

History repeats itself


Außerdem gibt es Länder, die zu über 70% von Islamisten regiert werden. Get your facts right.


----------



## Beam39 (8. Januar 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Unsinn?
> Es gibt ein Gebiet welches von einer Gruppe von Extremisten in staatsähnlicher Form verwaltet wird.
> Dass dieser Staat/Gruppe ein Magnet für Islamisten aus aller Welt ist, ist fakt.



Und deswegen sind 160 Terroristen die dafür gekämpft haben wieder zurückgekehrt, oder? Deswegen werden etliche Leute dort hingerichtet weil sie versuchten zu fliehen. Weils so toll ist..Bitte rede nicht wenn du dich damit nicht ernsthaft beschäftigst.

Von den Schiiten, die ihre Totfeinde sind und einen beachtlichen Teil der Muslime dort ausmachen, mal ganz zu schweigen. Eher würden sie sterben als ein Kalifat von denen anzunehmen.



> Du sprichts wahr, mein Freund!



Meine Treue, du hast, Gefährte 



> Eine Religion, dessen Hauptwerk, der Quran, ausgelegt werden kann wie  mam will und nachweislich zum Mord an Ungläubigen aufruft und auch sonst  viele barbarische Phrasen aufzeigt, trifft keinerlei Schuld. Alles klar  Münchhausen. Abdel-Fattah-al-Sisi, Präsident von Ägypten, hat heute  eine radikale Neuauslegung des Islam gefordert, da alles vollkommene  veraltet ist, damalige Denkweisen heute nix mehr auf der Welt zu suchen  haben und der Islam nur noch eine Quelle der Zerstörung sei.
> Aber der Islam hatte nie Schuld...
> Manche Leute... Nein, einfach nein. Man kann sich auch krampfhaft  verschließen und nix sehen wollen. Wissen wir ja alle, wo das hinführt.
> 
> ...



Na jetzt weiß ich doch mit wem ich es zu tun hab, geht doch. Ein typischer Vertreter der PI-News Fraktion. 



> Eine Religion, dessen Hauptwerk, der Quran, ausgelegt werden kann wie  mam will und nachweislich zum Mord an Ungläubigen aufruft und auch sonst  viele barbarische Phrasen aufzeigt, trifft keinerlei Schuld. Alles klar  Münchhausen.



Na dann fangen wir mal an:

[FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica](5. Mose 5-7): *"So sollst du den Mann oder die Frau, die eine solche Übeltat begangen haben, hinausführen zu deinem Tor und sollst sie zu Tode steinigen (...)  Die Hand der Zeugen soll die erste sein, ihn zu töten, und danach die  Hand des ganzen Volks, daß du das Böse aus deiner Mitte wegtust." 

[FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica](4. Mose 25,4-5): "Nimm  alle Oberen des Volks und hänge sie vor dem Herrn auf im Angesicht der  Sonne (...) Und Mose sprach zu den Richtern Israels: Töte ein jeder seine Leute, die sich an den Baal-Peor (ein anderer Gott) gehängt haben."

[FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica](2. Mose 32,28): "Ein jeder gürte sein Schwert um die Lenden und gehe durch das Lager hin und her von einem Tor zum andern und erschlage seinen Bruder, Freund und Nächsten. Die Söhne Levi taten, wie ihnen Mose gesagt hatte; und es fielen an dem Tage vom Volk dreitausend Mann." 

[FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica](5. Mose 13,7-11[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]): "Wenn  dich dein Bruder, deiner Mutter Sohn, oder dein Sohn oder deine Tochter  oder deine Frau (...) heimlich überreden würde und sagen: Lass uns  hingehen und andern Göttern dienen, (...) so willige nicht ein (...) Du  sollst dich seiner nicht erbarmen und seine Schuld nicht verheimlichen, sondern sollst ihn zum Tode bringen. Deine Hand soll die erste wider ihn sein, ihn zu töten, und danach die Hand des ganzen Volks."
[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]
[FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica](5. Mose 20,16-18): "Du sollst nichts leben lassen,  was Odem hat, sondern sollst an ihnen den Bann vollstrecken, nämlich an  den Hetitern, Amoritern, Kanaanitern, Perisitern, Hiwitern und  Jebusitern. "

[FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica](4. Mose/Num. 31,15-18): "Warum habt ihr alle Frauen leben lassen? (...) So tötet nun alles,  was männlich ist unter den Kindern, und alle Frauen, die nicht mehr  Jungfrauen sind; aber alle Mädchen, die unberührt sind, die lasst für  euch leben."

[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Sag mir wie lange ich das noch weiter ausführen soll, könnte die ganze Zeit weitermachen. Ist es meine Absicht das zu tun oder bringt es mir was das zu posten? Nein, weil es für mich nicht von Bedeutung ist, aber solche engstirnigen ungebildeten Menschen die meinen sie können Urteile zu Dingen abgeben von denen sie keine Ahnung haben kotzen mich an. Menschen wie du sind es die Unruhe ins Volk bringen.

Das Argument "altes Testament" zählt nicht, der Koran ist in seiner Form unverändert, egal ob bei den Schiiten oder Sunniten und wurde zu keiner Zeit neu ausgelegt. Man soll ihn nicht auslegen wie man will, sondern der Zeit entsprechend, aber anscheinend störst du dich daran das er überall anders ausgelegt wird, dann stört es dich bestimmt auch dass die Bibel stets verändert wurde/ wird, oder nicht?[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT]


> Abdel-Fattah-al-Sisi, Präsident von Ägypten, hat heute  eine radikale Neuauslegung des Islam gefordert, da alles vollkommene  veraltet ist, damalige Denkweisen heute nix mehr auf der Welt zu suchen  haben und der Islam nur noch eine Quelle der Zerstörung sei.



Darf ich dich dran erinnern dass wir hier in Deutschland sind und nicht in Ägypten? Darf ich dich dran erinnern dass diese Länder völlig destabilisiert sind? Schonmal was vom arabischen Frühling gehört?

Verzieh dich ins PI-News Forum zu deinen gleichgesinnten Islamophoben, aber denke nicht dass du auch nur ansatzweise etwas von dem verstehst was du redest.


----------



## Verminaard (8. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich weiß somit nicht wieso sich einige so schwer tun zu verstehen dass nicht die Religion das Problem ist sondern diverse wenige Leute die die Religion praktizieren. Es darf nicht ständig von Islamismus die Rede sein sondern von Extremismus, weil die Religion und die richtig praktizierenden Menschen faktisch nichts dafür kann dass in ihrem Namen sowas passiert.



Streiche "diverse wenige Leute" und ersetze mit "ganze arabische Halbinsel" "Irak" "Iran" "Pakistan" um nur Einige zu nennen.

Dort wird doch die Glaubensschrift sehr radikal ausgelegt. Andere Religionen werden kaum geduldet und wenn dranglasiert. 
Es sind durchaus Menschen die entscheiden wie sie was auslegen und danach leben. Und ja die koennen durchaus was dafuer.


----------



## Seabound (8. Januar 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Eine Religion, dessen Hauptwerk, der Quran, ausgelegt werden kann wie mam will und nachweislich zum Mord an Ungläubigen aufruft und auch sonst viele barbarische Phrasen aufzeigt, trifft keinerlei Schuld. Alles klar Münchhausen. Abdel-Fattah-al-Sisi, Präsident von Ägypten, hat heute eine radikale Neuauslegung des Islam gefordert, da alles vollkommene veraltet ist, damalige Denkweisen heute nix mehr auf der Welt zu suchen haben und der Islam nur noch eine Quelle der Zerstörung sei.
> Aber der Islam hatte nie Schuld...
> Manche Leute... Nein, einfach nein. Man kann sich auch krampfhaft verschließen und nix sehen wollen. Wissen wir ja alle, wo das hinführt.
> 
> ...



Du hast leider nichts verstanden...


----------



## Beam39 (8. Januar 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Streiche "diverse wenige Leute" und ersetze mit "ganze arabische Halbinsel" "Irak" "Iran" "Pakistan" um nur Einige zu nennen.
> 
> Dort wird doch die Glaubensschrift sehr radikal ausgelegt. Andere Religionen werden kaum geduldet und wenn dranglasiert.
> Es sind durchaus Menschen die entscheiden wie sie was auslegen und danach leben. Und ja die koennen durchaus was dafuer.



Ich hab meinen Beitrag oben editiert, lies ihn dir bitte durch und dann sag mir bitte was wir in Deutschland mit dem Iran oder Pakistan zu tun haben oder inwiefern diese Leute für den Terror in Europa zuständig sind. Was zur Hölle ist eigentlich los mit einigen? Wie die Menschen in tausenden Kilometern Entfernung ihre Religion ausleben kann doch uns egal sein, sie tun es unter sich und haben keinerlei Einfluss auf uns.

Und wie zur Hölle kann man den Iran, ein schiitisches Land, in Verbindung mit sunnitischem Terrorismus in Europa bringen? Das kann doch allen Ernstes nicht eure Weltansicht sein.


----------



## Verminaard (8. Januar 2015)

Uh von dort gibt es also keine Einwanderung nach Deutschland?
Die Radikalen sagen natuerlich: oh in Deutschland sind die nicht so wie bei uns zu Hause, lasst uns hier dann Alles anders machen.


Man kann auch Probleme dieser Welt ignorieren oder schoenreden. 

Btw Terroristencamps gibt es wieviel in Deutschland? Und wieviel in islamischen Staaten?
Die Verbindung mit dem Terror in Europa oder der restlichen Welt kann man dann durchaus herstellen.

Da waer nochetwas: wenn das Alles nicht interessiert was in der Welt so passiert, wieso sollte sich dann Deutschland fuer all die Menschen die von dort kommen interessieren? Weil die es nach Deutschland geschafft haben?

Leute, bleibt doch bei einer Argumentationslinie.


----------



## Beam39 (8. Januar 2015)

Du bist nicht in der Lage Schiiten und Sunniten voneinander zu Unterscheiden, nennst sie in einem Atemzug und redest von einer Argumentationslinie die eingehalten werden soll. Es geht hier um salafistischen/ wahabitischen Terror und ihr kommt plötzlich mit völlig belanglosen Ländern die teilweise ihre Totfeinde sind.

Wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen..

btw.: Der blutrünstige Koran.

[FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica](2. Mose 12,12): *"Denn ich will in derselben Nacht durch Ägyptenland gehen und alle Erstgeburt schlagen* (töten) *in Ägyptenland unter Mensch und Vieh."*[/FONT]


----------



## Iconoclast (8. Januar 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Uh von dort gibt es also keine Einwanderung nach Deutschland?
> Die Radikalen sagen natuerlich: oh in Deutschland sind die nicht so wie bei uns zu Hause, lasst uns hier dann Alles anders machen.
> 
> 
> ...



Exakt, mir ist es auch gerade zu mühselig jetzt auch noch biblische Geschreibsel auseinander zu nehmen, das am Ende dann wieder zu Kreuzzügen von vor 1000 Jahren führt, die auch heute noch so viel Relevanz haben, da radikale Christen ja auch heute noch durch Ägypten ziehen und Erstgeborene erschlagen, während in Baga heute durch Islamisten 2000 Menschen getötet wurden. Halt, eines davon stimmt gerade nicht. Aber wenn du, Beam, schon so fleißig dabei bist, wieviele Anschläge letztes Jahr und davor und davor gingen auf christliche Kappen und auf der Gegensetite auf islamische Kappen? Hmm? Engstirnig bist du, ich verallgemeinere nicht, ich sage nicht, dass der ganze Islam ausgerottet gehört und alle gemeinsam schuld sind, nein, es gibt auch sehr viele Muslime, mit denen ich jederzeit ein Bier zischen würde, aber du sprichst eine ganze Religion frei. Merkst du noch was in deiner Villa Kunterbunt?

Aber gut, deine Phrase auf BILD Niveau von vor ein paar Stunden disqualifiziert dich sowieso vollends. Die Reaktionen darauf waren ja eindeutig.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Januar 2015)

Exception schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht richtig,  die christliche Kirche  hat ihr Fähnchen zur NS  Zeit  in den Wind gehängt um nicht unterzugehen. Gewisse Führungskräfte der Nationalsozialisten waren nämlich alles andere als Anhänger  der Kirche.
> 
> Hier und heute passiert aber das genaue Gegenteil.



Jaja, die Geschichte von der armen katholischen Kirche die sich ja fügen musste um nicht von den Nazis zerstört zu werden und die katholische Kirche hat natürlich nicht bei Deportation von Gegnern des NS-Regimes in die Konzentrationslager geholfen... Das man sich da nur versucht aus der Verantwortung für die eigenen Taten zu winden ist schon lange erwiesen.
1941 hat für die katholische Kirche keine Gefahr einer Zerschlagung, oder Besetzung des Vatikans bestanden wenn man keine deutschen Waffen gesegnet hätte, genauso ist es erwiesen das katholische Priester und Bishöfe aktiv an der Erfassung und Registration von Juden und anderen "unerwünschten Subjekten" in die Vernichtungslager beteiligt waren.
Aber heute ist das natürlich ein Kapitel was in der katholischen Kirche am liebsten tot geschwiegen wird, das man Mittäter an den Verbrechen der Nationalsozialisten war, genauso auch die evangelische Kirche wo man sich auch strikt gegen wehrt dieses Thema auf zu arbeiten.




			
				Beam39 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt keinen islamischen Staat, wieso reden hier soviele Leute soviel Unsinn?



Der einzige der im Moment Unsinn redet bist du weil du nicht verstanden hast worum es bei den Äußerungen geht. Natürlich ist nicht der Islam als religöser Standpunkt das Problem, wie mehrfach bereits ausgeführt ist das Problem das die weltlichen Vertreter und Interpreten des Islams zu großen Teilen noch in ihrem Denken auf einem Stand sind der kaum weiter ist als die christliche Kirche im Mittelalter. Klar gibt es auch moderne Standpunkte und Sichtweisen, aber in weiten Teilen werden diese von den Gläubigen noch nicht zur gänze akzeptiert, oder geteilt, während fundamentalistische, oder sehr konservative Auffassungen von rückständigen islamischen Gelehrten und Politikern größeren Anklang und Zustimmung finden, zumindest ist das dass Bild des Islam der hier im Westen ankommt.


----------



## Beam39 (8. Januar 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Exakt, mir ist es auch gerade zu mühselig jetzt auch noch biblische Geschreibsel auseinander zu nehmen, das am Ende dann wieder zu Kreuzzügen von vor 1000 Jahren führt, die auch heute noch so viel Relevanz haben, da radikale Christen ja auch heute noch durch Ägypten ziehen und Erstgeborene erschlagen, während in Baga heute durch Islamisten 2000 Menschen getötet wurden. Halt, eines davon stimmt gerade nicht. Aber wenn du, Beam, schon so fleißig dabei bist, wieviele Anschläge letztes Jahr und davor und davor gingen auf christliche Kappen und auf der Gegensetite auf islamische Kappen? Hmm? Engstirnig bist du, ich verallgemeinere nicht, ich sage nicht, dass der ganze Islam ausgerottet gehört und alle gemeinsam schuld sind, nein, es gibt auch sehr viele Muslime, mit denen ich jederzeit ein Bier zischen würde, aber du sprichst eine ganze Religion frei. Merkst du noch was in deiner Villa Kunterbunt?
> 
> Aber gut, deine Phrase auf BILD Niveau von vor ein paar Stunden disqualifiziert dich sowieso vollends. Die Reaktionen darauf waren ja eindeutig.



Natürlich sind diese Verse mehr als 1000 Jahre alt, du Intelligenzbestie, aber der Koran ist noch ein Stück älter. 

Du, du brauchst nicht meinen ich würde Morde an Christen ästhemieren oder sonst wie gut heißen, verstehe nicht was du damit zum Ausdruck bringen willst. Wenn es jemanden gibt der diesen aktuellen Terror verabscheut, dann bin ich das.

Um dem Ganzen mal von mir aus ein Ende zu setzen:

Mir ist in den  Jahren aufgefallen dass die Leute die Islamophob sind, Menschen sind die  sich nicht mal im Ansatz mit Religionen im Allgemeinen  auseinandersetzen. Ihre Meinungen basieren auf irgendwelchen abstrusen  "Fakten" von populistischen und islamfeindlichen Seiten. Der Koran wird  ständig auseinandergenommen und als blutrünstig bezeichnet, dass die  eigene Bibel aber das Selbe war ignoriert man einfach. Da zählt dann plötzlich das Argument "Ist 1000 Jahre her".

Menschen wie diese sind es die Unruhen unters Volk bringen, die ein Zusammenleben unmöglich machen. 

Für  mich ist jede Religion etwas Schönes, Religionen helfen vielen Menschen  sich wiederzufinden und sich zu fangen. Sei es im Judentum,  Christentum, Islam, Buddhismus oder Hinduismus.

Diese  Islamophobie ist ein Trend der sich seit 9/ 11 entwickelt und anklang  findet weil die Menschen sonst keine Probleme haben. Es werden seit  Jahren Horrorszenarien prophezeit, von einem weltweiten islamischen  Terror ist die Rede. Seit 14 Jahren wird so getan als ob tag täglich  Bomben hochgehen und überall Menschen massakriert werden.

Ich bin  es leid mit Menschen diskutieren zu müssen die keine 10 Verse und Suren  aus dem Koran, der Bibel oder der Thora kennen. Leid mit Menschen  diskutieren zu müssen die sich nicht mal im Ansatz mit der Weltansicht  anderer Religionen auseinandersetzen, sondern nur ihre sehen und diese  mit allen Mitteln versuchen zu verteidigen.

Es sind immer dieselben Leute mit den exakt gleichen Argumentations-Phrasen. Der Islam ist böse, der Islam will den Weltuntergang, der Muselmann will mir den Kopf abtrennen.

Sie sind nicht einmal in der Lage den Islam zu unterteilen in Schiiten, Sunniten, Wahabiten/ Salafisten etc. etc. etc. reden aber so als würde alles dasselbe sein und jeder das selbe Ziel verfolgen, obwohl die Religionsgruppen im Islam unter sich Kriege führen.

Keiner von euch würde mir sagen können weshalb die Schiiten entstanden und weshalb die Sunniten (vielleicht googeln es ja jetzt ein paar um dann so zu tun als wüssten sie es), wollen der Menschheit aber erklären dass der Islam gleich Terror ist.

Was sagt uns das also? Nicht soviel vor dem Bildschirm hängen und mal rausgehen, durch die Straßen laufen und dann mal dokumentieren wieviel Terror ihr so erlebt.



> Aber gut, deine Phrase auf BILD Niveau von vor ein paar Stunden  disqualifiziert dich sowieso vollends. Die Reaktionen darauf waren ja  eindeutig.



Uh, da ist ja jemand dem Like-Button zum Opfer gefallen.  Aber lieber Bild-Niveau als PI-News Niveau, mein Lieber.


----------



## Verminaard (8. Januar 2015)

Ich fuer meinen Teil mache keinen Unterschied bei den Religionen.
Bin strikt gegen Jede.
Wieviel Unheil im Namen von Goettern bisher verursacht wurde ist unglaublich.
Man koennte jetzt jede einzelne Religion und Untergruppen davon detailiert analysieren, aber bringt uns hier auch nicht weiter.

Kann doch Jeder glauben an das was er/sie moechte, aber im Jahr 2014 Leute umbringen weil die an was Anderes oder gar nicht glauben.
Ich bitte euch.
Und hier darf sich jede Religion an die eigene Nase packen.
Haben vielleicht schoene Buecher wo tolle Sachen drinstehen, aber wenn alles so ausgelegt wird, wie Jeder lustig ist, ist das keine so tolle Sache mehr.
Und die Religionen hueten sich doch dagegen vorzugehen.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Januar 2015)

> Keiner von euch würde mir sagen können weshalb die Schiiten entstanden und weshalb die Sunniten (vielleicht googeln es ja jetzt ein paar um dann so zu tun als wüssten sie es),


Hat was mit der Nachfolgefrage das Propheten zu tun 
Und ja das weiß ich auch ohne Google, es gibt sowas das nennt sich Schule...


----------



## Anticrist (8. Januar 2015)

> _Keiner von euch würde mir sagen können weshalb die Schiiten entstanden und weshalb die Sunniten (vielleicht googeln es ja jetzt ein paar um dann so zu tun als wüssten sie es),_


Es geht allein um die Frage ob nur biologische Nachfahren Mohammeds Führer der Moslems sein können/dürfen..  (Schiiten) oder unabhängig von der Verwandschaft (Sunniten).. 
Sowas weiß man auch ohne Wikipedia.. hat aber mit der Diskussion nicht viel zu tun,


----------



## Amon (8. Januar 2015)

Wie hier das Wort verdreht wird... Es sagt doch hier keiner dass Muslime Islamisten sind! Es wurde mehrmals von verschiedenen Leuten gesagt dass das nicht so ist! Und dann auch noch was von Islamophobie faseln. Diese Phoboisierung die gerade stattfindet geht mir auch auf den Sack! Wenn ich sage ich will keine Islamisten, Salafisten, Terroristen und sonstige -isten in diesem Land haben, dann sage ich nicht dass ich alle Muslime nicht in diesem Land haben will! Wie verblendet diese Gesellschaft hier mittlerweile ist! Das ist erschreckend! Hauptsache wir huldigen dem Diktator Zeitgeist! Da können wir sogar eine Petition gegen die Meinungsfreiheit starten und alle finden das gut. Da können wir sogar andersdenkende unterdrücken und ihre Meinung mit allem möglichen abtun und alle finden das gut. Und das beste ist dass wir das ganze sogar unter dem Deckmantel der Erhaltung der Demokratie tun können! Auch wenn das dann nur eine uns genehme Form der Demokratie ist! Werde endlich mal wach und mache deine Augen auf! ist doch echt nicht mehr zu ertragen!


----------



## Iconoclast (8. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Natürlich sind diese Verse mehr als 1000 Jahre alt, du Intelligenzbestie, aber der Koran ist noch ein Stück älter.
> 
> Du, du brauchst nicht meinen ich würde Morde an Christen ästhemieren oder sonst wie gut heißen, verstehe nicht was du damit zum Ausdruck bringen willst. Wenn es jemanden gibt der diesen aktuellen Terror verabscheut, dann bin ich das.
> 
> ...



Ich gehe morgen nochmal detaillierter drauf an, aber es sei kurz angemerkt, dass es nicht um das Alter der ganzen Bücher geht. Es geht darum, dass das, was die Christen getan haben, 1000 Jahre her ist und die Islamisten heute noch, in der modernen Welt, ihre Shows abziehen. Das ist ein Unterschied. Radikale Christen, die man mit der ganzen radikalen Islam ******* vergleichen könnte, gibt es heute nicht mehr. Deswegen 1000 Jahre. Oder willst du jetzt ernsthaft, dass Taten von vor über 1000 Jahren mit dem was heute passiert gleichgestellt wird?  Das ist ja fast ein genauso altes Denken wie das der ganzen Pfosten da hinten. Die berufen sich auch auf uraltem Zeug Die Taten kann man mit dem heutigen Christentum gar nicht vergleichen, radikale Islamisten halten sich dagegen irgendwie, selbst heute noch.

Vermunaard hat es  im Punkt Religionen auch sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht. Durch nichts anderes wurden so viele Menschen getötet und Kriege geführt. Was soll daran schön sein? Der Kram hat seit Anbeginn der Menschheit nicht funktioniert und wird es auch nie.


----------



## Anticrist (8. Januar 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Radikale Christen, die man mit der ganzen radikalen Islam ******* vergleichen könnte, gibt es heute nicht mehr .



Wenn du das wirklich denkst, bist du wohl auf einem Auge blind.

Was war denn Breivik deiner Meinung nach?!


----------



## Sparanus (9. Januar 2015)

Breivik war einer (einer zu viel). IS, Boko Haram und Co sind viele Tausend.


----------



## Beam39 (9. Januar 2015)

Ihr braucht euch zu dem was ich sage keineswegs mehr äußern, aber dann tut doch was anderes sinnvolles. 

Ihr fürchtet den Islam, dann packt eure sieben Sachen lauft, quer durch Europa und dokumentiert einfach mal wie oft ihr Zeuge bzw. Opfer eines islamischen Verbrechens wurdet.

Muss ja höllisch sein mit solch einer Angst jeden Abend einschlafen zu müssen.  Nicht das sich die pösen Muselmänner unter euren Betten verkrochen haben. 

@Anticrist

Breivik ist krank, die Terroristen die im Namen des Islams töten sind alles Menschen mit gesundem Menschenverstand, ist doch völlig klar.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Januar 2015)

Du auf Facebook, Artikel zum Gaza Konflikt, Kommentare von Moslems lesen. 
Viel Spaß


----------



## Beam39 (9. Januar 2015)

Ja ich sag ja, ihr müsst aufpassen. Sie könnten euch jeden Moment holen kommen. Ihr seid in Gefahr!!

btw.: Meidet jegliche Dönerläden, türkische Restaurants, Märkte oder generell Ortschaften wo sich viele Muslime aufhalten. Es könnte sein dass ihr augenblicklich entführt und nach Syrien verschleppt werdet.


----------



## Verminaard (9. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ja ich sag ja, ihr müsst aufpassen. Sie könnten euch jeden Moment holen kommen. Ihr seid in Gefahr!!
> 
> btw.: Meidet jegliche Dönerläden, türkische Restaurants, Märkte oder generell Ortschaften wo sich viele Muslime aufhalten. Es könnte sein dass ihr augenblicklich entführt und nach Syrien verschleppt werdet.



Nur weil wir (noch) relativ sicher sind in Deutschland, soll man was in der Welt so passiert ignorieren und schoenreden?
Ich fand den Anschlag in Paris ziehmlich erschuetternd. Haette nicht unbedingt mit sowas gerechnet, die 12 Toten und etlichen Verletzten wahrscheinlich auch nicht.

Terror in Nigeria: Boko-Haram-Massaker im Nordosten Nigerias - 2.000 Tote befürchtet - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten sowas zu lesen ist jetzt auch nicht unbedingt toll.
Natuerlich kann man das jetzt nicht als Argument nehmen, ist ja weit weg von uns und eigentlich sinds eh nur Menschen die wir so gar nicht kennen.


Alles nicht so schlimm, ist doch alles toll, bis auch einer bei uns weint.

Die Diskussion ins Laecherliche ziehen machts auch nicht besser.
Wieso werden nicht einfach andere Meinungen akzeptiert?
Aufklaerung ist eine Sache, aber was hier abgeht oO


----------



## Beam39 (9. Januar 2015)

Hier mal ein klasse Beispiel für jemanden mit Grips, daumen hoch für Herrn Wolff, besonder was ab ".. terrorfeindliche Witze zu machen" kommt. Der Kerl hat verstanden worum es geht, viele andere haben es nicht verstanden. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8lu4qmiwDs


----------



## Beam39 (9. Januar 2015)

> Terror in Nigeria: Boko-Haram-Massaker im Nordosten Nigerias - 2.000 Tote befürchtet - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten sowas zu lesen ist jetzt auch nicht unbedingt toll.
> Natuerlich kann man das jetzt nicht als Argument nehmen, ist ja weit weg  von uns und eigentlich sinds eh nur Menschen die wir so gar nicht  kennen.



Dass die Anzahl der Toten revidiert und extremst heruntergeschraubt wurden, nach dem die tolle westliche Medienwelt von wo auch immer 2000 Tote schrieb, weißt du schon oder? Macht die Tat nicht ungeschehen und schon gar nicht harmloser, aber du willst mir nicht wirklich erzählen dass du von dem Christen-Muslimen-Konflikt dort erst jetzt Wind bekommst, oder? Dort kommt es ständig zu gegenseitigen Übergriffen, mal sind es christliche Dörfer, dann wieder Muslimische.

Da du dich aber anscheinend sehr um das Wohlbefinden anderer sorgst , tust du auch was für die etlichen Kinder auf der Welt die jedes Jahr an Hunger sterben? Findest du es nicht merkwürdig dass die lieben Politiker soviel Geld in sinnlose Vorgänge pumpen und auf der Welt sterben *täglich* mehr als 20.000 Menschen den Hungertod?

Und du hast tatsächlich Angst davor dass der Islam die Menschheit auslöscht? Das zeigt doch einmal mehr dass ihr keine anderen Probleme habt und euch das zum Problem macht was euch die Medien vorhalten.

*Hunger* auf der Welt ist ein Problem, aber bestimmt nicht der Islam. Denkt mal drüber nach.

P.S.: Ach nee, kann ja gar kein Problem für dich sein, schließlich hockst du dich jeden Tag mit deinen Cola-Gums, deiner Coca-Cola Light und deinen Chips vor deinen Monitor und lässt es dir gut gehen, also existiert das Problem für dich nicht wirklich.


----------



## pascha953 (9. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRbtjG4mZ4s

Ex-Moslem erklärt, was  hier im Westen unser Politiker und Qualitätsmedien nicht hören wollen oder zu feige sind



Hier noch paar Videos, wenn "Ungläubige" unter die Scharia geraten

_"Links von der Moderation entfernt!_" 

Die sind doch ganz nett, oder?


Allach Akbar und Gute Nacht ihr Gutmenschen


----------



## Verminaard (9. Januar 2015)

*Beam39*, wenn man nicht weiterweis, wird man persoenlich.




Beam39 schrieb:


> P.S.: Ach nee, kann ja gar kein Problem für dich sein, schließlich hockst du dich jeden Tag mit deinen Cola-Gums, deiner Coca-Cola Light und deinen Chips vor deinen Monitor und lässt es dir gut gehen, also existiert das Problem für dich nicht wirklich.



Was genau willst du mir damit sagen? Eine genauere Eroerterung waere hier angebracht.


Meinst du wirklich mit solchen Argumenten kannst du Leute ueberzeugen, das du vielleicht recht haben koenntest?
Diese Diskussion hat einen sehr merkwuerdigen Verlauf genommen.

Ich finds auch interessant welche User hier agressiver posten.


----------



## Iconoclast (9. Januar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Wenn du das wirklich denkst, bist du wohl auf einem Auge blind.
> 
> Was war denn Breivik deiner Meinung nach?!



Breivik? Der war ein Einzeltäter. Oder gehörte der jetzt einer von vielen radikalen Christengeuppen an, von denen irgendwie noch nie jemand gehört hat?

@Beam

Man merkt, dass dir die Argumente ausgehen und du nicht mehr weißt was du noch schreiben sollst. Ziemlich radikale und stumpfsinnige Argumentation deinerseits gerade. Aus unserem Nachbarort sind 2 nach Syrien gegangen und kam zurück. Stand dick und fett in den Zeitungen. Das soll einem also keine Sorgen machen? Lohnerg ist auch nicht so weit von hier, gilt aber teilweise als Islamisten Hochburg. Die Scharia-Polizei Spasten habe ich selber schon gesehen in ihren Leuchtwesten. 
Gestern kam auf ARD eine neuere Umfrage zu Angst vor Islamisten, 51% sagten ja. Die Umfrage wurde aber genau einen Tag vor dem Anschlag feeriggestellt.

Die Hinrichtungen da oben würde ich löschen. Kenne sie zwar alle aber der Moderator meinte ja, dass auch Minderjährige hier gucken können. 
Das Video hier ist aber sehr gut, sollte überall gezeigt werden. Es zeigt die Opfer, wer sie waren und was sie gemacht haben.

LiveLeak.com - Charlie Hebdo ? those who died


----------



## Sparanus (9. Januar 2015)

Ach ja Beam ich habe Angst vor Leuten wie dir, dass sowas wie du in Deutschland irgendwas zu sagen hat...


----------



## Iconoclast (9. Januar 2015)

Bei derartiger Argumentation brauchst du dir da glaube ich keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## aloha84 (9. Januar 2015)

Um mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen, was wären denn eure Vorschläge und Lösungen für die Asylproblematik + Einwanderungspolitik?
Schön wären konkrete und durchsetzbare Vorschläge....


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Januar 2015)

Lösungen? Ich sehe das Problem nicht? Was hat denn Dresden für ein Asylproblem, Berlin oder Stuttgart, welches Problem? 
Der Bildungstand der Bevölkerung und unsere Medienlandschaft sind die Probleme und die Politik weiß das eben in ihrem Sinne zu nutzen. Da gibt es auf die schnelle keine Lösung.


----------



## Iconoclast (9. Januar 2015)

Es geht immer noch nicht um die reine Einwanderung oder den Asylantenanteil an sich. Wer das jetzt immer noch nicht gerafft hat dem ist echt nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Beam39 (9. Januar 2015)

> Der Bildungstand der Bevölkerung und unsere Medienlandschaft sind die Probleme



Besser hätte ich es nicht formulieren können, ist ja nicht so schwer zu erkennen wer hier dazugehört 

Hier haben sich aber ein paar süße Populisten gefunden  Euch sind doch andere Menschen so wichtig, also kümmert euch um die 20.000 Menschen die täglich an Hunger sterben, DAS ist ein Problem.

BTW. Ist es immer interessant wie sehr der christliche Glaube verharmlost wird, Kreuzzüge ok, aber die Inquistionsverfahren haben hier einige anscheinend vergessen oder man vergisst sie absichtlich.


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Januar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Um mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen, was wären denn eure Vorschläge und Lösungen für die Asylproblematik + Einwanderungspolitik?
> Schön wären konkrete und durchsetzbare Vorschläge....



Was soll man da groß ändern können? Wir brauchen qualifizierte Einwanderer, um unsere wirtschaftliche Kraft aufrecht zu erhalten und wir müssen aus humanitären Gründen Flüchtlinge aufnehmen. Nicht zuletzt auch deswegen, weil der Westen die Flüchtlingsströme mit seinen militärischen Interventionen im Großraum des mittleren Ostens mitverursacht hat.  Die deutsche Integrationspolitik hat verbesserungspotential, da könnte man ansetzen. Und was die Angst vor Anschlägen mit islamistischem Hintergrund betrifft, da kann man sich nur auf unsere Behörden verlassen. Die müssen potentiell gefährliche Muslime ausfindig machen und streng beobachten. Das ergibt sogar mehr Sinn als wenn man sie abschieben würde, denn die können auch illegal wiederkommen und Anschläge verüben. So hat man sie wenigstens unter Kontrolle ... wenn man weiß wo sie sind und was sie tun. Es gibt auch ein Sprichwort: Lass deine Freunde nah an dich heran, aber deine Feinde noch näher.


----------



## Iconoclast (9. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Besser hätte ich es nicht formulieren können, ist ja nicht so schwer zu erkennen wer hier dazugehört



Einsich ist immer der erste Weg zu Beserung. Immerhin ein Anfang Beami. 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Hier haben sich aber ein paar süße Populisten gefunden  Euch sind doch andere Menschen so wichtig, also kümmert euch um die 20.000 Menschen die täglich an Hunger sterben, DAS ist ein Problem.



Halt, ich dachte du hast es eingesehen. Jetzt sind wir wieder Populisten? Man, komm schon. Birne bitte einmal einschalten, kann so schwer doch nicht sein.



Beam39 schrieb:


> BTW. Ist es immer interessant wie sehr der christliche Glaube verharmlost wird, Kreuzzüge ok, aber die Inquistionsverfahren haben hier einige anscheinend vergessen oder man vergisst sie absichtlich.



Die Inquisition fing im 13. Jahrhundert an...
Wo sind denn mal Dinge von heute? Der modernen Zeit und nicht vom finsteren Mittelalter.
Also sollen wir uns jetzt für viele 100 Jahre Altes noch auf die Finger klopfen? Das Ding ist Geschichte. Du lebst wohl gerne in der Vergangenheit, oder? Kenn ich irgendwoher, ist auch häufig in den Nachrichten und trägt gerne Kalaschnikows.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Januar 2015)

Lösungen für das Problem? 
1. Bestehende Asylpolitik konsequent durchsetzen. 
2. Mehr Polizei


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Besser hätte ich es nicht formulieren können, ist ja nicht so schwer zu erkennen wer hier dazugehört
> 
> Hier haben sich aber ein paar süße Populisten gefunden  Euch sind doch andere Menschen so wichtig, also kümmert euch um die 20.000 Menschen die täglich an Hunger sterben, DAS ist ein Problem.
> 
> BTW. Ist es immer interessant wie sehr der christliche Glaube verharmlost wird, Kreuzzüge ok, aber die Inquistionsverfahren haben hier einige anscheinend vergessen oder man vergisst sie absichtlich.



Na blos gut das wir Dich haben, der die Erleuchtung und Weisheit mit dem Löfel gefressen hat und zwar soviel davon das er sie jetzt hier im Thread Massenweise über uns andere erbrechen kann... 



			
				aloha84 schrieb:
			
		

> Um mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen, was wären denn  eure Vorschläge und Lösungen für die Asylproblematik +  Einwanderungspolitik?
> Schön wären konkrete und durchsetzbare Vorschläge....



- Verpflichtende Deutschkurse, auch für jene Menschen die evt. nur für begrenzte Zeit in Deutschland bleiben.
- Dezentralisierte Ansiedlung von Immigranten. Ist ja kein Geheimnis das sich Menschen gleicher Herkunft gerne möglichst da ansiedleln wo bereits Menschen aus ihrer Heimat, oder Region leben (kann ich ich zum Beispiel bei mir in der Wohngegend beobachten wo in den letzten 5 Jahren sich immer mehr Schwarzafrikaner angesiedelt haben weil dort bereits Läden gibt die von Afrikanern betrieben werden und halt andere Afrikaner leben die die gleiche Sprache sprechen). Wenn ich aber nicht 100 Nachbarn und 5 Läden habe wo ich mit meiner Heimatsprache einkaufen gehen und mich unterhalten kann, sondern 100 deutsch sprechende Nachbarn und 5 deutsche Läden habe, bin ich viel ehr als Zuwanderer gezwungen mich zu integrieren und die Sprache des Landes auch zu erlernen.
- Schärferes Durchgreifen gegen das Vermumungsverbot(sehe jeden Tag Frauen in Burka an der Wohnung vorbei in die salafistische Moshee an der Ecke gehen).
- Begrenzung des Ausländeranteils an Schulen auf maximal 50%, evt. sogar 40%, um Integration zu fördern (das bei Schulen mit bis zu 90% Ausländeranteil wohl kaum möglich).
- Das ausüben von Druck durch die EU, auf die USA, vermehrt Flüchtlinge aus dem nahen Osten in den USA auf zu nehmen, immerhin sind die meisten Probleme und Kriege dort unten durch die USA verursacht und verschuldet.

Das wären so die Dinge die mir auf Anhieb einfallen würden, was Pegida angeht würden wohl folgende Punkte helfen das die Bewegung sich vermutlich von selbst in Wohlgefallen auflöst:

- gerechtere Vermögenspolitik, mehr Beteiligung derer am Sozialsystem und den Ausgaben für die Allgemeinheit die das Geld haben, wer mehr Geld hat muss auch was mehr an das System zurück geben das ihm das  Geld verdienen ermöglicht hat
- geschlossene europäische Politik gegen Vermögensflucht ins Ausland
- Beendigung des staatlich subventionierten Niedriglohnsektors
- Unterbindung des Lohndumpings durch die Wirtschaft mit Hilfe europäischen Arbeitskräften und Immigranten
- Abschafung der unzähligen Krankenkassen und Versicherungen auf ein gesundes Maß und so Senkung der Kosten für Arbeitnehmer

Gäbe sicher noch mehr was man anführen könnte, aber das sind halt so die Dinge die mir da auf Anhieb eingefallen sind.


----------



## Adi1 (9. Januar 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das wären so die Dinge die mir auf Anhieb einfallen würden, was Pegida angeht würden wohl folgende Punkte helfen das die Bewegung sich vermutlich von selbst in Wohlgefallen auflöst:
> 
> - gerechtere Vermögenspolitik, mehr Beteiligung derer am Sozialsystem und den Ausgaben für die Allgemeinheit die das Geld haben, wer mehr Geld hat muss auch was mehr an das System zurück geben das ihm das  Geld verdienen ermöglicht hat
> - geschlossene europäische Politik gegen Vermögensflucht ins Ausland
> ...



Das ist völlig utopisch, welche Regierung könnte den sowas umsetzen?


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Januar 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist völlig utopisch, welche Regierung könnte den sowas umsetzen?



Eine Regierung die nicht nur aus von der Lobby gekauften Politikern besteht, und eine Regierung die sich trauen würde Europa mit dem deutschen Beitrag zur EU und der deutschen Wirtschaftskraft zu erpressen so das die anderen Länder evt. mitziehen würden.
Aber da beides wohl ehr nicht eintreten wird stimmt es schon, die letzten Punkte sind etwas utopisch da das bestehende System nichts am System ändern will, aber genau darum gibt es unter anderem ja Leute die bei Pegida demonstrieren weil die Menschen sich indirekt vom System ausgenommen fühlen, auch wenn diese Leute das evt. garnicht bewust realisieren das dies eigentlich die Gründe sind warum sie auf die Straße gehen.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Januar 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist völlig utopisch, welche Regierung könnte den sowas umsetzen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Oder mit dem System des Kapitalismus vereinbahren...

@ Nightslaver: Ja auf gehts, andere Länder erpressen. So funktioniert das also...


----------



## Two-Face (9. Januar 2015)

Das System des Kapitalismus ist fest mit der Globalisierung verankert und für einen Staat allein nicht lösbar - die PEGIDA übersieht auch, dass das nicht nur die Probleme von Deutschland sind sondern z.T. auch in den meisten anderen westlichen Ländern vorkommen.

Man kann natürlich auch die Linke wählen und zusehen, wie sie scheitern.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Januar 2015)

Darum sind Wahlen ja so toll im Kapitalismus.     

Wie die Southparkfolge zur Wahl des Schulmaskottchen
Man hat immer nur die Wahl zwischen ner Kotstulle und nem Rieseneinlauf.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Januar 2015)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> @ Nightslaver: Ja auf gehts, andere Länder erpressen. So funktioniert das also...



Na immer her wenn du bessere Ideen hast, sich hinstellen und darüber die Nase rümpfen kann jeder, genau wie Amerika entdecken...
Die Probleme sind in vielen europäischen Ländern recht ehnlich gestrickt, Lobbyismus ist nicht nur in Deutschland und den EU-Gremien ein Problem. Das bestehende System wirst du auch nicht durch Vernunft geändert bekommen, weil dieses System nicht auf Vernunft basiert sondern auf Vorteilen und persöhnlicher Bereicherung einiger weniger % und dieser Umstand hat sich die letzten 40-50 Jahre zusehns verschärft und mehr zementiert.
Nicht die breite Masse an Menschen ist die letzten Jahrzehnte deutlich reicher geworden, sondern einige wenige Prozent haben mehr und mehr Geld gemacht, die Belastung für die Allgemeinheit hat sich aber nur für Mittelschicht und Geringverdiener erhöht, während die die vom System profitiert haben entweder nur geringfügig zur Kasse gebeten wurden, oder aber ihr Geld einfach woanders geparkt haben um denn Abgaben sogar zu umgehen.

Deutschland alleine könnte diesen Umstand nicht ohne Druck und Erpressung ändern, selbst wenn wir eine Regierung hätten die ein Interesse daran hätte das sich diese Umstände ändern und darauf zu warten das 26 andere Staaten hier in der EU ebenfalls mal zur Einsicht kommen das sich die Umstände ändern müssen, nun das wäre wirkliche Utopie, nicht zuletzt deshalb weil einige wenige Staaten ja sogar davon profitieren das die die das Geld haben es in ihrem Land verstecken.

Du kommst also nicht um den Umstand herum das du eine Veränderung dieser Umstände nur durch Erpressung erreichen wirst und Deutschland hat momentan sogar noch den Vorteil das es zu einer solchen Erpressung in der Lage wäre und nicht nur mit einem schlechten Blatt spielt.

Aber wie eingangs gesagt, wie würdest du es denn ereichen wollen, auf welche "liebe" und "nette" Weise die nicht noch utopischer wäre, ich höre?


----------



## Adi1 (9. Januar 2015)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Darum sind Wahlen ja so toll im Kapitalismus.



Nee, mit den Wahlen hat das nichts zu tun.

Irgendwann steht sowieso ein nächster Entwicklungsschritt an,

die Frage ist nur, wann? 

Das wird sicherlich noch viele Jahrzehnte dauern.


----------



## Captn (9. Januar 2015)

Es geht übrigens weiter: "Charlie Hebdo": AttentÃ¤ter wurde von Al-Kaida ausgebildet - Alle News im Live-Ticker | Welt.

Was wäre, wenn das nur der Anfang ist? Ohne jetzt jemandem zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber diese Leute begründen ihre taten mit dem Islam. Sicher ist das nicht das Bild eines jeden Muslim, aber Deutschland ist von Frankreich nun auch nicht mehr so weit weg.


----------



## Adi1 (9. Januar 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Es geht übrigens weiter: "Charlie Hebdo": AttentÃ¤ter wurde von Al-Kaida ausgebildet - Alle News im Live-Ticker | Welt.



Ja und?

Ein paar gezielte Kopfschüsse und fertig.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (9. Januar 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> - Verpflichtende Deutschkurse, auch für jene Menschen die evt. nur für begrenzte Zeit in Deutschland bleiben.
> - Dezentralisierte Ansiedlung von Immigranten. Ist ja kein Geheimnis das sich Menschen gleicher Herkunft gerne möglichst da ansiedleln wo bereits Menschen aus ihrer Heimat, oder Region leben (kann ich ich zum Beispiel bei mir in der Wohngegend beobachten wo in den letzten 5 Jahren sich immer mehr Schwarzafrikaner angesiedelt haben weil dort bereits Läden gibt die von Afrikanern betrieben werden und halt andere Afrikaner leben die die gleiche Sprache sprechen). Wenn ich aber nicht 100 Nachbarn und 5 Läden habe wo ich mit meiner Heimatsprache einkaufen gehen und mich unterhalten kann, sondern 100 deutsch sprechende Nachbarn und 5 deutsche Läden habe, bin ich viel ehr als Zuwanderer gezwungen mich zu integrieren und die Sprache des Landes auch zu erlernen.
> - Schärferes Durchgreifen gegen das Vermumungsverbot(sehe jeden Tag Frauen in Burka an der Wohnung vorbei in die salafistische Moshee an der Ecke gehen).
> - Begrenzung des Ausländeranteils an Schulen auf maximal 50%, evt. sogar 40%, um Integration zu fördern (das bei Schulen mit bis zu 90% Ausländeranteil wohl kaum möglich).
> - Das ausüben von Druck durch die EU, auf die USA, vermehrt Flüchtlinge aus dem nahen Osten in den USA auf zu nehmen, immerhin sind die meisten Probleme und Kriege dort unten durch die USA verursacht und verschuldet.


Eine dezentrale Ansiedlung wäre auch meinerseits durchaus wünscheneswert. Man sollte hiermit aber nicht übertreiben und darauf achten, dass es schon noch ein paar aus der jeweils eigenen Heimat in der nähe leben. Darüber hinaus können sich meines wissens nach Asylanten nicht aussuchen, wo sie leben wollen, sondern werden zugewiesen.
Eine Begrenzung des Ausländeranteils an Schulen sehe ich eher als problematisch an, es sei denn man würde Migrationshintergründige von Schulen mit hohem Ausländeranteil an Schulen mit niedrigem Anteil und umgekehrt deutschstämmige von Schulen mit niedrigem Ausländeranteil auf Schulen mit hohem Anteil verteilen. Dies wäre mMn allerdings ein zu starker Eingriff in die Freiheit sich selber auszusuchen welche Schule man besuchen will.

@CaptainStuhlgang
Hierzu mal ein Zitat, welches ich vor kurzen gelesen hab:


> Nur weil die Täter "Allahu Akbar" rufen, stehen sie noch lange nicht für Islam.
> Pegida ruft ja auch "Wir sind das Volk"


Menschen finden immer irgendwelche Gründe um ihre Taten zu "rechtfertigen".
Breivik begründete seine Tat mit der Rettung des abendländischen Europas. Hat dies aber etwas zu bedeuten?


----------



## Captn (9. Januar 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja und?
> 
> Ein paar gezielte Kopfschüsse und fertig.



Wäre ich auch der Meinung, macht aber keiner. Zumal es wieder seitens der Medien und unserer Politiker heißt, es habe nichts mit dem Islam zu tun bliblablub....
Schön und gut, "Allahu Akbar" heißt dann wohl "Mahlzeit, ist der Kaffee schon fertig?" und Al-Kaida ist eine Gruppe australischer Pfarrer.

Es ist ja auch schön und gut nicht alle Muslime über einen Kamm zu scheren, aber Tatsachen rücksichtslos auszublenden, ist eine Frechheit.

Hinzu kommt, dass die Pariser Polizei laut Aussagen ein Aufgebot von 1000 Polizeibeamten vor Ort hat. Geiselnehmer gibt es nochmal wie viel?

Mal eine ganz simple Frage: Was macht man wenn es dann auf einmal Hunderte sind oder gar Tausende?


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (9. Januar 2015)

Im Falle der Attentäter von Paris bedeutet "Allahu Akbar" soviel wie: "Ich habe keinerlei islamische Kentnisse/Bildung, mein Leben ist sowieso im Arsch und ein paar Vollidioten, die sich als Imame ausgeben meinten, dass was ich vorhabe sei gut, weswegen ich es auch durchziehe".


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. Januar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Interessant ja, aber wohl eher nicht representativ.



Das Interessante an der Umfrage ist ja vielmehr die Tatsache, dass sie aus dem Netz genommen wurde, nach dem sie offenbar nicht den gewünschten Verlauf genommen hat.
Der MDR wollte zeigen, dass PEGIDA Dresden schadet und rausgekommen ist das genaue Gegenteil. Aber das soll natürlich keiner wissen. 
Und auch wenn die Umfrage nicht repräsentativ ist und womöglich viele PEGIDA-Anhänger abgestimmt haben, zeigt es doch wieder wie manipulativ die Medien sind.

BTW: Oliver Kalkofe hat ein mMn. sehr gutes Statement zum Anschlag in Paris abgegeben: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giEzDxoFYTk


----------



## Captn (9. Januar 2015)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Im Falle der Attentäter von Paris bedeutet "Allahu Akbar" soviel wie: "Ich habe keinerlei islamische Kentnisse/Bildung, mein Leben ist sowieso im Arsch und ein paar Vollidioten, die sich als Imame ausgeben meinten, dass was ich vorhabe sei gut, weswegen ich es auch durchziehe".



Das Problem an der Sache ist jedoch, dass es ja nicht nur ein paar Spaten sind, die so denken, sondern auf der Welt viele diese kranke Vorstellung haben. Die Muslime in meinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis sind auch völlig normale Menschen, so wie viele andere auch. Denen würde ich sowas auch nie unterstellen. Trotzdem macht mir der Gedanke Angst, dass es eine Gefahr gibt. In diesem Zusammenhang bereitet mir aber vorallem die Tatsache Kopfschmerzen, das alles, was auch nur im Geringsten fremdenfeindlich sein könnte (bzw. so ausgelegt werden könnte), sofort runtergespielt oder ausgeblendet wird und das nur weil man nicht als Nazi abgestempelt werden will? Das ist doch krank.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (9. Januar 2015)

@Oberst Klink
Es gibt einen Koranvers, der so ähnlich (aber weniger beleidigend) ist. 

Edit: Habs gefunden:


> "Und wenn dein Herr wollte, würden die, die auf der Erde sind, alle zusammen gläubig werden. Willst nun du die Menschen (dazu) zwingen, daß sie glauben?" 10:99


Bezieht sich auf die erste Minuten von Statement [OT Off]

@über mir
Ich weiß wie es sich anfühlt in eine Schublade gesteckt zu werden, sobald man auch nur (berechtigter weise) die kleinste Kritik in einem bestimmten Zusammenhang ausübt. Das ist wirklich krank und nur ein lächerlicher Versuch einem Disput aus dem Weg zu gehen.
Edit 2: Und die Angst halte ich für unbegründet. Gibts es eine Gefahr? Ja! Ist diese Gefahr nennenswert groß? Keineswegs. Jeden Tag sterben Menschen an unterschiedlichen Ursachen. Das fängt bei Sachen an wie Autounfall, Krankheit, Blitze, einmal ausrutschen und mit dem Hinterkopf gegen die Bordsteinkannte knallen etc, Jedes davon könnte jederzeit passieren, aber wir lassen uns davon nicht einschüchtern oder gar unser Leben sondern leben unser Leben weiter wie wir es wollen.


----------



## Adi1 (9. Januar 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Die Muslime in meinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis sind auch völlig normale Menschen, so wie viele andere auch. Denen würde ich sowas auch nie unterstellen. Trotzdem macht mir der Gedanke Angst, dass es eine Gefahr gibt. In diesem Zusammenhang bereitet mir aber vorallem die Tatsache Kopfschmerzen, das alles, was auch nur im Geringsten fremdenfeindlich sein könnte (bzw. so ausgelegt werden könnte), sofort runtergespielt oder ausgeblendet wird und das nur weil man nicht als Nazi abgestempelt werden will? Das ist doch krank.



Die meisten unserer muslimischen Mitbürger sind unbescholtene und rechtsschaffende Menschen.

Die Gefahr geht immer von den Extremisten aus, welche gewaltbereit sind.
Da spielt es keine Rolle, ob es sich um links, rechts, islamisch, christlich oder sonstewie veranlagte Menschen handelt.

Wenn der Staat Terror abwehren muss, dann auch bis zur letzten Konsequenz.

Das hat nix mit Nazi-Getue zu tun.


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Januar 2015)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> BTW: Oliver Kalkofe hat ein mMn. sehr gutes Statement zum Anschlag in Paris abgegeben:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giEzDxoFYTk



Dem stimme ich zu. Besonders dem letzten Teil: _Und kurz noch an alle, die jetzt versuchen diese Ereignisse für pauschale Ausländer - oder Islamhetze zu missbrauchen: Diese Täter waren keine gläubigen Muslime und auch nicht der Islam. Sie waren geisteskranke Vollidioten und die gibt es leider überall._

Charlie Hebdo: AfD und NPD unterstützen Pegida - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (9. Januar 2015)

Einige Menschen scheinen wohl keine Probleme damit zu haben das Leiden anderer für eigene Zwecke zu Missbrauchen. Erinnert mich stark an terroristische Gruppierungen, die (z.B. nach einem Drohnen-Attentat der USA mit "Kollateralschaden") sich wie die Geier auf die Hinterbliebenen stürzen und versuchen sie für ihre Sache zu gewinnen.


----------



## efdev (9. Januar 2015)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Einige Menschen scheinen wohl keine Probleme damit zu haben das Leiden anderer für eigene Zwecke zu Missbrauchen.



den teil kannst du vergessen wir leben hier alle immer auf den kosten von jemand anderem.

@T
ein paar seiten vorher (kann es gerade nicht finden) wurden mal die ganzen ziele der pegida aufgelistet,
mich würde mal interessieren was ihr im einzelnen von diesen ich nenne es mal vorschlägen haltet.


----------



## Iconoclast (9. Januar 2015)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Edit 2: Und die Angst halte ich für unbegründet. Gibts es eine Gefahr? Ja! Ist diese Gefahr nennenswert groß? Keineswegs. Jeden Tag sterben Menschen an unterschiedlichen Ursachen. Das fängt bei Sachen an wie Autounfall, Krankheit, Blitze, einmal ausrutschen und mit dem Hinterkopf gegen die Bordsteinkannte knallen etc, Jedes davon könnte jederzeit passieren, aber wir lassen uns davon nicht einschüchtern oder gar unser Leben sondern leben unser Leben weiter wie wir es wollen.



Lächerlich. Das sind alles Unfälle, die man normalerweise nicht voraussehen kann, ebenso fängt man sich Krankheiten unbewusst ein oder leidet von Geburt an dran, außer Junkies vielleicht. Du vergleichst das jetzt nicht ernsthaft mit aktiv vom Menschen begangenen Taten, die auch noch geplant sind und teilweise seit Wochen indirekt angekündigt werden?
Auf Glatteis oder sonst wo ausrutschen und Anschläge auf eine Stufe stellen... Da fällt einem echt nichts mehr zu ein.


----------



## thunderofhate (9. Januar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Und kurz noch an alle, die jetzt versuchen diese Ereignisse für pauschale Ausländer - oder Islamhetze zu missbrauchen: Diese Täter waren keine gläubigen Muslime und auch nicht der Islam. Sie waren geisteskranke Vollidioten und die gibt es leider überall.


Die gemäßigten, friedlichen Muslime, die in Europa leben, kennen den Islam dann anscheinend besser als alle arabischen Staaten und deren Nachbarn, die mindestens 4/5 aller Muslime ausmachen. Muss auch reiner Zufall sein, dass keine andere Religion auf der Welt dermaßen missverstanden wird, obwohl sie ja friedlich ist.
In jedem mehrheitlich von Muslimen bewohnten Staat werden Christen, Juden und Andersgläubige verfolgt, diskriminiert und umgebracht. Das stellt sogar in der Türkei (Diskriminierung und keine rechtliche Gleichstellung) die Regel dar. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christenverfolgung#Islamische_Welt
Lustigerweise sprechen manche Vollidioten bei uns dann von Islamophobie. Kritik ist ja vollkommen ungerechtfertigt.


----------



## Captn (9. Januar 2015)

efdev schrieb:


> den teil kannst du vergessen wir leben hier alle immer auf den kosten von jemand anderem.
> 
> @T
> ein paar seiten vorher (kann es gerade nicht finden) wurden mal die ganzen ziele der pegida aufgelistet,
> mich würde mal interessieren was ihr im einzelnen von diesen ich nenne es mal vorschlägen haltet.



Meinst du die 19 Punkte der PEGIDA?

Super! Ganz ehrlich, die in den 19 Punkten festgehaltenen Ziele kritisieren unsere Politiker hinsichtlich ihrer Verfehlungen bzw. ihres Nichtstuns.
Ich meine es gibt quasi nichts Negatives auf den ersten Blick: Asyl soll gewährt werden, weil sie Hilfe benötigen. Bei Straftaten dürfen sie sich verabschieden. Völlig legitim (die Flüchtlinge vom Oranienplatz in Berlin sind trotz nicht vorhandenem Bleiberecht noch hier, da gibt es durchaus Nachholebedarf). 
Das Asylrecht und die Behördenaufstellung soll überarbeitet werden, um dem Ansturm gerecht zu werden und bessere Bedingungen hinsichtlich Unterkunft und Integration zu schaffen. 

Das sind nur ein paar Punkte. Was hat das mit Nazis, Rattenfängern und Chaoten zu tun .

Ich finde hier bauen unsere "Qualitätsmedien" einfach Mist.


----------



## efdev (9. Januar 2015)

@ CaptainStuhlgang

genau die 19 punkte meinte ich für jeden der es lesen will hier ein focus link,
auf der facebook seite von denene ist nur ne pdf und ne website hab ich nicht gefunden.

OT
was ist eigentlich mit dem editor passiert beim erstellen eines posts ich vermisse ein paar optionen


----------



## thunderofhate (9. Januar 2015)

9. "Pegida ist für eine Null-Toleranz-Politik gegenüber straffällig gewordenen Asylbewerbern und Migranten!"
Das deutsche Strafgesetzbuch toleriert Straftaten an keiner Stelle. Das Gesetzbuch unterscheidet dabei nicht, ob  sie von einem Migranten oder einem Deutschen begangen werden.

Der Focus gehört zu RTL. Auf diesem Niveau sind leider auch die meisten ihrer Berichte oder Beiträge. Unreflektierter Populismus.

Wenn man sich die aktuelle Rechtsprechung anschaut, sieht man, dass Richter allerdings sehr oft unterscheiden. Allein in Berlin wurden und werden Strafen oft gemildert oder nur im Mindestmaß ausgesprochen, weil in der Urteilsverkündung hervorgehoben wird, dass (beispielsweise bei vielen Arabern) die Umstände in ihrem Heimatland und deren dortige Erziehung dafür gesorgt hätte, dass sie ein anderes Rechtsverständnis hätten.
Genau das ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht für jeden, der nicht auffällig wird. Schön für das Gesetz, dass es nicht unterscheidet. Die Rechtsprechung findet ihren Weg.
Seit in der Resozialisierung der Hauptgedanke hinter der Verkündung des Strafmaßes steckt, kann man die Rechtsprechung sowieso kaum mehr Ernst nehmen.

Ebenso die Hervorhebung dessen, dass PEGIDA oftmals mit allgemeingültigen Positionen übereinstimme, wird im Artikel so abgetan, als ob man nun ohne Grund auf die Straße gehe. Die Politik setzt vieles davon einfach nicht um und deswegen ist es das gute Recht dieser Menschen, auf die Straße zu gehen! Unabhängig davon, ob da Nazi-Scum mitläuft.
Die großen Parteien und Politiker samt Presse haben doch anfangs und zum Teil noch jetzt versucht, PEGIDA in den Dreck zu ziehen. Hauptsache man kann von der eigenen Inkompetenz ablenken.


----------



## Beam39 (9. Januar 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Die meisten unserer muslimischen Mitbürger sind unbescholtene und rechtsschaffende Menschen.
> 
> Die Gefahr geht immer von den Extremisten aus, welche gewaltbereit sind.
> Da spielt es keine Rolle, ob es sich um links, rechts, islamisch, christlich oder sonstewie veranlagte Menschen handelt.
> ...



Du verstehst es auch, wieso tun es so viele andere hier nicht? Ist das echt so schwer? Oder setzt es tatsächlich einen gewissen Grad an Intelligenz vor um das so sehen zu können?  

Hey iconococlasti, und? Was berichtet deine PI-News noch so tolles, komm, halt uns doch bitte auf dem Laufenden, du altes Angsthäschen.


----------



## efdev (9. Januar 2015)

richtig die kommentare zu den einzelnen punkten sind manchmal ein wenig doof das stimmt,
aber darum ging es mir bei der verlinkung auch nicht sondern um die auflistung der punkte (denn den alten beitrag im thread finde ich einfach nicht mehr) eine pdf wollte ich nicht verlinken und eine besser quelle fand ich auf anhieb nicht.


----------



## thunderofhate (9. Januar 2015)

efdev schrieb:


> richtig die kommentare zu den einzelnen punkten sind manchmal ein wenig doof das stimmt,
> aber darum ging es mir bei der verlinkung auch nicht sondern um die auflistung der punkte (denn den alten beitrag im thread finde ich einfach nicht mehr) eine pdf wollte ich nicht verlinken und eine besser quelle fand ich auf anhieb nicht.


War auch nicht als Kritik an dich gerichtet. Ich wollte lediglich 2 Punkte hervorheben, die man begutachten sollte.


----------



## Iconoclast (9. Januar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Die gemäßigten, friedlichen Muslime, die in Europa leben, kennen den Islam dann anscheinend besser als alle arabischen Staaten und deren Nachbarn, die mindestens 4/5 aller Muslime ausmachen. Muss auch reiner Zufall sein, dass keine andere Religion auf der Welt dermaßen missverstanden wird, obwohl sie ja friedlich ist.
> In jedem mehrheitlich von Muslimen bewohnten Staat werden Christen, Juden und Andersgläubige verfolgt, diskriminiert und umgebracht. Das stellt sogar in der Türkei (Diskriminierung und keine rechtliche Gleichstellung) die Regel dar. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christenverfolgung#Islamische_Welt
> Lustigerweise sprechen manche Vollidioten bei uns dann von Islamophobie. Kritik ist ja vollkommen ungerechtfertigt.



Sehr schöner Beitrag, bringt eigentlich alles Wichtige auf den Punkt. Könnte man fast als Schlussstrich stehen lassen.


----------



## Beam39 (9. Januar 2015)

Man bei euch könnte man echt meinen ihr seid Redakteure von PI-News  Eine absolut feindliche Einstellung zum Islam hegen und pflegen, Hass und Verachtung dieser Religion gegenüber empfinden aber gleichzeitig Extremismus verachten wollen. 

Ihr könnt doch nicht mal "Hallo" sagen ohne dabei zu lügen


----------



## thunderofhate (9. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Man bei euch könnte man echt meinen ihr seid Redakteure von PI-News  Eine absolut feindliche Einstellung zum Islam hegen und pflegen, Hass und Verachtung dieser Religion gegenüber empfinden aber gleichzeitig Extremismus verachten wollen.
> 
> Ihr könnt doch nicht mal "Hallo" sagen ohne dabei zu lügen


Was ist denn bei dir kaputt?
Was ich in dem von Iconoclast zitierten Beitrag aufgelistet habe, ist größtenteils die aktuelle Sachlage. Nenn mir mal bitte einen konkreten Punkt, der dort wertend, verallgemeinernd und nicht der Wahrheit entsprechend ist!?

Ne, wir können nicht einmal "Hallo" sagen, ohne dass einem eine Lüge unterstellt wird. Das ist doch noch viel verstörender.


----------



## Verminaard (9. Januar 2015)

*Beam39*, wieder am Beleidigen?

Wieso willst du hier unbedingt provozieren?

Das schreckliche dabei ist, du steckst dich selbst dabei in ein Klischee.
Hoechstwahrscheinlich selbst Moslem, aelterer BMW, agressiv,... nur so ein Gedankenspiel


----------



## Iconoclast (9. Januar 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> *Beam39*, wieder am Beleidigen?
> 
> Wieso willst du hier unbedingt provozieren?
> 
> ...



Ich wollte es nicht aussprechen, aber das geht mir auch schon ein paar Seiten durch den Kopf.


----------



## Beam39 (9. Januar 2015)

Reiß dich mal am Riemen, kleiner Internethengst. Vor mir würdest du nicht mal im Ansatz so weit die Klappe aufreißen können. Typische Charakterzüge der Internetrambos.



> Die gemäßigten, friedlichen Muslime, die in Europa leben, kennen den  Islam dann anscheinend besser als alle arabischen Staaten und deren  Nachbarn, die mindestens 4/5 aller Muslime ausmachen.



Kann man so stehen lassen, absolut richtig. Liegt unter Anderem an dem Grad der Bildung den die Muslime hier zu Lande genießen, aber so weit zu denken und schlusszufolgern dass es daran liegen könnte, fällt dir zu schwer, oder?



> Muss auch reiner Zufall sein, dass keine andere Religion auf der Welt dermaßen missverstanden wird, obwohl sie ja friedlich ist.



Naja, was erwartest du dir  wenn die westlichen Medien versuchen den Islam zum Volksproblem zu erklären obwohl tag täglich 20.000 Menschen den Hungertod sterben. Ja ich wiederhole mich, nämlich mit jedem weiteren Post. Keiner von euch Hornochsen ist auch nur im Ansatz darauf eingegangen weil es euch scheiss egal ist, ihr habt es euch zum Ziel gemacht eine Religion zum Problem zu erklären. Die Armen Europäer sind gefährdet durch gefährliche Muslime, euch ist das Leben der anderen soviel Wert das ihr abertausende JEDEN TAG sterben lasst. 

Was versucht ihr Verblendeten hier eigentlich etwas von Werten und Ethik zu erzählen während ihr schuld daran seid dass andere an eurem Wohlstand verrecken?



> In jedem mehrheitlich von Muslimen bewohnten Staat werden Christen,  Juden und Andersgläubige verfolgt, diskriminiert und umgebracht. Das  stellt sogar in der Türkei (Diskriminierung und keine rechtliche  Gleichstellung) die Regel dar



 Wer hat denn die ganzen Länder dort unten destabilisiert? Wer hat denn die ganzen Unruhen in diese Länder gebracht? Wieviele Muslime sind denn im Vorwandskrieg von Busch massakriert worden? Soll ich dir Zahlen nennen? *1,7 Millionen *tote Menschen!!! Lasst euch diese scheiss Zahl mal auf der Zunge zergehen ihr völlig realitätsfernen Wesen! Das sind Zahlen der ZIVILISTEN! MUSLIME die dort massakriert wurden, durch ein christliches Land!

Weiter? Al-Kaida ist ein Produkt der CIA - das kann heute jeder überall nachlesen, das ist ein Fakt. Die Hamas ist ein Erzeugnis Israels mit dem versucht einen Gegenpol zur PLO zu schaffen, der IS ist ein Produkt Amerikas dass das Ziel hatte Assads Regime zu stürzen! Das sind alles FAKTEN und keine Verschwörungstheorien.

Wo sind denn die sogenannten "Rebellen" der FSA die offiziell von den USA unterstützt wurden? Sie sind alle zum IS übergelaufen - sie waren schon immer der IS. Amerika hat nie daran gedacht dass diese Kerle irgendwann autonom und damit zum Problem werden könnten, man hats einfach gemacht und jedes Mal wenns schief gelaufen ist mussten sich die Menschen mit diesen Tieren rumschlagen.

Was wollt ihr mir jetzt noch von islamischen Terror reden ihr Vögel? Ich wünschte ihr wärt dort unten aufgewachsen und hättet eine Bombe nach der anderen gefressen, dann würdet ihr hier nicht sone Parolen kicken und alles so einfach darstellen.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn die ganzen Länder dort unten destabilisiert? Wer hat denn die ganzen Unruhen in diese Länder gebracht? Wieviele Muslime sind denn im Vorwandskrieg von Busch massakriert worden? Soll ich dir Zahlen nennen? *1,7 Millionen *tote Menschen!!! Lasst euch diese scheiss Zahl mal auf der Zunge zergehen ihr völlig realitätsfernen Wesen! Das sind Zahlen der ZIVILISTEN! MUSLIME die dort massakriert wurden, durch ein christliches Land!


Öhm, tja, nur hatte das nichts mit Religion zu tun, sondern mit der dortigen Öllobby.

Auch der Rest hatte nichts mit Religion zu tun, sondern mit amerikanischer Außenpolitik, sobald es um Einfluss, Öl und Geld geht ist auch denen nichts mehr heilig, da ist es wurscht, ob das Christen waren, die taten das bestimmt nicht, weil das irgendwo Gott in der Bibel befohlen hat, sondern weil es um Politik ging.


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Januar 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Beitrag, bringt eigentlich alles Wichtige auf den Punkt. Könnte man fast als Schlussstrich stehen lassen.



Also das nun wirklich nicht. Wir reden hier ja über die Muslime in Europa. Kritik ist immer gut, nur bei der PEGIDA geht Kritik fliessend in Fremdenfeindlichkeit und Ausgrenzung über. Das ist zumindest mein starker Eindruck und der aller PEGIDA-Gegner. Und in einem Staat des freien Westens sind Fremdenfeindichkeit und Ausgrenzung vollkommen inakzeptabel.


----------



## Anticrist (9. Januar 2015)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm, tja, nur hatte das nichts mit Religion zu tun, sondern mit der dortigen Öllobby.



Das ist wieder die Verschwörungstheorie.. der böse militaristisch-industrielle  komplex der amerikanistisch-zionistischen-billerberger-freimaurer Agressoren

Und Religion spielt eine nicht unwesentliche Rolle bei solchen Entscheidungen - wer ist Gut, wer ist Böse etc
Bush selbst ist streng religiöser Christ


----------



## Beam39 (9. Januar 2015)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm, tja, nur hatte das nichts mit Religion zu tun, sondern mit der dortigen Öllobby.



Achso, also sind die leidtragenden gar nicht die Muslime gewesen die durch die Interessen westliche Länder massakriert wurden, oder was versucht du damit zu sagen? Die Länder wurden nicht destabilisiert, oder?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dqn0bm4E9yw

Auch uninteressant was die nette Dame so sagt, oder?

Was die anderen Herrschaften angeht: Ich biete es euch an dass wir uns auf nen Kaffee treffen, is kein Witz. Wir können untereinander Nummern austauschen, wir machen nen Treffpunkt aus und dann können wir doch ne nette Diskussionsrunde starten, wäre das nichts? Von mir aus auch auf nen paar Bierchen, ich bin da völlig offen was das angeht.

PS: Natürlich würde ich mit meinem "alten BMW" zu euch fahren (btw, war das nicht son Ausländerding dass Fahrzeuge als Statussymbole benutzt werden? Interessant dass es anscheinend doch nicht so ist  ), bereitet mir absolut keine Probleme, und ich meine das wirklich ernst.

Ich würde euch gerne von meiner Person und meiner Ansicht überzeugen anstatt immer in solchen Foren ewig lang hin und herzudiskutieren.

PPS.: 



> Auch der Rest  hatte nichts mit Religion zu tun, sondern mit amerikanischer  Außenpolitik, sobald es um Einfluss, Öl und Geld geht ist auch denen  nichts mehr heilig, da ist es wurscht, ob das Christen waren, die taten  das bestimmt nicht, weil das irgendwo Gott in der Bibel befohlen hat,  sondern weil es um Politik ging.



Ok, da ich mich anscheinend nicht verständlich genug ausdrücke: Mal angenommen du lebst in solch einem Land. Deine Eltern, Geschwister, Oma, Opa deine Freunde und deine Familie werden durch Bomben von amerikanischen Fliegern, amerikanischen Soldaten oder was auch immer umgebracht, du würdest allen ernstes kein Hass gegen diese Menschen entwickeln? Versetz dich mal in die Lage eines solchen Schicksales und dann sag das noch mal so locker daher.


----------



## Iconoclast (9. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Reiß dich mal am Riemen, kleiner Internethengst. Vor mir würdest du nicht mal im Ansatz so weit die Klappe aufreißen können. Typische Charakterzüge der Internetrambos.



Verminaard, ich würde sagen Treffer versenkt. 

Auf den Rest gehe ich gar nicht ein. Fakten, Fakten, Fakten. Die Art zu reden/schreiben ist mir auch nur geläufig. Muslime werfen immer nur mit "Fakten" um sich. Habe ich schon sehr oft gelesen. Zumal es unsinnig ist gegen einen zu argumentieren, der meint mit Fakten um sich zu ballern, die direkt aus "allmystery" stammen könnten.


Einer der Täter wird an seiner Himmelspforte wohl ein Problem haben. Hat ja keinen Ausweis mehr dabei. (vielleicht nicht zu ernst nehmen)



> Was für Außenstehende seltsam erscheinen mag, hat für muslimische  Märtyrer einen tieferen Sinn. Warum nimmt man zu einem Attentat seinen  Personalausweis mit? Die Lösung liegt, wie  so oft, im Buch der Bücher für die Muslime: Im Koran: Auf den Märtyrer  sollen im Jenseits 72 Jungfrauen warten – einer der Hauptgründe – machen  wir uns nichts vor – warum man sich in die Luft sprengt. Nun munkelt  man unter den potentiellen Märtyrern, dass es in besagtem Jenseits  zuginge wie auf einem orientalischen Basar und Allah oft nicht genau  wisse, wer denn nun die 72 Jungfrauen verdiene.



Muss ja ein mächtiger Prophet sein, dem die hinterher rennen.

Missionsabbruch: SelbstmordattentÃ¤ter hat Ausweis vergessen


----------



## Verminaard (9. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Reiß dich mal am Riemen, kleiner Internethengst. Vor mir würdest du nicht mal im Ansatz so weit die Klappe aufreißen können. Typische Charakterzüge der Internetrambos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Echt jetzt?
Willst du jetzt ueber den Welthunger reden? Dann lass uns doch gleich mal ueber Ueberbevoelkerung reden.

Wen meinst du eigentlich mit "Internethengst"?
Der Einzige der hier wirklich die Klappe aufreisst und andere beleidigt ist wer?
Ich greif nur mal ein paar deiner Aussagen auf: 
"aber so weit zu denken und schlusszufolgern dass es daran liegen könnte, fällt dir zu schwer, oder?"
"Keiner von euch Hornochsen"
"ihr Verblendeten"
"ihr Vögel"
"Ich wünschte ihr wärt dort unten aufgewachsen und hättet eine Bombe nach der anderen gefressen"

Merkste selbst was?


Was kommt als Naechstes? Drohste mit Schlaegerei oder sonst was?





Anticrist schrieb:


> Bush selbst ist streng religiöser Christ



Ist er das wirklich oder scheint er das zu sein? Gibt ne Menge  wahlberechtigter fundamentalistischer Christen in den USA, und ohne die  haette er wohl die Wiederwahl, wenn sie denn rechtens war, nicht  wirklich gewonnen.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Januar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Das ist wieder die Verschwörungstheorie.. der böse militaristisch-industrielle  komplex der amerikanistisch-zionistischen-billerberger-freimaurer Agressoren


Öhm, was war denn bitte sonst der Grund? Weil Hussein so ein unglaublich schlechter Mensch war? Gut, das war er auch, aber was kümmert das einen Typen wie Bush, dessen Wahlkampagne von der Pharmaindustrie, der Öllobby, der Waffenlobby und so ziemlich jedem anderen erzkapitalistischen Verein in Amerika finanziert wurde? Du weißt schon, wie das Wahlsystem da drüben funktioniert? 
Das ist übrigens keine Verschwörungstheorie und hat auch nichts mit Illuminaten und dem ganzen Schrott zu tun (wirklich sehr sachlich, mit diesem Müll anzufangen) sondern öffentlich schon lange bekannt und auch einlesbar.
Hättest nur mal die Nachrichten von vor 10 bzw. 15 Jahren lesen müssen oder überhaupt Artikel über die damaligen Wahlen.



Anticrist schrieb:


> Und Religion spielt eine nicht unwesentliche Rolle bei solchen Entscheidungen - wer ist Gut, wer ist Böse etc
> Bush selbst ist streng religiöser Christ


Öhm, ich frage nochmal: Was hatte das damit zu tun? Ist er etwa aufgestanden und hat laut gesagt, "die da unten müssen sterben, weil sie Ungläubige sind"? 
Dann hätte er ja auch genauso gut Tibet stürmen können.

@Beam39: Deine Art geht mir gehörig gegen den Senkel.

Denke nochmal ganz scharf nach, was ich in meinem Post gemeint habe und lege mir nicht eine Meinung in den Mund, die ich nicht im Ansatz vertrete.


----------



## Beam39 (9. Januar 2015)

Jetzt geh doch auf mein Angebot ein und lasse dich eines Besseren belehren, komm schon  Ich bin überzeugt davon dich überraschen zu können, ich fahr wenns sein muss auch 1000km, nur um euer Gesicht zu sehen wenn ihr auf mich trefft. Also, wie siehts aus? Du bist doch ein Mann der tat, du willst doch bestimmt nicht nur da sitzen und alles geschehen lassen, Diplomatie ist ein guter Weg um was für deine Ansicht zu tun, worauf wartest du?



> Auf den Rest gehe ich gar nicht ein. Fakten, Fakten, Fakten. Die Art zu  reden/schreiben ist mir auch nur geläufig. Muslime werfen immer nur mit  "Fakten" um sich.



******** wenns eng wird, wa?


----------



## Anticrist (9. Januar 2015)

Du vereinfachst mal wieder alles und vermischt verschiedenste Komplexe zu einer einfachen Formel.

Der Einmarsch im Irak, war Völkerrechtswidrig und der Vorwand erfunden.. keine Frage, es war aber abzusehen das die USA dort einmarschieren werden. 
Es ist die logische Konsequenz aus vorangegangenen Entscheidungen ... und da spielt unter anderem die religiöse Prägung der USA eine Rolle.. eben genau für so "banale" Ding wie "wer ist gut, wer ist böse"

Die Amerikaner haben, wenn sie irgendwo einmarschiert sind, das immer aus tiefster innerer Überzeugung getan.



> Öhm, was war denn bitte sonst der Grund? Weil Hussein so ein unglaublich schlechter Mensch war? Gut, das war er auch, aber was kümmert das einen Typen wie Bush, dessen Wahlkampagne von der Pharmaindustrie, der Öllobby, der Waffenlobby und so ziemlich jedem anderen erzkapitalistischen Verein in Amerika finanziert wurde? Du weißt schon, wie das Wahlsystem da drüben funktioniert?



Nenn mir eine nicht-Diktatur in der Parteien nicht von der Wirtschaft unterstützt werden.. O.o was ist das denn für ein Argument?


----------



## Iconoclast (9. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> ******** wenns eng wird, wa?



Was wird eng? Du bestätigst hier gerade alles voll und ganz, was einige hier geschrieben haben.


----------



## Beam39 (9. Januar 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?
> Willst du jetzt ueber den Welthunger reden? Dann lass uns doch gleich mal ueber Ueberbevoelkerung reden.
> 
> Wen meinst du eigentlich mit "Internethengst"?
> ...



"Was ist denn bei dir kaputt?"
"Birne bitte einmal einschalten, kann so schwer doch nicht sein."
"der die Erleuchtung und Weisheit mit dem Löfel gefressen"

Können deine Gleichgesinnten sehr viel besser, oder?  



> Was kommt als Naechstes? Drohste mit Schlaegerei oder sonst was?



Was soll der Vorwurf jetzt? Ich rede von einem Treffen auf ein paar Bierchen und Diplomatie und du redest von Schläge? Was bitte ist nur los mit dir?



> Was wird eng? Du bestätigst hier gerade alles voll und ganz, was einige hier geschrieben haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du sollst auf mein Angebot eingehen, das war völlig ernst gemeint. Belass es doch nicht dabei im Internet Parolen zu kicken, treffen wir uns und du kannst mich durch Diplomatie von Auge zu Auge mit nem Bierchen überzeugen, ist das jetzt auch gewalttätig nen Treffen auf nen Bier zu organisieren, oder was?

ach und ich kann euch natürlich davon überzeugen dass ich absolut nicht der bin den ihr euch so vorstellt.


----------



## Amon (9. Januar 2015)

Ich nehme den schon gar nicht mehr ernst. Hauptsache trollen...


----------



## Verminaard (9. Januar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Ich nehme den schon gar nicht mehr ernst. Hauptsache trollen...



Dieses Forum hat eine geniale Funktion. Sollte man vielleicht nur oefters nutzen.
Immerhin jetzt bei zwei Usern verwendet


----------



## Beam39 (9. Januar 2015)

Das Angebot galt auch für dich Amon. Wieso geht hier keiner drauf ein?


----------



## Two-Face (9. Januar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Du vereinfachst mal wieder alles und vermischt verschiedenste Komplexe zu einer einfachen Formel.
> 
> Der Einmarsch im Irak, war Völkerrechtswidrig und der Vorwand erfunden.. keine Frage, es war aber abzusehen das die USA dort einmarschieren werden.
> Es ist die logische Konsequenz aus vorangegangenen Entscheidungen ... und da spielt unter anderem die religiöse Prägung der USA eine Rolle.. eben genau für so "banale" Ding wie "wer ist gut, wer ist böse"
> ...


Dass die Amerikaner glauben, dass ihr Land von Gott ausgewählt sei, ist auch nicht zu bestreiten, das kriegen die immerhin schon in der Grundschule angelernt. Aber die Ziele, welche die Amerikaner damals hatten mit denen radikaler Islamisten zu vergleichen, ist völlig daneben, das sind zwei komplett verschiedene Themata.
Vorsicht, Bush war zwar extrem überzeugter Republikaner, aber kein Anhänger der Tea-Party. Ich glaube du verwechselst seine Ansichten ein bisschen mit denen von Sarah Palin oder Rick Santorum.



Anticrist schrieb:


> Nenn mir eine nicht-Diktatur in der Parteien nicht von der Wirtschaft unterstützt werden.. O.o was ist das denn für ein Argument?


Da hast du wohl die Schlussfolgerung nicht gezogen oder verstanden: Was glaubst du, warum sich da drüben keiner traut, das Waffengesetz zu verschärfen? Oder warum Medikamente, die du bei uns für 6€ bekommst in Amerika teilweise das 10fache kosten?
Also: Was glaubst du wohl, wieso Bush in den Irak einmarschiert ist?

Garantiert nicht, weil der Papst das so wollte und garantiert nicht weil der den Christlichen Glauben ausbreiten oder "verteidigen" wollte.

Der Irakkrieg war kein Religionskrieg, Ted Bundy hat auch keine Frauen verstümmelt, weil er überzeugter Christ war.


----------



## Beam39 (9. Januar 2015)

Wie ich lese bekannten sich die Terroristen zu Al-Qaida und ISIS - haben die Amis wieder toll hingekriegt


----------



## MaxRink (9. Januar 2015)

#OpPegida - Pastebin.com
LEGIDA - Leipzig gegen die Islamisierung des Abendlandes
Its time


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> "Was ist denn bei dir kaputt?"
> "Birne bitte einmal einschalten, kann so schwer doch nicht sein."
> "der die Erleuchtung und Weisheit mit dem Löfel gefressen"
> 
> Können deine Gleichgesinnten sehr viel besser, oder?



Wer im Glashaus sitzt soll nicht mit Steinen werfen, du hast mit diesen Unterstellungen und Anfeindungen angefangen, da brauchst du dich nicht wundern wenn es in den Wald so hinaus schalt wie du hinein geschalt hast. Denke mal darüber nach.
Aber vermutlich wirst du das auch nicht machen , weil wir  sowieso nur ein paar fehlgeleitete Menschen für dich sind mit denen man nicht auf einer sachlichen Ebene diskutieren muss...

Mehr sage ich zu deiner Person auch nicht mehr weil du dich schon lange selbst demontiert und diskreditiert hast und von daher, und das kann ich auch nur allen anderen hier wärmstens empfehlen, würde ich seine Beiträge in Zukunft einfach nur ignorieren, alleine diskutiert es sich bekantlich schlecht und dann wird er auch schon die Lust verlieren wenn er merkt das niemand mehr auf das was er schreibt eingeht.

In diesem Sinne, gehab dich wohl!


----------



## Amon (9. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das Angebot galt auch für dich Amon. Wieso geht hier keiner drauf ein?


Ich denke mal du weisst selbst wie unwahrscheinlich das ist dass so ein Treffen zustande kommen würde. Außerdem habe ich immer noch den Spruch von meinem alten Herrn im Kopf. Man kann beim saufen über alles reden außer Politik und Religion. Hier haben wir beides.


----------



## Iconoclast (10. Januar 2015)

Da hat die Zensur wohl gestern nicht ganz gepasst.

17 30 SAT 1 NRW ES GEHT EIN RISS DURCH DEUTSCHLAND! - YouTube


----------



## beren2707 (10. Januar 2015)

*Moderative Anmerkung:*
Da es offensichtlich mit Appellen an gute Gepflogenheiten und Anstand/Respekt (auch für komplett gegensätzliche Meinungen) bei einzelnen Mitteilungsbedürftigen nicht ausreicht, diesen Thread zu befrieden, erfolgt diese erneute (und letztmalige) Ermahnung, dass Beleidigungen, Unterstellungen und primär einzelne User angehende Beiträge absolut unerwünscht sind. Ich habe euch, im Sinne eines möglichst unbeschränkten Austausches und weil ich im Gegensatz zu anderen Threads das Thema hier deutlich weitergehend eingestuft habe, sehr viele Freiheiten eingeräumt und gehofft, dass die sich beteiligenden User auch entsprechend konstruktiv verhalten. Ihr könnt hier alle möglichen Themen einbeziehen, die im Zusammenhang mit PEGIDA und Ursachen für die Entstehung dieser Bewegung bzw. der Anlässe, weswegen diese Bewegung entstanden ist, stehen. Dass dabei jedoch mittlerweile sämtliche Gepflogenheiten über Bord geworfen und teilweise üble Beleidigungen gegen User geäußert werden, ist absolut inakzeptabel.

Ich appelliere daher an diejenigen User, die an einem inhaltlich wie formal "guten" Meinungsaustausch interessiert sind, folgende Haltung einzunehmen: Bitte nicht provozieren lassen, egal wie schwachsinnig oder unverschämt die Inhalte auch sein mögen. Das Fehlverhalten anderer User rechtfertigt kein eigenes Fehlverhalten als Konter (auch wenn ich das menschlich nachvollziehen kann, kann ich es jedoch nicht gutheißen). Bei uns gilt jeder Regelverstoß gleichermaßen und wir müssen diese allesamt ahnden. Daher würde ich darum bitten, entsprechende Beiträge unkommentiert zu lassen (sich also nicht auf das Niveau beleidigender oder provozierender User herabzulassen) und diese per "Melden"-Button an die Moderation weiterzuleiten. Sollte es auch mit dieser konsequenten Ahndung regelwidriger Äußerungen nicht möglich sein, das Niveau dieses Threads auf ein erträgliches Maß anzuheben, folgen tiefergehende Maßnahmen, die bis zur dauerhaften Schließung des Theads führen können.

In der Hoffnung auf eine Rückkehr zu einer zumindest Grundsätzen menschlichen Anstandes entsprechenden Diskussion,
beren2707


----------



## Oberst Klink (10. Januar 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Meinst du die 19 Punkte der PEGIDA?
> 
> Super! Ganz ehrlich, die in den 19 Punkten festgehaltenen Ziele kritisieren unsere Politiker hinsichtlich ihrer Verfehlungen bzw. ihres Nichtstuns.
> Ich meine es gibt quasi nichts Negatives auf den ersten Blick: Asyl soll gewährt werden, weil sie Hilfe benötigen. Bei Straftaten dürfen sie sich verabschieden. Völlig legitim (die Flüchtlinge vom Oranienplatz in Berlin sind trotz nicht vorhandenem Bleiberecht noch hier, da gibt es durchaus Nachholebedarf).
> ...



Die meisten Medien und Politiker gehen doch bewusst nicht auf diese Forderungen ein, da es schlicht nicht populär wäre, sie zu thematisieren. Die Leute könnten ja den Eindruck bekommen, dass PEGIDA ja gar nicht so unvernünftig bzw. gar nicht ausländer,- islamfeindlich und rassistisch ist. Einige Punkte sind sogar sehr begrüßenswert, etwa ein paneuropäischer Schlüssel zur Verteilung der Flüchtlinge oder dass ein Sozialarbeiter nicht mehr 200 Flüchtlinge betreuen muss. 

Nebenbei bemerkt ist die Politik doch in erster Linie schuld daran, dass PEGIDA überhaupt so groß geworden ist. Man ist sich ja zu fein rechte oder konservative Themen zu behandeln. Die politische "Rechte" ist in Deutschland ja schon eine Art persona non grata, "rechts" gleicht einem Unwort. Man versucht sich durch die Abgrenzung dazu als tolerant und aufgeklärt darzustellen und vergisst dabei, dass es in der Deutschen Bevölkerung einen großen Teil gibt, der eben nicht unbedingt "links" denkt, sondern eher gegenteilig. Es herrscht für viele eine massive Diskrepanz zwischen der Haltung der etablierten Parteiien und dem, was an Stammtischen, in Freundeskreisen oder Familien so disskutiert wird. Und dieses vakuum im politisch rechten Spektrum füllen dann entweder Rechtsextreme wie die NPD und die DVU oder gemäßigte Parteien wie die AfD oder auch außerparlamentarische Organisationen wie PEGIDA. Gerade CDU/CSU und FDP sollten im Bezug auf PEGIDA besonders vorsichtig mit ihren Äußerungen sein. Frau Merkel hat sich ja klar gegen PEGIDA positioniert, ist allerdings auch die Hauptverantwortliche dafür, dass die FDP in der Versenkung verschwand und die CDU einen großen Linksschwenk eingelegt hat, sprich sie hat Platz für PEGIDA und die AfD geschaffen. Daher kann man sie guten Gewissens als Heuchlerin bezeichnen.


----------



## Captn (10. Januar 2015)

Genau deshalb wollte ich das mal gesagt haben. Die Politik kann ja erzählen, was sie will. Das ändert aber nichts an den 19 Punkten .


----------



## Beam39 (10. Januar 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wer im Glashaus sitzt soll nicht mit Steinen  werfen, du hast mit diesen Unterstellungen und Anfeindungen angefangen,  da brauchst du dich nicht wundern wenn es in den Wald so hinaus schalt  wie du hinein geschalt hast. Denke mal darüber nach.
> Aber vermutlich wirst du das auch nicht machen , weil wir  sowieso nur  ein paar fehlgeleitete Menschen für dich sind mit denen man nicht auf  einer sachlichen Ebene diskutieren muss...
> 
> Mehr sage ich zu deiner Person auch nicht mehr weil du dich schon lange  selbst demontiert und diskreditiert hast und von daher, und das kann ich  auch nur allen anderen hier wärmstens empfehlen, würde ich seine  Beiträge in Zukunft einfach nur ignorieren, alleine diskutiert es sich  bekantlich schlecht und dann wird er auch schon die Lust verlieren wenn  er merkt das niemand mehr auf das was er schreibt eingeht.
> ...



Weißt du, dieser Thread hat eine interessante Wendung angenommen.  Deine Kumpels schrieben einige Seiten davor, dass sie absolut nichts  gegen den Islam hätten und niemals pauschalisieren würden, einer der  Herrschaften meinte sogar er könne sich vorstellen dass es sich mit  einigen Muslimen richtig gut saufen lässt.

Ich war auf Seiten wie  PI-News unterwegs da wussten die Herren wahrscheinlich nicht einmal was  es mit dem Terrorismus überhaupt auf sich hat. Ich habe etliche und  abermals etliche Diskussionen auf diesen Seiten geführt, bis ich gemerkt  hab, dass es ziemlich leicht ist Leute die sich auf solchen Portalen  bewegen und ihre Meinungen auf Nachrichten solcher Plattformen bilden, zu enttarnen.

Alles was benötigt wird ist ein wenig Provokation und ein paar wenige ehrliche Worte.

Achte  mal drauf wie rassistischer von Seite zu Seite die Posts von den  Herrschaften wurden, und gucke dir die ersten Posts von mir an. Da  stelle ich unmissverständlich klar dass ich gegen jegliche Art von  Terrorismus bin, besonders wenn dies im Namen einer Religion geschieht. Ich spreche ganz klar von Abschiebungen und Gefängnisstrafen für die Rückkehrer aus Syrien.

Am Ende sind sie sogar so weit gegangen und haben versucht mich in eine Schublade zu stecken - Volltreffer. Genau das Verhalten habe ich erwartet, es ist immer das Selbe.

Und genau sone Menschen sind es die nicht einen einzigen muslimischen Freund haben oder eine muslimische Familie kennen mit der sie sich jemals auch nur einmal unterhalten haben. Sie wissen nichts über ihre Kultur, haben sich nicht einmal drum gekümmert diese Erfahrnugen mal zu machen, sondern sitzen tag täglich vor der Glotze oder ihrem Monitor und nicken und sagen amen wenn PI-News sagt das Deutschland vor dem Untergang durch Muslime steht.

Ich würde wirklich NICHTS sagen wenn sie mal selber was für die Aufklärung getan hätten, mal selber was dafür getan hätten zu gucken ob ihre "Meinung" bzw Gesinnung wirklich zu halten ist. 

Aber in Foren die Parolen anderer posaunen und eine Weltansicht vertreten die den Untergang der Welt durch eine Minderheit prophezeit, zeugt für mich wirklich von fehlender Intelligenz bzw. Aufklärungsbereitschaft.

Ist die Angst der Anhänger der Pegida zu verstehen? Natürlich, dank der Hornochsen in Syrien weiß mittlerweile JEDER wie Köpfe vom Körper abgetrennt werden, und das im Namen des Islams. Was mich aber noch viel unruhiger macht sind die vielen Terroristen die aus Deutschland in den "Krieg" gezogen sind und dann wieder ganz normal einmaschieren durften. Das ist ein Punkt der mir Angst bereitet. Man weiß dass diese Kerle ausgebildet wurden und bereit waren für ihre Ansichten zu töten. Das diese wieder unter uns weilen dürfen würde mir Angst bereiten, nicht dass der Islam angeblich kurz vor der kompletten Islamisierung steht.

Dass diesen Tieren überhaupt die Möglichkeit gegeben wurde sich in Deutschland zu formatieren und ihre Anhängerschaft zu vergrößern und zu connecten, das war ein Fehler. Man hätte den Salafisten niemals die Möglichkeit geben sollen sich an öffentlichen Plätzen versammeln zu dürfen, an öffentlichen Plätzen beten zu dürfen zu Showzwecken, den Koran an Ständen verteilen zu dürfen. Zuletzt standen die mit IS-Flaggen auf ner Demo und wurden nicht einmal aufgelöst, das muss man sich mal vorstellen.

Diese Salafisten tragen den größten Teil dazu bei dass es in Deutschland Leute gibt die den Islam fürchten. Sie sehen so aus wie die Terroristen im Fernsehen, sie reden so wie sie und nicht zuletzt sind von ihnen welche in den Krieg gezogen, der Teil der noch hier ist hat einfach Schiss gehabt, selber begründen sie es btw. damit dass sie hier "Dawa" machen, also versuchen Menschen dazu zu bewegen den Islam anzunehmen.

Ich bin ein Freund aller Religionen und aller Menschen, egal ob Atheist,  Homosexueller, Moslem oder Jude. Ein guter Freund von mir ist  Homosexuell. Ich hatte eine ziemlich verachtende Art Homosexuellen  gegenüber, dementsprechend lernten wir uns damals kennen. Irgendwann  aber lud er mich zum Dialog ein zu dem ich mich einverstanden erklärte. Nun treffen uns mindestens einmal im Monat gemeinsam mit meiner Verlobten zum Essen, interessant wozu Dialoge führen können, oder?

Zu  meinen besten Freunden gehört ein ukrainischer Jude. Mit diesem habe  ich mich erst gestern über die aktuelle Lage unterhalten und es ist doch  ziemlich komisch dass wir uns einig sind, die Panikmacher in diversen Foren aber ständig und ausschließlich von einer Angst sprechen.

Solange man selbst nichts für die Aufklärung tut wird sich nichts ändern. Dann bleibt man für Ewig der Foren-Rambo-Angsthase der davon spricht das er angst um sein Leben habe weil die Muslime kurz davor stünden ihn zu töten..

Btw. ist es wirklich jedes Mal auch so interessant, dass die Diskussionen abbrechen wenn einem ein Treffen angeboten wird. Genau dann heißt es plötzlich man ignoriert und tut so als stünde man erst jetzt über den Dingen. 

Sind halt die typischen Foren-Rambos aber nun gut, lassen wir das mal


----------



## thunderofhate (10. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Und genau sone Menschen sind es die nicht einen einzigen muslimischen Freund haben oder eine muslimische Familie kennen mit der sie sich jemals auch nur einmal unterhalten haben. Sie wissen nichts über ihre Kultur, haben sich nicht einmal drum gekümmert diese Erfahrnugen mal zu machen, sondern sitzen tag täglich vor der Glotze oder ihrem Monitor und nicken und sagen amen wenn PI-News sagt das Deutschland vor dem Untergang durch Muslime steht.
> 
> Ich würde wirklich NICHTS sagen wenn sie mal selber was für die Aufklärung getan hätten, mal selber was dafür getan hätten zu gucken ob ihre "Meinung" bzw Gesinnung wirklich zu halten ist.
> 
> ...


Also kannst du deine Meinung auch sachlich äußern. Wieso müssen andere dann wegen ihrer Meinungen angegriffen oder diffamiert werden? Sofern du mich mit Internethengst meinst, bringst du mich zum lachen. 

Viele deiner nun genannten Punkte sehe ich ähnlich, weshalb ich dazu nichts schreiben werde.
Ein paar Punkte, die aus meiner Sicht einfach nicht stimmen:
Wo wird der Islam von westlichen Medien zum Volksproblem gemacht? (Behauptest du zumindest) Die westlichen Medien samt Politik versuchen doch fast ausschließlich das Bild der gemäßigten europäischen Minderheit auf die komplette islamische Welt zu übertragen. Das ist einfach nicht korrekt.

Hast du dich auch mal außerhalb von Deutschland mit Integration beschäftigt? Woran liegt es, dass sich arabische Bürger im Schnitt überall auf der Welt schlechter integrieren als die meisten anderen Volksgruppen? Meinste alle Koreaner werden gezwungen, auf Gymnasien zu gehen? Den Menschen werden und wurden einfach andere Werte vermittelt. Soll nun der deutsche Staat für deren Erziehung zuständig sein? Freiheit war bisher eines der größten Güter Deutschlands, welches in letzter Zeit massiv missbraucht wurde, weil der Staat davon ausging, dass Rechtsextremismus nur von deutschen oder weißen Bürgern ausgehen könnte. Salafisten haben kein minder faschistisches Weltbild als irgendein unaufgeklärter, glatzköpfiger Bomberjackenträger. 

Eine Islamfeindlichkeit lasse ich mir nicht unterstellen, schließlich habe ich mit den gemäßigten Muslimen Europas keine Probleme. Wenn es so weit kommt, würde ich mich vor jeden einzelnen von ihnen Stellen, wenn ihnen mit Angriffen gedroht wird. Ja, du magst es kaum glauben, doch halte ich überhaupt nichts von Fremdenfeindlichkeit.

Ich erzähl dir nun ein paar Dinge an denen ich letztens Teil hatte:
Aus reiner Neugier bin ich zur Dügida gegangen, um mir von diesem PEGIDA Ableger ein Bild vor Ort machen zu können. Ja, ich kann auch ganz am Anfang bestätigen, dass dort Hooligans und auch wenige Nazis waren. Man kann beide Gruppen unterscheiden, denn sie kleiden sich unterschiedlich, wenn man es weiß. Der Großteil bestand tatsächlich aus normalen Bürgern. Das waren Rentner, Familien mit ihren Kindern und Leute jeder anderen Altersgruppe.
Im Vortrag der Veranstalter wurde, wie es viele hier bereits mitbekommen haben, nicht ein einziger Punkt genannt, den man als fremdenfeindlich bezeichnen kann. Es war gemäßigte Kritik. Viel mehr will ich hierzu auch nicht schreiben.
Jedenfalls stieß auf der Rückfahrt in der S-Bahn, die dann mit Teilnehmern der Kundgebung besetzt war, an einer Haltestelle ein dunkelhäutiger Afrikaner hinzu. Da die Bahn voll war, stand ich neben diesem in der Nähe der Tür. Genau neben uns standen dann leider paar hohle Glatzköpfe, die dumme Äußerungen von sich gaben. Den Herren habe ich relativ schnell das Maul gestopft und angemerkt, dass sie an der nächsten Haltestelle gerne mit mir raus gehen könnten, wenn sie ein Problem mit zugestiegenen Herren hätten. Genau so hätte ich auch reagiert, wenn ein Türke, ein Araber oder sonstwer eingesteiegen wäre.

Und entgegen deiner Behauptung habe ich regelmäßigen Kontakt mit muslimischen Bürgern, und das schon seit der Grundschule und im Studium nicht weniger.

Aber nun tu doch bitte nicht so, als ob sich demokratische westliche Werte mit der Scharia vereinen ließen. Das passt einfach nicht. Zum einen ein freiheitliches System, das andere grundsätzlich autoritär. Wer in diese westlichen Länder kommt, der darf nicht vor die Wahl gestellt werden. Er muss sich für die Demokratie entscheiden. 

2 Artikel mit gar nicht so unterschiedlichen Meinungen:
Hier von einer muslimischen Türkin, die selbst zwischen dem, was ich als "gemäßigten" Muslim bezeichnet habe und fundamentalistischen, wie sich nun einmal mehrheitlich zwischen Marokko und Indonesien vorkommen, unterscheidet. Sie spricht den Attentätern von Paris nicht ihre muslimische Identität ab. Siehe da, es geht tatsächlich etwas reflektierter. In sehr vielen Punkten stimme ich mit ihr überein. Nicht, dass du den Artikel deswegen nicht liest. 
Nur unterscheiden sich viele ihrer Standpunkte recht deutlich von denen der Muslime, die ich kenne.
Muslime: Ich habe Satire auch erst lernen müssen - DIE WELT

Folgende Dame geht auf die radikalere Seite des Islam ein. Da sie selbst Muslima war, kann man durchaus annehmen, dass sie weiß wovon sie spricht:
Paris: Doch, dieses Massaker hat mit dem Islam zu tun! - DIE WELT

Die Schlussfolgerungen oder Gedanken hierzu bleiben jedem selbst überlassen.

Du willst dich zum Quatschen treffen? Kommst du aus NRW? Allerdings trinke ich keinen Alkohol.

edit:
Ich hoffe, dass dieser Beitrag im Sinne der Moderation in Ordnung ist. Sofern nicht, bitte mich per PN darauf hinweisen.


----------



## Sieben (10. Januar 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Meinst du die 19 Punkte der PEGIDA?
> 
> Super! Ganz ehrlich, die in den 19 Punkten festgehaltenen Ziele kritisieren unsere Politiker hinsichtlich ihrer Verfehlungen bzw. ihres Nichtstuns.
> Ich meine es gibt quasi nichts Negatives auf den ersten Blick: Asyl soll gewährt werden, weil sie Hilfe benötigen. Bei Straftaten dürfen sie sich verabschieden. Völlig legitim (die Flüchtlinge vom Oranienplatz in Berlin sind trotz nicht vorhandenem Bleiberecht noch hier, da gibt es durchaus Nachholebedarf).
> ...



Deren Punkte sind so undurchsichtig verfasst worden, damit auch Oma  Getrud, denen die armen Menschen wirklich leid tut, auf diese Demos geht  und dem künftigen Verein PEGIDA vielleicht etwas Geld spendet.

Auf den ersten Blick sehen die die einzelnen Punkte sicher nicht besorgniserregend aus.

Ich meine Punkt 3 z.B.:_ *3. Pegida ist für dezentrale Unterbringung der Kriegsflüchtlinge und Verfolgten, anstatt in teilweise menschenunwürdigen Heimen!*_Klingt ja erstmal so, dass den PEGIDA-Anhängern es wichtig ist, dass die Menschen in bessere Unterkünfte untergebracht werden. Soweit so gut. Der Begriff welcher mich stört ist "dezentrale Unterbringung". Heißt für mich erstmal: Die Menschen sollen erstmal raus aus den Siedlungsgebieten (Städte, Dörfer) zu einem für sie bestimmten Ort gebracht werden. Nach dem Motto "Aus den Augen aus dem Sinn". Schätze so eine Art "Flüchtlingslager" oder eigens für diese Menschen errichtetes Ghetto, damit man die Masse an Menschen auf einen Punkt konzentrieren kann und gut im Überblick hat (in Bezug auf Berlin wahrscheinlich irgendwo in Brandenburg abseits der Zivilisation. Zynismus: Bei Oranienburg stehen sicher noch einige ungenutzte Gebäude zur Verfügung).

Zudem bezieht sich das ganze ja nur auf Kriegsflüchtlinge: Ist die Gefahr in deren Heimat gebannt, sind wieder alle weg (also nur auf Zeit, brauchen gar nicht integriert werden). "Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge" bleiben ja dauerhaft nehmen uns die Arbeit weg, deswegen ist es nicht "Menschenpflicht" (*1. Pegida ist für die Aufnahme von Kriegsflüchtlingen und politisch oder religiös Verfolgten. Das ist Menschenpflicht!)* diesen Menschen einen Neuanfang zu gewähren.

Ich halte von PEGIDA nichts! Viele der teilnehmenden"Patrioten" vertreten menschenfeindliches Gedankengut und die BRD-Fahnenträger haben sicher noch die Reichsversion zu Hause herumliegen (der guten alten Zeit wegen) aber für so einen Aufmarsch lässt man sich ja gerne "überreden". Dient ja einem guten Zweck und ist ja nicht die Europäische  (Tolle europäische Patrioten!).  Die Menschen, welche wirklich aus Unwissenheit (die gibt es bestimmt) an diesen "Demonstrationen" teilnehmen, sind  doch letztendlich nur Bauern auf einem Schachbrett (leicht zu opfern, aber dennoch essentiell um die Obrigkeit zu schützen oder zu verdecken und manchmal sogar spielentscheidend). Es ist ja nicht so, dass die rechte Szene die PEGIDA oder HOGESA (und alle die ganzen lokalen Abspaltungen) unterwandert hätten (man schaue sich nur die politische Vergangenheit ganzen Sprecher an), sondern das rechte Gedankengut war schon je her Bestandteil dieser Gruppierungen.

Bei den Namen alleine sollte es doch schon "klick" machen:" *Patriotische Europäer gegen die Islamisierung des Abendlandes*"klingt wesentlich massentauglicher als "*Patriotische Deutsche gegen Islamisierung Deutschlands*" oder der Vorgänger "*Hool(igang)s gegen Salafisten*", dennoch hat diese Bewegung nichts mit Europa gemein. Deren Punkte bzw. Forderungen beziehen sich nur auf Deutschland (auch Punkt 4 in der Hoffnung Deutschland von einem Teil der "unerwünschten" Menschen zu entlasten !

Das ist eine, wirklich zugegeben, wesentlich intelligentere Vorgehensweise als offen für die NPD zu marschieren. Das ist schon richtig traurig


----------



## efdev (10. Januar 2015)

Sieben schrieb:


> Ich meine Punkt 3 z.B.:_ *3. Pegida ist für dezentrale Unterbringung der Kriegsflüchtlinge und Verfolgten, anstatt in teilweise menschenunwürdigen Heimen!*_Klingt ja erstmal so, dass den PEGIDA-Anhängern es wichtig ist, dass die Menschen in bessere Unterkünfte untergebracht werden. Soweit so gut. Der Begriff welcher mich stört ist "dezentrale Unterbringung". Heißt für mich erstmal: Die Menschen sollen erstmal raus aus den Siedlungsgebieten (Städte, Dörfer) zu einem für sie bestimmten Ort gebracht werden.



das ist eine recht negative auslegung, allerdings glaube ich das mit dezentral mehr gemeint ist die flüchtlinge nicht an einem punkt zu horten sondern über ganz deutschland(europa) zu verteilen.

wobei da halt wieder das problem ist das die punkte eben etwas schwammig formuliert sind es gibt eben etwas viel interpretations spielraum.


----------



## Sieben (10. Januar 2015)

efdev schrieb:


> das ist eine recht negative auslegung, allerdings glaube ich das mit dezentral mehr gemeint ist die flüchtlinge nicht an einem punkt zu horten sondern über ganz deutschland(europa) zu verteilen.
> 
> wobei da halt wieder das problem ist das die punkte eben etwas schwammig formuliert sind es gibt eben etwas viel interpretations spielraum.



Durchaus von mir gewollt  . 

Aber ich denke die Bezeichnung PEGIDA ist selbst schwammig: "gegen Islamisierung des Abendlandes" geht von einer "Bedrohung von Europa durch den Islam" aus.
Das ist sehr Allgemein und sagt mir persönlich: Wir haben genug Muslime in unserem Land! Wir wollen keine Anhänger dieser Religion <- wenig ansprechend
Der 08/15-Bürger liest das eher so: Wir sind gegen Islamisten in Europa, kein Terror in Deutschland! <- sehr ansprechend

Meine Meinung: PEGIDA will schwammig sein. Man hat ein großes Sammelbecken voll von Menschen und kann sich anhand verschiedener Ängste bedienen und schürt weiterhin neue. Ist doch perfekt! Das ist Bauernfängerei 

Nach Vereinsgründung kommt die Parteigründung (bei genügend Mitgliedern), dessen bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## efdev (10. Januar 2015)

das stimmt schon je nachdem wie man das ganze auslegt fängt die pegida so ziemliche jeden ein, die "rechten" denken sich ihren teil so das es ihnen dort gefällt, genauso auch die "normalen" bürger.


----------



## Two-Face (10. Januar 2015)

Aufallend ist auch, dass gerade in der "BAGIDA" viele Mitglieder aus der bayerischen Rechten vertreten sind, zum einen wäre da Michael Stürzenberger, der Vorsitzende der stark rechts orientierten "Freiheit" und regelmäßiger Autor der "PI" sowie Typen wie Karl Richter, die gerne mal durch Ortschaften (mit denen sie politisch und verwaltungsrechtlich gar nichts zu tun haben) mit bevorstehenden Asylunterkünften gezogen sind, um die Bürger gegen die Aufnahme von Flüchtlingen anzustacheln und rechte Flyer, auf denen ein Hakenkreuz gar nicht aufgefallen wäre, zu verteilen.

Gerade diese Leute sind es, die dort das Ruder übernehmen, weil sie schon Erfahrung mit Bürgerbewegungen, Einfluss in Stadt- und Landrat haben und eben unter vielen rechtsgerichteten PEGIDA-Anhängern große Namen sind. Die BAGIDA - und gerade "MüGIDA" - mag noch nicht so viele Anhänger wie die Bewegungen in Dresden oder Düsseldorf haben, aber bisher sind dort mehr Rechtspopulisten und konservative Schubladenstecker als in den meisten anderen Ablegern der Bewegung.


----------



## Leob12 (10. Januar 2015)

Sieben schrieb:


> Deren Punkte sind so undurchsichtig verfasst worden, damit auch Oma  Getrud, denen die armen Menschen wirklich leid tut, auf diese Demos geht  und dem künftigen Verein PEGIDA vielleicht etwas Geld spendet.
> Auf den ersten Blick sehen die die einzelnen Punkte sicher nicht besorgniserregend aus.



Genau das ist das Problem. 
Auf den ersten Blick sehen die Forderungen vernünftig aus, auf den zweiten Blick sind diese "Forderungen" ohnehin schon Realität, andererseits einfach unterschwellige Hetze gegen Muslime oder Ausländer. 
Das steht dezidiert nicht drinnen, und das ist bewusst so gemacht worden, um eben ein relativ breites Spektrum abzudecken. 
Schreit ein Neonazi nun sein Parolen, dann kann ein Pegida-Mensch nun hergehen und sagen "Aber das steht so gar nicht in unserem Positionspapier".  

Ich gehe mal auf ein paar Punkte des Positionspapiers etwas näher ein: 
“4. PEGIDA ist FÜR einen gesamteuropäischen Verteilungsschlüssel für Flüchtlinge und eine gerechte Verteilung auf die Schultern aller EU-Mitgliedsstaaten! (Zentrale Erfassungsbehörde für Flüchtlinge, welche dann ähnlich dem innerdeutschen, Königsteiner Schlüssel die Flüchtlinge auf die EU-Mitgliedsstaaten verteilt)”

Komisch, hier wird suggeriert, dass Deutschland einen zu hohen Anteil an Flüchtlingen, das ist aber schlicht und ergreifend falsch. 
Länder, die an der EU-Außengrenze liegen, nehmen notgedrungen die meisten Flüchtlinge auf. Länder nördlich der Alpen können es sich fast aussuchen, wieviele Flüchtlinge sie aufnehmen wollen (können). 
Zumal die Flüchtlinge sowieso in dem Land Asyl beantragen müssen, in dem sie zuerst waren, das ist ein geltendes Recht. Scheinen die Pegida-Menschen nicht zu kennen. 
Europäische Union: Flickwerk Flüchtlingspolitik | ZEIT ONLINE

“8. PEGIDA ist FÜR die Ausschöpfung und Umsetzung der vorhandenen Gesetze zum Thema Asyl und Abschiebung!”
Ach so, wird denn nicht gesetzeskonform von den Behörden gearbeitet? 
Als ob die Behörden die Gesetze nicht anwenden würden oder nur halbherzig. 

“9. PEGIDA ist FÜR eine Null-Toleranz-Politik gegenüber straffällig gewordenen Asylbewerbern und Migranten!”
Interessant, Definition "Null-Toleranz-Politik"? Gibts nicht, wieso auch? Ist doch typisch Pegida. 
Ein Neonazi könnte unter Null-Toleranz-Politik so etwas verstehen: Bei der ersten Straftat wird man hingerichtet. 
Ein Bürger aus Mitte sowas: Bei der ersten Straftat eben auch nach den Gesetzen des Landes bestraft wird. 
Sieht man wieder schön, wie die Forderungen das gesamte politische Spektrum bis hin zu rechtsextrem abdecken, aber man tut auch nichts dergleichen, um sich von den Rechtsextremen abzugrenzen. 

“12. PEGIDA ist FÜR sexuelle Selbstbestimmung!”
Wer wäre da nicht dafür? Die einzige Bedrohung für die sexuelle Selbstbestimmung ist aber nicht der Islam (nicht vergessen, Pegida ist gegen die Islamisierung des Abendlandes, ergo ist hier mehr oder weniger subtil der Islam gemeint), sondern sexuelle Straftäter, zumindest in Deutschland. 

“13. PEGIDA ist FÜR die Erhaltung und den Schutz unserer christlich-jüdisch geprägten Abendlandkultur!”
Auf diese Frage konnte mir noch niemand eine zufriedenstellende Antwort geben: 
Inwiefern ist die abendländische Kultur in Gefahr? Oder genauer, wodurch zeichnet sich die abendländische Kultur aus? 
Fragt man den Standard-Pegida Menschen sowas, weiß er nichtmal was seine abendländische Kultur ausmacht.


----------



## Amon (10. Januar 2015)

> Weißt du, dieser Thread hat eine interessante Wendung angenommen.  Deine  Kumpels schrieben einige Seiten davor, dass sie absolut nichts  gegen  den Islam hätten und niemals pauschalisieren würden, einer der   Herrschaften meinte sogar er könne sich vorstellen dass es sich mit   einigen Muslimen richtig gut saufen lässt.



Niemand pauschalisiert hier, jedenfalls niemand von denen die sich hier aktiv an der Diskussion beteiligen, und stellt alle Muslime mit Islamisten gleich. Und ja, mit einigen Muslimen lässt sich gut saufen ich spreche da aus Erfahrung.



> Achte  mal drauf wie rassistischer von Seite zu Seite die Posts von den   Herrschaften wurden, und gucke dir die ersten Posts von mir an. Da   stelle ich unmissverständlich klar dass ich gegen jegliche Art von   Terrorismus bin, besonders wenn dies im Namen einer Religion geschieht.  Ich spreche ganz klar von Abschiebungen und Gefängnisstrafen für die  Rückkehrer aus Syrien.



Was anderes machen wir auch nicht, bitte zeige mir und uns doch mal die rassistischen Posts. Ich würde die gerne mal sehen.



> Am Ende sind sie sogar so weit gegangen und haben versucht mich in eine  Schublade zu stecken - Volltreffer. Genau das Verhalten habe ich  erwartet, es ist immer das Selbe.



Du versuchst gerade auch uns in eine Schublade zu stecken. Denke mal drüber nach.



> Und genau sone Menschen sind es die nicht einen einzigen muslimischen  Freund haben oder eine muslimische Familie kennen mit der sie sich  jemals auch nur einmal unterhalten haben. Sie wissen nichts über ihre  Kultur, haben sich nicht einmal drum gekümmert diese Erfahrnugen mal zu  machen, sondern sitzen tag täglich vor der Glotze oder ihrem Monitor und  nicken und sagen amen wenn PI-News sagt das Deutschland vor dem  Untergang durch Muslime steht.



Ich habe Muslims als Arbeitskollegen und mit denen verstehe ich mich sehr gut. Ich habe hier auch schon öfter gesagt dass der Name PEGIDA absoluter nonsens ist weil eine Islamisierung hier nicht wirklich stattfindet. Was hier aber stattfindet ist, dass wir hier langsam aus falsch verstandener Toleranz unsere Traditonen und Werte aufgeben. Warum ist der Zwaate Piet in Holland plötzlich rassistisch?! Warum kommt man hier plötzlich auf die Idee das St. Martins Fest in Sonne, Mond und Sterne Fest umzubenennen?! Wieso denkt man in Niedersachsen zur Zeit darüber nach islamische Feiertage anzuerkennen?! Ich verlange wirklich on NIEMANDEM der in dieses Land kommt seine Religion, Kultur oder whatever aufzugeben, was ich aber verlange ist dass er mich, meine Kultur, meine Religion und die Gesellchaft dieses Staates verdammt noch mal RESPEKTIERT!!

Genau so habe ich auch das Recht zu sagen das ich hier niemanden tolrieren muss der diesen Staat ablehnt, der dessen Gesetze ablehnt und der diese Gesellschaft ablehnt! Und für diese Meinung möchte ich weder als fremdenfeindlch, rassistisch noch als Nazi bezeichnet werden! Genau DAS passiert in diesem Land aber gerade! Da gehen tausende veblendete Faschisten auf die Straße und wollen unter dem Deckmantel "Erhalt der Demokratie" die Meinungsfreiheit abschaffen! Dabei leben wir schon lange nicht mehr in einer Demokratie, wir leben in einer Diktatur! Der Diktator heisst Zeitgeist! Mittlerweile haben die meisten Menschen in diesem Land ihr Demokratieverständnis total an diesen Zeitgeist angepasst!

*Demokratie bedeutet auch andere Meinugen zuzulassen und sich mit diesen auseinanderzusetzen anstatt sie einfach so mit irgendetwas abutun!*



> Diese Salafisten tragen den größten Teil dazu bei dass es in Deutschland  Leute gibt die den Islam fürchten. Sie sehen so aus wie die Terroristen  im Fernsehen, sie reden so wie sie und nicht zuletzt sind von ihnen  welche in den Krieg gezogen, der Teil der noch hier ist hat einfach  Schiss gehabt, selber begründen sie es btw. damit dass sie hier "Dawa"  machen, also versuchen Menschen dazu zu bewegen den Islam anzunehmen.



Wieso muss ich mich dann in diesem Land als fremdenfeindlich und rassistisch beschimpfen lassen wenn ich sage dass ich solche Leute in diesem Land nich haben will?!

Ich könnte jetzt noch ewig so weiter machen aber das lasse ich weil ich mich sonst wieder nur aufrege...

Fehlende Buchstaben eingefügt.


----------



## Iconoclast (10. Januar 2015)

Ein mutmaßliches IS Mitglied wurde hier in Deutschland verhaftet. 
Nordrhein-Westfalen: Mutmaßliches IS-Mitglied in Deutschland verhaftet - N24.de

Was ich ziemlich krass finde ist, dass Dinslaken Luftlinie 4 Minuten von mir ist. Da kann ich hinlaufen. Jetzt hat man die Pfosten scheinbar schon direkt vor der Haustüre sitzen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Januar 2015)

Pegida-Anführer: Hitler-Zitate und rassistische Parolen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Da sieht man mal wieder, wie die Lügenpresse die PEGIDA verunglimpft.


----------



## Iconoclast (10. Januar 2015)

Warum wundert mich das jetzt nicht, dass das vom Spiegel kommt? Und auch nur vom Spiegel alleine. Alle anderen wissen davon irgendwie nichts, aber unser reinzufällig linke Spiegel schon. 
Sollte ja einfach sein, diese zu zeigen anhand von Bildern zum Beispiel. Wäre ja, falls es stimmt, ein kleiner Todesstoß für Pegida, der auch nachvollziehbar wäre. Leider gibt es da vom Spiegel aber, mal wieder, nicht Genaues. Was man davon hält, muss jeder selber wissen. Einfach mal nach "Spiegel Zensur" googlen.


----------



## thunderofhate (10. Januar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Pegida-Anführer: Hitler-Zitate und rassistische Parolen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Da sieht man mal wieder, wie die Lügenpresse die PEGIDA verunglimpft.


Wenn >95% harmose Teilnehmer daraus keine demokratische Bewegung machen, machen 2 Idioten daraus auch keine Nazi-Bewegung. 
Die Äußerungen sind natürlich Dreck. Doch sollte man dennoch nicht nur das sehen, was man sehen will.

Es gibt genügend Berichte von Menschen, die in der unmittelbaren Nähe von Asylheimen leben. Die Zustände sind zum Teil eine Zumutung. Da sind Messerstecherei, Bedrohungen und Diebstahl oftmals an der Tagesordnung. Natürlich rechtfertigt das keine unsachlichen Aussagen, vor allem nicht die, die im Artikel erwähnt werden. Ich kann manch wütende, verbale Reaktion dennoch nachempfinden. Es sind ja nicht die lieben Politiker, die neben Asylheimen leben müssen.
Menschen dürfen sich gegenseitig immer wie ******* behandeln, aber wehe es erwischt einen, der gleicher ist als manch anderer. Genau das hat auch der Fall Tugce bewiesen, während zeitgleich die Zivilcourage eines deutschen Bürgers als "es ist unangebracht den Helden zu spielen" abgetan wurde. Das ging in der Presse so schnell unter, dass es vermutlich kaum einer mitbekommen hat. Der Herr bezahlte auch mit seinem Leben.
Wieso kritisierst du die Presse nicht hierfür?

edit:
Mein größtes Problem mit einem großen Teil der Presse ist, dass sie vergessen hat, welche Aufgabe sie hat. Sie soll sachlich und neutral informieren, aber keine gezielte Meinungsmache betreiben. Traut man dem unmündigen Bürger kein selbstständiges Denken mehr zu?


----------



## Anticrist (10. Januar 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Warum wundert mich das jetzt nicht, dass das vom Spiegel kommt? Und auch nur vom Spiegel alleine. Alle anderen wissen davon irgendwie nichts, aber unser reinzufällig linke Spiegel schon.
> Sollte ja einfach sein, diese zu zeigen anhand von Bildern zum Beispiel. Wäre ja, falls es stimmt, ein kleiner Todesstoß für Pegida, der auch nachvollziehbar wäre. Leider gibt es da vom Spiegel aber, mal wieder, nicht Genaues. Was man davon hält, muss jeder selber wissen. Einfach mal nach "Spiegel Zensur" googlen.



Wie du vielleicht gesehen hast, war das eine Werbeartikel für die Print-Ausgabe ... wenn du Screenshots eben jener Kommentare sehen willst, wirst du dir wohl die Print-Ausgabe kaufen müssen


----------



## Iconoclast (10. Januar 2015)

Werbeartikel. So kann man einen Artikel natürlich auch nennen, der mit "deutsch...NATIONAL" und "das klingt zu friedlich" endet. Dass die letzten Wörter eines Artikels eine große psychologische Bedeutung haben, ist das Ziel dieses Artikels mal wieder mehr als nur deutlich. Spiegel eben, kennt man nicht anders.


----------



## Two-Face (10. Januar 2015)

Bevor ich mir ein vorschnelles Urteil über den Spiegel mache, würde ich lieber die jeweilige Ausgabe lesen, um es im Ganzen zu beurteilen.

Der Spiegel hatte z.B. auch in der Ausgabe von November 2014 einen sehr aufschlussreichen Artikel über zum IS ausgereiste, jugendliche deutsche Islamisten gebracht. Ich bin zwar auch nicht immer einverstanden mit dem was in das Heft manchmal steht, aber ich kenne Tageszeitungen und andere Nachrichtenmagazine, die weit linksgerichteter und unglaubwürdiger sind.


----------



## Iconoclast (10. Januar 2015)

Dann würde ich meine Meinung natürlich ändern. Aber ich erwarte einen Artikel, der weder Hand noch Fuß hat. Denn das ist beim Spiegel sehr oft der Fall. Und das nicht nur beim Thema Ausländer.


----------



## Two-Face (10. Januar 2015)

Ich bin neben Focus- auch überzeugter Spiegel-Leser und muss ehrlich zugeben, dass ich mich über bestimmte Artikel in Der Welt, Der Zeit, der Süddeutschen oder der Augsburger (lokale Tageszeitung bei uns in der Gegend) in der Summe mehr aufgeregt oder ungläubig die Stirn gerunzelt habe. Natürlich ist der Spiegel keine Tages- oder Wochenzeitung, aber insgesamt halte ich ihn dennoch für sachlich und aufschlussreich, ich lese ihn weit lieber als z.B. den Stern, der in meinen Augen ein besseres Infotainment-Blatt ist.


----------



## Amon (11. Januar 2015)

Genau wegen solcher Artikel habe ich mein Spiegel-Abo schon vor Jahren gekündigt, das wird immer schlimmer. Ich frage mich wo die Hitler Zitate sind. Muss ich dafür die Print Ausgabe kaufen m die zu lesen? Nich mal was aus "Mein Kampf haben sie rein gemacht, das wäre doch mal was gewesen wo doch dieses Jahr die Rechte ablaufen. Ach ja, Ahnung haben die vom Spiegel auch nicht. Schluchtenscheißer sind immer noch die Österreicher und nicht die Türken.


----------



## aloha84 (11. Januar 2015)

Ich persönlich empfinde schon Ausrufe wie "Lügenpresse" und vor allem "Volksverräter"(Politiker) als äußerst schwierig.


----------



## azzih (11. Januar 2015)

Jetzt kommt halt langsam deutlich ans Tageslicht was man schon längst vermutet hat, bzw stückchenweise bekannt war: Die Führung von Pegida ist durchsetzt mit Nazis,Hooligans und Kriminellen. Diese nutzen die "Bewegung" als Vehikel für ihre eigenen ausländerfeindlichen Interessen. Da nutzt es halt auch nichts, wenn Oma Gertrud und andere Teilnehmer ganz normale Bürger sind, die vielleicht etwa über-besorgt sind. In Deutschland dürf solch rechtem Gesindel keine Plattform gegeben werden. Und die wollen gemeinnützige Organisation werden, das ist schon ein Witz.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Januar 2015)

azzih schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt halt langsam deutlich ans Tageslicht was man schon längst vermutet hat, bzw stückchenweise bekannt war: Die Führung von Pegida ist durchsetzt mit Nazis,Hooligans und Kriminellen. Diese nutzen die "Bewegung" als Vehikel für ihre eigenen ausländerfeindlichen Interessen. Da nutzt es halt auch nichts, wenn Oma Gertrud und andere Teilnehmer ganz normale Bürger sind, die vielleicht etwa über-besorgt sind. In Deutschland dürf solch rechtem Gesindel keine Plattform gegeben werden. Und die wollen gemeinnützige Organisation werden, das ist schon ein Witz.



Und wieviele linke Extremisten nutzen die Gegenbewegungen gegen Pegida um sich ihr kleinod mit der Polizei zu liefern und ihren persöhnlichen Zwist mit den Rechten aus zu tragen?
Aber ich vergass, wenn linke Extremisten auf einer Demo mitlaufen gilt, der Feind meines Feindes ist mein Freund, da verschließt man die Augen und sieht darüber hinweg das die sonst Wände beschmieren, mit 50 Leuten Polizeiwachen angreifen, oder auch Leute verprügeln...

Ach armes Deutschland, ich dacht dein zweierlei Maß hätten wir abgeschaft...


----------



## azzih (11. Januar 2015)

Klar gibts die, allerdings sind das die typischen linken Extremisten/Chaoten die bei ner Gegendemo mitlaufen. Während Pegida gerne eine gemeinnützige Organisation wäre, bei der der Führungsstab allerdings schon mit Rechtsextremisten durchsetzt zu sein scheint. Das ist schon ein kleiner Unterschied ob einfach nur irgendwelche Linken Chaoten bei ner zeitlich begrenzten Demo  mitlaufen oder ob eine Möchtegern-politische-Bewegung von oben heraus mit Extremisten durchsetzt ist.


----------



## Gary94 (11. Januar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Ich habe Muslims als Arbeitskollegen und mit denen verstehe ich mich sehr gut. Ich habe hier auch schon öfter gesagt dass der Name PEGIDA absoluter nonsens ist weil eine Islamisierung hier nicht wirklich stattfindet. Was hier aber stattfindet ist, dass wir hier langsam aus falsch verstandener Toleranz unsere Traditonen und Werte aufgeben. Warum ist der Zwaate Piet in Holland plötzlich rassistisch?! Warum kommt man hier plötzlich auf die Idee das St. Martins Fest in Sonne, Mond und Sterne Fest umzubenennen?! Wieso denkt man in Niedersachsen zur Zeit darüber nach islamische Feiertage anzuerkennen?! Ich verlange wirklich on NIEMANDEM der in dieses Land kommt seine Religion, Kultur oder whatever aufzugeben, was ich aber verlange ist dass er mich, meine Kultur, meine Religion und die Gesellchaft dieses Staates verdammt noch mal RESPEKTIERT!!



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Ich lese seit Anfang an hier mit, wollte eigentlich nie was dazu schreiben, aber jetzt will ich hier noch ein Beispiel was perfekt zu deinem Beitrag passt hinzufügen.
Heute habe ich in der Zeitung gelesen, dass in einem größeren Dorf ganz in meiner Nähe ein Kreuz aus Holz abmontiert werden musste, weil ein gebürtiger Ägypter sich gestört gefühlt hat.
DAS ist doch nicht gelungene Integration oder? Wie kann man das rechtfertigen? Die Leute haben als Protest allerdings ein einfaches Kreuz dort aufgestellt und das finde ich gut so.

MfG, Gary


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Januar 2015)

azzih schrieb:


> Klar gibts die, allerdings sind das die typischen linken Extremisten/Chaoten die bei ner Gegendemo mitlaufen. Während Pegida gerne eine gemeinnützige Organisation wäre, bei der der Führungsstab allerdings schon mit Rechtsextremisten durchsetzt zu sein scheint. Das ist schon ein kleiner Unterschied ob einfach nur irgendwelche Linken Chaoten bei ner zeitlich begrenzten Demo  mitlaufen oder ob eine Möchtegern-politische-Bewegung von oben heraus mit Extremisten durchsetzt ist.



Aha, nur weil die am lautesten brüllen sind es jetzt also die Anführer... Nach der Logik sind dann die linken Extremisten die am Anfang auch am lautesten gebrüllt haben das Pegida alles Nazis sind die Anführer der Gegenbewegungen? Sind dann jetzt die ganzen Gegendemonstranten die gegen Pegida bei dem Demos vom schwarzen Block und AntiFa mitlaufen, und nicht so auffällig sind, linke Extremisten, so wie die die auf der Gegenseite? Weil so besonders distanzieren tun Sie sich ja auch nicht von den Taten und Äußerungen der extremen Linken.

Ich bleibe dabei, auf der einen Seite wirft man alle Demonstranten die bei Pegida sind in einen Topf, als Rechtes Pack und auf der anderen Seite solidarisiert man sich mit vermeindlich harmlosen linken "Chaoten".
Keine von beiden Seiten ist objektiv und vertretbar und ehrlich gesagt widern mich die Gegendemos genauso und den gleichen Gründen an wie die Demos von Pegida, auf beiden Seiten laufen Gruppen mit die nur eines im Sinn haben, Deutschland in Chaos und Rückständigkeit zu stürzen.
Und mitlaufen tun auf beiden Seiten überzeugte Blindgänger die schon garnicht mehr realisieren das sie nur Marioneten der jeweiligen Willensherrn sind, die richtige Sache, die ja im Kern bei Pegida vorhanden ist, wird dabei aus den Augen verloren und von der anderen Seite als rechtes Stikmata torpediert.


----------



## Captn (11. Januar 2015)

Das mit dem Kreuz hatte ich vor ein paar Tagen schon mal gelesen. Was soll das?  Ich brenne doch auch keine Moschee in Istanbul nieder, weil mir der Kauz mit seinem Geduddel um 6 auf die Nerven geht.
So viel zur Integration...


----------



## torkol (11. Januar 2015)

Ein Negativbeispiel gilt also für die Allgemeinheit? Dann können andere sagen, weil 1 Nazi bei Pegida dabei ist sind alle Nazis...


----------



## Beam39 (11. Januar 2015)

@thunder,

ich werde jetzt nicht deinen ganzen Beitrag zitieren und auseinanderreißen, sonst wirds zu viel und unübersichtlich. Ich gehe aber mal aufs Wesentliche ein.

Ich denke, wir teilen mehr als nur diese paar Punkte,  nur ist das schwer durch dieses herumgeschreibe zu erkennen. Bestes Beispiel für die Panikmache der Medien: Das von mir gepostete Interview vom ZDF mit Tim Wolff. Nur Eines von vielen.



> Hast du dich auch mal außerhalb von Deutschland mit Integration  beschäftigt? Woran liegt es, dass sich arabische Bürger im Schnitt  überall auf der Welt schlechter integrieren als die meisten anderen  Volksgruppen?



Das liegt zum einen an der fehlenden Bildung dieser Menschen, der Punkt wird stark unterschätzt. Davon ist ein bestimmter Grad Voraussetzung um Dinge objektiv bewerten und unterscheiden zu können. Sie flüchten in andere Länder, lernen die Freiheit kennen und meinen es könne sie keiner mehr dieser berauben und sie machen quasi was sie wollen.

Hinzu kommt das Länder wie Deutschland einfach viel zu Tolerant sind. Damit man ja nicht ins rechte Licht gerückt wird werden kriminelle Einwanderer teilweise gar nicht bestraft, oder nur so mild dass sie drüber lachen. Das hat Bayern ziemlich gut im Griff gehabt. Wenn es aussichtslos schien für einen Kriminellen Ausländer wurde er nach dem Erreichen einer gewissen Marke einfach abgeschoben. Erst für ein paar Jahre und wenns danach wieder nicht klappt dann für immer.

Ob sie sich das heute immernoch erlauben können weiß ich nicht, auf jedenfall war das the way to go.

Jemand der meint er könne die Gesetze oder die Gutmütigkeit dieses Landes ausnutzen und darauf spucken was man ihm vorschreibt, der hat hier einfach nichts verloren.

Aber mal abseits dieser Tatsache. 

Ich habe einige Posts vorher von den 1.4 Millionen toten Zivilisten im arabischen Raum gesprochen. Das wurde, wie so oft, einfach ignoriert. Einer meinte da ging es nicht um einen Religionskrieg, als würde das den Tod der 1.4 Millionen Menschen ungeschehen machen.

Jetzt nehmt euch mal bitte diese Zahl vor Augen. Über eine Millionen tote Araber. Wisst ihr wieviele leidende Familien das bedeutet? Könnt ihr euch das Leid durch das diese Menschen gehen müssen überhaupt nur ansatzweise vorstellen? 
Wieviel Symphatie erwartet ihr euch von einem Menschen dessen gesamte Familie durch das Einwirken des Westens vernichtet wurde?

Mal angenommen, thunder (Gott bewahre, es ist nur ein Beispiel), eine Gruppe XYZ bringt, um ihre eigenen Interessen zu erreichen, deine geliebte Mutter, deinen geliebten Vater, deine geliebten Großeltern und eventuell deine geliebten Geschwister um.

Halte mal nur für einen Augenblick inne und sag wieviel Symphatie du für diese Gruppe XYZ noch übrig hättest.

Es kann mir keiner von euch erzählen dass er diese Menschen nicht abgrundtief hassen würde und ihnen den Tod wünschen würde, das kann mir NIEMAND erzählen.

Worauf will ich hinaus? Die Welt ist erschüttert über den raschen Machtgewinn der IS/ Al-Qaida, mal ehrlich, war das wirklich so unvorhersehbar? In einem Land wo kaum einer mehr Symphatie für den Westen trägt oder noch mehr Hass für den Westen empfindet, war es so unvorhersehbar?

Was meinst du wievielen es, die sich dem IS angeschlossen haben, in Wirklichkeit um Glaube oder Religion ging? Die Leute haben gesehen das sich dort eine Miliz bildet die an Macht gewinnt und der Welt das Fürchten lehrt. Ihr Feldzug schien unaufhaltbar also schloßen sich diejenigen die unter dem "Krieg gegen den Terror" leiden mussten, unter Anderem, dieser Miliz an.

Worauf ich hinaus will ist, dass man den Einfluss dieses Krieges auf die allgemeine Einstellung dieser Menschen, dem Westen gegenüber, nicht unterschätzen darf.

Ist das eine Entschuldigung für die Affen in unserem Land, die sich gegen jegliche Integration wehren und von dem Krieg so nichts mitbekamen? Natürlich nicht. Man wird hier nicht gezwungen Amerika zu mögen, im Gegenteil. Man bekommt hier die Möglichkeit seinem Wort durch Bildung Gewicht zu erteilen, viele nutzen es, zu viele leider nicht.

 Für den Vorfall in der Bahn, wenn er wirklich so geschehen ist. Solch eine Einstellung verlange ich von jedem Menschen der in Deutschland lebt, ist doch nicht so schwer, oder?



> Aber nun tu doch bitte nicht so, als ob sich demokratische westliche  Werte mit der Scharia vereinen ließen. Das passt einfach nicht. Zum  einen ein freiheitliches System, das andere grundsätzlich autoritär. Wer  in diese westlichen Länder kommt, der darf nicht vor die Wahl gestellt  werden. Er muss sich für die Demokratie entscheiden.



, wo hab ich das jemals getan? Nicht ein Wort von mir ist über die Scharia gefallen. Aber wenn wir schon dabei sind: Natürlich ist sie es in der Form wie man sie versucht zu praktizieren völlig abstrus und nicht vereinbar, da brauch man sich nicht drüber streiten. Aber belassen wir es bei dem Punkt dabei, weil das Thema einfach viel zu Komplex ist.



> Du willst dich zum Quatschen treffen? Kommst du aus NRW? Allerdings trinke ich keinen Alkohol.



Wenn du Icon und Verminard dazu überreden kannst, würde ich mich bereit erklären den weiten Weg aus Bayern zu euch zu fahren, definitiv.

Wiegesagt, ich denke wir sind mit unserer Einstellung ziemlich identisch, nur geht hier einiges übers Schreiben verloren.



> Ich habe Muslims als Arbeitskollegen und mit denen verstehe ich mich  sehr gut. Ich habe hier auch schon öfter gesagt dass der Name PEGIDA  absoluter nonsens ist weil eine Islamisierung hier nicht wirklich  stattfindet. Was hier aber stattfindet ist, dass wir hier langsam aus  falsch verstandener Toleranz unsere Traditonen und Werte aufgeben. Warum  ist der Zwaate Piet in Holland plötzlich rassistisch?! Warum kommt man  hier plötzlich auf die Idee das St. Martins Fest in Sonne, Mond und  Sterne Fest umzubenennen?! Wieso denkt man in Niedersachsen zur Zeit  darüber nach islamische Feiertage anzuerkennen?! Ich verlange wirklich  on NIEMANDEM der in dieses Land kommt seine Religion, Kultur oder  whatever aufzugeben, was ich aber verlange ist dass er mich, meine  Kultur, meine Religion und die Gesellchaft dieses Staates verdammt noch  mal RESPEKTIERT!!
> 
> Genau so habe ich auch das Recht zu sagen das ich hier niemanden  tolrieren muss der diesen Staat ablehnt, der dessen Gesetze ablehnt und  der diese Gesellschaft ablehnt! Und für diese Meinung möchte ich weder  als fremdenfeindlch, rassistisch noch als Nazi bezeichnet werden! Genau  DAS passiert in diesem Land aber gerade! Da gehen tausende veblendete  Faschisten auf die Straße und wollen unter dem Deckmantel "Erhalt der  Demokratie" die Meinungsfreiheit abschaffen! Dabei leben wir schon lange  nicht mehr in einer Demokratie, wir leben in einer Diktatur! Der  Diktator heisst Zeitgeist! Mittlerweile haben die meisten Menschen in  diesem Land ihr Demokratieverständnis total an diesen Zeitgeist  angepasst!



Na du hast doch mit allem Recht was du sagst, ich habe doch noch nie was Anderes behauptet. Ich sage schon seit 10 Jahren das Deutschland in jeglicher Hinsicht zu tolerant und zu "Duckmäuserig" ist. Sei es mit den Migranten im eigenen Land oder Außenpolitisch.



> Wieso muss ich mich dann in diesem Land als fremdenfeindlich und  rassistisch beschimpfen lassen wenn ich sage dass ich solche Leute in  diesem Land nich haben will?!



!? Sollst du doch nicht, hab ich das jemals behauptet? Es ist doch völlig ok und richtig wenn du das sagst, ich will sone Menschen genauso wenig in meiner Nähe haben.

Ich spreche doch die ganzen Seiten lang schon von Abschiebungen für diese Menschen, wieso überliest das anscheinend jeder 



> Heute habe ich in der Zeitung gelesen, dass in einem größeren Dorf ganz  in meiner Nähe ein Kreuz aus Holz abmontiert werden musste, weil ein  gebürtiger Ägypter sich gestört gefühlt hat.
> DAS ist doch nicht gelungene Integration oder? Wie kann man das  rechtfertigen? Die Leute haben als Protest allerdings ein einfaches  Kreuz dort aufgestellt und das finde ich gut so.



Was hatn das mit Integration zu tun?  Solangsam verwischen hier so einige Dinge.

Wenn sich also jemand zu 100% an die Gesetze hält, alles tut was die korrekte Integration vorschreibt aber ein Kreuz aus Mangel an Akzeptanz und Toleranz gegenüber Andersgläubigen abhängen lässt, ist die Integration fehlgeschlagen? Falls ja, dann müsste man das für jeden Nazi und anderweitige Rassisten gültig machen.

Aber auch das ist ein Punkt der mich immer und immer wieder wütend macht. Wieso lässt man sowas in einem christlichen Land zu!? Wenn der Kerl sich gestört fühlt soll er in ein muslimisches Land ziehen, wieso gibt die Politik da so sehr nach?



> Das mit dem Kreuz hatte ich vor ein paar Tagen schon mal gelesen. Was  soll das?  Ich brenne doch auch keine Moschee in Istanbul nieder, weil  mir der Kauz mit seinem Geduddel um 6 auf die Nerven geht.
> So viel zur Integration...



Und wenn der Vollhorst hier um 6 die Glocken in der Kirche vor meinem Fenster das Schwingen anfängt rege ich mich auch nicht drüber auf.  

Bei solchen Posts meint man echt einige sind hier hart auf den Kopf gefallen wenn man sieht was für einen respektlosen Ton sie an den Tag legen.


----------



## Iconoclast (11. Januar 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Das mit dem Kreuz hatte ich vor ein paar Tagen schon mal gelesen. Was soll das?  Ich brenne doch auch keine Moschee in Istanbul nieder, weil mir der Kauz mit seinem Geduddel um 6 auf die Nerven geht.
> So viel zur Integration...



Und bei solchen Punkten darf man sich dann auch ernsthaft fragen, was an den Begriffen "Islamisierung" und "Verfremdung" dran ist, völlig zurecht! Denn bei solchen Fällen bleibt es ja nicht. Ich habe mich bemüht, Hetze usw. hier nicht zu verlinken, man findet nämlich auch viel Dünnschiss. Mal nur so ein paar Beispiele:



Hüfingen: 109 Musliminnen im Aquaribad | SÜDKURIER Online


> Hüfingen – Kaum ein Angebot in der Region schlug in den vergangenen  Tagen buchstäblich so hohe Wellen wie jenes vom Hallenbad „Aquari“ in  Zusammenarbeit mit dem städtischen Sozialprojekt „Kompass“: Am  eigentlichen Ruhetag, dem gestrigen Montag, durften muslimische Frauen  einmal ganz unter sich und bei zugehängten Fenstern als Sichtschutz ins  Schwimmbad gehen.


Soweit ich weiß ist dies bisher nur in diesem Schwimmbad der Fall gewesen. 



Umbau von frÃ¼herer Kirche zur Moschee beginnt | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Hamburg


> Hamburg bekommt eine neue Moschee. Das Islamische Zentrum Al-Nour aus St. Georg will Mitte Januar die ehemalige Kapernaum-Kirche in ein islamisches Gotteshaus umbauen.




Muslim in Leichentuch beerdigt auf Kasseler Westfriedhof: Erste Bestattung ohne Sarg - Bestattungsunternehmen Grosch & Jandke Bestattungen


> Auf dem Kasseler Westfriedhof ist erstmals ein Leichnam ohne Sarg  beerdigt worden. Seit Anfang dieses Jahres ist diese Form der Beisetzung  für gestorbene Muslime auf dem Friedhof in     Süsterfeld-Helleböhn möglich. Dafür war in Hessen das Friedhofs- und  Bestattungsgesetz geändert worden.


Beerdigungen ohne Sarg sind/waren aus hygienischen Gründen nicht gestattet.


Islamisches Recht: Scharia hält Einzug in deutsche Gerichtssäle - DIE WELT


> Vielen gilt die  Scharia  als Inbegriff von Menschenverachtung oder als Synonym für Unterdrückung  und Gewalt. Wendet sich ein Muslim oder eine Muslimin aber an ein  deutsches Gericht, kann durchaus die Scharia zur Anwendung kommen. Denn  längst hat islamisches Recht auch an deutschen Gerichten Einzug  erhalten.




http://www.lokalkompass.de/xanten/politik/berlin-schafft-weihnachten-ab-d338307.html


> Weihnachten darf, laut eines Beschlusses des Rates Berlin  Friedrichshain- Kreuzberg, in der Öffentlichkeit nicht mehr gefeiert  werden, Weihnachtsbäume können nur noch an besonderen  zentralen und  behördlich genehmigten Plätzen aufgestellt werden. Christen die  Weihnachten feiern wollen, werden das wohl demnächst Zuhause tun müssen.




http://www1.wdr.de/fernsehen/aks/themen/stmartinblog100.html


> Immer mehr Schulen in NRW stellen sich auf die große Zahl ihrer  nicht-christlichen Schüler ein und benennen den St. Martinszumzug um in  Lichterfest. Das sorgt in vielen Städten und Gemeinden für Streit.  Rüdiger Sagel, Chef der NRW-Linken, fordert jetzt offiziell die  Abschaffung von St. Martin.




http://www.zeit.de/news/2013-12/09/...ter-europas-muslimen-weit-verbreitet-09134810


> Berlin (AFP) Religiöser Fundamentalismus ist einer aktuellen Studie  zufolge unter Muslimen in Westeuropa kein Randphänomen. Dies geht aus  Repräsentativbefragung von Einwanderern und Einheimischen in sechs  europäischen Ländern hervor, deren Auswertung das Wissenschaftszentrum  Berlin für Sozialforschung (WZB) am Montag vorstellte. Dem  Migrationsforscher Ruud Koopmans zufolge hielten demnach zwei Drittel  der befragten Muslime religiöse Gesetze für wichtiger als die Gesetze  des Landes, in dem sie leben. Drei Viertel von ihnen vertraten die  Auffassung, es gebe nur eine mögliche Auslegung des Koran.




http://www.aachener-zeitung.de/loka...ime-feiern-mit-freunden-die-premiere-1.492463


> Für die Muslime in Eschweiler war am Freitag ein besonderer Tag.  Professor Dr. Izzet Er ging sogar noch weiter und sprach von einem  „historischen Ereignis“. Der Vorsitzende des Dachverbandes der  türkischen Ditib-Gemeinde in Eschweiler meinte damit den Muezzinruf, der  zum ersten Mal in der Innenstadt erschallte und von nun an an jedem  Freitag zu hören sein wird.



Dazu kommen noch andere Fälle, wie das zum Beispiel muslimische Lieder in Kirchen gesungen werden sollen.
http://www.huffingtonpost.de/2014/12/22/muslimische-lieder-heiligabend_n_6365470.html




> Muslimische Lieder in der Kirche: Politiker fordern an Heiligabend Zeichen der Verständigung.
> http://www.huffingtonpost.de/2014/12/22/muslimische-lieder-heiligabend_n_6365470.html






Da brauch sich doch so langsam echt keiner mehr wundern.


----------



## Verminaard (11. Januar 2015)

*Iconoclast*, das sind doch nur Einzelfaelle!


Achtung dieser Post kann Spuren von Sarkasmus enthalten, lesen auf eigene Gefahr.


----------



## Threshold (11. Januar 2015)

Und die Scharia wird doch nur dann angenommen wenn sie mit den Gesetzen Deutschlands vereinbar ist.
Steht doch im Artikel. Also keine Halbwahrheiten verbreiten.

Und Politiker fordern eine Menge. Was jetzt davon umgesetzt wird ist aber wieder was ganz anderes.
An Weihnachten kann sowieso gesungen werden was will. Niemand ist da an Gesetze gebunden.


----------



## Captn (11. Januar 2015)

Es geht ihm aber denke ich darum, dass man sich nicht integriert/anpasst, sondern das diesen Menschen alles passend gemacht wird. Das sehe ich bei anderen zum Bleistift nicht. Seien es zum Bleistift unseren Asiatischen Mitbürger oder welche aus Europa.


----------



## Threshold (11. Januar 2015)

Mir reicht es wenn der, der hier lebt die Sprache kann und sich an die Gesetze hält. Das ist mir Integration genug.
Ob der nun ein Kopftuch trägt oder nicht ist unwichtig.

Und solche Typen wie die Nazi Vollpfosten kannst du z.B. nicht mehr in die Gesellschaft integrieren. Da ist der Zug meiner Meinung nach bereits abgefahren.


----------



## Iconoclast (11. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und die Scharia wird doch nur dann angenommen wenn sie mit den Gesetzen Deutschlands vereinbar ist.
> Steht doch im Artikel. Also keine Halbwahrheiten verbreiten.
> 
> Und Politiker fordern eine Menge. Was jetzt davon umgesetzt wird ist aber wieder was ganz anderes.
> An Weihnachten kann sowieso gesungen werden was will. Niemand ist da an Gesetze gebunden.



Das ist natürlich richtig, um den Punkt ging es mir jetzt aber gar nicht mal so. Das wäre ja noch schöner. Es geht mir darum, dass die Scharia hier keinerlei Bedeutung haben sollte, da sie einfach nicht der Kultur hier entspricht. Und da sollten auch keine Außnahmen gemacht werden. Einwanderer sollen sich integrieren und ein wesentlicher Punkt von Integrierung ist, dass man sich dem jeweiligen Land anpasst und die Gesetze anerkennt und nicht umgekehrt! Wer nach den Gesetzen der Scharia leben möchte, kann das gerne tun, aber dann auch bitte in seinem Land und nicht hier. Hier soll vor dem Gesetz jeder gleich stehen und nicht der eine nach deutschem Strafrecht behandelt werden und der andere nach Scharia-Strafrecht, das auch irgendwie ins Deutsche Strafrecht passen könnte.

Dann auch noch ein weiterer Punkt. Warum hängen in Düsseldorf im Amts- und Landesgericht keine christlichen Symbole bzw. keine Kreuze mehr?



Threshold schrieb:


> Mir reicht es wenn der, der hier lebt die  Sprache kann und sich an die Gesetze hält. Das ist mir Integration  genug.



Das ist aber eine absolut minimalistische Ansicht von Integrierung. Das sollte Grundvoraussetzung sein, bevor ich überhaupt irgendwohin ziehe.


----------



## Threshold (11. Januar 2015)

Wer entscheidet denn was Kultur ist und was nicht?
Ich brauche z.B. die bayerische Kultur nicht. 
Trotzdem ist sie da. 

Wie geschrieben. Solange sich die Leute an unsere Gesetze halten können die nebenan noch Scharias oder Tauziehen machen oder was auch immer.
Alles muss den Gesetzen entsprechen. Und das ist der Fall und solange das so bleibt können die machen was sie wollen. Immerhin ist das hier ein freies Land.
Außerdem ist Religion immer etwas komisch. Also aus meiner Sicht natürlich.

Was haben denn Kreuze in öffentlichen Gebäuden überhaupt verloren?
Staat und Kirche sollten getrennt voneinander sein. Das ist meiner Meinung nach noch nicht so wie ich es gerne hätte.
Religion ist das Glauben an etwas anderes, unbekanntes, unerklärbares. Deswegen spricht man auch von "glauben" und nicht von "wissen".
Und das hat in einem Staat nichts verloren. Das ist Privatsache.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Januar 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Das ist aber eine absolut minimalistische Ansicht von Integrierung. Das sollte Grundvoraussetzung sein, bevor ich überhaupt irgendwohin ziehe.



Nun man könnte nun argumentieren das die da eigentlich in einem sekularen Staat nicht hingehören da wir eigentlich schon lange eine Trennung von Staat und Kirche haben und entsprechend sollten eigentlich in staatlichen Einrichtungen, egal ob Schule, Bürgeramt, Rathaus, oder Gericht keine Form von religöser Symbolik vorhanden sein. Das die Realtiät anders aussieht und in diesen von dir genanten Einrichtung der Grund das diese Symbole nicht vorhanden sind einen anderne Grund haben dürfte ist eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## Threshold (11. Januar 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Das ist aber eine absolut minimalistische Ansicht von Integrierung. Das sollte Grundvoraussetzung sein, bevor ich überhaupt irgendwohin ziehe.



Reicht doch.
Was willst du denn noch?
Dass man sich zum Grundgesetz bekennt? 
Das machst du nur wenn du deutscher Staatsbürger werden willst.

Wenn ich nach Spanien ziehe und dort arbeite oder so reicht es doch wenn ich spanisch sprechen kann und ich mich an die Gesetze halten. 
Anders ist es nicht wenn ich nach Thailand ziehe. Die Sprache des Landes sprechen zu können halte ich für sehr wichtig [einige Bayern tun sich damit schwer]. Ebenso dass ich mich an die Gesetze halte.


----------



## Verminaard (11. Januar 2015)

Bayern raus aus Deutschland?

Anscheinend hast du etwas gegen dieses Bundesland.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Januar 2015)

Is doch üblich, dass die Selbsternannten Demokraten gegen Gesetze verstoßen. 
Wenn man Politiker wie Wirtschaftskriminelle behandeln würden kämen die nie ausm Knast raus.


----------



## Threshold (11. Januar 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Bayern raus aus Deutschland?
> 
> Anscheinend hast du etwas gegen dieses Bundesland.



Nein.
Ich will nur damit zum Ausdruck bringen dass Kultur sehr unterschiedlich interpretiert werden kann.
Im Rheinland hast du den Karneval. Für mich als Norddeutscher auch suspekt.
Aber ich komme bestens damit klar da ich jedem seine Vorlieben gönne.
Das gilt selbstverständlich auch den sprachlichen Dialekten.
Und was wäre der deutsche Fußball ohne Bayern München? Sicher kein Weltmeister 2014.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Januar 2015)

> Das gilt selbstverständlich auch den sprachlichen Dialekten.


Dialekte werden zum Glück auch seltener.


----------



## Verminaard (11. Januar 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dialekte werden zum Glück auch seltener.



Die urspruenglichen meinst du wahrscheinlich.
Dafuer gibt es viele andere neue Einfluesse auf unsere Sprache.


----------



## Captn (11. Januar 2015)

Also ich mag den Bayrischen Dialekt, wobei es da auch je nach Region Unterschiede gibt.

Ich finde es trotzdem verwunderlich, dass man gerade, wenn es um den Islam geht, den Leuten alles recht macht.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Januar 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Die urspruenglichen meinst du wahrscheinlich.
> Dafuer gibt es viele andere neue Einfluesse auf unsere Sprache.


Anglizismen und Co sind aber keine Dialekte. Wenn diese Einflüsse sich auf ganz Deutschland beziehen 
isses nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Threshold (11. Januar 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Also ich mag den Bayrischen Dialekt, wobei es da auch je nach Region Unterschiede gibt.



Ich auch. Ich war als Kind mit meinen Eltern häufig in Bayern in Urlaub -- wegen der Berge weil man hier im Norden ja sowas nur ausm Fernsehen kennt -- und ich fand super mit den Leuten zu reden. 



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Ich finde es trotzdem verwunderlich, dass man gerade, wenn es um den Islam geht, den Leuten alles recht macht.



Ich habe eher den Eindruck dass man allen versucht es gemütlich zu machen.
Da sind die Muslimen nur ein Teil davon.
Und man sollte auch realistisch sein. Die meisten Muslimen integrieren sich sehr gut. 
Dass es ein paar nicht tun kann man durchaus ansprechen. Das ist kein Tabu Thema. Leider gibt es aber auch einige Deutsche die sich nicht integrieren und für Gewalttaten bekannt sind.


----------



## Amon (11. Januar 2015)

Oh diese Anglizismen... Eine Vergewaltigung der deutschen Sprache...


----------



## Sparanus (11. Januar 2015)

Naja seh es positiv andersrum geht das auch. 
Ich erinnere mich noch an einen Spiegel Artikel darüber, dass
in den USA das Wort Über gerne benutzt wird. 
Aber am Ende kam der Autor vom Wort Über auf Superhelden die ja Übermenschen
sind und am Ende meint er man solle das Wort nicht benutzen weil es mit den Nazis zusammen hängt.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Januar 2015)

Ich sehe das überhaupt nicht positiv, wenn so neumoderne Sprachpanscher daherkommen und jedes zweite Wort, teilweise in bestem Internetjargon, verunstalten. Davon könnte man Ohrenkrebs kriegen, weswegen bei sowas schon fast das Gesundheitsamt alarmiert werden sollte.

Und wenn den Amis das Wort nicht passt, dann müssen sie eben auch "Kindergarten" und "Nudelsalat" aus ihrem Wortschatz streichen.


----------



## Threshold (11. Januar 2015)

Dass sich Sprachen verändern ist doch völlig normal.
Früher hat man ein anderes Deutsch gesprochen als heute und in 100 Jahren wird es wieder anders sein.
Ich sehe da keine Probleme.
Mich stört es eher wenn jemand krampfhaft versucht wichtiger zu klingen als er eigentlich ist.


----------



## Leob12 (11. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht kann ja jetzt jemand meine Fragen beantworten, ist auch ganz leicht  
Wie wird die "abendländische Kultur" definiert? 
Inwiefern ist Europa in Gefahr, islamisiert zu werden? 

Zu dem kleinen Sprachenexkurs: 
Auch Deutsch wird sich verändern, das ist absolut nichts schlechtes, auch wenn da gern was anderes behauptet wird. Siehe Englisch, das hat sich auch ziemlich stark gewandelt als Folge von gewissen Ereignissen wie Hastinga 1066 oder der Wegfall der meisten Endungen da die Sprache von den einfachen Bürgern vereinfacht wurde. Mit Deutsch wird genau dasselbe passieren, ist das schlimm? Nein, es geht auch locker ohne 100.000 Endungen  
Btw: Englisch hat enorm viele Wörter aus anderen Sprachen. Es ist ein völlig natürlicher Prozess, dass andere Wörter eingeführt (oder eingedeutscht) werden.


----------



## Threshold (11. Januar 2015)

Es gibt keine einheitliche abendländische Kultur.
Kultur ist ja nichts anderes als etwas von Menschen erschaffenes.
Das kann also regional sehr begrenzt sein oder weltweit verbreitet sein.


----------



## Leob12 (11. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt keine einheitliche abendländische Kultur.
> Kultur ist ja nichts anderes als etwas von Menschen erschaffenes.
> Das kann also regional sehr begrenzt sein oder weltweit verbreitet sein.



Ich würde gerne mal sehen, ob Pegida-Menschen überhaupt irgendwas definieren könnten oder eine Antwort darauf liefern würden. Bisher (ein paar Foren/FB-Kommentare) wussten die meisten darauf keine Antwort.


----------



## der-sack88 (11. Januar 2015)

Das ist doch kein Wunder. Es geht den meisten doch gar nicht um die Islamisierung oder die abendländische Kultur.

Da werden Ängste geschürt, dass es denen, die jetzt schon geistig oder materiell zurückgeblieben sind, bald noch schlechter geht. In vielen Fällen sind diese Ängste berechtigt.  Der Islam ist aber das komplett falsche Feindbild. Anstatt für gerechtere Löhne oder bessere Bildung zu protestieren reduziert man sich freiwillig auf ein paar Tausend fremdenfeindliche Idioten, weil die Vordänker eben ausgeben, dass es gegen die "Islamisierung" geht. Nachdenken können die alle wohl nicht mal von zwölf bis mittag.
 Ich frage mich bei den Menschen die da mitlaufen immer, ob die absichtlich nicht Ernst genommen werden wollen. Die folgen den primitiven und unsinningen Parolen von verurteilten Verbrechern, die noch nichtmal das Rückgrad hatten, die Strafe dann auch zu anzutreten anstatt mal zu sagen, dass die Umverteilung von unten nach oben auf Dauer für viele nicht das richtige ist, oder das Bildungssystem veraltet ist und nichts mehr taugt oder was auch immer und wundern sich dann, wenn sie nicht Ernst genommen werden?

Ich könnte bei den ganzen Idioten kotzen und bin froh, dass es jetzt immer mehr aus der entgegengesetzten Richtung zu hören gibt. Leider gehts dann oft nur um Toleranz und nicht um Akzeptanz, aber es ist zumindest ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Grundsätzlich wäre die Offenheit, mit der die Leute die Leere zwischen ihren Ohren zur Schau stellen schon irgendwie lustig, wenn nicht jeder einzelne, der da mitläuft, zu viel und so traurig wäre.

Wenn ich schon höre, dass sich darüber aufgeregt wird, dass eine seit 10 Jahren lehrstehende Kirche (!) zur Moschee umgebaut wird, ohne dass man es von außen sieht (!). Was zur Hölle? Die meisten Kirchen sind jedes Wochenende gähnend leer, aber wenn man das Gebäude dann man anders verwenden will, ist das Geheule groß oder wie?

Könnte natürlich sein, dass den Menschen das oben genannte egal ist und ihnen wirklich so wichtig ist, dass die angebliche "Islamisierung" nicht weiter fortschreitet. Wenn die größten Probleme dieser Leute sind, was in Schwimmbädern passiert, wenn diese geschlossen sind, oder mit seit Jahren leerstehenden Gebäuden oder dass die deutschen Gesetze (wie schon genannt) angewendet werden, wenn sie sich mit der Scharia überschneiden, dann braucht man mit denen gar nicht mehr diskutieren, da sie anscheinend entweder total drauf sind oder sich einbilden, in irgendeiner Parallelwelt zu leben. Aber ich glaube wirklich, dass es um gesamtgesellschaftliche Probleme geht, die man einfach nur einer Minderheit in die Schuhe schieben will. Anscheinend haben wir doch nicht gelernt, dass sich das, besonders für uns, noch nie bewährt hat.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Januar 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nun man könnte nun argumentieren das die da eigentlich in einem sekularen Staat nicht hingehören da wir eigentlich schon lange eine Trennung von Staat und Kirche haben und entsprechend sollten eigentlich in staatlichen Einrichtungen, egal ob Schule, Bürgeramt, Rathaus, oder Gericht keine Form von religöser Symbolik vorhanden sein. Das die Realtiät anders aussieht und in diesen von dir genanten Einrichtung der Grund das diese Symbole nicht vorhanden sind einen anderne Grund haben dürfte ist eine andere Geschichte.



Kleiner Nachtrag noch dazu:
Da wir einen sekularen Staat haben ist es auch eigentlich nicht möglich, und angebracht, die Sharia in irgend einer Weise in die Gesetzgebung einfließen zu lassen, selbst dann nicht wenn die "Gesetzgebung" der Sharia mit der unserer Rechtssprechung übereinstimmen täte. Das ändert nämlich nichts daran das die Sharia trotzdem noch ein religös geprägter Gesetzestext bleibt.
Würde man die Sharia in irgend einer weise als Grundlage der Rechtsprechung zulassen wäre selbiges eine Todeserklärung an den sekularen Staat und die Trennung von weltlicher und göttlicher Macht, sowie Rechtssprechung, und wir könnten genauso gut auch wieder das Buch für Hexenjäger aus dem Mittelalter als gesetzliche Grundlage zulassen.
Von daher ist in der deutschen Rechtssprechung unter keinen Umständen Platz für die Sharia als gesetzliche Grundlage und zur Feststellung irgend eines Strafmaßes!


----------



## DerLachs (11. Januar 2015)

Pegida-Ableger verÃ¶ffentlicht gefÃ¤lschten Landrats-Brief / Politik / Stralsund / Vorpommern - OZ - Ostsee-Zeitung

Irgendwie hat diese ganze Sache mittlerweile abstruse Ausmaße angenommen.


----------



## Beam39 (11. Januar 2015)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Wunder. Es geht den meisten doch gar nicht um die Islamisierung oder die abendländische Kultur.
> 
> Da werden Ängste geschürt, dass es denen, die jetzt schon geistig oder materiell zurückgeblieben sind, bald noch schlechter geht. In vielen Fällen sind diese Ängste berechtigt.  Der Islam ist aber das komplett falsche Feindbild. Anstatt für gerechtere Löhne oder bessere Bildung zu protestieren reduziert man sich freiwillig auf ein paar Tausend fremdenfeindliche Idioten, weil die Vordänker eben ausgeben, dass es gegen die "Islamisierung" geht. Nachdenken können die alle wohl nicht mal von zwölf bis mittag.
> Ich frage mich bei den Menschen die da mitlaufen immer, ob die absichtlich nicht Ernst genommen werden wollen. Die folgen den primitiven und unsinningen Parolen von verurteilten Verbrechern, die noch nichtmal das Rückgrad hatten, die Strafe dann auch zu anzutreten anstatt mal zu sagen, dass die Umverteilung von unten nach oben auf Dauer für viele nicht das richtige ist, oder das Bildungssystem veraltet ist und nichts mehr taugt oder was auch immer und wundern sich dann, wenn sie nicht Ernst genommen werden?
> ...



Siehst du denn nicht wie der Islam manchen Leuten hier schon quasi halb den Kopf abgetrennt hat? 

 für dein aufgeklärtes Weltbild.


----------



## Adi1 (12. Januar 2015)

Ich möchte hier mal ein paar, von meiner Seite, abschließende Gedanken darlegen.

Pegida hin und her, dass  sollte jetzt nicht die Frage sein.

Ich sehe das Problem eher in einem größeren Zusammenhang, siehe Frankreich.
Was passiert eigentlich nach der angekündigten Konferenz der Innenminister der EU?

Was soll denn da beschlossen werden?

Meine Sorge besteht darin, dass die Europäer auf diesen Überwachungswahnsinn der Amerikaner eingehen.
Schritt für Schritt, werden unsere Freiheiten ausgehöhlt.

Wollen wir das?

Oder nehmen wir ein Restrisiko in Kauf, doch mal ein Ziel zu werden?


----------



## Captn (12. Januar 2015)

Möglicherweise gibt es dann die Staatssicherheit 2.0...

Aber ich denke es wird wieder viel geredet und das eigentliche Problem gekonnt ignoriert .


----------



## torkol (12. Januar 2015)

Ich hoffe nur nicht dass diese Vorratsdatenspeicherung angewandt wird, hat ja in Frankreich (leider) auch nichts gebracht.


----------



## Adi1 (12. Januar 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Möglicherweise gibt es dann die Staatssicherheit 2.0...
> 
> Aber ich denke es wird wieder viel geredet und das eigentliche Problem gekonnt ignoriert .



Jo, so wird es werden.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Januar 2015)

Hier ein paar lustige französische Karikaturen zum heutigen "Trauermarsch" von PEGIDA-Demonstranten.  

Anti-Pegida-Karikaturen: Karikaturisten empört über Pegida - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Politik


----------



## lozux (12. Januar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Hier ein paar lustige französische Karikaturen zum heutigen "Trauermarsch" von PEGIDA-Demonstranten.
> 
> Anti-Pegida-Karikaturen: Karikaturisten empört über Pegida - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Politik


ich hatte echt nen scheißtag aber das macht mich glücklich...


----------



## Beam39 (12. Januar 2015)

In ya Face  Soviel zum Thema "patriotistische Europäer"


----------



## Iconoclast (12. Januar 2015)

Die Nazikeule. Nix Neues also. Wenn es weiter nix ist. [emoji4]


----------



## torkol (12. Januar 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Die Nazikeule. Nix Neues also. Wenn es weiter nix ist. [emoji4]


Wartet ihr fühlt euch wegen Karikaturen beleidigt?Gabs da doch nicht andere die das auch so empfunden haben?Hmm...


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Januar 2015)

torkol schrieb:


> Wartet ihr fühlt euch wegen Karikaturen beleidigt?Gabs da doch nicht andere die das auch so empfunden haben?Hmm...



seriously? Und dich soll da noch jemand für voll, bzw. ernst nehmen? 
Nur mal aus Interesse, kannst du eigentlich auch noch mehr außer so einen Blödsinn von dir zu geben?


----------



## torkol (12. Januar 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> seriously? Und dich soll da noch jemand für voll, bzw. ernst nehmen?
> Nur mal aus Interesse, kannst du eigentlich auch noch mehr außer so einen Blödsinn von dir zu geben?


Wieso denn?Wo ist da bitte der Unterschied? Weil sie keine Muslime sind dürfen sie sowas?Ich habe damit niemanden persönlich angegriffen, sondern nur auf einen Sachverhalt hingewiesen, der mich daran gestört hat.Wenn man damit nicht umgehen kann und persönlich werden muss, dann tut es mir wirklich leid für dich.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Januar 2015)

torkol schrieb:


> Wieso denn?Wo ist da bitte der Unterschied? Weil sie keine Muslime sind dürfen sie sowas?Ich habe damit niemanden persönlich angegriffen, sondern nur auf einen Sachverhalt hingewiesen, der mich daran gestört hat.



Wieso? Das doch ganz offensichtlich, wo hat sich Iconoclast in dem Zitat von dir bzgl. der Karikaturen beleidigt gefühlt? Es war ehr ein Ausdruck darüber das die Karikaturen nichts neues sind sondern in die gleiche inhaltshole Kerbe schlagen wie Politik und Medien es bereits die ganze Zeit machen, von daher ist es wirklich nichts neues!
Du drehst ihm aber gleich mal die Worte im Mund um und tust so als wenn er sich von diesen Karikaturen persöhnlich angegriffen fühlt.
Und selbst wenn man davon absieht so ist der von dir gezogene Vergleich trotz allem noch äußerst fragwürdig, da es beim einen um berechtigte Karikaturen zum Terrorismus unter vermeidlich muslimischer Flagge geht und beim anderen nur um die Stigmatisierung einer kompletten Bewegung die nicht so homogen rechts extremistisch ist wie es Medien, Politik und diese Karikaturen weiß machen wollen.



torkol schrieb:


> Wenn man damit nicht umgehen kann und persönlich werden muss, dann tut es mir wirklich leid für dich.



Ich habe kein persöhnliches Problem mit den Karikaturen, mich jucken die nicht, was aber nicht heißt das ich die Aussage dahinter unreflektiert und uneigenständig finde.
Persöhnlich angegriffen habe ich dich auch nicht, ich habe lediglich zum Ausdruck gebracht das ich deine Kommentare die du hier im Thread abgibst größtenteils für Blödsinn halte weil es selten mal mehr als Einzeiler sind und dann auch noch meist nur irgendwelche aufgeblassenen Sprüche, oder indirekte Angiftungen, auf die Äußerungen anderer Poster.
Ich kann mich die letzten 30-40 Seiten jedenfalls nicht an einen Post von dir erinnern wo man mal den Eindruck gewinnen könnte das du überhaupt über eine eigene von dir durchdachte Meinung zu dem Thema verfügst.


----------



## Iconoclast (12. Januar 2015)

torkol schrieb:


> Wartet ihr fühlt euch wegen Karikaturen beleidigt?Gabs da doch nicht andere die das auch so empfunden haben?Hmm...



Hä? Wie kommst du jetzt auf beleidigt? Ich nehme es mit Humor, Karikaturen sind was Schönes. Hätte nur was Originelleres erwartet, als die altbekannte Nazikeule.


----------



## Beam39 (12. Januar 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> seriously? Und dich soll da noch jemand für voll, bzw. ernst nehmen?
> Nur mal aus Interesse, kannst du eigentlich auch noch mehr außer so einen Blödsinn von dir zu geben?



Haha, jeder der ne andere Meinung teilt wird für nicht Ernst genommen, ihr seid klasse ihr Hampelmänner  Aber mir versuchen vorzuwerfen ich würde andere Meinungen nicht akzeptieren 

Vor allem wurde mir eine nicht nachvollziehbare ausfallende Art vorgeworfen und entsprechende Zeilen zitiert, und jetzt bekommt einer der nichts anderes getan hat als seine Meinung zu teilen



> kannst du eigentlich auch noch mehr außer so einen Blödsinn von dir zu geben?



direkt das zu hören.

Es fehlt hier eindeutig an Gabe zu reflektieren bei ein paar wenigen.. ich nenne sie mal Gesellen


----------



## Iconoclast (12. Januar 2015)

Er hat mir, ich sage mal vorsichtig, unterstellt, dass ich jetzt beleidigt bin bzw. es gefragt und wenn man noch weiter denkt, stellt er mich da mit IS Kämpfern auf eine Stufe. Davon geht jetzt die Welt nicht unter, stimmt ja sowieso nicht, aber mit Meinungsäußerung hat das nichts zu tun. Das ist ein Vorwurf. 
Den Unterschied sollte man kennen, Geselle.

Ich nehme es gelassen und sehe mich nur einmal mehr bestätigt. Dein Post rundet das dann noch mal schön an.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Haha, jeder der ne andere Meinung teilt wird für nicht Ernst genommen, ihr seid klasse ihr Hampelmänner  Aber mir versuchen vorzuwerfen ich würde andere Meinungen nicht akzeptieren



Dazu muss man erst einmal eine Meinung haben um sie akzeptieren zu können und nicht wie augenscheinlich in deinem Fall einfach nur das nachplapern und vertreten was einem von Presse und Politik vorserviert wird und insgeheim von vorne herein die anderen in einer Diskusion schon für sich selbst als blöd und dumm abstempeln. Keiner von "*uns*" hat ein Problem damit das hier einige andere Meinungen haben, aber für gewisse "Hampelmänner", die meinen Diskusion bestünde darin polemisches Gewäsch von sich zu geben und markige Sprüche zu Klopfen die auch gerne unter die Gürtelline gehen, nun sowas muss man nicht akzeptieren und anerkennen. Vor allem dann nicht wenn erstere Personen von vorne rein schon nicht anerkennnen das man evt. einen anderen Standpunkt vertritt und kein Interesse an einer sachlichen Diskusion haben.
Oder anders ausgedrückt, rhetorische Tiefflieger überzeugen niemanden von ihren Ansichten. 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Vor allem wurde mir eine nicht nachvollziehbare ausfallende Art vorgeworfen und entsprechende Zeilen zitiert, und jetzt bekommt einer der nichts anderes getan hat als seine Meinung zu teilen



Ach Beam39 lass es doch einfach, du stempelst dich mit jedem deiner Posts nur noch mehr zum Clown ab und zeigst das du anscheinend nicht in der Lage sein willst, oder bist zwischen einer sachlichen und persöhnlich beleidigenden Äußerung/Wertung  zu unterscheiden. 

Aber für dich erkläre ich hier gerne noch mal den Unterschied, denn ein kleines Kind normalweise bereits in der Grundschule beigebracht bekommen sollte:

Meine Äußerung:
"Nur mal aus Interesse, kannst du eigentlich auch noch mehr außer so einen Blödsinn von dir zu geben?" = Er hat bis jetzt nur Dinge von sich gegeben die keinen Sinn ergeben /Nonsens sind und ich zweifle daran das er auch einen inhaltlich sinnvollen Beitrag schreiben kann.
An dieser Stelle auch noch mal die Definition vom Duden zum Wort Blödsinn: Duden | Blödsinn | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme

Eine deiner Äußerungen:
"Keiner von euch Hornochsen..." = Keiner von euch dummen, unverständigen Menschen... / Eine persöhnliche Beleidigung und Infragestellung der geistigen Kompetenz / Fähigkeiten des Gegenüber.
An dieser Stelle auch hier gerne noch mal die Definition des Dudens zum Wort Hornochse: Duden | Hornochse | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme

Aber tröste Dich, Deutsch ist halt eine schwere Sprache, manch einer lernt Sie nie... 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Es fehlt hier eindeutig an Gabe zu reflektieren bei ein paar wenigen.. ich nenne sie mal Gesellen



Oh, ist das etwa Einsicht von deiner Seite? Du solltest wirklich vorher mal reflektieren bevor du einen Post absetzt, das kann inhaltlich nur von Vorteil sein.
Nicht zuletzt weil man dann vieleicht auch öfter mal Posts zustande bekommt die über ein gewisses Maß an Niveau und inhaltlicher Substanz verfügen.


----------



## torkol (13. Januar 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Er hat mir, ich sage mal vorsichtig, unterstellt, dass ich jetzt beleidigt bin bzw. es gefragt und wenn man noch weiter denkt, stellt er mich da mit IS Kämpfern auf eine Stufe. Davon geht jetzt die Welt nicht unter, stimmt ja sowieso nicht, aber mit Meinungsäußerung hat das nichts zu tun. Das ist ein Vorwurf.
> Den Unterschied sollte man kennen, Geselle.
> 
> Ich nehme es gelassen und sehe mich nur einmal mehr bestätigt. Dein Post rundet das dann noch mal schön an.


Dann habe ich das falsch verstanden, aber in deinem Post konnte ich nichts von Humor rauslesen.Nebenbei ging es mir ums.Prinzip und nicht um dich mit Radikalen gleichzustellen.Das hat mich gestört und ich habe das auch ausgesprochen.Wenn ihr das nicht aktzeptieren.wollt, dann vergisst es einfach 



Nebenbei sollte da jemand auch mal mit Unterstellungen aufpassen, ich kann sehr wohl inhaltsvolle Kommentare schreiben.Aber wieso sollte ich das machen, wenn man hier gleich von immer den gleichen auseinandergenommen wird?Um euch einen Gefallen zu tun, bleibe ich jetzt stiller Mitleser, bevor ich euch zuviel Arbeit mache


----------



## aloha84 (13. Januar 2015)

"*H*eimat-*O*rientierte *M*arschieren *O*effentlich *FÜR* *S*ächsisch* T*eutonisches *EN*gagement
Link
Sehr sehr geile Aktion von Die Partei!


----------



## Iconoclast (13. Januar 2015)

Achso, das wollte ich die Tage schonmal verlinken. Erinnert sich noch jemand an den Spiegel von 2007? Jetzt ziehen sie über alles her ohne Hand und Fuß. Pegida ist das Übel Deutschlands usw. . Kennt man ja alles. Damals sah das noch so aus: DER SPIEGEL*13/2007 - Mekka Deutschland



Doch nicht so unschuldig, die Herren vom Spiegel.


----------



## Beam39 (13. Januar 2015)

@nachtslaver

nimms mir nicht persönlich aber ich lese mir den Stuss von dir nicht durch. 

Wer oder was ihr seid ist ja mittlerweile klar, habt euch auch schön formatiert und klickt immer ganz fleißig auf den gefällt mir Button wenn einer von den Genossen etwas schreibt, ganz klassisches PI-Niveau.

btw. ich sehe grad dass du in Berlin wohnst. Ich bin des Öfteren dort, wenn ich das nächste Mal losfahre sage ich dir kurz vorher bescheid und dann treffen wir uns auf nen Kaffee und du sagst mir deine Meinung mal auf die ganz klassische Art ins Gesicht und dann tauschen wir uns mal aus, ok?


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. Januar 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Achso, das wollte ich die Tage schonmal verlinken. Erinnert sich noch jemand an den Spiegel von 2007? Jetzt ziehen sie über alles her ohne Hand und Fuß. Pegida ist das Übel Deutschlands usw. . Kennt man ja alles. Damals sah das noch so aus: DER SPIEGEL*13/2007 - Mekka Deutschland
> 
> 
> 
> Doch nicht so unschuldig, die Herren vom Spiegel.



Anders als du behauptest hast, ist der Spiegel auch keine Redaktion mit linker Ausrichtung.  Der Spiegel ist einfach typisch Presse: Immer auf der Suche nach brisanten Storys, die er mit reißerischen Überschriften veröffentlichen kann. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QL65dcC_UNM 

Allerdings ist der Spiegel auch fest in den westlichen Werten verankert. Fremdenfeindlichkeit lehnt er ab.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> @nachtslaver
> 
> nimms mir nicht persönlich aber ich lese mir den Stuss von dir nicht durch.



Stimmt, wenns einem nicht passt und die Argumente fehlen ist am besten man tut so als exestiere es nicht, oder es wäre es nicht wert gelesen zu werden. 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Wer oder was ihr seid ist ja mittlerweile klar, habt euch auch schön formatiert und klickt immer ganz fleißig auf den gefällt mir Button wenn einer von den Genossen etwas schreibt, ganz klassisches PI-Niveau.



Aha, und bei deinen literarischen "Meisterwerken" sind es also nicht immer die gleichen die den Like-Button klicken, wieder so eine ganz tolle Logik die du da an den Tag legst...
Und es würde mich ja mal interessieren wer, oder was "wir" deiner Meinung nach sind. Nazis? Rechtes Gesindel? Hornochsen? Na komm, sprich es doch mal aus was wir deiner Meinung nach sind!



Beam39 schrieb:


> btw. ich sehe grad dass du in Berlin wohnst. Ich bin des Öfteren dort, wenn ich das nächste Mal losfahre sage ich dir kurz vorher bescheid und dann treffen wir uns auf nen Kaffee und du sagst mir deine Meinung mal auf die ganz klassische Art ins Gesicht und dann tauschen wir uns mal aus, ok?



Ach lass doch mal deine halbstarken "lass uns das Wie Männer klären" Angebote. Prinzipiel treffe ich mich gerne mal mit Leuten mit denen ich im Internet gut zurecht komme im RL um sie kennen zu lernen und mit ihnen nett zu plaudern. Aber du bekommst es ja nicht mal hier im Forum hin mit jemanden der nicht deine Plattitüden toll findet in vernünftiger Form zu diskutieren, warum sollte ich da meine begrenzte Lebenszeit mit deiner Person im RL vergeuden wollen?


----------



## Beam39 (13. Januar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Anders als du behauptest hast, ist der Spiegel auch keine Redaktion mit linker Ausrichtung.  Der Spiegel ist einfach typisch Presse: Immer auf der Suche nach brisanten Storys, die er mit reißerischen Überschriften veröffentlichen kann.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QL65dcC_UNM
> 
> Allerdings ist der Spiegel auch fest in den westlichen Werten verankert. Fremdenfeindlichkeit lehnt er ab.



Naja, es wird halt hin und her gerissen wies einem grad passt. Wenn mal was drin steht was einem nicht passt dann is er plötzlich links oder ******** oder oder oder 

@night

du bist der Beste, hast immer Recht, ihr rettet die Welt!!!


----------



## lozux (13. Januar 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stimmt, wenns einem nicht passt und die Argumente fehlen ist am besten man tut so als exestiere es nicht, oder es wäre es nicht wert gelesen zu werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ihr seid keine Hornochsen, aber lasst euch ganz schön leicht etwas einreden, was quasi non-existent ist (Islamisierung, Einwanderer sind alle sche*** etc). Also mit wir gehe ich mal davon aus hier im Thread meinst du die PEGIDA.


----------



## taks (13. Januar 2015)

Hier noch was von der Facebook-Seite von PEGIDA Schweiz.

Finde die Unstimmigkeit ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Januar 2015)

lozux schrieb:


> Ihr seid keine Hornochsen, aber lasst euch ganz schön leicht etwas einreden, was quasi non-existent ist (Islamisierung, Einwanderer sind alle sche*** etc). Also mit wir gehe ich mal davon aus hier im Thread meinst du die PEGIDA.



Nein, mit wir meine ich die Leute auf die Beam sich immer wieder mit seinem ihr bezieht: also Iconoclast, CapitanStuhlgang, ect.
Die schert er ja immer so gerne über einen Kamm. 
Das auch ein Punkt der mir zeigt das er zum Beispiel meine Beiträge nicht mal gelesen hat. Ich sprach zum Beispiel mehrmals davon das die Angst der Leute (bei PEGIDA) vor dem Islam ehr die Suche nach einem Sündenbock für die schlechte soziale und gesellschaftliche Verteilung von Wohlstand und Vermögen hier im Land ist. Also wird sich ein Feindbild gesucht, ehnlich wie bei Amokläufen und "Killerspielen", oder reichen Juden und der Armut verursacht durch die Wirtschaftskriese in den 1930er Jahren.
Im Grunde richtet sich der Protest der Menschen die bei Pegida mitlaufen also nicht gegen Moslems sondern gegen die soziale Ungerechtigkeit, auch wenn das vielen Leuten dort wohl ehr nicht so direkt bewusst ist, bzw. Sie die falschen Sündenböcke anprangern.

Genauso halte ich aber halt auch das vorgehen von Medien und Politik im Umgang mit Pegida falsch weil man die Leute einfach nur stigmatisiert und nicht auf ihre Ängste und Probleme eingeht. Man versucht sie einfach nur gesellschaftlich inakzeptabel zu machen und so einer Lösung der eigentlichen Problematik aus dem Weg zu gehen.

Ich teile also keines falls die Meinung von Pegida uneingeschrenkt, oder in weiten teilen, genauso wenig wie ich aber auch mich hinstelle und unangefochten die Anti-Pegidabewegungen gut heißen kann.
Genauso wenig lasse ich mir von irgend einer Seite irgend etwas einreden, ich höre mir eigentlich immer die Meinungen aller Beteiligten zu einem Thema an, schaue dann noch was es an weiteren Quellen gibt und bilde mir daraus meine Meinung. 

Aber Leuten wie Beam scheint das nicht zu passen weil ich mich nicht einfach nach Muster F in eines von 2 Schemen pressen lasse (pro Pegida, oder Anti-Pegida).


----------



## lozux (13. Januar 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein, mit wir meine ich die Leute auf die Beam sich immer wieder mit seinem ihr bezieht: also Iconoclast, CapitanStuhlgang, ect.
> Die schert er ja immer so gerne über einen Kamm.
> Das auch ein Punkt der mir zeigt das er zum Beispiel meine Beiträge nicht mal gelesen hat. Ich sprach zum Beispiel mehrmals davon das die Angst der Leute (bei PEGIDA) vor dem Islam ehr die Suche nach einem Sündenbock für die schlechte soziale und gesellschaftliche Verteilung von Wohlstand und Vermögen hier im Land ist. Also wird sich ein Feindbild gesucht, ehnlich wie bei Amokläufen und "Killerspielen", oder reichen Juden und der Armut verursacht durch die Wirtschaftskriese in den 1930er Jahren.
> Im Grunde richtet sich der Protest der Menschen die bei Pegida mitlaufen also nicht gegen Moslems sondern gegen die soziale Ungerechtigkeit, auch wenn das vielen Leuten dort wohl ehr nicht so direkt bewusst ist, bzw. Sie die falschen Sündenböcke anprangern.
> ...


Sehr schöner Text, das zeigt mir und vielen anderen, dass du dir sehr wohl Gedanken machst und nicht nur Parolen rausschreist. Nur leider kommt es mir vor als ob das hier zu wenige machen... Ich habe absolut nichts gegen andere Meinungen, auch pro Pegida, aber kann mich eben kein bisschen damit identifizieren. Und zudem habe ich Angst, dass sich viele Pegida Teilnehmer gemäßigter darstellen als sie sind. Alleine, dass ihr "Anführer" (oder wie man ihn auch nennen mag) Lutz Bachmann mehrfach vorbestraft und bekannter Rechtsextremer ist macht mir zu schaffen. Ich Frage mich warum sich die nicht rechtsextreme Pegida, die keinen Ausländershass toleriert, diesem Typen hinterher rennt.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Januar 2015)

lozux schrieb:


> Ich Frage mich warum sich die nicht rechtsextreme Pegida, die keinen Ausländershass toleriert, diesem Typen hinterher rennt.



Aus dem gleichen Grund warum viele gemäßigte Gegendemonstranten bei Anti-Pegida Demos des schwarzen Blocks, oder der AntiFa mitlaufen und linke Extremisten in ihren Demos hinnehmen. Der Feind meines Feindes ist im Zweifelsfall mein Freund, auch wenn man eigentlich nicht den gleichen Standpunkt vertritt. Das hatten wir übrigens in der Geschichte bereits sehr prominent. Die Alliierten (USA, England, Frankreich, UDSSR) im zweiten Weltkrieg. Die UDSSR vertratt einen politischen, wirtschaftlichen und sozialen Standpunkt der eigentlich nicht mit dem der restlichen Alliierten vereinbar war, trotzdem sorgte das Deutsche Reich, als gemeinsamer Feind, dafür das man, trotz aller Gegensätze eine gemeinsame Position vertratt und sich untestützte.


----------



## lozux (13. Januar 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aus dem gleichen Grund warum viele gemäßigte Gegendemonstranten bei Anti-Pegida Demos des schwarzen Blocks, oder der AntiFa mitlaufen und linke Extremisten in ihren Demos hinnehmen. Der Feind meines Feindes ist im Zweifelsfall mein Freund, auch wenn man eigentlich nicht den gleichen Standpunkt vertritt. Das hatten wir übrigens in der Geschichte bereits sehr prominent. Die Alliierten (USA, England, Frankreich, UDSSR) im zweiten Weltkrieg. Die UDSSR vertratt einen politischen, wirtschaftlichen und sozialen Standpunkt der eigentlich nicht mit dem der restlichen Alliierten vereinbar war, trotzdem sorgte das Deutsche Reich, als gemeinsamer Feind, dafür das man, trotz aller Gegensätze eine gemeinsame Position vertratt und sich untestützte.


Wow jetzt erklärst du gerade Ausländer zum Feindbild der PEGIDA. GJ

Das war jetzt wieder ein Beitrag wo ich mir Sorgen um deine geistige Anwesenheit mache. 

Es geht hier um gemäßigte politische Diskussionen und Demos, da haben nicht einmal wenn es mir hilft Extreme was zu suchen...auf jeden Fall nicht wenn die Gruppe ernst genommen werden will


----------



## der-sack88 (13. Januar 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein, mit wir meine ich die Leute auf die Beam sich immer wieder mit seinem ihr bezieht: also Iconoclast, CapitanStuhlgang, ect.
> Die schert er ja immer so gerne über einen Kamm.
> Das auch ein Punkt der mir zeigt das er zum Beispiel meine Beiträge nicht mal gelesen hat. Ich sprach zum Beispiel mehrmals davon das die Angst der Leute (bei PEGIDA) vor dem Islam ehr die Suche nach einem Sündenbock für die schlechte soziale und gesellschaftliche Verteilung von Wohlstand und Vermögen hier im Land ist. Also wird sich ein Feindbild gesucht, ehnlich wie bei Amokläufen und "Killerspielen", oder reichen Juden und der Armut verursacht durch die Wirtschaftskriese in den 1930er Jahren.
> Im Grunde richtet sich der Protest der Menschen die bei Pegida mitlaufen also nicht gegen Moslems sondern gegen die soziale Ungerechtigkeit, auch wenn das vielen Leuten dort wohl ehr nicht so direkt bewusst ist, bzw. Sie die falschen Sündenböcke anprangern.
> ...



Aber muss man sich, wenn man z.B. für mehr soziale Gerechtigkeit ist, nicht konsequent gegen Pegida stellen? Wenn man stumpf antiislamistische Parolen hinterherläuft, egal, ob man zustimmt oder nicht, dann disqualifiziert man sich doch selbst und der eigentliche Anlass spielt in der Öffentlichkeit keine Rolle mehr.
Ich persönlich bin über eine gewisse Unzufriedenheit froh, weil mir die Richtung, in die diese Gesellschaft momentan driftet, mächtig auf die Eier geht. Aber gerade deshalb muss man sich meiner Meinung nach explizit gegen Pegida stellen, weil das, was wirklich falsch läuft, im ganzen "mimimi, ich hab Angst, der pöse pöse Islam macht alles kaputt" untergeht. Auch, weil genau dass vorne auf den Plakaten steht. So wird sich dann nämlich nichts wirklich ändern.
Im Gegenteil. Wenn es dann nämlich wieder um Integration geht wird das ganze nach hinten los geht. Die absolute Mehrheit der Muslime ist bereit, sich zu integrieren, aber warum sollten sie das tun, wenn die angebliche, selbsternannte Mehrheit (die Gott sei dank keine ist) Muslime und Islamisten in einen Topf wirft und generell gegen den Islam Stimmung macht und so eigentlich gar nicht will, dass Fremde sich integrieren?


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Januar 2015)

lozux schrieb:


> Wow jetzt erklärst du gerade Ausländer zum Feindbild der PEGIDA. GJ
> 
> Das war jetzt wieder ein Beitrag wo ich mir Sorgen um deine geistige Anwesenheit mache.
> 
> Es geht hier um gemäßigte politische Diskussionen und Demos, da haben nicht einmal wenn es mir hilft Extreme was zu suchen...auf jeden Fall nicht wenn die Gruppe ernst genommen werden will



Du übertreibst es, ich habe an keiner Stelle geschrieben das ich das gut heiße, oder sowas akzeptabel finde, sondern nur versucht zu erklären warum die Leute rechte Hohlköpfe, oder genauso die von der linken Seite, mitlaufen lassen könnten und sich nicht distanzieren.
Die meisten Menschen sind nun mal so gestrickt das ihnen beim durchsetzen ihrer Interessen selbst die unerwünschteren Mittel recht sind, die Wirtschaft und die konservative gemäßigte Rechte, in der weimacher Republik, dachte ja auch man könnte Hitler benutzen um ihn dann später ab zu servieren, oder kontrollieren, wenn man seine Ziele erreicht hat. Menschen neigen nun mal dazu Dinge falsch ein zu schätzen, sich zu übernehmen und aus Fehlern der Vergangenheit keine richtigen Schlüsse zu ziehen. Etwaige Gefahren oder negativen Schaden blendet man gerne aus.
Es könnte aber auch noch der Umstand eine Rolle spielen das man sich inzwischen bei der gemäßigten Pegida sowieso in die rechte Ecke gedrängt fühlt und nicht mehr die Hoffnung hat bei einer Abspaltung noch von Medien und Politik mit entsprechender Ernsthaftigkeit und Neutralität behandelt zu werden.
Letzlich kann niemand genau sagen was davon entsprechend zutrifft, oder ob etwas davon zutreffend ist.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Aber muss man sich, wenn man z.B. für mehr  soziale Gerechtigkeit ist, nicht konsequent gegen Pegida stellen? Wenn  man stumpf antiislamistische Parolen hinterherläuft, egal, ob man  zustimmt oder nicht, dann disqualifiziert man sich doch selbst und der  eigentliche Anlass spielt in der Öffentlichkeit keine Rolle mehr.
> Ich persönlich bin über eine gewisse Unzufriedenheit froh, weil mir die  Richtung, in die diese Gesellschaft momentan driftet, mächtig auf die  Eier geht. Aber gerade deshalb muss man sich meiner Meinung nach  explizit gegen Pegida stellen, weil das, was wirklich falsch läuft, im  ganzen "mimimi, ich hab Angst, der pöse pöse Islam macht alles kaputt"  untergeht. Auch, weil genau dass vorne auf den Plakaten steht. So wird  sich dann nämlich nichts wirklich ändern.
> Im Gegenteil. Wenn es dann nämlich wieder um Integration geht wird das  ganze nach hinten los geht. Die absolute Mehrheit der Muslime ist  bereit, sich zu integrieren, aber warum sollten sie das tun, wenn die  angebliche, selbsternannte Mehrheit (die Gott sei dank keine ist)  Muslime und Islamisten in einen Topf wirft und generell gegen den Islam  Stimmung macht und so eigentlich gar nicht will, dass Fremde sich  integrieren?



Nun, ich sehe es eigentlich nicht als Aufgabe des Volkes an sich Ängsten innerhalb der eigenen Bevölkerung entgegen zu stellen, auch wenn selbige evt. zu recht unbegründet sind, oder sich nur falsch kanaliseren. Dafür haben wir eigentlich politische Vertreter gewählt, und ggf. staatliche Organe so nicht anders möglich, deren Aufgabe es ist sich mit dem Volk auseinander zu setzen und sich dessen Ängste und Sorgen an zu nehmen und ggf. in einem Dialog zu erörtern und Lösungen zu finden.  Das die Politik das heute nicht mehr macht zeichnet eigentlich nur den desolaten Zustand aus in welchem sich unsere "demokratische" Führung befindet und zeigt eigentlich wie weit sich Bevölkerung und Regierende von einander entfremdet haben.

Denn letztlich, auch die Menschen die bei Pegida mitlaufen zahlen ihre Steuern und über diese Steuern werden auch die Gehälter eines jeden Politikers finanziert der sich weigert das Thema endlich mit der nötigen Sachlichkeit und Ernsthaftigkeit an zu gehen.


----------



## Beam39 (13. Januar 2015)

@night

auch wenn es dir zu lästig scheint, lies dir doch einfach mal den langen Post durch mit dem ich auf thunder geantwortet hab. Ich denke da stelle ich klar und deutlich dar wie ich zu was stehe. Vielleicht hörst du dann auch auf mich ständig zu piesacken


----------



## taks (13. Januar 2015)

lozux schrieb:


> Ich Frage mich warum sich die nicht rechtsextreme Pegida, die keinen Ausländershass toleriert, diesem Typen hinterher rennt.



Ich würde ganz einfach auf mangelnde Bildung tippen. Anders kann ich mir die ganze Bewegung nicht erklären.

Ich nehme zum Beispiel mal die Zeit vor der Aufklärung:
Alles was man nicht Verstanden hat, hatte eine "höhere" Ursache. 
Weil die Leute es sich nicht erklären konnten, wurden Religionen geschaffen und alle folgten dann ihren Predigern wie die Schäfchen. 

Jetzt haben die Leute die auf die Strasse gehen (mit unter auch begründetet) Angst vor Überfremdung, sozialer Unsicherheit, etc..
Jetzt kommen irgendwelche Elemente (Prediger) und liefern ihnen eine augenscheinlich logische Antwort, woher ihre Ängste kommen.
Die Moslems sind die mit dem Kopftüchern die man überall sieht und einem sowieso nie geheuer waren.

Die Politik sollte darum auf diese Leute eingehen, denn je nach wirtschaftlicher Lage könnten es immer mehr werden.


----------



## Amon (13. Januar 2015)

> Nun, ich sehe es eigentlich nicht als Aufgabe des Volkes an sich Ängsten  innerhalb der eigenen Bevölkerung entgegen zu stellen, auch wenn  selbige evt. zu recht unbegründet sind, oder sich nur falsch  kanaliseren. Dafür haben wir eigentlich politische Vertreter gewählt,  und ggf. staatliche Organe so nicht anders möglich, deren Aufgabe es ist  sich mit dem Volk auseinander zu setzen und sich dessen Ängste und  Sorgen an zu nehmen und ggf. in einem Dialog zu erörtern und Lösungen zu  finden.  Das die Politik das heute nicht mehr macht zeichnet eigentlich  nur den desolaten Zustand aus in welchem sich unsere "demokratische"  Führung befindet und zeigt eigentlich wie weit sich Bevölkerung und  Regierende von einander entfremdet haben.



Frau Merkel betreibt halt eine Politik des Aussitzens, sollte mittlerweile bekannt sein; Und dieses Theman wird sie auch aussitzen. Außerdem muss die Politik da ja eigentlich nichts machen, die gleichgeschaltete Presse in diesem Land schwingt sowieso automatisch die Nazi Keule und die ganzen verblendeten Zeitgeist-Faschisten rennen ihnen hinterher damit man ihnen ja nicht nachsagen kann Nazis zu sein. Wird ja auch schon den Kindern in der Schule in die Birne gehämmert dass sie alle böse Nazis sind und nie irgendetwas gegen Ausländer sagen dürfen. Hier wird langsam aber sicher die Meinungsfreiheit abgeschafft, und das ist es was mir Angst macht. Unter dem Beifall tausender stirbt die Demokratie! Ich glaube der Broder war es der mal passend gesagt hat "Wenn der Faschismus wieder kommt nennt er sich Anti-Faschismus."!


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. Januar 2015)

Tja, wenn man eine Allianz mit Nazis und Hooligans eingeht, unter den Organisatoren auch Vorbestrafte und ausländerfeindiche Spinner sitzen, man Nazi-Vokabular a la "Lügenpresse" und "Volksverräter" bedient und dann noch offen Stimmung gegen den Islam macht, dann muss eben mit sehr viel Gegenwind rechnen. Das sagt einem doch schon der gesunde Menschenverstand. Man kann nicht so auftreten und sich dann darüber empören, dass man aus allen Richtungen bekämpft wird. Ich mein, das kann man natürlich schon, aber das beweist nur einmal mehr die geistige Beschränktheit dieser Bewegung.


----------



## der-sack88 (13. Januar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Frau Merkel betreibt halt eine Politik des Aussitzens, sollte mittlerweile bekannt sein; Und dieses Theman wird sie auch aussitzen. Außerdem muss die Politik da ja eigentlich nichts machen, die gleichgeschaltete Presse in diesem Land schwingt sowieso automatisch die Nazi Keule und die ganzen verblendeten Zeitgeist-Faschisten rennen ihnen hinterher damit man ihnen ja nicht nachsagen kann Nazis zu sein. Wird ja auch schon den Kindern in der Schule in die Birne gehämmert dass sie alle böse Nazis sind und nie irgendetwas gegen Ausländer sagen dürfen. Hier wird langsam aber sicher die Meinungsfreiheit abgeschafft, und das ist es was mir Angst macht. Unter dem Beifall tausender stirbt die Demokratie! Ich glaube der Broder war es der mal passend gesagt hat "Wenn der Faschismus wieder kommt nennt er sich Anti-Faschismus."!



Was für ein unfassbarer Bullshit. Willst du nur trollen oder meinst du das wirklich Ernst?
Dass Nazis anfällig für Verschwörungstheorien sind, war mir aber irgendwie schon vorher klar...

Mal im Ernst, man darf Pegida nicht kritisieren, aber auf der anderen Seite wird denen, die Pegida nicht kritisieren dürfen vorgeworfen, die Meinungsfreiheit abzuschaffen. Den Widerspruch darin siehts du nicht? Man man man...

Mir hat übrigens in der Schule niemand beigebracht, dass ich Nazi bin. Ich bin ganz allein darauf gekommen, dass es falsch ist, einen Weltkrieg anzufangen und 6 Millionen Unschuldige bestialisch umzubringen und allein deswegen habe ich was gegen Nazis.

Die Demokratie stirbt entweder, wenn Nazis wieder an die Macht kommen und die Demokratie einfach abschaffen, die Terroristen sich durchsetzen und damit direkt oder indirekt (siehe jüngste Aussagen von Cameron...) Erfolg haben oder wenn keiner mehr zur Wahl geht, weil eh alles "alternativlos" ist. Keines davon ist bisher der Fall. Die Demokratie stirbt auf keinen Fall, wenn es mehrere Meinungen gibt. Und das ist gerade der Fall. Wundert es dich, wenn es andere Meinungen gibt, wenn man gegen Minderheiten Stimmung macht, die absolut unschuldig sind?

Was falsch daran sein soll, gegen Faschismus zu sein, musst du mir auch erstmal erklären. Und nichts anderes ist Anti-Faschismus. Wenn man natürlich selbst Faschist ist, sind die Anti-Faschisten die bösen bzw. die "Gutmenschen". Man selbst ist dann lieber der "Schlechtmensch". Oder der "Bösmensch"? Das "Schlechttier"? Wie auch immer. Sobald der Anti-Faschismus was anderes ist als reine Ablehnung des Faschismus ist er auch kein Anti-Faschismus mehr.

Ich finde es aber amüsant, wie schnell sich sich der Jargon in der rechten Szene ändert. Aus "links-grün" wird "Zeitgeist-Faschist", aus "Lügenpresse" wird "gleichgeschaltete Presse" usw. usf. ...

edit: Achja, bevor das jetzt wieder einer in den falschen Hals bekommt: das ist nicht gegen jeden, der bei Pegida mitläuft. Nur gegen Individuen, die sowas wie das da oben verfassen. Wie gesagt gibts da ja auch andere, die sind nur leider so beschränkt, sich den falschen Leuten anzuschließen.


----------



## Captn (13. Januar 2015)

Hat sich jemand von euch mal mit der "Verkündung" von Frau Merkel befasst?

"Der Islam gehört zu Deutschland". Als BKin müsste sie eigentlich wissen, dass das kompletter Schwachsinn ist.
Was sie hätte sagen müssen/sollen/können/dürfen wäre gewesen, dass unsere 4Mio. muslimischen Bürger zu Deutschland gehören. Aber sie sagt, dass eine ganze Religion und somit auch deren verschiedene Strömungen zu Dtl. gehören. Bravo!

Punkt 1: Sie fasst eine Religion, welche innerhalb selbiger unterschiedlicher nicht sein könnte als ganze zusammen. Da haben wir wieder die Verallgemeinerung...

Punkt 2: Dtl. Ist ein säkulares Land. Religion (egal welche) hat vom Staat getrennt zu sein, ohne Wenn und Aber!

Man blicke nur mal in Richtung Süd-Osten: Viele islamische Staaten grenzen sich mMn viel zu wenig ab von Gewalttaten, welche im Namen Allahs getätigt werden. Zumal auch oft der Islam die Politik dort bestimmt.

Punkt 3: Bezieht sich auf Punkt 1: Man kann daraus ableiten, dass unsere BKin den Terroristen unter den Muslimen/Islamisten die Tür öffnet, da sie nicht differenziert.

Punkt 4: Der Online-FAZ-Artikel zu dem Treffen mit dem türkischen Minister (Name entfallen, da Groskotz) hat übrigens sehr interessante Kommentare.
Frau Merkel ignoriert also gekonnt unerwünschte Umfrageergebnisse (Meinung der Deutschen zum Islam (ich möchte an dieser Stelle anmerken, dass dies nicht der Hetze dient)) und entscheidet plump über die Mehrheit der Köpfe ihrer Arbeitgeber (Steuerzahler) hinweg. Hurra! 

Für mich gehört weder das Christentum noch der Islam, das Judentum oder Hinduismus sowie der Buddhismus zu Dtl.. Aber christliche Bräuche und Feiertage prägen uns hier lebende Deutsche jeder Herkunft mehr oder weniger. Sie gehören quasi dazu. Deshalb missfällt mir der Begriff angebliche Islamisierung. Weihnachtsmärkte dürfen aufgrund gewisser Leute nicht mehr überall stehen, Feiertage werden umbenannt, es wird über islamische Feiertage diskutiert, etc.

Integration... Ja was heißt das eigentlich? Viele meiner ausländischen Freunde könnten es mir auf Anhieb sagen. Aber unsere Politiker anscheinend nicht.
Ich habe sogar türkische Freunde und Bekannte, die sagen, dass Kopftücher nichts an Frauen verloren haben. Das ist schlichtweg Nonsens. Bei denen hat nämlich die Frau das Sagen. Von wegen Emanzipation .

Dieses Gutmenschengeschwafel geht mir allmählich auf den Sack...


----------



## Amon (13. Januar 2015)

> Mal im Ernst, man darf Pegida nicht kritisieren, aber auf der anderen  Seite wird denen, die Pegida nicht kritisieren dürfen vorgeworfen, die  Meinungsfreiheit abzuschaffen.



Klar darf man Pegida kritisieren, nur kritisiert keiner. Wenn sich ein deutscher Innenminister hinstellt und 17000 demonstrierende Menschen als Nazis in Nadelstreifen bezeichnet ist das keine Kritik! Wenn die Medien immer nur von der rechtsradikalen Pegida sprechen ist das keine Kritik! Das ist Diffamierung! Das ist das stecken in die braune Schublade! Das ist Unterdrückung anderer Meinungen!  *Das ist Faschismus!*



> Die Demokratie stirbt entweder, wenn Nazis wieder an die Macht kommen  und die Demokratie einfach abschaffen, die Terroristen sich durchsetzen  und damit direkt oder indirekt (siehe jüngste Aussagen von Cameron...)  Erfolg haben oder wenn keiner mehr zur Wahl geht, weil eh alles  "alternativlos" ist. Keines davon ist bisher der Fall. Die Demokratie  stirbt auf keinen Fall, wenn es mehrere Meinungen gibt. Und das ist  gerade der Fall. Wundert es dich, wenn es andere Meinungen gibt, wenn  man gegen Minderheiten Stimmung macht, die absolut unschuldig sind?



Achso...Also nur Nazis können die Demokratie abschaffen, wusste ich ja noch garnicht. Haben die da ein Partent drauf oder was? Wenn sich also Zeitgeist Huldiger hinstellen und die Meinung anderer unterdrücken wollen ist das ok weil sie das ja zum Schutz einer Meinderheit machen. Sag mal merkst du noch was?!



> Was falsch daran sein soll, gegen Faschismus zu sein, musst du mir auch  erstmal erklären. Und nichts anderes ist Anti-Faschismus. Wenn man  natürlich selbst Faschist ist, sind die Anti-Faschisten die bösen bzw.  die "Gutmenschen". Man selbst ist dann lieber der "Schlechtmensch". Oder  der "Bösmensch"? Das "Schlechttier"? Wie auch immer. Sobald der  Anti-Faschismus was anderes ist als reine Ablehnung des Faschismus ist  er auch kein Anti-Faschismus mehr.



Wenn der Anti Faschismus beginnt die Meinung andersdenkender zu unterdrücken wird er zum Faschismus.



> Ich finde es aber amüsant, wie schnell sich sich der Jargon in der  rechten Szene ändert. Aus "links-grün" wird "Zeitgeist-Faschist", aus  "Lügenpresse" wird "gleichgeschaltete Presse" usw. usf. ...
> 
> edit: Achja, bevor das jetzt wieder einer in den falschen Hals bekommt:  das ist nicht gegen jeden, der bei Pegida mitläuft. Nur gegen  Individuen, die sowas wie das da oben verfassen. Wie gesagt gibts da ja  auch andere, die sind nur leider so beschränkt, sich den falschen Leuten  anzuschließen.



Jetzt gehts aber los hier!!! Ich glaube es hackt!!! Rechte Szene!!! Individuen die sowas wie da oben verfassen!!! Ich glaube du hast ein Ei am wandern!!!* Du erdreistest dich hier mich als Nazi zu bezeichnen nur weil ich meine Meinung sage?! *Gehts dir noch gut?! Dir habense wohl ins Hirn geschissen!!! DU bist das beste Beispiel für meine Aussage! Leute wie du, das sind Zeitgeist Faschisten! Du bestätigst gerade genau meine Aussagen. Nazi Keule schwingen, stecken in die braune Schublade, und das nur weil jemand anderer Meinung ist als die Meinung die gewünscht wird!


----------



## der-sack88 (13. Januar 2015)

Das mit dem Weihnachtsmarkt ist eine ganz andere Geschichte. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne wurde eine Veranstaltung von Muslimen mit der Begründung, dass religiöse Veranstaltungen da Tabu sind, verboten. Konsequenterweise war das dann auch für christliche Verantsaltungen der Fall. Es ist also genau umgedreht, eben weil es keine Islamisierung gibt, hieß es dann auch nicht mehr Weihnachtsmarkt. Was ich gut finde, je weniger Religion, egal welche, desto besser.

Und die Feiertage? Wirklich? Die unterscheiden sich doch sowieso von Land zu Land, abhängig davon, ob es katholisch oder evangelisch geprägt ist. Wieso dann nicht auch für andere, relevante Religionen Feiertage einführen, wenn man schon überall was anderes hat?

Integration setzt meiner Meinung nach auch den Willen der Gesellschaft voraus, dass sie die Willigen sich auch integrieren lässt. Und das ist bei Pegida leider nicht der Fall. Wenn man Ängste schürt und Vorurteile verbreitet muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn sich jemand nicht integrieren will... wie gesagt, da sind beide Seiten gefragt.

Im übrigen zeigt die Verwendung von "Gutmensch" immer recht gut, wessen Geistes Kind man ist.




Amon schrieb:


> Klar darf man Pegida kritisieren, nur kritisiert keiner. Wenn sich ein deutscher Innenminister hinstellt und 17000 demonstrierende Menschen als Nazis in Nadelstreifen bezeichnet ist das keine Kritik! Wenn die Medien immer nur von der rechtsradikalen Pegida sprechen ist das keine Kritik! Das ist Diffamierung! Das ist das stecken in die braune Schublade! Das ist Unterdrückung anderer Meinungen! *Das ist Faschismus!*



Wenn du mir mal kurz erklären würdest, warum Pegida nicht rechtsradikal bzw. fremdenfeindlich ist, wäre ich eventuell bereit, meine Meinung zu ändern.
Mit Faschismus hat das ganze Übrigens wenig zu tun, dein inflationärer Gebrauch dieses Wortes zeigt eher, dass du wirklich keine Ahnung hast, von was du sprichst.
Aber wie gesagt, Argumente wären nett, und nicht beleidigtes um-sich-schlagen.



> Achso...Also nur Nazis können die Demokratie abschaffen, wusste ich ja noch garnicht. Haben die da ein Partent drauf oder was? Wenn sich also Zeitgeist Huldiger hinstellen und die Meinung anderer unterdrücken wollen ist das ok weil sie das ja zum Schutz einer Meinderheit machen. Sag mal merkst du noch was?!



Wie du wüsstest, wenn du richtig gelesen hättest, habe ich auch andere genannt, die aktuell die Demokratie bedrohen. Und gegen Pegida demonstrieren bzw. Argumente gegen sie nennen hat mit unterdrücken nichts zu tun. 




> Wenn der Anti Faschismus beginnt die Meinung andersdenkender zu unterdrücken wird er zum Faschismus.



Wie gesagt, mit Faschismus hat das nichts zu tun. Da gehört weit mehr zu, als die Meinung anderer zu unterdrücken. Aber du behauptest ja auch, dass man eine andere Meinung unterdrückt, wenn man seine eigene Meinung (contra Pegida) ausspricht.



> Jetzt gehts aber los hier!!! Ich glaube es hackt!!! Rechte Szene!!! Individuen die sowas wie da oben verfassen!!! Ich glaube du hast ein Ei am wandern!!!* Du erdreistest dich hier mich als Nazi zu bezeichnen nur weil ich meine Meinung sage?! *Gehts dir noch gut?! Dir habense wohl ins Hirn geschissen!!! DU bist das beste Beispiel für meine Aussage! Leute wie du, das sind Zeitgeist Faschisten! Du bestätigst gerade genau meine Aussagen. Nazi Keule schwingen, stecken in die braune Schublade, und das nur weil jemand anderer Meinung ist als die Meinung die gewünscht wird!



Nu hör aber mal auf, so beleidigt rumzuheulen. Du hast dich ganz klar im Nazi-Vokabular bedient, selbst Schuld, wenn man dich dann mit einem verwechselt. Ich stecke auch niemand in die braune Schublade, nur weil er eine andere Meinung hat. Die SPD hat in weiten Teilen auch ne andere Meinung als ich, trotzdem sind das für mich keine Nazis.  Wenn man eine braune Meinung hat, dann hingegen schon. Und für mich ist gegen Minderheiten hetzen und die aktuellen gesellschaftlichen Probleme auf den Islam schieben ganz klar braunes Zeug.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Januar 2015)

naja anfangs haben sie es ja njr gegenislamisierungen gehabt...
jetzt hetztn sie teilweise was man iwo liest gegen ausländer generell....

zur islamisierung naja... es kommen viele muslime klar, wir sollten sie akzeptieren... jedoch sollten sie ihre bräuche wenn nötig etwas anpassen da ich ehrlich gesagt keine lust habe mich riesig anzupassen in meinem eigenen land. sicher jede der seiten muss kompromisse schliesen, aber da sie hier leben wollen bin ich der meiner das a) der erste schritt von ihnen oder hochrangigen vertretern komm muss b) sie etwas mehr kompromisse machen müssten

zur generellen ausländerhetze die pegida seit kurzem treibt... ich bin für ausländeraus, jedoch nur bei denen die es nur auf freies geld vom staat abgesehen haben. sprich leute die es nichtmal versuchen wirklich einen job zu finden. jeder der versuch einen job zu finden, der sollte meiner meinung überall unterstützt und gefördert werden das er einen passenden beruf findet. aber wie gesagt, die wo es nur auf "schnorren" aus sind, sorry wenn es extrem klingt, aber diese menschen die nicht arbeiten wollen sind mir meine steuern nicht wert.

denke was die "schnorrer" betrifft werden mir einige recht geben, also biete kein "ÖH NAZIIII", weil das bin ich bei gott nicht... ich habe einige anderstgläubige in meinem freundeskreis die sich super integriert haben. diese unterscheiden sich nur darin das sie einen leichten akzent haben.


----------



## BlackNeo (13. Januar 2015)

Die Leue die der PEGIDA hinterherlaufen sind verwirrte Geister, nicht mehr. Wie Geisteskranke, denen man mit Argumenten nicht helfen kann, kann man den Pegidioten mit Argumenten, dass ihre Ängste vor Islamisierung völliger Nonsens sind, nicht helfen.

Wer da mitläuft hilft, rassistisches Gedankengut zu verbreiten und schließt sich einer Bewegung an, die von Rechtsextremisten und Rassisten geführt wird.


----------



## -Shorty- (13. Januar 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> naja anfangs haben sie es ja njr gegenislamisierungen gehabt...
> jetzt hetztn sie teilweise was man iwo liest gegen ausländer generell....
> 
> zur islamisierung naja... es kommen viele muslime klar, wir sollten sie akzeptieren... jedoch sollten sie ihre bräuche wenn nötig etwas anpassen da ich ehrlich gesagt keine lust habe mich riesig anzupassen in meinem eigenen land. sicher jede der seiten muss kompromisse schliesen, aber da sie hier leben wollen bin ich der meiner das a) der erste schritt von ihnen oder hochrangigen vertretern komm muss b) sie etwas mehr kompromisse machen müssten
> ...





Wie praktisch das es bei dir nur "Schnorrer"  aus dem Ausland gibt...

Gut möglich das sie zu uns kommen weils bisschen Geld gibt, eventuell sind aber auch Kriege , politisch/religiöse Bedrohungen, Armut oder Angst um das eigene Leben Gründe nach Schutz zu suchen und seine Heimat und Alles hinter sich zu lassen. 
Wir müssen wirklich aufpassen, dass uns keiner die Sahne vom Eis schleckt...
So viel Ausland auf dieser Welt, ohje.

//Ironie off


----------



## DerLachs (13. Januar 2015)

Er hat doch nie gesagt, dass nur Ausländer "schnorren".


----------



## Captn (13. Januar 2015)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Die Leue die der PEGIDA hinterherlaufen sind verwirrte Geister, nicht mehr. Wie Geisteskranke, denen man mit Argumenten nicht helfen kann, kann man den Pegidioten mit Argumenten, dass ihre Ängste vor Islamisierung völliger Nonsens sind, nicht helfen.
> 
> Wer da mitläuft hilft, rassistisches Gedankengut zu verbreiten und schließt sich einer Bewegung an, die von Rechtsextremisten und Rassisten geführt wird.


Nur doof, dass der Leiter unseres Verfassungsschutzes nach eigenen Aussagen zufolge keine Unterwanderung durch Rechte bei PEGIDA nachweisen konnte.


----------



## -Shorty- (13. Januar 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Nur doof, dass der Leiter unseres Verfassungsschutzes nach eigenen Aussagen zufolge keine Unterwanderung durch Rechte bei PEGIDA nachweisen konnte.



Das wäre ja auch was gewesen... nachher müssen die wieder ihre Leute rausholen und dann steht keiner mehr auf der Straße...


----------



## Captn (13. Januar 2015)

Mir ist das momentan alles zu konfus .

PEGIDA wird immer noch für rechts erklärt, auch wenn es nicht für die Gesamtheit belegt werden kann und die Linksextremen dürfen ungestraft am Rad drehen, weil die Polizei auf sowas verständlicherweise keinen Bock hat.

Was soll das?

Ich will keinen Extremismus hier sei es rechts, links, religiös ... Was auch immer.


----------



## -Shorty- (13. Januar 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Mir ist das momentan alles zu konfus .
> 
> PEGIDA wird immer noch für rechts erklärt, auch wenn es nicht für die Gesamtheit belegt werden kann und die Linksextremen dürfen ungestraft am Rad drehen, weil die Polizei auf sowas verständlicherweise keinen Bock hat.
> 
> ...



Auch wenn es nicht für die Gesamtheit belegt werden kann gilt der Mensch als eines der intelligentesten Lebewesen auf diesem Planeten. Die Phrase ist absolut unschlagbar, schönes Ding.


----------



## Captn (13. Januar 2015)

Ich kann deiner Intention nicht ganz folgen. Ist aber auch schon spät für mich.


----------



## -Shorty- (13. Januar 2015)

Wenn die Grill- und Biergartensaison beginnt ist der Spuk wieder vorbei, darum muss man sich hier nicht nass machen.
Die Politik und die Medien werden den Leuten andere Ventile bieten.


----------



## Captn (13. Januar 2015)

Na mal gucken. Ich hoffe trotzdem, dass sich in der Politik was ändert. Richtige Ansätze hat Pegida in den 19 Punkten schon mal aufgeführt. Aber mit viel Blabla und nem dicken Konto bewegt sich nichts.


----------



## -Shorty- (13. Januar 2015)

Geld regiert die Welt, nicht Links, Rechts, Rot, Grün, Blau Orange. Ändern wird sich nichts außer, dass sich das Rad immer schneller dreht.
Politik vermittelt uns diesen Prozess als steuerbar und nutzbar, dient nur als Vermittler.

SRY for OT


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (14. Januar 2015)

Nein, das ist nicht korrekt.

Geld beeinflusst die Welt, etliche andere Faktoren allerdings auch.


----------



## -Shorty- (14. Januar 2015)

Ob Geld nun steuert oder das steuernde Organ ist, gibt es da einen Unterschied?

Für den Einzelnen ja, im Gesamten nicht.

Jetzt hör ich aber wirklich auf damit.


----------



## der-sack88 (14. Januar 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> PEGIDA wird immer noch für rechts erklärt, auch wenn es nicht für die Gesamtheit belegt werden kann und die Linksextremen dürfen ungestraft am Rad drehen, weil die Polizei auf sowas verständlicherweise keinen Bock hat.



Pegida ist rechts, das sollte klar sein. Die Gesamtheit zwar nicht, also nicht jeder einzelne, der da mitläuft, aber die Parolen und die Anführer sinds definitiv. Der Rest ist wie gesagt einfach nur doof genug, denen hinterher zu laufen.

Und Linksextreme dürfen überhaupt nicht am Rad drehen, schon gar nicht ungestraft. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall, da werden schonmal ohne Beweise Linke veruteilt, die nachweislich unschuldig sind. Siehe der eine Pfarrer, Lothar König hieß er glaub ich. Auf der anderen Seite darf die NSU jahrelang ungestraft morden, während der BND Däumchen dreht und demonstrativ wegguckt.
Genau wie die Behauptung, dass die Polizei auf sowas keine Lust hat, absoluter Blödsinn ist. Gibt doch genug Videos von Straßenschlachten mit der Polizei. Oder sind die alle nur als Polizisten verkleidete Anti-Anti-Faschisten?
Ebenso gibts doch genug Fälle, wo Nazis (und diesmal meine ich die richtigen Nazis, nicht die Pegida) der Weg freigeprügelt wird, wenn sich ne Sitzblockade bildet oder der Weg sonstwie versperrt wird. Mal so ganz ohne Wertung, ob eine Blockade bei angemeldeten Demonstrationen richtig ist oder nicht oder ob das dann die Brutalität rechtfertigt, kümmert sich die Polizei da doch auch drum.


----------



## Nickles (14. Januar 2015)

Es fehlen Lehrer, Krankenschwestern, Feuerwehrleute, es gibt für den größten Teil der Bevölkerung keine gute Bildung,  es kommt Altersarmut auf nun fast die Hälfte der Bevölkerung zu, TTIP,TISA,CETA und co stehen an (Verlust aller Sozialer, ökologischer Standards, Unmöglichmachen jeder zukünftigen Politik, das Aushebeln sämtlicher Gerichte in vielen Angelegenheiten vom Amts bis zum BVerfG/Internationalisierung der menschenverachtenden Leiharbeit , 1000sende Flüchtlinge ersaufen im Meer, die Rethorische Aufrüstung gegenüber Russland kann sich jederzeit in eine handfeste Umwandeln (Zur Erinnerung das ist die 2t grösste Atom Macht der Welt ..................... ) die EU Komission sägt die Menschenrechte und sonstige Rechte jedes EU Bürgers Stück für Stück ab, Grundrechte sind offensichtlich sowieso total für den Arsch (NSA,Hartz4 100% Sanktion, Bundeswehr im Ausland,Rüstungsexporte);
es brennt an allen Ecken und Enden Deutschlands/Europas und das grösste Problem ist die imaginäre Bedrohung einer Islamisierung des Abendlandes. 
Was soll man dazu noch sagen? 
Da kann man auch nichts mehr dazu sagen (weil vor lauter Brechen bekomme ich dann leider keinen Ton mehr raus )
Divide et impera; die kleinen gegen die kleinen hetzen ^________^ , heiter weiter, immer auf den Abgrund zu 
Gib Gas!


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Januar 2015)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wie praktisch das es bei dir nur "Schnorrer"  aus dem Ausland gibt...
> 
> Gut möglich das sie zu uns kommen weils bisschen Geld gibt, eventuell sind aber auch Kriege , politisch/religiöse Bedrohungen, Armut oder Angst um das eigene Leben Gründe nach Schutz zu suchen und seine Heimat und Alles hinter sich zu lassen.
> Wir müssen wirklich aufpassen, dass uns keiner die Sahne vom Eis schleckt...
> ...



warte du hast was falsch verstanden:
a) ich bezog mich mitm ausländer raus nur auf leute dje zum schnkrren einwander... was ich ja sagte
b) es gibt genug schnorrer die deutsche sind, kla, aber das is ein ganz anderes thema auf das ich hier nicht eingegangen bin weil es nicht zur thematik gehört. deutsche schnorrer sind ein anderes problem...

deswegen sagte ich ja... ausländer raus, wenn sie nicht gewollt sind hier zu arbeiten und sich zu integrieren, sprich deutsch zu lernen und ihre bräuche soweit anzupassen das alle friedlihch coexistieren können. tun sie all dies hab ich kein problem mit. ist einer gewillt das hinzubekommen und brauch hilfe, helfe ich auch, kein problem. aber wiso soll ich wem helfen der ins land kommt und nur geld will... und dafür keine leistung bringt? ich meine sorry aber das leben ist kein wunschkonzert. da is mir lieber das mein geld sprich die steuern sindvoll verwendet werden für z.b. bildung, bessere ausrüstungen für schulen oder so...
das wollte ich damit sagen. somit bin ich ja kein nazi, sondern bin nur dafür das die wieder weggewchickt werden die nicht arbeiten wollen. weil das ganze leben ist ein geben und ein nehmen... und nur nehmen (was die schnorrer wollen) is nunma nich


----------



## BlackNeo (14. Januar 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Nur doof, dass der Leiter unseres Verfassungsschutzes nach eigenen Aussagen zufolge keine Unterwanderung durch Rechte bei PEGIDA nachweisen konnte.


Es ist auch keine systematische Unterwanderung, dazu sind die meisten rechten Schlägertypen, von denen auch ein paar mitlaufen, doch viel zu dumm. Es geht viel mehr darum, dass rechte Vorbestrafte und eindeutige Rassisten oft diese Bewegungen initiieren.

Und selbst wenn da keine Rechten mitlaufen, ist das Gedankengut was PEGIDA verbreitet rassistisch. Also sollte man sich nicht wundern, wenn man in die rechte Ecke gestellt wird. Das ist absolut richtig so.


----------



## Captn (14. Januar 2015)

"Fail detected"  : Charlie Hebdo: Marsch durch Paris mit Staatschefs auf einsamer Straße - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Wen wollen die eigentlich verarschen? Die hatten wohl doch Angst. Fragt sich nur vor wem. Wahrscheinlich vor den pösen Rechtsradikalen, die überall lauern und alles und jeden unterwandern.


Im Übrigen ist es sehr interessant, dass man einer Religion über rassistisch sein kann. Ich finde es eher rassistisch zu behaupten, dass dies rassistisch wäre .

Das ist übrigens auch sehr interessant (vorallem die Kommentare ): Türkeis Regierungschef Davutoglu vergleicht Pegida mit IS

Das wird ja immer dreister.



> Und Linksextreme dürfen überhaupt nicht am Rad drehen, schon gar nicht ungestraft. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall, da werden schonmal ohne Beweise Linke veruteilt, die nachweislich unschuldig sind. Siehe der eine Pfarrer, Lothar König hieß er glaub ich. Auf der anderen Seite darf die NSU jahrelang ungestraft morden, während der BND Däumchen dreht und demonstrativ wegguckt.
> Genau wie die Behauptung, dass die Polizei auf sowas keine Lust hat, absoluter Blödsinn ist. Gibt doch genug Videos von Straßenschlachten mit der Polizei. Oder sind die alle nur als Polizisten verkleidete Anti-Anti-Faschisten?
> Ebenso gibts doch genug Fälle, wo Nazis (und diesmal meine ich die richtigen Nazis, nicht die Pegida) der Weg freigeprügelt wird, wenn sich ne Sitzblockade bildet oder der Weg sonstwie versperrt wird. Mal so ganz ohne Wertung, ob eine Blockade bei angemeldeten Demonstrationen richtig ist oder nicht oder ob das dann die Brutalität rechtfertigt, kümmert sich die Polizei da doch auch drum.



Wie stehst du denn zu Sätzen wie "Deutschland verrecke"?

Zumal ich schon mit Polizeibeamtenisten aus meiner Bekanntschaft das Vergnügen hatte, die mir oft genug mitgeteilt haben, dass die keine Lust haben sich mit linksextremen Menschen zu prügeln, weil die Ausschreitungen oft zu extrem sind. Das macht denen auch keinen Spaß.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Januar 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens auch sehr interessant (vorallem die Kommentare ): Türkeis Regierungschef Davutoglu vergleicht Pegida mit IS



Was soll man dazu noch sagen, grade die Regierung der Türkei muss den Mund auf machen. Davutoglu, Erdogan und seine ganzen Regierungsbrüder sind doch die Rückständigkeit, Korruptheit, Zensur und Arroganz in Person.
Somal die Herrn dort selbst nachweislich den IS in der Vergangenheit unterstützt haben und wahrscheinlich noch nach wie vor tun.

Da fällt mir auch nur noch das folgende zu ein: Abbas-Besuch in Ankara: Das Netz spottet über Erdogans bizzare Trachtenshow - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
Das zeigt deutlich in welche Richtung (rückwerts gewand)  die türkische Regierung gerichtet ist...


----------



## Amon (14. Januar 2015)

Vor allem wenn man sich mal mit Polizisten unterhält. Ein Kumpel von mir ist Polizist, der musste auch zwei Jahre in den sogenannten Hundertschaften Dienst tun. Also genau die Jungs die da auf die Demos müssen, Fußballspiele usw. und was der da manchmal so erzählt hat...Also ich kann jeden Polizisten verstehen wenn der auch mal drauf haut.


----------



## thunderofhate (14. Januar 2015)

@ Beam
Ich beziehe mich jetzt auf den letzten Beitrag von dir, der an mich gerichtet war. Sorry für die leichte Verspätung.

Ich sehe keine Panikmache. Daran ändert ein Interview nichts. Man vergisst schnell, dass unsere sogenannten Volksvertreter jedes Ereignis nutzen, um immer wieder zu betonen, dass der Islam friedlich sei und damit nichts zu tun habe. Würde das auch nur ein Politiker in der Türkei oder der arabischen Welt machen, wenn ich mit einem Kreuz um den Hals und einer Bibel in der Hand einen Imam umbringe? Meinst du diese dt. Politiker haben sich selbst auf irgendeine Weise mit dem Islam beschäftigt? Vermutlich nicht mehr als Erdogan mit dem Christentum. Wenn ich etwas nicht kenne, soll ich darüber nicht urteilen. Wieso muss man nie betonen, dass der Buddhismus friedlich ist? Wieso begeht keiner in dessen Namen Selbstmordattentate?

Am verstörendsten finde ich dann immer, wenn im Fernsehen Muslime zu Pegida befragt werden und oft sagen, dass sie Angst hätten.
Hat sich mal irgendjemand gefragt, wie sich die Juden in Europa fühlen? Nicht erst seit Paris müssen die allein wegen dem, was sie sind, um ihre körperliche Unversehrtheit fürchten. Angriffe haben sich in letzter Zeit gehäuft, auch in Deutschland. Entgegen häufiger Darstellungen sind es nicht mehr größtenteils "weiße" Rechtsextreme, die für diese Übergriffe verantwortlich sind. Gegenüber Muslimen wird Kritik geäußert, sie müssen sich jedoch keine Sorgen über ihre körperliche Unversehrtheit machen. Das finde ich gut. Das gleiche Recht sollte aber auch jeder Jude auf der Welt und vor allem in Europa haben, wie auch jeder Muslim, jeder Christ und jeder andere Mensch. Abgesehen davon, dass manche davon ganz gut mit Kritik umgehen können...

Deine Aussage zur Toleranz (wo zieht man den Strich zwischen überzogener Toleranz und Ignoranz?) Deutschlands könnte ich nicht mehr zustimmen. Aber eben das, was du hierzu schreibst, traut sich doch kaum ein Deutscher auszusprechen. Eben weil die Presse aus ihm dann direkt einen Nazi macht. Die Aussagen weiter unten sehe ich ebenso wie du.

Auf diese 1,4 Millionen Zivilisten habe ich nicht reagiert, weil es ein extrem komplexes Thema ist. Es wird generell schwierig, wenn man anfängt irgendwo die Schuld zu suchen und Tote aufrechnet. Wenn man den Irakkrieg zum Religionskrieg machen möchte, steht man noch vor ganz anderen Problemen.

Unabhängig davon:
Vor 1500 Jahren waren die dort (arabisches Gebiet) lebenden Menschen auch keine Muslime. In den folgenden Jahrhunderten wurden alle zwangsislamisiert, versklavt oder getötet. Der Islam wurde gerade im arabischen Raum, Nordafrika und bis nach Spanien und wesentlich später bis vor die Tore Wiens transportiert, und zwar mit dem Schwert. Demnach hätten auch alle, die Opfer dieser Eroberungszüge geworden sind, dass gute Recht, ihre islamischen Verbreiter zu hassen. Gut, die Osmanen wurden auch wieder bis in die heutige Türkei zurückgetrieben. Die Kreuzzüge kamen erst 500 Jahre später als Reaktion auf die bisherigen Eroberungen. Gerechtfertigt?
Kurze Randbemerkung, wenn man den Kolonialismus (auch nicht zu unrecht) für bestimmte heutige Zustände verantwortlich machen möchte, darf man auch nicht vergessen, dass die Blüte der arabischen Welt nicht unwesentlich auf Sklaverei und Sklavenhandel basierte. Die Sklaverei wurde erst wegen und auf Druck der Kolonialmächte abgeschafft. Ja, diese Kolonialmächte hatten zuvor ihren Teil an der Sklaverei in Afrika. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
Im Rahmen der oben genannten Ereignisse sind übrigens weitaus mehr als das 10-fache von 1,4 Millionen Menschen getötet worden.
Ein Grund für Hass? Ich denke nicht.


Auf dein Beispiel, mich persönlich betreffend, antworte ich dir nun einmal so persönlich und privat wie ich kann:
Ich bin bekennender Christ. Ich bin nicht orthodox, ich bin nicht katholisch (auf dem Papier schon), ich bin kein Protestant. Vom Vatikan und sämtlichen "religiösen", weltlichen Instrumentalisierungen distanziere ich mich.
Ja, ich würde diese Gruppe XYZ anfangs verachten. Und das, obwohl ich weiß, dass es falsch ist. Ich würde niemals jemanden zu XYZ machen, der nicht persönlich daran beteiligt ist. Schlimm genug, wenn ich auch nur auf einen Menschen mit dem Finger zeige. 
Am wichtigsten: Ich würde diesen Menschen verzeihen. Wie kann ich erwarten, dass JHWH mir - einem Menschen - vergibt, wenn ich selbst nicht einem Menschen vergeben kann? Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass ich keine Vergeltung suchen muss, denn sie werden alle ihrem Richter gegenüber stehen, wie auch ich.
Wie unterscheide ich mich von ihnen, wenn ich mit Hass auf Hass reagiere?

Wenn du auch mit anderen hier aus dem Forum bei einem Treffen diskutieren möchtest, muss du diese mobilisieren. Ich stehe zu deiner Verfügung.
Das wird mein letzter Beitrag in diesem Bereich sein. Für Anmerkungen stehe ich per PN zur Verfügung.


----------



## aloha84 (14. Januar 2015)

Interessant, die TU Dresden bestätigt mich in der Annahme, dass es den PEGIDA Demonstranten......gar nicht groß um die Zuwanderung geht.

Der gebildete männliche Gutverdiener: Forscher erklären: Das ist der typische Pegida-Demonstrant - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


> Das Hauptmotiv für die Teilnahme an Pegida-Demonstrationen ist laut der  Studie eine generelle "Unzufriedenheit mit der Politik". An zweiter  Stelle wurde die Kritik an Medien und Öffentlichkeit genannt. Danach  folgten grundlegende Ressentiments gegenüber Zuwanderern und  Asylbewerbern.




Und mal ein schönes Beispiel, wie man Wut mit Humor begegnet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## torkol (14. Januar 2015)

Wieso gehen die dann zu PEGIDA?Wieso gründen die sich keine eigene Gruppe, anstatt sowas zu unterstützen...


----------



## Iconoclast (14. Januar 2015)

Also die Reaktionen der islamischen Welt, selbst in der Türkei, auf die neue Charlie Hebdo Ausgabe beweisen mir nicht gerade ein freundliches, tolerantes Bild. Da wird sich schon wieder total verschlossen und "verurteilt". Der Islam braucht sich doch nicht wundern, dass er weltweit nicht unbedingt angejubelt wird.


----------



## Amon (14. Januar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Interessant, die TU Dresden bestätigt mich in der Annahme, dass es den PEGIDA Demonstranten......gar nicht groß um die Zuwanderung geht.
> 
> Der gebildete männliche Gutverdiener: Forscher erklären: Das ist der typische Pegida-Demonstrant - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
> 
> ...



Naja, ob man 400 von geschätzt 30000 als representativ ansehen kann sei mal dahingestellt, aber irgendwie muss das Phänomen Pegida ja erklärt werden. Das Fratzenbuch Ding von der Welt...da musste ich schmunzeln. Hätte ich nicht gedacht, Die Welt gehört zu Springer und die Springer Presse konnte man schon immer eher rechts einordnen. Waren wohl die üblichen tumben Bomberjacken die da gepostet haben.


----------



## Captn (14. Januar 2015)

Ich finde die Antworten sehr amüsant


----------



## Adi1 (14. Januar 2015)

Der gebildete männliche Gutverdiener: Forscher erklären: Das ist der typische Pegida-Demonstrant - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten .

Sehr interessant. 

Jetzt müsste man bloß mal nachfragen, warum der Mittelstand Angst hat, abzusteigen.

Wer hat denn eigentlich die Regeln geändert?


----------



## Poulton (14. Januar 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Jetzt müsste man bloß mal nachfragen, warum der Mittelstand Angst hat, abzusteigen.


Vermutlich liegt es zu einem nicht geringen Teil mit an Problemen, welche hauptsächlich die ostdeutschen Bundesländer betreffen. Siehe dazu auch: Achgut - Wann reden wir über die ostdeutsche Gesellschaftskrise?


> [...]
> Statt der Gefahr des Islamismus sehen sich Sachsen und andere Ostbundesländer nämlich ganz anderen Bedrohungen ausgesetzt: geringen Erwerbsquoten, hoher Arbeitslosigkeit, der Abwanderung der Jungen und Qualifizierten, der Überalterung der Gesellschaft und der Hoffnungslosigkeit ganzer Bevölkerungsgruppen, die nie richtig im wiedervereinigten Deutschland ankamen. Zum Beispiel im sächsischen Hoyerswerda manifestieren sich all diese Phänomene. Mit über 70.000 Einwohnern einst eine kinderreiche und die jüngste Stadt der DDR, zählt der für rassisch motivierte Ausschreitungen bekannt gewordene Ort heute nur noch knapp 34.000 Einwohner.
> 
> Nach einem massiven Bevölkerungsschwund sind in Ostdeutschland die prekären und traditionellen Milieus im innerdeutschen Vergleich überrepräsentiert. Die einen zeichnen sich durch starke Ressentiments und Zukunftsängste aus und suchen nach Orientierung und Teilhabe, während die anderen, sicherheits- und ordnungsliebend, versuchen, fest in ihrer kleinbürgerlichen Welt der DDR zu verharren. Beide projizieren die Wut über ihre Situation und ihre Ängste auf „das System“ und Fremde und sehen durch die mögliche Zuwanderung einerseits ihre Zukunft und andererseits ihr gewohntes Umfeld, ihre Sicherheit und die öffentliche Ordnung bedroht. Dabei gibt es in den neuen Bundesländern bisher keine signifikant hohe Immigration und keinen Islamismus. Sachsen fällt eher auf durch 1.635 rechtsextremistische Straftaten (2013), 13 Todesopfer rechter Gewalt seit 1991 und einige NO-GO-Areas in Plattenbauvierteln und ländlichen Regionen, in die sich Ortsfremde lieber nicht verirren sollten.
> [...]


----------



## Verminaard (14. Januar 2015)

Sowas sehen bestimmt auch einige Leute.
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152723644955838

Irgendwie bin ich fassungslos bei dem was der da verzapft.


----------



## Bester_Nick (15. Januar 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Sowas sehen bestimmt auch einige Leute.
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152723644955838
> 
> Irgendwie bin ich fassungslos bei dem was der da verzapft.



Aber das ist doch nichts Neues. Das ist der typische Islamfaschismus vom IS. Andersdenkende/Andersgläubige werden getötet, versklavt oder vertrieben und begründet wird das ganze mit einer fanatischen Ideologie. Und so simpel diese Ideologie ist, so simpel ist auch unsere Antwort auf diese Ideologie: Luftschläge und strenge Überprüfung aller Rückkehrer.


----------



## Kinguin (15. Januar 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Sowas sehen bestimmt auch einige Leute.
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152723644955838
> 
> Irgendwie bin ich fassungslos bei dem was der da verzapft.



Nicht nur da  - aber es gibt in jeder Religion Extremisten


----------



## Speicherpapst (15. Januar 2015)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Die Leue die der PEGIDA hinterherlaufen sind verwirrte Geister, nicht mehr. Wie Geisteskranke, denen man mit Argumenten nicht helfen kann, kann man den Pegidioten mit Argumenten, dass ihre Ängste vor Islamisierung völliger Nonsens sind, nicht helfen.
> 
> Wer da mitläuft hilft, rassistisches Gedankengut zu verbreiten und schließt sich einer Bewegung an, die von Rechtsextremisten und Rassisten geführt wird.



Selten so viel Schmarrn in einem Kommentar gelesen, das sind keine Verwirrten Geister das sind groesstenteils Buerger die sich Sorgen machen, sicher marschieren da auch Rechte mit aber Groesstenteils halt nicht. Hast du dir Ausserdem auch mal die 19 Punkte durchgelesen gegen was pegida eigentlich Demonstriert? Nein? war ja zu erwarten. Aber gleich erstmal aehhh Rassist Nazi schreien, dass kennt man ja von den Gutmenschen, aber du geh mal weiter deine Gruenen waehlen. Und diese 5%  Moslems sind auch absoluter Schwachsinn bist du mal durch Groepelingen in Bremen gefahren? das sieht da aus wie in klein Istanbul, Moscheen, gefuehlte 99% Auslaenderanteil und ueberall Burkas. Super! Aber du bringst ja nichtmal Argumente und die Nazikeule ist nurnoch ein duennes, zerbrechliches Stoeckchen!
Sicher sollte man denen helfen die Hilfe benoetigen aber wir koennen wohl kaum die 100 Millionen Fluechtlinge aufnehmen, oder? Ich kennen auch genug Moslems aber die sind wenigstens Integriert und gehen Arbeiten, achja ich empfehle dir mal die Grohner Duene zu besichtigen, auch in Bremen, geh da mal nachts durch wirst du nicht Ueberleben


----------



## rammstein_72 (15. Januar 2015)

https://netzpolitik.org/2015/spd-fu...iedereinfuehrung-der-vorratsdatenspeicherung/

Na Super. Aber Pegida beschuldigen, sie würden das Attentat für ihre Veranstaltung ausnutzen (auch wenn ich wegen Bachmann und co. selber nicht mit ihr 100% Sympathisiere). Und selber machens unsere Politiker.
Naja wie immer das gleiche.

@Speicherpapst 

Doch es sind zur Zeit ca. 5% in Deutschland. Die meisten konzentrieren sich jedoch in den Großstädten wie eben Bremen, Berlin, Frankfurt usw. Dort kann der Anteil mal eben 30% und mehr haben je nach Stadtgebiet. In Berlin sind es so weit ich weiß ca. 250.000 Moslems.

Hier noch ein paar Infos zu Berlin:
BERLINERÂ*STATISTIK - Berlin - Tagesspiegel


----------



## Captn (15. Januar 2015)

Dann frage ich mich, warum man sich einer Minderheit von 5% fügt bzw. warum man sich so sehr mit denen befasst.
Habt ihr schon mal von einer Hindukonferenz gehört? Nein? Ich auch nicht. 

Im Tagesspiegel stehen übrigens 10 kritische Fragen zur aktuellen Politik und Presse. Hab aber gerade nicht den Link.

Die Sache mit der Vorratsdatenspeicherung stinkt mir übrigens gewaltig. Frau Merkel schwelgt wohl in Erinnerungen...


----------



## Speicherpapst (15. Januar 2015)

5%? Never ever! erstmal wurden nur Personen ueber 18 gefragt, viele koennen auch falsche angaben machen, es wurden nicht alle gefragt (80 Millionen+), und Fluechtlinge wurden sowieso nicht befragt.
Ausserdem traue ich nur Statistiken die ich selbst gefaelscht habe.


----------



## Exception (15. Januar 2015)

Da ich nur mit dem Handy online bin,  hier ein Link: http://www.deutschlandfunk.de/pegid...verdienend.694.de.html?dram:article_id=308668

Offenbar handelt es sich nicht nur um verirrte  Geister und sozial abgehängte Individuen.

Edit wegen Typo


----------



## rammstein_72 (15. Januar 2015)

@Speicherpapst

es ist recht schwierig zu zählen stimmt schon, aber es wird schon hin hauen. Wie gesagt auf dem Land und in kleineren/mittleren Städten, die die Masse ausmachen, gibt es kaum welche. Und wie ich schon sagte, konzentrieren sie sich in den Großstädten am meisten (Brennpunkte wo die Mieten am billigsten sind). Das die Migration da fehl schläg, sollte klar sein da selbst Einheimische kaum Chancen haben aus solchen Kreisen herauszukommen (Finanzielle Lage, Umfeld, Kriminalität, gescheitertes Bildungssystem usw.). Es ist katastrophal was in deutschen Innenstädten teilweise abgeht und zeigt auch die Gefahren von einer unkontrollierten multikulturellen Gesellschaft. Leider sind die Herkunftsländer mit muslimischen Einfluss besonders betroffen (auch wenn nicht alle so sind und die Integrierten mit darunter leiden müssen).

Hier ein Extremfall:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFvs6OH1bW8


----------



## der-sack88 (15. Januar 2015)

Klar sind das verwirrte Geister. Die glauben, indem sie ein paar Nazis hinterherlaufen, ihre Ziele erreichen zu können. Was ist das, wenn nicht verwirrt? Wenn man gar nicht gegen die angebliche Islamisierung ist, und trotzdem gegen sie auf sie Straße geht (oder zumindest unter diesem Motto), was soll das sonst sein?

Gott sei dank gibts in der SPD noch vernünftige Stimmen, die eben nicht auf Kosten der Anschläge versuchen, wieder die VDS einzuführen. Maas z.B. wird im Artikel ja genannt. Für mich der einzige, der in dieser Koalition bisher irgendwas gesagt hat, dass ich unterstützen kann.

Hier in Frankfurt ist das alles halb so schlimm, zumindest unterscheidet sich der muslimische Teil in den Brennpunkten nicht großartig vom Rest dort, egal ob Deutsche, Russen oder was auch immer. Bin schon zigfach nachts total besoffen durch Höchst gefallen und trotzdem gesund nach Hause gekommen, mit allen Wertsachen in der Tasche.
Die typischen Brennpunkte gibts hier nach meiner Erfahrung nicht mehr. Auch wenn ich nicht jede Ecke wirklich gut kenne. Zumindest aber besser, als die Leute in Dresden, wo es sowieso keine Muslime gibt.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Januar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Interessant, die TU Dresden bestätigt mich in der Annahme, dass es den PEGIDA Demonstranten......gar nicht groß um die Zuwanderung geht.
> 
> Der gebildete männliche Gutverdiener: Forscher erklären: Das ist der typische Pegida-Demonstrant - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten



Genauso ist es. 

Hier geht der Mittelstand auf die Straße, welche unter der Rot-Grünen-Regierung
von Schröder, Fischer und Konsorten quasi enteignet worden ist.

Aber warten wir mal 20 Jahre ab, dann wird die Rentnergeneration so groß sein,
damit man diese nicht mehr mit einem Apfel und ein Ei abspeisen kann.

Schließlich sind das auch Wählerstimmen.


----------



## Beam39 (15. Januar 2015)

Wie ich grad gelesen hab sollen erstmals Wohnungen von Salafisten durchsucht worden sein, dachte ich les nicht richtig. Naja, 5 Jahre zu spät aber immerhin tut sich langsam was.


----------



## rammstein_72 (15. Januar 2015)

@der-sack88

ich hab selber bereits Gegenden in Großstädten gesehen wo ich mich nicht Nachts rausgetraut hätte. Ich hoffe mal für dich das du weiterhin auch besoffen Gesund nach Hause kommst ^^.
Ja ich denke trotzdem sollte man die Probleme nicht ignorieren. Mann kann vieles auf meine oben genannten Punkte schieben aber nicht alles. Es findet eine schleichende Islamisierung statt (Muslimische Bevölkerungsentwicklung 1990 ? 2030 | Citizen Times     Interessanter Artikel der von den Zahlen her stimmen könnte wenn es so weiter geht) 

Aber das Ziel sollte es nicht sein zu verallgemeinern (sei es nun Kritiker oder Pegida-Anhänger) oder wie die rechtsradikalen Kleingeister alle rauszuschmeißen. Wie immer muss es auch in einer multikulturellen Gesellschaft damit diese funktioniert ein gewisses Maß geben und die Menschen die hier her kommen eine Perspektive geben. Ich bin auch für eine kontrollierte strengere Einwanderung (aber nicht so ein Müll hier:Einwanderung: CSU bleibt dabei: Ausländer sollen zuhause deutsch sprechen - Politik - FAZ) und das Aufheben des Arbeitsverbotes für Asylanden die selber u.a. Opfer von religiösen Wahnsinn wurden (was aber wie ich bereits sagte keine Chance für erneutes Lohndumping sein soll).

Theoretisch müsste ich bei der Pegida sein (nach dem Punkteprogramm), da aber wie gesagt die Köpfe mehr als Fragwürdig sind (Lutz Bachmann â€“ Wikipedia), halte ich Abstand von sowas. Aber ich finde es besser (wenn auch nicht gut) wenn die falschen etwas sagen, als das die richtigen es Tot schweigen. Ziel wäre es mit den Menschen zu reden anstatt sie von vornerein alle zu Verurteilen. Radikale Spinner gibt es auf beiden Seiten.  Die Geschichte hat jedoch schon oft gezeigt das sowas auf Dauer auch in die Hose gehen kann (ich denke da an einen kleinen Gefreiten wo man auch gesagt hat lasst in labern).


----------



## der-sack88 (15. Januar 2015)

Ja, solche Gegenden kenne ich auch. Da waren es aber kein Muslime, die dafür verantwortlich waren. In und um Aachen z.B. gibts solche Gegenden, aber da sind ganz andere Schuld dran.

Zuwanderung von Muslimen würde ich nicht mit Islamisierung gleichsetzen. Die Muslime, die ich kenne, haben alle ein aufgeklärtes und modernes Weltbild, so wie es für alle wünschenswert wäre. Die haben selbst null Interesse an einer Islamisierung, solange sie keiner in ihrem Glauben einschränkt. An den Zahlen kann man also eine Islamisierung nicht wirklich ablesen, meiner Meinung nach.
Außerdem sollte es, wenn es eine Islamisierung gäbe, doch Auswirkungen auf den Rest der Gesellschaft geben, davon spüre ich absolut nichts. Die, die sich nicht integrieren wollen bleiben unter sich und die, die sich integrieren wollen, tragen null zur Islamisierung bei.
Wie gesagt, für mich ist die Anwesenheit von Muslimen, und nichts anderes kann man aus diesen Zahlen lesen, keine Islamisierung. Wenn man das aber anders sieht, verstehe ich, wie die Islamisierung angeblich zustande kommen soll, allerdings kann ich die Angst davor dann noch weniger nachvollziehen.

Das Punkteprogramm finde ich persönlich ziemlich lächerlich. Die Punkte widersprechen sich teilweise, sind unglücklich ausgedrückt, suggerieren falsche Tatsachen usw.

Beispiele:

Punkt 1 und 2. Meiner Meinung nach widersprechen die sich potenziell. Die Pflicht, Verfolgte aufzunehmen kann sich durchaus mit der Pflicht zur Integration ins Grundgesetz widersprechen. Und was macht man dann, wieder zurückschicken und Beihilfe zu Mord leisten? Warum sollte man das z.B. bei Flüchtlingen machen, die nur vorübergehend hier untergebracht werden, weil sie z.B. nach einem Bürgerkrieg ohnehin in ihr Land zurück wollen? Statt Pauschalisierungen wäre es hier doch hilfreicher, von Fall zu Fall zu unterscheiden.

Punkt 3: Was heißt "dezentral"? Genau genommen waren die Konzentrationslager zumindest zum Teil auch dezentral, also nicht in Ballungsräumen. Sehr unglückliche Wortwahl, weil es eben in diesem Zusammenhang alles oder nichts heißen kann.

Punkt 4: suggeriert meiner Meinung nach, dass Deutschland im Vergleich zu anderen europäischen Staaten zu viele Flüchtlinge aufnimmt. Dass wir eigenlicht viel mehr Flüchtlinge aufnehmen müssten, wenn Punkt 4 eintritt, ist für die meisten wohl auch wieder der falsche Weg.

usw.

Im Grunde sind die Punkte so allgemein verfasst, das sich jeder irgendwo finden MUSS, sonst wäre man wohl ein absoluter Unmensch. Wer kann ernsthaft was gegen sexuelle Selbstbestimmung sagen? Oder Bürgerentscheide? Aber kann mir irgendwer erklären, was z.B. sexuelle Selbstbestimmung in dieser Liste zu suchen hat? Das sind einfach zwei hingerotzte Worte, die spätestens seit 68 in aufgeklärten Kreisen sowieso Standard ist. Außer natürlich bei Konservativen, egal welcher Glaubensrichtung, und den Päderasten unter den katholischen Würdenträgern.

edit: Achja, Punkt 9 ist mir noch besonders negativ aufgefallen. Warum zu Hölle sollten Asylbewerber straffällig werden? Die kommen aus Krisengebieten und für die ist Deutschland ein absoluter Traum. Wenn man z.B. den Flüchtlingschor aus der Anstalt im November (?) gesehen hat glaubt man doch eher, dass die alles tun würden, um hier zu bleiben, allein um ihre Familie zu retten. Wenn sie natürlich trotzdem straffällig werden sollten, was ich wie gesagt für extrem unwahrscheinlich und extrem dumm halte, sollte man das natürlich nicht tolerieren.
Bei Migranten sehe ich das aber vollkommen anders. Warum sollte jemand, der seit Jahren hier lebt, vielleicht sogar in der zweiten oder dritten Generation, fließend deutsch spricht und sich auch sonst "deutsch" verhält, abgeschoben werden? Auch da gilt: Pauschalisierungen sind der völlig falsche weg, weil jeder Migrant anders ist. Warum sollte man den Großteil, der sich integriert, anders beurteilen, als Deutsche? Der einzige Unterschied ist der Ort, wo die geboren wurden, ansonsten gibts überall Arschlöcher und Heilige.
Ansonsten fordere ich einfach, auch Deutsche straffällige abzuschieben, die brauch ich hier genau so wenig wie straffällige Migranten.


----------



## rammstein_72 (15. Januar 2015)

Pegida sprach auch davon, dass diese Gesetze die auch bereits im Grundgesetz stehen auch von Politik, Gesellschaft usw. auch eingehalten werden sollen. Es gibt auch außerhalb von muslimischen (oder allgemein Religiösen) Kreisen Homophobe und frauenfeindliche Menschen ("Frauenartzt" die Texte muss man sich teilweise reinziehen) wo man echt denkt wer hat denen ins Gehirn ge...

Ich sehe bei Punkt 1 und 2 keinen Widerspruch. Wer schutz wirklich sucht, sollte auch dankbar für jede Hilfe sein. Klar haben die Menschen nen Schaden fürs Leben weg und viele auch in ihrer Familie habens nicht geschafft oder werden vermisst. Dennoch sollte eine gewisse Grundordnung herrschen. Wobei wir bei einer Quelle des Übels im nächsten Punkt sind:

Punkt 3: Ja so könnte man es auch sehen stimmt. Aber ich sehe in "Dezentral" eher die Lösung die Flüchtlinge besser zu verteilen. Es wurde schon (glaube aloha84 wars) bereits gesagt das sich Deutschland bei der Asylfrage einfach verschätzt hat. Vllt kann er ja nochmal wiederholen was hier in De. abgeht. Es gibt zu viele Asylanten die nicht menschenwürdig versorgt werden können. Es gibt ein paar Berichte über überfordertes Personal, mangelnde Versorgung (sei es Medizinisch oder Lebensmittel) und das Quartieren in Massenräumen. Das da einige Asylbewerber überfordert sind die vllt. sich sonstwas von Europa versprochen haben ist klar.

Punkt 4: siehe oben zum Einhalten der Gesetze

Punkt9: Sollten die Punkte eingehalten werden und die Asylanten haben eine menschenwürdige Notunterkunft, dann sollten bei Unruhestüfter natürlich die Abschiebung erfolgen und die gibt es zu genüge. Ich rede hier nicht von einmaligen Tätlichkeiten sondern von z.B. Wiederholungstätern oder eben schlimmeren Sachen. Das dies die Ausnahme ist (sofern sie ordentlich untergebracht wurden), da gebe ich dir recht aber diese sollten nicht den Ruf der friedlichen Asylanten in den Schmutz ziehen.

Wenn ein Migrant mehrfach vorbestraft ist und es einfach nicht lernt, muss es als Warnung für die anderen zu einer Abschiebung kommen. Das tut mir erstmal Leid für die Familie (sofern sie nicht selber in solchen Kreisen unterwegs ist) aber Strafe muss nun mal sein. Ist woanders genauso. Dabei rede ich nicht von kleinen Delikten wie Kaugummi klauen oder bei rot über die Ampel fahren. Nein ich rede von solchen Leuten:

Der Fall Tugce Albayrak: Wer ist der TotschlÃ¤ger? - n-tv.de

es handelte sich hierbei um einen Serben albanischer Herkunft (Moslem) der diese Tat begang. Dazu war er Asylant der während des jugoslwaischen Krieges hier her kahm. Er hatte mehrere Vorstrafen zumal er kein Aufenthaltsrecht mehr hatte (der Krieg ist lange vorbei). Natürlich beschmutzt er das Ansehen von Asylanten und friedlichen Moslems (wobei ich selber den Islam kritisch sehe).

Jeder der in Deutschland Mordet, Schlägt, Vergewaltigt oder was weis ich sollte mit aller Härte des Gesetzes gleich bestraft werden (Egal woher er kommt). Migranten die einen deutschen Pass haben sollte man bei solchen Kalibern aufgrund von Unwürdigkeit die Staatsbürgerschaft entziehen (d.h. auch alle deutsche Ehrenrechte wie z.B. wählen gehen) und nach der Haft sofort ausweisen können (Bei  Ausländern ohne De. Pass ebenfalls). Diese Menschen schüren Hass und schaden einer multikulturellen Gesellschaft. (Klingt hart aber anders gehts nicht). Siehe IS-Kämpfer die zwar nicht in De. mordeten aber dennoch Schwerverbrecher sind.

Deutsche kann man nicht abschieben ganz klar, ist aber kein Argument in meinen Augen, da es ein einheimisches Problem ist und ein Beweis das die Politik oftmals noch nicht mal unsere eigenen Menschen in die Gesellschft integrieren können (eben wegen jenen Gründen der sozialen Ungerechtigkeit, Brennpunkten, Bildung etc.)

Es stimmt schon, dass ein paar Punkte besser definiert werden sollten aber ich kann da jetzt nichts negatives erkennen. Aber vllt. ist es ja von Bachmann und co. Absicht um am Ende frei zu Interpretieren wie wir beide es jetzt tun?


----------



## Amon (15. Januar 2015)

Neues Heft ?Charlie Hebdo?: Um wen weint Mohammed?

Sollte man lesen.



> Warum zu Hölle sollten Asylbewerber straffällig werden?





> Wenn sie natürlich trotzdem straffällig werden sollten, was ich wie  gesagt für extrem unwahrscheinlich und extrem dumm halte, sollte man das  natürlich nicht tolerieren.



Dann solltest du dich mal mit den kriminellen Asylanten unterhalten die es ja deiner Meinung nach nicht geben dürfte, die aber real existent sind.

http://www.landtag.nrw.de/portal/WWW/dokumentenarchiv/Dokument/MMD16-1764.pdf


----------



## der-sack88 (15. Januar 2015)

@rammstein_72

Wie gesagt, von Fall zu Fall unterscheiden. Dein Beispiel, vorbestraft und ohne Aufenthaltsrecht, ist ein Fall, in dem ich zustimme.
Wer aber laut Pass deutscher ist, auch wenn er hier nicht geboren wurde, ist für mich wie jeder andere Deutsche zu verurteilen. "Unwürdigkeit der Staatsbürgerschaft" träfe dann nämlich auf jeden Straftäter zu, egal welcher Herkunft. Über die "Unwürdigkeit" sollte allein die Tat entscheiden, die Herkunft darf da keine Rolle spielen. Es wäre schwer zu vermitteln, wenn man einen Deutschen weiterhin für "würdig" hält, auch wenn er vielfach vorbestraft ist und wegen dutzendfachem Mord mit Vergewaltigung angeklagt wird, und einem Migranten mit deutschen Pass diese "Würdigkeit" für einen "einfachen" Mord nimmt, um mal ein konkretes Beispiel zu nennen.
Und um den Gedanken mal weiterzuspinnen: Leute wie Hoeneß, die Schwarzer usw. scheint Deutschand nicht "würdig" genug zu sein, um ihr Geld hier zu lassen. Warum schiebt man die dann nicht in die Steuerparadiese ab, wo ihr Geld schon ist? Nicht ganz Ernst gemeint, aber die ganze Sache ist so vielschichtig...
Ich könnte es einfach mit meinem Gewissen nicht vereinbaren, wenn Leute, die auf dem Papier gleich sind, anders verurteilt werden, nur weil sie woanders herkommen, anders aussehen oder an einen anderen Propheten glauben. Es ist schon schlimm genug, dass Urteile von finanzieller Situation und Standing des Angeklagten abhängig gemacht werden, dass wäre nochmal eine Steigerung.

@Amon

Ich habe ja nur gesagt, dass ich es für unwahrscheinlich halte, was doch impliziert, dass ich davon ausgehe, dass es vorkommt, oder? Wenn auch selten. Und das bestätigen die Zahlen doch. Die wirklich abschiebungswürdigen Straftaten wirken auf mich doch noch recht übersichtlich, da sind da ja auch Schlägerein usw. dabei. Für mich prizipiell kein Grund, jemanden abzuschieben, abhängig natürlich von den Folgen der Schlägerei. Andere Fälle sind Streite (komischer Plural), Brandmeldealarm oder einfach nur "verdächtige Person". Die Frage ist jetzt, ob man jemanden gleich abschieben muss, nur weil er fälschlicherweise mal den Feueralarm betätigt oder weil irgendein Nachbar ihn für verdächtig hält.
Bei sowas wie Körperverletzung muss man aber natürlich nicht diskutieren.
Wobei da wenn ich das richtig sehe nicht steht, wie groß dass Heim ist, was absolute Zahlen leider nutzlos macht. Von daher würde ich ganz vorsichtig sein, irgendwelche konkreten Schlüsse zu ziehen.


----------



## rammstein_72 (15. Januar 2015)

Ja so kann man das auch sehen. Aber ich sehe es etwas strenger und da mache ich auch keine Unterschiede zwischen Arm und Reich. 
Wobei es ja schon einen Unterschied zwischen Staatsangehörigkeit und Volksangehörigkeit gibt. Der Migrant behält zweiteres unabhängig ob er ersteres gewinnt oder verliert und hat deshalb soweit ich weis auch ein Recht in seiner Heimat einen neuen zu beantragen (sollte das nicht stimmen kann gerne berichtigt werden aber theoretisch sollte es gehen). Problem wären da nur die Halbdeutschen.  Wenn nicht wäre ein Aberkennen der wie bereits besagten Ehrenrechte wie wählen gehen (glaube das gibts auch bereits) auch ok auch wenn mir ersters bei solchen Leuten lieber wäre. 

PS: Eine Einsame Insel kennst du zufällig nicht oder ^^? (nur Spaß)


----------



## der-sack88 (15. Januar 2015)

Ok, für mich gibts eben sowas wie Volksangehörigkeit nur ganz untergeordnet. Weil das eben schwer zu definieren ist. Was ist denn das "deutsche" Volk? Für mich ist das Bayerische oder der Karneval genau so fremd wie das Nahöstliche. Trotzdem leb ich mit denen durch einen dummen Zufall im selben Land. 
Wie beim Link der Forderung der CSU oben: die Bayern sprechen daheim ja auch kein deutsch.

Und bei den Stichworten Straftäter und einsame Insel fällt mir das hier ein.


----------



## Captn (15. Januar 2015)

Naja, die sprechen halt mit Dialekt, wobei alles nicht bayrische ein Saupreiß ist. Ich berlinere hier ja auch nicht .


----------



## Amon (15. Januar 2015)

> Ich habe ja nur gesagt, dass ich es für unwahrscheinlich halte, was doch  impliziert, dass ich davon ausgehe, dass es vorkommt, oder? Wenn auch  selten. Und das bestätigen die Zahlen doch. Die wirklich  abschiebungswürdigen Straftaten wirken auf mich doch noch recht  übersichtlich, da sind da ja auch Schlägerein usw. dabei. Für mich  prizipiell kein Grund, jemanden abzuschieben, abhängig natürlich von den  Folgen der Schlägerei. Andere Fälle sind Streite (komischer Plural),  Brandmeldealarm oder einfach nur "verdächtige Person". Die Frage ist  jetzt, ob man jemanden gleich abschieben muss, nur weil er  fälschlicherweise mal den Feueralarm betätigt oder weil irgendein  Nachbar ihn für verdächtig hält.
> Bei sowas wie Körperverletzung muss man aber natürlich nicht diskutieren.
> Wobei da wenn ich das richtig sehe nicht steht, wie groß dass Heim ist,  was absolute Zahlen leider nutzlos macht. Von daher würde ich ganz  vorsichtig sein, irgendwelche konkreten Schlüsse zu ziehen.



Du hast gesagt dass Asylanten nicht straffällig werden, ich wollte dir nur zeigen dass dem nicht so ist. Ich sage ja auch nicht dass man jemanden abschieben soll nur weil er einen Feuermelder betätigt hat, das wäre schon etwas übertrieben.  Was aber nichts daran ändert dass das drücken des Feuermelders ohne Grund Misbrauch einer Notrufeinrichtung ist und damit nach §145 StGB strafbar ist.


----------



## lozux (15. Januar 2015)

Speicherpapst schrieb:


> Selten so viel Schmarrn in einem Kommentar gelesen, das sind keine Verwirrten Geister das sind groesstenteils Buerger die sich Sorgen machen, sicher marschieren da auch Rechte mit aber Groesstenteils halt nicht. Hast du dir Ausserdem auch mal die 19 Punkte durchgelesen gegen was pegida eigentlich Demonstriert? Nein? war ja zu erwarten. Aber gleich erstmal aehhh Rassist Nazi schreien, dass kennt man ja von den Gutmenschen, aber du geh mal weiter deine Gruenen waehlen. Und diese 5%  Moslems sind auch absoluter Schwachsinn bist du mal durch Groepelingen in Bremen gefahren? das sieht da aus wie in klein Istanbul, Moscheen, gefuehlte 99% Auslaenderanteil und ueberall Burkas. Super! Aber du bringst ja nichtmal Argumente und die Nazikeule ist nurnoch ein duennes, zerbrechliches Stoeckchen!
> Sicher sollte man denen helfen die Hilfe benoetigen aber wir koennen wohl kaum die 100 Millionen Fluechtlinge aufnehmen, oder? Ich kennen auch genug Moslems aber die sind wenigstens Integriert und gehen Arbeiten, achja ich empfehle dir mal die Grohner Duene zu besichtigen, auch in Bremen, geh da mal nachts durch wirst du nicht Ueberleben


Pass auf was du sagst.


----------



## rammstein_72 (15. Januar 2015)

@der-sack88
Das ist ne gute Frage. Das BVFG (Bundesvertriebenengesetz) beschreibt wer "sich in seiner Heimat zum deutschen Volkstum bekannt hat, sofern dieses Bekenntnis durch bestimmte Merkmale wie Abstammung, Sprache, Erziehung, Kultur bestätigt wird." Wobei im GG seit 1949 keine Volkszugehörigkeit mehr definiert ist. Keine Ahnung wie das in anderen Ländern geregelt ist aber im Fall der Abschiebung müsste so etwas nachgetragen werden. Die des BVFG hört sich mMn. gut an. Und wenn man schon dabei ist, sollte die deutsche Sprache ebenfalls ins GG was somit eine grundlegende Pflicht für jeden Migrant ist, der hier in De. leben möchte.

Die deutsche Sprache, die Menschen und die Kultur haben eine Abstammung und ihre Wurzeln liegen in diesem Land. Wobei jedes Bundesland sei es ein Sachse, Bayer oder einer von der Küste ist eine Verwandschaft in allen der vom BFVG beschriebenen Merkmale haben, würde ich jetzt mal sagen. Noch tiefer würde ich sagen sind wir eine Mischung aus Germanen, Kelten, Römer und Slaven. Aber das geht schon in Richtung OT.


----------



## Captn (15. Januar 2015)

@lozux

Warum sollte er das. 
Ich erinnere an die Meinungsfreiheit, auch wenn unseren Politikern dies nicht ganz klar ist. Ich dulde auch Meinungen, die ich nicht gutheiße .


----------



## robafan1 (15. Januar 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> @lozux
> 
> Warum sollte er das.
> Ich erinnere an die Meinungsfreiheit, auch wenn unseren Politikern dies nicht ganz klar ist. Ich dulde auch Meinungen, die ich nicht gutheiße .


Und ich erinnere daran, dass die Meinungsfreiheit da ihr Ende findet, wo sie andere in ihrer Freiheit einschränkt. Und Pauschalisierungen verbunden mit unangemessener Wortwahl sowie unbegründeten Unterstellungen sind inakzeptabel. Somit ist der Hinweis berechtigt.


----------



## Verminaard (15. Januar 2015)

robafan1 schrieb:


> Und ich erinnere daran, dass die Meinungsfreiheit da ihr Ende findet, wo sie andere in ihrer Freiheit einschränkt. Und Pauschalisierungen verbunden mit unangemessener Wortwahl sowie unbegründeten Unterstellungen sind inakzeptabel. Somit ist der Hinweis berechtigt.



Wer aller editiert jetzt die "Nazi" Aussagen aus seinen Posts?


----------



## robafan1 (15. Januar 2015)

Wenn einige den Eindruck haben das machen zu müssen, sollen sie das tun.


----------



## Captn (15. Januar 2015)

Ich denke, er spielt auf die Kritik anderer an, die Meinungen als rechts deklariert haben .


----------



## Verminaard (15. Januar 2015)

robafan1 schrieb:


> Wenn einige den Eindruck haben das machen zu müssen, sollen sie das tun.



Nochmal:


robafan1 schrieb:


> Und ich erinnere daran, dass die Meinungsfreiheit da ihr Ende findet, wo sie andere in ihrer Freiheit einschränkt. Und Pauschalisierungen verbunden mit unangemessener Wortwahl sowie unbegründeten Unterstellungen sind inakzeptabel. Somit ist der Hinweis berechtigt.



Ich will das jetzt nicht mit dicken Lettern hervorheben.
Du sagst, mMn richtig, das die Meinungsfreiheit ihr Ende findet, wo Andere eingeschraenkt werden.

Das gilt aber ausnahmslos fuer Alle.
Nicht nur fuer die Konservativen oder auch Rechten.

Ich hab das schon mal hier irgendwo geschrieben: Toleranz ist was tolles, gilt aber ausnahmslos fuer Alle!
Ruecksicht nehmen gilt genauso fuer Alle.


----------



## robafan1 (15. Januar 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> 
> 
> Ich will das jetzt nicht mit dicken Lettern hervorheben.
> ...


Hab ich denn was anderes behauptet?


----------



## lozux (15. Januar 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> @lozux
> 
> Warum sollte er das.
> Ich erinnere an die Meinungsfreiheit, auch wenn unseren Politikern dies nicht ganz klar ist. Ich dulde auch Meinungen, die ich nicht gutheiße .


Ich habe ihm nicht seine Meinung verbieten  wollen oder ähnliches, sondern ihn nur zum Nachdenken über seinen Beitrag anregen wollen. "Wähle ruhig weiter deine Grünen" ist für mich nicht gerade sachlich, kann ich genauso gut sagen wähle nur weiter deine NPD.


----------



## Amon (15. Januar 2015)

Wer NPD oder die Grünen wählt dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen...


----------



## torkol (15. Januar 2015)

Speicherpapst schrieb:


> Selten so viel Schmarrn in einem Kommentar gelesen, das sind keine Verwirrten Geister das sind groesstenteils Buerger die sich Sorgen machen, sicher marschieren da auch Rechte mit aber Groesstenteils halt nicht. Hast du dir Ausserdem auch mal die 19 Punkte durchgelesen gegen was pegida eigentlich Demonstriert? Nein? war ja zu erwarten. Aber gleich erstmal aehhh Rassist Nazi schreien, dass kennt man ja von den Gutmenschen, aber du geh mal weiter deine Gruenen waehlen. Und diese 5%  Moslems sind auch absoluter Schwachsinn bist du mal durch Groepelingen in Bremen gefahren? das sieht da aus wie in klein Istanbul, Moscheen, gefuehlte 99% Auslaenderanteil und ueberall Burkas. Super! Aber du bringst ja nichtmal Argumente und die Nazikeule ist nurnoch ein duennes, zerbrechliches Stoeckchen!
> Sicher sollte man denen helfen die Hilfe benoetigen aber wir koennen wohl kaum die 100 Millionen Fluechtlinge aufnehmen, oder? Ich kennen auch genug Moslems aber die sind wenigstens Integriert und gehen Arbeiten, achja ich empfehle dir mal die Grohner Duene zu besichtigen, auch in Bremen, geh da mal nachts durch wirst du nicht Ueberleben


Und an manchen Ortem gibt es gar keine Muslime.Nur weil an ein paar Orten das so ist, gilt es nicht für ganz Deutschland. Wieso verallgemeinerst du denn so?


----------



## robafan1 (15. Januar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Wer NPD oder die Grünen wählt dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen...


Was sollen solche Äußerungen? Beides sind Parteien im Sinne der Verfassung, ich erinnere daran, dass mehrere Verbotsanträge für die NPD gescheitert sind. Also haben beide ihre legale Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## Bester_Nick (15. Januar 2015)

Ich wähle immer die Grünen. Allerdings will ich damit nur erreichen,  dass sie den traditionellen Parteien (CDU/SPD) assistieren dürfen, um ein gewisses Maß an Umweltbewusstsein im Bundestag sicher zu stellen.  Bei einem  Kanzler oder einer Kanzlerin aus der grünen Partei hätte ich aus verschiedenen Gründen auch  Bedenken.


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Wer NPD oder die Grünen wählt dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen...



Wieso ausgerechnet die NPD und die Grünen?
Bei der NPD kann ich das verstehen. Braunes Gesocks will ich nicht haben.
Und leider laufen bei den Grünen inzwischen eine Menge Leute rum die die Leier der FDP von Wachstum und Profit nachlabern.
Aber die Basis der Grünen ist immer noch die gleiche Basis die sie immer hatten. Sie brauchen nur besseres Personal in der Führungsebene.


----------



## lozux (15. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso ausgerechnet die NPD und die Grünen?
> Bei der NPD kann ich das verstehen. Braunes Gesocks will ich nicht haben.
> Und leider laufen bei den Grünen inzwischen eine Menge Leute rum die die Leier der FDP von Wachstum und Profit nachlabern.
> Aber die Basis der Grünen ist immer noch die gleiche Basis die sie immer hatten. Sie brauchen nur besseres Personal in der Führungsebene.


Ich wollte ihm nur zeigen, dass ich ed nicht ok finde irgendwelche Parteien schlecht darzustellen. Er mutmaßt über die politische Gesinnung anderes und dasselbe tue ich bei ihm.

Zum Führungspersonal der Grünen. Auf Landesebene (hier in BaWü Kretschmann) sind die Grünen top, nur die Bundesführung kann man mal austauschen, wobei ich Cem Özdemir, gerade mit seiner Meinung über dieses brisante Thema, Einwanderung, super sympathisch. Hab neulich eine Sendung angeschaut - maybrit illner glaube ich; das war eine super Diskussion!


----------



## Amon (15. Januar 2015)

Lest mal das Buch von der Difurth, sehr interessant. 



robafan1 schrieb:


> Was sollen solche Äußerungen? Beides sind  Parteien im Sinne der Verfassung, ich erinnere daran, dass mehrere  Verbotsanträge für die NPD gescheitert sind. Also haben beide ihre  legale Daseinsberechtigung.



Klar haben beide Parteien ihre Daseinsberechtigung, die will ich auch beiden nicht absprechen. Ich finde es sogar gut dass man es noch nicht geschafft hat die NPD zu verbieten. Für mich sind aber beide Parteien absolut nicht wählbar und ich kann halt nicht verstehen dass es Leute gibt die die wählen.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Januar 2015)

Bevor ich CDU/CSU wähle, wähle ich doch lieber Grün.

Wo will Veränderung herkommen, wenn man immer dieselben Parteien wählt?


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso ausgerechnet die NPD und die Grünen?



Evt. weil die Grünen einen Knacks weg haben was die ganze Genderdebatte angeht? Ich meine mich zu erinnern das es da bei den Grünen einige sehr fragwürdige Verfechter des Femi-"Faschismus" und der Genderisierung gibt?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Bevor ich CDU/CSU wähle, wähle ich doch lieber Grün.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na nein Danke! Da wähle ich, wie bei der letzten Bundestagswahl, lieber die Linke. Die Grünen mögen zwar in einigen wenigen Punkten sich noch etwas unterscheiden, zu SPD, CDU/CSU, aber in weiten Teilen sind sie doch auch nicht mehr anders als die etablierten "Volkspartein". Dann doch lieber die Linke, die wird wenigstens von den etablierten Partein gemieden und ist noch weit von einer etablierten Partei entfernt.  Wenns schon Fruswahl mangels Alternative, dann doch ehr das. 

**edit** Grade gelesen, das eine angeblich aus dem Libanon stammende Großfamilie mit 30 Angehörigen in Hameln 14 Polizisten, sowie Sanitäter, mit Flastersteinen, Reitzgas und Fäusten angegriffen hat weil eines ihrer Familienmitglieder bei der Flucht vor der Polizei aus dem siebten Stock abgestürzt ist und später im Krankenhaus verstarb. Die gaben der Polizei dafür die Schuld:

Hameln: 14 Polizisten bei Tumult mit Großfamilie verletzt - DIE WELT


----------



## Nickles (15. Januar 2015)

Wenn sich die eckhart hinstellt und sagt die Grünen seien nie eine Friedenspartei gewesen weiss man wie schlecht es um diese steht.
Agenda 2010, liberalisierung an den finanzmärkten, das ins land holen der Immobilien Heuschrecken wurde übrigens auch unter Rot-Grün gemacht.
Wieso Grün wählen? Geh gleich Bomben legen, damit bringst du das Land schneller ins Verderben als durch das Wählen der Grünen !


----------



## Two-Face (16. Januar 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na nein Danke! Da wähle ich, wie bei der letzten Bundestagswahl, lieber die Linke. Die Grünen mögen zwar in einigen wenigen Punkten sich noch etwas unterscheiden, zu SPD, CDU/CSU, aber in weiten Teilen sind sie doch auch nicht mehr anders als die etablierten "Volkspartein". Dann doch lieber die Linke, die wird wenigstens von den etablierten Partein gemieden und ist noch weit von einer etablierten Partei entfernt.  Wenns schon Fruswahl mangels Alternative, dann doch ehr das.


Ich hab' zuletzt Rot gewählt. Die Linke träumen mMn zu sehr von sozialen Zuständen, die es in einer global ausgerichteten Wirtschaft nie geben kann.

Da sind noch die Grünen realistischer, aber nicht zuletzt weil sie sich von der deutschen "Mahnpartei" mehr in die Mitte versetzt haben.


----------



## Exception (16. Januar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich wähle immer die Grünen. Allerdings will ich damit nur erreichen,  dass sie den traditionellen Parteien (CDU/SPD) assistieren dürfen, um ein gewisses Maß an Umweltbewusstsein im Bundestag sicher zu stellen.  Bei einem  Kanzler oder einer Kanzlerin aus der grünen Partei hätte ich aus verschiedenen Gründen auch  Bedenken.


Umwelt ist da schon lange kein großes Thema mehr,  die haben mittlerweile gemerkt daß  man mit der Wirtschaft weiter kommt.
Ich möchte  auch nochmal den Link von vor ein paar Beiträgen wieder in Erinnerung bringen.
GrÃ¼ne hassen ihre eigenen WÃ¤hler - NOVAYO


----------



## Captn (16. Januar 2015)

Exception schrieb:


> Umwelt ist da schon lange kein großes Thema mehr,  die haben mittlerweile gemerkt daß  man mit der Wirtschaft weiter kommt.
> Ich möchte  auch nochmal den Link von vor ein paar Beiträgen wieder in Erinnerung bringen.
> GrÃ¼ne hassen ihre eigenen WÃ¤hler - NOVAYO


Wenn man sich die Zitate durchliest, könnte ich . Das ist doch krank.

Genauso gut könnten sie auch gleich sagen, dass man sämtliche Deutsche umbringen lassen sollte, weil es ja dann sicher zu wenig Widerstand bei den Wahlen gäbe.

Jetzt kann ich wenigstens gezielt begründen, warum ich so einen Sauhaufen nicht wähle.

Genau das sind die Leute, die uns immer wieder eintrichtern wollen, dass wir allesamt Nazis sind .


----------



## Sparanus (16. Januar 2015)

Die Grünen sind auch Faschisten...


----------



## lozux (16. Januar 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Zitate durchliest, könnte ich . Das ist doch krank.
> 
> Genauso gut könnten sie auch gleich sagen, dass man sämtliche Deutsche umbringen lassen sollte, weil es ja dann sicher zu wenig Widerstand bei den Wahlen gäbe.
> 
> ...


Also die Quelle ist ja ganz witzig zu lesen, aber 99,3% der Zitate sind komplett aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, nicht ernst gemeint (Wunschvorstellung über den Nationalfeiertag) oder einfach nur unglücklich formuliert. Sowas gibt es übrigens bei jeder Partei. Wenn ich dann noch lesen muss, dass Joschka Fischer Linksextremist ist, man man man... 

Und so eine Quelle in einer Diskussion zu bringen, dass kannst du doch nicht erbstt meinen, das ist Kindergarten.


Edit! sry falsches Zitat genommen, bin aber grade am Handy und kann das nicht ändern...


----------



## Amon (16. Januar 2015)

Joschka Fischer war zumindest mal Linksextremistisch. Er hat bei denen mitgemacht und nachweislich Polizisten mit Steinen beworfen.


----------



## lozux (16. Januar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Joschka Fischer war zumindest mal Linksextremistisch. Er hat bei denen mitgemacht und nachweislich Polizisten mit Steinen beworfen.


Ja, aber zu schreiben dass er Linksextremist ist stimmt so nicht. Steine auf Polizisten werfen ist eine Straftat, aber du kannst nicht von allen Politikern erwarten niemals eine Straftat begangen zu haben. Er war wahr südlich jung und hat etwas dummes gemacht, kein Grund ihn für immer als Linksextremist  zu bezeichnen


----------



## Amon (16. Januar 2015)

Er ist da mit marschiert was man heutzutage als schwarzen Block bezeichnet, früher nannte man die linke Anarchos. Ich nenne sowas linksextremistisch weswegen ich auch kein Problem damit habe wenn jemand den Fischer als Extremisten bezeichnet.


----------



## Speicherpapst (16. Januar 2015)

Die Gruenen sind ja auch eine 'Auslaenderpartei' die versucht mit ihrem Wahlprogramm moeglichst viele Migranten anzusprechen.


----------



## Amon (16. Januar 2015)

Speicherpapst schrieb:


> Die Gruenen sind ja auch eine 'Auslaenderpartei' die versucht mit ihrem Wahlprogramm moeglichst viele Migranten anzusprechen.


Das machen aber nicht nur die Grünen. Die andern Parteien machen das auch. Es gibt mittlerweile ein paar Millionen Ausländer mit deutschem Pass hier die alle wählen dürfen. CDU/CSU und eventuell auch die SPD haben aber das Problem dass sie nicht so offensiv um Ausländer buhlen können weil sie sonst ihre Stammwähler vergrätzen die man ja eher dem konservativen Lager zuordnen kann.


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Joschka Fischer war zumindest mal Linksextremistisch. Er hat bei denen mitgemacht und nachweislich Polizisten mit Steinen beworfen.



Heute hält Fischer Vorträge darüber wie super die Chemieindustrie arbeitet. Das nenne ich mal einen Wandel.


----------



## Verminaard (16. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Heute hält Fischer Vorträge darüber wie super die Chemieindustrie arbeitet. Das nenne ich mal einen Wandel.



Geld ist doch eine grandiose Superkraft 

Ich sag den Leuten auch immer das ich bestechlich bin, leider wird mein Angebot nie wahrgenommen


----------



## Adi1 (16. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Heute hält Fischer Vorträge darüber wie super die Chemieindustrie arbeitet. Das nenne ich mal einen Wandel.



Das kann sein.
Außerdem, sitzt der im Vorstand einer Firma, welche eine Pipeline von
Russland über den Balkan planen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Heute hält Fischer Vorträge darüber wie super die Chemieindustrie arbeitet. Das nenne ich mal einen Wandel.



Na und wieso nicht? Ist doch gut. Wenn die Grünen immer noch anarchistische Hippies wären, wie sie es früher einmal waren, dann würde sie kaum jemand wählen können. Die Grünen sind halt erwachsen geworden und haben sich mit der Realität angefreundet. Ist doch gut...


----------



## Verminaard (16. Januar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Die Grünen sind halt erwachsen geworden und haben sich mit der Realität angefreundet. Ist doch gut...



... das man zum regieren eine Wirtschaftslobbypartei sein sollte?


----------



## Two-Face (16. Januar 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> ... das man zum regieren eine Wirtschaftslobbypartei sein sollte?


Das ist die Union doch erst recht und die SPD seit langer Zeit auch.


----------



## Amon (16. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube das ist eher hinderlich. Die Wirtschaftslobbypartei schlechthin wurde vom Wähler mal so ziemlich entsorgt.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Januar 2015)

Eher von Merkel...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Na und wieso nicht? Ist doch gut. Wenn die Grünen immer noch anarchistische Hippies wären, wie sie es früher einmal waren, dann würde sie kaum jemand wählen können. Die Grünen sind halt erwachsen geworden und haben sich mit der Realität angefreundet. Ist doch gut...



Als Fischer noch bei den Grünen aktiv war, war er zwar nicht mehr anarchistisch (an der Stelle sei auf den Unterschied zwischen "ist Linksextremist" und "war Linksextremist" hingewiesen...), aber in seiner Zeit als Außenminister hat er sich auch als Wirtschaftslobbyist präsentiert (wäre neben Schröder auch schwer gewesen  ), sondern als durchaus fähigen Realpolitiker. Umweltschützer war er allerdings nie so richtig. Da muss man bei "Bündnis 90: Die Grünen" allgemein sehr aufpassen. Das ist eine Mischung aus Umweltschützern, Tierschützern (NICHT das Gleiche!), Pazifisten, Multikulti-Anhängern, Feministen,... . In der Alltagspolitik hat sich bislang fast ausschließlich der Umweltflügel durchgesetzt (Biologische Landwirtschaft, Erneuerbare, diverse Naturschutzverordnungen, Atomausstieg - der erste, der der auf abgeschaltete AKWs statt auf Milliardenklagen zielte), aber lange nicht jedes aktive Mitglied gehört dazu. Umgekehrt werden die Wünsche und Ziele vieler gern zitierter grüner Gruppierungen von der Parteispitze gern komplett ignoriert.
Die vollkommene Vernichtung ihrer Kultur durch den Anhang "/-innen", den Pegida-Mitglieder befürchten, dürften auch die Grünen so schnell nicht herbeiführen - auch wenn sie bei Frauendebatten regelmäßig am lautesten kreischen.

P.S.: Hat Pegida eigentlich mittlerweile mal konkrete Forderungen an irgendwelche Politiker gerichtet? Ich achte ja sonst immer sehr auf Ontopic, aber bei dem Threadtitel hier ist "eure Meinung" noch die klarste Eingrenzung


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. Januar 2015)

Berlin und Dresden: Geheimdienste warnen vor Terror-Anschlägen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2015)

Geheimdienste müssen warnen weil sie sich sonst selbst für überflüssig erklären. 
Stell dir vor ein Geheimdienst hat keine Bedrohungen mehr zu bieten.
Dann brauchst du ihn auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Iconoclast (16. Januar 2015)

Proteste gegen "Charlie Hebdo": Weltweiter Zorn über Mohammed-Karikaturen - N24.de

Es brennen, mal wieder, Flaggen in der islamischen Welt. Nicht, dass ich jetzt überrascht wäre.


----------



## Captn (16. Januar 2015)

Jetzt drehen alle am Rad


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. Januar 2015)

Ich frage mich, was diese Wüteriche für ein Bild von ihrem Propheten haben. Wenn Mohammed wirklich so ein großer Mann war, dann hätte er lächelnd über solch albernen Bildern  gestanden.  Aber solch einen Gedanken scheinen die überhaupt nicht entwickeln zu können und damit machen sie sich selber der Lästerung schuldig, die sie anderen vorwerfen. Die sind so drauf wie die Weiber mit angeklebten Bärten aus dem Film "Das Leben des Brain". https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDYpCr9FUmM


----------



## GTX007 (17. Januar 2015)

Deutschland hat mit um die 10 Mio Bürger die an der Armutsgrenze leben weitaus ernstzunehmendere Zukunftsprobleme.

 Man kann den Islam nicht über einen Kamm scheren. 
Das ist so wie wenn ich sagen würde das Christentum ist ÜBEL wegen  Scientology.
Der Islam ist eine ganz normale Religion und korrekt vermittelt (NICHT EXTREMISTISCH!) absolut in Ordnung.
Es gibt übrigens keine einzige Religion auf der Welt die korrekt vermittelt! schadet.

Es sind immer nur EXTREMISTISCHE - RANDGRUPPEN die sich einer Religion bedienen um Schaden anzurichten.

In der Bibel stehen ja auch viele grausame Zitate.
Zum Beispiel:
"Wenn jemand bei einem Manne liegt wie bei einer Frau, so haben sie getan, was ein Gräuel ist, und sollen beide des Todes sterben; ..."
"Da nahmen wir zu der Zeit alle seine Städte ein und vollstreckten den Bann an allen Städten, an Männern, Frauen und Kindern, und ließen niemand übrig bleiben. Nur das Vieh raubten wir für uns und die Beute aus den Städten, die wir eingenommen hatten."
usw. usf.

Paar durchgeknallte EXTREMISTISCHE Christen gibt es natürlich auch. Aber am schlimmsten ist halt Scientology die den FINANZ-FASCHISMUS fördern und ganze Wirtschaftszweige nachweislich unterwandert haben.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hiN37YoORs

Da sollte die Gemeinschaft doch eher daran arbeiten sich vor RELIGIÖSEN Mißbrauch zu schützen und nicht einfach nur "Religionen Pi mal Daumen" gegeneinander auszuspielen.


----------



## Amon (17. Januar 2015)

Ich frage mich jetzt gerade was Scientology mit dem Christentum zu tun hat...

Und das jede Religion per se friedlich ist haben wir glaube ich auch durch. Nur der ganze Multi Kulti Wahnsinn hier, der ist noch nicht durch.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Geheimdienste müssen warnen weil sie sich sonst selbst für überflüssig erklären.
> Stell dir vor ein Geheimdienst hat keine Bedrohungen mehr zu bieten.
> Dann brauchst du ihn auch nicht mehr.



Unsere Geheimdienste könnte man schon völlig problemlos abschaffen,

ohne einen Wink von den Amerikanern, kriegen die doch gar nix mit.


----------



## Speicherpapst (17. Januar 2015)

Ich glaub der BND hört sich selbst ab ohne es zu merken


----------



## Adi1 (17. Januar 2015)

Speicherpapst schrieb:


> Ich glaub der BND hört sich selbst ab ohne es zu merken



Selbst dazu wären die zu dämlich.


----------



## Iconoclast (17. Januar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Ich frage mich jetzt gerade was Scientology mit dem Christentum zu tun hat...



Die Frage hätte ich auch gerne mal beantwortet.
Bisher war mir Scientology immer als eigene "Religion" bekannt, habe noch nie etwas anderes gehört.


----------



## torkol (17. Januar 2015)

Man könnte als anderes Beispiel auch die Zeugen Jehovas nehmen, die sind sehr stark an den Christentum angelehnt mMn.


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2015)

Ich frage mich jedesmal wieder wo sie auf die Schnelle immer die Flaggen herbekommen die dann verbrannt werden?


----------



## Verminaard (17. Januar 2015)

torkol schrieb:


> Man könnte als anderes Beispiel auch die Zeugen Jehovas nehmen, die sind sehr stark an den Christentum angelehnt mMn.



Er hat Jehova gesagt! *kreisch*


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Januar 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Unsere Geheimdienste könnte man schon völlig problemlos abschaffen,
> 
> ohne einen Wink von den Amerikanern, kriegen die doch gar nix mit.



Der ehemalige hochrangige Angestellte der NSA, Thomas Drake, bezeichnete den BND als "Wurmfortsatz" der NSA. Deshalb ist davon auszugehen, dass die NSA und der BND untrennbar miteinander verbunden sind. Und da die NSA der wohl kompetenteste Geheimdienst der Welt ist und der BND praktisch ein Teil von ihm darstellt, gehört auch der BND zu den kompetentesten Geheimdiensten der Welt. 

Für Aufdeckung und Unterbindung von Spionage in Deutschland, so zum Beispiel durch die NSA oder CIA, ist übrigens nicht der BND zuständig, der ein Auslandsnachrichtendienst Deutschlands ist,  sondern der Inlandsnachrichtendienst, das Bundesamt für Verfassungsschutz, kurz BfV, zuständig. Und das BfV ist es auch, dass bei der Spionageabwehr kläglich versagt hat. In Deutschland haben wir ja 3 Geheimdienste: Den BND,  den MAD (nur fürs Militär zuständig) und das BfV. Das BfV hat deinen Spott verdient, aber bei den anderen beiden Geheimdiensten kann man ohne Weiteres keine Inkompetenz feststellen. Zum Beispiel leistet Gerhard Conrad, ein Agent des BND, im nahen Osten auch für die Amerikaner unschätzbare Dienste. Außerdem hat der BND seinen Zeugen Rafid Ahmed Alwan (Curveball), dessen Aussagen die Amerikaner maßgeblich zum Irak Krieg veranlassten, als unglaubwürdig eingestuft und die Amerikaner vor Verwendung seiner Informationen über angebliche Massenvernichtungswaffen gewarnt... Aber egal, anderes Thema.


----------



## rabe08 (17. Januar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Und da die NSA der wohl kompetenteste Geheimdienst der Welt ist und der BND praktisch ein Teil von ihm darstellt, gehört auch der BND zu den kompetentesten Geheimdiensten der Welt.



Quatsch. In der gesamten Dikussion, die auch in den USA geführt wird, fehlt bisher eins: das größte Killerargument wäre doch für die Befürworter "Diesen Anschlag haben wir verhindert". Konnten sie bis jetzt nicht vorweisen. Klar, wenn ich jegliche Information speichere, kann ich nach einem Anschlag immer schnell herausfinden, wer es war. Siehe Boston z.B. Kompetenz sieht anders aus. Die haben einfach viel zu viel Daten, um da etwas sinnvolles rauszulesen. Wenn ein Anschlag stattgefunden hat, ist ein Ansatzpunkt da. Dann kann ich die Geschichte im nachhinein auswerten. Menschenleben rettet das nicht.

Zu Pegida: wer mit Nazis marschiert, ist selber ein Nazi. Punkt.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Januar 2015)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Quatsch. In der gesamten Dikussion, die auch in den USA geführt wird, fehlt bisher eins: das größte Killerargument wäre doch für die Befürworter "Diesen Anschlag haben wir verhindert". Konnten sie bis jetzt nicht vorweisen. Klar, wenn ich jegliche Information speichere, kann ich nach einem Anschlag immer schnell herausfinden, wer es war. Siehe Boston z.B. Kompetenz sieht anders aus. Die haben einfach viel zu viel Daten, um da etwas sinnvolles rauszulesen. Wenn ein Anschlag stattgefunden hat, ist ein Ansatzpunkt da. Dann kann ich die Geschichte im nachhinein auswerten. Menschenleben rettet das nicht.


Das stimmt so nicht, die Sauerland-Gruppe z.B. wurde durch geheimdienstliche Aufkärung ausgehoben, ein Anschlag dank zuvor von NSA und CIA erhaltener Informationen verhindert.



rabe08 schrieb:


> Zu Pegida: wer mit Nazis marschiert, ist selber ein Nazi. Punkt.


Der Großteil der PEGIDA-Anhänger ist laut Studien ein deutscher Mittelständler leicht gehobenen Alters (bis 45). Der tatsächliche "Nazi-Anteil" liegt bei "bestenfalls" 42%, im Extremfall sind es laut bisheriger Statistiken 56. Das Problem ist weniger die breite Masse an Leuten, die da mitlaufen, eher die Antreiber im Vordergrund, welche sich oftmals zuvor einen Namen in der Neo-Nazi-Szene gemacht haben. Diese sind zwar ebendort bekannt, aber nicht immer bei allen Leuten die da mitmarschieren, die haben oft gar keine Ahnung, wem sie da eigentlich hinterherlaufen.


Threshold schrieb:


> Ich frage mich jedesmal wieder wo sie auf die Schnelle immer die Flaggen herbekommen die dann verbrannt werden?


Ich bitte dich, die werden doch genau dafür gefertigt, inkl. Rabatte und Sonderaktionen. "Beim Kauf von 3 Flaggen XY, Feuerzeug und Benzin inklusive".


----------



## cryon1c (17. Januar 2015)

Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht, das gilt auch für die Leute die den Nazis nachlaufen. Auch wenn das nicht strafrechtlich verfolgt wird, führt das zu Problemen. Ich hab gedacht nach so vielen Jahren wäre man das Problem "rechts" irgendwann lösen, aber die braune Kacke ist immer noch am dampfen...


----------



## GTX007 (17. Januar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Ich frage mich jetzt gerade was Scientology mit dem Christentum zu tun hat...




* Das Christentum gehört zu den Glaubensrichtungen, 
     mit denen sich zukünftige Geistliche von Scientology 
     während ihrer Ausbildung auseinandersetzen müssen.*

Hier wird eindeutig eine Religion  MIßBRAUCHT; und genau das geht ja mal gar nicht.
Scientology ist eine totalitäre IDEOLOGIE.


----------



## Iconoclast (17. Januar 2015)

GTX007 schrieb:


> * Das Christentum gehört zu den Glaubensrichtungen,
> mit denen sich zukünftige Geistliche von Scientology
> während ihrer Ausbildung auseinandersetzen müssen.*



Auf deiner Seite mal ein bisschen weiterlesen. 



> Tatsächlich gibt es zwischen Scientology und dem Christentum keine  Vereinbarkeit. Als ein auf satanistischen Prinzipien beruhendes  Glaubenssystem ist Scientology dem Christentum diametral  entgegengesetzt. Die Wahrheit ist, dass man nie beides sein kann, ein  Christ und ein Scientologe.


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Januar 2015)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Quatsch. In der gesamten Dikussion, die auch in den USA geführt wird, fehlt bisher eins: das größte Killerargument wäre doch für die Befürworter "Diesen Anschlag haben wir verhindert". Konnten sie bis jetzt nicht vorweisen. Klar, wenn ich jegliche Information speichere, kann ich nach einem Anschlag immer schnell herausfinden, wer es war. Siehe Boston z.B. Kompetenz sieht anders aus. Die haben einfach viel zu viel Daten, um da etwas sinnvolles rauszulesen. Wenn ein Anschlag stattgefunden hat, ist ein Ansatzpunkt da. Dann kann ich die Geschichte im nachhinein auswerten. Menschenleben rettet das nicht.
> 
> Zu Pegida: wer mit Nazis marschiert, ist selber ein Nazi. Punkt.



Nun, ich habe mich im Allgemeinen zur Kompetenz deutscher Geheimdienste geäussert. Wie nützlich unsere Geheimdienste speziell bei der Terrorverhütung in Deutschland sind, weiß ich nicht. Sicherlich werden die deutschen Geheimdienste in Zusammenarbeit mit den Geheimdiensten anderer Länder ihren Nutzen haben.  Die Vorratsdatenspeicherung, auf die du anspielst, ist ja nur ein Aspekt der Terrorbekämpfung. Letztendlich ist es aber leider so, dass, ich zitiere De Maiziere: "Ein Anschlag in Deutschland nicht ausgeschlossen werden kann."


----------



## Iconoclast (17. Januar 2015)

Gerade gelesen. Langsam wirds lächerlich. 

Aldi Süd handelt sich mit Minarett auf Seifen-Etikett Ärger ein

Gestern Flaggen heute Seifen.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Januar 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Gerade gelesen. Langsam wirds lächerlich.
> 
> Aldi Süd handelt sich mit Minarett auf Seifen-Etikett Ärger ein
> 
> Gestern Flaggen heute Seifen.



Naja, man kann in dem Fall schon mal Fragen was der Produktdesigner sich dabei gedacht hat. 
Gibts denn Produkte zur Körperpflege mit Kirchen drauf? Seh den Zweck nicht.

Oder Papst-Seife um sich rein zu waschen?  

Das das Beispiel allerdings in seiner eigenen Bedeutungslosigkeit versinkt ist ja erstmal ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Iconoclast (17. Januar 2015)

Es ist nur eine kleine Sache, stimmt schon. Aber auch eine von Vielen. Das summiert sich halt.

Sowas hier ist dann schon eher bedenklich. "Je suis Muhamed" - Aktion, mit Toten. Und das sind keine Islamisten, wo mir einer sagen kann, dass die nix mit dem Islam zu tun haben.

"Je suis Mohamed": Tote bei Protesten gegen Charlie Hebdo - N24.de


----------



## Poulton (17. Januar 2015)

Wer der Meinung war dümmer gehts nimmer: TLZ: USA-Gegner laden zur "Endgame"-Demo in Erfurt


> "Endgame" steht als Abkürzung für "Engagierte Demokraten gegen die Amerikanisierung Europas".


----------



## Speicherpapst (17. Januar 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wer der Meinung war dümmer gehts nimmer: TLZ: USA-Gegner laden zur "Endgame"-Demo in Erfurt



Ich mag Amerika auch nicht aber man kanns auch Übertreiben


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Januar 2015)

Ich glaub, es wird Zeit für eine neue Demonstration: EWGDDDOG

Engagierte Wessis gegen dümmliche Demontrationen der ostdeutschen Gehirnamputierten.


----------



## Speicherpapst (17. Januar 2015)

Oder ohhfshsfhsdfofsd

Gegen sinnloses herumhauen auf der Tastatur.


----------



## Verminaard (17. Januar 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Gerade gelesen. Langsam wirds lächerlich.
> 
> Aldi Süd handelt sich mit Minarett auf Seifen-Etikett Ärger ein
> 
> Gestern Flaggen heute Seifen.



Waren das jetzt wieder nur extremistische Einzelfaelle?


Irgendwo wirds echt albern.
Eine Seifenverpackung die den Orient vermitteln soll, was hier eigentlich befuerwortet werden sollte, da dies positiv dargestellt wird, ist schlimm?

Bald darf kein Nichtmoslem mehr Allah oder irgendwas in der Richtung sagen, ohne Angst zu haben Konsequenzen davontragen zu muessen.
Und wie diese aussehen koennen sieht man.

Natuerlich alles nur Einzelfaelle.


----------



## Iconoclast (17. Januar 2015)

Da kann ich dir nur recht geben.

Viel schlimmer finde ich aber sowas hier: Niger: Kirchen wegen "Charlie"-Karikaturen angezündet | STERN.DE
Man bekommt immer zu hören, dass die alle nichts mit dem Islam zu tun haben. Ja wer hat denn dann mit dem Islam zu tun? Scheint ja irgendwie kaum einer zu sein. 7 Kirchen wegen Papierblättern/Heftchen angezündet und ein Toter. Sorry, aber friedliches Volk/friedliche Religion am A.... .


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Januar 2015)

Um die Muslime ausserhalb Deutschlands bzw Europas müssen wir uns Gott sei Dank (hahaha) nicht kümmern. 

Gabriel im kurzen ARD-Interview auf der islamischen Mahnwache gegen Terror am Brandenburger Tor: 





> Die Menschen, die (hier) Muslime sind, gehören zu uns und damit gehört auch ihre Religion zu uns (zu Deutschland). Es gibt nicht den Islam, aber den, der zu Deutschland gehört, den haben wir heute hier gesehen. Der hat sich heute hier artikuliert. Es ist eine friedliche Religion, die, finde ich, uns auch vieles bieten kann. Ich glaube, heute ist auch deutlich geworden, dass wir vielleicht immer noch viel zu wenig voneinander wissen. Und dagegen kann man ja ne Menge tun.



Tausende bei Mahnwache in Berlin: "Euer Hass ist unser Ansporn" | tagesschau.de


----------



## Iconoclast (17. Januar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Um die Muslime ausserhalb Deutschlands bzw Europas müssen wir uns Gott sei Dank (hahaha) nicht kümmern.



Stimmt, kommen ja nur so wenige hier rüber. 2014 war nur ein weiteres Rekordjahr. Was sollte man da mal gucken, was da drüben so los ist? Völlig unverständlich...


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Januar 2015)

Du kannst ja gerne gucken und über Proteste, Scharia, Zwangsheirat, Ehrenmord und die theokratische Ordnung dort die Nase rümpfen. Hauptsache du differenzierst zwischen dem Islam hier und dem Islam dort.


----------



## Verminaard (17. Januar 2015)

Wird der Islam dort nicht zum Islam hier, wenn Leute die den Islam dort so ausleben nach Deutschland kommen?
Oder werden die komplett anders, sobald sie europaeische Staaten bzw. Deutschland betreten?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (17. Januar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich glaub, es wird Zeit für eine neue Demonstration: EWGDDDOG
> 
> Engagierte Wessis gegen dümmliche Demontrationen der ostdeutschen Gehirnamputierten.



Typisch Antifa-Anhänger aus den alten Bundesländern, die mal wieder gegen Sachsen hetzen müssen.
Nicht PEGIDA sind die Hetzer sondern IHR.

Alexander Gauland von der AfD sagte übrigens dass die hier friedlich lebenden  aufgeklärten Muslime zu Deutschland gehören aber nicht der Islam da dieser keine kulturelle oder historische Bedeutung in Deutschland hat.

Rechte sind nicht schlechter als Linke solange sie keine Extremnisten sind.


----------



## rabe08 (17. Januar 2015)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht, die Sauerland-Gruppe z.B. wurde durch geheimdienstliche Aufkärung ausgehoben, ein Anschlag dank zuvor von NSA und CIA erhaltener Informationen verhindert.



Nö. Walter von Rossum hat da ein sehr gutes Feature drüber gemacht. Google mal danach. Den Fall führen die Geheimdienste übrigens selber nicht als verhinderter Anschlag. Nur Politiker nehmen es immer wieder gerne.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Großteil der PEGIDA-Anhänger ist laut Studien ein deutscher Mittelständler leicht gehobenen Alters (bis 45). Der tatsächliche "Nazi-Anteil" liegt bei "bestenfalls" 42%, im Extremfall sind es laut bisheriger Statistiken 56. Das Problem ist weniger die breite Masse an Leuten, die da mitlaufen, eher die Antreiber im Vordergrund, welche sich oftmals zuvor einen Namen in der Neo-Nazi-Szene gemacht haben. Diese sind zwar ebendort bekannt, aber nicht immer bei allen Leuten die da mitmarschieren, die haben oft gar keine Ahnung, wem sie da eigentlich hinterherlaufen.



Na und? Ich bleibe dabei: Hier muß sich jeder selber entscheiden. Aber wer mit Nazis marschiert ist selber ein Nazi. Da gibt es kein aber. Nur Haltung!


----------



## lozux (17. Januar 2015)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Typisch Antifa-Anhänger aus den alten Bundesländern, die mal wieder gegen Sachsen hetzen müssen.
> Nicht PEGIDA sind die Hetzer sondern IHR.
> 
> Alexander Gauland von der AfD sagte übrigens dass die hier friedlich lebenden  aufgeklärten Muslime zu Deutschland gehören aber nicht der Islam da dieser keine kulturelle oder historische Bedeutung in Deutschland hat.


Ich habe echt nix gegen Ostdeutsche, aber in letzter Zeit präsentiert ihr euch nicht so geschickt.


----------



## Verminaard (17. Januar 2015)

lozux schrieb:


> Ich habe echt nix gegen Ostdeutsche, aber in letzter Zeit präsentiert ihr euch nicht so geschickt.



Ich dachte das Thema mit Ost und Westdeutsche waere schon laenger erledigt.


----------



## lozux (17. Januar 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich dachte das Thema mit Ost und Westdeutsche waere schon laenger erledigt.


Wenn ich mir PEGIDA anguck... vllt sollte man den Zaun dich wieder aufbauen


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (17. Januar 2015)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Na und? Ich bleibe dabei: Hier muß sich jeder selber entscheiden. Aber wer mit Nazis marschiert ist selber ein Nazi. Da gibt es kein aber. Nur Haltung!



Das ist die gleiche Logik wie als würde man sagen "alle Muslime sind Terroristen" oder "alle Linken sind für die Antifa"


----------



## Speicherpapst (17. Januar 2015)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das ist die gleiche Logik wie als würde man sagen "alle Muslime sind Terroristen" oder "alle Linken sind für die Antifa"



This!
Aber Deutschland schafft sich eh selbst ab, bin mal gespannt wie es hier in 30 Jahren aussieht, wenn ich da nicht schon ausgewandert bin.


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Januar 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wird der Islam dort nicht zum Islam hier, wenn Leute die den Islam dort so ausleben nach Deutschland kommen?
> Oder werden die komplett anders, sobald sie europaeische Staaten bzw. Deutschland betreten?



Die meisten unserer Muslime sind hier geboren worden oder schon so lange hier, dass sie integriert sind und die Sitte und Ordnung dieses Landes grundsätzlich verstehen, beachten und respektieren. Und die Flüchtlinge, die hier bei uns aufgrund von Terror in ihrem Land Zuflucht finden, hier sind, weil sie um ihr Leben fürchten, werden andere Sorgen haben als Karikaturen in Heftchen und wie sie hier einen Terroranschlag ausführen können. Ist dir schon mal aufgefallen, dass so ziemlich alle Terroranschläge mit islamistischem Hintergrund von in Deutschland oder anderen westlichen Ländern aufgewachsenen Muslimen ausgeführt worden sind? Auch der Anschlag auf Charlie Hebdo ist von gebürtigen Franzosen ausgeführt worden, die sich weit weg von islamischen Saaten mitten unter uns heimlich, still und leise radikalisiert haben. Ne .. wenn du mich fragst: Gefahr geht nicht von völlig landesfremden Muslimen aus...


----------



## Seeefe (17. Januar 2015)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das ist die gleiche Logik wie als würde man sagen "alle Muslime sind Terroristen" oder "alle Linken sind für die Antifa"


/sign

Mittlerweile ist ja eh jeder direkt ein Nazi oder zumindest zur rechten Sippe gestellt, sobald man das Europäische Konstrukt etwas kritisiert.


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Januar 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich dachte das Thema mit Ost und Westdeutsche waere schon laenger erledigt.



Nix hier. Du kannst doch nicht einfach die schleichende Ossiiesierung des Westens totschweigen. 



> Ich als patriotischer Wessi fordere hiermit, dass die Rückführung aller  Ostdeutschen aus den westdeutschen Gebieten umgehend in Gang gesetzt  wird.
> Es darf und kann einfach nicht sein, dass jemand, der vierzig  Jahre in das westdeutsche Sozialsystem eingezahlt hat, nun für die Rente  von faulem ostdeutschen Gesindel aufkommen muss.
> Weiterhin möchte  ich, dass die Mauer wieder aufgebaut wird, nur diesmal mit Schießtürmen  auf unserer Seite, um potenzielle ostdeutsche Asylanten direkt vor dem  Grenzübertritt abknallen zu können.
> Nein nein, der letzte Satz war natürlich Spaß!
> ...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bl0KPaLPL7g


----------



## lozux (17. Januar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Nix hier. Du kannst doch nicht einfach die schleichende Ossiiesierung des Westens totschweigen.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bl0KPaLPL7g


Wenn man den Dödeln nicht sofort ansieht, dass sie dumm sind und nur irgendwelche Parolen hinterherlallen...  

Der eine der "wir sind das Volk, wir sind das Volk" schreit schaut noch am blödesten drein


----------



## der-sack88 (18. Januar 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wird der Islam dort nicht zum Islam hier, wenn Leute die den Islam dort so ausleben nach Deutschland kommen?
> Oder werden die komplett anders, sobald sie europaeische Staaten bzw. Deutschland betreten?



Wird nicht andersrum ein Schuh draus? Die, die einen islamistischen Staat wollen, schließen sich z.B. IS an und kämpfen dann vor Ort, und die, die diesen ablehnen, kämpfen dagegen oder fliehen unter anderem nach Deutschland, weil sie solche Verhältnisse eben nicht wollen?
Haben die, die den Islam wie dort ausleben wollen überhaupt einen Grund nach Deutschland zu kommen, in ein engstirniges, immer noch christlich geprägtes Land? Wird der Islam hier nicht zum Gegensatz vom Islam dort wenn diejenigen kommen, die den Islam dort ablehnen?

Ist natürlich Spekulation, aber irgendwie finde ich die Annahme, dass radikale Islamisten z.B. vor dem IS flüchten sollten extrem blödsinnig.

Und wie bereits gesagt, die Terroristen haben sich in ihren eigenen Ländern radikalisiert, sei es nun Frankreich oder Deutschland. Die NSU und die RAF sind ja auch in Deutschland aufgewachsen und trotzdem Terroristen geworden. Wie passt das in dein Weltbild?



Split99999 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bl0KPaLPL7g



Herrlich, man kann von den Idioten ja behaupten was man will, aber zumindest die Außendarstellung ist fürn Arsch, dass können auch Sympathisanten nicht wirklich abstreiten.

Gleich der erste.
Es ist ein Problem, dass es viele Türken auf der Straße gibt, obwohl er mit vielen gut klar kommt. Und die Türken sind ein Problem, weil in Syrien schlimmes passiert.

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich bei den ganzen Vorurteilen und Verschwörungstheorien lachen oder weinen soll. Im Ernst, man kann doch den ganzen Propagandakram nicht einfach so ohne es zu hinterfragen weiterlabern? Dass die da kein bisschen über das nachdenken, was sie labern, merkt man leider viel zu deutlich.

Das ungeschnittene kommt aber gut, so kann man gut mit ansehen, wie die sich selbst demontieren.


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. Januar 2015)

Der erste ist ein RTL-Mitarbeiter inkognito.  Pegida-Fake: RTL wirft Reporter raus | ZEIT ONLINE 

Also den kannste ausklammern. Aber da bleiben noch genug fremdenfeindliche Idioten, die sich seit Jahren gedeckelt sahen und nun in der Masse den Mut finden, endlisch ma ihre Menung zu sajen...


----------



## Beam39 (18. Januar 2015)

> Haben die, die den Islam wie dort ausleben wollen überhaupt einen Grund nach Deutschland zu kommen, in ein engstirniges, immer noch christlich geprägtes Land? Wird der Islam hier nicht zum Gegensatz vom Islam dort wenn diejenigen kommen, die den Islam dort ablehnen?
> 
> Ist natürlich Spekulation, aber irgendwie finde ich die Annahme, dass radikale Islamisten z.B. vor dem IS flüchten sollten extrem blödsinnig.



Natürlich ist diese Annahme völliger Blödsinn, nur verstehen das viele nicht. Jemand der vor solch einer Bewegung flüchtet wird nicht hier herkommen und dann plötzlich diese Bewegung gut finden, Bullshit. Das was man tun sollte ist sich die ganzen Extremisten in Deutschland mal anzugucken. Das sind zu 98% ungebildete Leute an denen die Integration völlig vorbei gezogen ist.

Die Leben in einer richtigen Parallelgesellschaft mit einer völlig verkorksten Weltansicht, und das mitten in Deutschland.

Hier tauchte vor Kurzem mal die Frage auf ob es die Aufgabe der deutschen Politik seie sich um diese zu kümmern. In meinen Augen ist sie es. Denn was passiert, wenn sie es nicht zu ihrer Aufgabe machen, sehen wir ja grade. Es wird ihnen die Freiheit gewährt sich zu vernetzen und abzutrennen, ja sogar zu operieren.

Ich habe dieses Problem und diese Entwicklung vor bereits mehr als 10 Jahren erwähnt und bemerkt, vor ganzen 10 Jahren wusste ich dass diese Menschen zum Problem werden. Ich frag mich ob BKA/ BND und wie sie nicht alle heißen, Tomaten auf den Augen hatten, nicht agieren durften oder das Problem kleingeredet haben.

Erst nach dem im Nachbarland 12 Menschen sterben mussten, tun sie plötzlich das was sie hätten vor 5 Jahren tun müssen.


----------



## informatrixx (18. Januar 2015)

kurz gesagt:

PEGIDA ist wahrscheinlich die Antwort auf die Politiker, 
weil sie regelmäßig gegen Menschen und deren Willen regieren, gegen das Grundgesetz, und gegen Menschenrecht verstoßen, 
wie es in der Präambel vom Grundgesetz steht
(abgesehen davon, dass für hiesige "Politiker" usw. sowieso noch SHAEF-Gesetze, usw. gelten, alle nur fremdgesteuert werden):

"_Im Bewußtsein seiner Verantwortung vor Gott und den Menschen," usw..._
_"als gleichberechtigtes Glied in einem vereinten Europa dem Frieden der Welt zu dienen".
_

"dem Frieden der Welt zu dienen" ist dabei ein ganz wichtiger Punkt.

Mord ist meinem Glauben an die Menschlichkeit mit nichts zu rechtfertigen, egal aus welchen Gründen, Karikaturen oder sonst was.
 Es spricht auch entgegen den sogenannten "Transzendenzbezug",
an den die Mehrheit der Menschen auf dieser Erde glaubt.


----------



## lozux (18. Januar 2015)

informatrixx schrieb:


> kurz gesagt:
> 
> PEGIDA ist wahrscheinlich die Antwort auf die Politiker,
> weil sie regelmäßig gegen Menschen und deren Willen regieren, gegen das Grundgesetz, und gegen Menschenrecht verstoßen,
> ...


Die PEGIDA Demonstranten, die ich bisher in Interviews gesehen habe, sahen nicht so aus als hätten sie mal in dieses Grundgesetz oder wie das unnötige Buch (Vorsicht! Ironie!) auch immer heißt rein geschaut.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Januar 2015)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Na und? Ich bleibe dabei: Hier muß sich jeder selber entscheiden. Aber wer mit Nazis marschiert ist selber ein Nazi. Da gibt es kein aber. Nur Haltung!



Für Leute wie dich sollte man mal einen Besuch im **+Zeitmaschiene organisieren. Damit du nie mehr wagst die echten Nazis zu verharmlosen.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Januar 2015)

Ach herrlich wenn man sich die letzten rund 15-18 Seiten durchließt. Liest man weitestgehend nur mit, drehen die selbsternannten "Verteidiger" des freien und multikulturellen Deutschlands, die "Anti-Pegida" Fraktion so richtig auf, im negativen Sinne. Nein man hat nicht etwas konstrukitves zu schreiben, man geilt sich viel mehr über 15 Seiten an Artikeln auf die vereinzelte Demonstranten von Pegida in ein schlechtes Licht rücken und im Endeffekt so representativ wie ein einzelner Hundehaufen für die allgemeine Sauberkeit einer Großstadt sind auf, oder stellt sich hin und kehrt "alle" Ostdeutschen als dumme Menschen über einen Kamm, aber nein, nein, voreingenommen und subjektiv sind nur die da drüben, die dummen Ostdeutschen (und anderen) die bei Pegida mitlaufen, wir hier drüben sind die sind die Guten!
Wir hier drüben im bunten rosa, blauen Einhornland sind tollerant und nicht voreingenommen, wir kehren nicht alle über einen Kamm, (wir sind gebildeter )...
Ehrlich, wenn man eure Beiträge auf den letzten 15 Seiten ließt, da möchte man an vielen Stellen nur noch .
Mit einer Diskusion hat das hier doch schon nichts mehr zu tun, hier wird sich mit Pegida als Deckmantel, mit Hilfe von Klisches und der Presse, eingeredet das der eigene Standpunkt und das eigene Weltbild überlegen sei indem man alle anderen als minderbemittelt und fehlgeleitet hinstellt.

Naja, aber das zeigt mir auch das es sinnvoll war sich aus der Diskusion aus zu klinken. Wir haben uns schon vor über 15 Seiten nur noch beim Thema im Kreis gedreht, nicht zuletzt aus dem Grund das verschiedene Auffassungen und Meinungen hier von denn selbst ernannten Gegnern Pegidas genauso wenig tolleriert und akzeptiert werden wie man es den 25.000 "rechten Rassissten" bei Pegida vorwirft.

Von daher bin ich dann auch mit diesem Beitrag endgültig aus dem Thema raus.


----------



## der-sack88 (18. Januar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Der erste ist ein RTL-Mitarbeiter inkognito. Pegida-Fake: RTL wirft Reporter raus | ZEIT ONLINE
> 
> Also den kannste ausklammern. Aber da bleiben noch genug fremdenfeindliche Idioten, die sich seit Jahren gedeckelt sahen und nun in der Masse den Mut finden, endlisch ma ihre Menung zu sajen...




Ok, das wusste ich nicht. Hatte von der Geschichte gehört, aber keine Bilder vom Reporter gesehen.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Für Leute wie dich sollte man mal einen Besuch im **+Zeitmaschiene organisieren. Damit du nie mehr wagst die echten Nazis zu verharmlosen.




Ist ein harmloserer Nazi, der vielleicht nicht gleich ganze Völker umbringen will, nicht auch ein Nazi, wenn auch ein harmloserer? Und damals gings auch nicht von 0 auf 100, also wehret den Anfängen.
Aber wenn dir Nazis nicht passt, kann man vielleicht Rassisten nehmen. Das passt doch, oder?




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach herrlich wenn man sich die letzten rund 15-18 Seiten durchließt. Liest man weitestgehend nur mit, drehen die selbsternannten "Verteidiger" des freien und multikulturellen Deutschlands, die "Anti-Pegida" Fraktion so richtig auf, im negativen Sinne.Nein man hat nicht etwas positives / konstrukitves zu schreiben, man geilt sich viel mehr über 15 Seiten an Artikeln auf die vereinzelte Demonstranten von Pegida in ein schlechtes Licht rücken und im Endeffekt so representativ wie ein einzelner Hundehaufen für die allgemeine Sauberkeit einer Großstadt sind auf, oder stellt sich hin und kehrt "alle" Ostdeutschen als dumme Menschen über einen Kamm, aber nein, nein, voreingenommen und subjektiv sind nur die da drüben, die dummen Ostdeutschen (und anderen) die bei Pegida mitlaufen, wir hier drüben sind die sind die Guten!




Natürlich kann man positives schreiben. Und es wurde hier auch schon positives geschrieben.
Ich finde es z.B. super, dass es Menschen gibt, die gegen Pegida auf die Straße gehen. Und zwar nicht wenige.
Ich finde es gut, dass unsere "Kanzlerin", die normalerweise zu nichts Stellung bezieht, alles aussitzt und Probleme auf Konkurrenten fürs Kanzleramt oder den Koalitionsparter abwälzt, sich endlich mal ein einigermaßen konkret äußert und sich auf die Seite der friedlichen Mehrheit unter den Muslimen stellt.
War das nicht was positives?

Und über den Kamm schert die Ostdeutschen hier keiner. Vielleicht konntest du das nicht rauslesen, aber das war alles doch nicht wirklich ernst gemeint.
Trotzdem ist es bezeichnend, dass gerade im Tal der Ahnungslosen, wo es sowieso kaum Ausländer oder Muslime gibt, die größte Stimmung gegen sie gemacht wird.



> Wir hier drüben im bunten rosa, blauen Einhornland sind tollerant und nicht voreingenommen, wir kehren nicht alle über einen Kamm, (wir sind gebildeter )...
> Ehrlich, wenn man eure Beiträge auf den letzten 15 Seiten ließt, da möchte man an vielen Stellen nur noch .
> Mit einer Diskusion hat das hier doch schon nichts mehr zu tun, hier wird sich mit Pegida als Deckmantel, mit Hilfe von Klisches und der Presse, eingeredet das der eigene Standpunktes und das eigene Weltbild überlegen sei indem man alle anderen als minderbemittelt und fehlgeleitet hinstellt.




Du stellst dich ernsthaft hin und behauptest, Pedida-Kritiker würden sich mithilfe von Klischees irgendwas einreden? Meine Fresse, dass ist schon verdammt ignorant, wenn man bedenkt, dass das Weltbild der Pegidas ein einziges Klischee ist.
Und "die Presse" gibt es nicht, auch wenn Rechte das gerne immer wieder behaupten.
Wenn du mir kurz was zeigst, was es rechtfertigt, die konservative FAZ, die linke TAZ und das populistische, rassistische Scheißblatt mit den großen vier Buchstaben in einen Topf zu werfen, dann wäre das nett, dann könnte ich diese Verschwörungstheorie vielleicht besser einschätzen.




> Naja, aber das zeigt mir auch das es sinnvoll war sich aus der Diskusion aus zu klinken. Wir haben uns schon vor über 15 Seiten nur noch beim Thema im Kreis gedreht, nicht zuletzt aus dem Grund das verschiedene Auffassungen und Meinungen hier von denn selbst ernannten Gegnern Pegidas genauso wenig tolleriert und akzeptiert werden wie man es den 25.000 "rechten Rassissten" bei Pegida vorwirft.
> 
> Von daher bin ich dann auch mit diesem Beitrag endgültig aus dem Thema raus.



Tschöö.

Und wer andere Menschen aufgrund ihrer Herkunft und Religion als ethisch und moralisch minderwertig betrachtet, ist in meinen Augen und per Definition ein Rassist.


----------



## Captn (18. Januar 2015)

Aha, wenn man also was gegen eine Religion hat, ist man ein Rassist. Sehr interessant, Applaus Applaus. Wir haben an der Definiton geschraubt.

Muslime sind nun ein Volk .


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. Januar 2015)

*Nightslaver*

Uiuiuiui, dass sich die PEGIDA aus diversen Gründen selber in ein schlechtes  Licht rückt kann ja nicht sein. Was ist blos in Deutschland los? Alle  hauen völlig grundlos auf PEGIDA ein. 

PS:  Das mit den "dummen Ostdeutschen" ist doch nur Spass! Und da die PEGIDA-Leute Ausgrenzung und  Stimmungsmache gegen bestimmte Bevölkerungsgruppen allem Anschein nach für ne  gute Sache halten, werden sie mir/uns das sicher nicht übel nehmen.


----------



## Iconoclast (18. Januar 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Aha, wenn man also was gegen eine Religion hat, ist man ein Rassist. Sehr interessant, Applaus Applaus. Wir haben an der Definiton geschraubt.
> 
> Muslime sind nun ein Volk .



So einfach drehen sich das leider viele. Aber da der Herr ja eine 88 im Namen hat, braucht er das Fass eigentlich gar nicht erst aufmachen. Die 88 ist schließlich auch klar zu deuten... 

*kann spuren von Ironie enthalten*


Auch lustig. Es liegen angeblich für Deutschland keine konkreten Anschlagspläne vor bei über 100 islamistischen Zellen hier. Liest man seit Tagen. Aber heute geht die Meldung raus, dass für Dresden am Montag Anschlagspläne vorliegen und öffentlich Veranstaltungen unter freiem Himmel nicht gestattet sind. Was für ein Zufall, da fällt einem echt nichts mehr zu ein.


----------



## der-sack88 (18. Januar 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Aha, wenn man also was gegen eine Religion hat, ist man ein Rassist. Sehr interessant, Applaus Applaus. Wir haben an der Definiton geschraubt.
> 
> Muslime sind nun ein Volk .




Wie bitte? Habe ich das irgendwo behauptet?

Rassismus kann sich auch auf kulturelle Unterschiede beziehen. Man muss nicht unbedingt schwarz sein, um unter Rassismus zu leiden.
Ansonsten eben durch Fremdenfeindlichkeit oder kulturellen Rassismus ersetzen, wenn man unbedingt Erbsen zählen will...




Iconoclast schrieb:


> Auch lustig. Es liegen angeblich für Deutschland keine konkreten Anschlagspläne vor bei über 100 islamistischen Zellen hier. Liest man seit Tagen. Aber heute geht die Meldung raus, dass für Dresden am Montag Anschlagspläne vorliegen und öffentlich Veranstaltungen unter freiem Himmel nicht gestattet sind. Was für ein Zufall, da fällt einem echt nichts mehr zu ein.




Warum kann man denn nicht mal zwischen Islam und Islamismus differenzieren? Für mich sind doch auch nicht alle Christen pädophile alte Säcke.


----------



## Iconoclast (18. Januar 2015)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Warum kann man denn nicht mal zwischen Islam und Islamismus differenzieren? Für mich sind doch auch nicht alle Christen pädophile alte Säcke.



Ich habe schon mehrmals betont, dass ich nicht alle über einen Kamm ziehe. Da wirst du auch keinen einzigen Beitrag hier finden, der das aussagt. Die Frage ist, wo hört für dich der Islam auf und wo fängt der Islamismus an? Bestes Beispiel aktuell. In sämtlichen islamischen Ländern und sogar in der Türkei wird sich über die Karikaturen aufgeregt. Man sollte meinen zumindest die Türkei sei ein modernes Land. Nein, da werden gleich hunderte Internetseiten gesperrt.

In den restlichen Ländern gibt es, mal wieder, Tote, Flaggen brennen, Kirchen werden angezündet, Puppen zerstochen und zerschossen, Fahrzeuge brennen und was weiß ich noch alles. Das sind alles normale Einwohner der jeweiligen Länder. Ist das deine Definition von "Normal" und dem "Islam"? Falls ja, wo fängt der Islamismus an? Einige Tote gab es auch unter den Bürgerprotesten, also können Morde ja schonmal nicht der Unterschied sein. Ja wo ist denn dann die Grenze? Alles sehr wischi-waschi und die Begründung "Das ist nicht der Islam" ist mir zu pauschal und einfach.

9 von den ersten 10 Ländern weltweit, die zum Beispiel Christenverfolgung und anderen Verfolgungen praktizieren, sind islamisch geprägte Länder. Unter den ersten 50 sind es 38 islamische Länder. Wo ist da jetzt die Grenze zwischen dem "friedlichen Islam" und wo fangen die Spinner an? Wenn man die direkten Zahlen auf den Tisch legt, gibt es da nicht viel Frieden und Verständnis.


----------



## Anticrist (18. Januar 2015)

Auf dein konkretes Beispiel bezogen... Islam ist die Religion.. Islamismus ist es, wenn solche Proteste nach den Freitagsgebeten ausbrechen.. denn dann wurde hier ganz offensichtlich in den Moscheen von den Imamen (gezielt) dazu aufgerufen/gehetzt... das ist Islamismus, denn hier geht es klar um Politik, nicht um die Religion an sich. Die ungebildeten Massen werden von wenigen Intellektuellen Brandstiftern gezielt gelenkt.

Zumal das Darstellungsverbot unter Islamgelehrten sehr umstritten ist - im Koran findet es sich nicht, in den Nachlassschriften Mohammeds auch nicht ... 
Vermutlich dient ein solches Verbot lediglich der Prävention eines Ikonoklasmus ( ) ..was durchaus Sinn ergäbe.


----------



## lozux (18. Januar 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach herrlich wenn man sich die letzten rund 15-18 Seiten durchließt. Liest man weitestgehend nur mit, drehen die selbsternannten "Verteidiger" des freien und multikulturellen Deutschlands, die "Anti-Pegida" Fraktion so richtig auf, im negativen Sinne.Nein man hat nicht etwas positives / konstrukitves zu schreiben, man geilt sich viel mehr über 15 Seiten an Artikeln auf die vereinzelte Demonstranten von Pegida in ein schlechtes Licht rücken und im Endeffekt so representativ wie ein einzelner Hundehaufen für die allgemeine Sauberkeit einer Großstadt sind auf, oder stellt sich hin und kehrt "alle" Ostdeutschen als dumme Menschen über einen Kamm, aber nein, nein, voreingenommen und subjektiv sind nur die da drüben, die dummen Ostdeutschen (und anderen) die bei Pegida mitlaufen, wir hier drüben sind die sind die Guten!
> Wir hier drüben im bunten rosa, blauen Einhornland sind tollerant und nicht voreingenommen, wir kehren nicht alle über einen Kamm, (wir sind gebildeter )...
> Ehrlich, wenn man eure Beiträge auf den letzten 15 Seiten ließt, da möchte man an vielen Stellen nur noch .
> Mit einer Diskusion hat das hier doch schon nichts mehr zu tun, hier wird sich mit Pegida als Deckmantel, mit Hilfe von Klisches und der Presse, eingeredet das der eigene Standpunkt und das eigene Weltbild überlegen sei indem man alle anderen als minderbemittelt und fehlgeleitet hinstellt.
> ...


Haha, meine Beiträge über Ost-West waren weitestgehend ironisch gemeint. Schönes Leben noch ohne diesen Diskussionsthread.


----------



## Iconoclast (18. Januar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Auf dein konkretes Beispiel bezogen... Islam ist die Religion.. Islamismus ist es, wenn solche Proteste nach den Freitagsgebeten ausbrechen.. denn dann wurde hier ganz offensichtlich in den Moscheen von den Imamen (gezielt) dazu aufgerufen/gehetzt... das ist Islamismus, denn hier geht es klar um Politik, nicht um die Religion an sich. Die ungebildeten Massen werden von wenigen Intellektuellen Brandstiftern gezielt gelenkt.
> 
> Zumal das Darstellungsverbot unter Islamgelehrten sehr umstritten ist - im Koran findet es sich nicht, in den Nachlassschriften Mohammeds auch nicht ...
> Vermutlich dient ein solches Verbot lediglich der Prävention eines Ikonoklasmus ( ) ..was durchaus Sinn ergäbe.



Aha und der Islamismus hat dann nichts mit der Religion zu tun? Auf wessen Grundlage baut der denn dann auf? Richtig, dem Islam, genauer dem Koran und die Sunna. Islamismus und Islam kann man nicht so einfach trennen. Islamismus ist ein Sammelbegriff für die unterschiedlichen Deutungen des Islam. Darunter fällt mit Sicherheit auch viel Politik, aber eben auch der Islam selber. Und wenn es scheinbar ausreicht, dass ein paar Prediger da zu etwas aufrufen und sämtliche muslimische Länder mitziehen, sollte man das ganze Ding mal überdenken. Denn wir sprechen hier nicht nur von "ungebildeten Massen", sondern von ganzen Ländern, allen muslimischen Ländern.  Andere Religionen machen in der heutigen Zeit auch nicht mehr für derart banale Dinge so viel Tam-Tam. Wer ist dann dann jetzt genau der friedliche und tolerante Islam, auf den immer verwiesen wird? Da wird die Lüft irgendwie sehr dünn, denn viel bleibt da nicht mehr, wenn die muslimische Welt aktuell schon wieder herumtanzt.


----------



## Seeefe (18. Januar 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ich habe schon mehrmals betont, dass ich nicht alle über einen Kamm ziehe. Da wirst du auch keinen einzigen Beitrag hier finden, der das aussagt. Die Frage ist, wo hört für dich der Islam auf und wo fängt der Islamismus an? Bestes Beispiel aktuell. In sämtlichen islamischen Ländern und sogar in der Türkei wird sich über die Karikaturen aufgeregt. Man sollte meinen zumindest die Türkei sei ein modernes Land. Nein, da werden gleich hunderte Internetseiten gesperrt.
> 
> In den restlichen Ländern gibt es, mal wieder, Tote, Flaggen brennen, Kirchen werden angezündet, Puppen zerstochen und zerschossen, Fahrzeuge brennen und was weiß ich noch alles. Das sind alles normale Einwohner der jeweiligen Länder. Ist das deine Definition von "Normal" und dem "Islam"? Falls ja, wo fängt der Islamismus an? Einige Tote gab es auch unter den Bürgerprotesten, also können Morde ja schonmal nicht der Unterschied sein. Ja wo ist denn dann die Grenze? Alles sehr wischi-waschi und die Begründung "Das ist nicht der Islam" ist mir zu pauschal und einfach.
> 
> 9 von den ersten 10 Ländern weltweit, die zum Beispiel Christenverfolgung und anderen Verfolgungen praktizieren, sind islamisch geprägte Länder. Unter den ersten 50 sind es 38 islamische Länder. Wo ist da jetzt die Grenze zwischen dem "friedlichen Islam" und wo fangen die Spinner an? Wenn man die direkten Zahlen auf den Tisch legt, gibt es da nicht viel Frieden und Verständnis.



Teilweise ist deine Argumentation schlüssig, allerdings nur dann, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass sich die Menschen überall auf der Welt gleich schnell entwickeln.

Das ist, zumindest in meinen Augen, nicht der Fall. Wir haben auch nicht von Heute auf Morgen Staat und Kirche weitestgehend getrennt, die Bibel hinterfragt und unsere Gesellschaft zu einer offereren Gesellschaft geformt, als noch vor einigen Jahrzehnten bzw. Jahrhunderten.
Vor 70+Jahren  gab es bei uns ebenfalls noch die Judenverfolgung, zudem in Europa damals auch die Christenverfolgung. Daneben haben wir Europäer selbst Europa einige male dem Erdboden angeglichen. Dies allein auf die Religion zurückzuführen ist dementsprechend also falsch. 

Die Kriege die dort unten geführt werden, haben wir bei uns auch geführt. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass damals Krieg in unseren Augen legitim war, heute (zumindest für Staaten außerhalb der westlichen Welt) nicht mehr. 

Wir als Europäer sind ebenfalls noch lange nicht eine komplett offene und tolerante Gesellschaft, zudem haben wir uns untereinander momentan auch in der Wolle, allerdings sind wir halt doch paar Schritte weiter, als z.B. die Länder im nahen Osten. Diese werden sich aber genau so weiterentwickeln, wie wir es getan haben und es ebenfalls immernoch tun.


----------



## Beam39 (18. Januar 2015)

Ach der Kerl versucht am laufenden Band jegliche Muslime und den gesamten Islam als das absolute Böse der aktuellen Zeit zu betiteln. Das er erwähnt er würde niemals alle über einen Kamm scheren, tut er nur um seine rassistische Art etwas abzugraden, um nicht ganz unseriös zu wirken. Absolut lächerlich.

Falls ihr PI nicht kennt, geht mal auf die Seite. Seine Aussagen decken sich 1 zu 1 mit dem was dort berichtet wird. Und jemand der solch einem Abschaum an Medium folgt, ist eh verloren.


----------



## rabe08 (18. Januar 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Für Leute wie dich sollte man mal einen Besuch im **+Zeitmaschiene organisieren. Damit du nie mehr wagst die echten Nazis zu verharmlosen.



Sehr sachlich... ich denke,  dass ich wesentlich mehr über die deutsche Geschichte weiss als Du. Aber um noch einmal auf den Ursprung zurückzukommen:

Es gibt nichts Gutes im Schlechten. Wer mit Nazis durch Dresden marschiert, ist ein Nazi. Da gibt es keine Ausreden. Manchmal muss man Farbe bekennen. 

Ich bin schon vor längerer Zeit zu der Überzeugung gekommen, dass wir ein Demokratie-Problem in Deutschland haben. Politik kommt nicht mehr bei den Menschen an, die Mehrheit hat das Gefühl, dass "die da oben" Politik für Konzerne und sonstige Interessengruppen machen, nicht mehr für den Bürger. Siehe letzte Bundestagswahl, über 15% der abgegebenen Stimmen finden sich nicht im Bundestag wieder (wg. 5%-Hürde). Das hat für mich nichts mehr mit Demokratie zu tun. Auch gab es in den letzten Jahren immer wieder politische Phänomene wie die Piraten (verglüht), AFD, Pegida usw. Diese entstehen, weil sich viele Menschen in den politischen Strukturen nicht mehr wiederfinden und nach Alternativen suchen.  

Ich finde es falsch, diese Menschen zu diffamieren. Wer sich jedoch mit Nazis gemein macht, hat den Knall nicht gehört. Wie zuvor hier schon jemand geschrieben hat: "da sind doch nur42% Nazis dabei". Hallo? Fast jeder zweite soll da ein Nazi sein? Und der Rest beschwert sich, dass er mit denen in einen Topf geworfen wird? Als die klein waren, muss die Schaukel etwas zu nah an der Hauswand gestanden haben, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.  Der Vollständigkeit halber möchte ich noch sagen,  dass ich keine Ahnung habe, woher die Zahl 42% kommen sollen. Erscheint mir aber reichlich hoch. Wenn es wirklich so ist, ist das sehr erschreckend.

Ich habe auch Probleme mit der aktuellen Politik. Europa-Politik? Ukraine-Konflikt? NSA-Skandal? Autobahnmaut? Ich sehe mich als sehr gut informiert an. Ich kommuniziere auch direkt mit Politikern. Geht echt Klasse mit diesem neumodischen Zeugs, ich glaube das heißt Internet. Es gibt eine ganze menge Leute, die selbst antworten, wenn man sie vernünftig anschreibt. Gut, Merkel hatte mir damals nicht geantwortet, es ging darum,  dass die Amis ihr Handy abhören und ich hatte sie gebeten, Obama zu sagen, dass ich auch nicht abgehört werden will, wenn sie sowieso mit ihm darüber sprechen wollte. Dobrindt, Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger uvm. haben aber selbst geantwortet. Also, ich interessiere mich für Politik, halte mich informiert, frage nach, wenn ich etwas nicht verstehe. Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich keine Ahnung, warum die Politik in o.g. Themenfeldern und anderen agiert, wie sie es tut... 

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass sich etwas ändern muss. Aber egal warum, man kann sich nicht neben Nazis stellen und behaupten, man selbst wäre  keiner!


----------



## Anticrist (18. Januar 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Wir als Europäer sind ebenfalls noch lange nicht eine komplett offene und tolerante Gesellschaft, zudem haben wir uns untereinander momentan auch in der Wolle, allerdings sind wir halt doch paar Schritte weiter, als z.B. die Länder im nahen Osten. Diese werden sich aber genau so weiterentwickeln, wie wir es getan haben und es ebenfalls immernoch tun.



Die Frage ist, wann es diesen Islamischen Martin Luther geben wird... und bis dahin muss man mit den Symptomen umgehen

@Icono

Deine Argumentation ist genauso kurz gegegriffen wie die blödsinnige Behauptung Atheismus = Drittes Reich


----------



## rabe08 (18. Januar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, wann es diesen Islamischen Martin Luther geben wird... und bis dahin muss man mit den Symptomen umgehen



Einen islamischen Martin Luther wird es nicht geben. Das Problem ist eher, dass im Christentum die Trennung von Staat und Kirche von Anfang an angelegt war (Lukas 20:25 "Er [Jesus] aber sprach: So gebet dem Kaiser, was des Kaisers ist, und Gott, was Gottes ist!"). Das war auch einer der Gründe für den Erfolg des Christentums, es stand nicht in direkter Konkurrenz zu weltlicher Herrschaft. Der Islam hat einen allumfassenden Machtanspruch . Eine Reformation im Islam ist also nicht möglich. 

So wichtig die Reformation für das Christentum war, viel wichtiger für den gesellschaftlichen Fortschritt war die Aufklärung. Die Essenz der Aufklärung ist aus meiner Sicht Kants "Kritik der reinen Vernunft". Zeitlich passt das nicht so ganz, Kants Werk ist aber epochal und hat zumindest ein neues Zeitalter der Philosophie eingeleitet. Der Kern ist:

Alles was ein Mensch tut, kommt aus ihm selbst heraus. Egal ob diese Handlung gut oder böse ist,  der Mensch hat sich für seine Handlung entschieden.  Nur er. Es gibt kein Vorherbestimmung, keinen steuernden Gott, kein Schicksal. Einzig der Mensch als Individuum ist für seine Handlungen verantwortlich. Ob König, Kaiser, Papst, Soldat, Schreiner, Maurer,  Bürokaufmann, IT-ler ,  Politiker usw. Kant ist noch weiter gegangen und sagte, nur aus völlig uneigennützigem Handeln kann Gutes entstehen. 

Wir sollten uns aber im Westen nicht auf ein allzu hohes Ross setzen. Wenn man sich mit Geschichte beschäftigt, merkt man doch schnell, dass heutige Selbstverständlichkeiten noch gar nicht alt sind:

- vor 100 Jahren war es absolut üblich, dass im Gottesdienst Männer und Frauen getrennt voneinander saßen
- bis 1977 Stand in BGB 1356 Abs.1: [1] Die Frau führt den Haushalt in eigener Verantwortung. [2] Sie ist  berechtigt, erwerbstätig zu sein, soweit dies mit ihren Pflichten in Ehe  und Familie vereinbar ist.
- bis 1957 durfte in Deutschland (BRD) eine Frau nicht ohne Zustimmung ihres Ehemanns ein Konto bei einer Bank eröffnen
- seit 1904 untersagt ein Gesetz Kinderarbeit im Deutschen Kaiserreich. Die Grenze waren damals 12 Jahre. Gem. Ergänzung von 1906 durften Kinder ab einem Alter von 10 Jahre in Familienunternehmen arbeiten.
usw.
- 1918 wurden in Deutschland die Adelsprivilegien abgeschafft. Bis dahin gab es keine Gleichheit vor dem Gesetz.

Unsere moderne Welt ist noch gar nicht so alt,  unsere Demokratie noch keine 70 Jahre, in Teilen Deutschlands erst knapp 25 Jahre. Wir sollten von der Welt nicht zu viel erwarten, Du darfst auch nicht vergessen, dass unter den Mitgliedsstaaten der  UNO Demokratien in der Minderheit sind. Wir sollten allerdings den Anspruch an jeden Menschen auf der Welt haben, für seine Handlungen selbst Verantwortung zu tragen. Dann wäre schon viel gewonnen.


----------



## Iconoclast (18. Januar 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Teilweise ist deine Argumentation schlüssig, allerdings nur dann, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass sich die Menschen überall auf der Welt gleich schnell entwickeln.



Das stimmt. Wobei heute aber insgesamt die Beschaffung von Informationen sehr einfach ist, im Gegensatz zu damals. Aber wie überträgt man das denn zum Beispiel auf die Türkei? Diese ist ja auch ein weit entwickeltes Land. Und trotzdem drehen selbst Staatsoberhäupter durch, wenn ein Prophet auf einem Zettelchen steht und lassen alles kurz und klein sperren.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Das ist, zumindest in meinen Augen, nicht der Fall. Wir haben auch nicht von Heute auf Morgen Staat und Kirche weitestgehend getrennt, die Bibel hinterfragt und unsere Gesellschaft zu einer offereren Gesellschaft geformt, als noch vor einigen Jahrzehnten bzw. Jahrhunderten.
> Vor 70+Jahren  gab es bei uns ebenfalls noch die Judenverfolgung, zudem in Europa damals auch die Christenverfolgung. Daneben haben wir Europäer selbst Europa einige male dem Erdboden angeglichen. Dies allein auf die Religion zurückzuführen ist dementsprechend also falsch.



Das stimmt auch alles und da liegt auch das Problem. Es sind unterschiedliche Kulturen, die einen fortgeschritten und die anderen eher weniger. Das verträgt sich nicht und daher rühren dann die Unruhen. Allerdings sehe ich es dann auch nicht ein, dass man sich wieder nach "unten hin" anpassen soll bzw. besondere Vorsicht walten lassen soll. Es geht ja nicht nur um Deutschland selber, sondern um den gesamten Westen.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Wir als Europäer sind ebenfalls noch lange nicht eine komplett offene und tolerante Gesellschaft, zudem haben wir uns untereinander momentan auch in der Wolle, allerdings sind wir halt doch paar Schritte weiter, als z.B. die Länder im nahen Osten. Diese werden sich aber genau so weiterentwickeln, wie wir es getan haben und es ebenfalls immernoch tun.



Anhand der Reaktionen selbst in der Türkei sehe ich da so schnell keine Weiterentwicklung kommen. Selbst Muslime, die in westlichen Ländern aufgewachsen sind und ich meine jetzt nich nur Islamisten, gehen ja auf die Barikaden wegen Karikaturen oder vor kurzem wegen Seifenprodukten von Aldi. Und diese sind ja bereits in einer modernen Welt groß geworden, die kennen das Leben von da unten gar nicht direkt, ändern tut das für die aber im Endeffekt auch nichts.

 Meine eigenen Erfahrungen von der Schule damals bis hin zur Ausbildung und dem Beruf sind auch nicht viel anders. Mit Einigen kam man sehr gut aus, da konnte man wirklich gar nichts gegen sagen, das waren super Leute, aber einen Großteil konnte man anhand der Einstellung zu Dingen einfach vergessen. Da kam es im Religionsunterricht teilweise zu Beleidigungen und Androhungen, das war echt nicht schön. Und die haben nach der Schule wie jeder andere ihre Playstation angeschmissen und FIFA reingeworfen. Aber wehe du hast was Falsches gesagt. Da unterschieden die sich auch nicht mehr sonderlich von den Muslimen da unten.
Ich will hier keinen anprangern, weswegen ich auch keine FB Profile verlinke, aber ich habe selber einige in der Liste, mit denen ich früher zu Schule gegangen bin und bei deren Kommentaren und Statusnachrichten kommt einem teilweise echt die Galle hoch.

Wie gesagt, das trifft nicht auf alle zu, es gibt auch Vernünftige. Aber die waren in meinem persönlichen Leben bisher eine sehr starke Minderheit.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Ach der Kerl versucht am laufenden Band jegliche  Muslime und den gesamten Islam als das absolute Böse der aktuellen Zeit  zu betiteln. Das er erwähnt er würde niemals alle über einen Kamm  scheren, tut er nur um seine rassistische Art etwas abzugraden, um nicht  ganz unseriös zu wirken. Absolut lächerlich.
> 
> Falls ihr PI nicht kennt, geht mal auf die Seite. Seine Aussagen decken  sich 1 zu 1 mit dem was dort berichtet wird. Und jemand der solch einem  Abschaum an Medium folgt, ist eh verloren.



PiPiPi, so oft wie du das erwähnst solltest du vielleicht mal die Keramikabteilung aufsuchen, da kann man PiPi gut ablassen.

Man man man... asinus asinorum in saecula saeculorum.


----------



## Beam39 (19. Januar 2015)

Wieso bezeichnest du dich selbst als Dummkopf? lol aber wenn wir schon dabei sind: Errare humanum est, in errore perseverare stultum, mein Bester


----------



## lozux (19. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wieso bezeichnest du dich selbst als Dummkopf? lol aber wenn wir schon dabei sind: Errare humanum est, in errore perseverare stultum, mein Bester


Jetzt weiß ich warum man in der Schule Latein lernt... um Leute in Foren mit schlauen Sprüchen zu zerlegen. xD

b2t: Seit wann ist Kirche und Staat im Christentum getrennt gewesen? Die haben sich regelmäßig in die Haare bekommen (sei es weil sie Priester einsetzen wollten, Geld, Steuern oder sonst was)

Ich bin mir sicher durch Aufklärung und Bildung kann man in den genannten Ländern viel bewirken; es ist nämlich nicht nur die Religion alleine Schuld, wie viele hier gern behaupten.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Januar 2015)

Nein man muss Religion, so ungern ich das als Christ auch sage, weitestgehend abschaffen.


----------



## aloha84 (19. Januar 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein man muss Religion, so ungern ich das als Christ auch sage, *weitestgehend abschaffen.*



Es würde genügen, wenn man jedem seinen Glauben lässt.
Was abgeschafft werden müsste, ist Fanatismus.
Ich sehe die Glaubensfrage relativ locker:
Der eine glaubt an Gott, Allah, Jesus, Mohammed........und ich z.B.: an HE-MAN, der macht die erstgenannten ohne Probleme platt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Januar 2015)

Wie gesagt, unsere Sache ist der Islam in Deutschland oder allenfalls der in Europa. Und dieser Islam ist ein friedlicher Islam - mit einigen wenigen schwarzen Schafen (Dschihadisten von hier und Rückkerer aus Dschihadisten-Hochburgen im Nahen Osten), die man im Auge behalten muss.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Januar 2015)

*Politik trifft auf Protest - Pegida bei „GÜNTHER JAUCH“*

https://daserste.ndr.de/guentherjau...gida-bei-GUeNTHER-JAUCH,guentherjauch474.html


----------



## ich558 (19. Januar 2015)

Ich finde der Grundgedanke von Pegida ist absolut gerechtfertig jedoch deren Verhalten größtenteils nicht.


----------



## lozux (19. Januar 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich finde der Grundgedanke von Pegida ist absolut gerechtfertig jedoch deren Verhalten größtenteils nicht.


Was mich stört ist, wie ich in Interviews von der "Lügenpresse" und sonstwo größtenteils Hirnlose sehe, die sich diese gerechtfertigte Debatte über Einwanderungspolitik zu ihren niederen Zwecken wie Ausländerhass missbrauchen, weil sie mit ihrer Situation, die meistens nicht direkt mit dem "Bedemonstrierten" (ich weiß, freshes Wort xD) zusammenhängt, unzufrieden sind.


----------



## Rolk (19. Januar 2015)

Ja das hebt meine Meinung von unserer Presse auch nicht gerade, wenn ich sehe das oft die grössten Spackos für Interviews herausgesucht und als Masstab für PEGIDA hergenommen werden. Es ist eben doch was dran an der "Lügenpresse".


----------



## Iconoclast (19. Januar 2015)

lozux schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich warum man in der Schule Latein lernt... um Leute in Foren mit schlauen Sprüchen zu zerlegen. xD



Mir kam der Spruch irgendwie in den Sinn. 
Aber was will man bei Beam auch großartig schreiben? Der fährt doch volle Fahrt voraus auf seinem Pi Dampfer und betreibt genau das, was er bei anderen ankreidet. Sinnlos.^^


----------



## lozux (19. Januar 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ja das hebt meine Meinung von unserer Presse auch nicht gerade, wenn ich sehe das oft die grössten Spackos für Interviews herausgesucht und als Masstab für PEGIDA hergenommen werden. Es ist eben doch was dran an der "Lügenpresse".


So meine ich das nicht, aber ich denke jeder der seine Meinung ernsthaft vertreten will geht nicht zur PEGIDA. Da wird man nämlich vom Rest Deutschlands nicht ernst genommen, wenn man einem Neonazi hinterher rennt und irgendwelche Parolen schreit. Mal das Interview des NDR angesehen, das ein paar Seiten zuvor gepostet wurde?

@icona Ich meinte er das er dich zerlegt haha


----------



## Iconoclast (19. Januar 2015)

Na wenn das deine/eure Auffassung von "zerlegen" ist wundert mich auch nichts mehr. Sein "Zerlegen" nannten wir damals im Sandkasten auch "Spiegel!" 
Der hat sich vor 20 Seiten schon selber zerlegt und beweist es mit jedem Post aufs Neue. 
Aber nun gut, ich lasse euch natürlich gerne in eurem Glauben und Schmunzel mal weiter. 


Was mir auch noch ziemlich gegen den Strich geht ist, dass von der Presse mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird. Bei Pegida oder anderen Leuten, die sich kritisch äußern, wird die Nadel im Heuhaufen gesucht und jeder noch so kleine schwarze Fleck breitgetreten, während einem Bushido der Integrationspreis verliehen wird. Das muss man sich auch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## Amon (19. Januar 2015)

Witzig, witzig, tralala 

Wenn man keine Argumente mehr hat wird man eben beleidigend...

Irgendwer hat hier geschrieben dass man Religionen abschaffen sollte, dem stimme ich zu. Ohne Religion wäre es wahrscheinlich um einiges friedlicher auf diesem Planeten. Ich habe einen Bekannten, der kommt aus dem Iran, er selbst sagt aber er ist Perser. Dieser Mann musste damals nach der Revolution das Land verlassen, er hat im Gefängnis gesessen und wurde dort höchstwahrscheinlich auch gefoltert (er redet nicht darüber). Er hat seit Jahrzehnten seine Eltern nicht mehr gesehen und darf nie wieder in seine Heimat reisen weil er zur unerwünschten Person erklärt wurde. Dieser Mann sagte einmal zu mir "Religion ist das größte Gift für eine Gesellschaft" und ich muss sagen er hat absolut recht!


----------



## der-sack88 (19. Januar 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Was mir auch noch ziemlich gegen den Strich geht ist, dass von der Presse mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird. Bei Pegida oder anderen Leuten, die sich kritisch äußern, wird die Nadel im Heuhaufen gesucht und jeder noch so kleine schwarze Fleck breitgetreten, während einem Bushido der Integrationspreis verliehen wird. Das muss man sich auch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.



Blödsinn. Gerade heute wieder hat der Spiegel, der bei Pegida ja auch verhasst ist, einen Artikel darüber veröffentlicht, wie die Ungerechtigkeit bei der Vermögensverteilung immer schneller größer wird. Und das ist nur ein Beispiel von vielen. Auch in der "Lügenpresse" wird kritisiert. Aber halt nicht oberflächlich und fremdenfeindlich, deswegen passt die Form der Kritik den Pegida-Futzis wohl nicht.
Das Intoleranz in seriösen, aufgeklärten Medien kritisiert wird sollte niemanden wundern.

Den Bambi vergibt übrigens auch nicht "die Presse", sondern nur ein Medienkonzern. Also ist es vollkommener Unsinn, anhand dieser Preisvergabe "die Medien" zu kritisieren, zumal die Preisverleihung in anderen Medien eher kritisch betrachtet wurde. Die Leute hinter dem Preis stehen übrigens für "Qualitätspresse" wie die Bunte, die Superillu und den erzkonservativen Focus.

Aber ist ja alles "die Presse". FAZ, TAZ, BILD, Titanic, der Stürmer... alles dasselbe, alles "die Presse".


Übrigens sollte zumindest die Bild mit ihrer Hetze gegen Ausländer volle Unterstützung von Pegida haben, oder?
Und auch andere Medien verdrehen Zahlen so, dass es Pegida eigentlich passen müsste.
Aber das ganze passt wahrscheinlich nicht in die Traumwelt der gleichgeschalteten Lügenpresse.


----------



## Amon (19. Januar 2015)

Blöd Zeitung....Lies mal das Buch vom Wallraff, ist zwar von 1971 aber ich denke mal dass sich an der Arbeitsweise bei der Blöd bis heute nix geändert hat.

Edit:

Oh! Gucke mal da! Zahlenverdreher?



> *Nachtrag/Korrektur, 19.05 Uhr:* Einige Leser haben uns darauf hingewiesen, dass man in diesem Zusammenhang auch den „Asylkompromiss“  beachten muss. Diese im Mai 1993 beschlossene Neuregelung des  Asylrechts hatte unter anderem zur Folge, dass es schwieriger wurde,  sich auf das Grundrecht auf Asyl zu berufen. *Wichtig ist außerdem: Bei  Infografiken, die nur die Erstanträge abbilden, können die Jahre vor  1995 nicht als Vergleich herangezogen werden. Das BAMF differenziert in  seiner Statistik nämlich erst seit 1995 zwischen Erst- und  Folgeanträgen.
> 
> 
> 7.10.2014, 11:48
> Mats Schönauer


----------



## der-sack88 (19. Januar 2015)

Man muss kein Buch von Wallraff lesen, um zu wissen, dass dieses Drecksblatt das Papier nicht wert ist, auf dem es gedruckt wird.
Ich wollte an dem Beispiel nur zeigen, dass es "die Presse" eben nicht gibt. Die einen hetzen gegen Asylanten (Bild), die anderen kritisieren Pegida usw. usf.. Da gibts keine einheitliche Linie die rechtfertigen würde, das ganze in einen Topf zu werfen.


----------



## lozux (19. Januar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Ausländer mit deutschem Pass



Die gibt es nicht, wenn dann Deutsche mit Migrationshintergrund: wenn sie den Pass haben und wählen dürfen sind es Deutsche.


----------



## Amon (19. Januar 2015)

Deutsch wird man immer noch durch das Blut der Eltern und nicht durch den Pass!

And now call me Nazi....


----------



## torkol (19. Januar 2015)

Ach ******** also bin ich kein Deutscher obwohl ich hier geboren wurde, und noch nie woanders gelebt habe?Nur weil meine Mutter nicht deutsch ist?Also tschuldigung, aber modern ist an so etwas gar nichts.


----------



## Amon (19. Januar 2015)

Das war jetzt absichtlich provozierend. Diese sogenannten Deutschen mt Migrations Hinterrund gibt es auch nur hier. Was meinst du, wenn du beispielsweise in die Türkei auswandern würdest. Du würdest deinen deutschen Pass abgeben und die türkische Staatsbürgerschaft beantragen. Meinst du da würde irgendwer sagen du bist Türk-Deutscher oder Türke mit Migrationshintergrund? Am Arsch! Du wärst auch der Ausländer mit türkischem Pass!


----------



## lozux (19. Januar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Das war jetzt absichtlich provozierend. Diese sogenannten Deutschen mt Migrations Hinterrund gibt es auch nur hier. Was meinst du, wenn du beispielsweise in die Türkei auswandern würdest. Du würdest deinen deutschen Pass abgeben und die türkische Staatsbürgerschaft beantragen. Meinst du da würde irgendwer sagen du bist Türk-Deutscher oder Türke mit Migrationshintergrund? Am Arsch! Du wärst auch der Ausländer mit türkischem Pass!


Haha was? Die Türkei ist ja auch eher ein weniger moderner Staat, aber wenn ich in Spanien geboren wäre und dort aufwachse bon ich Spanier mit deutschen Wurzeln. Und glaub mir ich weis wovon ich rede ich habe etliche Freunde mit Migrationshintergrund, denen man das "nichtdeutsche Blut" nicht mal anmerkt.


----------



## Amon (19. Januar 2015)

lozux schrieb:


> Haha was? Die Türkei ist ja auch eher ein weniger moderner Staat, aber wenn ich in Spanien geboren wäre und dort aufwachse bon ich Spanier mit deutschen Wurzeln. Und glaub mir ich weis wovon ich rede ich habe etliche Freunde mit Migrationshintergrund, denen man das "nichtdeutsche Blut" nicht mal anmerkt.



Ja? Glaubst du das wirklich? Würde echt ein Spanier sagen dass du Spanier bist? Ich glaube kaum.


----------



## lozux (19. Januar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Ja? Glaubst du das wirklich? Würde echt ein Spanier sagen dass du Spanier bist? Ich glaube kaum.


Du bist nicht ganz auf dem Stand der Zeit. Wenn ich IN und MIT einer Gesellschaft aufwachse, gehöre ich da dazu auch wenn die Gene aus Timbuktu stammen.


----------



## Amon (19. Januar 2015)

Und du weisst anscheinend nicht was die jeweilige Bevölkerung denkt. Glaubst du jeder schließt sich der Meinung der Politiker an nur weil die sagen das sind alles Spanier? Sehr naiv sage ich da mal. Auch dieses ganze gefasel von Freundschaft unter den Völkern ist auch totaler Bullshit. Bestes Beispiel ist diese sogenannte deutsch-französische Freundschaft die auch nur zwischen den Politikern besteht. Mich hat man mal in Frankreich aus einem Bistro rausgeworfen als man festgestellt hat dass ich Deutscher bin!

Niemand, wirklich niemand den ich kenne, sagt beispielsweise dass ein Türke mit deutschem Pass Deutscher ist, und das sind keine bekloppten Glatzen! Selbst meine türkischen Kollegen die einen deutschen Pass haben sagen sie sind Türken! Außer in der Türkei, da sind sie keine Türken sondern Almancis.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Januar 2015)

In einer pluralistischen Gesellschaft ist kein Platz für Überbetonung der verschiedenen Nationalitäten. Ein Blick nach Amerika genügt, um die Unnötigkeit von Nationalitätsunterschieden vor Augen zu führen, denn das sind da drüben alles "Ausländer" unterschiedlicher Herkunft, die gemeinsam einen Staat gebildet haben und bilden. Europäer, Afrikaner, Asiaten sind trotz ihrer verschiedenen ethnischen Wurzeln echte Amerikaner. Und so sollte das im Prinzip in jedem modernen Land sein - auch in Deutschland.


----------



## Pagz (19. Januar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Deutsch wird man immer noch durch das Blut der Eltern und nicht durch den Pass!
> 
> And now call me Nazi....



Nach der Argumentation sollte ja jeder mit deutschen Vorfahren einen deutschen Pass beantragen können. 

Übrigens ist man rein rechtlich gesehen Deutscher, wenn man die deutsche Staatsangehörigkeit besitzt. Meiner Meinung nach braucht es zu dieser Frage auch keine weitere Diskussion...




ich558 schrieb:


> Ich finde der Grundgedanke von Pegida ist absolut  gerechtfertig jedoch deren Verhalten größtenteils nicht.



Ich  kann bei PEGIDA nur einen Grundgedanken erkenne, nämlich ein diffuse  Unzufriedenheit/Unsicherheit. Insofern gebe ich dir Recht, das ist  durchaus gerechtfertigt. Diese Unzufriedenheit/Unsicherheit auf  Ausländer, Medien, die Regierung oder was weiß ich zu schieben ist meiner Meinung nach aber weniger gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Januar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> In einer pluralistischen Gesellschaft ist kein Platz für Überbetonung der verschiedenen Nationalitäten. Ein Blick nach Amerika genügt, um die Unnötigkeit von Nationalitätsunterschieden vor Augen zu führen, denn das sind da drüben alles "Ausländer" unterschiedlicher Herkunft, die gemeinsam einen Staat gebildet haben und bilden. Europäer, Afrikaner, Asiaten sind trotz ihrer verschiedenen ethnischen Wurzeln echte Amerikaner. Und so sollte das im Prinzip in jedem modernen Land sein - auch in Deutschland.



Nee, da muss ich mal ein Kontra anbieten.

War Du schon mal in Amerika?

Der amerikanische Traum, dass jeder etwas zu etwas schafft,  wenn er denn nur hart arbeitet 
ist schon längst ausgeträumt. 

Der Mittelstand geht genauso vor die Hunde, wie bei uns.


----------



## Amon (19. Januar 2015)

Und ob die weißen "Amerikaner" die schwarzen "Amerikaner" auch wirklich als "Amerikaner" bezeichnen wage ich zu bezweifeln. Und die echten Amerikaner, nämlich die sogenannten "Indianer" sind definitiv in den Augen der "Amerikaner" keine.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (19. Januar 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Der amerikanische Traum, dass jeder etwas zu etwas schafft,  wenn er denn nur hart arbeitet
> ist schon längst ausgeträumt.



Tut mir leid, das ist schlicht unwahr.



Amon schrieb:


> Und ob die weißen "Amerikaner" die schwarzen "Amerikaner" auch wirklich als "Amerikaner" bezeichnen wage ich zu bezweifeln. Und die echten Amerikaner, nämlich die sogenannten "Indianer" sind definitiv in den Augen der "Amerikaner" keine.



Nö, so ein Bullshit.
Was haben die Ureinwohner Nordamerikas mit dem heutigen Amerika gemeinsam?


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Januar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Und ob die weißen "Amerikaner" die schwarzen "Amerikaner" auch wirklich als "Amerikaner" bezeichnen wage ich zu bezweifeln. Und die echten Amerikaner, nämlich die sogenannten "Indianer" sind definitiv in den Augen der "Amerikaner" keine.



Was würde Obama dazu sagen?


----------



## Beam39 (19. Januar 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Na wenn das deine/eure Auffassung von "zerlegen" ist wundert mich auch nichts mehr. Sein "Zerlegen" nannten wir damals im Sandkasten auch "Spiegel!"
> Der hat sich vor 20 Seiten schon selber zerlegt und beweist es mit jedem Post aufs Neue.
> Aber nun gut, ich lasse euch natürlich gerne in eurem Glauben und Schmunzel mal weiter.



Hauptsache deinen Kumpels alles nachäffen oder, Äffchen?  Ich hab mich in keinster Weise "zerlegt", das einzige Problem was besteht ist das ihr mit meiner Meinung nicht klar kommt und das eckt bei euch an. Das ist alles . Aber so sind Rassisten nunmal unter sich, ist ja nichts Neues.

Natürlich erwähne ich PI so oft, damit die Leute mal deine Aussagen mit denen von dieser Seite vergleichen. Oder störts dich etwa? Steht doch einfach zu dem was du bist.



> Wenn man keine Argumente mehr hat wird man eben beleidigend...



Lesen gehört nicht zu deinen Stärken oder, Herr Oberdeutsch? Dein Seelenverwandter hat mit dem scheiss Latein selber angefangen. Aktion-Reaktion, kennsu?

Außerdem dachte ich ich werde ignoriert? Steht doch einfach einmal zu dem was ihr sagt, ihr seid total Rückgratlos. Aber auch hier wieder typisches Verhalten. Wenns drauf ankommt Schnauze halten aber dann wieder aus dem Loch gekrochen kommen wenn man die Wahrheit an Kopf geknallt bekommt.

Unfassbar dieses absolut ungerade Verhalten.


----------



## Amon (19. Januar 2015)

Kann mir mal wer sagen was dieses PI ist? Komischerweise kenn ich das gar nicht...


----------



## Verminaard (19. Januar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Kann mir mal wer sagen was dieses PI ist? Komischerweise kenn ich das gar nicht...



Wiki sagt: Pi – Wikipedia

Was denn los?


----------



## efdev (19. Januar 2015)

ich glaube das ist mit PI in beam seinen beiträgen gemeint Politically Incorrect â€“ Wikipedia


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Januar 2015)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Großteil der PEGIDA-Anhänger ist laut Studien ein deutscher Mittelständler leicht gehobenen Alters (bis 45). Der tatsächliche "Nazi-Anteil" liegt bei "bestenfalls" 42%, im Extremfall sind es laut bisheriger Statistiken 56. Das Problem ist weniger die breite Masse an Leuten, die da mitlaufen, eher die Antreiber im Vordergrund, welche sich oftmals zuvor einen Namen in der Neo-Nazi-Szene gemacht haben. Diese sind zwar ebendort bekannt, aber nicht immer bei allen Leuten die da mitmarschieren, die haben oft gar keine Ahnung, wem sie da eigentlich hinterherlaufen



Also wenn ich mir die Zustimmung bzw. vielmehr mehrheitliche Ablehnung von Pegida im Bevölkerungsschnitt angucke, dann läuft da sicherlich nichts aus der Mitte mit. Und selbst wenn "die Mitte" blöd und ohne nachzufragen hinter Rechten/Rechtsradikalen herläuft, dann wäre "das Problem ist weniger..." wohl die absolut falsche Bezeichnung dafür. Leute, die en Masse ohne Hirn einer Führerfigur hinterlaufen sind eines der größten Probleme, dass eine (noch-nicht-)extremistische Gesellschaft haben kann.




-Shorty- schrieb:


> Naja, man kann in dem Fall schon mal Fragen was der Produktdesigner sich dabei gedacht hat.
> Gibts denn Produkte zur Körperpflege mit Kirchen drauf? Seh den Zweck nicht.



Billig-Verpackungsdesign zum Thema "Orient" => Verpackung mit Klischee-Kulisse einer arabischen Stadt, einschließlich Minaret. Genauso wie man auf Produkten, die eine Assoziation mit Mittelalter/langer Tradition hervorrufen soll oft Fachwerkhäuser oder Burggemäuer sieht.
Warum das Ganze für Muslime ein Problem ist, wäre eine interessantere Frage. Minarette sind schließlich nicht heilig. Aber "Beschwerden durch Gläubige" kann ja auch nur zwei Selbsternannte Besserwisser bezeichnen. 




Iconoclast schrieb:


> Man bekommt immer zu hören, dass die alle nichts mit dem Islam zu tun haben. Ja wer hat denn dann mit dem Islam zu tun? Scheint ja irgendwie kaum einer zu sein. 7 Kirchen wegen Papierblättern/Heftchen angezündet und ein Toter. Sorry, aber friedliches Volk/friedliche Religion am A.... .



Der Unterschied zwischen radikaler Pauschalverurteilung und "wenigstens ein Bisschen nachdenken" liegt irgendwo in der Nähe von dem Schrägstrich...




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach herrlich wenn man sich die letzten rund 15-18 Seiten durchließt. Liest man weitestgehend nur mit, drehen die selbsternannten "Verteidiger" des freien und multikulturellen Deutschlands, die "Anti-Pegida" Fraktion so richtig auf, im negativen Sinne. Nein man hat nicht etwas konstrukitves zu schreiben



Weise Worte, auf die wieder erwarten rein gar nichts konstruktives folgt, sondern eine längere Abhandlung zum Forum...




Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ich habe schon mehrmals betont, dass ich nicht alle über einen Kamm ziehe. Da wirst du auch keinen einzigen Beitrag hier finden, der das aussagt. Die Frage ist, wo hört für dich der Islam auf und wo fängt der Islamismus an? Bestes Beispiel aktuell. In sämtlichen islamischen Ländern und sogar in der Türkei wird sich über die Karikaturen aufgeregt. Man sollte meinen zumindest die Türkei sei ein modernes Land. Nein, da werden gleich hunderte Internetseiten gesperrt.



Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Türkei unter Erdogan seit Jahren eine zunehmende Desaäkularisierung und allenfalls noch wirtschaftlich "modern" ist, beginnt Extremismus für gewöhnlich da, wo andere Menschen in ihrem Leben, insbesondere in ihrer Gesundheit massiv eingeschränkt werden.



> In den restlichen Ländern gibt es, mal wieder, Tote, Flaggen brennen, Kirchen werden angezündet, Puppen zerstochen und zerschossen, Fahrzeuge brennen und was weiß ich noch alles. Das sind alles normale Einwohner der jeweiligen Länder. Ist das deine Definition von "Normal" ..."?



Die Frage wäre doch erst einmal: Ist es deine Definition von "Normal"? Wenn nicht: Hast du repräsentative Erhebungen, ob es da "normal" ist oder warum gebrauchst du dann dieses Wort? Über eine Milliarde Muslime hatte, aus ihrem Glaubensverständnis heraus, einen Grund sich zu ärgern. In ein paar Dutzend Fällen führte dies zu schwerer Sachbeschädigung oder gar Toten. Die paar Fälle sollen jetzt "normal", d.h. repräsentativ für alle anderen sein? Prozentual gibt es in Deutschland jedes Jahr mehr Rechtsextreme, die Ausländer (fast) zu Tode prügeln, als es Muslime gab, die bei den jüngsten Prozessen jemanden getötet haben. Trotzdem würde, aus gutem Grund, niemand daraus schlussfolgern, dass alle Deutschen Nazis sind.



> 9 von den ersten 10 Ländern weltweit, die zum Beispiel Christenverfolgung und anderen Verfolgungen praktizieren, sind islamisch geprägte Länder. Unter den ersten 50 sind es 38 islamische Länder. Wo ist da jetzt die Grenze zwischen dem "friedlichen Islam" und wo fangen die Spinner an? Wenn man die direkten Zahlen auf den Tisch legt, gibt es da nicht viel Frieden und Verständnis.



Es gibt meines Wissens nach genau zwei nicht-islamische Staaten auf der Welt, die religiös regiert werden. Dass eine ist der Vatikan, der andere Israel. Ersterer hat nicht viel Möglichkeiten auf aktive Politik, wie letzterer mit Personen anderen Glaubens z.T. umgeht, sollte bekannt sein (und ist in den Details ein eigenes Thema). Damit haben sich die Möglichkeiten für religiöse Verfolgungen von Staatsseite her erledigt, es gibt aber noch eine ganze Reihe von ~Diktaturen, in denen es aufgrund von nicht-religiösen Ideologismus schwerste Rechtsverletzungen gibt.
Umgekehrt gibt es eine Reihe von Staaten mit mehrheitlich muslimischer Bevölkerung, die keine der genannten Probleme kennen.

Schlussfolgerung: Radikale Idologismen sind das Problem, im Falle von Religion symptomatisch als fehlende Säkularisierung. Welche Ideologie und welcher Glaube ist dagegen fast egal. Da aufgrund historischer und wirtschaftlicher Gründe vor allem Staaten in Vorderasien und Zentral- bis Nordafrika massive Stabilitätsprobleme haben, führt dazu, dass viele islamische Staaten diese Probleme haben. Hier darf aber nicht Korrelation und Kausalität verwechselt werden.




Anticrist schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, wann es diesen Islamischen Martin Luther geben wird... und bis dahin muss man mit den Symptomen umgehen



Luther hat nicht die Religion, sondern die Kirche reformiert. Da kann man sich im Islam sparen, weil es ohnehin nicht "die Kirche" gibt, sondern eine Vielzahl relativ unabhängiger Glaubensgemeinschaften. Und viele davon haben sich schon lange modernisiert, wie die Mehrheit der Muslime in westlichen Ländern beweist.
Die wichtigere Frage wäre: Wann kommt die Aufklärung im Nahen Osten an?

Wie bei jedem zivilisatorischen Fortschritt lautet die Antwort wohl "erst nachdem die Bomben weg sind" 




Rolk schrieb:


> Ja das hebt meine Meinung von unserer Presse auch nicht gerade, wenn ich sehe das oft die grössten Spackos für Interviews herausgesucht und als Masstab für PEGIDA hergenommen werden. Es ist eben doch was dran an der "Lügenpresse".



Nach dem, was die "Lügenpresse" berichtet, findet sie wohl keine anderen Interviewpartner. Ob das an der Zusammensetzung der Pegida-Teilnehmer liegt, oder an selektiver Interviewbereitschaft, darüber kann die "Lügenpresse" nur spekulieren – und jeder andere, der nicht persönlich hinfährt und ein paar tausend Leute persönlich interviewt (bzw. dies versucht), um mal ein repräsentativeres Bild zu liefern, als es die "Lügenpresse" macht, muss sich wohl ebenfalls auf Spekulationen beschränken.

Das ist halt das Problem, wenn eine Organisation sämtliche Medien aus allen Bereichen und mit den verschiedensten Intentionen samt und sonders als unglaubwürdig bezeichnet: Es gibt auf einmal gar keine potentiell objektive Informationsquelle mehr.




lozux schrieb:


> Die gibt es nicht, wenn dann Deutsche mit Migrationshintergrund: wenn sie den Pass haben und wählen dürfen sind es Deutsche.



Es gäbe noch EU-Ausländer mit zwei Staatsbürgerschaften 
Aber das ignorieren ausländerfeindliche Kommentatoren ja gerne: Das Deutschland für die Erfüllung der meisten Forderungen aus der EU raus müsste...




Amon schrieb:


> Das war jetzt absichtlich provozierend. Diese sogenannten Deutschen mt Migrations Hinterrund gibt es auch nur hier. Was meinst du, wenn du beispielsweise in die Türkei auswandern würdest. Du würdest deinen deutschen Pass abgeben und die türkische Staatsbürgerschaft beantragen. Meinst du da würde irgendwer sagen du bist Türk-Deutscher oder Türke mit Migrationshintergrund? Am Arsch! Du wärst auch der Ausländer mit türkischem Pass!



Worum geht es:
Das, was irgendwelche Rassisten (und hier passt die Bezeichnung mal wirklich) zu einem sagen oder um das, was man gefühlt/juristisch/praktisch/... ist?




Amon schrieb:


> Kann mir mal wer sagen was dieses PI ist? Komischerweise kenn ich das gar nicht...



"Political Incorrect". Eine Webseite, die sich darauf spezialisiert hat, so ziemlich jedes Märchen zu sammeln und massenhaft zu verbreiten, solange es gegen den Islam oder/und gegen staatliche Institutionen gerichtet ist, ungeachtet der Quelle oder des Wahrheitsgehaltes.


----------



## Beam39 (19. Januar 2015)

Ziemlich On-Point, aber du wirst schnell merken dass sie das, was du bisher unter stur verstanden hast, in einem unfassbaren Maß übertreffen werden.



> "Political Incorrect". Eine Webseite, die sich darauf spezialisiert hat, so ziemlich jedes Märchen zu sammeln und massenhaft zu verbreiten, solange es gegen den Islam oder/und gegen staatliche Institutionen gerichtet ist, ungeachtet der Quelle oder des Wahrheitsgehaltes.



Genau das, was Iconchen seit gefühlten 200 Seiten tut. Deswegen auch ständig die Erwähnung von PI.


----------



## Amon (19. Januar 2015)

Ach das! Ich dachte immer das wäre Satire...So kann man sich irren.


----------



## lozux (19. Januar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Ach das! Ich dachte immer das wäre Satire...So kann man sich irren.


Satire ist meistens lustig, oder gesellschaftskritisch. Das ist rassistisch - für Menschen ohne eine gesunde Portion Humor im Hinterhirn meist schwer zu erkennen, aber mach dir nichts daraus, kann nicht jeder haben.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Januar 2015)

Political Incorrect... 

Allein der Name ist ja schon dämlich. Wenn etwas politisch nicht korrekt ist, ist es falsch. Aber wahrscheinlich will man mit dem Namen "Political Incorrect" nur andeuten, dass man zu der "Das wird man doch wohl noch sagen dürfen"-Fraktion gehört.

Das wird man doch wohl noch sagen dÃ¼rfen â€“ Stupidedia


----------



## Amon (19. Januar 2015)

Es gibt den berühmten Spruch "Satire darf alles", und sie darf auch böse sein. Satire mus nicht immer lustig oder gesellschaftskritisch sein.


----------



## Beam39 (19. Januar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Es gibt den berühmten Spruch "Satire darf alles", und sie darf auch böse sein. Satire muss nicht immer lustig oder gesellschaftskritisch sein.



In meinen Augen müssen auch der Satire Grenzen gesetzt werden, das habe ich auch mit Thunder per PN mal diskutiert. Er ist grundsätzlich der Meinung dass man als Persönlichkeit über sowas hinwegsehen sollte und es gekonnt ignorieren sollte, versteht aber auch dass das eben nicht jeder kann und in gewissen Fällen auch er sich provozieren lassen würde. 

So sehe ich das auch, und deswegen bin ich absolut gegen diesen Spruch. Oder sagen wir so: Grenzenlos ja, aber es sollte nicht zur Provokation oder Beleidigung übergreifen, und das ist bei vielen Karikaturen der Charlie Hebdo der Fall gewesen. 

Wenn man am laufenden Band geschmacklose und beleidigende Karikaturen raushaut hat das irgendwann nichts mehr mit Satire sondern gezielter Provokation und Beleidigung zu tun.


----------



## Amon (19. Januar 2015)

Ja, die Frage wurde letzten schon in einem Artikel aufgeworfen, glaube war in der FAZ. Ob es denn richtig ist dass man das macht oder auch mal sagt "OK, eigentlich könnten wir aber besser wir lassen das mal."


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Januar 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weise Worte, auf die wieder erwarten rein gar nichts konstruktives folgt, sondern eine längere Abhandlung zum Forum...



Ich habe über 20 Seiten konstruktiv versucht zu diskutieren und versucht auf verschiedene Aspekte ein zu gehen, ohne Erfolg! Am Ende hat sich das ganze immer in der gleichen Bahn gedreht. Wozu soll ich da noch mehr schreiben wenn die Gegenseite nichts mal im Ansatz dazu bereits ist sich auf eine Diskusion ein zu lassen und lieber alle für blöd abstempelt die sich nicht an Schema A und B halten, das es nur eine "richtige" Meinung und eine "falsche" Meinung geben kann. Mit schwarz und weiß Denkern braucht man keine Diskusion führen wollen, das funktioniert nicht.
Ich habe auch irgendwann keine Lust mehr darauf immer wieder aufs neue, über 20 Seiten darüber zu streiten ob alle bei Pegida dumm sind, oder ob ein Ausländer mit deutschen Pass auch ein Deutscher ist. Das geht doch völlig am Thema vorbei.


----------



## Iconoclast (20. Januar 2015)

Eben das ist der Punkt.

Auf deine Antworten, ruyven_macaran, werde ich später zu Hause eingehen. Jedenfalls kann man mit solchen Beiträgen vernünftig diskutieren. Top! 
Beams seine geliebten PI News, auf denen er sich ja scheinbar oft rumtreibt, musste ich auch erstmal nachschlagen. Kannte ich vorher überhaupt nicht. Aber wie es halt immer ist, ist es schwer zu diskutieren, wenn der Gegenüber so in seiner Meinung festgefahren ist. Wer beruft sich auch auf "political incorrect news"? Da muss man schon sehr festgefahren sein, wenn man das seinem Gegenüber non stop unterstellt, ohne auch nur einen Anhaltspunkt zu haben. Soweit ich weiß gab es hier auf den über 80 Seiten auch nicht einen einzigen Link von dieser Seite geschweige denn eine Erwähnung, außer von ihm eben.

Dazu noch das Problem, dass er extrem in die Klischee-Schublade fällt, wie ein anderer User vor zig Seiten schonmal angemerkt hatte. Ist halt alles nicht so leicht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Januar 2015)

*Iconoclast* 

Doch einen Link von Political Incorrect News gabs von dir. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...e-teilnehmer-eure-meinung-15.html#post7057879

Allerdings kann der auch beim schnellen googeln nach Links, die die eigene "Meinung" bestätigen, mit reingerutscht sein. Es ist auch wurscht, denn es kommt ja auf deine Beiträge an und da sind schon einige bei, die eine gedankliche Nähe zu dieser islamfeindlichen Hetzseite aufweisen.


----------



## Beam39 (20. Januar 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Eben das ist der Punkt.
> 
> Auf deine Antworten, ruyven_macaran, werde ich später zu Hause eingehen. Jedenfalls kann man mit solchen Beiträgen vernünftig diskutieren. Top!
> Beams seine geliebten PI News, auf denen er sich ja scheinbar oft rumtreibt, musste ich auch erstmal nachschlagen. Kannte ich vorher überhaupt nicht. Aber wie es halt immer ist, ist es schwer zu diskutieren, wenn der Gegenüber so in seiner Meinung festgefahren ist. Wer beruft sich auch auf "political incorrect news"? Da muss man schon sehr festgefahren sein, wenn man das seinem Gegenüber non stop unterstellt, ohne auch nur einen Anhaltspunkt zu haben. Soweit ich weiß gab es hier auf den über 80 Seiten auch nicht einen einzigen Link von dieser Seite geschweige denn eine Erwähnung, außer von ihm eben.
> ...



Ach komm, jetzt fährst du diese Dackelschiene und versuchst dich ins unschuldige Licht zu rücken. Am laufenden Band hast du nichts anderes getan als Islamfeindliche und hetzende Links zu posten und sie zu unterstützen. Der Islam sei so und so und der Islam sei Schuld an dem und dem.

Dass du morgens in den Spiegel gucken kannst ohne dir dabei verarscht vorzukommen ist wirklich bewundernswert.

Erwartet "vernünftige" Posts hat aber selber 20 Seiten lang nichts anderes als gehetzt, da fällt man halt ziemliche leicht in die Klischee-Schublade mein lieber, ist alles nicht so leicht.

Diese Erwähnungen von dir ab und zu, du würdest ja auch ein paar Muslime kennen waren, wie gesagt, nichts anderes als ein Versuch deine vermeintliche Seriösität zu bewahren, damit man dich nicht gleich ins Rassisten-Eck einordnen kann. Sei doch einfach ehrlich hier und sag dass du etwas gegen Muslime und die Religion hast, sag dass du sie hasst. Beweise doch einmal Rückgrad und spiel hier nicht ständig was vor.

Thunder war der Einzige mit dem man diskutieren konnte, am Ende sind wir auch auf ziemlich den selben Nenner gekommen, obwohl wir Anfangs aneinander geraten sind. Aber du tust nichts anderes als hetzen und wunderst dich dann das man dich nicht ernst nimmt und dir entsprechend entgegenkommt.


So stempelt man Leute schnell als unfähig oder trollig ab weil sie einem querkommen und ihr Gehetze nicht annehmen, unfassbar.

Jeder der nicht mit PEGIDA ästimiert wird bei dir zum Troll, jeder der die Meinung vertritt dass 99% der Muslime in Deutschland keine Gefahr darstellen wird bei dir zum Troll, jeder der der PEGIDA rechte Neigungen vorwirft und das nicht gut heißt wird zum Troll, jeder der nicht deine Meinung teilt und dagegen argumentiert wird zum Troll usw. usw. usw. Aber dann selber erwarten ernstgenommen zu werden.

Grandiose Einstellung, wirklich


----------



## Rolk (20. Januar 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nach dem, was die "Lügenpresse" berichtet, findet sie wohl keine anderen Interviewpartner. Ob das an der Zusammensetzung der Pegida-Teilnehmer liegt, oder an selektiver Interviewbereitschaft, darüber kann die "Lügenpresse" nur spekulieren – und jeder andere, der nicht persönlich hinfährt und ein paar tausend Leute persönlich interviewt (bzw. dies versucht), um mal ein repräsentativeres Bild zu liefern, als es die "Lügenpresse" macht, muss sich wohl ebenfalls auf Spekulationen beschränken.



Das glaubst du doch selber nicht das sich keine anderen Interviewpartner finden lassen würden. Bzgl. der Zusammensetzung der Pegida Teilnehmer ist man nicht auf Spekulationen der "Lügenpresse" angewiesen. Ein bischen gesunder Menschenverstand und Augen im Kopf reichen aus und schwarz auf weis gibts auch was: 


Pegida-Studie: In Dresden marschiert die Mittelschicht - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## aloha84 (20. Januar 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> *Das glaubst du doch selber nicht das sich keine anderen Interviewpartner finden lassen würden*. Bzgl. der Zusammensetzung der Pegida Teilnehmer ist man nicht auf Spekulationen der "Lügenpresse" angewiesen. Ein bischen gesunder Menschenverstand und Augen im Kopf reichen aus und schwarz auf weis gibts auch was:
> 
> 
> Pegida-Studie: In Dresden marschiert die Mittelschicht - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Es ist schon schwierig, ein Kumpel wollte ja Befragungen für ein Studie (nicht diese) durchführen, Ergebnis: nicht representativ durchführbar.
Grund: ca 75% der Befragten Antworten nicht, ein anderer (kleiner) Teil wurde ge/behindert....wenn man mal davon ausgeht, dass er eben KEIN Journalist für die "Lügenpresse" ist, sondern ethnologie-Student, kann man sich seinen Teil denken.
Aber rein grundsätzlich, passt das schon, ein sehr großer Teil der Leute ist halt auf der "falschen" Demo.....denen gehts nicht um Ausländer.


----------



## beren2707 (20. Januar 2015)

Um zur grundsätzlichen Problematik hinsichtlich der Islam/Islamismus-Differenzierungen, was ja einen der Hauptkritikpunkte an PEGIDA ausmacht, einen lesenswerten Bericht der FAZ einzustreuen:
Islam und Gewalt: Die Linke im Muff von tausend Jahren


----------



## Iconoclast (20. Januar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> *Iconoclast*
> 
> Doch einen Link von Political Incorrect News gabs von dir.
> 
> ...



Das kann gut sein, dass da beim Googlen was reingerutscht ist. Ich habe mir die Artikel auch nicht alle nochmal durchgelesen gehabt. Man speichert sich ja nicht alle Links immer direkt ab. Von den PiNews hatte ich das ursprünglich sicherlich nicht. Bewusst kannte ich die Seite vorher nicht, dann den Wisch davon einfach wegdenken.  Gucke dann nochmal nach der Ursprungsnachricht.
 Mehr als hier betonen, dass ich nicht den Islam generell meine, kann ich hier in einem Forum ja nunmal auch nicht. Aus meiner Sicht ist es halt bedenklich, dass aus der muslimischen Ecke wirklich sehr, sehr viel Stress weht und das nicht nur ausgehend von radikalen Islamisten. Irgendwo muss der Hund ja begraben liegen, dass ausgerechnet diese Religion nicht gerade hoch angesehen wird und Moslems teilweise selber eine radikale Neuauslegung fordern.


----------



## Verminaard (20. Januar 2015)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Um zur grundsätzlichen Problematik hinsichtlich der Islam/Islamismus-Differenzierungen, was ja einen der Hauptkritikpunkte an PEGIDA ausmacht, einen lesenswerten Bericht der FAZ einzustreuen:
> Islam und Gewalt: Die Linke im Muff von tausend Jahren




Interessant.
Danke fuer den Link, auf jeden Fall lesenswert.


Bin mal gespannt, wer als Erster schreit, das das ein Nazi verfasst hat


----------



## Beam39 (20. Januar 2015)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Um zur grundsätzlichen Problematik hinsichtlich der Islam/Islamismus-Differenzierungen, was ja einen der Hauptkritikpunkte an PEGIDA ausmacht, einen lesenswerten Bericht der FAZ einzustreuen:
> Islam und Gewalt: Die Linke im Muff von tausend Jahren



Cooler bericht und ein sehr weiser Soheib Bencheikh, kannte ihn bis dato nicht, werde das aber definitiv ändern. 

Grundsätzlich kann man den Bericht so unterschreiben, nur finde ich es schade das völlig außer Acht gelassen wurde, dass es auch anders geht. 

Beispiel: Muslime bzw. der Islam in Deutschland.

Man kann es nicht leugnen, dass die hier geborenen und aufgewachsenen Muslime bzw. all diejenigen, die die Demokratie und das Moderne angenommen haben, den gewünschten "neuen Islam" leben. Es werden Kopftücher abgelegt, es heiraten Christen mit Muslimen, es wird zusammen an einem Tisch gesessen und gesoffen, es kann offen über Religionen debattiert werden ohne dass Köpfe rollen etc. etc. etc.

Der Islam hat sich in Deutschland definitiv weiterentwickelt und modernisiert, aber gleichzeitig hat man den Radikalen eindeutig zu viel Freiraum gewährt, so dass mit der Zeit ein richtiges Netzwerk entstanden ist. Man hat es zugelassen dass die Freiheit in Deutschland ausgenutzt wird um sein hängengebliebenes, unzeitgemäßes Gedankengut zu verbreiten.

Auf solch eine Modernisierung dort unten kann man lange warten. Die einst so moderne  und fortschrittliche Türkei schießt sich grad mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ins Mittelalter, und dran glauben müssen die gebildeten, offenen und modernen Menschen.


----------



## der-sack88 (20. Januar 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, wer als Erster schreit, das das ein Nazi verfasst hat



Warum sollte man das schreien? Religionskritik ist nicht Nazis vorbehalten.
Aber der übliche Reflex greift bei sowas natürlich. Immer schön im Selbstmitleid untergehen, weil die pösen faschistischen Anti-Faschisten einen sofort als Nazi bezeichnen.




Beam39 schrieb:


> Beispiel: Muslime bzw. der Islam in Deutschland.
> 
> Man kann es nicht leugnen, dass die hier geborenen und aufgewachsenen Muslime bzw. all diejenigen, die die Demokratie und das Moderne angenommen haben, den gewünschten "neuen Islam" leben. Es werden Kopftücher abgelegt, es heiraten Christen mit Muslimen, es wird zusammen an einem Tisch gesessen und gesoffen, es kann offen über Religionen debattiert werden ohne dass Köpfe rollen etc. etc. etc.




Dazu muss auch noch gesagt werden, dass diese Muslime nicht zwangsläufig weniger gläubig sind als die Islamisten, im Gegenteil. Die meisten nehmen ihre Religion im Gegensatz zu modernen Christen noch sehr Ernst. Die Radikalität des Islam da unten kommt ja nicht vom Islam, sondern von den Vordenkern, die dem ungebildeten Pöbel vorschreiben, was er zu denken hat.

Und weil es eben keine Kirche und nicht das eine Oberhaupt gibt, dass die Richtung der ganzen Religion bestimmt, finde ich die Differenzierung schon angebracht, auch zwischen Islam und Islamismus. Oder zwischen dem modernen (im westlichen Sinn) Islam und dem Rest.


----------



## Verminaard (20. Januar 2015)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Aber der übliche Reflex greift bei sowas natürlich. Immer schön im Selbstmitleid untergehen, weil die pösen faschistischen Anti-Faschisten einen sofort als Nazi bezeichnen.



Sachlichkeit ist nicht ganz deine Staerke, oder taeusch ich mich da total?
Immer einen beleidigenden, persoenlichen Seitenhieb mitgeben.

Frag mich ueberhaupt wieso du das auf mich reflektierst.


----------



## der-sack88 (20. Januar 2015)

Wer hat denn als erstes ausgeteilt? Die Annahme, dass man unreflektiert alles als Nazi bezeichnet, was gegen den Islam ist, ist auch ein beleidigender Seitenhieb, wenn du das was ich geschrieben habe als beleidigenden Seitenhieb bezeichnest.
Ich zumindest habe das im übrigen nicht zu 100% Ernst gemeint und übertrieben, das mit dem Smiley sollte das eigentlich kennzeichnen.

Das war auch nicht speziell auf dich reflektiert, sondern auf alle, die immer solche Phrasen raushauen. "Da kommt gleich die Nazi-Keule", "darf man ja wohl noch sagen dürfen", "ich bin ja kein Nazi, aber...", "ich habe ja eigentlich nichts gegen Ausländer, aber..." usw..


----------



## Verminaard (20. Januar 2015)

Das hat doch nichts mit Phrasen gemeinsam sondern mit Aussagen in diesem Thread.
Ist doch oefters schon gefallen, das PEGIDA lauter Nazis sind, weil dort ein paar radikale mitlaufen => grandiose Schlussfolgerung: sind doch alle Nazis.

Sobald man sich bisschen kritisch gegenueber Auslaendern, oder seit den letzten vielen Seiten im speziellen Moslem, aeussert, wird man doch rigoros in die rechte (radikale) Ecke gestellt.
Auf der anderen Seite wird was von Toleranz und Meinungsfreiheit geschwafelt.
Ja wie denn nun? 
Ich darf schon alles sagen was ich so denke, sofern meine Aussage den heutigen, von irgendwelchen Leuten definierten Zeitgeist trifft, ansonsten bin ich ein Nazi?
Was ist das fuer eine Logik?

Ich fuer meinen Teil kann nur aus meinen persoenlich gemachten Erfahrungen schildern und eine Meinung bilden.
Das diese nicht unbedingt immer positiv mit Auslaendern/Moslems war, dafuer kann ich nichts.
Wenn man aber einwirft, das es hier eine Streuung gibt, wird das total ingoriert. Wichtig allein ist die Aussage, das man irgendwann irgendetwas gegen Auslaender fallen hat gelassen, ergo ist das ein Rassist, um es mal ueberspitzt darzustellen.


Frage noch zu PEGIDA und Gegendemonstrationen:
Wo gabs mehr gewalttaetige Zwischenfaelle, eventuell mit Verletzten?


----------



## der-sack88 (20. Januar 2015)

Bei mir läuft die Kritik ins Leere, ich hab nirgends behauptet, dass bei Pegida lauter (im Sinne von größtenteils) Nazis rumlaufen. Und ich kann mich auch nicht erinnern, dass das sonst jemand behauptet hat.
Es geht doch eher darum, dass es blödsinnig ist, Nazis hinterherzulaufen, wenn man selbst kein Nazi ist, und dann erwartet, Ernst genommen zu werden.

Ausländer kann man kritisieren, das ist ja grundsätzlich kein Problem. Aber es wird ja an ihnen kritisiert, DASS sie Ausländer sind, das ist das Problem. Die Angst vor dem Fremden. Wenn man z.B. statt "Patriotische Europäer gegen die Islamisierung des Abendlandes" "Europäer gegen Zuwanderung von Terroristen und Kriminellen" plakatieren würde wäre das halb so schlimm. Aber man steckt eben alle in einen Topf. Und damit schiebt man sich selbst in die rechte Ecke.

Meinungsfreiheit impliziert übrigens nicht, dass es keine Gegenmeinung geben darf. Wenn die Meinungsfreiheit eingeschränkt wäre würde man das ganze einfach verbieten. Macht man aber nicht. Will auch niemand. Wenn man sagt, dass man Pegida nicht gut findet, hat das nicht im entferntesten mit Einschränkung der Meinungsfreiheit zu tun, im Gegenteil.

Die "Streuung" ist eben subjektiv. Ich habe noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen mit Ausländern gemacht, auch wenn es hier ganz in der Nähe einige "Brennpunkte" gibt. Umgekehrt wird eben ignoriert, wenn man sagt, dass man differenzieren muss und es nicht "den" Ausländer und "den" Muslim gibt. Wenn man z.B. den Terrorismus der Islamisten kritisiert ist das auch "irgendetwas gegen Ausländer", und trotzdem wirst du da wohl kaum auf jemanden stoßen, der dich als Rassist hinstellt.

Gewalttätige Zwischenfälle sind mir bei Demonstrationen egal. Wer weiß schon so genau, woher die Aggression kommt? Wenn in Stuttgart Rentner mit Wasserwerfern verletzt werden sind das auch gewalttätige Zwischenfälle, aber ich würde dafür nicht die Rentner kritisieren.


----------



## Verminaard (20. Januar 2015)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft die Kritik ins Leere, ich hab nirgends behauptet, dass bei Pegida lauter (im Sinne von größtenteils) Nazis rumlaufen. Und ich kann mich auch nicht erinnern, dass das sonst jemand behauptet hat.
> Es geht doch eher darum, dass es blödsinnig ist, Nazis hinterherzulaufen, wenn man selbst kein Nazi ist, und dann erwartet, Ernst genommen zu werden.





rabe08 schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts Gutes im Schlechten. Wer mit Nazis durch Dresden  marschiert, ist ein Nazi. Da gibt es keine Ausreden. Manchmal muss man  Farbe bekennen.




Bleibt bei mir noch die Frage: wer war zuerst da? PEGIDA oder die Rechtsradikalen die da mitlaufen?
Schliessen sich einfach radikale an eine vorhandene Sache an, ist es ungleich schwieriger dort einfach wegzubleiben. Ohne alle Hintergruende darueber zu kennen sollte man sowieso keine (Pauschal)Aussage treffen.




der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ausländer kann man kritisieren, das ist ja grundsätzlich kein Problem. Aber es wird ja an ihnen kritisiert, DASS sie Ausländer sind, das ist das Problem. Die Angst vor dem Fremden. Wenn man z.B. statt "Patriotische Europäer gegen die Islamisierung des Abendlandes" "Europäer gegen Zuwanderung von Terroristen und Kriminellen" plakatieren würde wäre das halb so schlimm. Aber man steckt eben alle in einen Topf. Und damit schiebt man sich selbst in die rechte Ecke.
> 
> Meinungsfreiheit impliziert übrigens nicht, dass es keine Gegenmeinung geben darf. Wenn die Meinungsfreiheit eingeschränkt wäre würde man das ganze einfach verbieten. Macht man aber nicht. Will auch niemand. Wenn man sagt, dass man Pegida nicht gut findet, hat das nicht im entferntesten mit Einschränkung der Meinungsfreiheit zu tun, im Gegenteil.
> 
> ...



In vielen Dingen sind wir gleicher Meinung.
Vielleicht ist es oft eine Formulierungs und Verstaengnisssache


----------



## Beam39 (20. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LM23KeMzPQ#t=375

Passender gehts nicht


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (20. Januar 2015)

Bevor man sich daran macht, die Meinung der Pegida-Demonstranten als Meinung einer Minderheit zu klassifizieren und sich auf diese Weise mit dem "Phänomen" Pegida auseinandersetzt, sollte geklärt werden, daß Pegida die Mehrheit der Deutschen repräsentiert. Es ist eine schweigende Mehrheit, wie an der massigen Überzahl von Gegendemonstranten der meisten Pegida-Demos zu erkennen ist, aber es ist dabei zu berücksichtigen, daß die Initiatoren der Gegendemos sich auf die breite der Unterstützung von Politik und Medien verlassen können.
Es kann nicht sein, daß in einem ach so demokratischen Staat die Mehrheit der Bürger von der Führung als haßerfüllte, kalte Wesen bezeichnet wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anti-Islam-Proteste: Jeder Zweite sympathisiert mit Pegida | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Adi1 (20. Januar 2015)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, das ist schlicht unwahr.



Nö, freilich ist der Traum ausgeträumt.
Der Mittelstand in Amerika ist quasi enteignet worden.

Und unsere Hanseln haben das noch mitgemacht,
bin mal gespannt, wie lange das noch gutgeht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Januar 2015)

"Adi1", es ging um das gemeinsame Zusammenleben von Menschen mit unterschiedlichen ethnischen Wurzeln in einem Staat (Amerika) und ihr Nationalitätsverständnis. Es ging nicht um kapitalistische Strukturen.


----------



## Seeefe (20. Januar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> "Adi1", es ging um das gemeinsame Zusammenleben von Menschen mit unterschiedlichen ethnischen Wurzeln in einem Staat (Amerika) und ihr Nationalitätsverständnis. Es ging nicht um kapitalistische Strukturen.



Funktioniert dort momentan ja nicht soo.


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2015)

Regelsatzverwerter schrieb:


> Bevor man sich daran macht, die Meinung der Pegida-Demonstranten als Meinung einer Minderheit zu klassifizieren und sich auf diese Weise mit dem "Phänomen" Pegida auseinandersetzt, sollte geklärt werden, daß Pegida die Mehrheit der Deutschen repräsentiert. Es ist eine schweigende Mehrheit, wie an der massigen Überzahl von Gegendemonstranten der meisten Pegida-Demos zu erkennen ist, aber es ist dabei zu berücksichtigen, daß die Initiatoren der Gegendemos sich auf die breite der Unterstützung von Politik und Medien verlassen können.
> Es kann nicht sein, daß in einem ach so demokratischen Staat die Mehrheit der Bürger von der Führung als haßerfüllte, kalte Wesen bezeichnet wird.



Pegedia repräsentiert doch nicht die Mehrheit. So einen Schmarrn. 
Wenn dem so wäre müssen doch in Berlin oder Köln Millionen auf der Straße sein weil dort der Anteil an Muslimen in der Bevölkerung höher ist. 
Ist aber nicht der Fall. Es ist wie immer eine regionale Erscheinung und die wird sie immer bleiben.


----------



## Speicherpapst (20. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Pegedia repräsentiert doch nicht die Mehrheit. So einen Schmarrn.
> Wenn dem so wäre müssen doch in Berlin oder Köln Millionen auf der Straße sein weil dort der Anteil an Muslimen in der Bevölkerung höher ist.
> Ist aber nicht der Fall. Es ist wie immer eine regionale Erscheinung und die wird sie immer bleiben.



Die Mauer wird auch noch in 50 oder 100 Jahren stehen, sagte Honecker einst.


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (20. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Pegedia repräsentiert doch nicht die Mehrheit. So einen Schmarrn.
> Wenn dem so wäre müssen doch in Berlin oder Köln Millionen auf der Straße sein weil dort der Anteil an Muslimen in der Bevölkerung höher ist.
> Ist aber nicht der Fall. Es ist wie immer eine regionale Erscheinung und die wird sie immer bleiben.


Erfahrungen über persönliche Nachteile, die sich aus der Teilnahme an solchen Demos ergeben, hat jüngst ein Pfaff´ gemacht.
Nach Pegida-Auftritt: Predigtverbot für Pfarrer - Panorama - Süddeutsche.de


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Januar 2015)

Pegida: Bachmann im Visier der Staatsanwaltschaft - Politik - Süddeutsche.de


----------



## efdev (20. Januar 2015)

mich würde mal interessieren was genau der pfarrer gesagt hat vielleicht war das garnicht so falsch, aber leider finde ich in dem artikel dazu weiter nichts.


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (20. Januar 2015)

Was in Anführungszeichen ist, hat er wörtlich gesagt.


----------



## efdev (20. Januar 2015)

das wäre dann der eine satz 


> "weil Menschen friedlich zusammen kommen und gegen die Islamisierung Europas stehen und still protestieren"



der an und für sich doch nicht so schlimm ist oder sehe ich das alles etwas zu einfach?

ansonsten stand da halt noch was von klischees wobei dazu leider nichts weiter geschrieben wurde  von daher finde ich das alles etwas wenig.



> Der am Niederrhein ansässige Priester habe am Montagabend vor den Demonstranten Klischees über den Islam verbreitet.


----------



## Verminaard (20. Januar 2015)

Regelsatzverwerter schrieb:


> Erfahrungen über persönliche Nachteile, die sich aus der Teilnahme an solchen Demos ergeben, hat jüngst ein Pfaff´ gemacht.
> Nach Pegida-Auftritt: Predigtverbot für Pfarrer - Panorama - Süddeutsche.de



Haette er sich mal nur an einem Messdiener vergriffen, waere er nur versetzt worden und duerfte weitermachen.
Aber so....


Dieser Post kann spuren von Sarkasmus enthalten, lesen auf eigene Gefahr!


----------



## Amon (20. Januar 2015)

War doch klar. Münster ist tiefschwarze Zone, da kann es nicht sein dass kritisiert wird wenn am Kölner Dom das Licht aus gemacht wird. Wahrscheinlich wird der Pfaffe noch als Ketzer gebrandmarkt. Die Sache mit dem Islam wird da nur vorgeschoben, der einzige Grund ist einfach nur dass der es gewagt hat die katholische Kirche zu kritisieren.


----------



## Anticrist (20. Januar 2015)

Ein Pfarrer ist ein Angestellter und hat sich den Regeln seines Arbeitgebers zu beugen... 
Wusste er doch vorher das er für sowas Konsequenzen fürchten müsste. Oder wollte da ein Pfarrer nur sein "konservatives Profil" pflegen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (20. Januar 2015)

efdev schrieb:


> das wäre dann der eine satz
> 
> 
> der an und für sich doch nicht so schlimm ist oder sehe ich das alles etwas zu einfach?
> ...


Im Fernsehen gab es auch nur diesen Satz zu hören. Was da mit Klischees gemeint ist, weiß ich nicht.
Ich wundere mich nur, warum die Kirche so vehement als Verfechter des Islam auftritt. Ob Caliph Baghdadi seine Leute abstraft, wenn sie Kritik am säkularen Syrien mit "Licht aus" bedauern?


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Januar 2015)

Die Kirche tritt nicht als Verfechter des Islam auf, sondern als Gegner von Diskriminierung  einer bestimmten Bevölkerungsgruppe. 



> "Im Namen der Toleranz sollten wir uns das Recht vorbehalten, die Intoleranz nicht zu tolerieren." - _Karl Popper, Die offene Gesellschaft und ihre Feinde_ (1945)


----------



## aloha84 (21. Januar 2015)

Na das kann ja heute Abend was werden, 50-100 Tausend Leute in Leipzig, z.T. auf dem Innenstadtring --> Verkehrschaos vorprogrammiert!


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube nicht, dass da so viele kommen. Aber Verkehrschaos wirds natürlich trotzdem geben.


----------



## aloha84 (21. Januar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass da so viele kommen. Aber Verkehrschaos wirds natürlich trotzdem geben.



Naja ich denke Legida wird diesmal auf 10-15tsd kommen (es wollen ja auch Leute aus Dresden kommen) + 19 Gegendemos...... es können schon 30tsd werden.
Aber auch wenn nur 5 Leute als Demo über den Ring spazieren --> gibts Chaos.


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (21. Januar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Die Kirche tritt nicht als Verfechter des Islam auf, sondern als Gegner von Diskriminierung  einer bestimmten Bevölkerungsgruppe.


Die Gefahr der Islamisierung und des radikalen Islamismus ist real und keine Diskriminierung.  Der Islam ist übrigens nicht besonders tolerant, man neigt dazu, Andersdenkende bestialisch abzuschlachten.



> Toleranz ist die allerletzte Tugend einer untergehenden Gesellschaft - Aristoteles.


----------



## aloha84 (21. Januar 2015)

Regelsatzverwerter schrieb:


> Die Gefahr *der Islamisierung und des radikalen Islamismus ist real* und keine Diskriminierung.  Der Islam ist übrigens nicht besonders tolerant, man neigt dazu, Andersdenkende bestialisch abzuschlachten.



Was ist real, die "Islamisierung" oder die "Gefahr durch radikalen Islamismus"?
Dass der radikale Islamismus gefährlich ist, weiß jeder und streitet auch niemand ab.
Es gibt aber keine Gefahr, dass Deutschland Islamisiert wird, oder hat dich schonmal ein Dönerverkäufer versucht zu bekehren?


----------



## Adi1 (21. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Pegedia repräsentiert doch nicht die Mehrheit. So einen Schmarrn.
> Wenn dem so wäre müssen doch in Berlin oder Köln Millionen auf der Straße sein weil dort der Anteil an Muslimen in der Bevölkerung höher ist.
> Ist aber nicht der Fall. Es ist wie immer eine regionale Erscheinung und die wird sie immer bleiben.



Warten wir mal ab. 

Da rennen Menschen auf die Straße, denen die monatliche Rente nicht mehr reicht,

obwohl sie 40 Jahre lang geschuftet haben.

Die Rentnergeneration von morgen, sollte man nicht unterschätzen,

dass sind Wählerstimmen ohne Ende.


----------



## Captn (21. Januar 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Warten wir mal ab.
> 
> Da rennen Menschen auf die Straße, denen die monatliche Rente nicht mehr reicht,
> 
> ...


Das scheint der Politik von heute aber egal zu sein.
Hauptsache der Trottel zahlt schön Steuern. Mit 67 darf er dann verrecken .


----------



## thunderofhate (21. Januar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Es gibt aber keine Gefahr, dass Deutschland Islamisiert wird, oder hat dich schonmal ein Dönerverkäufer versucht zu bekehren?


Wolte ja nichts mehr schreiben, aber das muss doch sein: 

Ne, der Dönerverkäufer verbietet mir den Umgang mit seiner Tochter. 
Ich sehe es allein in meinem Freundeskreis immer wieder, dass es sofort Probleme (Androhung von Gewalt) gibt, wenn man eine türkische Freundin oder Partnerin hat und der Vater bzw. die Brüder etwas davon mitbekommen. Das ist leider keine Seltenheit und zumindest hier in NRW die Regel. 
Und nein, das sind keine eben gekommenen Flüchtlinge, sondern Menschen, die oftmals seit mindestens 20 Jahren in Deutschland leben.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Januar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Wolte ja nichts mehr schreiben, aber das muss doch sein:
> 
> Ne, der Dönerverkäufer verbietet mir den Umgang mit seiner Tochter.
> Ich sehe es allein in meinem Freundeskreis immer wieder, dass es sofort Probleme (Androhung von Gewalt) gibt, wenn man eine türkische Freundin oder Partnerin hat und der Vater bzw. die Brüder etwas davon mitbekommen. Das ist leider keine Seltenheit und zumindest hier in NRW die Regel.
> Und nein, das sind keine eben gekommenen Flüchtlinge, sondern Menschen, die oftmals seit mindestens 20 Jahren in Deutschland leben.


Tja, das ist aber wieder mal was, das KANN so sein, muss aber nicht. 

Die Türken, die ich noch aus meiner Kindheit kenne, hatten zwar auch gesellschaftlich keinen hohen Stand (sie taten sich eben schwer, gut bezahlte Arbeit zu finden), sind aber ansonsten völlig normal, und mir ihrer Tochter bin ich auch mal eine Zeit lang gegangen, ohne das irgendjemand Probleme gemacht hätte - und das war in einem urbayerisch-schwäbischen Vorstadt-Dörfchen. 

Es ist eben hauptsächlich davon abhängig, wie gläubig die Famile ist und wie viele gläubige, enge Verwandte sie haben. Ich habe noch nie sowas mitbekommen, das ist nur bei den "Extremeren" (ohne jetzt gleich Extremist zu sagen) der Fall, kenne an der Uni auch einige Türkinnen mit deutschen Freund, wo das auch keinen juckt.


----------



## Beam39 (21. Januar 2015)

Glaub mir, das Problem haben nicht nur Deutsche "Verehrer". Abgesehen davon dass das oft mit dem Islam nichts zu tun hat, ist es die Mentalität. Das findest du bei Griechen, Russen etc. genauso. Türken haben genauso Probleme wenn ihr Schwarm etwas kaputte Brüder und Vater hat, ich kann dir da viele Geschichten von erzählen.

Natürlich wird bei Deutschen noch anders reagiert, ich kenne aber auch ebenso viele die am Ende glücklich geheiratet haben. 

Ich kann mir diese Unaufgeklärtheit teilweise aber auch nicht erklären.


----------



## thunderofhate (21. Januar 2015)

@ Two-Face

Türken sind in Bayern am besten integriert. Ich habe Verwandte in Bayern und weiß das. Und das "kann" ändert nichts daran, dass es meistens so ist. Ich freue mich über jede Ausnahme und hoffe, dass es irgendwann keine mehr sein wird. 
Wie gesagt, in NRW und da kann ich mich sehr genau auf Siegen, Düsseldorf und Köln beziehen, ist das die Regel!

Hier kenne ich den Fall, dass muslimische Studentinnen größtenteils unter "Ihresgleichen" verkehren, obwohl sie vermutlich überdurchschnittlich gebildet sind und durchaus die Möglichkeit hätten, neue Kontakte zu schließen.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Glaub mir, das Problem haben nicht nur Deutsche "Verehrer". Abgesehen davon dass das oft mit dem Islam nichts zu tun hat, ist es die Mentalität. Das findest du bei Griechen, Russen etc. genauso. Türken haben genauso Probleme wenn ihr Schwarm etwas kaputte Brüder und Vater hat, ich kann dir da viele Geschichten von erzählen.
> 
> Natürlich wird bei Deutschen noch anders reagiert, ich kenne aber auch ebenso viele die am Ende glücklich geheiratet haben.
> 
> Ich kann mir diese Unaufgeklärtheit teilweise aber auch nicht erklären.


Auf jeden Fall spricht es dafür, dass jemand ziemlich konservatives, rechtes Gedankengut hat. Unabhängig von der sonstigen politischen Gesinnung.
Natürlich gibt es das auch bei anderen Volksgruppen, doch ist es da meinem Vernehmen nach etwas seltener.
Macht es übrigens nicht besser, dass sich viele diese veraltete Einstellung teilen. Egal, ob deutsch oder sonstwas...


----------



## Olstyle (21. Januar 2015)

Pegida-Gründer Lutz Bachmann tritt zurück


----------



## Seeefe (21. Januar 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Pegida-Gründer Lutz Bachmann tritt zurück



Ich weiß auch nicht wo da der Scherz gewesen sein soll... Nicht weil ich finde sowas ist ein No-Go, sondern eher in dem Sinne, dass sowas bei den aktuellen Themen rund um Pegida doch wirklich unpassend ist


----------



## -Shorty- (21. Januar 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht wo da der Scherz gewesen sein soll... Nicht weil ich finde sowas ist ein No-Go, sondern eher in dem Sinne, dass sowas bei den aktuellen Themen rund um Pegida doch wirklich unpassend ist



Die Debatte um seine Person auf dieses Foto zu beschränken wäre auch etwas untertrieben.
Wieder einmal schlägt die Vergangenheit erbarmungslos zu und deckt auf was viele ahnten. 
Man muss sich schon fragen was solche Leute motiviert mit so einer Vergangenheit auf andere zu zeigen.  

In der heutigen Zeit, wo jeder bis zum Kindergarten durchleuchtet wird, hätte man sowas auch kommen sehen können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Januar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Es gibt den berühmten Spruch "Satire darf alles", und sie darf auch böse sein. Satire mus nicht immer lustig oder gesellschaftskritisch sein.



Wenn eine bestimmte Quelle aber ausschließlich humorfreie Beiträge mit einer bestimmten Schlagrichtung veröffentlicht, dann ist es keine Satire mehr, sondern Propaganda. Satire setzt sich (zum Teil extrem) überspitzt, aber in jedem Fall kreativ mit den Problemen (Mehrzahl!) unserer Zeit auseinander.




Iconoclast schrieb:


> Beams seine geliebten PI News, auf denen er sich ja scheinbar oft rumtreibt, musste ich auch erstmal nachschlagen. Kannte ich vorher überhaupt nicht. Aber wie es halt immer ist, ist es schwer zu diskutieren, wenn der Gegenüber so in seiner Meinung festgefahren ist. Wer beruft sich auch auf "political incorrect news"?



Da hatten wir hier in frühren Diskussionen eine ganze Reihe von Leuten, zu dem finden sich Beiträge von PI-Autoren auch auf anderen Seiten und umgekehrt -> ggf. wird die symptomatisch für unbewiesene/unbelegbare, äußerst zweifelhafte Behauptungen gebraucht.
Grundproblem "der letzten 20 Seiten" ist imho, aber dass insgesamt zu viel über Threadteilnehmer geredet wird und zuwenig über Pegida. Wenn jemand irgend eine Tatsachenbehauptung aufstellt, dann sollte man ihn auffordern, diese zu belegen - und nicht seine Glaubwürdigkeit anzweifeln. Die spielt eh keine Rolle, denn scheinbar ist hier niemand Primärquelle.




Rolk schrieb:


> Das glaubst du doch selber nicht das sich keine anderen Interviewpartner finden lassen würden.



Nach allem, was mir bislang persönlich in dieser politischen Ecke begegnet ist und was ich in den Medien zu gesicht bekommen habe, erscheint mir das durchaus möglich. Es gibt genug Leute, die sich ein Feindbild "Medien" schaffen und dann prinzipiell nicht kooperieren, es gibt genug Rechte, die wissen, dass sie ihre wahre Meinung nur in einschlägigen Kreisen äußern und es gibt genug Chaoten und Mitläufer, die liebend gerne irgendwas niveauloses Grölen - Hauptsache sie kommen ins Fernsehen.
Ob es nun wahrscheinlicher ist, dass sämtliche größeren Medien in Deutschland z.T. unabhängig voneinander ein ganz bestimmtes, falsches Bild von einer Gruppe vermitteln wollen, um die sich ohne die Aktitivät dieser Medien niemand kümmern würde, oder ob es wahrscheinlicher ist, dass eine einzelne Demonstration mit einer bestimmten Gesinnung schwerpunktmäßig Personen mit einer bestimmten Gesinnung anzieht, was in diesem Fall die Ablehnung etablierter Medien umfasst, dass muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich für meinen Teil würde letzteres fast schon rekursiv annehmen: Da das Bild von Pegida durch die Berichterstattung entsprechend geformt wird, dürfte die Bewegung sogar selektiv von Leuten zulauf erhalten, die sich nicht (sinnvoll) interviewen lassen. Am Ende passt die Bewegung dann zum vermittelten Bild, selbst wenn das zu Anfang nicht der Fall war (was ich nicht beurteilen kann).




Verminaard schrieb:


> Bleibt bei mir noch die Frage: wer war zuerst da? PEGIDA oder die Rechtsradikalen die da mitlaufen?
> Schliessen sich einfach radikale an eine vorhandene Sache an, ist es ungleich schwieriger dort einfach wegzubleiben.



Die Organisatoren bestehen reihenweise aus Personen mit fragwürdigem Hintergrund und in Deutschland beginnt eine Demo nun einmal mit demjenigen, der sie anmeldet. Die hart-rechte Linie gehört also definitiv zum Grundfundament, dem sich "die (selbsternannte, schweigende) Mitte" angeschlossen hat - allenfalls das "radikal" müsste man sich genauer angucken. Aber auch hier spricht das Vorstrafenregister eines Teils der Organisatoren Bände und die Redner sind auch nicht unbedingt durch Abgrenzung nach rechtsaußen aufgefallen. Wer da mitläuft, dem fehlt es entweder an politischer Bildung bzw. Kenntnis über die Bewegung, an der er teilnimmt (=blöd?), oder er hat kein Problem damit, sich für eine Bewegung einzusetzen, die Rechtsextreme anspricht.
Wenn man sich die Teilnehmerzahlen von Pegida und Ablegern anguckt, würde ich davon ausgehen, dass ohne den harten Kern der rechten Szene die derzeitige Größe überhaupt nicht möglich ist. Wäre Pegida wirklich bundesweit in der Breiten Bevölkerung verankert, müsste es überall vergleichbare Demos geben. Tut es aber nicht, die Leute reisen konzentriert an und das machen nicht fast-apolitische, "schweigende Mehrheiten". Die gehen eigentlich nie auf die Straße - sondern schweigen eben. Sehr mobil und gut organisiert sind dagegen rechte Kameradschaften, die können in kurzer Zeit ein paar tausend Teilnehmer für Veranstaltungen aus einigen 100 km Umkreis mobilisieren, wenn sie das für richtig halten.




Regelsatzverwerter schrieb:


> Bevor man sich daran macht, die Meinung der Pegida-Demonstranten als Meinung einer Minderheit zu klassifizieren und sich auf diese Weise mit dem "Phänomen" Pegida auseinandersetzt, sollte geklärt werden, daß Pegida die Mehrheit der Deutschen repräsentiert. Es ist eine schweigende Mehrheit, wie an der massigen Überzahl von Gegendemonstranten der meisten Pegida-Demos zu erkennen ist, aber es ist dabei zu berücksichtigen, daß die Initiatoren der Gegendemos sich auf die breite der Unterstützung von Politik und Medien verlassen können.
> Es kann nicht sein, daß in einem ach so demokratischen Staat die Mehrheit der Bürger von der Führung als haßerfüllte, kalte Wesen bezeichnet wird.



Gibt es für diese Behauptung irgendwelche belastbaren Belege (= etwas härteres, als einen Online-Quickpoll unter 1000 Zeit-Online-Ansurfern)?
Wie oben dargelegt spricht zumindest die geographische Verteilung massiv dagegen, dass Pegida eine größere bundesweite Gruppe vertritt. Entweder ist es ein lokales Phänomen, oder eine Versammlung von winzigen Minderheiten, die aus größerer Entfernung anreisen.
Auf alle Fälle ist die Zahl derjenigen, denen die Pegida-Themen so wichtig sind, dass man dafür/dagegen auf die Straße gehen würde, bundesweit bei "dagegen" deutlich größer.




Regelsatzverwerter schrieb:


> Erfahrungen über persönliche Nachteile, die sich aus der Teilnahme an solchen Demos ergeben, hat jüngst ein Pfaff´ gemacht.
> Nach Pegida-Auftritt: Predigtverbot für Pfarrer - Panorama - Süddeutsche.de



Hast du den Link auch gelesen?
Nachteile haben sich nicht aus einer "Teilnahme", sondern aus einer öffentliche Rede ergeben. Dass die Kirche sehr auf die öffentliche Präsentation ihrer Mitglieder bedacht ist und hart reagiert, wenn diese so etwas wie eigene Meinungen entwickeln, sollte bekannt sein. Als Pfarrer sowieso.
Immerhin kann man festhalten, dass er sein Ziel erreicht hat. Willkommen im erfolgreich gegen Modernisierung verteidigten, traditionellen Abendland, in der man das macht, was die Kurie vorgibt 




aloha84 schrieb:


> Was ist real, die "Islamisierung" oder die "Gefahr durch radikalen Islamismus"?
> Dass der radikale Islamismus gefährlich ist, weiß jeder und streitet auch niemand ab.
> Es gibt aber keine Gefahr, dass Deutschland Islamisiert wird, oder hat dich schonmal ein Dönerverkäufer versucht zu bekehren?



Missionierende Muslime (primär Salafisten) kann man mittlerweile in vielen Fußgängerzonen finden. Aber mit Islamismus hat auch das nichts zu tun, denn da wird niemand zu irgend etwas gezwungen.


----------



## Beam39 (21. Januar 2015)

> Türken sind in Bayern am besten integriert. Ich habe Verwandte in Bayern und weiß das. Und das "kann" ändert nichts daran, dass es meistens so ist. Ich freue mich über jede Ausnahme und hoffe, dass es irgendwann keine mehr sein wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Findest du!? Also ich bin in Berlin aufgewachsen und großgeworden und lebe seit etwa 6 Jahren in Bayern, und habe genau Gegenteiliges festgestellt. In Berlin konnten meine türkischen Freunde fast alle ausgezeichnet Deutsch, egal ob in Wort oder Schrift. 

In meinem nahen Umfeld, aktuell, sind 10 Türken von denen kein einziger solides Deutsch spricht. Nicht im Ansatz solide. Man setzt Artikel falsch, von Satzbau noch nie was gehört, Gramatik extrem schlecht. Zudem war ein jeder von denen auf einer "Islamschule", sprich sie haben dort gewohnt und durften nur am Wochenende nach Hause. So wie sie mir erzählen gab es sogar türkische Klassen in den staatlichen Schulen. Viele haben nicht einmal den qualifizierenden Hauptschulabschluss sondern sind Abgänger.

Zu dem haben sich die Sunniten unter sich extrem Gruppiert. Selbst die Sunniten haben unter sich verschiedene Ausrichtungen des Islam, hier sind es etwa 4. Das heißt sie gehen nur in die jeweiligen Moscheen der ihre Familie "angehört".

Für mich ist das der Inbegriff der Paralellgesellschaft. Zudem reden viele noch vom Traum eines Tages in ihre "Heimat" zurückzukehren und sind dem deutschen Staat gegenüber eher kritisch eingestellt. Wenn ich ihnen dann von den unzähligen Vorteilen, die wir hier genießen dürfen, erzähle, die sie in der Türkei nicht hätten, heißt es nur "Ach, is ******** hier, Türkei ist trotzdem geiler." 

Man könnte meinen die Familien sind damals aus ihren Dörfern eingereist und haben sich seit dem kein Bisschen angepasst geschweige denn versucht sich mit Deutschland zu identifizieren oder auseinanderzusetzen.

Vielleicht liegts daran dass die Leute hier ziemlich gut verdienen und somit auch die Jugend keinen Grund darin gesehen hat sich weiterbilden zu müssen, ist auf jeden Fall ganz anders als in Berlin.



> Wer da mitläuft, dem fehlt es entweder an politischer Bildung bzw. Kenntnis über die Bewegung, an der er teilnimmt (=blöd?)



Nanana, laut diverser Medien ist der durchschnittliche PEGIDA-Teilnehmer 40 Jahre alt, männlich und gebildet.


----------



## thunderofhate (21. Januar 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf alle Fälle ist die Zahl derjenigen, denen die Pegida-Themen so wichtig sind, dass man dafür/dagegen auf die Straße gehen würde, bundesweit bei "dagegen" deutlich größer.


Schaut man sich die gewaltsamen Auseinandersetzungen der Gegendemonstranten mit der Polizei an, könnte man auch darauf schließen, dass diese um ein vielfaches gewaltbereiter sind. Das sind sie nebenbei auch faktisch. Ob diese auch hinter der Organisation der Gegendemos stecken könnten? Ein merkwürdiger Hintergrund, den manch ein Gegendemonstrant da hat, bilden sie doch auch den harten Kern...
Mal abgesehen davon, dass die meisten Gegendemonstranten nicht einmal wissen, was Pegida genau fordert, scheint es sich auch nicht unbedingt um die gebildetsten Teilnehmer zu handeln. Die Plakate zeigen nur zu oft, dass man sich mit der Thematik nicht beschäftigt hat.

Anmerkung zum Feindbild Medien:
Ist bekannt, dass RTL einen "Journalisten" zu PEGIDA geschickt hat, dieser dann (glaube vom NDR) interviewt wurde und rechtsradikalen Stuss von sich gab? Manchmal gibt es berechtigte Zweifel.

Zum Thema Salafismus:
Da würde ich von dir gerne hören was den Salafismus vom Islamismus unterscheidet, gilt der Salafismus doch als Wegbereiter für den modernen Islamismus.
Diese Salafisten sind dabei, alle Fortschritte, die zum Teil im moderneren, europäischen Islam gemacht wurden, über den Haufen zu schmeißen.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Findest du!? Also ich bin in Berlin aufgewachsen und großgeworden und lebe seit etwa 6 Jahren in Bayern, und habe genau Gegenteiliges festgestellt. In Berlin konnten meine türkischen Freunde fast alle ausgezeichnet Deutsch, egal ob in Wort oder Schrift.
> 
> In meinem nahen Umfeld, aktuell, sind 10 Türken von denen kein einziger solides Deutsch spricht. Nicht im Ansatz solide. Man setzt Artikel falsch, von Satzbau noch nie was gehört, Gramatik extrem schlecht. Zudem war ein jeder von denen auf einer "Islamschule", sprich sie haben dort gewohnt und durften nur am Wochenende nach Hause. So wie sie mir erzählen gab es sogar türkische Klassen in den staatlichen Schulen. Viele haben nicht einmal den qualifizierenden Hauptschulabschluss sondern sind Abgänger.
> 
> ...


Vielleicht kommt es auf die regionalen Begebenheiten an. Ich hielt mich eine Zeit lang in Regensburg und Straubing auf. Dort habe ich Türken und Türkinnen eigentlich immer nur in gemischten Gruppen vorgefunden. Ganz lustig fand ich, dass sie sich auch den Dialekt angeeignet haben. Das ist gelungene Integration
Wohnst du zufällig in oder um München oder Nürnberg? Da soll es nicht ganz so gut geklappt haben. 
Ich habe mich recht ausführlich mit den unterschiedlichen Gruppierungen des Islam beschäftigt. Allerdings nur in der Theorie. Ich weiß nicht wie die einzelnen Gruppen sich im Alltag gegenüberstehen.
Das Problem der Parallelgesellschaft gibt es mittlerweile leider fast überall. In Siegen lebte ich in einem Stadtteil, in dem ich durchgehgend merkwürdig angeschaut wurde. Dennoch habe ich im Alltag keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht.
Was mir zu Bayern noch einfällt: Ich glaube, da gibt es mittlerweile mehr russische Parallelgesellschafen. Trügt mein Eindruck?


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (21. Januar 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gibt es für diese Behauptung irgendwelche belastbaren Belege (= etwas härteres, als einen Online-Quickpoll unter 1000 Zeit-Online-Ansurfern)?
> Wie oben dargelegt spricht zumindest die geographische Verteilung massiv dagegen, dass Pegida eine größere bundesweite Gruppe vertritt. Entweder ist es ein lokales Phänomen, oder eine Versammlung von winzigen Minderheiten, die aus größerer Entfernung anreisen.
> Auf alle Fälle ist die Zahl derjenigen, denen die Pegida-Themen so wichtig sind, dass man dafür/dagegen auf die Straße gehen würde, bundesweit bei "dagegen" deutlich größer.


Es ist ja auch einfacher, im Mainstream zu schwimmen und sich für eine vermeintliche Toleranz einzusetzen, die es radikalen Islamisten erlaubt, sich frei zu etablieren, während Michel wohlig von der heilen Welt träumt. In Leipzig wurden heute bisher 12 Brandsätze der toleranten Gegendemonstranten von der Polizei kassiert. Das größte Polizeiaufgebot seit der Wende muß die "Toleranten" davon abhalten, die Legida-Demonstranten plattzumachen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du den Link auch gelesen?
> Nachteile haben sich nicht aus einer "Teilnahme", sondern aus einer öffentliche Rede ergeben. Dass die Kirche sehr auf die öffentliche Präsentation ihrer Mitglieder bedacht ist und hart reagiert, wenn diese so etwas wie eigene Meinungen entwickeln, sollte bekannt sein. Als Pfarrer sowieso.
> Immerhin kann man festhalten, dass er sein Ziel erreicht hat. Willkommen im erfolgreich gegen Modernisierung verteidigten, traditionellen Abendland, in der man das macht, was die Kurie vorgibt


Die "Teilnahme" wäre ohne die Rede vermutlich nicht herausgekommen. Das bedeutet aber nicht, das sie nicht allein schon zu drakonischen Maßnahmen geführt hätte. Eine Modernisierung des Abendlandes durch Islamisten, die überall Moscheen mit Namen ottomanischer Eroberer mit deutschen Steuergeldern errichten, halte ich persönlich für nicht durchführbar.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Was ist real, die "Islamisierung" oder die "Gefahr durch radikalen Islamismus"?
> Dass der radikale Islamismus gefährlich ist, weiß jeder und streitet auch niemand ab.
> Es gibt aber keine Gefahr, dass Deutschland Islamisiert wird, oder hat dich schonmal ein Dönerverkäufer versucht zu bekehren?


Die Islamisierung bedeutet weniger die Konvertierung Deutscher zum Islam, als vielmehr die sich durch Masseneinwandererung ergebende Anhäufung von Moslems, die sich im Gegensatz zu den Deutschen vehement für ihre Weltvorstellung einsetzen und schon ganze Viertel kontrollieren.


----------



## Beam39 (22. Januar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt es auf die regionalen Begebenheiten an. Ich hielt mich eine Zeit lang in Regensburg und Straubing auf. Dort habe ich Türken und Türkinnen eigentlich immer nur in gemischten Gruppen vorgefunden. Ganz lustig fand ich, dass sie sich auch den Dialekt angeeignet haben. Das ist gelungene Integration
> Wohnst du zufällig in oder um München oder Nürnberg? Da soll es nicht ganz so gut geklappt haben.
> Ich habe mich recht ausführlich mit den unterschiedlichen Gruppierungen des Islam beschäftigt. Allerdings nur in der Theorie. Ich weiß nicht wie die einzelnen Gruppen sich im Alltag gegenüberstehen.
> Das Problem der Parallelgesellschaft gibt es mittlerweile leider fast überall. In Siegen lebte ich in einem Stadtteil, in dem ich durchgehgend merkwürdig angeschaut wurde. Dennoch habe ich im Alltag keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Was mir zu Bayern noch einfällt: Ich glaube, da gibt es mittlerweile mehr russische Parallelgesellschafen. Trügt mein Eindruck?



In Regensburg kenne ich tatsächlich auch 2-3 Türken, der eine is aber ursprünglich Dortmunder, aber alle sprechen einwandfreies Deutsch. Mir persönlich reicht es zur Integration wenn man der deutschen Sprache mächtig ist, sich nen Dialekt aneignen zu müssen ist dann wieder was anderes, aber auch lustig.

Wohne direkt in der Mitte von München und Nürnberg, an Großstädten bleibt da ja nicht mehr viel. )

Wirkliche Diskrepanzen herrschen zwischen ihnen nicht, aber man geht halt doch lieber zur eigenen Gemeinschaft. 

Ich hab krasse Erfahrungen in Duisburg machen können. Obwohl ich in Neukölln aufwuchs und großwurde, war ich von Duisburg erschrocken. Eine völlig herruntergekommene Stadt mit unfassbar komischen Einwohnern. Da gibts so ne Straße wo ausschließlich türkische Geschäfte vorhanden sind, abgesehen von Türken liefen da wirklich zwielichtige Gestalten rum, teilweise nicht zu identifizieren wer oder was sie waren. Sehr sehr sehr viele Zigeuner die ganz kulturell auch im tiefsten Winter mit Latschen und Rock rumliefen.

Diese Gegend war für mich definitiv der Inbegriff von heruntergekommen. Keine Ahnung wieso zum Teufel man sowas zulässt..

Das mit den Russen stimmt, generell in Bayern überwiegend Osteuropäer, hier bei uns genauso. Mindestens genau so viele wie Türken und auch dieselbe Paralellgesellschaft. Und bei denen zeichnet sich eigentlich auch das selbe Bild, es wirkt als wären sie vor langer Zeit gekommen und hätten sich völlig isoliert. Hier sind die "größten" halt Russen, Türken, Albaner und Rumäner. In der Reihenfolge.

Teilweise ist man erfreut darüber wenn man sieht wie sich viele eingelebt und integriert haben, manchmal aber wird das Bild völlig zu Nichte gemacht wenn man das Gegenteil sieht - Schade.


----------



## thunderofhate (22. Januar 2015)

@ Beam39

Die Mitte zwischen diesen beiden Städten ist für mich Audi. 
Ich meine ja auch nicht, dass der Dialekt Pflicht ist. Dennoch würde ich ihn als Merkmal gelungener Integration aufführen. Wobei mir das bayrische lieber is als sächsische.
Meine Vorfahren sind Schwaben und Elsässer, demnach sind trotzdem beide falsch. 

Der Ruhrpott und viele Großstädte in NRW sind die perfekten Beispiele für misslungene Integration. Dafür muss es einfach glasklare Vorgaben geben. Es kann keine freiwillige Sache sein. Ich war ja lange Zeit Straßenfußballer und bin da auch durch ganz NRW gereist. Höhepunkt war, als ich gegen Teams spielen durfte, in denen die Bezeichnung "Deutscher" als Beleidigung galt. Dazu braucht es gar nicht so heruntergekommene Städte wie Oberhausen oder Duisburg. Sowas gibt es selbst in Düsseldorf und den kleineren angrenzenden Städten. Komischerweise war das relativ verbreitet.

Das fand ich in Frankreich bzw. Paris daher ziemlich interessant. Obwohl sie mitunter die schlimmsten Ghettos Europas haben, beherrscht wohl fast jeder die Sprache. Wobei die Sprache allein natürlich auch nicht viel ausmacht. Sollte allerdings für jeden der Grundbaustein sein. Wie soll man etwas über das Land und die Kultur des Landes, in dem man wohnt lernen, wenn man die Sprache nicht beherrscht?

Das interessante an den "Russen" in Deutschland, die ja größtenteils Spätaussiedler waren, ist, dass fast alle, die vor Ende der 80er Jahre oder bis mitte der 90er Jahre nach Deutschland kamen, den Sprung ohne Probleme geschafft haben. Erst im Anschluss lief deutlich etwas schief. Aber eben nicht nur bei diesen.

Anscheinend hat die Politik das Problem erkannt und möchte durch Ganztagsschulen entgegen wirken. Bei der immer geringer werdenden Kompetenz der Lehrer erhoffe ich mir allerdings wenig.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Januar 2015)

Naja, also die schlimmsten Zustände, was die Migranten in Bayern angeht, habe ich in Augsburg erlebt, wenn du da durch bestimmte Stadteile marschierst (Oberhausen, Univiertel), wird's dir erst mal ganz anders, da sind selbst Viertel wie Ramersdorf in München noch ein Witz dagegen.

Hängt hauptsächlich mit der langen Gastarbeiter-Vergangenheit dort zusammen, außerhalb der Innenstadt gibt es quasi keinen Meter, an dem du keinem Türken über den Weg läufst. Und ich weiß von Leuten, die dort wohnen bzw. gewohnt haben, das ein recht großer Teil von denen alles andere als gut integriert ist, das gilt z.T. auch für die Russen im Univiertel.


----------



## Beam39 (22. Januar 2015)

@thunder, reschteschhh )

Was die Franzosen angeht, die sprechen zwar französisch aber in nem extremen Slang, das hört sich dann stellenweise wie arabisch an. Ich höre hin und wieder französischen Rap und da hört mans dann ganz extrem. Wie die Franzosen das aber aufnehmen weiß ich nicht. 

@Two

Meinst du in Augsburg diese Straße wo die Straßenbahn lang verläuft mit den unzähligen türkischen Geschäften? Da find ichs deutlich angenehmer als in Duisburg, rein von der Atmosphäre her. Dort wirkte irgendwie alles und jeder total angespannt und trist. Sowas hab ich in Berlin in keinem Viertel so erlebt, und ich bin in richtigen Brennpunkten großgeworden.

Allgemein find ichs hier in Bayern schon extrem ruhig und geregelt, nicht so stressig, teilweise zu ruhig und geordnet. Als wir aus Berlin hier herzogen, hieß es das Viertel in dem wir wohnen werden seie schlimm. Für mich wars und ist es nen Paradies.


----------



## Seeefe (22. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> @thunder, reschteschhh )
> 
> Was die Franzosen angeht, die sprechen zwar französisch aber in nem extremen Slang, das hört sich dann stellenweise wie arabisch an. Ich höre hin und wieder französischen Rap und da hört mans dann ganz extrem. Wie die Franzosen das aber aufnehmen weiß ich nicht.



Unabhängig davon ob mit oder ohne slang. Der Grund wieso dort soviele Französisch sprechen können liegt einfach daran, dass viele der Franzosen mit Migrationshintergrund ihre Wurzeln in ehemaligen französischen Kolonien haben. Logischerweise kamen aus diesen Kolonien auch viele nach Frankreich. 
Nach Deutschland kamen keine Menschen aus ehemaligen deutschen Kolonien, bedeutet sprachliche Vorkenntnisse = 0.


----------



## Amon (22. Januar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> @ Two-Face
> 
> Türken sind in Bayern am besten integriert. Ich habe Verwandte in Bayern und weiß das. Und das "kann" ändert nichts daran, dass es meistens so ist. Ich freue mich über jede Ausnahme und hoffe, dass es irgendwann keine mehr sein wird.
> Wie gesagt, in NRW und da kann ich mich sehr genau auf Siegen, Düsseldorf und Köln beziehen, ist das die Regel!
> ...



Dann solltest du dich mal bei uns im Pott umgucken. Wir haben natürlich den höchsten Ausländeranteil in NRW hier, is ja auch kein Wunder. Aber geh mal in Dortmund in die Nordstadt, ich glaube da findet man keinen einzigen Deutschen mehr.


----------



## Adi1 (22. Januar 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Nach Deutschland kamen keine Menschen aus ehemaligen deutschen Kolonien,



Naja, von den Kolonien die wir hatten,

würde ich jetzt auch nicht nach Deutschland einwandern. 

Dazu lebt es sich viel zu entspannt da unten. 

Da würde keiner um 5 Uhr aufstehen um knechten gehen zu dürfen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Januar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Schaut man sich die gewaltsamen Auseinandersetzungen der Gegendemonstranten mit der Polizei an, könnte man auch darauf schließen, dass diese um ein vielfaches gewaltbereiter sind. Das sind sie nebenbei auch faktisch. Ob diese auch hinter der Organisation der Gegendemos stecken könnten? Ein merkwürdiger Hintergrund, den manch ein Gegendemonstrant da hat, bilden sie doch auch den harten Kern...



Das es gewaltbereite Antifaschisten in Deutschland gibt ist wahrlich kein Geheimnis. Das sie bei jeder Gegenveranstaltung zu einer rechten Demonstration auftauchen auch nicht 



> Mal abgesehen davon, dass die meisten Gegendemonstranten nicht einmal wissen, was Pegida genau fordert, scheint es sich auch nicht unbedingt um die gebildetsten Teilnehmer zu handeln. Die Plakate zeigen nur zu oft, dass man sich mit der Thematik nicht beschäftigt hat.



Um ganz ehrlich zu sein: Mir ist auch noch niemand anders begegnet, der genau wusste, "was Pegida fordert", einschließlich zahlreicher Pegida-Verteidiger. Das beste, was ich zu dem Thema kenne, ist die Liste der 19 Eckpunkte, von denen nahezu alle entweder keine Forderung beinhalten (erst recht keine, die an eine bestimmte Zielgruppe addressiert wäre), etwas fordern, was bereits gegeben ist und in einem Fall sogar etwas fordert, was zumindest oberflächlich den anderen Punkten zuwieder läuft. (Einwanderungsgesetz/zusätzliche Einwanderungsmöglichkeiten scheinen zumindest mir zur Wahrung des Status Quo nicht geeignt.)



> Anmerkung zum Feindbild Medien:
> Ist bekannt, dass RTL einen "Journalisten" zu PEGIDA geschickt hat, dieser dann (glaube vom NDR) interviewt wurde und rechtsradikalen Stuss von sich gab? Manchmal gibt es berechtigte Zweifel.



Ist wohl sehr bekannt und bei weitem nicht der einzige Grund, konsumierte Medien kritisch zu hinterfragen. Mehr Kritik ändert aber nichts daran, dass schlichtweg Informationen fehlen. Schließt man alle Quellen aus, hat man gar nichts und kann sich schweigend in die Ecke stellen. Selektiert man die Aussagen heraus, die am glaubwürdigsten erscheinen, entsteht das hier diskutierte Bild von Pegida. Wie erwähnt ist das bei einer über lange Zeit laufenden Öffentlichkeitskampagne (und das sind Demos ja nun einmal) aber letztlich auch egal, denn die Bewegung speißt sich naturgemäß aus Leuten, die vom vermittelten Bild angezogen werden und verliert Leute, die mit dem vermittelten Bild nicht Verbindung gebracht werden wollen.



> Zum Thema Salafismus:
> Da würde ich von dir gerne hören was den Salafismus vom Islamismus unterscheidet, gilt der Salafismus doch als Wegbereiter für den modernen Islamismus.
> Diese Salafisten sind dabei, alle Fortschritte, die zum Teil im moderneren, europäischen Islam gemacht wurden, über den Haufen zu schmeißen.



Unter ...ismus verstehe ich persönlich immer noch Bewegungen, die andere Gruppen direkt und durch Zwang beeinflussen will. Das ist so ziemlich der einzige gemeinsame Nenner diverser -ismen (Von verstaatlichten Produktionsgütern bei Einleitung des Sozialismus über den ständigen Konkurrenzkampf im Kapitalismus bis zu den Einschüchterungsmaßnahmen des Terrorismus: Jeder soll sich der Weltanschauung der ...isten unterwerfen, sonst gibts Ärger). Ein (noch-so-) strenger Glaube gehört mich nicht dazu, solange die Gläubigen ihre Vorschriften für sich behalten. Dafür hat sich in den meisten Fällen der Begriff Orthodoxie eingebildet (orthodoxe Juden, Salafisten als orthodoxe Muslime - nur bei Christen ist der Begriff durch die Abspaltung der Ostkirche doppelt vergeben und strenggläubige nicht-Katholiken laufen meist unter Evangelikale).
Natürlich ist fast jeder religilöse ...ist zugleich strenggläubig, in Gegenrichtung gilt der Schluss aber nicht zwingend. Salafistische Gruppierungen bieten ein gutes Umfeld für Radikalisierung, aber es gibt auch Salafisten, die sich auf die Praktizierung ihres Glaubens beschränken und andere Menschen allenfalls mit ein paar Aufforderungen belästigen.



> Vielleicht kommt es auf die regionalen Begebenheiten an. Ich hielt mich eine Zeit lang in Regensburg und Straubing auf. Dort habe ich Türken und Türkinnen eigentlich immer nur in gemischten Gruppen vorgefunden. Ganz lustig fand ich, dass sie sich auch den Dialekt angeeignet haben. Das ist gelungene Integration



Regional dürfte schon zu hoch gegriffen sein. Ich hab bislang in jeder Stadt, in der ich gelebt habe, solche und solche beobachtet. Letztlich hängen die Integrationsmöglichkeiten ganz stark von der eigenen Lebenseinstellung und (Sprach-)Bildung ab bzw. in folgenden Generationen von denen der Eltern. Wenn diese nie richtig Deutsch gelernt haben, werden sie Kontakte mit türkisch sprechenden Menschen schon aus reiner Bequemlichkeit bevorzugen und demnach die gesamte Familie in einem vorselektierten Personenkreis verkehren. Ähnliche Wirkung können starke religiöse Überzeugungen haben und Einwanderer aus der Türkei hatten/haben in Deutschland eigentlich nie einen Mangel an gegenseitigen Kontakten, da sie meist in großer Zahl als Gastarbeiter geholt und konzentriert in Wohnsiedlungen abgeladen wurden. Integration entsteht da allenfalls aus Eigeninitiative und in Sachen "Aufwand" ist jeder anders veranlagt.
Lokale Häufungen könnte ich mir allenfalls durch Einwanderungsschübe in verschiedenen Zeiten vorstellen. Die Gastarbeiter, deren Familien den Großteil der türkischstämmigen Deutschen ausmachen dürften, wurden ja vor allem als Billig-Arbeitskräfte gewählt und je nach Lohnangeboten dürfte man in der Türkei ggf. sehr gezielt homogene Bevölkerungsgruppen angeworben haben, die dann en Block an einem bestimmten Produktionsstandort landeten.
(Übrigens soll das einer der Hauptgründe für die unterdurchschnittliche Bildung der Migrantenkinder sein: Man hat primär Leute mit geringer Bildung und damit geringen Lohnforderungen angeworben und im undurchlässigen deutschen Schulsystem wirkt das bis heute nach)




Regelsatzverwerter schrieb:


> ruyven_macaran schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich deute diese ""Antwort"" mal als ein "Nein, ich hab keinerlei Belege, ich behaupte einfach mal, was mir gerade durch den Kopf schießt wäre unfehlbar richtig"?



> Die "Teilnahme" wäre ohne die Rede vermutlich nicht herausgekommen. Das bedeutet aber nicht,...


... das die Person im Raum unter mir gerade pinke Unterhosen trägt. Es bedeutet auch nicht, dass der Papst morgen heiratet.
Du wolltest aber eingangs nicht darüber sprechen, was es so alles nicht bedeutet, sondern du hast behauptet, dass es etwas ganz bestimmtes bedeutet. Nämlich dass die bloße Teilnahme an Demos massive persönliche negative Folgen hat. Und das bedeutet es eben auch nicht, dass ist eine reine Sugestion von dir.


----------



## thunderofhate (22. Januar 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das es gewaltbereite Antifaschisten in Deutschland gibt ist wahrlich kein Geheimnis. Das sie bei jeder Gegenveranstaltung zu einer rechten Demonstration auftauchen auch nicht


Richtig. Mich stört es eher, dass in den Medien der Fokus fast ausschließlich auf Rechtsextremismus gelegt wird.
Rechtsextremismus ist Dreck. Aber wenn jemand einen Polizisten verkloppt, nur weil er Polizist ist, ist er ebenso ein Faschist wie jemand, der ausschließlich nach ethnischer Zugehörigkeit sortiert.
Da hat es sich auch die Politik zu einfach gemacht, nicht nur die Medien. Aber ein weiterer an den Pranger gestellter Nazi interessiert die durchschnittliche Bevölkerung eben mehr als ein Linksextremist, wird er doch nicht so deutlich zum Staatsfeind gemacht. Konditionierung funktioniert.
Na gut, die Politik war noch nie anders. Hat ja auch schon bei Bismarck erfolgreich funktioniert und wesentlich früher in anderen Systemen.

Ein weiteres Beispiel:
Vandalismus gegen christliche Symbole - Waschbär's Notizbuch
Hätte es sich hierbei um eine Synagoge oder eine Moschee gehandelt, wäre daraus wieder ein bundesweiter Aufschrei wegen Islamophobie oder Antisemitismus geworden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Um ganz ehrlich zu sein: Mir ist auch noch niemand anders begegnet, der genau wusste, "was Pegida fordert", einschließlich zahlreicher Pegida-Verteidiger. Das beste, was ich zu dem Thema kenne, ist die Liste der 19 Eckpunkte, von denen nahezu alle entweder keine Forderung beinhalten (erst recht keine, die an eine bestimmte Zielgruppe addressiert wäre), etwas fordern, was bereits gegeben ist und in einem Fall sogar etwas fordert, was zumindest oberflächlich den anderen Punkten zuwieder läuft. (Einwanderungsgesetz/zusätzliche Einwanderungsmöglichkeiten scheinen zumindest mir zur Wahrung des Status Quo nicht geeignt.)


Die Sichtweise zu den Punkten dieses Programmes in Abhängigkeit zur derzeitigen Umsetzung auf politischer Ebene lässt sich vielseitig sehen.
Hier darf jeder selbst entscheiden, ob ein Punkt als sinnvoll, unnnötig oder sonst wie erachtet.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist wohl sehr bekannt und bei weitem nicht der einzige Grund, konsumierte Medien kritisch zu hinterfragen. Mehr Kritik ändert aber nichts daran, dass schlichtweg Informationen fehlen. Schließt man alle Quellen aus, hat man gar nichts und kann sich schweigend in die Ecke stellen. Selektiert man die Aussagen heraus, die am glaubwürdigsten erscheinen, entsteht das hier diskutierte Bild von Pegida. Wie erwähnt ist das bei einer über lange Zeit laufenden Öffentlichkeitskampagne (und das sind Demos ja nun einmal) aber letztlich auch egal, denn die Bewegung speißt sich naturgemäß aus Leuten, die vom vermittelten Bild angezogen werden und verliert Leute, die mit dem vermittelten Bild nicht Verbindung gebracht werden wollen.


Ich wollte lediglich das offensichtlichste Beispiel im Bezug auf die Berichterstattung zu Pegida aufzeigen.
Ich war übrigens bei der ersten Veranstaltung in Düsseldorf vor Ort, da mich die Berichterstattung neugierig gemacht hatte. Dort habe ich auch schon gesehen, wie die Presse bei den potenziellen Interview-Partnern selektierte.
Ebenso interessant fand ich, dass die Polizei selbst über diese Veranstaltung sehr einseitig informiert wurde. Ich kann mich noch sehr gut an die Reaktion einer Polizistin erinnern als es darum ging, mich und einen Freund zur Demo durchzulassen. "Wollen sie wirklich zu dieser rechten Demo?" war die Frage im genauen Wortlaut.
Eine Distanzierung zum Rechtsextremismus und jeder Art von Extremismus finde ich wichtig. Dennoch sollten Staat und Medien und vor allem Politik dort ihre Neutralität wahren. Die Äußerungen und Reaktionen waren wirklich so, als ob es sich um eine altmodische NPD-Nazidemo handelt. Wieso nicht differenzieren?
Die Medien versuchen oftmals viel zu plump, stupide Meinungsmache zu betreiben. Ich wünsche mir nach wie vor ungefärbte Informationen. Wie ich die dann einzuordnen habe und deute, sollte mir überlassen bleiben. Oder hält man die Mehrheit wirklich für dermaßen stumpf?
Im Bezug auf die Vorgänge und Entwicklungen in der Ukraine sehe ich es übrigens nicht minder schlimm. Hier werden bewusst Informationen vorenthalten und der historische Kontext nie erwähnt, damit man Putin besser als weiteres Feindbild  abstempeln kann. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unter ...ismus verstehe ich persönlich immer noch Bewegungen, die andere Gruppen direkt und durch Zwang beeinflussen will. Das ist so ziemlich der einzige gemeinsame Nenner diverser -ismen (Von verstaatlichten Produktionsgütern bei Einleitung des Sozialismus über den ständigen Konkurrenzkampf im Kapitalismus bis zu den Einschüchterungsmaßnahmen des Terrorismus: Jeder soll sich der Weltanschauung der ...isten unterwerfen, sonst gibts Ärger). Ein (noch-so-) strenger Glaube gehört mich nicht dazu, solange die Gläubigen ihre Vorschriften für sich behalten. Dafür hat sich in den meisten Fällen der Begriff Orthodoxie eingebildet (orthodoxe Juden, Salafisten als orthodoxe Muslime - nur bei Christen ist der Begriff durch die Abspaltung der Ostkirche doppelt vergeben und strenggläubige nicht-Katholiken laufen meist unter Evangelikale).
> Natürlich ist fast jeder religilöse ...ist zugleich strenggläubig, in Gegenrichtung gilt der Schluss aber nicht zwingend. Salafistische Gruppierungen bieten ein gutes Umfeld für Radikalisierung, aber es gibt auch Salafisten, die sich auf die Praktizierung ihres Glaubens beschränken und andere Menschen allenfalls mit ein paar Aufforderungen belästigen.


Ich möchte das nicht zu weit ausführen. Wie ich bereits erwähnte, gibt es Gründe dafür, dass der Salafismus als Wegbereiter des Islamismus gilt. Ist ja schön und gut, dass die Anhänger in Deutschland bisher gewaltlos missionierten, das ändert aber nichts daran, dass sich die Wertvorstellungen mit unserer Vorstellung von einem demokratischen, freiheitlichen Rechtsstaat nicht im geringsten decken. 
Auch wenn die Strömungen unterschiedlich sind, könnte man sagen, dass Saudi-Arabien das beste Beispiel für gelebten Salafismus ist. Die Anhänger werden als Wahhabbiten bezeichnet. Wenn jemand auch friedlich, die rechtliche Gleichstellung zwischen Mann und Frau, das Verbot der Ausübung anderer Religionen und die Ablöse unseres Rechtssystems durch die Scharia fordert,  macht es das nicht besser. Es werden übrigens nicht einmal andere islamische Konfessionen geduldet...
Da findet die Religionsfreiheit bereits ihre Grenzen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Regional dürfte schon zu hoch gegriffen sein. Ich hab bislang in jeder Stadt, in der ich gelebt habe, solche und solche beobachtet. Letztlich hängen die Integrationsmöglichkeiten ganz stark von der eigenen Lebenseinstellung und (Sprach-)Bildung ab bzw. in folgenden Generationen von denen der Eltern. Wenn diese nie richtig Deutsch gelernt haben, werden sie Kontakte mit türkisch sprechenden Menschen schon aus reiner Bequemlichkeit bevorzugen und demnach die gesamte Familie in einem vorselektierten Personenkreis verkehren. Ähnliche Wirkung können starke religiöse Überzeugungen haben und Einwanderer aus der Türkei hatten/haben in Deutschland eigentlich nie einen Mangel an gegenseitigen Kontakten, da sie meist in großer Zahl als Gastarbeiter geholt und konzentriert in Wohnsiedlungen abgeladen wurden. Integration entsteht da allenfalls aus Eigeninitiative und in Sachen "Aufwand" ist jeder anders veranlagt.
> Lokale Häufungen könnte ich mir allenfalls durch Einwanderungsschübe in verschiedenen Zeiten vorstellen. Die Gastarbeiter, deren Familien den Großteil der türkischstämmigen Deutschen ausmachen dürften, wurden ja vor allem als Billig-Arbeitskräfte gewählt und je nach Lohnangeboten dürfte man in der Türkei ggf. sehr gezielt homogene Bevölkerungsgruppen angeworben haben, die dann en Block an einem bestimmten Produktionsstandort landeten.
> (Übrigens soll das einer der Hauptgründe für die unterdurchschnittliche Bildung der Migrantenkinder sein: Man hat primär Leute mit geringer Bildung und damit geringen Lohnforderungen angeworben und im undurchlässigen deutschen Schulsystem wirkt das bis heute nach)


Deckt sich so ziemlich mit meinen Eindrücken.


edit: Ein Nachtrag zur mangelnden Objektivität der Politik, Medien.
Bei der Ermordung des Asylbewerbers aus Dresden hat man direkt versucht, den Vorfall mit Rechtsextremismus in Verbindung zu bringen. Klar, passiert in Sachsen oder Thüringen öfters als im restlichen Bundesgebiet, aber was zur Hölle soll das? Nun stellt sich raus, dass es sehr wahrscheinlich ein Landsmann und Mitbewohner war... (Zumindest hat der gestanden)
Tatverdächtiger im Fall des getöteten Asylbewerbers aus Dresden in Haft


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (22. Januar 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich deute diese ""Antwort"" mal als ein "Nein, ich hab keinerlei Belege, ich behaupte einfach mal, was mir gerade durch den Kopf schießt wäre unfehlbar richtig"?


Wenn dir die aufgeführten Umfrageergebnisse nicht reichen, so ist das nicht meine Schuld.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... das die Person im Raum unter mir gerade pinke Unterhosen trägt. Es bedeutet auch nicht, dass der Papst morgen heiratet.
> Du wolltest aber eingangs nicht darüber sprechen, was es so alles nicht bedeutet, sondern du hast behauptet, dass es etwas ganz bestimmtes bedeutet. Nämlich dass die bloße Teilnahme an Demos massive persönliche negative Folgen hat. Und das bedeutet es eben auch nicht, dass ist eine reine Sugestion von dir.


Das ist doch Haarspalterei.


----------



## Speicherpapst (23. Januar 2015)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Naja, also die schlimmsten Zustände, was die Migranten in Bayern angeht, habe ich in Augsburg erlebt, wenn du da durch bestimmte Stadteile marschierst (Oberhausen, Univiertel), wird's dir erst mal ganz anders, da sind selbst Viertel wie Ramersdorf in München noch ein Witz dagegen.
> 
> Hängt hauptsächlich mit der langen Gastarbeiter-Vergangenheit dort zusammen, außerhalb der Innenstadt gibt es quasi keinen Meter, an dem du keinem Türken über den Weg läufst. Und ich weiß von Leuten, die dort wohnen bzw. gewohnt haben, das ein recht großer Teil von denen alles andere als gut integriert ist, das gilt z.T. auch für die Russen im Univiertel.


 
Das mit den Türken ist ziemlich Klischeehaft, dies sind meistens ganz Nett, das Problem sind eher Araber usw.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2015)

Las mich raten: Du kennst ein paar Türken persönlich aber keine Araber?


----------



## Speicherpapst (23. Januar 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Las mich raten: Du kennst ein paar Türken persönlich aber keine Araber?



Doch.. sonst würd ich es ja nicht Sagen.


----------



## lozux (24. Januar 2015)

Speicherpapst schrieb:


> Das mit den Türken ist ziemlich Klischeehaft, dies sind meistens ganz Nett, das Problem sind eher Araber usw.


genauso ein Vorurteil, die 3 Araber die du kennst sind doch wieder nicht repräsentativ.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Januar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Richtig. Mich stört es eher, dass in den Medien der Fokus fast ausschließlich auf Rechtsextremismus gelegt wird.
> Rechtsextremismus ist Dreck. Aber wenn jemand einen Polizisten verkloppt, nur weil er Polizist ist, ist er ebenso ein Faschist wie jemand, der ausschließlich nach ethnischer Zugehörigkeit sortiert.
> Da hat es sich auch die Politik zu einfach gemacht, nicht nur die Medien. Aber ein weiterer an den Pranger gestellter Nazi interessiert die durchschnittliche Bevölkerung eben mehr als ein Linksextremist, wird er doch nicht so deutlich zum Staatsfeind gemacht. Konditionierung funktioniert.
> Na gut, die Politik war noch nie anders. Hat ja auch schon bei Bismarck erfolgreich funktioniert und wesentlich früher in anderen Systemen.



Erstmal: Der Begriff "Faschismus" ist sehr diffus, beinhaltet aber eigentlich immer eine starke Führungsstruktur. Ein Anarchist, der Vertreter staatlicher Ordnung angreift, ist also das genaue Gegenteil.
Zweitens: Ich weiß nicht, welche Medien du konsumierst, aber selbst in der eher links orientierten TAZ nehmen die Ausschreittungen am Rande linker Demos oftmals eine gleichberechtigten Anteil neben der rechten Demo, gegen die demonstriert wurde und der eigentlichen Gegendemo ein. In Tagesschau & Co sind es oftmals >50% und alles, was überhaupt zur Gegendemo kommt. (Brennende Mülltonnen machen optisch halt mehr her, als flanierende Nazis)
Drittens: Auch wenn Gewalt gegenüber Polizisten alles andere als toll ist, ist sie noch nicht annähernd mit rassistischer Gewalt vergleichbar. Insbesondere wenn die Polizei als Verteidiger einer rechtsextremen Demonstration auftritt, ist das ein Angriff gegenüber Verteidiger rechtsextremen Gedankengutes. Extrem engstirnig und unfair gegenüber den Polizisten, denen das auch nur befohlen wird und in seiner gemeinten Wirkung gegenüber "dem Staat" total bescheuert. Aber zumindest gegenüber Leuten, die sich bewusst in die Gefahr des Angriffes begeben und diese, zumindest in den Augen des Angreifers, komplett meiden könnten (nicht bei der "bösen" Polizei mitmachen bzw. Demos von "Verfassungsfeinden" nicht zulassen). Jemand, der wegen seiner Hautfarbe angegriffen wird, hat dagegen keine Chance. Rassistische Gewalt reichtet nicht gegen einen Beruf, eine politische Überzeugung, eine bestimmte Tätigkeit,... (was schlimm genug wäre), sondern gegen eine Person selbst. Und die Vernichtung von Menschen ist nochmal ein ganz anderes Level, als der Versuch, den Handlungsspielraum von Menschen einzuschränken.



> Ein weiteres Beispiel:
> Vandalismus gegen christliche Symbole - Waschbär's Notizbuch
> Hätte es sich hierbei um eine Synagoge oder eine Moschee gehandelt, wäre daraus wieder ein bundesweiter Aufschrei wegen Islamophobie oder Antisemitismus geworden.



Schändungen jüdischer Friedhöfe schaffen es bestenfalls noch als Randnotiz in die Tagespresse, einen überregionalen oder gar bundesweiten Aufschrei habe ich danach schon ewig nicht mehr erlebt. Dafür müsste mindestens ein erfolgreicher Brandanschlag auf eine Synagoge oder Moschee her - einen solchen gab es hier aber nicht, sondern mehrheitlich Vandalismus an Privateigentum.



> Die Sichtweise zu den Punkten dieses Programmes in Abhängigkeit zur derzeitigen Umsetzung auf politischer Ebene lässt sich vielseitig sehen.
> Hier darf jeder selbst entscheiden, ob ein Punkt als sinnvoll, unnnötig oder sonst wie erachtet.



Eine sehr freundliche Umschreibung für "dieser Punkt fordert gar nichts oder etwas bereits erfülltes"...
Ändert aber nichts daran, dass "lässt sich vielseitig sehen" und "darf jeder selbst entscheiden" eben zwangläufig bedeutet, dass niemand so genau weiß, was eigentlich die Ziele Pegidas sind. Also kann man auch niemandem Vorwerfen, er wäre nicht gut über dieses diffuses etwas informiert. Es fehlt schlicht an handfesten Zielen, über die man informiert sein könnte.




Regelsatzverwerter schrieb:


> Wenn dir die aufgeführten Umfrageergebnisse nicht reichen, so ist das nicht meine Schuld.



Das Ergebnis (singular) einer nicht repräsentativen Umfrage ist halt kaum mehr wert, als die Behauptung einer Einzelperson 



> Das ist doch Haarspalterei.



Das ist der Unterschied zwischen diskussionorientierter Teilnahme an einer Argumentation und Hetze-/Flamerei. Wenn dir Fakten und deren Aussagekraft egal sind und du nur irgendwo deine wie-auch-immer-generierte Meinung ablassen willst, dann such dir dafür bitte ein anderes Umfeld.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Januar 2015)

Entwarnung! Alles wird gut mit dem Islam in Deutschland - DIE WELT

Zu Pegida fällt mir nur das Zitat von Tucholsky ein:

Im übrigen gilt ja hier derjenige, der auf den Schmutz hinweist, für viel gefährlicher als der, der den Schmutz macht.


----------



## Amon (26. Januar 2015)

Ist dieses Zitat nicht eigentlich von Goethe? Mir war da was...


----------



## der-sack88 (26. Januar 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Entwarnung! Alles wird gut mit dem Islam in Deutschland - DIE WELT
> 
> Zu Pegida fällt mir nur das Zitat von Tucholsky ein:
> 
> Im übrigen gilt ja hier derjenige, der auf den Schmutz hinweist, für viel gefährlicher als der, der den Schmutz macht.



In dem Zusammenhang ein bescheuertes Zitat. Die "Islamisierung", für die es weiterhin keine wirklichen Beweise gibt, nur ein paar Vorurteile und durch mangelnde Bildung bedingde Ängste, ist wohl der Schmutz? Wieso auf "Schmutz" (im Zusammenhang mit dem Glauben der großen Mehrheit der Muslime in Deutschland, die ein aufgeklärtes Weltbild haben, von Schmutz zu reden ist schon abenteuerlich) hinweisen, den es so gar nicht gibt? Wieso nicht auf den "Schmutz" hinweisen, der unsere Gesellschaft wirklich bedroht?

Zu Artikeln in der Welt muss man ja eh nichts groß sagen, Springer-Dreck sollte man eigentlich grundsätzlich meiden. Mutti-Kampfblatt eben. Trotzdem: der Typ will uns allen Ernstes erzählen, dass es ok ist, Angst vor muslimischen Feiertagen zu haben? Ich habe nur die erste Hälfte gelesen, danach wollte ich schon brechen gehen, aber ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass der Typ dass nicht mehr relativiert.
WENN man die Islamisierung an der Forderung von 2-3 Politikern festmacht, muslimische Feiertage einzuführen, was ich schon für sehr weit hergeholt halte, kann mir dann mal jemand erklären, warum man davor Angst haben sollte?
Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich diese religiösen Feiertage eh für Schwachsinn halte, vor allem, dass sie von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich sind, gibts es abgesehen von einer diffusen Angst einiger Minderbemittelter irgendwelche Argumente gegen einen muslimischen Feiertag?


----------



## Amon (26. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube du hast den Sinn des Zitats nicht verstanden...


----------



## thunderofhate (26. Januar 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal: Der Begriff "Faschismus" ist sehr diffus, beinhaltet aber eigentlich immer eine starke Führungsstruktur. Ein Anarchist, der Vertreter staatlicher Ordnung angreift, ist also das genaue Gegenteil.
> Zweitens: Ich weiß nicht, welche Medien du konsumierst, aber selbst in der eher links orientierten TAZ nehmen die Ausschreittungen am Rande linker Demos oftmals eine gleichberechtigten Anteil neben der rechten Demo, gegen die demonstriert wurde und der eigentlichen Gegendemo ein. In Tagesschau & Co sind es oftmals >50% und alles, was überhaupt zur Gegendemo kommt. (Brennende Mülltonnen machen optisch halt mehr her, als flanierende Nazis)
> Drittens: Auch wenn Gewalt gegenüber Polizisten alles andere als toll ist, ist sie noch nicht annähernd mit rassistischer Gewalt vergleichbar. Insbesondere wenn die Polizei als Verteidiger einer rechtsextremen Demonstration auftritt, ist das ein Angriff gegenüber Verteidiger rechtsextremen Gedankengutes. Extrem engstirnig und unfair gegenüber den Polizisten, denen das auch nur befohlen wird und in seiner gemeinten Wirkung gegenüber "dem Staat" total bescheuert. Aber zumindest gegenüber Leuten, die sich bewusst in die Gefahr des Angriffes begeben und diese, zumindest in den Augen des Angreifers, komplett meiden könnten (nicht bei der "bösen" Polizei mitmachen bzw. Demos von "Verfassungsfeinden" nicht zulassen). Jemand, der wegen seiner Hautfarbe angegriffen wird, hat dagegen keine Chance. Rassistische Gewalt reichtet nicht gegen einen Beruf, eine politische Überzeugung, eine bestimmte Tätigkeit,... (was schlimm genug wäre), sondern gegen eine Person selbst. Und die Vernichtung von Menschen ist nochmal ein ganz anderes Level, als der Versuch, den Handlungsspielraum von Menschen einzuschränken.



Wenn man sich schon an die Bedeutung eines Begriffes und dessen Ursprung macht, wird man recht früh feststellen, dass es auf einen Schlägertrupp zurückzuführen ist. Es war eine Gegenbewegung zu den militanten und radikalen Sozialisten in Italien. Abgesehen von Anschlägen auf Einzelpersonen galten viele Übergriffe dem Eigentum ihrer Gegner.
Spätestens jetzt ist es wohl gar nicht mehr so diffus, wenn man linke Polizistenklopper, die sonst hauptsächlich durch die Zerstörung des Eigentums anderer auf sich aufmerksam machen, als Faschisten bezeichnet. Da der Faschismus vor allem am Anfang weder antisemitisch noch rassistisch geprägt war, gibt es bis auf die unterschiedlichen politischen Ziele sehr viele Gemeinsamkeiten, vor allem in der gewaltorientierten Vorgehensweise.

Ich konsumiere Medien eigentlich querbeet, auch wenn ich streng selektiere, wenn es darum geht, ob ich einen Artikel komplett lese oder nicht. Mir geht es hauptsächlich um den Informationsgehalt. Wenn ich von vornherein merke, dass mir jemand sein linksgrünes oder rechtsextremistisches Weltbild aufquatschen möchte, höre ich auch schnell auf. Wobei die zweite Kategorie in den Mainstream-Medien nicht auftaucht.
Wieso berichtet man eigentlich nicht über die täglich brennenden Autos, Mülltonnen und verschmierten Kirchen oder Kaufhäuser in Hamburg? Du meinst doch, dass sie viel mehr als flanierende Nazis ausmachten.

Diese linksradikale Gewalt gab es auf ziemlich vielen Veranstaltungen und PEGIDA-Ablegern. Rechtsextremes Gedankengut gab es weder bei den Reden noch bei der Mehrheit der sonstigen Teilnehmer. Ich habe bereits betont, dass auch wenige Nazis hier in Düsseldorf waren. Die machten aber selbst wenn ich es großzügig Überschlage nicht einmal 1/10 aus. Meinst du, diese selbstgerechte Antifa hätte sich nur die Glatzköppe zum Verkloppen ausgesucht, würde die Polizei nicht für Schutz sorgen? Es gibt kaum etwas, was ich stärker als das bezweifeln kann. Mittlerweile dürfte bekannt sein, dass die Nazis dort in der absoluten Minderheit sind. Die Rentner, die neben mir liefen und Familien mit Kinderwagen fielen auch nicht wirklich durch rechte Parolen auf.
Übrigens gab es in Deutschland mittlerweile recht häufig Übergriffe auf Menschen, die an Pegida oder Ablegern teilnhemen wollten. Was ist das, wenn nicht Faschismus?

Anscheinend kennst du dich mit der linken Szene nicht besonders aus. Die Übergriffe auf die Polizei gibt es selbst bei vielen Veranstaltungen, auf denen keine Nazis marschieren. Da werden Polizisten angegriffen, weil sie Polizisten sind. Das braucht man sich auch nicht schönzureden. Und da gibt es eben keinen Unterschied mehr zur Hautfarbe. Da ist dann eben der Mann in grün der mit der Hautfarbe, die nicht ins beschränkte Weltbild passt.



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Schändungen jüdischer Friedhöfe schaffen es bestenfalls noch als Randnotiz in die Tagespresse, einen überregionalen oder gar bundesweiten Aufschrei habe ich danach schon ewig nicht mehr erlebt. Dafür müsste mindestens ein erfolgreicher Brandanschlag auf eine Synagoge oder Moschee her - einen solchen gab es hier aber nicht, sondern mehrheitlich Vandalismus an Privateigentum.


Macht es auch nicht gerade besser. Ebenso Zustände, die nicht geguldet werden sollten.



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Eine sehr freundliche Umschreibung für "dieser Punkt fordert gar nichts oder etwas bereits erfülltes"...
> Ändert aber nichts daran, dass "lässt sich vielseitig sehen" und "darf jeder selbst entscheiden" eben zwangläufig bedeutet, dass niemand so genau weiß, was eigentlich die Ziele Pegidas sind. Also kann man auch niemandem Vorwerfen, er wäre nicht gut über dieses diffuses etwas informiert. Es fehlt schlicht an handfesten Zielen, über die man informiert sein könnte.


Es ist überhaupt keine Umschreibung. Denn gerade über diese "bereits erfüllten" Punkte, ließe sich sehr ausgiebig diskutieren. Abgesehen davon finde ich sie gar nicht so undeutlich. Um etwas mehr zu wissen, bräuchte man eben mehr Infos. Machst du den Inhalt einer Partei lediglich anhand ihrer Punkte im Wahlomat aus? Na, herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Januar 2015)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> In dem Zusammenhang ein bescheuertes Zitat. Die "Islamisierung", für die es weiterhin keine wirklichen Beweise gibt, nur ein paar Vorurteile und durch mangelnde Bildung bedingde Ängste, ist wohl der Schmutz? Wieso auf "Schmutz" (im Zusammenhang mit dem Glauben der großen Mehrheit der Muslime in Deutschland, die ein aufgeklärtes Weltbild haben, von Schmutz zu reden ist schon abenteuerlich) hinweisen, den es so gar nicht gibt? Wieso nicht auf den "Schmutz" hinweisen, der unsere Gesellschaft wirklich bedroht?
> 
> Zu Artikeln in der Welt muss man ja eh nichts groß sagen, Springer-Dreck sollte man eigentlich grundsätzlich meiden. Mutti-Kampfblatt eben. Trotzdem: der Typ will uns allen Ernstes erzählen, dass es ok ist, Angst vor muslimischen Feiertagen zu haben? Ich habe nur die erste Hälfte gelesen, danach wollte ich schon brechen gehen, aber ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass der Typ dass nicht mehr relativiert.
> WENN man die Islamisierung an der Forderung von 2-3 Politikern festmacht, muslimische Feiertage einzuführen, was ich schon für sehr weit hergeholt halte, kann mir dann mal jemand erklären, warum man davor Angst haben sollte?
> Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich diese religiösen Feiertage eh für Schwachsinn halte, vor allem, dass sie von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich sind, gibts es abgesehen von einer diffusen Angst einiger Minderbemittelter irgendwelche Argumente gegen einen muslimischen Feiertag?



Achja die große Mehrheit der "aufgeklärten" Muslime. 

Antisemitismus bei Muslimen - SWR International :: Startseite | SWR.de

Ich fasse mal das wichtigste für dich zusammen (da du ja Posts nur bis zur Hälfte liest).

Die Autoren verweisen auch auf die Studie "Muslime in Deutschland" im Auftrag des Bundesinnenministeriums von 2007. Darin habe eine "substanzielle Minderheit" von 500 befragten muslimischen Schülerinnen und Schülern antijüdische Ressentiments geäußert. Der Aussage "Menschen jüdischen Glaubens sind überheblich und geldgierig" stimmten unter den jungen Muslimen 15,7 Prozent zu. Bei nichtmuslimischen Zuwanderern lag die Quote mit 7,4 Prozent deutlich niedriger; einheimische Deutsche äußerten sich zu 5,4 Prozent in dem Sinne.

Und wer die Pro-Hamas-Demos im Sommer 2014 selbst erlebt hat, weiß auch wer da "Hamas, Hamas - Juden ins Gas" gerufen hat. PS: Es waren keinen Glatzköpfe mit Springerstiefel, Bomberjacke und sächsischem Akzent. Ich denke, das Zitat hat voll ins Schwarze getroffen, wenn ich deine Reaktion so betrachte.


----------



## der-sack88 (26. Januar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast den Sinn des Zitats nicht verstanden...




Dann klär mich auf. Ich dachte, dass damit kritisiert wird, dass in den Medien anstatt der Islamisierung Pegida kritisiert wird. Von wegen nicht der Schmutz, sondern die, die gegen den angeblichen Schmutz Stimmung machen.




thunderofhate schrieb:


> Wenn man sich schon an die Bedeutung eines Begriffes und dessen Ursprung macht, wird man recht früh feststellen, dass es auf einen Schlägertrupp zurückzuführen ist. Es war eine Gegenbewegung zu den militanten und radikalen Sozialisten in Italien. Abgesehen von Anschlägen auf Einzelpersonen galten viele Übergriffe dem Eigentum ihrer Gegner.
> Spätestens jetzt ist es wohl gar nicht mehr so diffus, wenn man linke Polizistenklopper, die sonst hauptsächlich durch die Zerstörung des Eigentums anderer auf sich aufmerksam machen, als Faschisten bezeichnet. Da der Faschismus vor allem am Anfang weder antisemitisch noch rassistisch geprägt war, gibt es bis auf die unterschiedlichen politischen Ziele sehr viele Gemeinsamkeiten, vor allem in der gewaltorientierten Vorgehensweise.




Ich zitiere mal kurz Wikipedia:

*Faschismus (von ital. fascio, „Rutenbündel“) war zunächst die Eigenbezeichnung einer politischen Bewegung, die unter Führung von Benito Mussolini in Italien von 1922 bis 1943/45 die beherrschende politische Macht war und ein diktatorisches Regiegierungsystem trug (siehe Italienischer Faschismus).
Ab den 1920er Jahren wurde der Begriff für alle extrem nationalistischen, nach dem Führerprinzip organisierten antiliberalen und antimarxistischen Bewegungen, Ideologien oder Herrschaftsysteme verwendet, die seit demErsten Weltkrieg die parlamentarischen Demokratien abzulösen suchten. Die Verallgemeinerung des Faschismus-Begriffs von einer zeitlich und national begrenzten Eigenbezeichnung zur Gattungsbezeichnung einer bestimmten Herrschaftsart ist umstritten, besonders für den Nationalsozialismus in Deutschland. Mit Neofaschismus bezeichnet man Strömungen und Parteien, die nach 1945 an die Tradition des Faschismus anknüpfen.*

Der Faschismus ist also auf eine Führerperson bezogen. Die gibts bei linke Schlägern üblicherweise nicht. Also ists auch kein Faschismus.




> Anscheinend kennst du dich mit der linken Szene nicht besonders aus. Die Übergriffe auf die Polizei gibt es selbst bei vielen Veranstaltungen, auf denen keine Nazis marschieren. Da werden Polizisten angegriffen, weil sie Polizisten sind. Das braucht man sich auch nicht schönzureden. Und da gibt es eben keinen Unterschied mehr zur Hautfarbe. Da ist dann eben der Mann in grün der mit der Hautfarbe, die nicht ins beschränkte Weltbild passt.




Aber das läuft doch unter Berufsrisiko, ohne dass ich das jetzt verherrlichen will. Von Übergriffen von Polizisten auf friedliche Demonstranten hast du auch noch nichts geschrieben, oder? Da werden Linke angegriffen, weil sie Linke sind.
"Die Polizei" ist eben auch ohne dass Nazis anwesend sind in den Augen einiger unverbesserlicher "die Polizei", die Nazis beschützt und wahllos friedliche Demonstranten angreift. Für dich sind ja auch anscheinend alle in der linken Szene Schläger. Ich würde mich auch eher links einordnen, trotzdem würde ich nie irgendjemanden angreifen. Trotzdem würde ich im Zweifel für ne linke Sache demonstrieren.

Übrigens finde ich den Begriff "linksgrün" immer sehr lustig. Was hat denn grün noch mit links zu tun? Das Führungspersonal gibt sich doch unter grüner Flagge alle Mühe, die FDP im Arsch der Wirtschaft einzuholen.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Achja die große Mehrheit der "aufgeklärten" Muslime.
> 
> Antisemitismus bei Muslimen - SWR International :: Startseite | SWR.de
> 
> ...




Mit dem Begriff "Antisemitismus" habe ich momentan so meine Probleme, da auch Kritik an Israel heute als "Antisemitismus" bezeichnet wird, zumindest in den Medien. Und Israel kann man durchaus mal kritisieren. Natürlich sind die Vorurteile nicht in Ordnung, ich kann den Unmut aber bis zu einem gewissen Grad verstehen.
Im Übrigen sind 84,3% für mich eigentlich schon eine Mehrheit.
Die Pro-Hamas-Demos sind natürlich absolut nicht in Ordnung. Trotzdem wäre mir da neu, wenn 3 Millionen dafür auf die Straße gegangen wären.
Und das PS kannst du dir schenken, ich weiß genauso gut, dass es den Klischeenazi nur selten gibt, wie ich weiß, dass es unter den Muslimen schwarze Schafe gibt. Aber zeig mir eine Gruppe, wo das nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## thunderofhate (26. Januar 2015)

@ der-sack88

Danke fürs Zitat. Die Parallelen habe ich erläutert. Wikipedia schenkt einem die Möglichkeit, sich die Anfänge anzuschauen. Dann findest du auch Teile dessen, was ich schrieb.
Ja, der deutsche Polizeistaat ist im internationalen Vergleich schon erschütternd.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Januar 2015)

der-sack88 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Begriff "Antisemitismus" habe ich momentan so meine Probleme, da auch Kritik an Israel heute als "Antisemitismus" bezeichnet wird, zumindest in den Medien. Und Israel kann man durchaus mal kritisieren. Natürlich sind die Vorurteile nicht in Ordnung, ich kann den Unmut aber bis zu einem gewissen Grad verstehen.



Warum verwundert mich diese Aussage nur so gar nicht? Ich glaube langsam nähern wir uns dem wahren Kern.

Zum Thema Antisemitismus und Israel. Wer Israel übermäßig für etwas kritisiert, was er anderen Ländern bedenkenlos durchgehen lässt (z.b. alle Länder um Israel, die würden eigentlich mal Kritik verdienen) der handelt Antisemitisch. Den er misst mit zweierlei Maß.

Achso Rufe wie "Juden ins Gas" und "Adolf Hitler hatte Recht" sind also Unmut. Aber Pegida betreibt Propaganda? Ja ne is klar.



			
				 der-sack88 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Übrigen sind 84,3% für mich eigentlich schon eine Mehrheit.



Die Tatsache, dass muslimische Einwanderer doppelt so hohe Quoten wie alle anderen Einwanderer und dreimalso hohe Quoten wie Deutsche haben, sollte einem zu Denken geben. Z.b. der Gedanke ob das mit der Religion zusammenhängen könnte? Ist ja nur so ein Gedanke.



			
				 der-sack88 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Pro-Hamas-Demos sind natürlich absolut nicht in Ordnung. Trotzdem wäre mir da neu, wenn 3 Millionen dafür auf die Straße gegangen wären.
> Und das PS kannst du dir schenken, ich weiß genauso gut, dass es den Klischeenazi nur selten gibt, wie ich weiß, dass es unter den Muslimen schwarze Schafe gibt. Aber zeig mir eine Gruppe, wo das nicht der Fall ist.



Ja aber die Häufigkeit ist doch bemerkenswert, oder?


----------



## der-sack88 (27. Januar 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum verwundert mich diese Aussage nur so gar nicht? Ich glaube langsam nähern wir uns dem wahren Kern.
> 
> Zum Thema Antisemitismus und Israel. Wer Israel übermäßig für etwas kritisiert, was er anderen Ländern bedenkenlos durchgehen lässt (z.b. alle Länder um Israel, die würden eigentlich mal Kritik verdienen) der handelt Antisemitisch. Den er misst mit zweierlei Maß.




Naja, wieso anderen Ländern bedenkenlos durchgehen lässt? Was hat der Libanon z.B. mit der Siedlungspolitik Israels zu tun? Antisemitisch ist in dem Zusammenhang meiner Meinung nach der falsche Begriff, eher sowas in Richtung antiimperialistisch.




> Achso Rufe wie "Juden ins Gas" und "Adolf Hitler hatte Recht" sind also Unmut. Aber Pegida betreibt Propaganda? Ja ne is klar.




Ich darf mich doch grade mal zitieren?

"Die Pro-Hamas-Demos sind natürlich absolut nicht in Ordnung."
Ich hätte es vielleicht härter ausdrücken sollen, also nochmal: Leute, die sowas rufen, verabscheue ich. Egal ob Muslim, Nazi oder was auch immer.

Und zwischen der Verherrlichung des Holocaust und Unmutsbekundungen über z.B. die Siedlungspolitik Israels gibt es doch noch ein paar Unterschiede.




> Die Tatsache, dass muslimische Einwanderer doppelt so hohe Quoten wie alle anderen Einwanderer und dreimalso hohe Quoten wie Deutsche haben, sollte einem zu Denken geben. Z.b. der Gedanke ob das mit der Religion zusammenhängen könnte? Ist ja nur so ein Gedanke.




Aber wie die Zahlen relativ zur restlichen Bevölkerung aussehen ist irrelevant, wenn ich schreibe, dass die Mehrheit der Muslime es nicht so sehen, was deine Zahlen bestätigen. Das eine kann man vom anderen doch unabhängig betrachten.
Und ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass es z.B. unter Flüchtlingen aus den Palästinensergebieten relativ viele gibt, die Israel eher kritisch gegenüber stehen. Was auch nicht ganz unverständlich wäre.
Ist aber nur Spekulation, da ich auf die schnelle keine Zahlen zu den Gebieten gefunden habe. Vielleicht ist die Zahl der Flüchtlinge von da ja irrelevant, oder unter den 500 war zufällig grad keiner.
Natürlich sind doppelt bzw. dreifach so große Quoten (trotz der sehr kleinen Zahl der Befragten) ein Grund zur Besorgnis, aber sollten wir vielleicht nicht einfach daran arbeiten, dieser Abneigung entgegenzuwirken anstatt gleich wieder alle in einen Topf zu werfen, nur weil 15% Idioten dabei sind? Gerade das wird den Pegida-Kritikern doch immer vorgeworfen... dass angeblich immer behauptet wird, da laufen nur Nazis mit.




> Ja aber die Häufigkeit ist doch bemerkenswert, oder?




Hast du da Zahlen zu? Häufigkeit ist ja ein dehnbarer Begriff.
Im Übrigen hat sich die oft von den Rechten gescholtene Antifa für ein Verbot dieser Demos ausgesprochen, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Weil des eben einen Unterschied gibt, ob man stumpf gegen Juden pöbelt oder innerhalb einer Friedensbewegung unter anderem auch Israels Politik kritisiert. Weil das nicht heißt, dass man die militante Gegenseite von der Kritik ausschließt, im Gegenteil.


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (27. Januar 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis (singular) einer nicht repräsentativen Umfrage ist halt kaum mehr wert, als die Behauptung einer Einzelperson


Ich finde schon, daß die Aussagen von 1000 Personen mehr über die Stimmung im Volks sagen als die Aussage einer Einzelperson.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist der Unterschied zwischen diskussionorientierter Teilnahme an einer Argumentation und Hetze-/Flamerei. Wenn dir Fakten und deren Aussagekraft egal sind und du nur irgendwo deine wie-auch-immer-generierte Meinung ablassen willst, dann such dir dafür bitte ein anderes Umfeld.


Das Problem hierbei ist, daß deine weiterführende Argumentation einzig und allein auf deiner Ansicht aufbaut, daß die angeführten Umfrageergebnisse nichts aussagen bzw, daß du einen gewaltigen Unterschied zwischen "stummer" und "nicht-stummer" Teilnahme an einer Demonstration machst. Welchen Unterschied gibt es da? Sind Pegidademonstranten, die nichts sagen, etwa ohne Meinung oder gar gegen Pegida oder sollte es doch tatsächlich so sein, daß die Ansichten des Pfarrers klar sind, wenn er bei solchen Demos auftaucht, egal ob er nun etwas sagt oder nicht?


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2015)

Regelsatzverwerter schrieb:


> Ich finde schon, daß die Aussagen von 1000 Personen mehr über die Stimmung im Volks sagen als die Aussage einer Einzelperson.



Fragst du 1000 Leute im Fanblock von Borussia Dortmund wie die über Schalke 04 denken wirst du auch ein klares Ergebnis kriegen aber das ist trotzdem wertlos.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Wenn man sich schon an die Bedeutung eines Begriffes ..., gibt es bis auf die unterschiedlichen politischen Ziele sehr viele Gemeinsamkeiten, vor allem in der gewaltorientierten Vorgehensweise.



Wie der-sack288 dargelegt hat, gibt es außer der gewaltorientierten Vorgehensweise keine einzige Gemeinsamkeit. "Faschismus" mit "extremistisch" gleichzusetzen bringt aber niemanden weiter. Zum einen brauchen wir nicht zwei Wörter für die gleiche Sache, zum anderen aber sehr wohl eins für gewaltorientierte Gruppierungen mit starker Orientierung auf Führungspersonen und strenger innerer Hierarchie. Das heißt in der Tat nicht, dass "Faschisten" auch Rassisten/Antisemiten sein müssen. Parallelen z.B. zum Führerkult Nordkoreas könnte man durchaus ziehen. Aber auf Anarchisten, die explizit jegliche Form von Autorität ablehnen und gerade deswegen Aggression gegenüber Nationalisten und der Polizei zeigen, passt der Begriff einfach nicht.



> Wieso berichtet man eigentlich nicht über die täglich brennenden Autos, Mülltonnen und verschmierten Kirchen oder Kaufhäuser in Hamburg? Du meinst doch, dass sie viel mehr als flanierende Nazis ausmachten.



Wenn es in Hamburg Gruppierungen gibt, die systematisch vor laufenden Kameras auftauchen und jeden Tag Autos anzünden, würde es mich in der Tat überraschen, dass die Medien nicht darüber berichten. (Wobei: Alles, was "täglich" passiert, ist langweilig  )
Aber offensichtlich wird so konsequent nicht darüber berichtet, dass ich keinen einzigen Hinweis darauf finden könnte, dass es die von dir behaupteten Handlungen überhaupt gibt => Ohne Thema kein Bericht



> Diese linksradikale Gewalt gab es auf ziemlich vielen Veranstaltungen und PEGIDA-Ablegern.



? Du meinst wenn dann vermutlich Gegenveranstaltungen...



> Rechtsextremes Gedankengut gab es weder bei den Reden noch bei der Mehrheit der sonstigen Teilnehmer.



Ne repräsentative Erhebung dazu würde mich wirklich mal interessieren. Schon rein technisch: Wie findet man heraus, was für ein Gedankengut eine Mehrheit hat?
Du scheinst dir da ja verdammt sicher zu sein und kannst uns sicherlich aufklären.



> Ich habe bereits betont, dass auch wenige Nazis hier in Düsseldorf waren. Die machten aber selbst wenn ich es großzügig Überschlage nicht einmal 1/10 aus.



1/10 ist imho bei weitem zuviel, wenns um Nazis geht.

Nur mal so zum Vergleich: Sachsen, wo einige Leute massive Angst vor Überfremdung zu haben scheinen, hat eine Ausländerquote von 2,2%. Davon ein Drittel EU-Bürger, knapp ein weiteres Drittel entfallen auf Russen, Polen, Chinesen und Vietnamesen. Damit bleiben weniger als 0,7% Ausländer aus dem restlichen Teil der Welt, von dem wiederum <1/3 der Staaten eine mehrheitlich muslimische Bevölkerung haben dürfte.



> Meinst du, diese selbstgerechte Antifa hätte sich nur die Glatzköppe zum Verkloppen ausgesucht, würde die Polizei nicht für Schutz sorgen?



"Die" Antifa sucht sich für gewöhnlich niemanden zum Verkloppfen, sondern ist politisch und informierend aktiv 



> Es gibt kaum etwas, was ich stärker als das bezweifeln kann. Mittlerweile dürfte bekannt sein, dass die Nazis dort in der absoluten Minderheit sind. Die Rentner, die neben mir liefen und Familien mit Kinderwagen fielen auch nicht wirklich durch rechte Parolen auf.
> Übrigens gab es in Deutschland mittlerweile recht häufig Übergriffe auf Menschen, die an Pegida oder Ablegern teilnhemen wollten. Was ist das, wenn nicht Faschismus?



Müsste man sich im Einzelfall angucken. Ohne Hinweise auf die Hintergrundstrukturen der Übergreifer zu haben, kann man jedenfalls nicht auf Faschismus schließen und die meisten anderen Klassifizierungen berücksichtigen die Kriterien der Zielauswahl, so dass man ohne genaue Angaben zu den Opfern auch nichts sagen kann. Wenn es Nazis gewesen sein sollten, würde man erstmal von radikalem Antifaschismus sprechen, aber das beschreibt auch nur die Tat - nicht den Täter.



> Anscheinend kennst du dich mit der linken Szene nicht besonders aus. Die Übergriffe auf die Polizei gibt es selbst bei vielen Veranstaltungen, auf denen keine Nazis marschieren. Da werden Polizisten angegriffen, weil sie Polizisten sind. Das braucht man sich auch nicht schönzureden. Und da gibt es eben keinen Unterschied mehr zur Hautfarbe. Da ist dann eben der Mann in grün der mit der Hautfarbe, die nicht ins beschränkte Weltbild passt.



Ich würde nicht behaupten, dass ich mich gar nicht auskenne, aber ich freue mich immer über neue interessante Informationen. (Wenns sich zu weit von Pegida entfernt, was bei nicht-rechten Demonstrationen wahrscheinlich ist, ggf. per PN)



> Macht es auch nicht gerade besser. Ebenso Zustände, die nicht geguldet werden sollten.



Es gibt viele Zustände, die nicht geduldet werden sollten (Vergewaltigungen, unbezahlte Überstunden, parken auf Radwegen), aber die sind bei weitem nicht alle gleich schlimm und eben weil es soviele gibt, berichten Medien bevorzugt über die schockierensten. Kann man sich dran stören, aber fakt ist:
Eine Tageszeitung, an der man 56 Stunden zu lesen hat, nützt auch niemandem etwas und eine Redaktion dafür zu kritisieren, dass sie weniger wichtige Themen aussortiert, zeugt nur davon, dass man den Sinn redaktioneller Arbeit nicht verstanden hat.



> Es ist überhaupt keine Umschreibung. Denn gerade über diese "bereits erfüllten" Punkte, ließe sich sehr ausgiebig diskutieren.



Dafür ist dieser Thread da...



> Abgesehen davon finde ich sie gar nicht so undeutlich.



Na dann kannst du mir ja vielleicht weiterhelfen. Welche Forderung (Handlung/Gesetze/...) stellt Pegida an welchen Politiker, wenn sie für folgenden Punkt auf die Straße geht?
"12. PEGIDA ist FÜR sexuelle Selbstbestimmung!"

Ich weiß es echt nicht.
(Anm.: Zufällige Auswahl aus den ersten vier Punkten, auf die mein Blick fiel.)



> Um etwas mehr zu wissen, bräuchte man eben mehr Infos. Machst du den Inhalt einer Partei lediglich anhand ihrer Punkte im Wahlomat aus? Na, herzlichen Glückwunsch.



Für gewöhnlich gucke im Wahlprogramm nach, wenn ich sonst keine Informationen vorliegen habe. Aber sowas Pegida hat kein Wahlprogramm und auch nichts vergleichbares..




Regelsatzverwerter schrieb:


> Ich finde schon, daß die Aussagen von 1000 Personen mehr über die Stimmung im Volks sagen als die Aussage einer Einzelperson.



Die Aussagen von 1000 selektierten Personen (und ein online-Poll ist immer vorselektiert, da ihn ausschließlich Personen mit Affinität zu einer bestimmten Seite und von diesen fast ausschließlich Personen mit Interesse zu einem bestimmten Thema überhaupt nur bemerken. Und von denen stimmen dann auch noch selektiert diejenigen ab, die der Meinung sind, ihre Meinung fände zuwenig Gehör bzw. gerade diese werden weitere Personen mit gleicher Meinung benachrichtigen) sagen etwas über die Stimmung von 1000 Personen aus. Bezogen auf ein Volk von 80 Millionen ist das genauso wertlos, wie die Aussage einer Einzelperson. Je nach dem, wie die Meinungsbildung bei den 1000 bzw. dem einen abgelaufen ist, kann die Einzelmeinung sogar zufällig repräsentativer sein. (Auch wenn man das anhand der Einzelmeinung nicht beurteilen kann.)



> Das Problem hierbei ist, daß deine weiterführende Argumentation einzig und allein auf deiner Ansicht aufbaut, daß die angeführten Umfrageergebnisse nichts aussagen...



Du solltest den Diskussionsverlauf noch einmal nachlesen. Der Teil, auf den du dich hier beziehst, hat überhaupt keinen Bezug zu irgendwelchen Umfragen. Er geht auf deine Sugestion zurück, dass die negativen Konsequenzen, die ein(!) Redner(!) mit einem sehr speziellen(!) Arbeitgeber aufgrund seiner Rede auf einer Pegida-Demo wiederfahren sind, allen(!) drohen, ungeachtet(!) ihres weiteren Umfeldes, die an einer Pegida-Demo einfach nur teilnehmen(!).


----------



## thunderofhate (27. Januar 2015)

@ ruyven_macaran

Ich diskutiere nicht des Diskutierens willen. Ich könnte das ausführlicher erläutern, aber vermutlich weißt du, worum es mir geht. Wenn nicht, auch nicht schlimm.
Man kann Dinge anders sehen. Übrigens finden sich allein in diesem Beitrag genügend Belege dafür, dass deine Position wesentlich gefärbter ist.  
Ich spare mir nun oberflächliche, aus dem Zusammenhang gerissene Wikipedia Zitate, die lediglich zeigen, dass das akkurate Hintergrundwissen fehlt.

Ich wünsche weiterhin eine gute Diskussion.


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (28. Januar 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Aussagen von 1000 selektierten Personen (und ein online-Poll ist immer vorselektiert, da ihn ausschließlich Personen mit Affinität zu einer bestimmten Seite und von diesen fast ausschließlich Personen mit Interesse zu einem bestimmten Thema überhaupt nur bemerken. Und von denen stimmen dann auch noch selektiert diejenigen ab, die der Meinung sind, ihre Meinung fände zuwenig Gehör bzw. gerade diese werden weitere Personen mit gleicher Meinung benachrichtigen) sagen etwas über die Stimmung von 1000 Personen aus. Bezogen auf ein Volk von 80 Millionen ist das genauso wertlos, wie die Aussage einer Einzelperson. Je nach dem, wie die Meinungsbildung bei den 1000 bzw. dem einen abgelaufen ist, kann die Einzelmeinung sogar zufällig repräsentativer sein. (Auch wenn man das anhand der Einzelmeinung nicht beurteilen kann.)


DIE ZEIT symphatisiert also mit PEGIDA und YouGov hat die Umfrage auf einer Pegidademonstration durchgeführt?




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du solltest den Diskussionsverlauf noch einmal nachlesen. Der Teil, auf den du dich hier beziehst, hat überhaupt keinen Bezug zu irgendwelchen Umfragen. Er geht auf deine Sugestion zurück, dass die negativen Konsequenzen, die ein(!) Redner(!) mit einem sehr speziellen(!) Arbeitgeber aufgrund seiner Rede auf einer Pegida-Demo wiederfahren sind, allen(!) drohen, ungeachtet(!) ihres weiteren Umfeldes, die an einer Pegida-Demo einfach nur teilnehmen(!).


Für eine saubere Diskussion solltest du nicht mein Zitat beschneiden und dann so tun, als sei der weggeschnittene Teil nie geschrieben worden 



Threshold schrieb:


> Fragst du 1000 Leute im Fanblock von Borussia Dortmund wie die über Schalke 04 denken wirst du auch ein klares Ergebnis kriegen aber das ist trotzdem wertlos.


Siehe Post 928


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Januar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> @ ruyven_macaran
> 
> Ich diskutiere nicht des Diskutierens willen. Ich könnte das ausführlicher erläutern, aber vermutlich weißt du, worum es mir geht. Wenn nicht, auch nicht schlimm.



Wenn deine Beiträge nicht als Diskussionsbeitrag gedacht sind, dann kann ich dir, in einem "Diskussions"-Forum auch nicht weiterhelfen. Reine Stimmungsmache ist hier unerwünscht, also solltest du entweder deine provokativen Äußerungen unterlassen oder bereit sein, darüber kontrovers zu diskutieren.
Und ja, ich kann mir denken, was du mit deinen Aussagen bezweckst und aus welchem Hintergrund heraus die geäußert werden. Im Gegensatz zu manch anderem (und damit wären wir dann ggf. wieder bei Pegida) orientiere ich mein Verhalten gegenüber Mitmenschen aber primär an dem, was sie machen/sagen - und nicht an meinen Mutmaßungen über deren Hintergründe.




Regelsatzverwerter schrieb:


> DIE ZEIT symphatisiert also mit PEGIDA und YouGov hat die Umfrage auf einer Pegidademonstration durchgeführt?



Falls deine Reaktion mehr als ein rethorisches Ausweichmanöver sein sollte, hiermit die Information: Nein, eine "Online"-Befragung wurde vermutlich nicht auf einer Pegida-Demonstration durchgeführt.



> Für eine saubere Diskussion solltest du nicht mein Zitat beschneiden und dann so tun, als sei der weggeschnittene Teil nie geschrieben worden



Ich habe den Teil weggelassen, der sich nicht mehr mit der Sichtweise der katholischen Kirche auf öffentliche Auftritte ihrer höherrangigen Mitarbeiter bezieht. Wenn du über meine Meinung diskutieren willst, mach das getrennt. Mir geht es um deine Behauptung zur Reaktion von Arbeitgebern auf private Demoteilnahme und ich werde auch weitere ausweichende Antworten geflissentlich ignorieren.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Januar 2015)

Also bei öffentlichen Facebook Profilen sieht die Statistik etwas anders aus:
Pegida mag Dich. Was Fans von Pegida noch so gefÃ¤llt. Statistiken zu Pegida-AnhÃ¤ngern.

Allerdings ist da wieder der Faktor "Wer setzt sein Profil überhaupt auf Öffentlich?"


----------



## Adi1 (29. Januar 2015)

Nun scheint sich ja die Protestbewegung etwas zu spalten Dresden: Kathrin Oertel gründet Pegida-Konkurrenten - SPIEGEL ONLINE .


----------



## aloha84 (29. Januar 2015)

Meine Glaskugel hat also gut funktioniert:



> Dabei wird klar:* Um die angebliche Islamisierung, die Pegida ihren Namen  gab, geht es den Leuten um Oertel immer weniger.* Sie betonen andere  Anliegen, wollen für "unsere Ziele wie die Durchsetzung der direkten  Demokratie auf Bundesebene" kämpfen.



Hab doch gleich gesagt, dass ein großer Teil der Leute "am Thema vorbeiprotestiert".


----------



## Adi1 (29. Januar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Hab doch gleich gesagt, dass ein großer Teil der Leute "am Thema vorbeiprotestiert".



Es ging nie um die Islamisierung. 

Es ging eher darum, dass heuzutage die Menschen so viele Probleme sehen,

welche in einer Wahlperiode von 4 Jahren gar nicht mehr abgearbeitet werden können.

Die Politik ist einfach zu träge geworden, um kurzfristig reagieren zu können.


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. Januar 2015)

Ach, die wissen doch selber nicht, was sie wollen. Das ist das Wutbürgertum und Wut lässt sich auf sehr viele Dinge projizieren. Am besten schicken wir sie mal in den Wald, damit sie sich dort ordentlich ausbrüllen können und anschliessend kriegt jeder ein Eis und dann gehts ab ins Bett.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Januar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ach, die wissen doch selber nicht, was sie wollen. Das ist das Wutbürgertum und Wut lässt sich auf sehr viele Dinge projizieren. Am besten schicken wir sie mal in den Wald, damit sie sich dort ordentlich ausbrüllen können und anschliessen kriegt jeder ein Eis und dann gehts an ins Bett.



Und danach?


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Januar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ach, die wissen doch selber nicht, was sie wollen. Das ist das Wutbürgertum und Wut lässt sich auf sehr viele Dinge projizieren. Am besten schicken wir sie mal in den Wald, damit sie sich dort ordentlich ausbrüllen können und anschliessend kriegt jeder ein Eis und dann gehts ab ins Bett.



Trotzdem ist es das gute Recht des Souveräns gegen was auch immer zu protestieren. Und die Politiker sollten auf die Wahrnehmung der grundlegendsten Grundrechte weniger herablassend reagieren.

Genau durch solches Verhalten entsteht erst diese Form der Protestbewegung.


----------



## Beam39 (29. Januar 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Es ging nie um die Islamisierung.
> 
> Es ging eher darum, dass heuzutage die Menschen so viele Probleme sehen,
> 
> ...



Tut mir Leid aber, wenn die Islamisierung überhaupt kein Problem für mich darstellt, dann schließ ich mich beim besten Willen nicht einer Organisation an die sich "*gegen die Islamisierung*" nennt. Jetzt versucht man doch nicht allen Ernstes irgendwelche willkürlichen Begründungen zu finden damit der Fail nicht zum Fail wird. Wenn das die Anhänger der Pegida wirklich versuchen zu tun dann sind sie Vollidioten, wie ich bei meinem ersten Post zu dem Thema bereits deutlich gemacht habe.

Dann schließ ich mich der Afd an oder sonst was, aber werde nicht mit Vollidioten zum Vollidioten, das is doch nen schlechter Witz.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid aber, wenn die Islamisierung überhaupt kein Problem für mich darstellt, dann schließ ich mich beim besten Willen nicht einer Organisation an die sich "*gegen die Islamisierung*" nennt. Jetzt versucht man doch nicht allen Ernstes irgendwelche willkürlichen Begründungen zu finden damit der Fail nicht zum Fail wird. Wenn das die Anhänger der Pegida wirklich versuchen zu tun dann sind sie Vollidioten, wie ich bei meinem ersten Post zu dem Thema bereits deutlich gemacht habe.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Unsinn, die Islamisierung hat nie eine Rolle gespielt.
> ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Januar 2015)

Wobei auch die Islamisierung durchaus ein ernstes Thema ist.

Ob eine Demo (vorallem in Form wie Pegida) dafür das richtige Mittel ist, sei mal dahingestellt. Besser wäre es eine Partei nimmt sie des Themas an.

Schöner Artikel dazu: Alltagsroutine: Der normale Wahnsinn des Islam - DIE WELT

Genau solche Aussichten zeigen, dass der Kampf gegen die Islamisierung richtig und wichtig ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Januar 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Unsinn, die Islamisierung hat nie eine Rolle gespielt.
> 
> Hier ging es eher darum, das die unzufriedenen Bürger mal ein Sprachrohr finden..



Was genau will man mit einem "Sprachrohr", wenn man Dinge reinbrüllt (bzw. in vorderster Front auf Bannern hochhält), die "nie eine Rollge gespielt haben"?  
Wer seine Meinung nicht klar ausdrückt, der braucht sich nicht zu wundern, wenn seine Meinung kein Gehör findet.


----------



## Beam39 (29. Januar 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was genau will man mit einem "Sprachrohr", wenn man Dinge reinbrüllt (bzw. in vorderster Front auf Bannern hochhält), die "nie eine Rollge gespielt haben"?
> Wer seine Meinung nicht klar ausdrückt, der braucht sich nicht zu wundern, wenn seine Meinung kein Gehör findet.



Eben. Die Aussage will mir auch nicht ganz einleuchten. Das wäre das Selbe wie als Nazi auf Antifa-Demos teilnehmen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Januar 2015)

Sofern er sich schwarz anzieht und grundlos andere bepöbelt würde er da nicht groß auffallen.

BTW, wer sagt eigentlich das man immer zu 100% Deckungsgleich sein muss mit den Führungspersonen einer Bewegung/Partei?


----------



## Beam39 (29. Januar 2015)

> Sofern er sich schwarz anzieht und grundlos andere bepöbelt würde er da nicht groß auffallen.



Du musst dich auskennen, lol.



> BTW, wer sagt eigentlich das man immer zu 100% Deckungsgleich sein muss mit den Führungspersonen einer Bewegung/Partei?



Lesen, dann antworten. Es ging nicht um die Deckungsgleichheit mit einigen Führungspersonen, sondern um die Intention worauf die Bewegung beruht und durch die sie überhaupt erst entstand.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Du musst dich auskennen, lol.



Weil?



Beam39 schrieb:


> Lesen, dann antworten. Es ging nicht um die Deckungsgleichheit mit einigen Führungspersonen, sondern um die Intention worauf die Bewegung beruht und durch die sie überhaupt erst entstand.



Gegen die Islamisierung im einen und die Zuwanderung/Asylregelung im anderen. Eine allgemeine Unzufriedenheit gegen die Politik mit Inbegriffen.

Den Teil mit der Islamisierung und der Asylregelung kann ich nachvollziehen, ich kann nicht erkennen, dass sich eine der Parteien im Bundestag ernsthaft mit diesen Problemen auseinanderessetzt. Und wenn man das als Politiker noch den eigenen souverän von oben herab behandelt, muss man sich über solche Sache wie Pegida nicht wundern. Das Problem ist dann hausgemacht.


----------



## Beam39 (30. Januar 2015)

Du willst nicht lesen, oder?



Adi1 schrieb:


> Unsinn, die Islamisierung hat nie eine Rolle gespielt.
> 
> Hier ging es eher darum, das die unzufriedenen Bürger mal ein Sprachrohr finden..


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. Januar 2015)

Und du kannst es scheinbar nicht.

Den Artikel auf den sich Adi1 bezieht ist folgender:

Dresden: Kathrin Oertel gründet Pegida-Konkurrenten - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Und in diesem Artikel steht:



			
				Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei wird klar: Um die angebliche Islamisierung, die Pegida ihren Namen gab, geht es den Leuten um Oertel immer weniger.



Da steht nichts davon das es den Leute nie um die Islamisierung geht, sondern immer weniger. Ergo ging es ihnen mal mehr darum. Von gar nicht oder nie eine Rolle gespielt kein Wort.

Wer im Glashaus sitzt...


----------



## Beam39 (30. Januar 2015)

Er hat *NIE* gesagt, und ich bezog mich auf *DIESE* (*SEINE*)Aussage, weder auf einen Artikel noch sonst was. Wieso versuchen Leute wie du sich Sachen zu Recht zu ziehen obwohl niemals die Rede davon war? Sei doch einfach leise wenn du merkst das du Bullshit laberst.. Meine Güte.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. Januar 2015)

Weil sich seine Aussage (die du ja zitiert hast), auf den Artikel bezog. D.h. schon seine Aussage (nämlich, dass die Islamisierung nie eine Rolle gespielt hatte) war falsch. Und du nutzt seine falsche Aussage (die übrigens auch null repräsentativen Wert hat bei mehreren tausenden Demonstranten,) um deinen Standpunkt zu untermauern.

Inwiefern dann noch die letzten zwei Sätze zur Diskussion beitragen sollen, erschließt sich mir nicht, aber du darfst mich gerne erhellen


----------



## Beam39 (30. Januar 2015)

Wenn Ignoranz seinen Meister findet. Steig halt mit aufs sinkende Schiff, wird schon werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Januar 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil sich seine Aussage (die du ja zitiert hast), auf den Artikel bezog. D.h. schon seine Aussage (nämlich, dass die Islamisierung nie eine Rolle gespielt hatte) war falsch.



Steitet ihr gerade darüber, dass eine Aussage als "falsch" bezeichnet wurde, die "faslch" war?


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wenn Ignoranz seinen Meister findet. Steig halt mit aufs sinkende Schiff, wird schon werden.



Das musst du jetzt erläutern? Du verlangst von anderen sie sollen leise sein, wenn sie Fehler machen, aber wenn dich jemand auf Fehler hinweist kommst du mit Rätseln? Und von welchem sinkenden Schiff redest du jetzt? Confused O_o



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Steitet ihr gerade darüber, dass eine Aussage als "falsch" bezeichnet wurde, die "faslch" war?



Ich kann jetzt nur für mich sprechen. Ich habe Beam39 nur daraufhingewiesen, dass er seinen Standpunkt versucht mit einer Aussage (die von Adi1) zu untermauern, die nachweislich falsch war (einfach weil das was Adi1 aus dem Artikel interpretiert, in besagtem Artikel gar nicht steht).

Die Motivation von Beam39 kann ich dir nicht verraten. Insbesondere da Teile seiner Aussagen für mich keinen Sinn ergeben, so wie die von 17:52.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Januar 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich kann jetzt nur für mich sprechen. Ich habe Beam39 nur daraufhingewiesen, dass er seinen Standpunkt versucht mit einer Aussage (die von Adi1) zu untermauern, die nachweislich falsch war (einfach weil das was Adi1 aus dem Artikel interpretiert, in besagtem Artikel gar nicht steht).



Äh - ja.
Und der Standpunkt, den Beam da untermauern möchte, lautet "du, Adi, deine Aussage ist falsch"


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich ihn richtig verstehe, war das http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...e-teilnehmer-eure-meinung-94.html#post7138494 sein Standpunkt.

Ergo, er (Beam39) geht auch davon aus, dass es niemanden auf den Pegida-Demos um die Islamisierung ging. Es sein denn, ich verstehe ihn da falsch, dann habe ich nichts gesagt


----------



## Beam39 (31. Januar 2015)

Also irgendwie nimmt das echt abstruse Formen an.



> Ergo, er (Beam39) geht auch davon aus, dass es niemanden auf den Pegida-Demos um die Islamisierung ging. Es sein denn, ich verstehe ihn da falsch, dann habe ich nichts gesagt



Sowas habe ich nie behauptet. Alles was ich getan habe ist zu sagen dass: *WENN *es so sein *SOLLTE *wie im folgenden Post behauptet:



Adi1 schrieb:


> *Es ging nie um die Islamisierung. ***
> 
> Es ging eher darum, dass heuzutage die Menschen so viele Probleme sehen,
> 
> ...



Ich habe mich einzig und allein auf diese Aussage bezogen, mehr nicht! Weder habe ich gesagt dass ich davon ausgehe, dass es niemandem um die Islamisierung ging, noch sonst etwas. Ich habe nur gesagt dass es idiotisch wäre sich der Pegida anzuschließen wenn man keine Islamisierung fürchtet.

Wahnsinn, man kann aber auch alles aus dem Zusammenhang reißen und einem die Worte im Mund umdrehen.


----------



## Adi1 (31. Januar 2015)

Ruhig Blut, entspannt Euch doch mal.


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. Januar 2015)

Also ich bin total ruhig  

Aber wir könnten ja mal wieder zum Thema zurückkommen.

Sein und Schein: Vom Islam lernen heißt siegen lernen - DIE WELT


----------



## Adi1 (31. Januar 2015)

Dieser Vergleich ist aber weit hergeholt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. Januar 2015)

Ich finde den Vergleich eigentlich sehr treffend. Dieses ständige "das hat aber nichts mit dem Islam zu tun" Gerede, ist auf Dauer sehr ermüdend.

Irgendwann wird uns noch mal ein weiser Iman oder "Islamkenner" sagen, dass der Islam nichts mit dem Islam zu tun hat. Warum auch eingestehen, dass diese Ideologie ein Gewaltproblem hat? 

Ich kann da nur das Bingo vom Zentralrat der Ex-Muslime empfehlen:


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich finde den Vergleich eigentlich sehr treffend. Dieses ständige "das hat aber nichts mit dem Islam zu tun" Gerede, ist auf Dauer sehr ermüdend.



Natürlich hat das was mit dem Islam zu tun. Alles andere halte ich für Unsinn.
Das Dilemma ist meiner Meinung nach dass es im Islam eine so große Vielfalt gibt an Glaubensrichtungen und Interpretationen dass es keine einheitliche Meinung gibt wie ein Vers zu deuten ist.
Die einen legen das so aus, die anderen so.
Daher gibt es meiner Meinung nach auch keinen Islam in dem Sinne sondern unterschiedliche Formen.
Mir persönlich ist der demokratisch liberale Islam am Liebstem der von den allermeisten Muslimen im Westen gelebt und geprägt wird.


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. Januar 2015)

Tja nur ist dieser "Islam" der kleinste Teil. 

Den "wahren" Islam findest du im Nahen Osten und da schaut es dann auch schon mit demokratisch oder liberal ziemlich düster aus. Alltagsroutine: Der normale Wahnsinn des Islam - DIE WELT

Und zum Thema Koran: Religion: Der Terror kommt aus dem Herzen des Islam - DIE WELT

Wenn du wissen willst wie der Islam funkioniert, rede nicht mit Muslimen, sondern mit jenen Leuten die unter dem Islam zu leiden haben. Syrische Christen, ägyptischen Kopfen, saudischen Frauen etc. Ich hatte schon ein paar Gespräche mit Mitgliedern des Zentralrat der Ex-Muslime. Das öffnet einen die Augen über den Islam.

Deshalb ist der Kampf gegen die Islamisierung auch notwendig. Leider gibt es keine Partei im Bundestag die sich dieser Aufgabe annimmt.


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2015)

Das sehe ich wiederum anders.
Saudi Arabien ist echt ein Negativ Beispiel. Furchtbar. Da könnte ich niemals leben.
Es gibt aber auch andere Länder mit mehrheitlich islamischer Bevölkerung wie Malaysia oder Indonesien. 
Da gibt es dann Minderheiten die sehr extremistisch sind. Solche Typen musst du natürlich bekämpfen. 
Boko Haram ist ein Negativ Bespiel aus Afrika aber ich würde sowas nie pauschalisieren.
Sinnvoller ist es Meinungsfreiheit und Rechtsstaatlichkeit zu fördern.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe ist Indien das Land mit den meisten muslimischen Einwohnern weltweit und damit wäre Leben in Indien das Leben im "durchschnittlichen" Islam. Saudi Arabien ist dagegen winzig. EDIT: Kurzes Googlen sagt in Indonesien sind es noch mehr.

Übrigens ist es nicht so, dass keine Partei in Berlin gegen extremistischen Islam vorgeht sondern viel mehr die demokratischen Parteien sich darin so einig sind dass der Kampf gegen extremistische Strömungen wichtig ist, dass keine großen Debatten darüber geführt werden müssen.


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe ist Indien das Land mit den meisten muslimischen Einwohnern weltweit und damit wäre Leben in Indien das Leben im "durchschnittlichen" Islam. Saudi Arabien ist dagegen winzig.



Mir ging es aber jetzt um ein Land in dem die Bevölkerung mehrheitlich muslimisch ist. Das ist in Indien nicht der Fall.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2015)

Da hast du auch wieder recht. Indonesier und Pakistani sind danach wohl die "Durchschnitts Muslime".


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. Januar 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe ist Indien das Land mit den meisten muslimischen Einwohnern weltweit und damit wäre Leben in Indien das Leben im "durchschnittlichen" Islam. Saudi Arabien ist dagegen winzig. EDIT: Kurzes Googlen sagt in Indonesien sind es noch mehr.



In Saudi-Arabien liegen die beiden heiligsten Stätten (Mekka und Medina) des Islams. Ich denke mal, das dieser Islam deutlich näher am "wahren" Islam ist, als die anderen.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Übrigens ist es nicht so, dass keine Partei in Berlin gegen extremistischen Islam vorgeht sondern viel mehr die demokratischen Parteien sich darin so einig sind dass der Kampf gegen extremistische Strömungen wichtig ist, dass keine großen Debatten darüber geführt werden müssen.



Tja nur ist es beim Islam so, dass auch der nicht extremistische Teil eine Bedrohung ist. Was nützt es mir, wenn die Regierung gegen Extremisten vorgeht (was sie meiner Meinung nach auch nicht tut, aber das ist ein anderes Thema) aber nicht gegen die Ideologie selbst? Todesstrafen für Homosexuellen, für Ehebruch, für Abfall vom Glauben, keine Gleichberechtigung von Männer und Frauen, Verfolgung von religiösen und sexuellen Minderheiten. Keine Presse-, Meinungs-, Religionsfreiheit, kein Demostrationsrecht.

In der islamischen Welt geht das alles nicht von Extremisten aus, sondern von staatlicher Stelle. Schöne Aussichen wenn Muslime mal in Deutschland die Mehrheit stellen.

PS: Das einzige Land im Nahen Osten, das all das nicht hat, ist übrigens auch das einzige in dem nicht der Islam die Mehrheit stellt. Könnte man ja mal drüber nachdenken 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Da hast du auch wieder recht. Indonesier und Pakistani sind danach wohl die "Durchschnitts Muslime".



Indonesien: Indonesien: Religiöse Minderheiten Ziel wachsender Gewalt | Human Rights Watch

Tja und Pakistan: Also dazu fehlen mir echt die Worte. Willst du Zustände wie in Pakistan? Korrupt bist zum geht nicht mehr, die Regierung steht im Verdacht führende Mitlgieder der Taliban und Al-Quida zu schützen.  Keine Einhaltung der Menschenrechte, keine Gleichstellung von Mann und Frau etc.


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2015)

Ich habe keine Ahnung wo die "Standard" Mulsime wohnen. Ich denke eben dass es keinen "Standard" Muslim gibt.
Dazu gibt es einfach viel zu viele Ausrichtungen.
Und wo es Menschen gibt die anderen ihren Glauben aufzwingen wollen wirst du immer Gewalt haben. Die Frage ist in wie weit der Staat sich dagegen wehren und seine Bevölkerung beschützen kann.
Das weiß ich nicht. Aber eine Islamisierung Deutschlands oder der Welt sehe ich nicht. Die gemäßigten Muslime werden auch in 50 Jahren noch deutlich in der Mehrheit sein.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In Saudi-Arabien liegen die beiden heiligsten Stätten (Mekka und Medina) des Islams. Ich denke mal, das dieser Islam deutlich näher am "wahren" Islam ist, als die anderen.



Das hat doch mit dem "wahren" Islam nichts zu tun.
In Saudi Arabien herrscht der Wahhabismus. eine puristische Form des sunnitischen Islam.
Die denken von sich dass sie die wahren Muslime sind. Die Salafisten sehen sich ebenso als wahre Muslime.
Das kannst du so weiter drehen wie du willst.


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. Januar 2015)

Wenn der Islam und die Mehrheit der Muslime so gemäßigt ist, warum gibt es denn kein Land in denen der Islam entweder Staatsreligion oder die Mehrheit stellt, das auch nur ansatzweise die Menschenrechte einhält, demokratische Strukturen hat und das die Gleichberechtigung lebt?

Wie gesagt, im gesamten Nahen Osten gibt es nur ein Land, das Demokratie kennt, die Gleichberechtig von Mann und Frau, das Religionsfreiheit, Pressefreiheit und Meinungsfreiheit hat, in dem nciht die Todesstrafe auf Homosexualität, Abfall vom Glauben und Ehebruch steht.

Merkwürdigerweise ist es auch das einzige Land in denen Muslime nicht die Mehrheit stellen.


----------



## Seeefe (31. Januar 2015)

Ich denke hier wird zum Teil vergessen, dass nicht die Religion (in dem Fall der Islam) regiert, sondern immernoch der Mensch. 

Wir Europäer sind schon ein oder mehrere Schritte weiter in unseren Gesellschaften, diese Schritte werden die islamischen Länder früher oder später auch vollziehen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. Januar 2015)

Sehe ich genauso. Aber dann können wir auch abwarten, bis die islamischen Länder diese Schritte auch vollzogen und der Islam in der Gegenwart angekommen ist. Und bis dahin sollten wir keine Menschen aus diesen Ländern aufnehmen.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2015)

Und was ist wenn die Menschen gerade zu uns kommen wollen weil sie mit den Verhältnissen in ihrem Geburtsland, die du ja selbst kritisiert, nicht einverstanden sind?


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. Januar 2015)

Dann sollen sie diese Verhältnisse ändern.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2015)

Sagt der, der der Meinung ist dass er in einer westlichen Demokratie nichts ausrichten kann weil alle Parteien gegen ihn sind?


----------



## Sparanus (1. Februar 2015)

Ich stimme Kaaruzo zu, wie heißt es in der Internationale? 
Uns aus dem Elend zu erlösen können wir nur selber tun.


----------



## aloha84 (1. Februar 2015)

Mit einer Entfernung von mehereren tausend Kilometern, lässt sich sowas immer einfach sagen: "Erhebt euch......", "dann sollen sie ihre Verhältnisse selber ändern"....
Die Leute werden mit Gewalt klein gehalten, dass funktioniert übrigens auch komplett ohne Religion. (Nordkorea, Teile von China......)


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2015)

In Europa herrschte über viele Jahrhunderte immer wieder Kriege und Vertreibungen.
Erst seit den letzten 70 Jahren herrscht hier relativer Frieden. So ein Prozess braucht seine Zeit.
Klar kann man argumentieren dass auch andere Länder das machen könnten aber dann müssten die Führungselite in diesen Ländern Macht abgeben und Macht abgeben macht keiner freiwillig.
Von allen Ländern des arabischen Frühlings ist einzig Tunesien übrig geblieben in dem was passiert ist.
In allen anderen Ländern herrscht entweder immer noch Krieg -- Syrien -- oder Die Regierung wurde abgesetzt -- Ägypten -- oder es existiert ein Machtvakuum -- Libyen. 
Klar dass in den Ländern eine große Unzufriedenheit herrscht. Ich würde von dort auch abhauen.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2015)

Und dass Abhauen durchaus eine Wirkung hat zeigt die Deutsch/Deutsche Geschichte ja.


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2015)

Und letztendlich können wir sehr froh sein, dass der Mauerfall und die Vereinigung so friedlich abgelaufen ist.
Was wäre wenn einige Regimebeführworter in der DDR zu den Waffen gegriffen hätten?
Eventuell in dem Ausmaß wie wir es heute in der Ukraine haben?


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Februar 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sagt der, der der Meinung ist dass er in einer westlichen Demokratie nichts ausrichten kann weil alle Parteien gegen ihn sind?



Ach und die einzige Alternative ist es, dass sie herkommen und die Probleme ihrer Heimatländer (Ehrenmorde, Zwangsheiraten, das Patriarchat usw mitbringen) damit es am Ende bei uns genau so elendig ist?



aloha84 schrieb:


> Mit einer Entfernung von mehereren tausend Kilometern, lässt sich sowas immer einfach sagen: "Erhebt euch......", "dann sollen sie ihre Verhältnisse selber ändern"....
> Die Leute werden mit Gewalt klein gehalten, dass funktioniert übrigens auch komplett ohne Religion. (Nordkorea, Teile von China......)



Merkwürdig, Europa hat es doch auch geschafft, das Dogma der Kirche zu überwinden, aber von Moslems ist es zu viel verlangt das Dogma des Islams zu überwinden. BTW sind wir dafür zuständig alles Elend auf der Welt auszubaden?



Threshold schrieb:


> In Europa herrschte über viele Jahrhunderte immer wieder Kriege und Vertreibungen.
> Erst seit den letzten 70 Jahren herrscht hier relativer Frieden. So ein Prozess braucht seine Zeit.
> Klar kann man argumentieren dass auch andere Länder das machen könnten aber dann müssten die Führungselite in diesen Ländern Macht abgeben und Macht abgeben macht keiner freiwillig.
> Von allen Ländern des arabischen Frühlings ist einzig Tunesien übrig geblieben in dem was passiert ist.
> ...



Siehe die Vorherrschaft der Kirche in Europa über Jahrhundert, ja das dauert und kostet. Trotzdem ist es machbar. Warum sollten wir, nachdem wir es nach Jahrhunderten geschaftt haben uns jetzt wieder das Problem importieren? Damit es bei uns genauso elednig ist wie im Nahen Osten?

Ich für meinen Teil will keine Zustände wie in  Afghanistan, Iran, Irak, Jemen, Libyen, Pakistan, Saudi-Arabien, Sudan, Türkei und Katar usw.


----------



## Beam39 (1. Februar 2015)

Alles klar, der Kaaruzo kennt den wahren Islam. Unfassbar.. Das es immernoch so unaufgeklärte Leute gibt ist wirklich unglaublich. Wie oft soll noch erwähnt werden dass der Koran in seiner heutigen Form* unverändert* ist? Der Unterschied zwischen Bibel und Koran ist der, dass die Bibel immer wieder neu aufgelegt und angepasst wird, das ist den Muslimen hingegen untersagt. Ihre Aufgabe ist es ihn zeitgemäß zu interpretieren.

Ist das wirklich so schwer zu verstehen?

*Wenn jemand bei einem Manne liegt wie bei einer Frau, so haben sie getan, was ein Gräuel ist, und sollen beide des Todes sterben;..."
(3. Mose 20,13)

"Ich will den aus meinem Buch tilgen, der an mir sündigt."
(2. Mose 32,33)

"Wenn dich dein Bruder, deiner Mutter Sohn, oder dein Sohn oder deine Tochter oder deine Frau (...) heimlich überreden würde und sagen: Lass uns hingehen und andern Göttern dienen, (...) so willige nicht ein (...) Du sollst dich seiner nicht erbarmen und seine Schuld nicht verheimlichen, sondern sollst ihn zum Tode bringen. Deine Hand soll die erste wider ihn sein, ihn zu töten, und danach die Hand des ganzen Volks."
(5. Mose 13,7-11)

"Warum habt ihr alle Frauen leben lassen? (...) So tötet nun alles, was männlich ist unter den Kindern, und alle Frauen, die nicht mehr Jungfrauen sind; aber alle Mädchen, die unberührt sind, die lasst für euch leben."
(4. Mose/Num. 31,15-18)

"Ich will meine Pfeile mit Blut trunken machen, und mein Schwert soll Fleisch fressen, mit Blut von Erschlagenen und Gefangenen, von den Köpfen streitbarer Feinde!"
(5. Mose 32,42)*

etc. etc. etc.

Komisch, oder? Wenn man sich das so durchließt könnte man doch glatt meinen man liest im "blutrünstigen" Koran, dem ist aber leider nicht so, und das wird von Islamfeinden gerne ignoriert. Ich hab dieses Mal ganz bewusst nur Verse zitiert in dem es um den Umgang mit Andersgläubigen, Schwulen und Sündigenden geht, weil ja einer hier rumgeheult hat, dass sich die von mir zitierten Verse in einer ganz anderen Zeit abgespielt haben. 

Ach wirklich? Und der Koran, der seit Jahrtausenden unangetastet ist, wurde nicht zu einer Zeit verfasst in dem Kriege herrschten? 

Wer den Unterschied zwischen Koran und Bibel immernoch nicht blickt, der ist verloren.Der Unterschied zwischen den christlichen Orthodoxen und den Muslimischen ist der, dass die Christlichen es (mehr oder weniger) gerafft haben den Glauben der Zeit anzupassen. Das ist denen dort unten bisweilen noch nicht ganz gelungen. 



> Wenn du wissen willst wie der Islam funkioniert, rede nicht mit Muslimen, sondern mit jenen Leuten die unter dem Islam zu leiden haben. Syrische Christen, ägyptischen Kopfen, saudischen Frauen etc. Ich hatte schon ein paar Gespräche mit Mitgliedern des Zentralrat der Ex-Muslime. Das öffnet einen die Augen über den Islam.



Und wenn du was über die deutsche Politik erfahren willst, gehst du zu den Griechen oder was? Was ne bescheuerte Aussage. 

Wieso gehst du nicht zu einem der zig tausend Muslime die sich hier integriert haben und einen Islam leben der völlig konform mit der heutigen Gesellschaft einhergeht, um dir mal erklären zu lassen wieso es bei ihm funktioniert und bei anderen nicht?

Da geht man lieber zum "Zentralrat der Ex-Muslime" und wundert sich darüber, dass man da auf Leute trifft die sich schlecht über den Islam äußern. *LOL!*


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Februar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Alles klar, der Kaaruzo kennt den wahren Islam. Unfassbar.. Das es immernoch so unaufgeklärte Leute gibt ist wirklich unglaublich.



Und du hast die Wahrheit zum Thema Islam gepachtet oder wie soll ich das jetzt auffassen?



Beam39 schrieb:


> Wie oft soll noch erwähnt werden dass der Koran in seiner heutigen Form* unverändert* ist? Der Unterschied zwischen Bibel und Koran ist der, dass die Bibel immer wieder neu aufgelegt und angepasst wird, das ist den Muslimen hingegen untersagt. Ihre Aufgabe ist es ihn zeitgemäß zu interpretieren.



Der erste Unterschied ist, dass die Bibel über mehrere Jahrhunderte entstand von viele verschiedenen Autoren die alle ihre eigenen Vorstellungen, Ideologien etc. haben einfliessen lassen, während der Koran im großen und ganzen von einer Person, während dessen Lebens geschrieben worden ist. Deshalb kann man die Bibel auch interpretieren (viele verschiedene, zum Teil stark widersprechende Teile) und der Koran hingegen enthält konkrete im Imperativ verfasste Aufgaben an jeden einzelnen Muslim.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so schwer zu verstehen?
> 
> *Wenn jemand bei einem Manne liegt wie bei einer Frau, so haben sie getan, was ein Gräuel ist, und sollen beide des Todes sterben;..."
> (3. Mose 20,13)
> ...



Da steht aber nirgend explizit im Imperativ: Gehe hin und tötet die Ungläubigen. Merkst du den Unterschied? 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Komisch, oder? Wenn man sich das so durchließt könnte man doch glatt meinen man liest im "blutrünstigen" Koran, dem ist aber leider nicht so, und das wird von Islamfeinden gerne ignoriert. Ich hab dieses Mal ganz bewusst nur Verse zitiert in dem es um den Umgang mit Andersgläubigen, Schwulen und Sündigenden geht, weil ja einer hier rumgeheult hat, dass sich die von mir zitierten Verse in einer ganz anderen Zeit abgespielt haben.



Und wie viele christliche Terroristen ziehen heute noch los und rufen dabei: Wenn jemand bei einem Manne liegt wie bei einer Frau, so haben sie getan, was ein Gräuel ist, und sollen beide des Todes sterben. ?

Komisch, dass gerade eine bestimmte Religion ein derartige Gewaltprobleme hat, wie alle anderen Religion zusammen, oder?



Beam39 schrieb:


> Ach wirklich? Und der Koran, der seit Jahrtausenden unangetastet ist, wurde nicht zu einer Zeit verfasst in dem Kriege herrschten?



Mal ganz einfach für dich formuliert: Christus Tischler, Mohammed Kriegstreiber. Merkst du den Unterschied?

Der eine verzieh noch seinen Mördern am Kreuze, der andere ließ seine Feinde zu Tausenden enthaupten.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Wer den Unterschied zwischen Koran und Bibel immernoch nicht blickt, der ist verloren. Der Unterschied zwischen den christlichen Orthodoxen und den Muslimischen ist der, dass die Christlichen es (mehr oder weniger) gerafft haben den Glauben der Zeit anzupassen. Das ist denen dort unten bisweilen noch nicht ganz gelungen.



Richtig, die Moslems sind Ideologisch noch im Mittelalter. Eine Zeit die wir in Europa zum Glück überwunden haben. Diese Überwindung hat unseren Kontinent aber auch viel Krieg und Leid gekostet. Warum sollen wir das jetzt alles aufs Spiel setzen für die nächste mittelalterliche Ideologie?



Beam39 schrieb:


> Und wenn du was über die deutsche Politik erfahren willst, gehst du zu den Griechen oder was? Was ne bescheuerte Aussage.



Eigentlich eine sehr treffende. Die Säuglingssterblichkeit, die Suizidrate, die Jugendarbeitslosigkeit, all das ist rasant gestiegen unter anderem auch wegen der deutschen Sparpolitik. Aber wenn du einen Vergleich willst, den sogar du verstehst hier nur für dich.

Wenn ich den Nationalsozialismus verstehen will, muss ich nicht mit Nazis darüber reden oder Mein Kampf lesen. Es reicht, wenn ich sehe was sie den Leuten angetan haben wo sie geherrscht haben.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Wieso gehst du nicht zu einem der zig tausend Muslime die sich hier integriert haben und einen Islam leben der völlig konform mit der heutigen Gesellschaft einhergeht, um dir mal erklären zu lassen wieso es bei ihm funktioniert und bei anderen nicht?



So wie Mohammed Atta? Der lebte übrigens in der selben Stadt (Hamburg) wie ich. War Student, laut seinen Kommilitonen und Professoren bestens integriert. Hat ihn trotzdem nicht abgehalten 3000 in seinen Augen Ungläubige zu ermorden.

So wie Saïd und Chérif Kouach? Beide im Westen geboren und aufgewachsen. Angeblich auch bestens integriert. Hat sie nicht davon abgehalten 12 Menschen zu ermorden, weil sie den Propheten beleidigt haben.

Oder so wie die tausenden hier in Europa geborenen und aufgewachsenen Muslime, die jetzt im Dienste des IS stehen um Ungläubige zu ermorden?



Beam39 schrieb:


> Da geht man lieber zum "Zentralrat der Ex-Muslime" und wundert sich darüber, dass man da auf Leute trifft die sich schlecht über den Islam äußern. *LOL!*



Ja was wissen diese Leute die zum Teil aus Saudi-Arabien, dem Iran, Irak usw. kommen schon vom Islam. Nein Herr Beam39 kennt den Islam natürlich besser als all diese Leute.

Wie gesagt, guck dir die Lebenswirklichkeit der Länder an in denen der Islam herrscht, dann weißt du was uns mal erwartet, wenn der Islam die Mehrheit stellt. Rosige Aussichten.


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach und die einzige Alternative ist es, dass sie herkommen und die Probleme ihrer Heimatländer (Ehrenmorde, Zwangsheiraten, das Patriarchat usw mitbringen) damit es am Ende bei uns genau so elendig ist?



Mord ist Mord. Verschiedene Motive wirst du immer haben.
Ob nun ein Bruder seine Schwester tötet weil sie sich nicht so verhält wie er es für richtig hält ist ebenso verwerflich wie ein geschiedener Vater, der seine Kinder und seine Ex-Frau tötet.
Oder Kinder, die in Deutschland zum Teil verhungern weil die Eltern entweder überfordert sind oder ihnen die Kinder egal sind und wo das Jugendamt regelmäßig versagt.
Wenn du schon Gesellschaftskritik übst, dann auf alle Gesellschaften gemünzt und spick dir nicht eine aus.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Merkwürdig, Europa hat es doch auch geschafft, das Dogma der Kirche zu überwinden, aber von Moslems ist es zu viel verlangt das Dogma des Islams zu überwinden. BTW sind wir dafür zuständig alles Elend auf der Welt auszubaden?



Weil die Menschen den Unterschied zwischen Kirche und Religion erkannt haben.
Im Islam gibt es den Begriff "Kirche" nicht so in der Form wie wir ihn kennen.
Da einen Unterschied zu ermitteln ist deutlich schwieriger.
Du kannst den Islam eher mit den unterschiedlichen Strömungen in der Evangelikalen Kirche vergleichen.
Der Katholizismus ist wieder eine andere Sache.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Siehe die Vorherrschaft der Kirche in Europa über Jahrhundert, ja das dauert und kostet. Trotzdem ist es machbar. Warum sollten wir, nachdem wir es nach Jahrhunderten geschaftt haben uns jetzt wieder das Problem importieren? Damit es bei uns genauso elednig ist wie im Nahen Osten?



Der Nahe Osten war auch vor Hundert Jahren ein Schlachtfeld. Das ändert sich so schnell nicht. Dazu braucht es Generationen die gebildet sind und sich deswegen auch in den anderen hineinversetzen können. Das ist aktuell nicht der Fall.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil will keine Zustände wie in  Afghanistan, Iran, Irak, Jemen, Libyen, Pakistan, Saudi-Arabien, Sudan, Türkei und Katar usw.



Wirst du hier auch nicht erleben.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Alles klar, der Kaaruzo kennt den wahren Islam. Unfassbar.. Das es immernoch so unaufgeklärte Leute gibt ist wirklich unglaublich. Wie oft soll noch erwähnt werden dass der Koran in seiner heutigen Form* unverändert* ist? Der Unterschied zwischen Bibel und Koran ist der, dass die Bibel immer wieder neu aufgelegt und angepasst wird, das ist den Muslimen hingegen untersagt. Ihre Aufgabe ist es ihn zeitgemäß zu interpretieren.
> 
> Ist das wirklich so schwer zu verstehen?
> 
> ...



Wenn ich nicht irre ist Moses das Altes Testament.
Und der Gott des alten Testamentes ist ein homophober, frauenfeindlicher Besserwisser.
Sowas kann man nicht ernst nehmen.
Daher kümmern mich diese Versen ebenso wenig wie die aus dem Koran.


----------



## cryon1c (1. Februar 2015)

Wie gesagt, nicht nur der Islam hatte seine Schattenseiten.
Wir hier in Europa haben es überwunden, jetzt können wir den Leuten da drüben helfen. Aber nicht mit Waffenlieferungen und Abschottung. Man muss mit den Leuten reden. Die meisten Muslime auf der Welt sind friedlich - wie Christen usw. 
Deppen gibt es überall, dafür haben wir Gesetze - wer was anstellt, muss dafür geradestehen. Dabei ist die Religion egal - sie kann als Grund missbraucht werden, ist am Ende aber absolut unwichtig.  

Ich habe lange Zeit in Zentralasien gelebt, zwischen Muslimen & Christen, da standen Moscheen & Kirchen in Sichtweite zueinander und nix ist passiert. Etwas Respekt sollte man für den anderen Glauben noch haben.
Ich sehe die Lebenswirklichkeit in den Ländern wo viele Muslime leben. Die meisten dieser Länder sind friedlich, sie sind halt nur nicht so reich wie wir hier, entsprechend haben sie damit mehr Probleme. 
Und ganz ehrlich, ich lebe lieber in einem Land wo es friedlich ist und wo viele Muslime unterwegs sind, als in einem Land wo Rechte zu Tausenden auf die Straßen gehen um ihre menschenverachtende, rassistische  Ideologie durchzudrücken und keiner macht was dagegen, obwohl man genau weiß wie das schon mal abgelaufen ist.


----------



## Beam39 (1. Februar 2015)

> Wie gesagt, guck dir die Lebenswirklichkeit der Länder an in denen der Islam herrscht, dann weißt du was uns mal erwartet, wenn der Islam die Mehrheit stellt. Rosige Aussichten.



Auch für dich: Es sterben täglich über 20.000 Menschen den Hungertod, durch den Westen wurden über 1.5 millionen Muslime in den letzten Jahren umgebracht, immer mehr Menschen fallen in Armut.

Diese Entwicklung ist weitaus besorgniserregener. Aber auch hier: Einem Rassisten kann man erzählen was man will.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Februar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Auch für dich: Es sterben täglich über 20.000 Menschen den Hungertod,



Tragisch, aber das bedroht nicht mein Leben.



Beam39 schrieb:


> durch den Westen wurden über 1.5 millionen Muslime in den letzten Jahren umgebracht,



A) Quellen?

B) Der Islam hat bisher ca. 270 Mio Menschen umgebracht. Tears of Jihad - Political Islam



Beam39 schrieb:


> immer mehr Menschen fallen in Armut.



Siehe erstens.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Diese Entwicklung ist weitaus besorgniserregener.



Armut und Hunger bedrohnen nicht meine Zukunft oder die meiner Kinder/Enkelkinder, der Islam schon.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Aber auch hier: Einem Rassisten kann man erzählen was man will.



Ach Moslems sind jetzt neuerdings eine Rasse? Man lernt nie aus.

PS: Ich finde es ja bemerkenswert, dass du auf den größten Teil nicht eingehst, spricht für die Stichhaltigkeit deiner Argumente


----------



## der-sack88 (1. Februar 2015)

Ja, scheiß drauf, dass weltweilt Menschen dafür verrecken, dass sich ein paar wenige Geier noch mehr Geld aufs Konto packen können, wo es absolut niemandem nützt, noch nicht mal den Geiern selbst, scheiß drauf, dass auch in Deutschland immer mehr Leute unter oder an der Armutsgrenze leben, scheiß drauf, dass immer mehr von einem Job nicht mehr leben können. Das sind doch alles keine Probleme. Vor allem nicht für die Kinder und Enkelkinder, weil es auch vollkommen egal ist, dass der Trend abwärts geht. Auf in die Ellbogengesellschaft! Hauptsache man hat selbst was zu beißen, mir doch egal, ob es meinen Mitmenschen gut geht! Zur Not isst man eben die, die verhungert sind! Wird schon werden, hauptsache die Leute dürfen nur an das glauben was sie wollen, wenn es die Märchengeschichten um den Zauberer vor 2000 Jahren sind.

Denn das größte Problem ist momentan natürlich, dass eine Minderheit an einen anderen Propheten glaubt. Das ist wirklich entscheidend. Weil es ja DER ISLAM an sich ist, der Kinder umbringt. Schließlich hat schon Mohammed gepredigt, dass Flugzeuge in Hochhäuser geflogen gehören. Dass er Toleranz für andersdenkende gefordert hat ist nur ein geschicktes Ablenkungsmanöver.
Ist ja schließlich DER ISLAM und nicht einige Idioten, die anderen Idioten vorschreiben, was sie zu glauben haben.

Ach übrigens, bist du darauf eingegangen, dass es kompletter Blödsinn ist, dass die, die vor islamistischen Organisationen und Staaten fliehen, genau dieses islamistisches Gedankengut hier etablieren wollen? Kann mich daran nicht erinnern.
Aber es ist sicher wahrscheinlicher, dass die, die z.B. vor IS fliehen, hier eine Organisation wie den IS gründen wollen, oder?

Man man man...


----------



## cryon1c (1. Februar 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Armut und Hunger bedrohnen nicht meine Zukunft oder die meiner Kinder/Enkelkinder, der Islam schon.



Wie bitte schön bedroht der Islam dich?
Der Islam bedroht niemanden, die Religion ist genau so friedlich wie alle anderen auch. Dich könnten höchstens ein paar Idioten bedrohen, die den Koran so pervers auslegen wie es ihnen passt. 
Und anstatt den Leuten in diesen Ländern zu helfen sich an die moderne Zeit anzupassen und nicht ans Mittelalter (wo der Christentum noch schlimmer unterwegs war), ignoriert man die Leute oder noch schlimmer - man grenzt sie komplett aus. 
Das geht mir gewaltig gegen den Strich, so was darf es in einem modernen Land nicht mehr geben, unter KEINEN Umständen. 

Selbst die Amerikaner, die einen amtlichen Dachschaden haben, gehen nicht gegen den Islam vor. Ich rede über die Bevölkerung, nicht über Politiker die sonstwas anstellen. Die verstehen das Islam nicht mit dem Terror gleichgesetzt werden kann, nur weil die Terroristen denken, sie würden im Namen Gottes handeln. 
Wie auch immer - wenn dies so weiter geht, schäme ich mich irgendwann für Deutschland. Eins der reichsten Länder der Welt hebelt seine Demokratie aus und macht das, was vor nicht all zu langer Zeit passiert ist, schon wieder. irgendwann sollte das auf die Fresse fliegen doch mal zu einem Lerneffekt führen, selbst der letzte Idiot kapiert irgendwann das es weh tut...


----------



## Amon (1. Februar 2015)

Die Demokratie wird hier schon lange ausgehebelt, sie wird eigentlich so langsam aber sicher abgeschafft und durch eine genehmere Form ersetzt. Geht nur nach dem Motto "Wir machen uns eine eigene Demokratie die uns passt."


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Februar 2015)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ja, scheiß drauf, dass weltweilt Menschen dafür verrecken, dass sich ein paar wenige Geier noch mehr Geld aufs Konto packen können, wo es absolut niemandem nützt, noch nicht mal den Geiern selbst, scheiß drauf, dass auch in Deutschland immer mehr Leute unter oder an der Armutsgrenze leben, scheiß drauf, dass immer mehr von einem Job nicht mehr leben können. Das sind doch alles keine Probleme.



Und warum sind wir (Deutschland) für diese Probleme zuständig?

Das mit der Armutsgrenze und den Jobs in Deutschland, ok dafür sind wir zuständig, das betrifft unser Land. Aber der ganze andere Rest? Warum?



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Vor allem nicht für die Kinder und Enkelkinder, weil es auch vollkommen egal ist, dass der Trend abwärts geht. Auf in die Ellbogengesellschaft! Hauptsache man hat selbst was zu beißen, mir doch egal, ob es meinen Mitmenschen gut geht! Zur Not isst man eben die, die verhungert sind! Wird schon werden, hauptsache die Leute dürfen nur an das glauben was sie wollen, wenn es die Märchengeschichten um den Zauberer vor 2000 Jahren sind.



Siehe erstens. Für Probleme in Deutschland sind wir zuständig, für Probleme in anderen Länder, die Leute vor Ort. 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Denn das größte Problem ist momentan natürlich, dass eine Minderheit an einen anderen Propheten glaubt. Das ist wirklich entscheidend. Weil es ja DER ISLAM an sich ist, der Kinder umbringt. Schließlich hat schon Mohammed gepredigt, dass Flugzeuge in Hochhäuser geflogen gehören. Dass er Toleranz für andersdenkende gefordert hat ist nur ein geschicktes Ablenkungsmanöver.



Lies dir mal Mohammeds Lebensgeschichte durch und erzähl mir dann nochmal was von Toleranz 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ist ja schließlich DER ISLAM und nicht einige Idioten, die anderen Idioten vorschreiben, was sie zu glauben haben.



Der Koran enthält Befehle im Imperativ. Hier, lies dir das mal durch, vielleicht hilft das 

Religion: Der Terror kommt aus dem Herzen des Islam - DIE WELT



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ach übrigens, bist du darauf eingegangen, dass es kompletter Blödsinn ist, dass die, die vor islamistischen Organisationen und Staaten fliehen, genau dieses islamistisches Gedankengut hier etablieren wollen? Kann mich daran nicht erinnern.
> Aber es ist sicher wahrscheinlicher, dass die, die z.B. vor IS fliehen, hier eine Organisation wie den IS gründen wollen, oder? Man man man...



Achso, also fehlende Demokratie, fehlende Presse-,Meinungs- und Redefreiheit, die fehlende Gleichberechtigung von Mann und Frau, keine Demonstrationsfreiheit, die Todesstrafe für Abfall vom Glauben, Ehebruch und Homosexualität, das Verfolgen von religiösen Minderheiten in den islamischen Ländern, das geht also alles von der IS aus?

Wusste gar nicht, dass die IS z.b. in Teheran, Riad, Sanaa, Doha oder Islamabad regiert. Sind wohl alles Einzelfälle 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wie bitte schön bedroht der Islam dich?



Noch nicht, weil der Islam nicht die Mehrheit stellt. Aber wenn man sich die Länder anguckt, wo er bereits die Mehrheit stellt, dann habe ich als "Ungläubiger" nicht viel zu lachen. Das ist eine Entwicklung, die ich nicht befürworte und ich kann nicht verstehen, warum ihr das tut.

Oder seid ihr alle schon vorsorglich konvertiert, damit euch das Schicksal nicht droht?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EJeuLLvrG4 Die letzten zwei Sätzen von Dieter Nuhr, drücken das Problem genau aus.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Der Islam bedroht niemanden, die Religion ist genau so friedlich wie alle anderen auch.



Genau, deshalb gibt es ja auch Terrororganisationen wie den JS (jüdischen Staat), CS (christlichen Staat) oder BS (buddhistischen Staat). Auch kennt man es, dass in viele christlichen Ländern die Todesstrafe für den Abfall vom Christentum oder Homosexualität gibt.

Und wer kennt nicht die ganzen jüdischen, christlichen und buddhistischen Terrororganisationen die mordend rufen: Gott ist groß, Jehova ist groß, Buddha ist groß? 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Dich könnten höchstens ein paar Idioten bedrohen, die den Koran so pervers auslegen wie es ihnen passt.



Man muss den Koran nicht "pervers" auslegen. Sie legen ihn einfach aus, wie er geschrieben wurde.

Mohammed war ein Kriegsherr, der seine Ideologie per Schwert verbreitet hat, Gefangene Köpfen lies, Sklaven hielt (insbesondere Sexsklavinnen) und der selbst eine Minderjährige ehelichte.

Und was genau macht die IS? Sie lebt wie ihr großes Vorbild.

Und jetzt gucken wir uns mal Jesus an. Der predigte und lebte die Nächsten- und sogar die Feindesliebe und verzieht noch seinen Mördern am Kreuze und nahm die Schuld der Menschen auf sich. Selbst ich als Atheist, kann da Qualitätsunterschiede erkennen. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und anstatt den Leuten in diesen Ländern zu helfen sich an die moderne Zeit anzupassen und nicht ans Mittelalter (wo der Christentum noch schlimmer unterwegs war), ignoriert man die Leute oder noch schlimmer - man grenzt sie komplett aus.
> Das geht mir gewaltig gegen den Strich, so was darf es in einem modernen Land nicht mehr geben, unter KEINEN Umständen.



Wer hat den Europa geholfen die Kirche zu überwinden? Das haben wir auch selbst geschafft. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Selbst die Amerikaner, die einen amtlichen Dachschaden haben, gehen nicht gegen den Islam vor. Ich rede über die Bevölkerung, nicht über Politiker die sonstwas anstellen. Die verstehen das Islam nicht mit dem Terror gleichgesetzt werden kann, nur weil die Terroristen denken, sie würden im Namen Gottes handeln.



Die haben auch das Glück, dass sie zwei Ozeane von dem ganzen Elend im Nahen Osten trennen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wie auch immer - wenn dies so weiter geht, schäme ich mich irgendwann für Deutschland. Eins der reichsten Länder der Welt hebelt seine Demokratie aus und macht das, was vor nicht all zu langer Zeit passiert ist, schon wieder. irgendwann sollte das auf die Fresse fliegen doch mal zu einem Lerneffekt führen, selbst der letzte Idiot kapiert irgendwann das es weh tut...


 Und weil wir eines der reichsten Länder sind, müssen wir jetzt jedem helfen, oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


----------



## cryon1c (1. Februar 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und weil wir eines der reichsten Länder sind, müssen wir jetzt jedem helfen, oder wie soll ich das verstehen?



Müssen wir nicht, sollten wir aber. Wenn wir nicht als egoistische, selbstzufriedene Schweine gelten wollen. Man hilft gerne wenn man kann - dabei ist es mir egal ob ich einer alten Oma über die Straße helfe oder einem Ausländer der mit NICHTS hierherkommt. 
Aber wenn die Enkel dieser Oma auf die Straße gehen um menschenverachtende Parolen zu brüllen, da vergeht mir die Lust ihr zu helfen und zwar schnell. 

Die Amis hatten weit mehr Streß mit den Terroristen, trotzdem sehen sie den Islam nicht als eine allgemeine Bedrohung - denn er ist keine. Es ist eine Religion, mehr nicht. 

Und nur weil das Christentum einige Jahrhunderte eher die Gewaltherrschaft ablegen musste, ändert das nix. Jede Religion ist willkommen, nur die Deppen die sie für ihre Zwecke missbrauchen - die muss man loswerden. Man wird sie aber nicht dadurch los, wenn man sie aus dem eigenen Land schmeißt. Die wird man erst dann los wenn man den Leuten zeigt das es anders geht - es gibt Menschenrechte die über jeder Religion stehen in der zivilisierten Welt. 
Du willst die aktuellen Zustände drüben nicht hinnehmen? Geh hin und zeig den Leuten wie es besser geht. 

Das was hier gerade passiert ist einfach nur Hetze gegen Moslems, den Islam und ganz nebenbei noch gegen viele Ausländer die nicht mal dem Islam zugehörig sind.


----------



## Amon (1. Februar 2015)

Ja genau, weil die Amis den Islam nicht als Bedrohung sehen erschweren sie Menschen aus arabischen Staaten auch die Einreise und stellen sie unter Generalverdacht. Jeder Amerikaner ist auch davon überzeugt dass die Sache mit den Flugzeugen im WTC nur ein Versehen war.


----------



## cryon1c (1. Februar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Ja genau, weil die Amis den Islam nicht als Bedrohung sehen erschweren sie Menschen aus arabischen Staaten auch die Einreise und stellen sie unter Generalverdacht. Jeder Amerikaner ist auch davon überzeugt dass die Sache mit den Flugzeugen im WTC nur ein Versehen war.



Ich hab von der Bevölkerung gesprochen. 
Generell die Leute zu verdächtigen die aus den Ländern kommen wo auch Terroristen unterwegs sind, ist nicht verkehrt.

Aber so weit mir bekannt, rennt da keiner auf der Straße rum und brüllt das die Muslime raus sollen und der Islam auch.


----------



## Beam39 (1. Februar 2015)

> PS: Ich finde es ja bemerkenswert, dass du auf den größten Teil nicht eingehst, spricht für die Stichhaltigkeit deiner Argumente



Wunderts dich? Auf so einen Bullshit von nem Kerl mit nem völlig verzehrten Weltbild antworte ich nicht. Bevor du Lügen und Verachtung verbreitest, solltest du dich selber mal über das Leben des Propheten informieren, dann würde dir auffallen das er Vieh-Hirte war.

Quellen für die 1,5 millionen Tote? Ist das dein Ernst? Waren wohl nicht genug für dich, was? 

btw.: Geile Seite worauf deine "Quellen" beruhen


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Februar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Müssen wir nicht, sollten wir aber. Wenn wir nicht als egoistische, selbstzufriedene Schweine gelten wollen.



Achso bei dir gibt es also nur die zwei Möglichkeiten, anderen helfen oder egoistische, selbstzufriedene Schweine zu sein? 

Zwischenstufen gibt es nicht?



cryon1c schrieb:


> Man hilft gerne wenn man kann - dabei ist es mir egal ob ich einer alten Oma über die Straße helfe oder einem Ausländer der mit NICHTS hierherkommt.



Wie ist der Ausländer, denn hergekommen, zum Teil tausende Kilometer weit, wenn er "nichts" hat?

Ist doch komisch, immer wenn ich verreise, und sei es nur in Deutschland kostet es Geld. Aber die ganzen angeblichen Flüchtlinge kommen ohne Geld tausende Kilometer weit.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Aber wenn die Enkel dieser Oma auf die Straße gehen um menschenverachtende Parolen zu brüllen, da vergeht mir die Lust ihr zu helfen und zwar schnell.



Stimmt. Wenn diese Enkel dann in deutschen Innenstädten rufen: Hamas, Hamas - Juden ins Gas oder Jude, Jude feiges Schwein, komm heraus und kämpf allein, dann vergeht mir die Lust auch.

Merkwürdigerweise waren das zum Teil 90% arabische oder türkische junge männliche Ausländer. War bestimmt nur Zufall oder der berühmte Einzelfall 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Amis hatten weit mehr Streß mit den Terroristen, trotzdem sehen sie den Islam nicht als eine allgemeine Bedrohung - denn er ist keine. Es ist eine Religion, mehr nicht.



Und weil er keine Bedrohung ist, ist es in den islamischen Ländern auch so toll für alle, insbesondere für Frauen, Christen und Homosexuelle  



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und nur weil das Christentum einige Jahrhunderte eher die Gewaltherrschaft ablegen musste, ändert das nix.



Doch eine ganze Menge, weil wir reden über das hier und jetzt. Und dort ist für jeden Ungläubigen der Islam die größte Bedrohung. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Jede Religion ist willkommen, nur die Deppen die sie für ihre Zwecke missbrauchen - die muss man loswerden.



Erstens, missbrauchen die die Religion nicht. Sie leben sie genauso wie es Mohammed tat. Guck dir an wie Mohammed lebte, vergleich es mit der IS heute und wundere dich über die Gemeinsamkeiten 

Zweitens, wenn man diese Idioten loswerden will, dann bestimmt nicht mit Diplomatie oder Appeasement.

Guck dir die IDF an, die gehen mit dem Terror der durch die islamische Hamas ausgeht, richtig um. Kurz und schmerzlos.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Man wird sie aber nicht dadurch los, wenn man sie aus dem eigenen Land schmeißt.



Man wird sie aber auch bestimmt nicht los, indem man sie massenweise importiert.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die wird man erst dann los wenn man den Leuten zeigt das es anders geht - es gibt Menschenrechte die über jeder Religion stehen in der zivilisierten Welt.



Arabische Charta der Menschenrechte â€“ Wikipedia

Lies es dir durch und versuche es zu verstehen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Du willst die aktuellen Zustände drüben nicht hinnehmen? Geh hin und zeig den Leuten wie es besser geht.



Wozu? Es reicht auch wenn man sich gegen diese Leute abriegelt. Einfach konsequent keine Menschen aus diesen Ländern aufnehmen, bis sie im 21. Jahrhundert angekommen sind. Ich brauche keine mittelalterliche Ideologie in Europa, die Zeiten haben wir zum Glück überwunden.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das was hier gerade passiert ist einfach nur Hetze gegen Moslems, den Islam und ganz nebenbei noch gegen viele Ausländer die nicht mal dem Islam zugehörig sind.



Achso, wenn man zeigt wie es in den Ländern aussieht, wo der Islam herrscht, dann ist das Hetze?




Beam39 schrieb:


> Wunderts dich? Auf so einen Bullshit von nem Kerl mit nem völlig verzehrten Weltbild antworte ich nicht. Bevor du Lügen und Verachtung verbreitest, solltest du dich selber mal über das Leben des Propheten informieren, dann würde dir auffallen das er Vieh-Hirte war.



Auf Deutsch, du kannst es nicht und verfällst wieder mal in Beleidigungen. Kennt man ja.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Quellen für die 1,5 millionen Tote? Ist das dein Ernst? Waren wohl nicht genug für dich, was?



Auf die legitime Frage nach Quellen, kommen von dir also nur Unterstellungen? Interessant


----------



## Beam39 (1. Februar 2015)

Wenn du deine Einstellung als Beleidigung siehst ist das ja dein Problem, nicht meins


----------



## Iconoclast (1. Februar 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auf die legitime Frage nach Quellen, kommen von dir also nur Unterstellungen? Interessant



War schon immer so und wird auch so bleiben. Lese selber hier auch nur noch still mit. Ist mir mittlerweile einfach zu dämlich. Der hat die Weißheit mit Löffeln gefressen, da machste nix. Wenn man mal was Konkretes fordert kommt nix mehr. Außer die Pi- und Rassistenkeule versteht sich.


----------



## Beam39 (2. Februar 2015)

Naja, ihr stellt es doch mit eurer Einstellung und euren Äußerungen nur jedes Mal unter Beweis was ihr seid, und mit solchen Menschen diskutiere ich grundsätzlich nicht. Man versucht euch auf 100 Wegen verständlich zu machen dass es bei Weitem nicht so dramatisch ist wie ihr das Alles immer schildert, ihr hingegen zeigt keinen Funken Einsicht, im Gegenteil. Es kommt nur Hetze und Verachtung eurerseits, dann freut man sich wenn man 2-3 Anhänger gefunden hat und ist dann immer ganz stark wenn einem der Rücken gestärkt wird um dann auf einen loszugehen und ihn des Unwissens zu bezichtigen. Wirklich klasse!

Ein weiser Mann sagte mir einst: "Wenn du merkst dein Gegenüber ist nur darauf aus zu hassen und zeigt lediglich Engstirnigkeit, so mache dir daraus einen Witz und vergeude deine Zeit und Kraft nicht damit zu versuchen ihn zu erleuchten."

Und genau das seid ihr für mich, ein Witz.

Eure Äußerungen machen euch zu dem was ihr seid, nicht ich! Ihr seid es die hassen und Hass verbreiten und dann seid ihr nicht einmal grade genug um das auszusprechen und wundert euch allen Ernstes wenn man euch so nennt? Ihr seid wahrhaftig Witze, aber ziemlich Schlechte.


----------



## Iconoclast (2. Februar 2015)

Aha und was sind dann Merkels Gefolgsleute, die sie mittlerweile stark kritisieren und sonstigen Gegenwind bieten? Rassisten und Nazis? Komm schon...


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Februar 2015)

Natürlich  Genauso wie die Dieter Nuhr ^^

Dieter Nuhr: "Über den Islam reden führt zu körperlicher Gewalt" - DIE WELT

Oder hier: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kIKfzvKwAs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EJeuLLvrG4

Ist bestimmt auch ein ganzer böser "Rassist" und "Hetzer" der Herr Nuhr, oder Beam39?


----------



## Olstyle (2. Februar 2015)

Dieter Nuhr tut etwas wozu du nicht zu in der Lage scheinst:
Er differenziert. 
Er beschwert sich über einen Salafisten, nicht über alle Moslems.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Februar 2015)

Er sagt: Der Islam ist nur dort tolerant wo er keine Macht hat und wir müssen dafür sorgen, dass das in Deutschland auch so bleibt.

Genau das sage ich auch die ganze Zeit. Nur weil ich kein Satiriker bin, ist das bei mir Hetze?


----------



## Olstyle (2. Februar 2015)

Du sagst wir sollten generell niemanden mehr aus dem nahen Osten aufnehmen, das ist etwas vollkommen Anderes.

Oder um mal den lieben Dieter zu zitieren:
"Das ist nicht mal mehr määh."
Nuhr im Ersten - 15.01.2015 - Satire im Zeichen von Terror und Pegida - YouTube


----------



## Adi1 (2. Februar 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Oder um mal den lieben Dieter zu zitieren:
> "Das ist nicht mal mehr määh."
> Nuhr im Ersten - 15.01.2015 - Satire im Zeichen von Terror und Pegida - YouTube



Was spielt denn das hier ne Rolle?

Das hat doch überhaupt hier nix zu suchen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also ich bin total ruhig
> 
> Aber wir könnten ja mal wieder zum Thema zurückkommen.
> 
> Sein und Schein: Vom Islam lernen heißt siegen lernen - DIE WELT



Macht Bröder jetzt ne ganze Serie zum Thema "mein Feindbild Islam"?
Gefühlt 90% der aus größeren Medien stammenden Links hier für ihren zu Kommentaren von ihm.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In Saudi-Arabien liegen die beiden heiligsten Stätten (Mekka und Medina) des Islams. Ich denke mal, das dieser Islam deutlich näher am "wahren" Islam ist, als die anderen.



Wenn dein Denkstruktur richtig wäre, dann wären Palästinenser die "wahren Christen" und Briten die "wahren Kommunisten"...




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn der Islam und die Mehrheit der Muslime so gemäßigt ist, warum gibt es denn kein Land in denen der Islam entweder Staatsreligion oder die Mehrheit stellt, das auch nur ansatzweise die Menschenrechte einhält, demokratische Strukturen hat und das die Gleichberechtigung lebt?



Warum wohl gibt es kein Land auf der Welt, das zugleich Demokratie (=alle Macht geht vom Volke aus) und Theokratie (=alle Macht geht von Gott aus - bzw. dessen Stellvertretern) ist? Ungeachtet der Religion?
Selbst dir sollte auffallen, dass man entweder eine zumindest teilweise säkularisierte Struktur braucht ODER sich an eine Staatsreligion klammert. Beides schließt einander aus.
Staaten mit größerem/überwiegenden Anteil an Muslimen, die die (UN-)Menschenrechte einhalten, findest du im asiatischen Raum und, zumindest auf dem Papier, in Afrika. Die verkürzte Fassung ist auf den arabischen Raum konzentriert und zudem nicht vom Koran abgeleitet...

Man kann nur immer wieder empfehlen, nicht Religion und Tradition zu verwechseln - aber meist stößt man auf taube Ohren 



> Wie gesagt, im gesamten Nahen Osten gibt es nur ein Land, das Demokratie kennt, die Gleichberechtig von Mann und Frau, das Religionsfreiheit, Pressefreiheit und Meinungsfreiheit hat, in dem nciht die Todesstrafe auf Homosexualität, Abfall vom Glauben und Ehebruch steht.
> 
> Merkwürdigerweise ist es auch das einzige Land in denen Muslime nicht die Mehrheit stellen.



Ich kenn im nahen Osten kein einziges Land mit religiöser Gleichberechtigung. Der vermeintliche Lichtblick Israel trägt die Staatsreligion sogar auf der Landesflagge, hat diverse Sonderrechte für Angehörige einer Religion, lässt große Teile des von ihm de facto beherrschten Territorium nicht einmal an den Regierungswahlen teilnehmen und praktiziert eine Form der Ermittlung, die man als Sippenhaft mit sofortiger Exekution bezeichnen kann. (Siehe z.B. die Zahl der Todesopfer, die aus der Strafverfolgung im Falle eines Dreifach-Mordes im letzten Jahr resultierte...)

Wie gesagt: Probleme einer Region haben nicht zwingend etwas mit der vorherrschenden Religion zu tun, selbst in stark religiösen Gegenden gibt es auch andere mögliche Ursachen...




aloha84 schrieb:


> Mit einer Entfernung von mehereren tausend Kilometern, lässt sich sowas immer einfach sagen: "Erhebt euch......", "dann sollen sie ihre Verhältnisse selber ändern"....
> Die Leute werden mit Gewalt klein gehalten, dass funktioniert übrigens auch komplett ohne Religion. (Nordkorea, Teile von China......)



Und am besten funktioniert es, wenn wir die kleinhaltenden Regime stützen.
Und gerade im arabisch/vorderasiatischen Raum, aus dem hier diverse Aussagen über den "wahren Islam" gezogen werden, gibt es keinen einzigen Staat, in den sich Europa und die USA nicht regelmäßig und massiv auf politischen, wirtschaftlichen und/oder militärischem Wege einmischen. Und das quasi nie zugunsten demokratischer/sakulärer Verhältnisse.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich hab von der Bevölkerung gesprochen.
> Generell die Leute zu verdächtigen die aus den Ländern kommen wo auch Terroristen unterwegs sind, ist nicht verkehrt.



So wie aus Deutschland?
"Generell" irgend jemanden zu verdächtigen ist immer verkehrt.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Doch eine ganze Menge, weil wir reden über das hier und jetzt. Und dort...



Pro-Tipp: Wenn man über das "hier und jetzt" reden möchte, sind Sätze, die mit "dort" beginnen, meist unpassend 
Pro-Tipp2: Wenns noch länger übers "dort" gehen soll, sollte übrigens langsam mal einer eine Verbindung zu Pegida herstellen. Bei dem diffusen Ausgangspunkt ist Offtopic zwar schwer abzugrenzen, aber mich dünkt, die waren nicht gegen Islamisten in Arabien.



> Erstens, missbrauchen die die Religion nicht. Sie leben sie genauso wie es Mohammed tat. Guck dir an wie Mohammed lebte, vergleich es mit der IS heute und wundere dich über die Gemeinsamkeiten



Über Grausamkeiten steht arg wenig im Koran (einzige Tötung via Köpfen würde mir einfallen - das war seinerzeit aber eine der humansten Methoden, die Todesstrafe zu vollstrecken), allenfalls über Strafen für fehlerhaftes Verhalten. Und viele der gern zitierten Stellen beziehen sich auf Dinge, die man mit Menschen machen soll, die Muslime angreifen und töten.
Also genau das, was der IS macht, der sich somit in entscheidenden Teilen als Antithese zu Mohammend präsentiert, der es tunlichst vermieden hat, Muslime zu töten.



> Guck dir die IDF an, die gehen mit dem Terror der durch die islamische Hamas ausgeht, richtig um. Kurz und schmerzlos.



"Kurz" würde ich einen bald 7 Jahrzehnte wärenden Krieg (länger, wenn man die paramilitärischen Vorläufer mitzählt) nicht nennen. "Schmerzlos" auch nicht.



> *Arabische* Charta der Menschenrechte â€“ Wikipedia
> 
> Lies es dir durch und versuche es zu verstehen.



Man beachte, dass dort nicht "muslimische" steht und überlege, warum dem so sein könnte.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Februar 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Was spielt denn das hier ne Rolle?
> 
> Das hat doch überhaupt hier nix zu suchen.


Das spielt hier eine Rolle weil Kaaruzo behauptet dass er ja nichts anderes sagt als Dieter Nuhr und sich durch diesen bestätigt fühlt weil er ja schließlich vom Lügenfernsehen ausgestrahlt wird.
Da er ja anscheinend nur Nuhr zitiert, habe ich halt mal mit einem Zitat des selbigen zu seiner Einstellung geantwortet, vielleicht ist das für ihn ja einleuchtender.
Das Video ist halt die Quelle der Aussage.

Edit: Zitat eingefügt wegen zwischenzeitlichem Monsterpost


----------



## der-sack88 (2. Februar 2015)

Der Nuhr ist doch sowieso ein Witz, da brauch man sich doch nicht groß drüber streiten.
Ein missglückter Versuch, neoliberales Kabarett zu bringen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Keiner, an den man irgendeinen Gedanken verschwenden müsste.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sdu6z_9A0eE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ansonsten zerlegt sich Pegida ja grad selbst. Kein Wunder, wenn ein Haufen Unzufriedener aus ganz unterschiedlichen Gründen Nazis hinterherrennt. War abzusehen.
Und die Partei die die jetzt gründen wollen verschwindet eh bald. Ideal wäre jetzt natürlich, wenn die und die AfD sich jetzt gegenseitig Stimmen wegnehmen und sich am Ende beide nicht durchsetzen können.


----------



## IluBabe (2. Februar 2015)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ansonsten zerlegt sich Pegida ja grad selbst. Kein Wunder, wenn ein Haufen Unzufriedener aus ganz unterschiedlichen Gründen Nazis den V-leuten des Verfassungsschutz hinterherrennt. War abzusehen.


Hab das mal richtig gestellt.


----------



## Iconoclast (2. Februar 2015)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Der Nuhr ist doch sowieso ein Witz, da brauch man sich doch nicht groß drüber streiten.
> Ein missglückter Versuch, neoliberales Kabarett zu bringen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Keiner, an den man irgendeinen Gedanken verschwenden müsste.
> 
> 
> ...



Pegida richtet sich neu aus und wird damit vermutlich eher noch mehr Menschen erreichen als vorher. Zerlegen ist sowieso ein komisches Wort, demnach ist Merkel sich auch gerade dabei zu zerlegen.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Februar 2015)

Hoffen wir es mal, es muss mal was passieren in Deutschland. 

Ob unsere Politik dann mal was merkt?


----------



## Iconoclast (2. Februar 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hoffen wir es mal, es muss mal was passieren in Deutschland.
> 
> Ob unsere Politik dann mal was merkt?



Auf den Kopf gefallen sind zumindest nicht alle. Die Anzahl derer, die sich gegen Merkels Islam-Äußerung stellen, nimmt ja auch langsam zu. Vielleicht kommt ja auch irgendwann mal ein Ruck, wie Australien ihn hatte. Wer weiß das schon.


----------



## maxmueller92 (3. Februar 2015)

Ich war schon länger nicht mehr hier und hab die letzten Posts nur überflogen, möchte aber sagen, dass hier tw. ziemlicher stuss geschrieben wird. Und wenn dann jemand wie karuuzo anfängt sich zu fragen, wie man ohne geld tausende kilometer reisen kann, werd ich sauer. Ich für meinen teil bin schon 600km am stück mit dem fahrrad gefahren, und ob dus glaubst oder nicht - ich kenne eine hand voll flüchtlinge. Und ich kann dir versichern, die hatten keinen leichten weg hierher. Du wärst, wie die meißten die mit denen mitgekommen sind,  schon vorm mittelmeer verreckt, aber ein paar schaffen es doch. Und jedem einzelnen gönne ich alles was deutschland ihnen bietet, außerdem tun sie auch verdammt viel dafür. Und nur weil versucht wird für jedes gewaltverbrechen was in europa von  türken verübt wird einen "terroristischen zusammenhang" herzustellen, muss man nicht gleich islamophob werden. Ich könnte jetzt auch haufenweise belege heraussuchen, die beweisen, dass es in deutschland gewaltbereite gruppen mit angsteinflößenden ideologien gibt die sogar um ein vielfaches tödlicher sind als der hiesige islam.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Februar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Naja, ihr stellt es doch mit eurer Einstellung und euren Äußerungen nur jedes Mal unter Beweis was ihr seid, und mit solchen Menschen diskutiere ich grundsätzlich nicht. Man versucht euch auf 100 Wegen verständlich zu machen dass es bei Weitem nicht so dramatisch ist wie ihr das Alles immer schildert, ihr hingegen zeigt keinen Funken Einsicht, im Gegenteil. Es kommt nur Hetze und Verachtung eurerseits, dann freut man sich wenn man 2-3 Anhänger gefunden hat und ist dann immer ganz stark wenn einem der Rücken gestärkt wird um dann auf einen loszugehen und ihn des Unwissens zu bezichtigen. Wirklich klasse!



Du diskutierst prinzipiell nicht mit Menschen die deine Auffassung nicht teilen, das betrifft nicht nur wirkliche "Rassisten". Dir passt ein Argument, oder ein Standpunkt, oder auch schon nur eine These, nicht, dann deformierst und beleidigst Du dein Gegenüber, sagst er ist rassistisch, sofern dein gebetsmühlenartiges, immer gleiches, Argument von den 20.000 Toten durch Unterernährung nicht ankommt.
Um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen, bist Du leider das Ergebnis von gescheiterter Diskusionskultur und das schlimme daran ist der Umstand das Du glaubst das nur alle anderen zu engstirnig und fehlgeleitet wären richtig mit Dir, oder überhaupt, zu diskutieren... 
Bestenfalls könnte man noch meinen du missionierst hier, mit Methoden des 17 Jhr., aber selbst aus dem Standpunkt herraus bist du nicht besonders erfolgreich und wärst als wirklicher Missionar wohl ehr in einem Kochtopf geendet. 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Ein weiser Mann sagte mir einst: "Wenn du merkst dein Gegenüber ist nur darauf aus zu hassen und zeigt lediglich Engstirnigkeit, so mache dir daraus einen Witz und vergeude deine Zeit und Kraft nicht damit zu versuchen ihn zu erleuchten."



Ich habe auch einen Rat für Dich: "Wenn einer meint seine Weisheit sei viel größer als die der Anderen, so brauch er sich nicht wundern wenn sie ihm wie ein Stein im Weg liegt und er über sie stolpert, weil sie ihm die Sicht auf den Weg versperrte." 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Und genau das seid ihr für mich, ein Witz. Eure Äußerungen machen euch zu dem was ihr seid, nicht ich! Ihr seid es  die hassen und Hass verbreiten und dann seid ihr nicht einmal grade  genug um das auszusprechen und wundert euch allen Ernstes wenn man euch  so nennt? Ihr seid wahrhaftig Witze, aber ziemlich Schlechte.



Und so einer meint er wäre diskusionsfähig... 
Man merkt du hast dein eigenes, von Dir gebrachtes, Zitat nicht wirklich verstanden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Februar 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Du sagst wir sollten generell niemanden mehr aus dem nahen Osten aufnehmen, das ist etwas vollkommen Anderes.



Gut vielleicht habe ich es zu unverständlich formuliert. Ich will keine Leute die einer mittelalterlichen Ideologie folgen. Leute aus dem Nahen Osten die im 21. Jahrhundert angekommen sind und auch wirklich Asyl suchen (und nicht bloß Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge sind) sind gerne willkommen.

Das trifft *meiner* Meinung nach, eben nicht auf die Anhänger des Islams zu.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Macht Bröder jetzt ne ganze Serie zum Thema "mein Feindbild Islam"?
> Gefühlt 90% der aus größeren Medien stammenden Links hier für ihren zu Kommentaren von ihm.



Warum auch auf die Sachen eingehen, die Herr Broder schreibt. Einfach das Wort "Feindbild" in den Raum schmeißen und die Diskussion damit für beendet erklären.

Hat ja alles nichts mit dem Islam zu tun, was in seinen Artikel aufgezeigt wird oder ?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn dein Denkstruktur richtig wäre, dann wären Palästinenser die "wahren Christen" und Briten die "wahren Kommunisten"...



Kurze Frage. Ist in GB der Kommunismus Staatsideologie? Ist das Christentum bei den sogenannten "Palästinensern" Staatsideologie? Ist der Islam in Saudi-Arabien Staatsideologie?

Ich denke, du kommst selbst auf die Antwort.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Warum wohl gibt es kein Land auf der Welt, das zugleich Demokratie (=alle Macht geht vom Volke aus) und Theokratie (=alle Macht geht von Gott aus - bzw. dessen Stellvertretern) ist? Ungeachtet der Religion?



Weil sich das wohl nicht vereinen lässt. Deshalb haben wir das in Europa (zum Glück) auch überwunden. Warum also zwangsweise ins Mittelalter verfallen?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Selbst dir sollte auffallen, dass man entweder eine zumindest teilweise säkularisierte Struktur braucht ODER sich an eine Staatsreligion klammert. Beides schließt einander aus.



D'accord. Deshalb brauche ich auch keine Ideologie aus dem Mittelalter, die das in Europa ändern will.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Staaten mit größerem/überwiegenden Anteil an Muslimen, die die (UN-)Menschenrechte einhalten, findest du im asiatischen Raum und, zumindest auf dem Papier, in Afrika. Die verkürzte Fassung ist auf den arabischen Raum konzentriert und zudem nicht vom Koran abgeleitet...



Klar, kannst ja mal die Homosexuelle, Frauen oder Christen fragen, wie dort die Menschenrechte eingehalten werden. PS: Mohammed kommt aus Saudi-Arabien, Mekka (sein Geburtsort) Medina (sein Todesort) liegen dort. Hat aber wie immer alles nichts mit dem Islam zu tun 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man kann nur immer wieder empfehlen, nicht Religion und Tradition zu verwechseln - aber meist stößt man auf taube Ohren



Man darf mich korrigieren, aber ich habe den Eindruck das ist in gerade sehr streng religiösen Orten (z.b. der Nahen Osten) gerade zu identisch, oder täuscht mein Eindruck?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich kenn im nahen Osten kein einziges Land mit religiöser Gleichberechtigung.



Doch Israel, du kannst dort völlig frei Allah, Gott oder auch das fliegende Spaghettimonster anbeten. Und kein Gericht für dich für den Abfall vom Judentum verklagen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der vermeintliche Lichtblick Israel trägt die Staatsreligion sogar auf der Landesflagge,



Israel hat keine Staatsreligion. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> hat diverse Sonderrechte für Angehörige einer Religion,



Einer Strömung, nämlich den Ultraorthodoxen. Ca. 10% der Bevölkerung. In Deutschland würde man das Minderheitenschutz nennen, warum sollte das in Israel verkehrt sein?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> lässt große Teile des von ihm de facto beherrschten Territorium nicht einmal an den Regierungswahlen teilnehmen



Ich würde Menschen, die meinen Tod wollen und meinen Staat nicht anerkennen, auch nicht wählen lassen. Ist ja auch paradox an einer Wahl teilzunehmen, wenn ich den Staat nicht anerkenne.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> und praktiziert eine Form der Ermittlung, die man als Sippenhaft mit sofortiger Exekution bezeichnen kann. (Siehe z.B. die Zahl der Todesopfer, die aus der Strafverfolgung im Falle eines Dreifach-Mordes im letzten Jahr resultierte...)



Aktion>Reaktion. Sollte die Hamas von den Milliarden von EU und USA mal was vernüftiges kaufen und nicht immer nur Waffen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Probleme einer Region haben nicht zwingend etwas mit der vorherrschenden Religion zu tun, selbst in stark religiösen Gegenden gibt es auch andere mögliche Ursachen...



Es fällt halt auf, das Israel in dieser Hinsicht im gesamten Nahen Osten aus der Masse heraussticht. Aber wie gesagt, auch das hat nichts mit dem Islam zu tun 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Pro-Tipp: Wenn man über das "hier und jetzt" reden möchte, sind Sätze, die mit "dort" beginnen, meist unpassend



Pro-Frage: Warum?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Pro-Tipp2: Wenns noch länger übers "dort" gehen soll, sollte übrigens langsam mal einer eine Verbindung zu Pegida herstellen. Bei dem diffusen Ausgangspunkt ist Offtopic zwar schwer abzugrenzen, aber mich dünkt, die waren nicht gegen Islamisten in Arabien.



Dort herrscht der Islam, dort sind die Probleme die ich genannt habe. Hier (Europa) findet eine schleichende und offene Islamisierung statt. Die Gefahr die uns droht ist, dass wir die gleiche Problemn wie dort bekommen. Noch fragen?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Über Grausamkeiten steht arg wenig im Koran (einzige Tötung via Köpfen würde mir einfallen - das war seinerzeit aber eine der humansten Methoden, die Todesstrafe zu vollstrecken), allenfalls über Strafen für fehlerhaftes Verhalten. Und viele der gern zitierten Stellen beziehen sich auf Dinge, die man mit Menschen machen soll, die Muslime angreifen und töten.



Stimmt. Die Aussage: "Tötet die Ungläubigen wo ihr sie trefft" ist arg wenig grausam. Aber auch hier gilt im Zweifel: Hat mit dem Islam nichts zu tun, hast du falsch übersetzt, hast du aus dem Kontext gerissen, kann man so nicht übersetzten.

Dem geneigten Leser empfehle ich an dieser Stelle noch mal das Islam-Bingo. Siehe Anhang.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also genau das, was der IS macht, der sich somit in entscheidenden Teilen als Antithese zu Mohammend präsentiert, der es tunlichst vermieden hat, Muslime zu töten.



Sie verbreiten ihre Ideologie per Schwert, sie köpfen Gefangene und sie halten sich Sklaven (insbesondere minderjährige Sexsklaven). Gemeinsamkeiten sind natürlich rein zufällig 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Kurz" würde ich einen bald 7 Jahrzehnte wärenden Krieg (länger, wenn man die paramilitärischen Vorläufer mitzählt) nicht nennen. "Schmerzlos" auch nicht.



Ich habe mich hier undeutlich ausgedrückt. Ich meinte damit jede * einzelne * Aktion der IDF. Der Gesamtkonflikt (und da hast du Recht) dauert natürlich schon länger. Aber warum eigentlich? Nun die Hamas orientiert sich in ihrer Charta natürlich mal wieder an Mohammed.

Und was steht da sympathisches in der Charta der Hamas?

„Die Stunde des Gerichtes wird nicht kommen, bevor Muslime nicht die Juden bekämpfen und töten, so dass sich die Juden hinter Bäumen und Steinen verstecken und jeder Baum und Stein wird sagen: 'Oh Muslim, oh Diener Allahs, ein Jude ist hinter mir, komm und töte ihn!'“

Aber auch hier gilt, hat nichts mit dem Islam zu tun  PS: Das die Hamas (so wie andere islamische Terrororganisationen) mit dem Hitlergruß grüßen, ist natürlich auch kein Zeichen von Judenhass. Sollte man nie verwechseln  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man beachte, dass dort nicht "muslimische" steht und überlege, warum dem so sein könnte.



Man lese sich den Artikel bei Wikipedia durch und überlege, warum die Scharia (eindeutig eine islamische Erfindung) vor den sogenannten Menschenrechten steht und wundere sich, warum die Menschenrechtsituation in den Ländern, die diese Charta mit tragen so aussieht. Oder man wundert sich halt nicht, weil man die Zusammenhänge erkennt 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das spielt hier eine Rolle weil Kaaruzo behauptet dass er ja nichts anderes sagt als Dieter Nuhr und sich durch diesen bestätigt fühlt weil er ja schließlich vom Lügenfernsehen ausgestrahlt wird.



Wo spreche ich den von "Lügenfernsehen" ?



Olstyle schrieb:


> Da er ja anscheinend nur Nuhr zitiert, habe ich halt mal mit einem Zitat des selbigen zu seiner Einstellung geantwortet, vielleicht ist das für ihn ja einleuchtender.



Ach ich finde das Zitat von Nuhr: "Islam ist ausschließlich dann tolerant, wenn er keine Macht hat. Und da müssen wir unbedingt für sorgen, dass das bei uns so bleibt" aussagekräftig und vor allem treffend genug.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Der Nuhr ist doch sowieso ein Witz, da brauch man sich doch nicht groß drüber streiten.



Schön, dass du die Wahrheit zur Interpretation über Nuhr gepachtet hast. Frage warum ist Herr Nuhr ein "Witz" über denn man nicht streiten muss?



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ein missglückter Versuch, neoliberales Kabarett zu bringen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Keiner, an den man irgendeinen Gedanken verschwenden müsste.



Auf Deutsch, der Herr Nuhr hat etwas gesagt, was von der Staatsdoktrin abweicht und das darf nicht sein? Ein Hoch auf die Meinungsfreiheit 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Und die Partei die die jetzt gründen wollen verschwindet eh bald. Ideal wäre jetzt natürlich, wenn die und die AfD sich jetzt gegenseitig Stimmen wegnehmen und sich am Ende beide nicht durchsetzen können.



Klar, damit Mutti in bis in alle Ewigkeit "Alternativlos" weiterregieren kann. Es lebe der Stillstand.



maxmueller92 schrieb:


> Ich war schon länger nicht mehr hier und hab die letzten Posts nur überflogen, möchte aber sagen, dass hier tw. ziemlicher stuss geschrieben wird. Und wenn dann jemand wie karuuzo anfängt sich zu fragen, wie man ohne geld tausende kilometer reisen kann, werd ich sauer. Ich für meinen teil bin schon 600km am stück mit dem fahrrad gefahren, und ob dus glaubst oder nicht - ich kenne eine hand voll flüchtlinge. Und ich kann dir versichern, die hatten keinen leichten weg hierher. Du wärst, wie die meißten die mit denen mitgekommen sind,  schon vorm mittelmeer verreckt, aber ein paar schaffen es doch. Und jedem einzelnen gönne ich alles was deutschland ihnen bietet, außerdem tun sie auch verdammt viel dafür. Und nur weil versucht wird für jedes gewaltverbrechen was in europa von  türken verübt wird einen "terroristischen zusammenhang" herzustellen, muss man nicht gleich islamophob werden. Ich könnte jetzt auch haufenweise belege heraussuchen, die beweisen, dass es in deutschland gewaltbereite gruppen mit angsteinflößenden ideologien gibt die sogar um ein vielfaches tödlicher sind als der hiesige islam.



Kleiner Test für dich. Besuche mal Jerusalem und Rom (heilige Stätten des Christentums), besuche mal die Klagemauer (heilige Stätte des Judentums) und dann besuche mal Mekka (heilige Stätte des Islams). PS: Als Nicht-Muslim, darfst du Mekka nicht betreten. Das könnte man ja jetzt rassistisch nenne, aber im Zweifel ist es bestimmt "Islamophob", weil hier wieder Wahrheiten genannt werden, die keiner hören will.

Ja richtigen Asylsuchenden gönne ich das auch, aber seit 2002 liegt die Anerkennungsquote nach Art. 16 a GG bei unter 2%. Heißt 98% könnten wir schnurstracks wieder nach Hause schicken.



Amon schrieb:


> "Wir" sind alle die, die nicht seiner links faschistischen Gutmensch Political Correctness Meinung entsprechen. Also alle die sich nicht dem vorherrschendem Zeitgeist anpassen. Da wird dann permanent die Nazi Keule geschwungen wie es schon immer war.



Pass auf Amon, wenn du jetzt noch "Autobahn" sagst, bist du vollends unten durch


----------



## beren2707 (4. Februar 2015)

Aus allerlei Gründen, die allen Beteiligten offensichtlich sein dürften, temporär geschlossen.

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707

Edit: Nach der fälligen Entfernung von SPAM und personenbezogenen Angriffen habe ich auch einzelne, harmlosere Beiträge mit entfernt, da diese aus dem Kontext gerissen keinen Sinn mehr ergaben.

An dieser Stelle erfolgt die letzte allgemeine Ermahnung an alle Beteiligten. Wer sich ab jetzt nicht den Forenregeln entsprechend zu artikulieren weiß, der riskiert harte Konsequenzen für sich und/oder den Thread. 
Ich erinnere dabei einzelne User daran, dass Regelverstöße kommentierende Beiträge mit eigenen Regelverstößen seitens der Moderation zu ahnden sind, zur Verhinderung empfiehlt sich der "Melden"-Button - da wir Mods ehrenamtlich hier arbeiten und verständlicherweise nicht bis tief in die Nacht zur Verfügung stehen, dauert das trotzdem manchmal eine Weile. In Zukunft bitte einfach nur melden, abwarten und sich nicht zu etwas hinreißen lassen. Das erspart euch Lebenszeit und Nerven und mir ebenfalls.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gut vielleicht habe ich es zu unverständlich formuliert. Ich will keine Leute die einer mittelalterlichen Ideologie folgen. Leute aus dem Nahen Osten die im 21. Jahrhundert angekommen sind und auch wirklich Asyl suchen (und nicht bloß Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge sind) sind gerne willkommen.
> 
> Das trifft *meiner* Meinung nach, eben nicht auf die Anhänger des Islams zu.



Deiner Meinung nach ist der Grund für eine Flucht also fest an die Religion gekoppelt? Macht Krieg einen Bogen um Muslime? Sterben Muslime nicht, wenn politische Regime sie an die Wand stellen?



> Warum auch auf die Sachen eingehen, die Herr Broder schreibt. Einfach das Wort "Feindbild" in den Raum schmeißen und die Diskussion damit für beendet erklären.
> 
> Hat ja alles nichts mit dem Islam zu tun, was in seinen Artikel aufgezeigt wird oder ?



Quasi gar nichts davon hat einen kausalen Zusammenhang, nein. Und da Herr Bröder hier (meines Wissens) nach auch kein Diskussionsteilnehmer ist, kann man sich wohl erst einmal sparen, "Argumente" zu zerlegen, die in dieser Diskussion nicht vertreten werden.



> Kurze Frage. Ist in GB der Kommunismus Staatsideologie? Ist das Christentum bei den sogenannten "Palästinensern" Staatsideologie? Ist der Islam in Saudi-Arabien Staatsideologie?
> 
> Ich denke, du kommst selbst auf die Antwort.



Deine Behauptung war "Saudi-Araber repräsentieren "den wahren Islam", weil in ihrem Land die heiligsten Städten des Islam liegen". Das hab ich mal stellvertretend auf die bedeudensten historischen Orte anderer Ideologien projeziert, um zu zeigen, wie falsch diese These ist. Deine Ausflüchte mit Staatsideologien kannst du dir sparen bzw. wenn das ein neuer Ansatz zum Thema "wo gibts "den wahren Islam"" sein soll, dann wird ein kurzer Blick auf die saudische Staatsreligion klarstellen, dass die sich sogar selbst vom Glauben sehr vieler anderer Muslime abgrenzen und keineswegs in irgend einer Weise für irgendwas repräsentativ sind, außer für arabische Tradition.



> D'accord. Deshalb brauche ich auch keine Ideologie aus dem Mittelalter, die das in Europa ändern will.



Braucht auch niemand anders und will auch kaum jemand anders - eingeschlossen fast alle mir bekannten Muslime in Europa (ausgenommen aber z.T. einige Rechtsextreme, wenn Führerkulte mal als eine Form von Religion interpretieren möchte, da beide ohne rationale Gründe einem übermenschlichen Wesen folgen)



> Man darf mich korrigieren, aber ich habe den Eindruck das ist in gerade sehr streng religiösen Orten (z.b. der Nahen Osten) gerade zu identisch, oder täuscht mein Eindruck?



Ja, tut er. Eine Religion definiert sich über festgeschriebene Glaubensgrundsätze, die von einer übernatürlichen Quellen abgeleitet wurden. Im Falle des Islam z.B. (und, wenn man es genau nimmt, ausschließlich) der Koran. Tradition leitet sich von "haben wir schon immer so gemacht" ab. Wenn die CSU ins Bierzelt lädt, ist das nicht christlich - sondern bayrisch. Wenn Saudi Arabien unliebsame Blogger mit Peitschenhieben bestraft ist das nicht muslimisch (der Koran kennt keine Blogs), sondern Tradition (das absolutistische Königshaus aber sehr wohl Maßnahmen gegen Leute, die die Staatsideologie kritisieren).
Solange du nur einen einzigen, homogenen Kulturraum betrachtest, ist der Unterschied in der Tat akademischer Natur, denn sowohl Tradiation als auch Religion sind Gegenpole zu Rationalität und Progressivität und dementsprechend hängen die Konservativen eines Kulturraumes meist alle der gleichen Religion als auch Tradition an. Aber wenn man auf größere Räume verallgemeinert, und das machst du hier ununterbrochen, dann ist eine Kombination aus arabischer Tradition und muslimscher Religion eben etwas vollkommen anderes, als eine Kombination aus niederländischer oder malayischer Tradition und muslimischer Religion. Genauso wie argentinische Christen nicht den gleichen Lebenswandel wie weißrussische Christen führen, nur weil beide die gleiche Religion haben.
(Zugegeben: Solche Vergleiche hinken immer ein Bisschen, weil keine andere Buchreligion derart wenig Alltagsvorschriften hat, wie das macht-was-ihr-wollt-Hauptsache-ihr-zahlt-den-Zehnt-Christentum)



> Doch Israel, du kannst dort völlig frei Allah, Gott oder auch das fliegende Spaghettimonster anbeten. Und kein Gericht für dich für den Abfall vom Judentum verklagen.



Kann ich auch den Kriegsdienstverweigern, um das pinke unsichtbare Einhorn zu studieren? Kann ich aufgrund meiner budhistischen Religion eine Aufenthaltserlaubnis oder gar Staatsbürgerschaft fordern? Erhalte ich staatliche Rückendeckung, wenn ich auf fremden Grund und Boden eine muslimische Siedlung gründen möchte? Kann ich als Christ eine Taoistin heiraten?
Religionsfreiheit beginnt nicht mit einem kleinen Zugeständnis (selbst im Iran darfst du Glauben und zu Hause beten, wie du willst), sondern damit, dass alle Religionen gleich behandelt werden. Und davon ist auch der, nach eingenem Bekenntnis, "jüdische Staat" Israel weit entfernt.



> Israel hat keine Staatsreligion.



Schon ein Blick auf die Landesflagge deutet gegenteiliges an. In Israel darfst du nicht einmal mit einer Partei zur Wahl antreten, wenn du die Gleichbehandlung von Religionen und damit die Abkehr vom "jüdischen Staat" vertrittst.

Ich will das (an der Stelle) auch nicht kritisieren, aber nimm einfach zur Kenntniss: Es gibt gar keinen Staat im nahen Osten, in dem alle Religionen gleichberechtigt sind. Und das hat nichts mit dem Islam zu tun. (Auch wenn dessen Selbstverständnis -wie das aller Religionen- einer Gleichberechtigung ebenfalls im Wege stünde)



> ruyven_macaran schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Pro-Tipp: Wenn man über das "hier und jetzt" reden möchte, sind Sätze, die mit "dort" beginnen, meist unpassend
> ...



Duden | hier | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft
Duden | dort | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft




> Dort herrscht der Islam, dort sind die Probleme die ich genannt habe. Hier (Europa) findet eine schleichende und offene Islamisierung statt.



Das wurde in diesem Thread vielfach in Frage gestellt und nicht ein einziges Mal belegt. Wenn du auf diese strittige Ansicht aufbauen möchtest, solltest du sie also erst mal ausführlich darlegen.



> Ich habe mich hier undeutlich ausgedrückt. Ich meinte damit jede * einzelne * Aktion der IDF. Der Gesamtkonflikt (und da hast du Recht) dauert natürlich schon länger. Aber warum eigentlich?



Das würde ganze Threads füllen, für dein oben vorgebrachtes Argument dürfte es wohl ausreichen festzuhalten, dass das Vorgehen der IDF bislang zu keiner Konfliktlösung geführt hat. Konfliktintensität und IDF-Aktivität korrelieren sogar positiv.



> „Die Stunde des Gerichtes wird nicht kommen, bevor Muslime nicht die Juden bekämpfen und töten, so dass sich die Juden hinter Bäumen und Steinen verstecken und jeder Baum und Stein wird sagen: 'Oh Muslim, oh Diener Allahs, ein Jude ist hinter mir, komm und töte ihn!'“
> 
> Aber auch hier gilt, hat nichts mit dem Islam zu tun



Hat, als Zitat einer Koran-Übersetzung, was mit dem Islam zu tun (wenn auch nicht unbedingt mit "dem Islam"). Solange keine sprechenden Bäume und Steine auftauchen, hat es aber nur sehr bedingt etwas mit dem Verhalten von Muslimen zu tun, denn es abseits dieser unwahrscheinlichen Zukunftsvision macht es keine Aussagen.



> Auf Deutsch, der Herr Nuhr hat etwas gesagt, was von der Staatsdoktrin abweicht und das darf nicht sein? Ein Hoch auf die Meinungsfreiheit



Auf Deutsch: Eine abweichende Meinung allein ergibt weder Unterhaltung noch Satire. Wer damit eine Fernsehsendung füllen möchte, sollte also mehr zu bieten haben, als nur eine eigene Meinung. Nuhr war davon in letzter Zeit wenig zu sehen.



> Klar, damit Mutti in bis in alle Ewigkeit "Alternativlos" weiterregieren kann. Es lebe der Stillstand.



Mutti ist alles andere als schön. Aber das heißt nicht, dass man sich nichts schlimmeres vorstellen könnte. Manchmal ist Stillstand einem Schritt in die falsche Richtung vorzuziehen. Deswegen sollte man auch nicht stumpf bei irgendwelchen Demos mitlaufen, die gegen die aktuelle Politik sind, ohne darauf zu achten für welche Alternative diese denn stehen. Denn Alternativen gibt es immer viele und nur sehr wenige davon sind potentiell brauchbar.


----------



## Anticrist (6. Februar 2015)

> Ich würde Menschen, die meinen Tod wollen und meinen Staat nicht anerkennen, auch nicht wählen lassen. Ist ja auch paradox an einer Wahl teilzunehmen, wenn ich den Staat nicht anerkenne.



Der einzige Satz den ich gelesen habe...
Wenn du das so siehst, bist du kein Demokrat.. denn in Deutschland dürfen GENAU DIESE Leute auch wählen... wir nennen sowas rote und oder braune Faschisten
In einer Demokratie hat man auch solche Menschen zu ertragen...


----------



## Poulton (6. Februar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> denn in Deutschland dürfen GENAU DIESE Leute auch wählen...


Vorrausgesetzt ihnen wurden die Bürgerlichen Ehrenrechte nicht aberkannt.


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2015)

Ist es überhaupt möglich einem deutschten Staatsbürger sein Staatsbürgerrecht abzuerkennen? Soweit ich weiß, gibt es dafür keine rechtliche Grundlage.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2015)

Wenn du gegen die Verfassung verstößt können dir deine dort festgeschriebenen Rechte entzogen werden. Steht afair auch genau dort drin ( hab aber ca 10 Jahre nicht mehr ins GG geschaut, kann ich also auch total falsch im Kopf haben).


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2015)

Also der Entzug der deutschen Staatsbürgerschaft ist nach dem Grundgesetz verboten.
Bundesregierung | Verlust der deutschen Staatsangehörigkeit


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2015)

Die Angehörigkeit behält man, aber eben nicht die Ehrenrechte.
EDIT:
So verliert man sein Wahlrecht:
Der Bundeswahlleiter


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2015)

Ich meine jetzt aber die Staatsbürgerschaft und nicht das Recht zu wählen, denn das nutzen ja sowieso nicht mehr so viele und die Leute die gegen den Staat arbeiten wählen entweder Kleinstparteien die keine Rolle spielen oder wählen sowieso nicht.
Du kannst einen Menschen nur dann aus dem Land weisen wenn er nicht deutscher Staatsbürger ist. Ist der deutscher Staatsbürger kannst du das nicht und einem deutschen Staatsbürger kannst du dessen Staatsbürgerrecht nicht entziehen.


----------



## Anticrist (7. Februar 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Angehörigkeit behält man, aber eben nicht die Ehrenrechte.
> EDIT:
> So verliert man sein Wahlrecht:
> Der Bundeswahlleiter



Auf wie viele Menschen innerhalb unserer Grenzen trifft das zu? 100? 300?


----------



## Adi1 (7. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst einen Menschen nur dann aus dem Land weisen wenn er nicht deutscher Staatsbürger ist. Ist der deutscher Staatsbürger kannst du das nicht und einem deutschen Staatsbürger kannst du dessen Staatsbürgerrecht nicht entziehen.



Ja, diese Entscheidung ist sogar durch das BVG gedeckt.

Im Endeffekt finde ich sie aber falsch.


----------



## Anticrist (7. Februar 2015)

Was ist daran falsch? Natürlich ist es vollkommen richtig, das man Bürger nicht ihres Heimatlandes verweisen kann ... was kann man daran bitte falsch finden O.o


----------



## Adi1 (7. Februar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Was ist daran falsch?



Man müsste jetzt mal differenzieren,

ob es sich um gebürtige Deutsche handelt,

oder ob die Staatsbürgerschaft einfach so verschleudert wird. 

Ich finde es persönlich nicht gut, dass jemand zwei Pässe haben kann. 

Man lebt letztendlich in nur einem Land.


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt finde ich sie aber falsch.



Wieso ist das falsch?
Stell dir mal vor, das wäre nicht so, dann könnte der Staat jeden rauswerfen, der eine kritische Meinung äußert. Sowas geht gar nicht. 

Wer nach deutschem Recht eine Straftat begeht, wird als Deutscher Staatsbürger nach deutschem Recht angeklagt und je nach Beweislast verurteilt.
Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob er hier in Fahrrad geklaut hat oder in Syrien unter IS Flagge Menschen ermordet hat.
Logischer Weise muss man ihn erst mal erwischen, das ist klar. Die Polizei fährt kaum nach Syrien und sucht dort nach Straftätern.



Adi1 schrieb:


> ob es sich um gebürtige Deutsche handelt,



Was ist das denn für eine Differenzierung?
Sind Deutsche, die eingebürgert werden also deiner Meinung nach Deutsche 2. Klasse weil sie hier nicht geboren wurden?
Was ist denn mit den vielen türkisch stämmigen Deutschen, die hier geboren wurden und in 2. oder 3. Generation hier leben?

Deutscher ist in erster Linie der, der einen Deutschen Pass hat. Ob er ihn mit seiner Geburt bekam oder weil er eingereist ist und schon länger hier lebt -- und Deutscher werden wollte -- ist für mich völlig irrelevant.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (7. Februar 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich finde es persönlich nicht gut, dass jemand zwei Pässe haben kann.



Warum?
Inwiefern schadet es dir wenn ich zwei Pässe besitze?


----------



## Anticrist (7. Februar 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> ob es sich um gebürtige Deutsche handelt,
> 
> oder ob die Staatsbürgerschaft einfach so verschleudert wird.



Guck mal hier..  Negerbaby...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nicht umfallen.. "es" ist Deutsch!   Die Mutter nicht 
Und wie du weißt, gibt es in Deutschland keine Baumwollplantagen 

Was stört es dich das das Kind nen zweiten Pass hat?


----------



## Amon (8. Februar 2015)

Haste gut hingekriegt Antichrist, Glückwunsch.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Februar 2015)

Uups, dann war meine Wortwahl wohl etwas ungünstig gewählt. 

Wenn jemand aus einem Land x kommt, die dt. Staatsbürgerschaft annimmt,
sich hier radikalisiert und dann z. Bsp. nach Syrien reist um dort schwerste Verbrechen zu begehen,
warum sollte der Staat keine Möglichkeit haben, diesen wieder nach Land x abzuschieben?

@Anticrist

Bleibe doch bitte sachlich, auf solch ein Niveau lasse ich mich nicht ein.


----------



## Anticrist (8. Februar 2015)

Klingt ja schonmal ganz anders... 
Frage wäre was genau eine Abschiebung in so einem Fall explizit bringen soll... Da ist das Kind ja schon in den Brunnen gefallen.

das Problem mit unseren Extremisten ist das selbe wie bei allen Terrororganisationen.. Es sind immer die totalversager die sich solchen Gruppen anschließen. Integration gescheitert, keine job, Vorstrafen etc...
 Das Problem löst sich von selbst, sobald Bildung, Wohlstand und Sicherheit im arabsischen Raum Einzug halten. Dann haben al Quaida und Co keinen Nährboden mehr auf dem sie gedeihen können. Das Wird aber noch einig Jahrzehnte dauern... Bis dahin muss man mit den Symptomen umgehen.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Uups, dann war meine Wortwahl wohl etwas ungünstig gewählt.
> 
> Wenn jemand aus einem Land x kommt, die dt. Staatsbürgerschaft annimmt,
> sich hier radikalisiert und dann z. Bsp. nach Syrien reist um dort schwerste Verbrechen zu begehen,
> warum sollte der Staat keine Möglichkeit haben, diesen wieder nach Land x abzuschieben?



Weil er deutscher Staatsbürger ist?
Interessanter Weise sind aber die Leute, die für den IS im Irak kämpfen, keine eingewanderten Deutschen sondern gebürtige Deutsche.
Die hatten also nie einen anderen Pass oder kamen aus einem anderen Land.
Ich denke da nur an Denis Cuspert, ehemaliger Musiker, in Berlin geboren. ist heute vermutlich ein hohes IS Mitglied.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil er deutscher Staatsbürger ist?
> Interessanter Weise sind aber die Leute, die für den IS im Irak kämpfen, keine eingewanderten Deutschen sondern gebürtige Deutsche.
> Die hatten also nie einen anderen Pass oder kamen aus einem anderen Land.
> Ich denke da nur an Denis Cuspert, ehemaliger Musiker, in Berlin geboren. ist heute vermutlich ein hohes IS Mitglied.



Ja, dann sieht die Sache anders aus.

Bei Extremisten oder schweren Straftätern mit doppelter Staatsbürgerschaft,
sollte eine Abschiebung aber möglich sein.


----------



## Anticrist (8. Februar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Frage wäre was genau eine Abschiebung in so einem Fall explizit bringen soll... Da ist das Kind ja schon in den Brunnen gefallen.




das was Treshold gerade ausgeführt hat wollte ich gerade anfügen... die sog. foreign fighters aus Europa sind meist keine Araber .. sondern Konvertiten...
Und selbst unter dem IS berüchtigt für ihre Grausamkeit.

Ein forensischer Psychiater hat es in einer Spiegel Doku mal gut ausgeführt... leider hab ich es nicht mehr wörtlich im Kopf
Krieg ist insofern Böse, da es ohne Regeln, eine Spielwiese ist, um alle Triebe und Perversionen ungestraft ausleben zu dürfen.
Daher kann man getrost sagen, der Krieg, ist das ultimative Böse


----------



## Beam39 (8. Februar 2015)

> Ich denke da nur an Denis Cuspert, ehemaliger Musiker, in Berlin geboren. ist heute vermutlich ein hohes IS Mitglied.



Bis heute kann sich keiner aus seinem Umfeld erklären wie gerade so ein Mensch wie er zu sowas in der Lage war. Ich kannte ihn auch flüchtig, und so wie ich ihn kennengelernt habe gehörte er zu den Letzten dem ich sowas zugetraut hätte. Er war zwar damals schon seinem Glauben relativ nahe, aber für ihn war jeder Andersgläubige ein "Bruder".

Er hatte auf seinem rechten Unterarm Zwei Sebel tattoowiert, das eine stand für die Aleviten, das andere für die Schiiten. Das tat er damals aus Dankbarkeit und Loyalität seinen besten Freunden gegenüber welche Aleviten und Schiiten waren.

Auch wenn er ein "Straßenjunge" war, so habe ich ihn immer stets als lustig und zuvorkommend erlebt. Er hat sich zu keiner Zeit etwas auf seinen "Fame" eingebildet.

Ich kann mich noch verdammt gut an den Schlüsselmoment erinnern, war im Sommer 09. Wir "hingen" wieder an nem Samstag in dem Laden von meinem Trainer rum (die beiden waren beste Freunde) als Deso wie üblich kam. Irgendwann im Verlauf sagte er dann, dass er jetzt in die Moschee gehe und sich dort mit jemandem treffe. Ein gewisser Abu Hamza seie aus Köln gekommen und würde sich gerne mit ihm unterhalten. Wir wussten damals nicht dass sich Pierre Vogel  Abu Hamza nannte.

Auf jedenfall sah ich ihn nach diesem Treffen noch genau ein einziges Mal, danach war er von der Bildfläche verschwunden. Absolut keiner wusste mehr wo er ist, auch mein Trainer nicht. Man hat ihn nur verdammt selten mal auf der Straße gesehen (völlig anders bekleidet) bis dann durch seine ersten Youtube-Videos klar wurde was mit ihm passiert ist.

(Es gibt btw. ein Video auf Youtube von nem Treffen zwischen Pierre Vogel und Deso.)

Das war einfach unfassbar. Diese Leute nehmen sich die sensiblen, naiven und emotionalen Menschen und verbiegen sie bis sie brechen. Wiegesagt, er war wirklich ein sehr netter und fröhlicher Mensch der halt ziemlich viel ******* durchgemacht hat in seinem Leben und auch viel ******* baute, aber er war bei Weitem kein schlechter Mensch wie heute.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Bei Extremisten oder schweren Straftätern mit doppelter Staatsbürgerschaft,
> sollte eine Abschiebung aber möglich sein.



Eine Abschiebung von deutschen Staatsbürgern wird nie möglich sein, ob es Regelungen gibt, die die Anerkennung der deutschen Staatsbürgerschaft bei Personen mit Doppelpass erlaubt, weiß ich gerade nicht. Bislang sind das aber ohnehin fast nur EU-Bürger (Abschiebung sicherheitstechnisch falsch, da keine Grenzkontrollen) und Deutsch-Türken. Abseits dieser (nicht so seltenen) "Ausnahme"-Regelungen muss man für den Erwerb der deutschen Staatsbürgerschaft seine alte abgeben. Derartigen Leuten danach die Staatsbürgerschaft zu entziehen würde sie zu staatenlosen machen...
(Denn wieso sollte Staat X jemanden, der Staat X den Rücken gekehrt hat, erneut zum Staatsbürger ernennen, nach dem derjenige sich in Deutschland zum Schwerstkriminellen hat radikalisieren lassen? Solches Gesindel darf Deutschland dann gerne behalten - jedenfalls wenn Land X eins mit halbwegs akzeptabler Politik ist.)


----------



## Anticrist (8. Februar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> aber er war bei Weitem kein schlechter Mensch wie heute.



Die Blind-Auswertung der Profile von NS-Tätern hat ergeben, das 3% psychologisch auffällig waren .. die restlichen 97% waren völlig normale, geistig gesunde Menschen


----------



## IluBabe (8. Februar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Die Blind-Auswertung der Profile von NS-Tätern hat ergeben, das 3% psychologisch auffällig waren .. die restlichen 97% waren völlig normale, geistig gesunde Menschen


lolz. Was haben die Nationalsozialisten in diesem Thread verloren. Ich dacht hier gings um Pegida.

Doktor Kitel vom Birnbauminstitut hat ermittelt das 97% völlig normal sind die indiesem Thread mitlesen und 3% psychologisch auffällig.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Bis heute kann sich keiner aus seinem Umfeld erklären wie gerade so ein Mensch wie er zu sowas in der Lage war. Ich kannte ihn auch flüchtig, und so wie ich ihn kennengelernt habe gehörte er zu den Letzten dem ich sowas zugetraut hätte. Er war zwar damals schon seinem Glauben relativ nahe, aber für ihn war jeder Andersgläubige ein "Bruder".



Ich kann mir überhaupt nicht erklären, wie jemand plötzlich zu so einem Mörder wird.
In der Regel sind Menschen, die die typischen "Verlierer" der Gesellschaft sind, von vornherein schon gewaltbereit sind und eine eher schlechte Bildung haben, dafür anfällig. Aber jemand, der fest im Leben steht und erfolgreich ist, gebildet ist, sollte doch eine differenzierte Meinung haben und auch kritisch sein können.
Aber das ist wohl so wie mit dem Familienvater, der geschieden wird und seine Kinder an seine Ex-Frau verliert. Der tötet dann seine Kinder und sich selbst. Oder so.
Der muss emotional extrem instabil sein. Das trifft vielleicht auch auf solche Islamisten zu. Keine Ahnung. 
Denn normaler Weise tötet man seine Kinder nach einer Scheidung nicht. Normaler Weise köpft man keine Menschen. Da muss eine Menge schief gelaufen sein, dass sowas bei raus gekommen ist.


----------



## Anticrist (8. Februar 2015)

IluBabe schrieb:


> lolz. Was haben die Nationalsozialisten in diesem Thread verloren. Ich dacht hier gings um Pegida.
> 
> Doktor Kitel vom Birnbauminstitut hat ermittelt das 97% völlig normal sind die indiesem Thread mitlesen und 3% psychologisch auffällig.



Du hast den Sinn des Beitrags nicht verstanden, oder den Bezug nicht erkannt...
es ging um die Neigung von Menschen schlimmste Verbrechen zu begehen


----------



## Poulton (8. Februar 2015)

Hättest du vielleicht eine Quelle dazu?


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Februar 2015)

Pegida: Das Ende der Bewegung (Kommentar) - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Dann können wir nun den Thread seinem wohlverdienten Ende zuführen.


----------



## Adi1 (10. Februar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Pegida: Das Ende der Bewegung (Kommentar) - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Dann können wir nun den Thread seinem wohlverdienten Ende zuführen.



Warten wir mal ab. 

Wenn das in Griechenland und in der Ukraine weiter so geht,

stehen die Leute wieder auf der Matte.


----------



## Captn (10. Februar 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Warten wir mal ab.
> 
> Wenn das in Griechenland und in der Ukraine weiter so geht,
> 
> stehen die Leute wieder auf der Matte.


Meinst du die Sache mit den Reperationsforderungen?

Das ist nur Innenpolitik, Griechenland hat überhaupt keinen Anspruch darauf .


----------



## Adi1 (10. Februar 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Meinst du die Sache mit den Reperationsforderungen?
> .



Nein, das sind ja Peanuts. 

Eher geht es darum, wie wir den Totalverlust abschreiben müssen, 

wenn die Griechen die Geige einpacken und aus dem Euro austreten.

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie unsere Politiker uns das verkaufen werden.


----------



## Captn (10. Februar 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nein, das sind ja Peanuts.
> 
> Eher geht es darum, wie wir den Totalverlust abschreiben müssen,
> 
> ...


Meiner Meinung nach hätte man die Griechen schon vor Jahren rauswerfen müssen (fragt sich nur wie). Aber da hieß es, das wäre zu teuer. Viel billiger kommt uns deren dreiste Politik nun auch nicht....

Aber das ist schon wieder OT.

BTT


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2015)

Der Schuldenschnitt hätte erfolgen sollen, als die privaten Investoren noch drin gewesen wären.
Die sind aber schon lange draußen und der Steuerzahler trägt nun das Risiko, denn er wird zur Kasse gebeten, wenns daneben geht.
Das ist auch das Problem der Politiker, wieso sie sich jetzt so vehement gegen den Schuldenschnitt sind, denn dann müssten sie das Scheitern ihrer eigenen Politik und damit ihre Unfähigkeit eingestehen und das will niemand.
Daher wird das jetzt -- wieder mal -- bis zum Exzess ausgesessen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Februar 2015)

@Threshold
Gute alte Salamitaktik halt 

Zum Thema: Das sich Pegida selbst zerlegt, war ja zum Ende hin abzusehen. Ich hoffe ja immernoch, dass sich irgendwann noch mal eine der Parteien im Bundestag dem Thema mal richtig annimmt.


----------



## Amon (10. Februar 2015)

Dafür müssten aber erst einmal andere Parteien in den Bundestag rein. Von den jetzigen wird da keine was machen.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2015)

Bei den christlichen Parteien reicht es wenn du daran glaubst.


----------



## Anticrist (10. Februar 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Hättest du vielleicht eine Quelle dazu?



Edit:

hier die richtige Doku im deutschen Original
Monster oder Mensch 1 - "Das Gute ist manchmal langweilig"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann mir überhaupt nicht erklären, wie jemand plötzlich zu so einem Mörder wird.
> In der Regel sind Menschen, ...
> Der muss emotional extrem instabil sein. Das trifft vielleicht auch auf solche Islamisten zu. Keine Ahnung.
> Denn normaler Weise tötet man seine Kinder nach einer Scheidung nicht. Normaler Weise köpft man keine Menschen. Da muss eine Menge schief gelaufen sein, dass sowas bei raus gekommen ist.



"In der Regel" ist die Schicht "Normalität" viel dünner, als manch einer annimmt - wie auch Antichrists NS-Statistik ausdrücken wollte. Es reichen wenige Stellschrauben, um schwerwiegende Änderungen im Verhaltensmuster zu verursachen. Die Nazis waren eben nicht psychopathische Gewalttäter. Sie haben "nur" eine Trennung der Bevölkerung in Menschen und quasi-Tiere vorgenommen. Alles andere folgte ziemlich geradlinig aus dieser Einteilung in "wir" und "die"("die keine Personen sind"). Genauso kann man die Enttäuschung eines Desisillusionierten nutzen, um ihn von den moralisch-normativen Vorgaben der Gesellschaft, die ihn so enttäuscht hat zu trennen - und ihn im Gegenzug an eine andere, z.B. extremistische Ideologie heranführen. Zahlreiche Sekten praktizieren ähnliche Methoden.

Und "Emotional instabil" ist auch keine Seltenheit. Mittlerweile werden 5% der Arbeitnehmer aus psychischen Gründen krank geschrieben (wohlgemerkt: Aller Arbeitnehmer. Der Anteil an den Krankschreibungen ist höher) und das sind nur diejenigen, bei denen Burn-Out & Co so heftig sind, dass sie als medizinisches Problem diagnostiziert werden. Unter hohem Stress leiden, je nach Statistik, 20 bis 50% der Bevölkerung - und gestresste Leute reagieren schnell mal unkontrolliert emotional.




Split99999 schrieb:


> Pegida: Das Ende der Bewegung (Kommentar) - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Dann können wir nun den Thread seinem wohlverdienten Ende zuführen.



Und wir haben nie geschafft, "Ziele" und "Teilnehmer" zu klären 




Adi1 schrieb:


> Nein, das sind ja Peanuts.
> 
> Eher geht es darum, wie wir den Totalverlust abschreiben müssen,
> 
> ...



Vermutlich unabhängig von Pegida. Es sei denn, es droht jetzt die Einführung eines streng muslimischen Finanzsystems (ohne Zinsen und dementsprechend mit sehr beschränkten Möglichkeiten zum Aufbau einer kreditbasierten Wirtschaftsstruktur).


----------



## Adi1 (11. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Daher wird das jetzt -- wieder mal -- bis zum Exzess ausgesessen.



Freilich, das ist doch eine gute Taktik. 

Man verlässt sich als (unfähiger) Politiker auf (unfähige) Mitarbeiter.

Es wird eigentlich mal Zeit, dass hier Leute etwas zu entscheiden haben,
welche auch über ein Mindestmaß an Sachverstand verfügen. 

Aber eher, dreht sich die Sonne um die Erde.


----------



## Putinversteher (11. Februar 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nein, das sind ja Peanuts.
> 
> Eher geht es darum, wie wir den Totalverlust abschreiben müssen,
> 
> ...




Wahrscheinlich auf die selbe Art wie sie den Leuten hier weis gemacht haben das, das Geld an die Griechischen Haushalte & den Staat gingen. 
Bin mal gespannt wieviele Hütchenspielertricks noch aufgetischt werden können, bis endlich der Euro am Ende ist und die Europäer endlich wieder mit Staatseigenen Währungen ökonomisch Sinnvoll agieren können. 
Aber solange die EU & Europäer so unter Druck des "Musterschülers" (was ein Hohn ist aus ökonomischer Sicht im Euro Raum)Deutschland stehen und sich alles gefallen lassen, wird das wohl noch ne Weile so weitergehen.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und "Emotional instabil" ist auch keine Seltenheit. Mittlerweile werden 5% der Arbeitnehmer aus psychischen Gründen krank geschrieben (wohlgemerkt: Aller Arbeitnehmer. Der Anteil an den Krankschreibungen ist höher) und das sind nur diejenigen, bei denen Burn-Out & Co so heftig sind, dass sie als medizinisches Problem diagnostiziert werden. Unter hohem Stress leiden, je nach Statistik, 20 bis 50% der Bevölkerung - und gestresste Leute reagieren schnell mal unkontrolliert emotional.



Ja. Kurzfristig. 
Da wird mal der Schraubenschlüssel in die Ecke gefeuert, weil sich die letzte Schraube nicht lösen lässt und es fünf vor Feierabend ist.
Nachvollziehbar. Aber 10 Minuten später ist das wieder verflogen.
Wie du da jetzt auf Menschen schließen willst, die andere köpfen ist mir nicht ganz klar. 
Mitläufer hast du überall, sieht man gut bei Pegida und Co. Aber es ist was anderes tatsächlich so radikalisiert zu werden und dann in einen langfristigen Krieg ziehen oder bei der Arbeit einfach mal einen Schraubenschlüssel in die Ecke zu feuern.
Das ist mir einfach zu kurz gedacht.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist mir einfach zu kurz gedacht.



Richtig, weil viele heutzutage gar nicht mehr die Chance haben,

den Mist einfach in die Ecke zu werfen. 

Da stellt sich eher die Frage, friss oder stirb.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. Kurzfristig.
> Da wird mal der Schraubenschlüssel in die Ecke gefeuert, weil sich die letzte Schraube nicht lösen lässt und es fünf vor Feierabend ist.
> Nachvollziehbar. Aber 10 Minuten später ist das wieder verflogen.
> Wie du da jetzt auf Menschen schließen willst, die andere köpfen ist mir nicht ganz klar.
> ...


Als ob jeder, der hier auswandert und da unten in den Krieg zieht, auch *wirklich* an der Front ist und Menschen köpft.

Ich habe ein paar Seiten vorher schon mal geschrieben, dass das desillusionierte jung Leute sind, die sich im Prinzip gar nicht körperlich vorstellen können, wie es da unten zugeht. Und wenn sie dann mal dort sind, kommt die Überraschung, man muss mit rationiertem Essen auskommen, waschen kann man sich nicht immer und weil es da unten vermutlich keine Heizung gibt ist es nachts arschkalt.

Das sind die alle gar nicht gewöhnt, denken sich es ist wie auf der Spielekonsole oder am PC.

Die meisten können nicht mal arabisch, da unten gibt es eigene Dolmetscher, weil sie keiner versteht und sie niemanden verstehen.

Dass es wiederum welche gibt, wie Cuspert, die mit Wonne Leute abschlachten und an der Front sind ist auch klar, aber sehr viele kommen zurück oder wollen es zumindest, weil sie mit der eiskalten Realität nicht klarkommen.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2015)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Als ob jeder, der hier auswandert und da unten in den Krieg zieht, auch *wirklich* an der Front ist und Menschen köpft.



Natürlich nicht. Sind um 600 Leute, oder so. Hatte ich mal in einer Talkshow aufgeschnappt.
Aber wenn ich mir den Ex Musiker so anschaue, dann verstehe ich es trotzdem nicht. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich habe ein paar Seiten vorher schon mal geschrieben, dass das desillusionierte jung Leute sind, die sich im Prinzip gar nicht körperlich vorstellen können, wie es da unten zugeht. Und wenn sie dann mal dort sind, kommt die Überraschung, man muss mit rationiertem Essen auskommen, waschen kann man sich nicht immer und weil es da unten vermutlich keine Heizung gibt ist es nachts arschkalt.



Natürlich wird es eine Menge Leute geben, die angesichts des hautnahmen Krieges das Muffensausen kriegen und abhauen wollen. doch die kommen ja nicht weit, da die IS abtrünnige genauso tötet wie andere.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die meisten können nicht mal arabisch, da unten gibt es eigene Dolmetscher, weil sie keiner versteht und sie niemanden verstehen.



Ich denke, dass der harte Kerne extra arabisch gelernt hat, damit sie den Koran im Ursprung lesen können. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Dass es wiederum welche gibt, wie Cuspert, die mit Wonne Leute abschlachten und an der Front sind ist auch klar, aber sehr viele kommen zurück oder wollen es zumindest, weil sie mit der eiskalten Realität nicht klarkommen.



Aber das sind trotzdem nicht die, die im Job mal einen schlechten Tag haben oder von der Freundin verlassen werden.
Wie "krank" muss man sein, damit sowas auf einen Wirkt und du in den Krieg ziehst und dabei alles ausblendest?
Ist mir jedenfalls ein Rätsel.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber das sind trotzdem nicht die, die im Job mal einen schlechten Tag haben oder von der Freundin verlassen werden.
> Wie "krank" muss man sein, damit sowas auf einen Wirkt und du in den Krieg ziehst und dabei alles ausblendest?
> Ist mir jedenfalls ein Rätsel.


Das werden auch kaum die Leute sein, sondern eher die, die schlecht bis gar nicht integriert sind, kein Erfolg in Schule und Beruf, sich als Minderheit ausgegrenzt fühlen und Halt in der Religion suchen - wo alles seine Ordnung hat, es klare Vorgaben von Richtig und Falsch gibt und man in seiner eigenen Welt leben kann. 

In die Köpfe von denen kann man so nicht reinsehen, aber - ich persönlich denke zumindest - es sind überwiegend die, welche vom System enttäuscht sind und gerne mal ein "Held" sein wollen.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2015)

Disziplin und Führung kannst du auch beim Bund lernen oder wenn man eine Ausbildung tätigt.
Mir reicht das mit der schlechten Bildung und den miesen Lebensperspektiven nicht.
Wer was im Leben erreichen will, weiß dass er dafür mit dem Hintern hochkommen muss. Keinem fliegt ein Job in den Schoß, man muss was dafür tun.
Das Problem ist meiner Meinung nach eher, dass es gewissen Gruppen von Menschen gibt, die in einem stark patriarchischen System aufgewachsen sind und von vorn herein andere Maßstäbe ansetzen als die breite Gesellschaft.
Die dürfen sich dann aber auch nicht wundern, wenn sie zu Außenseiten stilisiert werden.


----------



## Amon (11. Februar 2015)

Auf jeden Fall sollte man solche Leute nicht an der Ausreise hindern indem man ihnen die Ausweise wegnimmt sondern man sollte ihre Ausreise sogar noch beschleunigen und vereinfachen und ihnen dann die Staatsbürgerschaft entziehen! Dazu muss man nur das GG ändern, was aber kein Problem sein sollte. Hier sollte sowieso so ein Paragraph wie in Frankreich eingeführt werden wo einem wegen nationaler Unwürdigkeit die Staatsbürgerschaft entzogen werden kann.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Disziplin und Führung kannst du auch beim Bund lernen oder wenn man eine Ausbildung tätigt.
> Mir reicht das mit der schlechten Bildung und den miesen Lebensperspektiven nicht.
> Wer was im Leben erreichen will, weiß dass er dafür mit dem Hintern hochkommen muss. Keinem fliegt ein Job in den Schoß, man muss was dafür tun.


Ich kenne jemanden, der hatte mal eine interessante Theorie zu dem Thema. Es liegt vielleicht einfach an der aktuellen Gesellschaft und deren Einstellung. Es ist eine Tatsache, dass es der heutigen Jugend weit besser geht, als der von vor 40, 50 oder 60 Jahren, man bekommt vieles von den Eltern in den Hintern geblasen, ohne dafür wirklich was tun zu müssen, früher wurdest du mit 10 fest in den Haushalt eingespannt, auf dem Land konntest du dir teure Klamotten, geschweige dann vorzeigbaren Schmuck, überhaupt nicht leisten, heute zählen Sneaker und Smartphone zur Grundausstattung. Hätte es letzteres früher schon gegeben, hätte das vermutlich kaum einer in der Hand gehabt.

Genau da liegt ein generelles Problem heutzutage, das Fernsehen und die Medien vermittelm einem die Möglichkeit, man kann doch alles erreichen, Youtube-Millionär mit 17, klingt doch wunderbar oder mit 18 so aussehen wie Heidi Klum damals, jeder kann also praktisch ein Star werden. 
Dass dafür aber auch etwas Glück und eine ganze Menge Arbeit notwendig sind, wird heute kaum noch vermittelt, auch in vielen Elternhäusern nicht mehr. Deshalb sind viele unzufrieden, vielleicht auch ein Grund, warum die Gewaltbereitschaft heute unter Jugendlichen größer ist, jeder will alles haben, aber keiner will was dafür tun. Und natürlich ist es immer einfacher, die anderen (Eltern, Politik, erfolgreiche Menschen) dafür verantwortlich zu machen, als bei sich anzufangen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem ist meiner Meinung nach eher, dass es gewissen Gruppen von Menschen gibt, die in einem stark patriarchischen System aufgewachsen sind und von vorn herein andere Maßstäbe ansetzen als die breite Gesellschaft.
> Die dürfen sich dann aber auch nicht wundern, wenn sie zu Außenseiten stilisiert werden.


Ich denke halt auch, einfach zu sagen, es ist eine schlechte Ausrede, sich als Moslem oder sonstwie nicht deutschstämmiger als diskriminiert und benachteiligt zu fühlen, ist auch falsch.

Es ist in Deutschland imme rnoch traurige Realität, jemand, der "Mehmet" mit Vornamen oder "Abdullah" mit Nachnamen heißt, hat es besonders bei der Jobsuche schwerer, als ein "Thomas" oder "Müller", auch wenn dieser den gleichen Schulabschluss hat.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2015)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich kenne jemanden, der hatte mal eine interessante Theorie zu dem Thema. Es liegt vielleicht einfach an der aktuellen Gesellschaft und deren Einstellung. Es ist eine Tatsache, dass es der heutigen Jugend weit besser geht, als der von vor 40, 50 oder 60 Jahren, man bekommt vieles von den Eltern in den Hintern geblasen, ohne dafür wirklich was tun zu müssen, früher wurdest du mit 10 fest in den Haushalt eingespannt, auf dem Land konntest du dir teure Klamotten, geschweige dann vorzeigbaren Schmuck, überhaupt nicht leisten, heute zählen Sneaker und Smartphone zur Grundausstattung. Hätte es letzteres früher schon gegeben, hätte das vermutlich kaum einer in der Hand gehabt.
> 
> Genau da liegt ein generelles Problem heutzutage, das Fernsehen und die Medien vermittelm einem die Möglichkeit, man kann doch alles erreichen, Youtube-Millionär mit 17, klingt doch wunderbar oder mit 18 so aussehen wie Heidi Klum damals, jeder kann also praktisch ein Star werden.
> Dass dafür aber auch etwas Glück und eine ganze Menge Arbeit notwendig sind, wird heute kaum noch vermittelt, auch in vielen Elternhäusern nicht mehr. Deshalb sind viele unzufrieden, vielleicht auch ein Grund, warum die Gewaltbereitschaft heute unter Jugendlichen größer ist, jeder will alles haben, aber keiner will was dafür tun. Und natürlich ist es immer einfacher, die anderen (Eltern, Politik, erfolgreiche Menschen) dafür verantwortlich zu machen, als bei sich anzufangen.



Also das kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Meine Kinder sind natürlich auch Markenfixiert und haben jeder ein Smartphone und Klamotten und so.
Trotzdem sind sie in der Schule gut und haben in ihren jungen Jahren schon Ziele.
Meine Tochter strebt ein Jura oder Journalismus Studium an. Dazu macht sie auch schon eine Menge und wenn sie in ein paar Jahren ihr Abitur hat, hat sie schon die Weichen gestellt, obwohl der Staat im Bildungssektor immer mehr versagt. 
Für meinen Sohn gilt das gleiche, er wird ebenfalls Abitur machen und sich dann entscheiden, ob und was er studieren will.

In meinem Verwandtenkreis oder erweiterten Bekanntenkreis sieht das nicht anders aus.
Die Kinder haben Vorstellungen und Ziele. 
Das haben sie natürlich auch deswegen, weil sie eine gute elterliche Erziehung und soziale Festigkeit haben. 

Daher würde ich das nicht so pauschalisieren. Es gibt logischer Weise immer solche, die keinen guten Abschluss schaffen, aber das Problem ist nur dann zu lösen, wenn wir in Sachen Bildung und Erziehung mehr Staat zulassen -- in welcher Form auch immer.
Eine Herdprämie ist aber genau das Gegenteil.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich denke halt auch, einfach zu sagen, es ist eine schlechte Ausrede, sich als Moslem oder sonstwie nicht deutschstämmiger als diskriminiert und benachteiligt zu fühlen, ist auch falsch.
> 
> Es ist in Deutschland imme rnoch traurige Realität, jemand, der "Mehmet" mit Vornamen oder "Abdullah" mit Nachnamen heißt, hat es besonders bei der Jobsuche schwerer, als ein "Thomas" oder "Müller", auch wenn dieser den gleichen Schulabschluss hat.



Das ist in der Tat ein Problem der deutschen Gesellschaft, dass sie nichts Urdeutsches -- wie Namen und Haar/Hautfarbe -- akzeptieren.
Da müssen dann die Unternehmen Vorreiter sein und den jungen Leuten eine Chance geben, die sich tatsächlich für ihr Leben interessieren und das beste daraus machen wollen.
Bei uns in der Firma gibt es mehrere Deutsche mit türkischen Wurzen, die alle einen guten Job machen und Ehrgeizig sind.
Daher weniger auf Namen, Fotos und Abschlusszeugnisse schauen, sondern mehr auf die Menschen eingehen und sie zur Mitarbeit bewegen.
Ich z.B. schaue mir jede Bewerbung an, die ankommt und absolut jeder der Bewerber wird zu einem Vorstellungsgespräch eingeladen. Die Bewerbungen für die Ausbildungsplätze im Spätsommer laufen auf Hochtouren.
Und das erwarte ich auch von anderen Unternehmen. Egal wie groß sie sind.

Integration funktioniert nun mal dann gut, wenn es Jobs gibt und die Menschen unabhängig sind. Wer sein eigenes Geld verdient, sieht die Welt anders, als jemand, der von anderen abhängig ist. 
Und wenn dann noch ein paar Leute dazu kommen, die dagegen demonstrieren, dass eben diese Menschen in Deutschland ihr Glück versuchen dürfen, dann ist das schon echt erschreckend.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Disziplin und Führung kannst du auch beim Bund lernen oder wenn man eine Ausbildung tätigt.
> Mir reicht das mit der schlechten Bildung und den miesen Lebensperspektiven nicht.
> Wer was im Leben erreichen will, weiß dass er dafür mit dem Hintern hochkommen muss.



Sicher? Es gibt jede Menge Leute (bei weitem nicht nur junge), die der Meinung sind, dass von ihnen viel zu viel Leistung verlangt wird und dass sie viel zu wenig dafür bekommen. Bei einigen stimmt das, bei anderen liegt es eher an träumerischen Anforderungen. Aber in beiden Fällen werden die Leute anfällig für Märchenerzähler, die die allgemeine Unzufriedenheit auf ein bestimmtes Ziel richten. Das können Rechtsextreme sein, die einem erzählen, dass es "wegen der Ausländer" so dreckig und unfair zugeht oder eben (ein echter Klassiker) religiöse Extremisten, die das Ganze als Folge des unsittlichen Verhaltens sehen. Selbst diverse Verschwörungstheoretiker fallen meiner Meinung nach in diese Kategorie - nur sprechen die eine Zielgruppe an, der es de facto ziemlich gut geht und die deswegen nur im Internet oder allenfalls auf Demos pöbeln, aber nie gewalttätig werden, weil sie eben doch einiges zu verlieren hätten.




Amon schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall sollte man solche Leute nicht an der Ausreise hindern indem man ihnen die Ausweise wegnimmt sondern man sollte ihre Ausreise sogar noch beschleunigen und vereinfachen und ihnen dann die Staatsbürgerschaft entziehen! Dazu muss man nur das GG ändern, was aber kein Problem sein sollte. Hier sollte sowieso so ein Paragraph wie in Frankreich eingeführt werden wo einem wegen nationaler Unwürdigkeit die Staatsbürgerschaft entzogen werden kann.



Durch Entzug der Staatsbürgerschaft beschleunigst du keine Ausreise, im Gegenteil. Ohne Ausweisdokument keine Flugreisen, ohne Ausweisdokument keine Einreise in irgend einen auch nur halbwegs funktionierenden Staat. Durch Entzug der Staatsbürgerschaft zwingst du Personen mit radikalem Gedankengut zu einem Leben in der Illigalität - wo es dann endgültig keinen Grund mehr gibt, die Radikalität im Zaum zu halten. Gratulation zu diesem ""Fortschritt"" dank populistischer Radikalmaßnahmen...
Gefährliche Leute gehören in den Knast, nicht in den Untergrund.

Umgekehrt wird den Betroffenen der Entzug der Staatsbürgerschaft übrigens herzlichst egal sein. Die braucht man abseits des Reisens ohnehin fast nur noch zum Wahlen, aber Islamisten wollen sowieso kein Kreuz bei der Cdu machen


----------



## Sparanus (11. Februar 2015)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Es ist in Deutschland imme rnoch traurige Realität, jemand, der "Mehmet" mit Vornamen oder "Abdullah" mit Nachnamen heißt, hat es besonders bei der Jobsuche schwerer, als ein "Thomas" oder "Müller", auch wenn dieser den gleichen Schulabschluss hat.


Man könnte den Kindern auch einfach Deutsche Namen geben bzw. Deutsche Zweitnamen. 

Kenne sehr viele Osteuropäer die das bei ihren Kindern gemacht haben und es funktioniert sehr gut.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Februar 2015)

Psssst  Sparanus, am Ende müssen die sich noch integrieren. 

Merkwürdig, das manche es auch in der 3.ten Generation nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## Beam39 (12. Februar 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man könnte den Kindern auch einfach Deutsche Namen geben bzw. Deutsche Zweitnamen.
> 
> Kenne sehr viele Osteuropäer die das bei ihren Kindern gemacht haben und es funktioniert sehr gut.



Na klar - und damit die böse Überraschung auf dem Bewerbungsfoto oder spätestens beim Vorstellungsgespräch ausbleibt, blondieren wir ihnen dann noch sämtliche Haare am Körper und bleachen ihnen die Haut, oder? Denkt ihr zwischendurch eigentlich auch mal nach wenn ihr sowas posted oder schießt ihr das einfach so mal in die Runde? Absurd was man versucht als Integration zu bezeichnen.

 Außerdem sind die Osteuropäer die du ansprichst die sogenannten "Russlanddeutschen".

Unfassbar.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Februar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Außerdem sind die Osteuropäer die du ansprichst die sogenannten "Russlanddeutschen".



Wäre mir neu, dass alle Polen, Ukrainer und Co Russlanddeutsche sind. Du hast rein gar nichts verstanden, was ich meine.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Februar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Na klar - und damit die böse Überraschung auf dem Bewerbungsfoto oder spätestens beim Vorstellungsgespräch ausbleibt, blondieren wir ihnen dann noch sämtliche Haare am Körper und bleachen ihnen die Haut, oder? Denkt ihr zwischendurch eigentlich auch mal nach wenn ihr sowas posted oder schießt ihr das einfach so mal in die Runde? Absurd was man versucht als Integration zu bezeichnen.



Achso weil Haut- und Haarfarbe die Einstellungskriterien sind? Ich muss unbedingt meinen Chef fragen, wie ich mit schwarzen Haaren und dunklen Hautton meinen Job bekommen habe.

Denkst du zwischendurch eigentlich mal nach, wenn du sowas posted oder schießt du das einfach so mal in die Runde? Absurd was man versucht als Argument zu bezeichnen.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Außerdem sind die Osteuropäer die du ansprichst die sogenannten "Russlanddeutschen".



Du weißt also genau welche Osteuropäer Sparanus meint, obwohl er keine genauen Andeutungen gemacht hat? Ist ja nicht so als ob es Tschechen, Polen, Ukrainer, Ungaren, Letten, Esten, Litauer oder sonst was anderes außer Russlanddeutschen sein kann 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wäre mir neu, dass alle Polen, Ukrainer und Co Russlanddeutsche sind. Du hast rein gar nichts verstanden, was ich meine.



Doch doch, alle Osteuropäer sind für Beam39 „Russlanddeutsche“. Übrigens derselbe User der anderen immer Pauschalisierung und Verallgemeinerung vorwirft. Entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Komik


----------



## Sparanus (12. Februar 2015)

Mir fällt da noch ein Beispiel ein Beam. Die Chinesen, jeder hat auch einen internationalen Namen. Kenne sogar nen Chinesen namens Fritz. Ach ja Russland Deutscher.


----------



## Beam39 (12. Februar 2015)

> Achso weil Haut- und Haarfarbe die Einstellungskriterien sind? Ich muss unbedingt meinen Chef fragen, wie ich mit schwarzen Haaren und dunklen Hautton meinen Job bekommen habe.



Schonmal von Gesichtszügen bzw. der Herkunft bzw. dem kulturellen Hintergrund gehört?  Südländer kann man von Deutschen mit dunkleren Haaren und dunklerem Hautton unterscheiden weil die Wurzeln wo anders liegen. Ich kenne zig Deutsche die dunkle Haare und nen dunklen Tain haben, stell nen Araber oder Türken daneben und jeder Depp erkennt wer der Südländer ist, nur du nicht. Jetzt darfste 3 Mal raten was du dann so bist 

Mal ehrlich, du denkst nur paar cm von der Tellermitte weiter oder? Oder kann es sein das du der Teller selbst bist?  Du bist unglaublich..



> Du weißt also genau welche Osteuropäer Sparanus meint, obwohl er keine genauen Andeutungen gemacht hat? Ist ja nicht so als ob es Tschechen, Polen, Ukrainer, Ungaren, Letten, Esten, Litauer oder sonst was anderes außer Russlanddeutschen sein kann



Ich kenne nur diese Osteuropäer die deutsche Namen haben. Ich kenne mindestens 10 Russen die Paul, Christian/ Christina, Thomas, Patrick etc. pp. heißen aber keinen Polen oder Ukrainer der solche Namen hat.



> Doch doch, alle Osteuropäer sind für Beam39 „Russlanddeutsche“. Übrigens derselbe User der anderen immer Pauschalisierung und Verallgemeinerung vorwirft. Entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Komik



Ach komm kleiner.. Du hast doch nen Diskussionspartner gesucht nach dem jeder zu unfähig war für dich. Ich warte noch heute dass du endlich mal auf Ruyven seinen Post eingehst.. Machs doch einfach mal 



> Mir fällt da noch ein Beispiel ein Beam. Die Chinesen, jeder hat auch einen internationalen Namen. Kenne sogar nen Chinesen namens Fritz. Ach ja Russland Deutscher.



Ich kenne auch einen Marco Huck, Felix Sturm und noch viele andere Sportler die ihren Namen ändern mussten. Hast du dich nicht gefragt wieso sie das getan haben? Weil sie es toll fanden ihre Identität aufzugeben und jemand zu sein der sie nicht sind? Nein, sie waren gezwungen das zu tun ansonsten wären sie als deutscher Kämpfer niemals akzeptiert worden von der breiten Masse.

Und *das* ist einfach nur traurig.


----------



## der-sack88 (12. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also das kann ich nicht bestätigen.
> Meine Kinder sind natürlich auch Markenfixiert und haben jeder ein Smartphone und Klamotten und so.
> Trotzdem sind sie in der Schule gut und haben in ihren jungen Jahren schon Ziele.
> Meine Tochter strebt ein Jura oder Journalismus Studium an. Dazu macht sie auch schon eine Menge und wenn sie in ein paar Jahren ihr Abitur hat, hat sie schon die Weichen gestellt, obwohl der Staat im Bildungssektor immer mehr versagt.
> ...



Was Bildung betrifft sehe ich das als Betroffener etwas anders. Die Bildung momentan in Deutschland ist mehr oder weniger ein Witz und man kriegt in der Tat alles hinterhergeworfen, nur damit auch schön jeder sein Abi machen kann.
Das ganze ist hinten und vorne Blödsinn. Das fängt da an, dass die, die mit Mühe ein 3er-Abi packen in einen Topf mit denjenigen geworfen werden, die ohne überhaupt jemals gelernt zu haben eine 1,0 packen. Von beiden Fällen hatten wir bei uns mehrere, von beiden wird die selbe Leistung erwartet. Weil man aber auch Leute durchbringen will, die eigentlich nicht aufs Gymnasium gehören, damit man auch schön viele Akademiker ranzüchten kann, die dann am Ende eh nur "Fachidioten" sind, weil ihr Horizont gleich null ist, muss jeder mitgeschleift werden. Die Folge ist, dass für einige Abi wirklich geschenkt ist und in den Hintern geblasen wird.
Wie das ganze jetzt in Zeiten von G8 aussieht kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber ob man jetzt in 9 Jahren nichts lernen muss oder 8 oder in 9 Stress hat, weil man eigentlich nicht aufs Gymnasium gehört, oder in 8... der Unterschied ist wahrscheinlich nur der, dass es mehr von denen gibt, die viel lernen müssen und es insgesamt mehr Stress gibt.
Gleichzeitig hat man ohne jeglichen Aufwand daheim alles, was man braucht und meistens sogar viel mehr.

Ich würde aus eigener Erfahrung behaupten, dass das ganze Schul-System momentan für den Arsch ist. Ich habe ohne irgendetwas für die Schule zu tun ein gutes Abi bekommen, wenn auch kein überragendes. Für einen Platz an einer guten Uni in einem Fach mit relativ hohem NC hats gereicht. Von denen, mit denen ich am Anfang unterwegs war ist keiner mehr dabei, ich bin auch am überlegen abzubrechen. So gut wie alle sehen es so: man hat in der Schule im Prinzip beigebracht bekommen, dass man eh irgendwie durchkommt, auch ohne Aufwand, und dann ballert die Uni eben extrem.

Natürlich wirkt dass ganze auf jeden unterschiedlich, jeden beeinflusst das anders. Es gibt aber sicher Fälle, in denen alles zusammenkommt, und die dann noch einen eher instabilen Charakter haben. Da kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass sich jemand radikalisiert. Selbst bei uns an einer eher kleinen Schule gibts zwei solcher Fälle. Wenn auch nicht in Form wie aktuell bei IS usw., aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass deren Rekrutierung bei solche Leuten zieht.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Achso weil Haut- und Haarfarbe die Einstellungskriterien sind? Ich muss unbedingt meinen Chef fragen, wie ich mit schwarzen Haaren und dunklen Hautton meinen Job bekommen habe.




Ist denn der Name ein Einstellungskriterium?
Und ist der Name etwas, an dem man Integration messen kann?
Gilt man als gut integriert, wenn man mit dem Bombengürtel eine Fußgängerzone in die Luft jagd, dafür aber Helmut heißt?
Sowas unfassbar oberflächliches... in erster Linie ist doch entscheidend, ob jemand ein Arschloch ist oder nicht, um es mal überspitzt auszudrücken...
Ein netter Mohammed ist mir wesentlich lieber als die urdeutschen Nachbarn, die die Polizei rufen, weil man im Sommer um halb elf noch draußen sitzt und sich unterhält.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Februar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch einen Marco Huck, Felix Sturm und noch viele andere Sportler die ihren Namen ändern mussten. Hast du dich nicht gefragt wieso sie das getan haben? Weil sie es toll fanden ihre Identität aufzugeben und jemand zu sein der sie nicht sind? Nein, sie waren gezwungen das zu tun ansonsten wären sie als deutscher Kämpfer niemals akzeptiert worden von der breiten Masse.
> 
> Und *das* ist einfach nur traurig.


Du hast keine Ahnung das gehört in China dazu! 
Zur Info das war IN China und nicht hier in Deutschland. 

Aber stimmt ja in China wird man als Han Chinese nicht akzeptiert. 

Ich habe auch polnische Wurzeln und? 
Und deine Beispiele Thomas, Patrick und Co passen genau auf Polen die ich kenne. Ich wette du kennst zu wenige Ausländer und hast die Welt noch nicht genug gesehen. 

Wenn man im Ausland von Leuten wie dir erzählt, dann ist das peinlich!


----------



## Beam39 (12. Februar 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du hast keine Ahnung das gehört in China dazu!
> Zur Info das war IN China und nicht hier in Deutschland.
> 
> Aber stimmt ja in China wird man als Han Chinese nicht akzeptiert.
> ...



Tut mir Leid, aber ich kann dir echt nicht mehr folgen. Ich hab von dem Post nichts verstanden.

Ich kenne zu wenige Ausländer? Wie kommst du auf diese Aussage? Ich kenne Russen, Polen, Ukrainer, Inder, Vietnamesen, Chinesen, Kurden, Yeziden, Türken, Tunesier, Marokkaner, Libanesen, Tchechenen, Syrier, Palästinenser, Griechen, Spanier, Italiener, Amerikaner etc. pp. Also wenn das als wenig zählt dann respekt was für dich viel ist 



> Wenn man im Ausland von Leuten wie dir erzählt, dann ist das peinlich!



HÄ? Wieso zur Hölle solltest du im Ausland von mir erzählen? 

Sorry aber wiegesagt, ich hab echt null verstanden.


----------



## efdev (12. Februar 2015)

das mit den namen ist halt schwierig zum einen ist es egal was für einen namen jemand hat, zum anderen ist es schwierig jemanden einzustellen dessen namen man nicht einaml richtig aussprechen kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Februar 2015)

*moderativer Hinweis*

Ich bin mir bis heute nicht sicher, was "Ziele" und wer "Teilnehmer" "von Pegida" genau sind. Aber ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass die nicht wegen dem deutschen Schulsystem, Einstellungspolitik oder chinesischer Namensvergabe auf die Straße gegangen sind.

Also bitte back2topic


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Februar 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *moderativer Hinweis*
> 
> Ich bin mir bis heute nicht sicher, was "Ziele" und wer "Teilnehmer" "von Pegida" genau sind. Aber ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass die nicht wegen dem deutschen Schulsystem, Einstellungspolitik oder chinesischer Namensvergabe auf die Straße gegangen sind.
> 
> Also bitte back2topic



Wurde doch schon längst gesagt:

Ziele: Wöchentliche Demonstrationen : 19-Punkte-Programm: Was will Pegida wirklich? - 19-Punkte-Programm: Was will Pegida wirklich? - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Teilnehmer: Pegida-Studie: In Dresden marschiert die Mittelschicht - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## cryon1c (12. Februar 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *moderativer Hinweis*
> 
> Ich bin mir bis heute nicht sicher, was "Ziele" und wer "Teilnehmer" "von Pegida" genau sind. Aber ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass die nicht wegen dem deutschen Schulsystem, Einstellungspolitik oder chinesischer Namensvergabe auf die Straße gegangen sind.
> 
> Also bitte back2topic



Die Leute die da mitlaufen, tun so als ob sie für eine bessere Auslandpolitik (inc. Asylverfahren usw) auf die Straße gehen. 
In der Realität laufen die mit vielen rechten rum, von ebensolchen rechten angeführt. Und als Ziele haben die sich die schwächsten ausgewählt - die Leute die sich nicht wehren können weil sie nix haben und/oder deutlich schlimmere Probleme haben als einige Leute mit rechter Meinung die irgendwo auf den Straßen rumrennen. 

Wie ich geschrieben habe - ich bin selbst eingewandert und begrüße die Möglichkeit frei seinen Aufenthalt bestimmen zu können. Das sollte zu einem Grundrecht werden und jeder der dem im Weg steht, sollte sich 3x überlegen gegen was er eigentlich ist und wieso gerade die Herkunft, die Religion und auch die Hautfarbe bei der Geschichte so eine Rolle spielt. Vll ist man doch rechts, will das aber nicht wahr haben?


----------



## Beam39 (12. Februar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Vll ist man doch rechts, will das aber nicht wahr haben?


----------



## Sparanus (12. Februar 2015)

Freier Aufenthaltsort als Grundrecht? Bist du verrückt? 
Wie vielen Milliarden Menschen geht es wirtschaftlich so schlecht, dass sie nach Europa kommen würden? 

Und Rechts sein ist nicht schlimm warum auch? 
Rechts beschreibt ein verdammt breites politisches Spektrum ebenso wie Links.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Februar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Leute die da mitlaufen, tun so als ob sie für eine bessere Auslandpolitik (inc. Asylverfahren usw) auf die Straße gehen.
> In der Realität laufen die mit vielen rechten rum, von ebensolchen rechten angeführt.



Also sind 19.000 Dresdner (ich glaube, das waren die Spitzenzeiten) per se erstmal rechts? Da hast du bestimmt auch ne Quelle für, oder?



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und als Ziele haben die sich die schwächsten ausgewählt - die Leute die sich nicht wehren können weil sie nix haben und/oder deutlich schlimmere Probleme haben als einige Leute mit rechter Meinung die irgendwo auf den Straßen rumrennen.



Die "Schwächsten"

Asylheim: Christ wegen Glaubens attackiert â€“ JUNGE FREIHEIT
Tageblatt Online - Streit im Asylantenheim - Faits divers
Aschaffenburg: Mann verletzt Ex-Freundin im Asylantenheim mit Messer - Nachrichten Bayern - Augsburger Allgemeine
Asyl in Hamburg: Polizei alarmiert von Straftaten junger Flüchtlinge - DIE WELT
Hamburg: So narren kriminelle FlÃ¼chtlings-Kids die Stadt - Hamburg - Bild.de

Dies und die Tatsache, dass seit 2002 die Anerkennungsquote nach Art. 16 a GG bei unter 2% liegt, sorgen halt für (berechtigen) Unmut über die Einwanderungs- und Asylpolitik.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wie ich geschrieben habe - ich bin selbst eingewandert und begrüße die Möglichkeit frei seinen Aufenthalt bestimmen zu können.



http://www.focus.de/politik/deutsch...-nach-deutschland-asyl-lawine_id_4464207.html

Juhu noch mehr Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge. Klar, so wird man das Land voranbringen. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das sollte zu einem Grundrecht werden und jeder der dem im Weg steht, sollte sich 3x überlegen gegen was er eigentlich ist und wieso gerade die Herkunft, die Religion und auch die Hautfarbe bei der Geschichte so eine Rolle spielt. Vll ist man doch rechts, will das aber nicht wahr haben?



Wogegen ich bin? Gegen unkontrollierte Einwanderung, gegen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge und Asylmissbrauch und das Risiko unser Land ins Mittelalter zurück zu befördern. Die Leute die tatsächlich Anspruch auf Asyl haben (also seit 2002 unter 2% aller Asylantragssteller) die heiße ich gerne herzlich willkommen.


----------



## Beam39 (12. Februar 2015)

> Und Rechts sein ist nicht schlimm warum auch?



Hitler war rechts, wenn das was er tat nicht schlimm genug für dich war.. Na prost Mahlzeit.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Februar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Hitler war rechts, wenn das was er tat nicht schlimm genug für dich war.. Na prost Mahlzeit.



Stalin und Mao waren Links und haben weitaus mehr Opfer als Hitler.
Soll ich jetzt jeden von SPD, Grüne und den Linken als Verbrecher bezeichnen? 
Denk mal ne Sekunde nach bevor du postest. 

Außerdem du vergisst das SOZIALISTISCH in NSDAP. Die Partei war so ziemlich beides.


----------



## Amon (12. Februar 2015)

Mit dem sozialistisch in NSDAP wäre ich aber vorsichtig, da is schon mal jemand mit aufs Maul gefallen.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Februar 2015)

Ich weiß genug über die NSDAP.  

Es liegt mir fern die Nazis irgendwie zu verteidigen, aber ich will nicht, dass man Millionen Unschuldige mit Ihnen gleichsetzt. Das selbe gilt auch für die Linken, denen ich die DDR nicht anhafte.


----------



## cryon1c (12. Februar 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wogegen ich bin? Gegen unkontrollierte Einwanderung, gegen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge und Asylmissbrauch und das Risiko unser Land ins Mittelalter zurück zu befördern. Die Leute die tatsächlich Anspruch auf Asyl haben (also seit 2002 unter 2% aller Asylantragssteller) die heiße ich gerne herzlich willkommen.



Blah. 
Die Leute die hierherkommen, sind keine Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge. Das sind Asylbewerber, die aber nicht alle ihren Asylbedarf nachweisen können. Asylmissbrauch gibt es praktisch nicht - WER würde freiwillig ohne irgendwas in ein anderes Land fahren, unter extremen Umständen was die Reise angeht, sich hier mit Behörden rumplagen, Jahrelang? Das alles für was, für die paar € die man hier kriegt? Arbeitsvisum erhalten, irgendwo in Polen LKW fahren und genug verdienen um in Ruhe leben zu können. 

Zu der Kriminalität sage ich nur - die gibt es überall, auch gegen den Glauben und alles andere. Das hat nix damit zu tun, ob der Täter einen deutschen Pass hat oder einen aus Asien z.B. Die Tat bleibt gleich, nur die Strafe kann anders ausfallen wenn es ein Ausländer ist. Und die deutschen sind auch keine Engel, das Problem mit der Kriminalität hält sich nicht an Grenzen, Hautfarbe, Religion oder Herkunft. 
Und ja, die Mehrheit der Dresdner, die ICH da gesehen habe (von der Seite der Gegendemo), hatte durchaus viel mit der rechten Szene gemein. Von Hool`s mit dem rechten Arm oben bis hin zu den Leitern von diesem Zirkus, die schon lange als rechtsorientiert bekannt sind.

Und nein, ich halte rechts nicht für eine einfache, breite politische Ausrichtung. Ich halte Rechts und alle Leute mit dieser Meinung für Neonazis, die immer noch nix gelernt haben und sehr gefährlich sind. 
Im Gegensatz zu den Terroristen im tiefsten Ausland (an Orten welche viele Leute nicht mal auf dem Globus finden würden), leben diese rechten unter uns, direkt Tür an Tür. Und das ist ein Problem, denen darf man keinen Millimeter an Boden geben, egal ob in der Politik, im Finanzwesen oder sonstwo. 

Mich kotzt so was an. Urlaub in der Türkei, sich von ausländischen Mädchen verwöhnen lassen - aber JA keinen davon in meinem Land, piepegal ob sie hier arbeiten und meine Rente finanzieren... Ich war ja schon an vielen Orten, aber so viel Dummheit an einem Haufen war bis jetzt nicht aufzutreiben. Unsere Industrie schreit nach Fachkräften aus dem Ausland, sie kriegen nicht genug - und die Leute haben es kapiert. Unsere Grenzen sind praktisch offen, wir sind nicht mehr im Mittelalter wo 99% der Bevölkerung keine Möglichkeit hatte, andere Kontinente zu besuchen. Aber egal, wem erzähle ich das. Wie man sieht, die Gegendemos nehmen zu, immer mehr Leute machen gegen Pegida mobil und die Pegida selbst verliert langsam den Antrieb.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Februar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Blah.
> Die Leute die hierherkommen, sind keine Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge.



Deutsche Botschaft in Pristina: "Asyl-Lawine": 30.000 Kosovaren nach Deutschland - Deutschland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Anerkennungsquote liegt bei 1.1 % . Was sind also die restlichen 98,9%? 

Pssst kleiner Tipp es fängt mit "W" an 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das sind Asylbewerber, die aber nicht alle ihren Asylbedarf nachweisen können.



Nicht alle ist ausgesprochen "diplomatisch" formuliert  

Ganze 98,9% können es im vorliegenden Fall nicht. Das deckt sich mit der Tatsache, dass seit 2002 die Anerkennungsquote nach Art. 16 a GG unter 2% liegt.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Asylmissbrauch gibt es praktisch nicht - WER würde freiwillig ohne irgendwas in ein anderes Land fahren, unter extremen Umständen was die Reise angeht, sich hier mit Behörden rumplagen, Jahrelang? Das alles für was, für die paar € die man hier kriegt? Arbeitsvisum erhalten, irgendwo in Polen LKW fahren und genug verdienen um in Ruhe leben zu können.



Das Gehalt eines Lehrers (in meinen Augen schon ein etwas gehobener Beruf) liegt im Kosovo bei ca. 300 Euro pro Monat. Und der Kosovo liegt in Europa. Ich habe keine Zahlen für Afrika oder den Nahen Osten, denke aber, dass deren Gehälter nicht viel drüber sein werden.

Jetzt vergleiche diese Zahlen mit dem durchschnittlichen Hartz4 Satz und du kommst der Lösung des Problems ein Stückchen näher  

Für dich sind es nur paar €. Für diese Leute ist es das Lehrergehalt fürs nichts tun.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Zu der Kriminalität sage ich nur - die gibt es überall, auch gegen den Glauben und alles andere. Das hat nix damit zu tun, ob der Täter einen deutschen Pass hat oder einen aus Asien z.B. Die Tat bleibt gleich, nur die Strafe kann anders ausfallen wenn es ein Ausländer ist. Und die deutschen sind auch keine Engel, das Problem mit der Kriminalität hält sich nicht an Grenzen, Hautfarbe, Religion oder Herkunft.



Richtig. Kriminalität gibt es überall, quer durch alle Gruppen. Nur deutsche Kriminelle müssen wir selber verwahren. Ausländische Kriminelle können (und sollten wir) nach Verbüßung der Haft abschieben verbunden mit einem lebenslangen Einreiseverbot.

Und für straffällige Asylanten sollte das selbe gelten. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und ja, die Mehrheit der Dresdner, die ICH da gesehen habe (von der Seite der Gegendemo), hatte durchaus viel mit der rechten Szene gemein. Von Hool`s mit dem rechten Arm oben bis hin zu den Leitern von diesem Zirkus, die schon lange als rechtsorientiert bekannt sind.



Die Mehrheit der Demoteilnehmer an Pro-Hamas-Demos letzten Sommer die * ICH* gesehen habe, waren arabische oder türkische junge Männer. Die meisten davon brüllten antisemitische Parolen. Aber ich erhebe keinen Anspruch auf Repräsentativität 


cryon1c schrieb:


> Und nein, ich halte rechts nicht für eine einfache, breite politische Ausrichtung. Ich halte Rechts und alle Leute mit dieser Meinung für Neonazis, die immer noch nix gelernt haben und sehr gefährlich sind.



1) Rechts =/= rechtsextrem.

2) Wenn für dich alle Rechten Nazis sind, dann bitte ich dich mal Gespräche mit Ortsgruppen der CDU/CSU zu führen, am liebsten in Bayern oder Baden-Würtemberg. Und bitte nimm das ganze auf, wir wollen alle was zu lachen haben 


cryon1c schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu den Terroristen im tiefsten Ausland (an Orten welche viele Leute nicht mal auf dem Globus finden würden), leben diese rechten unter uns, direkt Tür an Tür. Und das ist ein Problem, denen darf man keinen Millimeter an Boden geben, egal ob in der Politik, im Finanzwesen oder sonstwo.



Vergleiche mal die NSU (und ihre Opfer-Zahlen) mit z.b. den Terroranschlägen in London, Paris und Madrid. Aber ja du hast recht, die Terroristen sind im tiefsten Ausland (zum Glück sind Frankreich, England und Spanien zehntausende Kilometer weit weg).




cryon1c schrieb:


> Mich kotzt so was an. Urlaub in der Türkei, sich von ausländischen Mädchen verwöhnen lassen



Ich fliege nicht in die Türkei. Nordzypern, ISIS, Christen, Journalisten. Ein paar Schlagworte für dich, warum ich nicht in diesen "Staat" fliege. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> - aber JA keinen davon in meinem Land, piepegal ob sie hier arbeiten und meine Rente finanzieren...



Wie die alle für uns arbeiten und unsere Rente finanzieren, es ist der helle Wahnsinn 

http://www.bild.de/media/tabelle-verweis-14748012/Download/1.bild.jpg



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich war ja schon an vielen Orten, aber so viel Dummheit an einem Haufen war bis jetzt nicht aufzutreiben.



Ahh, da zeigt sich mal wieder der überlegene Geist von Toleranz und Menschlichkeit 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Unsere Industrie schreit nach Fachkräften aus dem Ausland, sie kriegen nicht genug - und die Leute haben es kapiert.



Unsere Industrie schreit vorallem nach * billigen * Arbeitskräften. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Unsere Grenzen sind praktisch offen, wir sind nicht mehr im Mittelalter wo 99% der Bevölkerung keine Möglichkeit hatte, andere Kontinente zu besuchen.



Technischer Fortschritt? Schonmal davon gehört? Selbst für reiche Leute war im Mittelalter die Reise in fremde Kontinente eine gefährliches Unterfangen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Aber egal, wem erzähle ich das. Wie man sieht, die Gegendemos nehmen zu, immer mehr Leute machen gegen Pegida mobil und die Pegida selbst verliert langsam den Antrieb.



Und es ist auch lustig zu sehen, wo es zu mehr Gewalt kommt. Bei den "bösen" Nazis in Dresen oder den "friedlichen" Anhängern von Toleranz und Nächstenliebe 

Wieder Gewalt bei Anti-Pegida-Demonstrationen â€“ JUNGE FREIHEIT


----------



## Sparanus (12. Februar 2015)

> Mich kotzt so was an. Urlaub in der Türkei, sich von ausländischen Mädchen verwöhnen lassen


Ich hab von einer türkischen Bekannten gehört, dass ihr Vater ihr verboten hat, wenn sie in der Türkei sind
sich irgendwie mit dem Hotelpersonal einzulassen, weil die nach Deutschland wollen.

Ich halte das zwar für übertrieben, aber das hab ich von Türken über die eigenen Landsleute gehört also...


----------



## Beam39 (12. Februar 2015)

> Außerdem du vergisst das SOZIALISTISCH in NSDAP. Die Partei war so ziemlich beides.



Und du vergisst das NATIONAL vor dem SOZIALISTISCH. Die Juden wurden aus rassistischen Gründen gejagt und massakriert, nicht weil sie Geld hatten.

Die Partei war nichts anderes als eine rassistische, gewalttätige, menschenverachtende, faschistische kriminelle rechte Partei.



> Soll ich jetzt jeden von SPD, Grüne und den Linken als Verbrecher bezeichnen?



Haben die SPD, Grünen oder die Linken in der Vergangenheit Menschen massakriert oder versucht ihre Weltansicht mit Gewalt und krimineller Energie durchzubringen? Bevor du anderen vorwirfst nachzudenken solltest du das tun, LOL.



> Stalin und Mao waren Links und haben weitaus mehr Opfer als Hitler.



Stalin war genauso links wie Hitler sozial war.. Komm schon.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Februar 2015)

> Haben die SPD, Grünen oder die Linken in der Vergangenheit Menschen massakriert oder versucht ihre Weltansicht mit Gewalt und krimineller Energie durchzubringen? Bevor du anderen vorwirfst nachzudenken solltest du das tun, LOL.


Mmh SPD und Gewalt?
Rechtsextreme Freikorps nach dem Großen Krieg um Aufstände *blutig * niederzuschlagen.

Aber darum geht es doch gar nicht! Ich hab ja gesagt, dass sie nicht(!!!) schlimm sind, weil sie genau wie Mao und Stalin links sind.



> Stalin war genauso links wie Hitler sozial war.. Komm schon.


Stalin=Kommunist=Kommunismus=Links Außen

Hitler war schon Sozialist, auch wenn die soziale Komponente mehr Schein als Sein war siehe KdF und Co.
Der Nationalsozialismus umfasst typisches Rechts und Linksextremstisches Gedankengut, widerspricht
beidem aber trotzdem sehr stark.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...
> Dies und die Tatsache, dass seit 2002 die Anerkennungsquote nach Art. 16 a GG bei unter 2% liegt, sorgen halt für (berechtigen) Unmut über die Einwanderungs- und Asylpolitik.



Unklar ist nur, von wem eigentlich welche Änderungen gefordert werden. PEGIDA selbst schreibt, als einer der wenigen Punkte im Program, die tatsächlich als Forderung interpretiert werden können, dass sie mehr Betreuungspersonal wollen. Die PEGIDA-Teilnehmer, von denen ich bislang diesbezüglich Interviews oder Transparente gesehen habe und insbesondere die Parteien, die bei PEGIDA-Demonstrationen vertreten haben, beschweren sich aber im Gegenteil, dass schon zuviel Geld für Asylbewerber ausgegeben wird und dass, trotz >98% Ablehnungsquote, zu viele Ausländer nach Deutschland einwandern. Dem gegenüber fordern die 19 PEGIDA-Punkte sogar ein Einwanderungsgesetz nach z.B. kanadischen Vorbild, dass 1000de bis 10000de zusätzliche Einwanderungsplätze pro Jahr schaffen würde gegenüber dem derzeitigen quasi-0-Stand.

Wie gesagt: Ich werde nicht schlau aus denen, ich könnte allenfalls mein Wissen über einen Teil der hervorstechenden (durchgängig rechten, z.T. rechtsextremen) Teilnehmer übertragen. (Mit düsterem Ergebnis)



> Wogegen ich bin? Gegen unkontrollierte Einwanderung, gegen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge und Asylmissbrauch und das Risiko unser Land ins Mittelalter zurück zu befördern. Die Leute die tatsächlich Anspruch auf Asyl haben (also seit 2002 unter 2% aller Asylantragssteller) die heiße ich gerne herzlich willkommen.



Und wofür bist du?




Sparanus schrieb:


> Außerdem du vergisst das SOZIALISTISCH in NSDAP. Die Partei war so ziemlich beides.



Der National-Sozialismus ist sozialistisch gegenüber seiner Nation (jedenfalls dem Namen nach. De facto hat die NSDAP eine kapitalistische Wirtschaftsweise beibehalten und diese mit oligarchischen Methoden gelenkt - viel weiter kann man sich von DEM Kernpunkt des Sozialismus kaum entfernen) und die, die zu dieser Nation gehören, haben sich auch nicht übermäßig beschwert.
Dominierend im Bild der Nazis aber wohl eindeutig der rechte, nationalistische Teil und der daraus folgende Umgang mit denen, die nicht der eigenen Nation zugerechnet wurden. Weiter hat sich noch niemand von linken Idealen entfernt...




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das Gehalt eines Lehrers (in meinen Augen schon ein etwas gehobener Beruf) liegt im Kosovo bei ca. 300 Euro pro Monat. Und der Kosovo liegt in Europa. Ich habe keine Zahlen für Afrika oder den Nahen Osten, denke aber, dass deren Gehälter nicht viel drüber sein werden.
> 
> Jetzt vergleiche diese Zahlen mit dem durchschnittlichen Hartz4 Satz und du kommst der Lösung des Problems ein Stückchen näher
> 
> Für dich sind es nur paar €. Für diese Leute ist es das Lehrergehalt fürs nichts tun.



Solche Rechnungen vergessen die Lebenserhaltungskosten. Die Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge haben zwar wohl eher selten ein Gefühl dafür, wie verdammt teuer Deutschland wirklich ist, aber sie wissen sehr wohl, dass man auch hier arbeiten muss, um ein gutes Leben zu führen. Und sie kommen in der Regel genau mit diesem Ziel hierher: Arbeit finden.
Dann lernen sie die deutsche Bürokratie und ggf. den deutschen Arbeitsmarkt kennen... 



> Richtig. Kriminalität gibt es überall, quer durch alle Gruppen. Nur deutsche Kriminelle müssen wir selber verwahren. Ausländische Kriminelle können (und sollten wir) nach Verbüßung der Haft abschieben verbunden mit einem lebenslangen Einreiseverbot.
> 
> Und für straffällige Asylanten sollte das selbe gelten.



So stehts, bis auf das lebenslange Einreiseverbot für alle Kriminiellen, afaik auch in den deutschen Gesetzen...




Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber darum geht es doch gar nicht! Ich hab ja gesagt, dass sie nicht(!!!) schlimm sind, weil sie genau wie Mao und Stalin links sind.
> 
> 
> Stalin=Kommunist=Kommunismus=Links Außen
> ...



Hitler war durch und durch Nationalist, seine Anhänger ebenfalls.
Und Stalins Herrschaft wird nicht umsonst als Stalinismus bezeichnet. Mit den idealen des Kommunismus hatte die praktische Umsetzung rein gar nichts gemeinsam und die vorgegebenen Ziele, so sie denn überhaupt tatsächlich angestrebt waren, wurden auch nie erreicht. (Sogar im Selbstverständnis der Herrscher - es blieb bei der UdSSR. Es kam nie zur UdKSR. Man hat ja nicht einmal die Ziele des Sozialismus erreicht.
Wenn man es sich genau überlegt, war es auch keine Union sondern eher etwas Imperiales, die republikanischen Strukturen waren nur auf dem Papier von Bedeutung und die Sowjets haben zwar erfolgreich Führungsgenehme Kader ausgesiebt, aber sicherlich keine Volksinteresse repräsentiert. Bliebe als noch das "d" als gerechtfertig übrig, dass es aber nur in der deutschen Abkürzungsform gibt  )


----------



## Amon (13. Februar 2015)

Und jetzt geht es los! Da wird privates Eigentum zwangsrequiriert um sogenannte Flüchtlinge unterzubringen! Passiert, gestern in Olpe / NRW! Anstatt endlich mal die 45000 abgelehnten Asylbewerber abzuschieben wird man enteignet! Oder der ständige Rechtsbruch durch die Kirche mit ihrem Kirchenasyl. Aktuell bei uns im Ort wo einer Familie Kirchenasyl gewährt wird weil sie zum Christentum gewechselt ist und deswegen verfolgt werden. Laut EU Recht müssten sie Asyl in Spanien beantragen, aber da werden sie ja auch verfolgt wie sie sagen. Hallo?! Gehts noch?! Christenverfolgung in Spanien?! Spanische Inquisition oder was! Und da soll man keinen Hals bekommen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2015)

Die Sonderrechte der Kirche in Deutschland bieten in der Tat viel Anlass für Wut - aber geht PEGIDA, dem Wortlaut nach, nicht genau für die Verteidigung dieses zentralen Kerns des christlichen Na-dann-mal-gute-Nacht-Landes auf die Straße?


----------



## Sparanus (13. Februar 2015)

> Hitler war durch und durch Nationalist, seine Anhänger ebenfalls.


Nein, er war eben Nationalsozialist.
Wenn wir uns die Deutschnationalen ansehen, fallen einen wirkliche große Unterschiede auf.
Die Nazis grenzten sich deutlich ab. "Kameraden die Rotfront und Reaktion hat erschossen"
Das allein sagt doch schon einiges. Klar, kein Nationalsozialismus ohne exklusiven Nationalismus,
aber er war definitiv kein Deutschnationaler und auch kein Kommunist.

Man dürfte die Verteilung der politischen Parteien nicht mehr in einem Halbkreis sehen,
sondern in einem ganzen Kreis wo es 2 politische Mitten gibt, eine extreme und eine gemäßigte.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Februar 2015)

Josef Schuster warnt vor Tragen der Kippa - DIE WELT

Hey der Islam ist doch voll der Frieden 

Kann es sein, dass der Präsident des Zentralrats der Juden, das nicht versteht und am Ende gar eine böser "Rassist" ist ?


----------



## Captn (26. Februar 2015)

Der ZdJ in Deutschland scheint eh einen an der Waffel zu haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Februar 2015)

Also wenn das nicht langsam mal das Eingeständis ist, das eine Islamisierung stattfindet, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr.

70 Jahre nach Ende des zweiten Weltkrieges und des Holocaustes (beides von Deutschland verursacht) müssen Juden in Deutschland Angst haben, wenn sie in der Öffentlichkeit ihre Kippa tragen. 

Und die Politik interessiert das null. Die reden schön weiter die Phrase "das hat mit dem Islam nichts zu tun". 

Warum sagt unser werter Herr Justizminister nicht mal, dass das "eine Schande für Deutschland" ist?


----------



## Captn (26. Februar 2015)

Das Interessante ist auch, dass er auf einen Anstieg der antisemitischen Straftaten hinweist und gleichzeitig vor dem Tragen der Kippa in übermäßig muslimisch geprägten Vierteln warnt.

Wer mir jetzt was von Nationalsozialisten erzählen will, darf sich gerne bei dem autoanzündenden Gesindel einreihen.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Februar 2015)

Antisemitistische Sprüche hörst du auch reihenweise von nicht-muslimen (also den ganz "normalen" Deutschen), das ist nicht ausschließlich ein Problem des Islam(ismus). Es braucht nur jemand "Goldberg" mit Nachname zu heißen und schon kann er sich Sprüche wie "Scheiß-Jude" anhören oder sich einfach nur als "Jude" im abwertenden Sinn bezeichnen lassen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Februar 2015)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Antisemitistische Sprüche hörst du auch reihenweise von nicht-muslimen (also den ganz "normalen" Deutschen), das ist nicht ausschließlich ein Problem des Islam(ismus). Es braucht nur jemand "Goldberg" mit Nachname zu heißen und schon kann er sich Sprüche wie "Scheiß-Jude" anhören oder sich einfach nur als "Jude" im abwertenden Sinn bezeichnen lassen.



Warum warnt Herr Schuster denn nicht generell vom Tragen der Kippa in der Öffentlichkeit?

Warum erwähnt er explizit die Stadtteile mit hohen muslimischen Bevölkerungsanteilen?

Aber das natürlich wie immer nichts mit dem Islam zu tun


----------



## Seeefe (26. Februar 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum warnt Herr Schuster denn nicht generell vom Tragen der Kippa in der Öffentlichkeit?
> 
> Warum erwähnt er explizit die Stadtteile mit hohen muslimischen Bevölkerungsanteilen?
> 
> Aber das natürlich wie immer nichts mit dem Islam zu tun



Naja das beruht aber vor allem auf den Geschehnissen im Nahen Osten..

Das hat aber nichts mit Islamisierung zu tun. Den genau so könntest du zu einem dunkelheutigen Menschen sagen "Geh lieber nicht in Viertel mit überwiegend Rechtsextremen Mitbürgern". 

Wenn irgendwo in Sachsen wieder 100 vermummte mit Fackeln rumlaufen und den Hitlergruß machen, spricht man ja auch nicht von einer "Nationalisierung".


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Februar 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Naja das beruht aber vor allem auf den Geschehnissen im Nahen Osten.



Ach und dann haben es die Juden sich selbst zuzuschreiben, dass sie in Deutschland für das Tragen der Kippa von Muslimen angemacht werden oder wie soll ich deine Aussage verstehen?



Seeefe schrieb:


> Das hat aber nichts mit Islamisierung zu tun. Den genau so könntest du zu einem dunkelheutigen Menschen sagen "Geh lieber nicht in Viertel mit überwiegend Rechtsextremen Mitbürgern".



Darum geht es aber nicht. Der Präsident des ZdJ warnt die Juden in Deutschland explizit davor, in Stadtteilen mit hoher muslimischer Bevölkerung, die Kippa öffentlich zu tragen.

Diese Aussage müsste in jedem Land (und angesichts unserer Geschichte in Deutschland noch mehr) die Alarmglocken aller Politiker anschlagen lassen.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Wenn irgendwo in Sachsen wieder 100 vermummte mit Fackeln rumlaufen und den Hitlergruß machen, spricht man ja auch nicht von einer "Nationalisierung".



Nun sind die Muslime in Deutschland aber mittlerweile bei ca. 5%, sprich ca. 4 Millionen. Das sind ein paar mehr als 100.

Und wenn diese 5% schon dafür sorgen, dass der Präsident des ZdJ seine Mitglieder warnen muss, öffentlich in Stadtteilen mit hoher muslimischer Bevölkerung die Kippa öffentlich zu tragen, dann frage ich mich, was passiert erst bei 10%, bei 20% ?

Aber manche wollen das Problem nicht sehen. Das es in Deutschland wieder soweit kommen muss für die Juden ist eine Schande, und dass die Politik nicht willens oder fähig ist, gegen die Verursacher vorzugehen, ein Skandal.

Und diese Entwicklung findet in ganz Europa statt: 

Juden verlassen Europa Richtung Israel - DIE WELT

Und das liegt nicht an irgendwelchen Nazis oder Rechtsextremen. 

PS: Und für die ganzen Verharmloser hier im Forum mal ein Zitat:



			
				Winston Churchill schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Appeaser ist jemand, der ein Krokodil füttert, in der Hoffnung, es werde ihn als Letzten fressen.



Anders kann ich mir dieses permanente Ausblenden von Tatsachen nicht erklären.


----------



## Seeefe (26. Februar 2015)

> Ach und dann haben es die Juden sich selbst zuzuschreiben, dass sie in  Deutschland für das Tragen der Kippa von Muslimen angemacht werden oder  wie soll ich deine Aussage verstehen?



Nö, nur kommt daher der Hass einiger Muslime auf Juden. Den gibts andersrum aber auch. 



> Darum geht es aber nicht. Der Präsident des ZdJ warnt die Juden in  Deutschland explizit davor, in Stadtteilen mit hoher muslimischer  Bevölkerung, die Kippa öffentlich zu tragen.
> 
> Diese Aussage müsste in jedem Land (und angesichts unserer Geschichte in  Deutschland noch mehr) die Alarmglocken aller Politiker anschlagen  lassen.



Das ist aber genau das gleiche. Wenn ein Muslime in ein Judenviertel geht, kann der genauso angemacht werden, wenn dort ein Jude seine Familie bei nem Raketenbeschuss der Hamas in Isreal verloren hat... 
Ich kann auch angemacht werden, wenn ich fünf NeoNazis begegne.



> Und wenn diese 5% schon dafür sorgen, dass der Präsident des ZdJ seine  Mitglieder warnen muss, öffentlich in Stadtteilen mit hoher muslimischer  Bevölkerung die Kippa öffentlich zu tragen, dann frage ich mich, was  passiert erst bei 10%, bei 20% ?
> 
> Aber manche wollen das Problem nicht sehen. Das es in Deutschland wieder  soweit kommen muss für die Juden ist eine Schande, und dass die Politik  nicht willens oder fähig ist, gegen die Verursacher vorzugehen, ein  Skandal.



Ich kann genau so gut aufs Maul bekommen, wenn ich als Deutscher durch Marxloh laufe. 

In Pisa wirst du auch vor den ganzen afrikanischen Verkäufern gewarnt, stell dir mal vor es kommen da noch mehr hin, dann kann man sich da als europäischer Tourist ja garnicht mehr sehen lassen, vielleicht sticht mich ja einer von denen ab, wenn ich nichts kaufe. 

Aber wenn du doch immer alles besser weißt, kannst du doch bestimmt sagen wie man dagegen vorgehen sollte..... am besten alle Muslime abschieben, auf den Mond oder sowas in der Art?


----------



## Two-Face (26. Februar 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum warnt Herr Schuster denn nicht generell vom Tragen der Kippa in der Öffentlichkeit?


Warum warnt die WHO in einer Stellungnahme explizit vor dem Genuss von Energydrinks aber nicht gleichzeitig auch vor Zigaretten?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum erwähnt er explizit die Stadtteile mit hohen muslimischen Bevölkerungsanteilen?


Ich habe weder in Augsburg noch in München jemals davon gehört, dass Muslime auf Juden losgegangen sind und das obwohl es dort Viertel gibt, in denen beide quasi direkt nebeneinander wohnen. Dass das in Berlin-Kreuzberg/Neukölln wieder anders aussieht ist auch klar, aber das sind Extremfälle, kein Grund das zu verallgemeinern.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber das natürlich wie immer nichts mit dem Islam zu tun


Du lässt völlig außer Acht, dass das alles auch mit dem Wiederauflammen des Gaza-Konflikts zu tun hat - gar nicht so lange her - das kriegen auch Deutsche (also die Nicht-Muslime) mit, auch von denen hörst du schon seit langem so manche Hasstiraden gegen Juden, obwohl das nicht alle Neo-Nazis sind.

Es gab neulich diesen Fall von einem jungen, jüdischem Kerl, der in der Berliner U-Bahn von Islamisten angegriffen wurde. In Israel wurde das gleich zu Thema, wieder gegen den bösen Islam zu wettern, aber der besagte Jude hat sich gleich dagegengestellt, das sofort wieder als Argument gegen die Moslems herzunehmen. 

Sogar jemand wie er (ein direktes Opfer) ist sich dessen bewusst, dass Verallgemeinerung und reaktionäre Kritik überhaupt nichts bringen.

Leider schnallen das nunmal nicht alle.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Februar 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Nö, nur kommt daher der Hass einiger Muslime auf Juden. Den gibts andersrum aber auch.



Ach gibt es? Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass der Zentralrat der Muslime ein gleichlautende Warnung, an seine Anhänger rausgeben hat.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Das ist aber genau das gleiche. Wenn ein Muslime in ein Judenviertel geht, kann der genauso angemacht werden, wenn dort ein Jude seine Familie bei nem Raketenbeschuss der Hamas in Isreal verloren hat...



In Deutschland leben ca. 4.000.000 Muslime und ca. 200.000 Juden. Bitte wieviele "Judenviertel" soll es da geben? Und wo findet man die?

Außerdem lese ich nichts in den Medien von ständigen Übergriffen jüdischer Mitbürger auf muslimische, aber scheinbar weißt du offensichtlich mehr 

PS: Wann gibt der Zentralrat der Muslime noch mal eine Warnung heraus? 



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich kann auch angemacht werden, wenn ich fünf NeoNazis begegne.



1.) Neonazis in Deutschland ca. 22.000. Mensch, da geht aber mal die Gefahr von aus 

Rechtsextremismus kompakt in Stichworten und Zahlen | Netz gegen Nazis

2.) Gewalt kann die leider überall begegnen. Dagegen kann auch der beste Staat nichts machen.

Mit den Neonazis müssen wir leider leben. Es gibt aber kein Grund, weitere Muslime (die das Leben unserer jüdischen Mitbürger bedrohen) in unser Land zu lassen.

Und bereits vorhandenen ausländische Muslime, die durch Kriminalität und/oder Antisemitismus auffallen, könnten wir einfach konsequent abschieben. 



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich kann genau so gut aufs Maul bekommen, wenn ich als Deutscher durch Marxloh laufe.



Angesichts der demografischen Entwicklung in Marxloh verwundert mich das auch nicht. Aber auch hier die Frage. Müssen wir weitere Menschen importieren, die unseren Staat, seine Gesetze und Regeln und sein Gewaltmonopol ablehnen?



Seeefe schrieb:


> In Pisa wirst du auch vor den ganzen afrikanischen Verkäufern gewarnt, stell dir mal vor es kommen da noch mehr hin, dann kann man sich da als europäischer Tourist ja garnicht mehr sehen lassen, vielleicht sticht mich ja einer von denen ab, wenn ich nichts kaufe.



Würde Italien die ganzen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge konsequent abschieben, hätte wir dieses Problem nicht. Stattdessen reicht Italien die auch noch zu uns durch.

Wie z.b. die 30 illegalen Lampedusa-Einwanderer die hier in Hamburg seit 2013 leben. Nach der Drittstaatenregelung müssten die längst nach Italien abgeschoben werden, da sie über Italien eingereist sind. 

Oder ist Italien kein sicheres Land? Und genau gegen solche Zustände formiert sich (in meinen Augen zurecht) der Protest.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Aber wenn du doch immer alles besser weißt, kannst du doch bestimmt sagen wie man dagegen vorgehen sollte..... am besten alle Muslime abschieben, auf den Mond oder sowas in der Art?



Schritt 1. Keine neue aufnehmen, solange der Islam nicht in der Gegenwart angekommen ist und mit dem Grundgesetzt vereinbar ist.

Schritt 2. Alle ausländischen Muslime die wahlweise durch Kriminalität und/oder Antisemitismus aufgefallen sind, in die Heimatländer abschieben.

Das wäre ein Anfang, und das wäre auch nach den bestehenden Gesetzten möglich. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Warum warnt die WHO in einer Stellungnahme explizit vor dem Genuss von Energydrinks aber nicht gleichzeitig auch vor Zigaretten?



Achso wegen seines Glaubens angemacht zu werden ist also dasselbe wie die (freiwillige) Einnahme von Energydrinks oder Zigaretten. Tell me more pls 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich habe weder in Augsburg noch in München jemals davon gehört, dass Muslime auf Juden losgegangen sind und das obwohl es dort Viertel gibt, in denen beide quasi direkt nebeneinander wohnen. Dass das in Berlin-Kreuzberg/Neukölln wieder anders aussieht ist auch klar, aber das sind Extremfälle, kein Grund das zu verallgemeinern.



Auf Deutsch gesagt, Herr Schuster soll sich mal nicht so anstellen und seine Warnung ist völlig überzogen? Schreib ihm das doch 

PS: Juden verlassen Europa Richtung Israel - DIE WELT

Das hat dann auch keine Hintergründe oder? Machen die alle aus Langeweile?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du lässt völlig außer Acht, dass das alles auch mit dem Wiederauflammen des Gaza-Konflikts zu tun hat - gar nicht so lange her - das kriegen auch Deutsche (also die Nicht-Muslime) mit, auch von denen hörst du schon seit langem so manche Hasstiraden gegen Juden, obwohl das nicht alle Neo-Nazis sind.



Ich kann mich noch gut an den Sommer 2014 und die ganzen Pro-Hamas-Demos erinnern. Ich weiß auch wer dort die Mehrheit der Teilnehmer gestellt hat, das waren keine Neo-Nazis oder Deutsche.

Außerdem gilt auch hier, warum warnt Herr Schuster dann explizit vor muslimischen Stadtteilen?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es gab neulich diesen Fall von einem jungen, jüdischem Kerl, der in der Berliner U-Bahn von Islamisten angegriffen wurde. In Israel wurde das gleich zu Thema, wieder gegen den bösen Islam zu wettern, aber der besagte Jude hat sich gleich dagegengestellt, das sofort wieder als Argument gegen die Moslems herzunehmen.
> 
> Sogar jemand wie er (ein direktes Opfer) ist sich dessen bewusst, dass Verallgemeinerung und reaktionäre Kritik überhaupt nichts bringen.



Er kann ja mal seine Glaubensbrüder und Schwestern in Israel dazu fragen. Der Hass der umliegenden Länder gegen diesen kleinen Staat beweist jeden Tag aufs neue, dass die Realität eine andere ist.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Leider schnallen das nunmal nicht alle.



Das kann ich nur unterschreiben. Leider ist das 70 Jahre nach Ende des Zweiten Weltkrieges ein trauriges Eingeständnis deutschen Versagens.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Februar 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Außerdem lese ich nichts in den Medien von ständigen Übergriffen jüdischer Mitbürger auf muslimische, aber scheinbar weißt du offensichtlich mehr


Welchen Grund sollten die auch haben? Hast doch selber erkannt, dass die in der Minderheit sind, seit wann geht denn die Minderheit auf die Mehrheit los?
Außerden wie gesagt, viele nehmen den Gaza-Konflikt als konsequenten Grund her, um auf Juden loszugehen, und das geht nicht nur von Moslems aus.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 1.) Neonazis in Deutschland ca. 22.000. Mensch, da geht aber mal die Gefahr von aus


Radikale Islamisten in Deutschland: 32.000. Gerade mal 1% aller in Deutschland lebenden Moslems, aber die 1% sprechen natürlich auch für die restlichen 99%.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mit den Neonazis müssen wir leider leben. Es gibt aber kein Grund, weitere Muslime (die das Leben unserer jüdischen Mitbürger bedrohen) in unser Land zu lassen.


Ich wüsste gerne mal eine Statisktik oder eine Umfrage die besagt, dass es die Flüchtlinge sind, die derzeit von überall her strömen, welche die Juden bedrohen. Die haben, wenn sie hier ankommen - oder wenn sie überhaupt ankommen - erst mal ganz, ganz andere Sorgen, als Juden zu bedrohen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und bereits vorhandenen ausländische Muslime, die durch Kriminalität und/oder Antisemitismus auffallen, könnten wir einfach konsequent abschieben.


"Ausländische Muslime", wer soll das denn sein? Die, die gerade erst hergekommen sind oder schon seit 20 Jahren "unauffällig", aber mit deutschem Pass, bei uns leben? Und diejenigen Muslime, die als deutsche Staatsbürger geboren worden sind (also rechtlich nichts, aber überhapt nichts anderes als Deutsche sind)? Oder den Konvertierten? Abschieben wegen ihrer Konfession? Wen schieben wir als nächstes ab? Leute deren Nasen krumm sind oder laut furzen? 

Mannomann, mein lieber Scholli, das klingt ja fast wie das Wahlprogrmam der NPD.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Angesichts der demografischen Entwicklung in Marxloh verwundert mich das auch nicht. Aber auch hier die Frage. Müssen wir weitere Menschen importieren, die unseren Staat, seine Gesetze und Regeln und sein Gewaltmonopol ablehnen?


Nochmal: Wer soll das genau sein? Wie machst du das fest? Ihn fragen, "Hey, sind sie übrigens antisemitsch, frauenfeindlich und für die Scharia?"
Ich bin mal gespannt, wie viele derer, die hier herkommen mit "Jopp, klar doch" antworten.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Würde Italien die ganzen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge konsequent abschieben, hätte wir dieses Problem nicht. Stattdessen reicht Italien die auch noch zu uns durch.
> Wie z.b. die 30 illegalen Lampedusa-Einwanderer die hier in Hamburg seit 2013 leben. Nach der Drittstaatenregelung müssten die längst nach Italien abgeschoben werden, da sie über Italien eingereist sind.


Hätte man sie im Meer versaufen lassen sollen?





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Oder ist Italien kein sicheres Land? Und genau gegen solche Zustände formiert sich (in meinen Augen zurecht) der Protest.


Italien will sich sowas momentan nicht leisten, die können froh sein, wenn sie nicht in 5 Jahren pleite sind.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Schritt 1. Keine neue aufnehmen, solange der Islam nicht in der Gegenwart angekommen ist und mit dem Grundgesetzt vereinbar ist.


Was stellst du dir denn bitte unter einem Islam in der Gegenwart vor? Was ist mit denen Moslems, die in der Gegenwart leben (also die, die eben nicht Andersgläubige bedrohen oder die Scharia einführen wollen)? Der Islam ist natürlich nicht soweit fortgeschritten, wie die christliche Kirche - die hatte immerhin einen Luther - aber pauschal alle zu verunglimpfen, nur weil ihre Frauen - übrigens freiwillig - das Kopftuch tragen, ist auch völlig daneben. Wenn jemand eine bestimmte Glaubenskonfession hat und mit dieser die Regeln des Gesetzes nicht überschreitet, dann ist mir es auch völlig wurscht, ob der in eine Moschee zum Beten geht oder dessen Frau/Mutter/Tochter/Schwester die Hidschab trägt, auch wenn das manche frauenfeindlich finden, die katholische Kirche ist auch noch nicht überall so weit, Homo-Ehen zuzulassen, ist so gesehen also ebenfalls nicht in der Gegenwart angekommen.
Es gibt auch Leute, die behaupten, der Fleischkonsum müsste aufhören, der Mensch brauche es nicht mehr (biologisch sogar richtig) aber trotzdem mache ich mich mit dem Verzehr nicht strafbar.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Schritt 2. Alle ausländischen Muslime die wahlweise durch Kriminalität und/oder Antisemitismus aufgefallen sind, in die Heimatländer abschieben.


Machst du das vorher oder nachher fest? Es gab mal diesen berüchtigten Fall, "Mehmet", der abgeschoben wurde. Auch Breno, der Fußballer, der vor ein paar Jahren seine Villa angezündet hat, musste nach seiner Haftstrafe gehen (gut, der war kein Muslim, hat aber als Ausländer in Deutschland eine schwere Straftat begangen).

Im Prinzip wird das schon gemacht, ein entsprechendes Gesetz gibt es schon, tja, nur "leider" sind es nicht die ganzen Einwanderer, die derartige Probleme verursachen, sondern ihre schlecht bis gar nicht integrierten und in Deutschland geborenen Nachfahren.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Achso wegen seines Glaubens angemacht zu werden ist also dasselbe wie die (freiwillige) Einnahme von Energydrinks oder Zigaretten. Tell me more pls


Schon mal was von dem Sprichwort gehört "Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus"? 
Nicht mein Problem, wenn du die Analogie nicht verstehst.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auf Deutsch gesagt, Herr Schuster soll sich mal nicht so anstellen und seine Warnung ist völlig überzogen? Schreib ihm das doch
> PS: Juden verlassen Europa Richtung Israel - DIE WELT


Niemand bestreitet, dass es diese Probleme gibt, ich halte es nur für völlig daneben, gleich die ganzen Moslems alle ausnahmslos als Antisemiten gleichzustellen.
Außerden halte ich diesen Angstmodus für falsch, wenn die Juden gehen haben die Antisemiten - egal ob Neo-Nazis oder radikale Islamisten - eben gewonnen und das ist falsch, auch Benjamin Netanjahu will das nicht erkennen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch gut an den Sommer 2014 und die ganzen Pro-Hamas-Demos erinnern. Ich weiß auch wer dort die Mehrheit der Teilnehmer gestellt hat, das waren keine Neo-Nazis oder Deutsche.
> Außerdem gilt auch hier, warum warnt Herr Schuster dann explizit vor muslimischen Stadtteilen?


Dass Deutsche für Hamas protestieren wäre ja auch völlig neu, das wäre ja so, als würde die Türkei für die PLO protestieren.

Bei den Deutschen ist das ganze viel asymetrischer, neulich habe ich mal einen Bericht über einen jungen Kerl gelesen, der nur wegen seines Nachnamens als "Drecks-Jude" bezeichnet wurde (Jude ist er eigentlich keiner, er hat nur zufällig einen jüdischen Namen) und sich auch sonst mit Ressentiments rumschlagen musste, das ging in der Schule los und hörte bei der Arbeit nach der Gehaltauszahlung auf. Das waren größtenteils Deutsche, der Unterschied ist lediglich, dass die nicht gleich auf Juden eindreschen oder gegen sie protestieren, trotzdem definiere ich sowas als Antisemitismus.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Er kann ja mal seine Glaubensbrüder und Schwestern in Israel dazu fragen. Der Hass der umliegenden Länder gegen diesen kleinen Staat beweist jeden Tag aufs neue, dass die Realität eine andere ist.


Klingst ja fast wie Charlotte Knobloch persönlich.

Der Hass der umliegenden Länder ist eben auch dem Gaza-Konflikt geschuldet, dort wurden über Jahrzehnte hinweg zahllose Palästinenser dem Erdboden gleichgemacht. Dass in Israel selbst Palästinenser oder viele Nicht-Juden auch behördlich diskriminiert werden, ist auch bekannt, das Land ist bekanntlich also doch kein Kind von Traurigkeit.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Februar 2015)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Welchen Grund sollten die auch haben? Hast doch selber erkannt, dass die in der Minderheit sind, seit wann geht denn die Minderheit auf die Mehrheit los?



Du hast doch behauptet, es gebe so etwas auch umgekehrt, nicht ich.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Außerden wie gesagt, viele nehmen den Gaza-Konflikt als konsequenten Grund her, um auf Juden loszugehen, und das geht nicht nur von Moslems aus.



Nochmal, darum geht es nicht. Herr Schuster, warnt nicht vor Antisemiten im allgemeinen, sondern vor Stadtteilen mit hoher muslimischer Bevölkerung im speziellen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Radikale Islamisten in Deutschland: 32.000. Gerade mal 1% aller in Deutschland lebenden Moslems, aber die 1% sprechen natürlich auch für die restlichen 99%.



Schon wieder nicht verstanden, worum es geht. Herr Schuster warnt auch nicht vor radikalen Islamisten.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich wüsste gerne mal eine Statisktik oder eine Umfrage die besagt, dass es die Flüchtlinge sind, die derzeit von überall her strömen, welche die Juden bedrohen. Die haben, wenn sie hier ankommen - oder wenn sie überhaupt ankommen - erst mal ganz, ganz andere Sorgen, als Juden zu bedrohen.



Gott, langsam bin ich es leid, mich zu wiederholen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> "Ausländische Muslime", wer soll das denn sein?



Muslime die in Deutschland leben und keine deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft haben. Kommst du da nicht selbst drauf?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die, die gerade erst hergekommen sind oder schon seit 20 Jahren "unauffällig", aber mit deutschem Pass, bei uns leben?



Wenn sie einen deutschen Pass haben, sind es ja keine Ausländer mehr. Sollte eigentlich klar sein. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und diejenigen Muslime, die als deutsche Staatsbürger geboren worden sind (also rechtlich nichts, aber überhapt nichts anderes als Deutsche sind)?



Bingo. Leute die als deutsche Staatsbürger geboren sind, sind (oh Wunder) Deutsche. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Oder den Konvertierten?



Sind sofern sie die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft haben auch Deutsche. Ich habe das Gefühl du hast den Zusatz "ausländisch" nicht ganz verstanden.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Abschieben wegen ihrer Konfession? Wen schieben wir als nächstes ab? Leute deren Nasen krumm sind oder laut furzen?
> 
> Mannomann, mein lieber Scholli, das klingt ja fast wie das Wahlprogrmam der NPD.



Da du scheinbar Probleme mit dem Lesen hast, wiederhole ich es nochmal für dich: 

*Ausländische* Muslime die wahlweise durch Kriminalität und/oder Antisemitismus auffallen.

Ausländisch =/= deutscher Staatsangehöriger. Jetzt verstanden? 




Two-Face schrieb:


> Nochmal: Wer soll das genau sein? Wie machst du das fest? Ihn fragen, "Hey, sind sie übrigens antisemitsch, frauenfeindlich und für die Scharia?"



Sagte ich doch bereits. Ich wäre dafür, dass du meinen Posts erst mal komplett liest, bevor du fragen stellst.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hätte man sie im Meer versaufen lassen sollen?



Gar nicht erst einwandern. Aber da sie jetzt hier sind (und das erwiesenermaßen illegal) zurück nach Italien abschieben, und auf die Drittstaatenregelung verweisen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Italien will sich sowas momentan nicht leisten, die können froh sein, wenn sie nicht in 5 Jahren pleite sind.



Dann müsste Italien eigentlich noch ein größeres Interesse daran haben, Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge abzuschieben.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Was stellst du dir denn bitte unter einem Islam in der Gegenwart vor?



Anders als in seiner jetzigen Form. Die Lebensrealität in den islamisch geprägten Länder entzückt mich nicht. Ich weiß beim besten Willen nicht, wie ein normaler Mensch in Westeuropa solche Zustände überhaupt für erstrebenswert halten kann. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was ist mit denen Moslems, die in der Gegenwart leben (also die, die eben nicht Andersgläubige bedrohen oder die Scharia einführen wollen)?



Wenn sie in der Gegenwart leben, frage ich mich warum sie überhaupt an einer mittelalterlichen Ideologie hängen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Islam ist natürlich nicht soweit fortgeschritten, wie die christliche Kirche - die hatte immerhin einen Luther



Und ist das jetzt die Aufgabe Europas, den Islam zu modernisieren? Was spricht dagegen, keine Muslime aufzunehmen, bis der Islam modernisiert ist? 



Two-Face schrieb:


> - aber pauschal alle zu verunglimpfen, nur weil ihre Frauen - übrigens freiwillig - das Kopftuch tragen, ist auch völlig daneben.



Ja total freiwillig 

Islamische Religionspolizei â€“ Wikipedia

Warum gibt es eigentlich keine "christliche", "jüdische" oder "buddhistische" Religionspolizei? Hat natürlich nichts mit dem Islam zu tun 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn jemand eine bestimmte Glaubenskonfession hat und mit dieser die Regeln des Gesetzes nicht überschreitet, dann ist mir es auch völlig wurscht, ob der in eine Moschee zum Beten geht oder dessen Frau/Mutter/Tochter/Schwester die Hidschab trägt, auch wenn das manche frauenfeindlich finden, die katholische Kirche ist auch noch nicht überall so weit, Homo-Ehen zuzulassen, ist so gesehen also ebenfalls nicht in der Gegenwart angekommen.



Qualitätsunterschied.

In manchen Ländern (insbesondere katholisch geprägten) ist die Ehe für Homosexuelle verboten, manche sogar mit (langjährigen) Haftstrafen und das ist ein Skandal, keine Frage.

Aber * nur * islamisch geprägte Ländern kennen dafür heute (im Jahr 2015) dafür noch die Todesstrafe. 

Also wenn du für die Gleichberechtigung der Homosexuellen bist, müsstest du erst Recht gegen die Islamisierung sein.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute, die behaupten, der Fleischkonsum müsste aufhören, der Mensch brauche es nicht mehr (biologisch sogar richtig) aber trotzdem mache ich mich mit dem Verzehr nicht strafbar.



Tut mir leid, was hat der Fleischverzehr damit zu tun? Den Zusammenhang verstehe ich nicht.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Machst du das vorher oder nachher fest? Es gab mal diesen berüchtigten Fall, "Mehmet", der abgeschoben wurde. Auch Breno, der Fußballer, der vor ein paar Jahren seine Villa angezündet hat, musste nach seiner Haftstrafe gehen (gut, der war kein Muslim, hat aber als Ausländer in Deutschland eine schwere Straftat begangen).



Was meinst du mit vorher oder nachher? Wo vor oder wo nach?

Und was haben jetzt Mehmet oder Breno damit zu tun? Einmal mehr erschließt sich mir nicht der Zusammenhang?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Im Prinzip wird das schon gemacht, ein entsprechendes Gesetz gibt es schon, tja, nur "leider" sind es nicht die ganzen Einwanderer, die derartige Probleme verursachen, sondern ihre schlecht bis gar nicht integrierten und in Deutschland geborenen Nachfahren.



A) Quelle?

B) Gehen wir mal davon aus, das dem so ist. Dann wäre das doch ein Beweis mehr dafür, dass wir die falschen Leute in unser Land lassen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Schon mal was von dem Sprichwort gehört "Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus"?
> Nicht mein Problem, wenn du die Analogie nicht verstehst.



Warum sieht sich denn Herr Schuster dazu genötigt explizit vor den Stadtteilen mit hoher muslimischer Bevölkerung zu warnen und keine generelle Warnung herauszugeben?




Two-Face schrieb:


> Niemand bestreitet, dass es diese Probleme gibt, ich halte es nur für völlig daneben, gleich die ganzen Moslems alle ausnahmslos als Antisemiten gleichzustellen.



Sag ich doch, Herr Schuster ist also doch ein ganz "böser" Rassist und Hetzer 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Außerden halte ich diesen Angstmodus für falsch, wenn die Juden gehen haben die Antisemiten - egal ob Neo-Nazis oder radikale Islamisten - eben gewonnen und das ist falsch, auch Benjamin Netanjahu will das nicht erkennen.



Ich denke das Herr Netanjahu als amtierender Regierungschef eben jenes Staates, der seit 70 Jahren von seinen Nachbarn bedroht ist, ganz genau weiß wo die Antisemiten sitzen.

Richtig, die Antisemiten hätten gewonnen. Was spricht also gegen die Lösung die bereits vorhanden eingewanderten Antisemiten abzuschieben und keine neuen aufzunehmen?




Two-Face schrieb:


> Dass Deutsche für Hamas protestieren wäre ja auch völlig neu, das wäre ja so, als würde die Türkei für die PLO protestieren.



Ergo, sind es in der überwiegenden Mehrheit eben keine Deutsche, die die neuen Antisemiten stellen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Bei den Deutschen ist das ganze viel asymetrischer, neulich habe ich mal einen Bericht über einen jungen Kerl gelesen, der nur wegen seines Nachnamens als "Drecks-Jude" bezeichnet wurde (Jude ist er eigentlich keiner, er hat nur zufällig einen jüdischen Namen) und sich auch sonst mit Ressentiments rumschlagen musste, das ging in der Schule los und hörte bei der Arbeit nach der Gehaltauszahlung auf. Das waren größtenteils Deutsche, der Unterschied ist lediglich, dass die nicht gleich auf Juden eindreschen oder gegen sie protestieren, trotzdem definiere ich sowas als Antisemitismus.



Macht den Antisemitismus nicht besser, aber mit deutschen Antisemiten müssen wir (leider) leben. Ich sehe jedoch keinen Grund, warum wir mit ausländische Antisemiten leben müssen, geschweige denn, warum wir neue aufnehmen sollten.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Klingst ja fast wie Charlotte Knobloch persönlich.



Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass Frau Knobloch jemals Roß und Reiter für den neuen Antisemitismus in Europa beim Namen genannt hat. Die Frau ist doch auch mehr durch Appeasement aufgefallen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Hass der umliegenden Länder ist eben auch dem Gaza-Konflikt geschuldet, dort wurden über Jahrzehnte hinweg zahllose Palästinenser dem Erdboden gleichgemacht. Dass in Israel selbst Palästinenser oder viele Nicht-Juden auch behördlich diskriminiert werden, ist auch bekannt, das Land ist bekanntlich also doch kein Kind von Traurigkeit.



Wenn ein Land seit nunmehr sieben Jahrzehnten von seinen Nachbarn einen Konflikt aufgezwungen bekommen hat, und diese Nachbarn auch sehr deutlich gemacht haben worum es ihnen geht ("die Juden ins Meer treiben" oder "Unsere Streitkräfte sind nun voll bereit […] dem Akt der Befreiung den Anstoß zu geben und die zionistische Anwesenheit im arabischen Heimatland in die Luft zu jagen. Ich als Militär glaube, dass die Zeit gekommen ist, den *Vernichtungskrieg *zu führen"), dann kann ich es dem kleinen Staat Israel nicht übelnehmen, dass sie sich mit aller Härte dagegen verteidigen.


----------



## Seeefe (26. Februar 2015)

> Da du scheinbar Probleme mit dem Lesen hast, wiederhole ich es nochmal für dich:
> 
> *Ausländische* Muslime die wahlweise durch Kriminalität und/oder Antisemitismus auffallen.
> 
> Ausländisch =/= deutscher Staatsangehöriger. Jetzt verstanden?



Dann kannst du aber nicht von 4 Millionen ausgehen. Dann kommt insgesamt keine sehr viel großere Zahl raus, als die der ja so unwichtigen NeoNazis


----------



## Two-Face (26. Februar 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du hast doch behauptet, es gebe so etwas auch umgekehrt, nicht ich.


Nö, habe ich nicht, ich habe lediglich behauptet, das ganze geht auch von Nicht-Muslimen aus.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nochmal, darum geht es nicht. Herr Schuster, warnt nicht vor Antisemiten im allgemeinen, sondern vor Stadtteilen mit hoher muslimischer Bevölkerung im speziellen.


Wo ist jetzt der Unterschied zwischen radikalen Islamisten die Juden bedrohen und Antisemiten? Ich beziehe mich nicht direkt auf den Artikel, sondern auf die Problemlage, die Herr Schuster offenbar ansprechen will.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Schon wieder nicht verstanden, worum es geht. Herr Schuster warnt auch nicht vor radikalen Islamisten.


Wieder, wo ist der Unterschied?





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gott, langsam bin ich es leid, mich zu wiederholen.
> 
> 
> Muslime die in Deutschland leben und keine deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft haben. Kommst du da nicht selbst drauf?
> ...


Sorry, aber bei deiner indifferenten Schreibweise fällt es extrem schwer irgend' ein Zwischenfazit zu ziehen.
So du schreibst, kommt das rüber, als könntest du zwischen Einwanderern und deutschen Staatsbürgen nicht unterscheiden.

Genau davon ging ich nämlich aus.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gar nicht erst einwandern. Aber da sie jetzt hier sind (und das erwiesenermaßen illegal) zurück nach Italien abschieben, und auf die Drittstaatenregelung verweisen.


Gar nicht erst einwandern, gut, wie willst du das denen klarmachen? Einen Brief nach Afrika schicken auf dem steht "versucht es erst gar nicht auf einem Fahrradschlauch übers Meer zu uns zu kommen"?
Die denken, schlimmer kann es nicht mehr kommen, genauso gut auf dem Meer beim Versuch sterben oder im Land bleiben und so den Hungertod sterben oder umgebracht werden. Ausnahmslos Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge sind das nicht, dort unten gibt es Großgrundbesitzer, die beim Streit um die Ernte erschossen und deren Kinder entführt werden. Viele kommen zu uns um Geld zu verdienen und dieses dann an ihre Famile zu schicken, der Begriff "Wirtschaftsflüchtling" ist hier nicht eindeutig, im Prinzip sind zu akut durch Gewalt bedrohte Leute dabei. Das Hauptproblem dabei ist, es fehlt in Deutschland einfach ein entsprechendes Ministerium, dass sich dessen genau animmt, wir und auch Europa sind mitlerweile völlig überfordert. Viele fordern ein System wie in den Vereinigten Staaten, mit Green Card etc.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann müsste Italien eigentlich noch ein größeres Interesse daran haben, Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge abzuschieben.


Tun sie doch, nur eben woanders hin in Europa.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Anders als in seiner jetzigen Form. Die Lebensrealität in den islamisch geprägten Länder entzückt mich nicht. Ich weiß beim besten Willen nicht, wie ein normaler Mensch in Westeuropa solche Zustände überhaupt für erstrebenswert halten kann.


So wie in Saudi-Arabien lebt auch keiner in Deutschland. Natürlich gab es diese "Ehrenmorde" hier, das war aber wieder ein Extremfall.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn sie in der Gegenwart leben, frage ich mich warum sie überhaupt an einer mittelalterlichen Ideologie hängen.


Die Christen leben im Prinzip auch nach einer mittelalterlichen Ideologie. 
Und Abschieben, nur weil du deren Ansichtsweisen nicht verstehst, muss man sie deswegen auch nicht.

Wie gesagt: Leben sie nach dem deutschen Gesetz und reskeptieren die geltenden moralischen Vorstellungen kann eigentlich keiner was gegen sie haben.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und ist das jetzt die Aufgabe Europas, den Islam zu modernisieren? Was spricht dagegen, keine Muslime aufzunehmen, bis der Islam modernisiert ist?


Was stellst du dir denn bitte unter einem "modernisiertem" Islam vor? Kein _vernünftiger_ Moslem will hier die Scharia einführen oder alle Frauen verschleiern, wenn sie _*ihren*_ Glauben für _*sich*_ leben, dann können auch die anderen damit leben. Abschieben oder dergleichen müsste man sie erst, wenn sie dem (also unserem) System schaden, was gut eingebürgerte Moslems aber schlichtweg nicht tun. Diejenigen, die es tun, sind die Radikalen und DAS sind die angesprochnen 1%.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ja total freiwillig
> 
> Islamische Religionspolizei â€“ Wikipedia
> 
> Warum gibt es eigentlich keine "christliche", "jüdische" oder "buddhistische" Religionspolizei? Hat natürlich nichts mit dem Islam zu tun


Wie kommst du jetzt bitte auf die? Sowas ist in Deutschland nicht zulässig, etwas ähnliches wurde kürzlich auch verboten und angegangen.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Qualitätsunterschied.
> 
> In manchen Ländern (insbesondere katholisch geprägten) ist die Ehe für Homosexuelle verboten, manche sogar mit (langjährigen) Haftstrafen und das ist ein Skandal, keine Frage.
> 
> ...


Was denn für eine Islamisierung? Ich sehe nirgendwo eine, nur eine Minderheit, die sehr laut schreit und Gewalt anwendet und gegen die vorgegangen wird.
Daneben sehe ich die Mehrheit, die sich davon distanzieren und deren einziger Fehler darin besteht, dies nicht klar genug öffentlich darzulegen.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, was hat der Fleischverzehr damit zu tun? Den Zusammenhang verstehe ich nicht.


Wie gesagt, nicht mein Problem wenn du rhetorische Analogien nicht verstehst, aber wenn du wissen willst:
Fleischverzehr = Heute überholt (biochemisch)
Strenger, islamischer Glaube = Heute überholt (moralisch)

Beides wird trotzdem ausgeübt und beides ist tolerierbar, in letzterem Fall, wenn man keine Gesetze überschreitet.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit vorher oder nachher? Wo vor oder wo nach?


*Bevor* sie einwandern, also bevor sie hier eine dauerhafte Bleibe finden oder *nachdem* sie eingewandert, also wenn sie schon seit vielen Jahren eben hier leben.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und was haben jetzt Mehmet oder Breno damit zu tun? Einmal mehr erschließt sich mir nicht der Zusammenhang?


Dass kriminelle Ausländer abgeschoben werden, genau das was du dauernd proklamierst, aber ja angeblich nicht umgesetzt wird.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> A) Quelle?
> 
> B) Gehen wir mal davon aus, das dem so ist. Dann wäre das doch ein Beweis mehr dafür, dass wir die falschen Leute in unser Land lassen.


Du willst also allen ernstes behaupten, dass Leute zu uns kommen und hier keine 10 Minuten später kriminell werden? Das trifft in der Tat auf viele Einwanderer aus dem Ostblock zu. Ich meine jetzt konkret die Flüchtlinge aus dem Süden, dass die hier gleich nachdem sie kommen, im großen Stil Straftaten begehen oder es später werden, halte ich für einfach nicht erwiesen, dafür gibt es auch keine Quellen.

Natürlich sind es die schlecht integrierten, in Deutschland geborenen Kinder der frühen Einwanderer, ein Versäumnis beider Seiten (Deutschlands und deren Eltern bzw. derem sozialem Umfeld). Das ist eine generelle Feststellung, willst du jetzt 500 Zeitungsartikel aus 20 Jahren als Quelle verlinkt haben, oder was?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum sieht sich denn Herr Schuster dazu genötigt explizit vor den Stadtteilen mit hoher muslimischer Bevölkerung zu warnen und keine generelle Warnung herauszugeben?


Er spricht ein akutes Problem an, wie eben die WHO neuerdings auf Energy-Drinks hinweist (weiß aber gleichzeitg auch, dass Zigaretten schädlich sind).
Genauso wie das - vermutlich - Herr Schuster weiß, dass es Antisemitusmsu nicht nur in Staddteilen mit hoher muslimischer Bevölkerung gibt.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sag ich doch, Herr Schuster ist also doch ein ganz "böser" Rassist und Hetzer


Tja, das trifft auf dich eher zu, als auf Herr Schuster.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich denke das Herr Netanjahu als amtierender Regierungschef eben jenes Staates, der seit 70 Jahren von seinen Nachbarn bedroht ist, ganz genau weiß wo die Antisemiten sitzen.


Netanjahu ist ein autoritärer, von sich eingenommener und reaktionärer Regierungsschef, welcher sich, Israel und die Juden immer als die Opfer der Weltgeschichte sehen werden, jeden ernsteren Dialog mit Palästinensern (auch mit denen, die es eben gerne friedlich versuchen würden) verweigert und nicht über den notwendigen Blick über den Tellerrand verfügt, sich nicht auf eine Stufe mit den Peinigern des jüdischen Volkes zu stellen.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig, die Antisemiten hätten gewonnen. Was spricht also gegen die Lösung die bereits vorhanden eingewanderten Antisemiten abzuschieben und keine neuen aufzunehmen?


Nochmal:
WELCHE bereits _eingewanderten_ Antisemiten?
Da bist du auch einer Quelle schuldig, oder ist das auch eine generelle Feststellung?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ergo, sind es in der überwiegenden Mehrheit eben keine Deutsche, die die neuen Antisemiten stellen.


Das stimmt, aber die Mehrheit der heutigen Einwanderer sind auch nicht die Mehrheit der "Nicht-Deutschen" Antisemiten.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Macht den Antisemitismus nicht besser, aber mit deutschen Antisemiten müssen wir (leider) leben. Ich sehe jedoch keinen Grund, warum wir mit ausländische Antisemiten leben müssen, geschweige denn, warum wir neue aufnehmen sollten.


Wieder stellt sich mir die Frage, woher willst du wissen ob das alles Antisemiten sind, die zu uns kommen?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass Frau Knobloch jemals Roß und Reiter für den neuen Antisemitismus in Europa beim Namen genannt hat. Die Frau ist doch auch mehr durch Appeasement aufgefallen.


Nö, für mich ist sie nur eine typische Reaktionskritikerin, die jede Kritik am Israelischem Staat abtut und im Prinzip keine echte eigene Meinung zum Gaza-Konflikt hat



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn ein Land seit nunmehr sieben Jahrzehnten von seinen Nachbarn einen Konflikt aufgezwungen bekommen hat, und diese Nachbarn auch sehr deutlich gemacht haben worum es ihnen geht ("die Juden ins Meer treiben" oder "Unsere Streitkräfte sind nun voll bereit […] dem Akt der Befreiung den Anstoß zu geben und die zionistische Anwesenheit im arabischen Heimatland in die Luft zu jagen. Ich als Militär glaube, dass die Zeit gekommen ist, den *Vernichtungskrieg *zu führen"), dann kann ich es dem kleinen Staat Israel nicht übelnehmen, dass sie sich mit aller Härte dagegen verteidigen.


Na klar, und unzählige palästinensische Zivilisten abschlachten?

Diese Haltung passt zu dir, ein paar, weniger Extremfälle über das große Ganze zu stellen.


----------



## RadieschenHSV (26. Februar 2015)

Meine Meinung zu PEGIDA: Kein Fußbreit den Faschisten!


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2015)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Leben sie nach dem deutschen Gesetz und reskeptieren die geltenden moralischen Vorstellungen kann eigentlich keiner was gegen sie haben.



Streich das mal mit den moralischen Vorstellungen, denn die unterscheiden sich in Deutschland auch gewaltig voneinander, wenn du danach gehst, wen du fragst.
Mir reicht es schon, wenn sich jemand an die Gesetze hier im Land hält und seine religiöse Überzeugung für sich behält und sie nur zu Hause praktiziert.
Nichts gegen Religionsfreiheit, aber ich brauche keine Leute, die auf Wochenmärkten Korane oder Bibeln verteilen.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mir reicht es schon, wenn sich jemand an die Gesetze hier im Land hält und seine religiöse Überzeugung für sich behält und sie nur zu Hause praktiziert.
> Nichts gegen Religionsfreiheit, aber ich brauche keine Leute, die auf Wochenmärkten Korane oder Bibeln verteilen.


Das meinte ich ja damit. 
Dass jeder Mensch, je nach dem, mehr oder weniger abweichende moralische Wertvorstellungen hat, ist mir schon bewusst, aber wenn ein Moslem einen Nicht-Moslem (egal ob dieser jetzt Christ, Jude, Atheist oder sonstwer ist) seinen Glauben aufzwängen will oder sonstwie radikale Vorstellungen hat ist das nicht akzeptabel. So einer ist mir bis jetzt aber noch nie begegnet. Ich lebe zwar im "gemäßigterem" Bayern, aber das ist auch eine der Hauptsammelstellen für Flüchtlinge aus dem Süden und wer mit denen mal persönlich geredet hat, weiß dass das eben _KEINE_ Antisemiten oder sonstig kriminell veranlagte Leute sind, die hier gern gegen Andersgerichtete aufbegehren wollen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Februar 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Dann kannst du aber nicht von 4 Millionen ausgehen. Dann kommt insgesamt keine sehr viel großere Zahl raus, als die der ja so unwichtigen NeoNazis



DIK - Deutsche Islam Konferenz - Zahl der Muslime in Deutschland

Gut 4 Millionen sind es nicht, aber 2,2 Millionen haben eine ausländische Staatsangehörigkeit. Stimmt, die Zahl ist nicht viel größer als die ca. 22.000 Neonazis, mein Fehler 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nö, habe ich nicht, ich habe lediglich behauptet, das ganze geht auch von Nicht-Muslimen aus.



Vor denen warnt aber Herr Schuster nicht. Ich habe langsam das Gefühl, du willst den verlinkten Artikel nicht verstehen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wo ist jetzt der Unterschied zwischen radikalen Islamisten die Juden bedrohen und Antisemiten? Ich beziehe mich nicht direkt auf den Artikel, sondern auf die Problemlage, die Herr Schuster offenbar ansprechen will.



Niemand hier (außer dir) spricht von radikalen Islamisten (schöne Wortschöpfung, gibt es auch radikale "Christlamisten" oder "Judisten" ? ). Herr Schuster spricht davor, Stadtteile mit hohen muslimischen Bevölkerungsanteilen zu meiden bzw. dort nicht die Kippa öffentlich zu tragen.

Anscheinend geht nach dem Präsidenten des ZdJ von dort eine Gefahr für die Juden aus. Ein Problem, vor dem du scheinbar (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) die Augen verschließen willst.

Mir ist ein Satz aus dem Geschichtsunterricht besonders in Erinnerung geblieben "Wehret den Anfängen". Müssen Juden erst wieder gezwungen werden, einen Stern zu tragen, bevor einige hier die Gefahr sehen? 1933 hat es auch erst mit Kleinigkeiten angefangen. Gerade deshalb müssen bei uns als Deutschen bei solchen Sätzen es Präsidenten des ZdJ sofort alle Alarmglocke angehen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wieder, wo ist der Unterschied?



Du selbst nimmst ständig die Unterscheidung von radikalen Islamisten und Muslime vor, und fragst mich dann wo der Unterschied ist, obwohl ich diese Unterscheidung nicht einmal verwende?

Das nenne ich mal Realsatire 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Sorry, aber bei deiner indifferenten Schreibweise fällt es extrem schwer irgend' ein Zwischenfazit zu ziehen.
> So du schreibst, kommt das rüber, als könntest du zwischen Einwanderern und deutschen Staatsbürgen nicht unterscheiden.
> 
> Genau davon ging ich nämlich aus.



Wenn ich * ausländische * Muslime schreibe, kommst du nicht darauf das ich keine deutschen Staatsbürger meine? 

Tut mir Leid, dann liegt das Problem eher an deiner indifferenten Leseweise. 

Noch deutlicher als durch das Wort "ausländisch" kann ich es nicht ausdrücken, das ich keine "deutschen" meine.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Gar nicht erst einwandern, gut, wie willst du das denen klarmachen? Einen Brief nach Afrika schicken auf dem steht "versucht es erst gar nicht auf einem Fahrradschlauch übers Meer zu uns zu kommen"?



Da man ihnen das nicht klar machen kann, konsequent die Außengrenze der Europäischen Union überwachen. Australien bekommt das doch auch hin.

Australien will Flüchtlinge mit "No Way"-Kampagne abschrecken - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Das nenne ich konsequenten Schutz der Grenzen.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Die denken, schlimmer kann es nicht mehr kommen, genauso gut auf dem Meer beim Versuch sterben oder im Land bleiben und so den Hungertod sterben oder umgebracht werden. Ausnahmslos Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge sind das nicht, dort unten gibt es Großgrundbesitzer, die beim Streit um die Ernte erschossen und deren Kinder entführt werden. Viele kommen zu uns um Geld zu verdienen und dieses dann an ihre Famile zu schicken, der Begriff "Wirtschaftsflüchtling" ist hier nicht eindeutig, im Prinzip sind zu akut durch Gewalt bedrohte Leute dabei. Das Hauptproblem dabei ist, es fehlt in Deutschland einfach ein entsprechendes Ministerium, dass sich dessen genau animmt, wir und auch Europa sind mitlerweile völlig überfordert. Viele fordern ein System wie in den Vereinigten Staaten, mit Green Card etc.



Gewalt gibt es überall, aber da seit 2002 die Anerkennungsquote nach Art. 16 a GG unter 2 % liegt, komme ich zum dem Schluss da scheinbar 98% wohl nicht verfolgt werden.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Tun sie doch, nur eben woanders hin in Europa.



Und genau das ist das Problem, über das man sich zurecht beschweren kann. Nicht nach Europa, sondern in ihre Heimatländer gehören diese Leute abgeschoben.



Two-Face schrieb:


> So wie in Saudi-Arabien lebt auch keiner in Deutschland. Natürlich gab es diese "Ehrenmorde" hier, das war aber wieder ein Extremfall.



Saudi-Arabien war ein Extrembeispiel, das gebe ich zu. Aber da auch die anderen islamisch geprägten Länder nicht viel besser darstehen, sehe ich keinen Grund derartige Zustände hier zu fördern. Und wenn die Anzahl der Muslime ständig steigt, dann wird das auf kurz oder lang die Folge sein.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Christen leben im Prinzip auch nach einer mittelalterlichen Ideologie.



Habe ich etwas anderes behauptet? Aber es gibt nunmal kein christliche geprägtes Land auf dieser Welt, dass die Todesstrafe für Ehebruch, Homosexualität oder Abfall vom Christentum kennt. Merkst du die Qualitätsunterschiede?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und Abschieben, nur weil du deren Ansichtsweisen nicht verstehst, muss man sie deswegen auch nicht.



Die Ansicht "Töte die Ungläubigen wo immer ihr sie trefft" finde ich eigentlich nicht unmissverständlich, im Gegenteil gerade weil ich diese Ansichten verstehe, will ich sie abschieben 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Leben sie nach dem deutschen Gesetz und reskeptieren die geltenden moralischen Vorstellungen kann eigentlich keiner was gegen sie haben.



Wenn sie bei gerade 5% Bevölkerungsanteil den Präsidenten des ZdJ dazu veranlassen, eine Warnung bezüglich des öffentlichen Tragens der Kippa auszusprechen, möchte ich nicht wissen, wohin diese Entwicklung bei 10, 15, 30 oder 50% führt.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was stellst du dir denn bitte unter einem "modernisiertem" Islam vor? Kein _vernünftiger_ Moslem will hier die Scharia einführen oder alle Frauen verschleiern, wenn sie _*ihren*_ Glauben für _*sich*_ leben, dann können auch die anderen damit leben. Abschieben oder dergleichen müsste man sie erst, wenn sie dem (also unserem) System schaden, was gut eingebürgerte Moslems aber schlichtweg nicht tun. Diejenigen, die es tun, sind die Radikalen und DAS sind die angesprochnen 1%.



Merkwürdigerweise gibt es aber genau * keinen * islamischen Staat indem deine Wunschvorstellung Realität ist. Hingegen ist das Szenario was ich skizziere, in fast allen islamisch geprägten Staaten (in manchen mehr, in anderen weniger) die Realität.

Wie gesagt, ich möchte so etwas nicht.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie kommst du jetzt bitte auf die? Sowas ist in Deutschland nicht zulässig, etwas ähnliches wurde kürzlich auch verboten und angegangen.



Fakt ist, aber nur Moslems kommen erst überhaupt auf diese Idee. Es gibt nunmal keine "christliche", "jüdische" oder "buddhistische" Religionspolizei. Und ob das bei 50% Bevölkerungsanteil immer noch verboten werden würde, sei mal dahingestellt.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was denn für eine Islamisierung? Ich sehe nirgendwo eine, nur eine Minderheit, die sehr laut schreit und Gewalt anwendet und gegen die vorgegangen wird.



Merkwürdigerweise musste der Präsident des ZdJ noch nie vorher eine solche Warnung herausgeben. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Daneben sehe ich die Mehrheit, die sich davon distanzieren und deren einziger Fehler darin besteht, dies nicht klar genug öffentlich darzulegen.



Tja traurig, Pegida hat auch ständig gesagt, sie wären keine Nazis und niemand hat ihnen geglaubt  



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, nicht mein Problem wenn du rhetorische Analogien nicht verstehst, aber wenn du wissen willst:
> Fleischverzehr = Heute überholt (biochemisch)
> Strenger, islamischer Glaube = Heute überholt (moralisch)



Oh Gott, jetzt hast du von Biologie auch keine Ahnung? Wird ja immer besser hier.

Also der Fleischverzehr ist biochemisch überholt? Hast du dich im Lauf der Zeit zu einem reinen Pflanzenfresser weiterentwickelt?

Das nenne ich mal eine medizinische Sensation 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Beides wird trotzdem ausgeübt und beides ist tolerierbar, in letzterem Fall, wenn man keine Gesetze überschreitet.



Ich habe noch nie gehört, dass Fleischfresser Nichtfleischfresser als "Ungläubige" getötet haben, aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren 



Two-Face schrieb:


> *Bevor* sie einwandern, also bevor sie hier eine dauerhafte Bleibe finden oder *nachdem* sie eingewandert, also wenn sie schon seit vielen Jahren eben hier leben sind.



Im besten Falle bevor sie überhaupt eingewandert sind, sprich vernünftige Grenzkontrolle + konsequente und rigorose Abschiebung.

Sofern sie aber bereits hier sind, und dann straffällig werden, logischerweise erst danach. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Dass kriminelle Ausländern abgeschoben werden, genau das was du dauernd proklamierst, aber ja angeblich nicht umgesetzt wird.



Da fallen mir als Hamburger gleich 30 Männer ein die nachweislich seit 2013 illegal in diesem Land sind und bisher noch nicht abgeschoben worden.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du willst also allen ernstes behaupten, dass Leute zu uns kommen und hier keine 10 Minuten später kriminell werden? Das trifft in der Tat auf viele Einwanderer aus dem Ostblock zu. Ich meine jetzt konkret die Flüchtlinge aus dem Süden, dass die hier gleich nachdem sie kommen, im großen Stil Straftaten begehen oder es später werden, halte ich für einfach nicht erwiesen, dafür gibt es auch keine Quellen.



Das will ich nicht behaupten, und habe ich auch nicht. Es sei denn du kannst mir die entsprechende Textstelle zeigen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Natürlich sind es die schlecht integrierten, in Deutschland geborenen Kinder der frühen Einwanderer, ein Versäumnis beider Seiten (Deutschlands und deren Eltern bzw. derem sozialem Umfeld). Das ist eine generelle Feststellung, willst du jetzt 500 Zeitungsartikel aus 20 Jahren als Quelle verlinkt haben, oder was?



Wenn du (Gastgeber) einen Gast einlädst und der benimmt sich nicht, bist dann du oder der Gast schuld?

Warum ist es ein Versäumnis von Deutschland? Die Leute wollen etwas von uns, nicht wir von ihnen, ergo sind auch sie in der Bringschuld, und nicht wir.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Er spricht ein akutes Problem an, wie eben die WHO neuerdings auf Energy-Drinks hinweist (weiß aber gleichzeitg auch, dass Zigaretten schädlich sind).
> Genauso wie das - vermutlich - Herr Schuster weiß, dass es Antisemitusmsu nicht nur in Staddteilen mit hoher muslimischer Bevölkerung gibt.



Tja, warum sagt er es dann nicht ?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Tja, das trifft auf dich eher zu, als auf Herr Schuster.



Es ist Herr Schuster der vor diesen Stadtteilen warnt, nicht ich.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Netanjahu ist ein autoritärer, von sich eingenommener und reaktionärer Staatschef, welcher sich, Israel und die Juden immer als die Opfer der Weltgeschichte sehen werden, jeden ernsteren Dialog mit Palästinensern (auch mit denen, die es eben gerne friedlich versuchen würden) und nicht über den notwendigen Blick über den Tellerrand verfügt, sich nicht auf eine Stufe mit den Peinigern des jüdischen Volkes zu stellen.



Wenn seit 70 Jahren die Nachbarn Israel ständig den Waffengang mit diesem kleinen Staat suchen und das einzige Verbrechen Israels in den Augen seiner Nachbarn, die Anwesenheit von Juden im Heiligen Land ist, dann ist zumindest für mich eindeutig, wer hier der Aggressor ist.

„Die Araber wollen uns tot sehen. Wir wollen leben. Da gibt es keinen Kompromiss." - Golda Meir, israelische Ministerpräsidentin.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> WELCHE bereits _eingewanderten_ Antisemiten?
> Da bist du auch einer Quelle schuldig, oder ist das auch eine generelle Feststellung?



Spahn warnt vor importiertem Antisemitismus - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Schweden: Malmö verdrängt sein neues Antisemitismus-Problem - DIE WELT


[Analyse: Freiheit, Gleichheit, Judenhass | Jüdische Allgemeine

http://www.fr-online.de/panorama/an...eichs-juden-haben-angst,1472782,29382772.html

Und wie man sieht, nicht nur in Deutschland, auch in anderen europäischen Ländern. Was ist die Konstante? Muslimische Einwanderer.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber die Mehrheit der heutigen Einwanderer sind auch nicht die Mehrheit der "Nicht-Deutschen" Antisemiten.



Sofern es keine Einwanderer aus islamischen Ländern sind, stimme ich dir absolut zu.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wieder stellt sich mir die Frage, woher willst du wissen ob das alles Antisemiten sind, die zu uns kommen?



Ich habe nie behauptet, dass es alle sind. Aber so langsam sollte doch deutlich werden (und nach dem ich ja auch entsprechende Quellen gebracht habe), dass insbesondere Einwanderer aus islamischen Ländern mehr durch Antisemitismus auffallen, als Einwanderer aus nicht islamischen Ländern.

Daher meine Frage, warum die Leute aufnehmen, wo die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Antisemiten höher ist, aufnehmen?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nö, für mich ist sie nur eine typische Reaktionskritikerin, die jede Kritik am Israelischem Staat abtut und im Prinzip keine echte eigene Meinung zum Gaza-Konflikt hat



Ich habe eine sehr echte eigenen Meinung zum Gaza-Konflikt. Trotzdem ist Frau Knobloch nie als große Islamkritikerin aufgefallen, sondern eher als Appeaserin.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Na klar, und unzählige palästinensische Zivilisten abschlachten?



Aber ich verallgemeinere 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Diese Haltung passt zu dir, ein paar, weniger Extremfälle über das große Ganze zu stellen.



Nur sind diese paar, wenige Extremfälle, eben jene Männer die in den Nachbarländer Israels das sagen haben.

Der Satz mit dem Vernichtungskrieg stammt von niemanden geringeren als dem ehemaligen syrischen Verteidigungsminister. 

Und wenn der Verteidigungsminister eines Staates offen vom Vernichtungskrieg spricht, dann sollte jeder Deutsche mit Geschichtsbewusstsein, wissen, was die Stunde geschlagen hat.

Oder er verschließt (wie du) vor den Tatsachen die Augen.



RadieschenHSV schrieb:


> Meine Meinung zu PEGIDA: Kein Fußbreit den Faschisten!



Und fürdie Aussagen, Pegida wären Faschisten, hast du natürlich auch eine Quelle?


----------



## Seeefe (26. Februar 2015)

So lang kann also ein intoleranter und  ignoranter Post sein  Man soll laut dir differenzieren und den Tatsachen ins Auge blicken, aber selbst 1,6 Milliarden Menschen über einen Kamm scheren


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Februar 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> So lang kann also ein intoleranter und  ignoranter Post sein  Man soll laut dir differenzieren und den Tatsachen ins Auge blicken, aber selbst 2,2 Milliarden Menschen über einen Kamm scheren



Selbst keine Quellen oder Argumente bringen, aber andere diffamieren.

Btw. wenn man schon Zahlen nutzt, sollte man die richtigen nutzen. 2,2 Millarden Anhänger hat das Christentum, der Islam 1,6 Millarden.


----------



## Seeefe (26. Februar 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Selbst keine Quellen oder Argumente bringen, aber andere diffamieren.
> 
> Btw. wenn man schon Zahlen nutzt, sollte man die richtigen nutzen. 2,2 Millarden Anhänger hat das Christentum, der Islam 1,6 Millarden.



Du musst mir nicht nachplappern, Ich stelle keine ganze Glaubensgemeinschaft in eine Ecke und zwar die des Hasses und Terrors. Wunder das du dich überhaupt noch auf die Straße traust, dir könnte ja ein Muslime auf der Straße begegnen. 

Ups, mein Fehler, waren meine Augen wohl etwas schnell mit dem Lesen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Februar 2015)

Ja ich traue mich auf die Straße.

Es geht mir auch mehr um die Zukunft meiner Kinder und Enkelkinder. Ich möchte, dass sie in dem selben freien Land aufwachse können wie ich und ich habe die Angst, dass das nciht mehr der Fall sein kann, wenn sie alt sind.

Und die neuste Aussage des Präsidenten des ZdJ bestärkt mich in dieser Ansicht. Ich verstehe beim besten Willen nicht, wie einem diesen Entwicklung nur so egal sein kann, gerade als Deutschen.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Februar 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Vor denen warnt aber Herr Schuster nicht. Ich habe langsam das Gefühl, du willst den verlinkten Artikel nicht verstehen.


Widerspreche ich etwa dem verlinktem Artikel? Nö, ich wollte nur vermeiden, dass durch den verlinkten Artikel eine Verallgemeinerung oder einseitige Betrachtungsweise herangezogen wird.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Niemand hier (außer dir) spricht von radikalen Islamisten (schöne Wortschöpfung, gibt es auch radikale "Christlamisten" oder "Judisten" ? ).


Ich hätte auch "Radikale Moslems" schreiben können, aber das klingt nicht für jeden eindeutig genug. Wie du jetzt aber auf "Christlamisten" kommst, erschließt sich mir auch nicht, das klingt doch schon eher nach einer Wortneuschöpfung.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Anscheinend geht nach dem Präsidenten des ZdJ von dort eine Gefahr für die Juden aus. Ein Problem, vor dem du scheinbar (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) die Augen verschließen willst.


Habe ich das, was er dort schreibt, irgendwo direkt abgestritten? 

Ich glaube nicht.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mir ist ein Satz aus dem Geschichtsunterricht besonders in Erinnerung geblieben "Wehret den Anfängen". Müssen Juden erst wieder gezwungen werden, einen Stern zu tragen, bevor einige hier die Gefahr sehen? 1933 hat es auch erst mit Kleinigkeiten angefangen. Gerade deshalb müssen bei uns als Deutschen bei solchen Sätzen es Präsidenten des ZdJ sofort alle Alarmglocke angehen.


Nochmal: Ich leugne das Problem nicht.
Das einzige was ich nicht tue, ist aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten zu machen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du selbst nimmst ständig die Unterscheidung von radikalen Islamisten und Muslime vor, und fragst mich dann wo der Unterschied ist, obwohl ich diese Unterscheidung nicht einmal verwende?
> 
> Das nenne ich mal Realsatire


Aha, du stellst also Muslime und Islamisten gleich?

Da haben wir ja den Salat.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn ich * ausländische * Muslime schreibe, kommst du nicht darauf das ich keine deutschen Staatsbürger meine?
> 
> Tut mir Leid, dann liegt das Problem eher an deiner indifferenten Leseweise.
> 
> Noch deutlicher als durch das Wort "ausländisch" kann ich es nicht ausdrücken, das ich keine "deutschen" meine.


Ich habe schon genug Leute getroffen und gekannt, die das eben nicht unerscheiden konnten.

Tut mir leid, wegen meiner ja so unverschämten Voreingenommenheit, aber du schienst mir genau so einer.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da man ihnen das nicht klar machen kann, konsequent die Außengrenze der Europäischen Union überwachen. Australien bekommt das doch auch hin.
> 
> Australien will Flüchtlinge mit "No Way"-Kampagne abschrecken - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Das nenne ich konsequenten Schutz der Grenzen.


Ich bin grunsätzlich für die Aufnahme von akut bedrohten und politisch verfolgten Flüchtlingen, solange diese bereits sind, unsere Gesetze zu respektieren. Die zahlreichen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge aus den Osten muss man natürlich abschieben (auch wenn das jetzt direkt unmenschlich klingt), aber die Menschen aus Kriegs- und Kriesengebieten sollten zumindest eine Chance bekommen. Das ist natürlich subjektiv und sieht jeder anders, aber als humanitärer Mensch bin ich nunmal dieser Grundaufassung.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und genau das ist das Problem, über das man sich zurecht beschweren kann. Nicht nach Europa, sondern in ihre Heimatländer gehören diese Leute abgeschoben.


Aber wie willst du das tun? Die brauchen eine Transportmöglichkeit dorthin zurück, das kostet wieder Geld und Aufwand und bei der schieren Masse die von dort unten kommt, kannst du sie dann auch gleich behalten.
Außerdem ist es eben sehr schwer zu differenzieren, das sind eben nicht alle ausschließlich Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge. Viel wichtiger wäre erst mal die Einrichtung eines eigenen Ministeriums für diese Angelegenheiten.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Saudi-Arabien war ein Extrembeispiel, das gebe ich zu. Aber da auch die anderen islamisch geprägten Länder nicht viel besser darstehen, sehe ich keinen Grund derartige Zustände hier zu fördern. Und wenn die Anzahl der Muslime ständig steigt, dann wird das auf kurz oder lang die Folge sein.


Die Muslime, die sowas fördern, sind aber eben die Islamisten, die 1%, die _Minderheit_. 
Diejenigen, die aber sowieso zuerst auswandern.
Es gibt keinen Beleg, der das was du da proklamierst auch nur im Ansatz bestätigt. 
Die fest von der Scharia und dem Dschihad überzeugten Moslems (also die Islamisten) wandern eh' zuerst aus, schließen sich z.T. dem IS an. 

Um Zustände, wie in Saui-Arabien, hier in Deutschland zu bekommen, müsste es erst mal eine konkret hohe Anzahl an Moslems geben, die sich genau sowas vorstellen. Kritische Blogger zu Tode foltern, Vergewaltigern den Schwanz abschneiden, wer glaubt, dass sowas in Deutschland oder Europa mal der Fall sein wird, hat glaube ich das Buch "Unterwerfung" etwas zu ernst genommen.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Habe ich etwas anderes behauptet? Aber es gibt nunmal kein christliche geprägtes Land auf dieser Welt, dass die Todesstrafe für Ehebruch, Homosexualität oder Abfall vom Christentum kennt. Merkst du die Qualitätsunterschiede?


Es gibt auch radikale Christen, schau dir mal die Tea Party an.
Dass der Islam in der Welt aber insgesamt nicht so fortgeschritten ist, wie die christliche Kirche, dafür können die friedlichen, muslimischen Mitbürger nichts, die nichts von dern Scharia halten oder die wahre Bedeutung des Dschihad kennen.

Zustände, wie in diesen extremen Ländern, wird es in Europa oder allgemein im Westen nie geben, das ist schlichtweg nur Panikmache von Rechten, Neo-Nazis und PEgIA-Anhängern.

Wenn du da anderer Ansicht bist, dann ist das deine Sache, aber weder sind meine Erfahrungen damit negativ genug noch bin ich gebürtiger Ostdeutscher, dass ich so eine Meinung vertreten würde.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Ansicht "Töte die Ungläubigen wo immer ihr sie trefft" finde ich eigentlich nicht unmissverständlich, im Gegenteil gerade weil ich diese Ansichten verstehe, will ich
> da mitmache


Beweis' mir erst mal, dass ein Großteil der in Deutschland lebenden Moslems so denkt, dann reden wir weiter.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn sie bei gerade 5% Bevölkerungsanteil den Präsidenten des ZdJ dazu veranlassen, eine Warnung bezüglich des öffentlichen Tragens der Kippa auszusprechen, möchte ich nicht wissen, wohin diese Entwicklung bei 10, 15, 30 oder 50% führt.


Wie viele von diesen 5% sind das denn?
Die, die am lautesten schreien, sind nicht immer die Mehrheit, nur die, die am meisten auffallen.
Und das Negative fällt dem Menschen immer zuerst auf, entweder weil sich das eben am meisten bemerkbar macht oder weil der Mensch einfach das Auge dafür hat oder wegen beidem.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Merkwürdigerweise gibt es aber genau * keinen * islamischen Staat indem deine Wunschvorstellung Realität ist. Hingegen ist das Szenario was ich skizziere, in fast allen islamisch geprägten Staaten (in manchen mehr, in anderen weniger) die Realität.


Ich kann nichts dafür, dass in den islamisch geprägten Ländern Dikatatoren, autoritäre Scheichs und Religionsfanatiker leben.
Es ist leider auch eine Tatsache, dass wir genau die unterstützen, mit Waffenlieferungen und Geld, gleichzeitig aber den IS zum Staatsfeind erklären.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Fakt ist, aber nur Moslems kommen erst überhaupt auf diese Idee. Es gibt nunmal keine "christliche", "jüdische" oder "buddhistische" Religionspolizei. Und ob das bei 50% Bevölkerungsanteil immer noch verboten werden würde, sei mal dahingestellt.


Wieder so eine komische "Hochrechnung".
Wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste, würde ich das ganze einfach als rechtspopulistisches Gehabe abtun.
Für sowas müsste erstmal ein - radikal denkender - Muslim an die Macht kommen und dort sehe ich bis jetzt keinen in Deutschland.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Merkwürdigerweise musste der Präsident des ZdJ noch nie vorher eine solche Warnung herausgeben.


Der ZdJ hat auch schon vorher vor Antisemitismus in Deutschland gewarnt und angeprangert, auch im Spiegel gab es Artikel darüber.
Dein Problem liegt offenbar darin, dass du zu viele Moslems in Europa bzw. Deutschland siehst und das als "Islamisierung" bezeichnest.
Ich sehe lediglich zu viele schlecht Intergrierte Moslems in Deutschland.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Tja traurig, Pegida hat auch ständig gesagt, sie wären keine Nazis und niemand hat ihnen geglaubt


Es gab dort Neo-Nazis, sogar bekannte, lediglich die, welche denen hinterhergelaufen sind, kannten sie nicht. Und auch das waren - je nach Standort - bis zu 58% Rechtsgerichtete.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Oh Gott, jetzt hast du von Biologie auch keine Ahnung? Wird ja immer besser hier.


Ach, und DU hast Ahnung von Biologie?
Gut, dann erklär mir mal warum Fleisch heute noch lebensnotwendig für den menschlichen Organismus ist.
Ich habe auf jeden Fall noch keinen Vegetarier gesehen, der dumm geworden oder tot umgefallen ist.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also der Fleischverzehr ist biochemisch überholt? Hast du dich im Lauf der Zeit zu einem reinen Pflanzenfresser weiterentwickelt?
> Ich habe noch nie gehört, dass Fleischfresser Nichtfleischfresser als "Ungläubige" getötet haben, aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren


Nö, habe ich mich nicht, ich habe das nur als Vergleich angestemmt.
Für dein fehlendes Verständnis für sprachliche Analogie kann ich nun wirklich nichts, tut mir echt leid.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da fallen mir als Hamburger gleich 30 Männer ein die nachweislich seit 2013 illegal in diesem Land sind und bisher noch nicht abgeschoben worden.


Das ist eben auch ein Verwaltungsproblem, die gibt es überall. Musst nur mal die ganzen "Hütchenspieler" ansehen, die in Parks rumlauern und Leute abziehen, trau' mich wetten, dass von denen auch nicht alle eine Aufenthaltsgenehmigung haben.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das will ich nicht behaupten, und habe ich auch nicht. Es sei denn du kannst mir die entsprechende Textstelle zeigen.


Du sagst doch selbst dauernd, dass kriminelle/antisemitsche Einwanderer abgeschoben werden sollten.
Nach deiner bisherigen Argumentationsweise tust du eben so, als sei genau das die Mehrheit.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn du (Gastgeber) einen Gast einlädst und der benimmt sich nicht, bist dann du oder der Gast schuld?
> 
> Warum ist es ein Versäumnis von Deutschland? Die Leute wollen etwas von uns, nicht wir von ihnen, ergo sind auch sie in der Bringschuld, und nicht wir.


Es ist kein alleiniges Versäumnis von Deutschland, habe ich auch so nicht behauptet. Aber es geht eben auch auf die Gastarbeiterzeit zurück, noch lange vor Schröder, als die Union die ganzen Türken und Vietnamesen reingeholt hat (ja, das ging auch von der deutschen Politk aus) und die als billige Arbeitskräfte angestellt hat. Schon hier hätte man für eine bessere Integration sorgen müssen.
Der Punkt, in dem die PEgIA recht hat, ist der, dass es kein richtiges Integrationsgesetz gibt. 
Auch ist es die Schuld von Deutschland, immernoch Ressentiments gegen Ausländern oder "Nicht-Deutsche" zu hegen. Es ist immernoch ungeheuerlich, dass man oft nur wegen seines Namens bei der Jobsuche benachteiligt wird. Zwar nicht die Regel, aber immernoch ein existentes Problem.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Tja, warum sagt er es dann nicht ?


Der ZdJ hat es immer wieder mal gesagt, er hat sogar mal den Bischöfen Antisemitismus vorgeworfen. 
Das Problem, mit den antisemitischen Moslems ist eben gerade jetzt sehr speziell, man kann nicht mit jeder Stellungnahme auch zu allem anderen Stellung beziehen, wenn man auf ein besonderes Problem hinweisen will.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es ist Herr Schuster der vor diesen Stadtteilen warnt, nicht ich.


Und ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass Herr Schuster ein böser Rassist ist.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn seit 70 Jahren die Nachbarn Israel ständig den Waffengang mit diesem kleinen Staat suchen und das einzige Verbrechen Israels in den Augen seiner Nachbarn, die Anwesenheit von Juden im Heiligen Land ist, dann ist zumindest für mich eindeutig, wer hier der Aggressor ist.
> 
> „Die Araber wollen uns tot sehen. Wir wollen leben. Da gibt es keinen Kompromiss." - Golda Meir, israelische Ministerpräsidentin.


Und das alles aus Sicht Israels.
Was bitte können normalsterbliche Palästinenser, Männer, Frauen und Kinder dafür, dass es Radikale in ihren Reihen gibt, die Israel tot sehen wollen? Müssen sie deswegen zerbombt werden?
Ich sage: Nein.
Ich bin nicht Günter Grass, der behauptet, Israel sei eine Gefahr für den Weltfrieden, aber ich bin auch nicht der Typ der glaubt, nur weil die Juden den Holocaust erdulden mussten, hätten sie einen Freibrief, mit Gegnern zu tun was sie wollen oder wären über jeden Zweifel erhaben.
Natürlich ist es ein Schmarrn, wieder gegen Juden zu hetzen und jüdische Zivilisten für den Gaza-Konflikt mitverantwortlich zu machen, aber die israelische Regierung ist sehr wohl zu kritisieren und ich sehe es auch nicht ein, dass die mit unseren Geldern billig amerikanische Waffen kaufen und damit reiheinweise palästinensische Landbevölkerung auslöschen.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Spahn warnt vor importiertem Antisemitismus - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Schweden: Malmö verdrängt sein neues Antisemitismus-Problem - DIE WELT
> 
> ...


Wieder sehe ich keinen Beweis darin, dass die Mehrheit an aufgenommenen Flüchtlingen Antisemiten sind. Dass vor denen gewarnt wird ist klar, man darf nunmal nicht alles aufnehmen, was zu uns kommt, aber ich habe bisher nur ziemlich gewöhnliche Flüchtlinge getroffen, in München, eines der größten Flüchtlingsstätten, ist mir noch kein Antisemit untergekommen, auch nicht auf dem Land.
Die antisemitischen muslimischen Glaubensangehörige sind schon im Land, dort geboren, aufgewachsen, verroht durch falsche Erziehung und beeinflussend negatives, soziales Umfeld.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sofern es keine Einwanderer aus islamischen Ländern sind, stimme ich dir absolut zu.


Ach ja, also sind jetzt alle Leute, die in eben radikalen, islamischen Ländern, wie Saudi-Arabien leben, auch mit dem dortigen System zufrieden? Die zigtausend Proteste gegen die Folterstrafe gegen den regimekritischen Blogger aller nur erfunden?
Was glaubst du *warum* die ganzen Moslems von dort fliehen? Vielleicht sind sie ja tatsächlich mit der dortigen Auslegung des Islam unzfrieden, schonmal darüber nachgedacht? Warum müssen die alle, genau wie ihr Staat, radikal sein?
Ist doch Schwachsinn.
Ich habe mal mit einem syrischen Journalisten geredet, der hatte zu seiner aktiven Zeit dort Bashar al-Assad in Zeitungsartikeln kritisiert und musste von dort fliehen. Auch er ist gegen eine zu radikale Auslegung des Korans und fordert Modernisierung. 
Es gibt dort unten Modernisierungsbewegeungen, die Arabische Frühling war ein Teil davon (auch wenn nicht davon alle eine Modernisierung des Islams wollten)
aber die Religion wird sich irgendwann wandeln, und nicht zum schlechten, so wie du das offenbar siehst.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe nie behauptet, dass es alle sind. Aber so langsam sollte doch deutlich werden (und nach dem ich ja auch entsprechende Quellen gebracht habe), dass insbesondere Einwanderer aus islamischen Ländern mehr durch Antisemitismus auffallen, als Einwanderer aus nicht islamischen Ländern.


Natürlich gibt es auch die, aber denen sollte eigentlich klar sein, dass in einem demokratischen, säkularen Staat, Juden nunmal gleichberechtigte Bürger sind.
Die Gefahr ist bei denen höher, aber es gab bis jetzt noch keinen konkreten Fall. Wenn sie hier leben wollen, müssen sie sich anpassen und die haben weiß Gott besseres zu tun, als hier erst mal kriminell zu werden und auf Juden loszugehen, viele dürfen froh sein, wenn sie erst mal eine dauerhafte Unterkunft bekommen.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Daher meine Frage, warum die Leute aufnehmen, wo die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Antisemiten höher ist, aufnehmen?


Gegenfrage, wieso Leute nicht aufnehmen, unter denen _möglicherweise_ Antisemiten sind?




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe eine sehr echte eigenen Meinung zum Gaza-Konflikt. Trotzdem ist Frau Knobloch nie als große Islamkritikerin aufgefallen, sondern eher als Appeaserin.


Viel im Konflikt mit den Palästinensern hat die nich vermittelt und ich kann mich noch ein einige Fälle erinnern, als Politiker und Historiker den israelischen Staat kritisiert haben und sie sofort dazwischen gesprungen ist.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber ich verallgemeinere


Selbsterkenntnis stünde dir gut zu Gesicht, Sarkasmus eher weniger.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur sind diese paar, wenige Extremfälle, eben jene Männer die in den Nachbarländer Israels das sagen haben.
> 
> Der Satz mit dem Vernichtungskrieg stammt von niemanden geringeren als dem ehemaligen syrischen Verteidigungsminister.
> 
> ...


Vor was denn verschließe ich die Augen? Dass die Welt voller Antisemiten ist?
Ich sage dir mal was:
Wenn es irgendein Staat (keine Terrorgruppe!) wagt Israel anzugreifen, wird folgendes passieren:
Die USA schreiten ein.
Israel bombardiert und zerstört die feindliche Energieversorgung.
Dann ist Schicht im Schacht.
Israel hat eine größere militärische Macht als der Iran, nur erkennen das offenbar viele nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2015)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich habe weder in Augsburg noch in München jemals davon gehört, dass Muslime auf Juden losgegangen sind und das obwohl es dort Viertel gibt, in denen beide quasi direkt nebeneinander wohnen. Dass das in Berlin-Kreuzberg/Neukölln wieder anders aussieht ist auch klar, aber das sind Extremfälle, kein Grund das zu verallgemeinern.



Ich hab ehrlich gesagt auch aus Neukölln noch keine derartigen Berichte gehört. Hat Schuster seine Generalanklage eigentlich mittlerweile ein Bisschen präzisiert? Bei 1076 Einzelfälle, abzüglich nicht-Gewalttaten und nicht gegen Personen gerichteter Taten, verteilt über die Stadtteile von 76 Großstädten und einer Reihe weiterer nicht-Großstädte lassen sich einzelne Stadteile nicht mehr statistisch vergleichen ("Stadteil A hatte 0 Gewalttaten, Stadteil B hatte eine. VORSICHT, STADTEIL B IST NO GO AREA"?), also muss er wohl noch einen anderen Anlass für seine Aussage gehabt haben.

Mir fallen nur keine weiteren, objektiven Gründe ein.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gut 4 Millionen sind es nicht, aber 2,2 Millionen haben eine ausländische Staatsangehörigkeit. Stimmt, die Zahl ist nicht viel größer als die ca. 22.000 Neonazis, mein Fehler



Zur Erinnerung: Du wolltest über antisemitisch gewalttätige Muslime in Deutschland ohne deutsche Staatsangehörigkeit reden, nicht über Muslime mit beliebiger Einstellung zu Semiten und zu Gewalt, einschließlich Pazifisten, die (u.a.) eine nicht-deutsche Staatsangehörigkeit haben.
Letzte Gruppe ist etwas größer, als erstere. Ähnlich wie man nicht von "den Deutschen spricht", wenn man über 22.000 Neonazis sprechen möchte


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2015)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das meinte ich ja damit.
> Dass jeder Mensch, je nach dem, mehr oder weniger abweichende moralische Wertvorstellungen hat, ist mir schon bewusst, aber wenn ein Moslem einen Nicht-Moslem (egal ob dieser jetzt Christ, Jude, Atheist oder sonstwer ist) seinen Glauben aufzwängen will oder sonstwie radikale Vorstellungen hat ist das nicht akzeptabel. So einer ist mir bis jetzt aber noch nie begegnet.



Ich kenne solche Leute auch nur aus dem Fernsehen, wie Pierre Vogel oder wie der heißt.
Aber solche Typen laufen doch nicht zu Tausenden herum. Das sind ein paar, die man zwar das Reden nicht verbieten kann -- Meinungsfreiheit und so -- aber die natürlich aufpassen müssen, was sie sagen.
Jedoch sind Leute wie Vogel immer so schlau, dass sie zwar Meinungen schüren, aber nie außerhalb der Gesetze auftreten, und da er auch noch Deutscher ist, musst man mit solchen Leuten eben leben.
Ich kenne einige Muslime, bei mir in der Firma arbeiten welche. Mir hat noch keiner von denen was aufgezwungen. 
Die leben ihr Leben wie jeder andere auch. Und ob der nun Mohammed oder Matthias heißt, ist doch völlig nebensächlich.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich lebe zwar im "gemäßigterem" Bayern, aber das ist auch eine der Hauptsammelstellen für Flüchtlinge aus dem Süden und wer mit denen mal persönlich geredet hat, weiß dass das eben _KEINE_ Antisemiten oder sonstig kriminell veranlagte Leute sind, die hier gern gegen Andersgerichtete aufbegehren wollen.



Ich bin eher selten in Bayern, aber ist es nicht so, dass in Bayerischen Schulen noch christliche Symbole hängen?
Wieso sind die immer noch da? Weil die CSU das so will?
Öffentliche Gebäude -- und dazu gehören auch Bildungseinrichtungen -- sollten frei von religiösen Symbolen sein.
Klar kann Religion gelehrt werden, aber dann nicht von irgendwelchen Religionsanhängern, die daraus eine Missionierungsstunde machen, sondern von normal ausgebildeten Lehrern.


----------



## Beam39 (27. Februar 2015)

Aus aktuellem Anlass: Ich habe heute einen 27 Jährigen Tunesier kennengelernt. Einen der Kaurzos Ansicht nach nichts zu suchen hat in Deutschland weil er erst seit 7 Jahren in Deutschland ist und somit aus seinem Raster fällt .

Auf jedenfall ist er vor 7 Jahren aus Tunesien geflüchtet und hat in Deutschland Asyl beantragt, was genehmigt wurde. Ca. 8 Monate später hat er dann über ne Leihfirma ne Stelle in ner ziemlich guten Firma hier bekommen, besuchte nebenbei so oft es ging Sprachkurse. Sein Deutsch würde ich als Fortgeschritten einordnen. Es gibt Leute die hier geboren sind und schlechter sprechen.

2 Jahre später wurde er von dieser Firma dann fest übernommen, verdient gutes Geld und hat auch mittlerweile seit fast 2 Jahren eine deutsche Freundin (welche er, lieber Karuzo, natürlich nicht gewzungen hat zum Islam zu konvertieren und ihr auch kein Kopftuch hat aufsetzen lassen).

Auch seine Religiöse Ader konnte man recht gut einschätzen. Da heute Freitag ist fragte ich ihn ob er denn nicht zum Freitagsgebet gehe, lächelte er nur und meinte "Keine Zeit, muss arbeiten"

Nicht nur das er es selber sagt, man merkt diesem Kerl einfach an dass er unfassbar glücklich ist dass sich alles so entwickelt hat und er sehr dankbar für alles ist. Er redete stets von "netten Menschen" und "schönes Land" und auf die Frage ob er irgendwann mal zurück nach Tunesien wolle schüttelte er nur hastig den Kopf und meinte "niemals". Er hat nen unbefristeten Aufenthalt, hat den deutschen Pass aber bereits beantragt und versucht dann als nächstes seinen jüngeren Bruder herzuholen.

Und das ist definitiv kein Einzelfall. 

Solche Menschen sind eine Bereicherung für Deutschland und gerade weil sie aus sehr ärmlichen Verhältnissen kommen wissen sie das alles noch deutlicher zu schätzen als wir selbst.



> Ich bin eher selten in Bayern, aber ist es nicht so, dass in Bayerischen Schulen noch christliche Symbole hängen?



Überwiegend ja. Es gibt Schulen die es aus deinen genannten Gründen mittlerweile nicht mehr aufhängen, aber doch, das gibts noch. Finde ich auch nicht verkehrt, aber hier in Bayern herrschen ja, wie wir wissen, sowieso andere Gesetze  Ich hab btw. mal ne Debatte in der 12. mitbekommen wo es um ein Kreuz ging welches aufgrund von Beschwerden abgehangen werden musste. Da waren es, allen voran, die muslimischen Mitschüler die riefen "So ein Scheiss"  Für die war es unverständlich wieso es Gleichgläubige gibt die sich an so etwas stören.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Februar 2015)

Kein Einzelfall, hab selber so nen Freund. Aber es ist noch lange nicht der Großteil.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. März 2015)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Widerspreche ich etwa dem verlinktem Artikel? Nö, ich wollte nur vermeiden, dass durch den verlinkten Artikel eine Verallgemeinerung oder einseitige Betrachtungsweise herangezogen wird.



Da muss man nichts "heranziehen". Herr Schuster hat sich für mein Verständnis sehr deutlich ausgesprochen. Ich will hingegen vermeiden, dass man die Augen vor den Problemen in Deutschland verschließt. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch "Radikale Moslems" schreiben können, aber das klingt nicht für jeden eindeutig genug. Wie du jetzt aber auf "Christlamisten" kommst, erschließt sich mir auch nicht, das klingt doch schon eher nach einer Wortneuschöpfung.



Ich wollte damit ausdrücken, dass es den Begriff der "-misten" merkwürdiger Weise nur bei den Moslems gibt. Aber das hat ja im Zweifel auch nichts mit dem Islam zu tun 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Habe ich das, was er dort schreibt, irgendwo direkt abgestritten?
> 
> Ich glaube nicht.



Du streitest es nicht direkt ab. Du relativierst und verharmlost es. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nochmal: Ich leugne das Problem nicht.
> Das einzige was ich nicht tue, ist aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten zu machen.



Wenn Juden als nicht mal mehr gefahrlos als Juden erkennbar durch deutsche Innenstädte gehen können und sich der Präsident des ZdJ zu so einer Warnung genötigt sieht, ist das als für dich aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten machen?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Aha, du stellst also Muslime und Islamisten gleich?
> 
> Da haben wir ja den Salat.



Was bitte sind den "Islamisten"?

Fragen wir doch mal Wiki: 

Islamismus â€“ Wikipedia

Und was haben für dort für schöne Punkte?

1.	Absolutsetzung des Islam als Lebens- und Staatsordnung
2.	Gottes- statt Volkssouveränität als Legitimationsbasis
3.	der Wunsch nach ganzheitlicher Durchdringung und Steuerung der Gesellschaft
4.	homogene und identitäre Sozialordnung im Namen des Islam
5.	Frontstellung gegen den demokratischen Verfassungsstaat
6.	Potential zu Fanatismus und Gewaltbereitschaft.[1]

Unterstellen wir mal, dass das richtig ist, sind ja alle islamisch geprägten Länder im Kern islamistische. Ergo ist die Unterscheidung unnötig, weil synonym. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich habe schon genug Leute getroffen und gekannt, die das eben nicht unerscheiden konnten.
> 
> Tut mir leid, wegen meiner ja so unverschämten Voreingenommenheit, aber du schienst mir genau so einer.



Dann frag doch einfach nach, bevor du von etwas ausgehst, das vermeidet Missverständnisse.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich bin grunsätzlich für die Aufnahme von akut bedrohten und politisch verfolgten Flüchtlingen, solange diese bereits sind, unsere Gesetze zu respektieren. Die zahlreichen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge aus den Osten muss man natürlich abschieben (auch wenn das jetzt direkt unmenschlich klingt), aber die Menschen aus Kriegs- und Kriesengebieten sollten zumindest eine Chance bekommen. Das ist natürlich subjektiv und sieht jeder anders, aber als humanitärer Mensch bin ich nunmal dieser Grundaufassung.



Ich bin für die (vorübergehende) Aufnahme aller Menschen, die die Anforderungen an den § 16 a Grundgesetz erfüllen.

Nachdem sie allerdings die Bedingungen in ihren jeweiligen Heimatländer verbessert haben, sollte man sie dahin zurück schicken.

Bevor es zu weiteren Missverständnisse kommt.

Aysl =/= freiwillige Einwanderung.

Für freiwillige Einwanderer sollten die Regeln und Anforderungen natürlich andere sein. In erster Linie sollte meiner Meinung nach der volkswirtschaftliche Nutzen stehen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber wie willst du das tun? Die brauchen eine Transportmöglichkeit dorthin zurück, das kostet wieder Geld und Aufwand und bei der schieren Masse die von dort unten kommt, kannst du sie dann auch gleich behalten.
> Außerdem ist es eben sehr schwer zu differenzieren, das sind eben nicht alle ausschließlich Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge. Viel wichtiger wäre erst mal die Einrichtung eines eigenen Ministeriums für diese Angelegenheiten.



Ganz einfach. Die Herkunftsländer in die Haftung nehmen. Wahlweise mit diplomatische oder wirtschaftlichen Strafen drohen. Es ist nicht unsere Aufgabe, Leute aufzunehmen, die keinen Anspruch haben.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Muslime, die sowas fördern, sind aber eben die Islamisten, die 1%, die _Minderheit_.
> Diejenigen, die aber sowieso zuerst auswandern.
> Es gibt keinen Beleg, der das was du da proklamierst auch nur im Ansatz bestätigt.
> Die fest von der Scharia und dem Dschihad überzeugten Moslems (also die Islamisten) wandern eh' zuerst aus, schließen sich z.T. dem IS an.
> ...



Wie gesagt, schau ich mir die Lebenswirklichkeit in den islamisch geprägten Ländern an, sehe ich sehr wohl Belege dafür. 

Und wenn bereits 5% für solche Probleme sorgen, dann will ich nicht wissen (oder mir ausmalen) was bei 10, 20 oder 50% erst hier los sein wird.

Und das früher oder später eine konkret hohe Anzahl an Moslems da sein wird, ist ein demografischer Fakt. Darauf wird es hinauslaufen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es gibt auch radikale Christen, schau dir mal die Tea Party an.



Ja und die Gewalt und der Terror der von dieser kleinen Gruppe ausgeht, ist enorm. Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, wie Tea-Party-Mitglieder die Redaktionsräume der Satirezeitschrift "Titanic" attackiert und die Redakteure ermordet haben, als diese den Papst verunglimpft hat. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Dass der Islam in der Welt aber insgesamt nicht so fortgeschritten ist, wie die christliche Kirche, dafür können die friedlichen, muslimischen Mitbürger nichts, die nichts von dern Scharia halten oder die wahre Bedeutung des Dschihad kennen.



Ja und deshalb ist die islamische Welt auch so fortgeschritten, weil das sind wohl alles die nicht friedlichen Muslime, die sehr wohl etwas von der Scharia halten und offensichtlich nicht die wahre Bedeutung des Dschihad kennen. 

Das Argument finde ich immer wieder zum lachen. Du willst mir als ernsthaft weißmachen, dass 4 Mio Muslime in Deutschland (also 0,25% aller Muslime ) den Islam besser kennen und leben, als die Menschen im Nahen Osten (wo der Islam ja schließlich herkommt). 

Please tell me more 

Religion: Der Terror kommt aus dem Herzen des Islam - DIE WELT



Two-Face schrieb:


> Zustände, wie in diesen extremen Ländern, wird es in Europa oder allgemein im Westen nie geben, das ist schlichtweg nur Panikmache von Rechten, Neo-Nazis und PEgIA-Anhängern.



Und solchen Rassisten wie Herrn Schuster, der davor warnt öffentlich die Kippa zu tragen, in Stadtteilen mit hoher muslimischer Bevölkerung.

Kommt halt immer auf den Blickwinkel an.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Beweis' mir erst mal, dass ein Großteil der in Deutschland lebenden Moslems so denkt, dann reden wir weiter.



Sofern sie ihren Glauben erstnehmen. 

Es gibt auch genug Christen, die ihren Glauben nicht ernstnehmen.

Statistik: Was glauben Deutsche eigentlich noch?

Wenn sie ihren Glauben nicht ernstnehmen, warum sind sie dann noch Anhänger dieser Ideologie? 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie viele von diesen 5% sind das denn?
> Die, die am lautesten schreien, sind nicht immer die Mehrheit, nur die, die am meisten auffallen.
> Und das Negative fällt dem Menschen immer zuerst auf, entweder weil sich das eben am meisten bemerkbar macht oder weil der Mensch einfach das Auge dafür hat oder wegen beidem.



Ich nehme einfach mal, Herr Schuster wird wissen, was er da gesagt hat und das auch nicht ohne Hintergrund gesagt haben.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich kann nichts dafür, dass in den islamisch geprägten Ländern Dikatatoren, autoritäre Scheichs und Religionsfanatiker leben.
> Es ist leider auch eine Tatsache, dass wir genau die unterstützen, mit Waffenlieferungen und Geld, gleichzeitig aber den IS zum Staatsfeind erklären.



Ist schon echt doof, dass die Moslems im Nahen Osten nicht erkennen, wie friedlich der Islam eigentlich ist oder? 

Das deckt sich eben mit der Aussage von Herrn Nuhr:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EJeuLLvrG4



			
				Dieter Nuhr schrieb:
			
		

> Islam ist ausschließlich dann tolerant, wenn er keine Macht hat und da müssen wir unbedingt für sorgen, dass das bei uns so bleibt.





Two-Face schrieb:


> Wieder so eine komische "Hochrechnung".
> Wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste, würde ich das ganze einfach als rechtspopulistisches Gehabe abtun.



Guck dir die Ländern an wo die Moslems bereits 50% oder mehr der Bevölkerung stellen, sie dir die Lebenswirklichkeit der Länder dann genauer an. Frage, möchtest du dort leben?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Für sowas müsste erstmal ein - radikal denkender - Muslim an die Macht kommen und dort sehe ich bis jetzt keinen in Deutschland.



Der demografische Wandel wird dafür sorgen, dass irgendwann die Muslime 50% der Bevölkerung stellen und dafür braucht es auch keinen radikalen Moslem, sondern einfach nur einen Moslem.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Der ZdJ hat auch schon vorher vor Antisemitismus in Deutschland gewarnt und angeprangert, auch im Spiegel gab es Artikel darüber.
> Dein Problem liegt offenbar darin, dass du zu viele Moslems in Europa bzw. Deutschland siehst und das als "Islamisierung" bezeichnest.
> 
> Ich sehe lediglich zu viele schlecht Intergrierte Moslems in Deutschland.



Der ZdJ hat aber nie explizit eine Warnung herausgegeben, die sich auf Muslime bezog. Das ist in der Hinsicht einzigartig. 

Wie gesagt, ich möchte keine Zustände wie im Nahen Osten. Und da es bisher kein islamisches Land gibt, das zeigt das Islam und Moderne vereinbar wären, sehe ich auch keinen Grund soetwas zu fördern.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es gab dort Neo-Nazis, sogar bekannte, lediglich die, welche denen hinterhergelaufen sind, kannten sie nicht. Und auch das waren - je nach Standort - bis zu 58% Rechtsgerichtete.



NeoNazis =/= rechts.

Die CSU ist auch eine rechte Partei, trotzdem würde ihr niemand neonazistisches Gedankengut unterstellen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ach, und DU hast Ahnung von Biologie?
> Gut, dann erklär mir mal warum Fleisch heute noch lebensnotwendig für den menschlichen Organismus ist.
> Ich habe auf jeden Fall noch keinen Vegetarier gesehen, der dumm geworden oder tot umgefallen ist.



Wo sprach ich den bitte von "lebensnotwendig"? Nur das Wort "überholt" ist schlicht falsch, weil das würde implizieren, der Mensch hätte sich vom Allesfresser zum Pflanzenfresser entwickelt, und das ist schlicht falsch.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nö, habe ich mich nicht, ich habe das nur als Vergleich angestemmt.
> Für dein fehlendes Verständnis für sprachliche Analogie kann ich nun wirklich nichts, tut mir echt leid.



Genauso wenig ist es mein Fehler, dass du ständig (falsche) Vergleiche bringst, die obendrein schwer nach Off-Topic schreien.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das ist eben auch ein Verwaltungsproblem, die gibt es überall. Musst nur mal die ganzen "Hütchenspieler" ansehen, die in Parks rumlauern und Leute abziehen, trau' mich wetten, dass von denen auch nicht alle eine Aufenthaltsgenehmigung haben.



30 Männer die sich nachweislich illegal im Land aufhalten und das schon seit fast 2 Jahren ist also ein "Verwaltungsproblem"? Wie schwer kann es sein, diese Leute abzuschieben?

Entweder man will bestehende Gesetze durchsetzen oder aber nicht.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du sagst doch selbst dauernd, dass kriminelle/antisemitsche Einwanderer abgeschoben werden sollten.



Korrekt.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nach deiner bisherigen Argumentationsweise tust du eben so, als sei genau das die Mehrheit.



Es macht den Eindruck. Und die Aussage von Herrn Schuster lässt mich auch nicht das Gegenteil glauben.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es ist kein alleiniges Versäumnis von Deutschland, habe ich auch so nicht behauptet. Aber es geht eben auch auf die Gastarbeiterzeit zurück, noch lange vor Schröder, als die Union die ganzen Türken und Vietnamesen reingeholt hat (ja, das ging auch von der deutschen Politk aus) und die als billige Arbeitskräfte angestellt hat. Schon hier hätte man für eine bessere Integration sorgen müssen.



Im Wort Gasarbeiter steckt das Wort Gast. Diese Leute hätten man schon längst wieder wegschicken müssen. Gäste bleiben nicht dauerhaft.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Punkt, in dem die PEgIA recht hat, ist der, dass es kein richtiges Integrationsgesetz gibt.
> Auch ist es die Schuld von Deutschland, immernoch Ressentiments gegen Ausländern oder "Nicht-Deutsche" zu hegen. Es ist immernoch ungeheuerlich, dass man oft nur wegen seines Namens bei der Jobsuche benachteiligt wird. Zwar nicht die Regel, aber immernoch ein existentes Problem.



Da frage ich mich immer verzweifelt, warum man sich ein solches Land aussucht. Wäre ich Christ, ich würde auch nicht nach Saudi-Arabien auswandern.

BTW, nicht Deutschland ist in der Bringschuld, sondern die Leute die herkommen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Der ZdJ hat es immer wieder mal gesagt, er hat sogar mal den Bischöfen Antisemitismus vorgeworfen.
> Das Problem, mit den antisemitischen Moslems ist eben gerade jetzt sehr speziell, man kann nicht mit jeder Stellungnahme auch zu allem anderen Stellung beziehen, wenn man auf ein besonderes Problem hinweisen will.



Es geht aber nicht um Bischöfe, sondern um Stadtteile mit hoher muslimischer Bevölkerung. Ich würde dir dringend raten, erst mal den Artikel zu lesen. Du redest ständig von Sachen die * nicht * im Artikel standen, anstatt über die zu reden, die drin stehen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass Herr Schuster ein böser Rassist ist.



Damit ich auch mal mutmaßen darf. Dein bisheriger "Argumentationsstil" ließ es mich glauben.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und das alles aus Sicht Israels.



Ja tut mir leid, ich stehe lieber zur Demokratie, als zu den Terroristen. Aber wenn du anderen Präferenzen hast, sei dir das gegönnt.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was bitte können normalsterbliche Palästinenser, Männer, Frauen und Kinder dafür, dass es Radikale in ihren Reihen gibt, die Israel tot sehen wollen?



Frage, hat sich die Hamas an die Macht geputscht oder wurde sie bei der Wahl 2006 von den sogenannten "Palästinenser" gewählt?

Wer Terroristen wählt, die aus ihren Ansichten keinen Hehl machen, darf sich nicht beschweren.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Müssen sie deswegen zerbombt werden?
> Ich sage: Nein.



Tja Appeasment ist halt keine Lösung gegen faschistische Ideologien. Sollten wir doch am besten wissen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht Günter Grass, der behauptet, Israel sei eine Gefahr für den Weltfrieden, aber ich bin auch nicht der Typ der glaubt, nur weil die Juden den Holocaust erdulden mussten, hätten sie einen Freibrief, mit Gegnern zu tun was sie wollen oder wären über jeden Zweifel erhaben.



Uhh ich denke, wir nähern uns dem Kern. Ich kenne nur "eine" Gruppe die den Juden vorwirft, sie würden den Holocaust instrumentalisieren. BTW, es ist auch sehr bezeichnend, dass du von den "Juden" sprichst und nicht von den "Israelis". Schließlich gibt es ja auch ca. 20% nicht jüdische Einwohner in Israel. Aber was weiß ich schon, ich bin doch derjenige der Verallgemeinert  



Two-Face schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es ein Schmarrn, wieder gegen Juden zu hetzen und jüdische Zivilisten für den Gaza-Konflikt mitverantwortlich zu machen, aber die israelische Regierung ist sehr wohl zu kritisieren und ich sehe es auch nicht ein, dass die mit unseren Geldern billig amerikanische Waffen kaufen und damit reiheinweise palästinensische Landbevölkerung auslöschen.



Und die Hamas die von "unseren" Gelder stets nur Waffen kauft, wird natürlich nicht von dir kritisiert. Ja ich kriege langsam ein Gefühl wessen Geistes Kind du bist. Das erklärt dann natürlich auch, warum du Moslems so vehement verteidigst.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wieder sehe ich keinen Beweis darin, dass die Mehrheit an aufgenommenen Flüchtlingen Antisemiten sind. Dass vor denen gewarnt wird ist klar, man darf nunmal nicht alles aufnehmen, was zu uns kommt, aber ich habe bisher nur ziemlich gewöhnliche Flüchtlinge getroffen, in München, eines der größten Flüchtlingsstätten, ist mir noch kein Antisemit untergekommen, auch nicht auf dem Land.



Gut, wer nicht sehen will das 2+2=4 ist, der will es halt nicht. Dann kann ich dann auch nicht helfen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die antisemitischen muslimischen Glaubensangehörige sind schon im Land, dort geboren, aufgewachsen, verroht durch falsche Erziehung und beeinflussend negatives, soziales Umfeld.



Dann können sie doch gleich dort bleiben, sie passen dann ja bestens dahin.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ach ja, also sind jetzt alle Leute, die in eben radikalen, islamischen Ländern, wie Saudi-Arabien leben, auch mit dem dortigen System zufrieden? Die zigtausend Proteste gegen die Folterstrafe gegen den regimekritischen Blogger aller nur erfunden?



Warst du schonmal in Riad? Hast du eine öffentliche Hinrichtung gesehen? Ich kenne einen Arbeitskollegen, der genau das erlebt hat. Die Menge hat gejohlt und gefeiert und das ganze mit Handy aufgenommen.

Ja die sind total dagegen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was glaubst du *warum* die ganzen Moslems von dort fliehen? Vielleicht sind sie ja tatsächlich mit der dortigen Auslegung des Islam unzfrieden, schonmal darüber nachgedacht? Warum müssen die alle, genau wie ihr Staat, radikal sein?
> Ist doch Schwachsinn.



A) Warum ändern sie dann nicht diese Zustände? Haben die Europäer mit dem Christentum doch auch geschafft.

B) Ich kann nicht erkennen, dass die Mehrheit das ablehnt. Z.b. ist der Iran doch erst durch eine Revolution des Volkes zu einem streng islamischen Land geworden. Ich habe zumindest den Eindruck, die Leute wollen den Islam genausso, wie er dort herrscht.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich habe mal mit einem syrischen Journalisten geredet, der hatte zu seiner aktiven Zeit dort Bashar al-Assad in Zeitungsartikeln kritisiert und musste von dort fliehen. Auch er ist gegen eine zu radikale Auslegung des Korans und fordert Modernisierung.



Ironie. Ausgerecht Herr Assad kämpft doch gegen die Kräfte die eine radikale Auslegung des Korans fordern. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es gibt dort unten Modernisierungsbewegeungen, die Arabische Frühling war ein Teil davon (auch wenn nicht davon alle eine Modernisierung des Islams wollten)
> aber die Religion wird sich irgendwann wandeln, und nicht zum schlechten, so wie du das offenbar siehst.



Ausgerechnet der arabische Frühling. Ja ich kann mich lebhaft erinnern, welche "modernen" Kräfte z.b. in Ägypten an die Macht kamen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es auch die, aber denen sollte eigentlich klar sein, dass in einem demokratischen, säkularen Staat, Juden nunmal gleichberechtigte Bürger sind.
> Die Gefahr ist bei denen höher, aber es gab bis jetzt noch keinen konkreten Fall. Wenn sie hier leben wollen, müssen sie sich anpassen und die haben weiß Gott besseres zu tun, als hier erst mal kriminell zu werden und auf Juden loszugehen, viele dürfen froh sein, wenn sie erst mal eine dauerhafte Unterkunft bekommen.



Jaja, ich weiß Herr Schuster denkt sich das alles nur aus.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Gegenfrage, wieso Leute nicht aufnehmen, unter denen _möglicherweise_ Antisemiten sind?



Prävention.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Viel im Konflikt mit den Palästinensern hat die nich vermittelt und ich kann mich noch ein einige Fälle erinnern, als Politiker und Historiker den israelischen Staat kritisiert haben und sie sofort dazwischen gesprungen ist.



Was soll man da groß vermitteln? Eine Konfliktpartei will in Frieden leben, die andere Konfliktpartei will die erste auslöschen. 

Den Kompromiss will ich sehen, der dort vermittelt 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Selbsterkenntnis stünde dir gut zu Gesicht, Sarkasmus eher weniger. .



Sarkasmus (und Humor im allgemeinen) ist nun mal die beste Waffe gegen faschistische Ideologien. Also neben richtigen Waffen, versteht sich 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Vor was denn verschließe ich die Augen? Dass die Welt voller Antisemiten ist?
> Ich sage dir mal was:
> Wenn es irgendein Staat (keine Terrorgruppe!) wagt Israel anzugreifen, wird folgendes passieren:
> Die USA schreiten ein.
> ...



Es gibt aber Gruppen, denen der eigene Tod egal ist. Im Gegenteil, die freuen sich aufs Jenseits. Wenn mir doch nur einfallen würde, wer das gleich nochmal war 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Aus aktuellem Anlass: Ich habe heute einen 27 Jährigen Tunesier kennengelernt. Einen der Kaurzos Ansicht nach nichts zu suchen hat in Deutschland weil er erst seit 7 Jahren in Deutschland ist und somit aus seinem Raster fällt .
> 
> Auf jedenfall ist er vor 7 Jahren aus Tunesien geflüchtet und hat in Deutschland Asyl beantragt, was genehmigt wurde. Ca. 8 Monate später hat er dann über ne Leihfirma ne Stelle in ner ziemlich guten Firma hier bekommen, besuchte nebenbei so oft es ging Sprachkurse. Sein Deutsch würde ich als Fortgeschritten einordnen. Es gibt Leute die hier geboren sind und schlechter sprechen.
> 
> ...



Ach wenn Leute die negativ auffallen sind es Einzelfälle, bei solche wie in deinem Beispiel aber nicht? Eine sehr selektive Wahrnehmung.

Google Image Result for http://www.bild.de/media/tabelle-verweis-14748012/Download/1.bild.jpg

Vergleiche den Anteil von Deutschen, mit dem Anteil der Leute aus Tunesien. Spricht für sich.

Sind bestimmt 6785 Einzelfälle


----------



## Beam39 (4. März 2015)

Das ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint oder so, aber du hast ein unfassbares Differenzierungs- und Wahrnehmungsproblem, das meine ich wirklich ernst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit ausdrücken, dass es den Begriff der "-misten" merkwürdiger Weise nur bei den Moslems gibt. Aber das hat ja im Zweifel auch nichts mit dem Islam zu tun



Vermutlich schon. Genauer: Es hat etwas mit dem letzten Buchstaben von "IslaM" zu tun. Da kann man gut die letzten beiden Silben von "ExtreMisten" anhängen. Klappt bei Christenmisten irgendwie nicht, da nennt man die radikalen Vertreter auf einmal Evangelikale, bei Juden spricht man von "orthodoxen ...", was bei den Christen wiederum ein kompletter Glaubenszweig ist, und bei politischen Strömungen wird es noch konfuser. Da werden verfechter von unentfesseltem Kapitalismus in den Liberalismus einsortiert, absolutistische Kommunismus-Ableger sind nach Stalin und Mao benannt, radikalen Umweltschützern wird ein "-Terroristen" angehängt, selbst wenn sie keinerlei Terror verursachen,...

Manchmal gibt es stellen, wo man sich lieber mit dem Inhalt und nicht mit der deutschen Sprache beschäftigen sollte. Ich denke, dass ist einer davon.



Du streitest es nicht direkt ab. Du relativierst und verharmlost es. 



Wenn Juden als nicht mal mehr gefahrlos als Juden erkennbar durch deutsche Innenstädte gehen können und sich der Präsident des ZdJ zu so einer Warnung genötigt sieht, ist das als für dich aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten machen?




> Was bitte sind den "Islamisten"?
> 
> Fragen wir doch mal Wiki:
> 
> ...



Äh - deine Argument begann mit "Islamisten" (=Personen) und endet mit "islamistisch geprägten Ländern" (=Staaten). Wenn das eine wirklich zum anderen gehören soll, würde das bedeuten, dass du ausschließlich die Bewohner von muslimisch geprägten Ländern als "Islamisten" bezeichnen möchtest (und das ungeachtet deren persönlichen Einstellung).

(Inhaltliche Anmerkung: Islamisch-autoritäre Staaten ziehen zwar eine muslimische Staatsordnung durch und versuchen in wechselndem Maße eine homogene ""muslimische"" Sozialordnung durchzusetzen, aber sie können nicht ein muslimisches Privatleben erzwingen, wie dies Islamisten versuchen. Auch haben die meisten Staaten mit mehrheitlich muslimischer Bevölkerung keine theokratische Verfassung, auch wenn die Volkssouveränität oft durch andere, nicht-religiöse Aspekte eingeschränkt/aufgehoben ist.)



> Ich bin für die (vorübergehende) Aufnahme aller Menschen, die die Anforderungen an den § 16 a Grundgesetz erfüllen.
> 
> Nachdem sie allerdings die Bedingungen in ihren jeweiligen Heimatländer verbessert haben, sollte man sie dahin zurück schicken.



Das kann nicht selten 10-20(Extremfall Afghanistan: 30+) Jahre dauern. Was willst du in der Zwischenzeit Leuten machen, wenn du ihnen keine Perspektive hier bieten kannst?



> Ganz einfach. Die Herkunftsländer in die Haftung nehmen. Wahlweise mit diplomatische oder wirtschaftlichen Strafen drohen. Es ist nicht unsere Aufgabe, Leute aufzunehmen, die keinen Anspruch haben.



Moment:
Du willst Druck auf Länder ausüben, damit sie ihre eigenen Bürger einsperren????



> Statistik: Was glauben Deutsche eigentlich noch?
> 
> Wenn sie ihren Glauben nicht ernstnehmen, warum sind sie dann noch Anhänger dieser Ideologie?



Es ist für die meisten -nach Eigenbezeichnung- "Gläubigen" ein Unterschied, ob sie ungläubig sind, oder ob sie nur einzelne Aspekte ihrer Glaubensrichtung als unwichtig unter den Tisch fallen lassen. Das ist eben einer der Unterschiede zwischen einem normalen und einem radikalen Gläubigen. Letzterer folgt dem, was er als göttliche Vorgabe wahrnimmt, bis zum i-Tüpfelchen. (ausgenommen religiöse Texte in nicht-lateinischer Schreibweise ohne i  )



> Ich nehme einfach mal, Herr Schuster wird wissen, was er da gesagt hat und das auch nicht ohne Hintergrund gesagt haben.



Wie wäre es mit hinterfragen statt einfach zu glauben, dass er einen angemessenen Hintergrund hat? Wenn ich dein Post richtig interpretiere, dann glaubst du dem Zentralrat der Muslime ja auch nicht einfach blind links, dass für Muslime "Antisemitismus eine schwere Sünde ist". Warum diese verschiendenen Maßstäbe?
(Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass du in anderen Threads regelmäßig davor warnst, verschiedene Quellen unterschiedlich zu behandeln.)




> NeoNazis =/= rechts.
> 
> Die CSU ist auch eine rechte Partei, trotzdem würde ihr niemand neonazistisches Gedankengut unterstellen.



Du verwechselst "ungleich" mit "Element von". Neonazis sind sehr wohl rechts, auch wenn das nicht heißt, dass alle Rechten Neonazis sind. (Genauso wie die meisten Muslime keine Islamisten sind, aber sich alle Islamisten zumindest selbst dem Islam zurechnen)



> Im Wort Gasarbeiter steckt das Wort Gast. Diese Leute hätten man schon längst wieder wegschicken müssen. Gäste bleiben nicht dauerhaft.



Nö. Gäste bleiben für wenige Monate, meist wenige Wochen.
Weißt du, wo das deutsche Wirtschaftswunder wäre, wenn die von Deutschland als "Gastarbeiter" bezeichneten Personen nach der Anlernphase wieder gegangen wären?
Fiat hätte sich über die qualifizierten Bewerber sicherlich gefreut 



> Da frage ich mich immer verzweifelt, warum man sich ein solches Land aussucht. Wäre ich Christ, ich würde auch nicht nach Saudi-Arabien auswandern.
> 
> BTW, nicht Deutschland ist in der Bringschuld, sondern die Leute die herkommen.



Du hast seine Anführungszeichen schon bemerkt, oder? Das beschriebene Problem betrifft auch (bzw. statistisch wohl eher überwiegend) Personen, die in Deutschland geboren wurden und deren Eltern deutsche Staatsbürger sind, die aber trotzdem aufgrund der viele Generationen zurückliegenden familiären Wurzeln als "Ausländer" bewertet werden.
Was haben die sich "ausgesucht"? Wo her sind die "gekommen"? Aus ihrer Wohnung raus? Frechheit! Zurück ins Ghetto?



> Uhh ich denke, wir nähern uns dem Kern. Ich kenne nur "eine" Gruppe die den Juden vorwirft, sie würden den Holocaust instrumentalisieren.



Weiß nicht, was deine Anführungszeichen hier genau bedeuten, aber allein ich kenne mindestens ein halbes Dutzend Gruppen, die diesen Vorwurf erheben.
(Nazis, Rechtskonservative-die-keine-Nazis-sein-wollen, Pazifisten, Palästinenser & Sympathisanten, Anti-Zionisten -einschließlich jüdischer Anti-Zionisten und diese dubiosen Bürger, die angeblich gar nicht rechts sind, aber definitiv auch nicht links und auch nichts mit Tradition/Konservatismus zu tun haben, sondern eher progressiv was neuen fordern, aber auch der Meinung sind, dass "den Juden" wegen dem Holocaust eine "zu hohe" Bedeutung beigemessen wird.)



> BTW, es ist auch sehr bezeichnend, dass du von den "Juden" sprichst und nicht von den "Israelis". Schließlich gibt es ja auch ca. 20% nicht jüdische Einwohner in Israel. Aber was weiß ich schon, ich bin doch derjenige der Verallgemeinert



Die 20% nicht jüdischen Einwohner Israles dürften relativ zu selten zu denjenigen gehören, die pro-zionistisch argumentieren oder dem Holocaust entscheidende Bedeutung für heutige Überlegungen zugestehen. Interessanter wären wohl ca. 60% von ""den Juden"", die nicht in Israel leben (und z.T. auch nicht die Einstellung der tonangebenden Israelis teilen) 




> Es gibt aber Gruppen, denen der eigene Tod egal ist. Im Gegenteil, die freuen sich aufs Jenseits. Wenn mir doch nur einfallen würde, wer das gleich nochmal war



Die mit Abstand passenste Definition ist "Personen mit beschränkten technischen/finanziellen Möglichkeiten, die der Meinung sind, dass ihnen das Diesseits kaum noch etwas zu bieten hat".
(Und das übrigens ungeachtet der Glaubensrichtung. Unter Atheisten ist es zwar naturgemäß selten, aber sobald ein Glauben an ein Leben nach dem Tod gegeben ist finden sich überall Leute, die bereit sind, ihr Leben für eine Sache zu Opfern, solange sie keine andere Möglichkeit mehr sehen. Da unterscheidet sich buddhistischer Mönch, der sich aus Protest verbrennt, letztlich nicht von einem Islamist, der sich in mitten seiner -vermeintlichen- Feinde in die Luft sprengt.)




> Ach wenn Leute die negativ auffallen sind es Einzelfälle, bei solche wie in deinem Beispiel aber nicht? Eine sehr selektive Wahrnehmung.
> 
> Google Image Result for http://www.bild.de/media/tabelle-verweis-14748012/Download/1.bild.jpg
> 
> ...



Sind mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit >6000 Einzelfälle, deren Heimat von Krieg verwüstet wurde. Mach doch, statt dich wortwörtlich auf BILD-Niveau zu begeben, eine Statistik mit vergleichbaren Werten:
Wieviele Deutsche, die sich zur Zeit in Deutschland aufhalten und deren Heimatort in den letzten 10 Jahre durch schwere Kampfhandlungen verwüstet wurde, erhalten/erhielten keine Unterstützung vom deutschen Staat und wie viele zur Zeit in Deutschland befindliche Libanesen, denen das gleiche geschah, erhalten/erhielten keine Unterstützung?


----------



## Beam39 (4. März 2015)

> "Klappt bei Christenmisten..."



Ich muss ja echt selten lachen wenn ich vor dem Bildschirm hocke, aber bei dem flachen Ding habe ich sogar kurz auflachen müssen, genial.


----------



## Iconoclast (5. März 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint oder so, aber du hast ein unfassbares Differenzierungs- und Wahrnehmungsproblem, das meine ich wirklich ernst.



Hatte das hier nicht schon immer jeder, der sich nicht mit deinem Weltbild in Einklang bringen konnte?...

Ich meine da guckt man mal wieder in den Thread und das erste was man liest, sind deine immer gleichen Einzeiler zu allem, was dir nicht passt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. März 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint oder so, aber du hast ein unfassbares Differenzierungs- und Wahrnehmungsproblem, das meine ich wirklich ernst.



Da ja in diesem Thread Analogie so beliebt sind, hier mal eine für dich. Vielleicht verstehst du ja den Zusammenhang.



			
				Martin Niemöller schrieb:
			
		

> „Als die Nazis die Kommunisten holten, habe ich geschwiegen; ich war ja kein Kommunist. Als sie die Sozialdemokraten einsperrten, habe ich geschwiegen; ich war ja kein Sozialdemokrat. Als sie die Gewerkschafter holten, habe ich geschwiegen; ich war ja kein Gewerkschafter. Als sie mich holten, gab es keinen mehr, der protestieren konnte."


----------



## Two-Face (5. März 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du streitest es nicht direkt ab. Du relativierst und verharmlost es.


Ich verharmlose überhaupt nichts, du übertreibst es aber, das sieht man an deiner einseitigen Sichtweise, nämlich 4 Millionen Muslime alle über einen Kamm zu scheren.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn Juden als nicht mal mehr gefahrlos als Juden erkennbar durch deutsche Innenstädte gehen können und sich der Präsident des ZdJ zu so einer Warnung genötigt sieht, ist das als für dich aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten machen?


Was du aber schienbar nicht gehört hast, ist dass der ZdJ auch Juden nicht davon rät, auszuwandern. Dass hier und dort mal vor einem akutem Problem gewarnt wird, ist nichts neues, dass der Antisemitismus in Deutschland wieder zunimmt, ebenfalls nicht, aber ich beziehe dieses Problem nicht allein auf den Anteil von Moslems in Deutschland.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich bin für die (vorübergehende) Aufnahme aller Menschen, die die Anforderungen an den § 16 a Grundgesetz erfüllen.
> 
> Nachdem sie allerdings die Bedingungen in ihren jeweiligen Heimatländer verbessert haben, sollte man sie dahin zurück schicken.


Ob du's glaubst oder nicht, die viele wollen das sogar. Nur wieso sollte beispielsweise ein Syrer zurück in sein Heimatland gehen, wenn er sich damit akut in Lebensgefahr begibt?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bevor es zu weiteren Missverständnisse kommt.
> 
> Aysl =/= freiwillige Einwanderung.
> 
> Für freiwillige Einwanderer sollten die Regeln und Anforderungen natürlich andere sein. In erster Linie sollte meiner Meinung nach der volkswirtschaftliche Nutzen stehen.


Einen volkswirtschaftlichen Nutzen gibt es ja auch, steigend mit ihrer Qualifikation:Faktencheck zur Einwanderung - Kosten Einwanderer Deutschland zu viel Geld? - Politik - Süddeutsche.de

Der Irrglaube, vieler PEgIDA-Anhänger, Zuwanderung kostet Geld, stimmt stastistisch und wirtschaftsmathematisch einfach nicht.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Die Herkunftsländer in die Haftung nehmen. Wahlweise mit diplomatische oder wirtschaftlichen Strafen drohen. Es ist nicht unsere Aufgabe, Leute aufzunehmen, die keinen Anspruch haben.


Für die östlichen Länder, wie Kosovo oder Tschechien stimmt das vielleicht, aber die aus den südlichen Gegenden, Afrika, Mittlerer Osten, haben als politisch verfolgte und vom Tod bedrohte Flüchtlinge sehr wohl Anspruch darauf.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, schau ich mir die Lebenswirklichkeit in den islamisch geprägten Ländern an, sehe ich sehr wohl Belege dafür.
> 
> Und wenn bereits 5% für solche Probleme sorgen, dann will ich nicht wissen (oder mir ausmalen) was bei 10, 20 oder 50% erst hier los sein wird.
> 
> Und das früher oder später eine konkret hohe Anzahl an Moslems da sein wird, ist ein demografischer Fakt. Darauf wird es hinauslaufen.


Das kann niemand konkret bestätigen, es gibt zig verschiedene Hochrechnungen, alle sagen was anderes. Das Hinterhältige an Volkswirtschaft und Demografie ist nunmal, dass es im Gegensatz zur Betriebswirtschaft immer Faktoren gibt, die sich nicht vorherberechnen lassen, sodass es hinterher oft ganz anders kommt, als man es eigentlich erwartet hat. 

Es gibt Prognosen die sich streng an der bisherigen Entwickliung der muslimischen Bevölkerung richten und ca. 6 Millionen Muslime für das Jahr 2030 vorhersagen, andere wiederum behaupten, dass im selben Jahr das zehnfache vorhanden sein wird. 
50% Bevölkerungsanteil sind nichtsdestotrotz ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, ein "Fakt" wäre es erst, wenn alles darauf hindeutet, "Fakt" ist jedoch, dass es 100 Verschiedene Prognosen gibt, die alle was anderes aussagen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ja und die Gewalt und der Terror der von dieser kleinen Gruppe ausgeht, ist enorm. Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, wie Tea-Party-Mitglieder die Redaktionsräume der Satirezeitschrift "Titanic" attackiert und die Redakteure ermordet haben, als diese den Papst verunglimpft hat.


Dort gibt es Leute, die Homosexuelle und Frauen, die abgetrieben haben, ins Gefängnis stecken wollen, nur weil nichts davon in der Bibel steht, das sowas toleriert werden kann. Also ich weiß ja nicht, wie du das findest, aber für mich ist das schon sehr radikal.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ja und deshalb ist die islamische Welt auch so fortgeschritten, weil das sind wohl alles die nicht friedlichen Muslime, die sehr wohl etwas von der Scharia halten und offensichtlich nicht die wahre Bedeutung des Dschihad kennen.
> 
> Das Argument finde ich immer wieder zum lachen. Du willst mir als ernsthaft weißmachen, dass 4 Mio Muslime in Deutschland (also 0,25% aller Muslime ) den Islam besser kennen und leben, als die Menschen im Nahen Osten (wo der Islam ja schließlich herkommt).
> 
> ...


Ließ doch mal den Qur'an, dann kannst du dir selber ein Bild dessen machen, was der Dschihad eigentlich bedeutet oder wie der islamische Glaube auszulegen ist.
Und wie auch bei der Bibel gibt es Millionen von Menschen, die das alles verschieden auslegen.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und solchen Rassisten wie Herrn Schuster, der davor warnt öffentlich die Kippa zu tragen, in Stadtteilen mit hoher muslimischer Bevölkerung.
> 
> Kommt halt immer auf den Blickwinkel an.


Wie kommst du eigentlich dauernd darauf, dass ich irgendwelche Leute für Rassisten halte?
Und richtig, es kommt auf den Blickwinkel an: Stadteile mit hoher muslimischer Bevölkerung: Sind jetzt _alle_ Muslime in jenen Stadteilen in jenen Städten gegen Juden gerichtet oder nur ein *Teil* davon?




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sofern sie ihren Glauben erstnehmen.
> 
> Es gibt auch genug Christen, die ihren Glauben nicht ernstnehmen.
> 
> ...


Aha, jetzt kennst du dich als besser mit dem muslimischen Glauben aus, als die, die selber daran glauben? Soll das jetzt also heißen, jeder Muslim, der nicht radikal ist, nimmt also seinen Glauben nicht ernst?




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ist schon echt doof, dass die Moslems im Nahen Osten nicht erkennen, wie friedlich der Islam eigentlich ist oder?
> 
> Das deckt sich eben mit der Aussage von Herrn Nuhr:
> 
> ...


Dass sich der Islam im Allgemeinen noch entwickeln muss, um sich auf der Welt mit der Moderne, sprich dem säkularem Verständnis eines Staates vereinen kann, steht doch auch außer Frage. 
Aber trotzdem kann man nicht einfach so in den Raum werfen, dass 1,6 Mrd. Menschen alle der gleichen Ansicht sind.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der ZdJ hat aber nie explizit eine Warnung herausgegeben, die sich auf Muslime bezog. Das ist in der Hinsicht einzigartig.
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich möchte keine Zustände wie im Nahen Osten. Und da es bisher kein islamisches Land gibt, das zeigt das Islam und Moderne vereinbar wären, sehe ich auch keinen Grund soetwas zu fördern.


Es hat auch vor 500 Jahren keiner geglaubt, dass das Christentum mit der Moderne vereinbar wäre.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> NeoNazis =/= rechts.
> 
> Die CSU ist auch eine rechte Partei, trotzdem würde ihr niemand neonazistisches Gedankengut unterstellen.


Gut erkannt, es gibt eben verschiedene Arten von "Rechts", die "Richtung" jetzt mal nicht mitgezählt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wo sprach ich den bitte von "lebensnotwendig"? Nur das Wort "überholt" ist schlicht falsch, weil das würde implizieren, der Mensch hätte sich vom Allesfresser zum Pflanzenfresser entwickelt, und das ist schlicht falsch.


So war das auch nirgendwo gemeint und überholt impliziert auch nicht, dass der Mensch (der ursprünglich übrigens Pflanzenfresser war), heute Pflanzenfresser ist, nur dass er Fleisch aus biochemischer Sicht einfach nicht mehr braucht.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Genauso wenig ist es mein Fehler, dass du ständig (falsche) Vergleiche bringst, die obendrein schwer nach Off-Topic schreien.


Das war eine sprachliche Analoge, die sind für gewöhnlich Off-Topic, wie das berüchtigte Äpfel/Birnen-Thema, man nennt sowas auch relationale Argumentation.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 30 Männer die sich nachweislich illegal im Land aufhalten und das schon seit fast 2 Jahren ist also ein "Verwaltungsproblem"? Wie schwer kann es sein, diese Leute abzuschieben?
> 
> Entweder man will bestehende Gesetze durchsetzen oder aber nicht.


Abschieben ist nicht immer ganz billig, es gibt auch so genannte Abschiebungshindernisse, z.B. wenn die Staatenzugehörigkeit nicht eindeutig feststellbar ist. Sowas kommt täglich vor, selbst mit besser funktionierenden Gesetzen und mehr behördlicher Macht ist sowas nicht immer leicht umsetztbar. "Einfach Abschieben", klingt halt leichter als es ist.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es macht den Eindruck. Und die Aussage von Herrn Schuster lässt mich auch nicht das Gegenteil glauben.


Es gibt Städte mit stark muslimisch besetzten Vierteln und Juden, auf welche die Aussagen von Herrn Schuster nicht zutreffen. Es gibt Extremfälle und es gibt die Regel. Wenn alle Muslime in Deutschland so gewaltbereit, erzradikal und so dschihadversessen sind, wieso haben wir dann nicht schon längst überall solche Probleme? Ich habe auf jeden Fall noch nie einen Türken getroffen, der irgendwie in Deutschland für die Scharia wäre noch irgend' einen anderen Moslem, der mir was von Allah erzählen wollte und das obwohl ich in Ortschaften und Städten war, in denen er Anteil an Muslimem sehr hoch ist. .



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Im Wort Gasarbeiter steckt das Wort Gast. Diese Leute hätten man schon längst wieder wegschicken müssen. Gäste bleiben nicht dauerhaft.


Irgendwann wurde eben beschlossen, dass die zeitliche Aufenthaltsbefristung für Gastarbeiter wegfällt und aus dem Begriff "Gastarbeit" wurde "Arbeitsmigration".
War meines Wissens alles spätestens zu Kohls Zeiten beschlossen worden.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich immer verzweifelt, warum man sich ein solches Land aussucht. Wäre ich Christ, ich würde auch nicht nach Saudi-Arabien auswandern.


"Aussucht"? 
Die Leute von denen ich geredet habe sind hier geboren und aufgewachsen, z.T. eben von Migranten, die ihren Sohn/Tochter halt einen "nicht-deutschen" Namen gegeben haben.
Von "Ausgesucht" kann hier wohl überhaupt keine Rede sein, außerdem konnten die Eltern nicht immer wissen, dass es ihre Kinder hier möglicherweise trotz guter Integration und Erziehung schwer haben würden und von heute auf morgen Auswandern sagt sich so leicht.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es geht aber nicht um Bischöfe, sondern um Stadtteile mit hoher muslimischer Bevölkerung. Ich würde dir dringend raten, erst mal den Artikel zu lesen. Du redest ständig von Sachen die * nicht * im Artikel standen, anstatt über die zu reden, die drin stehen.


Mann.
Der ZdJ hat schon vor vielem "gewarnt" oder "hingewiesen". Und dass er jetzt vor Staddteilen mit hohem muslimischen Bevölkerung warnt, ist nur eine davon. 

Meine Aussage war: Antisemitismus gibt es überall. *Nicht nur* bei den Muslimen. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Damit ich auch mal mutmaßen darf. Dein bisheriger "Argumentationsstil" ließ es mich glauben.


Habe ich irgendwo behauptet, "Herr Schuster diffamiert Moslems wegen ihres Glaubens?" Oder "Herr Schuster stellt Juden über Moslems?"
Nö, kann mich nicht erinnern, ich habe nicht einmal bestritten was er sagt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ja tut mir leid, ich stehe lieber zur Demokratie, als zu den Terroristen. Aber wenn du anderen Präferenzen hast, sei dir das gegönnt.


Tja, solche Aussagen führen eben dazu, dass man gerne in eine Kategorie verschoben wird.
Wenn du der Ansicht bist, Israel ist ein totales Unschuldslamm, dann sei dir das gegönnt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Frage, hat sich die Hamas an die Macht geputscht oder wurde sie bei der Wahl 2006 von den sogenannten "Palästinenser" gewählt?
> 
> Wer Terroristen wählt, die aus ihren Ansichten keinen Hehl machen, darf sich nicht beschweren.


Ich könnte jetzt auch genauso boshaft werden und behaupten, wer einen engstirnigen Provokanten wie Netanjahu wählt, der in palästinensiche Gebiete siedelt und sie ihrer Heimat beraupt hat, braucht sich ebenfalls nicht zu wundern.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Tja Appeasment ist halt keine Lösung gegen faschistische Ideologien. Sollten wir doch am besten wissen.


Siehe oben.
Viel "Appeasement" habe ich von Netanjahu oder von der israelischen Regierung nicht gesehen.

Sieht man doch jetzt auch wieder ganz toll, seine Rede vor dem US-Kongress, die reinste diplomatische Katastrophe, lieber 100 Jahre stereotypes Feindbild, als den Versuch auf Annäherung auf Frieden.

Da du ja so gut im Zitieren von alten Staatsmännern bist, bringe ich jetzt mal ein gutes:



			
				Gustav Stresemann schrieb:
			
		

> Ein guter Staatsmann ist der, der sein Ziel im Auge behält, ohne zu schießen





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Uhh ich denke, wir nähern uns dem Kern. Ich kenne nur "eine" Gruppe die den Juden vorwirft, sie würden den Holocaust instrumentalisieren. BTW, es ist auch sehr bezeichnend, dass du von den "Juden" sprichst und nicht von den "Israelis". Schließlich gibt es ja auch ca. 20% nicht jüdische Einwohner in Israel. Aber was weiß ich schon, ich bin doch derjenige der Verallgemeinert


Tja, 20% die wiederum von den dortigen Juden diskriminiert und benachteilt werden, auch von Behörden, wie ich schon erwähnt habe.

Aber es ist natürlich nur der Islam, welcher immer unfair ist.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und die Hamas die von "unseren" Gelder stets nur Waffen kauft, wird natürlich nicht von dir kritisiert. Ja ich kriege langsam ein Gefühl wessen Geistes Kind du bist. Das erklärt dann natürlich auch, warum du Moslems so vehement verteidigst.


Der halbe Mittlere Osten kauft von uns Waffen im großen und kleinen Stil und die gehen über Strohmänner und -Firmen an Terrororganisationen, wie die Hamas oder auch den IS, wenn dir das entgangen ist. Nur Israel kauft sie direkt vom Westen und hat dafür den Freibrief, sie gegen z.T. wehrlose - und unschuldige - Palästinenser einzusetzen.

Und dann wunderst du dich noch, weswegen Antisemitusmus bei uns zunimmt?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gut, wer nicht sehen will das 2+2=4 ist, der will es halt nicht. Dann kann ich dann auch nicht helfen.


Sorry, aber du proklamierst nur ohne Beweise bringen zu wollen, dass ein Großteil der Zuwanderer aus Krisengebieten alles Radikale und Antisemiten sind. Hast du nur einmal mit einem von denen geredet oder Kontakt gehabt? Woher willst du so genau wissen, wie die denken? Schonmal ein größeres Flüchtlingslager oder Asylheim besucht? 
Ich schon und ich kann dir guten Gewissens bestätigen: Die waren alles mögliche, außer so, wie du sie beschreibst.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann können sie doch gleich dort bleiben, sie passen dann ja bestens dahin.


Ja, völlig richtig, eben weil das deutsche Staatsbürger sind.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warst du schonmal in Riad? Hast du eine öffentliche Hinrichtung gesehen? Ich kenne einen Arbeitskollegen, der genau das erlebt hat. Die Menge hat gejohlt und gefeiert und das ganze mit Handy aufgenommen.


Auf solchen "Veranstaltungen" wirst du traditionell keine Protestanten finden, weil dort auch das Militär vorhanden ist, die sofort durchgreifen würden. 
Außerdem weiß ich ja nicht, wie oft du die Tagesschau gesehen hast oder Zeitungsberichte ließt, aber es gibt in jeden radikalen Ländern viele Leute, die gegen das Regime und radikale Glaubensauslegung protestieren (kann nur immer wieder auf den Saudi-Arabischen Blogger hinweisen, welchem jetzt der Tod durch Folter droht) und genau das sind z.T. die, die zu uns kommen, einfach weil sie dort keine Zukunft mehr sehen oder sich früher oder später dem System ausgesetzt fühlen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> A) Warum ändern sie dann nicht diese Zustände? Haben die Europäer mit dem Christentum doch auch geschafft.


Ja klar, beim Christentum ging das ja auch von heute auf morgen.

Dass Sich die Kriche dem Staat unterzuordnen hat, hat z.B. auch schon Thomas Hobbes im 17. Jahrhundert erkannt, nur wurden seine Werke erst posthum verhöffentlich, weil er sonst auf dem Scheiterhaufen gelandet wäre.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ironie. Ausgerecht Herr Assad kämpft doch gegen die Kräfte die eine radikale Auslegung des Korans fordern.


Und Herr Assad hat selbst Leute einsperren und foltern lassen. 
Dass sich jetzt der dortige Widerstand selbst untereinander bekämpft, dafür können die, die friedlich gegen ihn protestiert haben, nichts.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ausgerechnet der arabische Frühling. Ja ich kann mich lebhaft erinnern, welche "modernen" Kräfte z.b. in Ägypten an die Macht kamen.


Er war ein Ausrufezeichen, dafür, dass die Menschen dort Veränderung wollen. Dass es auch andere Radikale gibt, die daraus Profit schlagen, ist die logische Folge, die Situation dort ist weit komplizierter, als es noch in Amerika oder Frankreich im 18/19. Jahrundert der Fall war. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Jaja, ich weiß Herr Schuster denkt sich das alles nur aus.


Hat sich Herr Schuster irgendwo auf neue Einwanderer bezogen, die gerade erst hergekommen sind und noch nicht mal alle eine feste Bleibe haben?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Prävention.


Also doch im Meer versaufen lassen.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es gibt aber Gruppen, denen der eigene Tod egal ist. Im Gegenteil, die freuen sich aufs Jenseits. Wenn mir doch nur einfallen würde, wer das gleich nochmal war


...und was genau bringt es nochmal, genau die dafür zu bestrafen, die nichts dafür können? 
Was hat das jemals gebracht? 
Richtig, *nichts.*
Kann daher nur auf Herr Stresemanns berüchtigtes Zitat zurückverweisen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. März 2015)

Pegida ist halt das Produkt von Meinungsfreiheit. Das ist der grosse Vor-und Nachteil von Meinungsfreiheit (ihr kennt den Spruch bestimmt) 
Im Ernst, man sollte seine Meinung sagen sollen darüber auch in Form von Demos. Allerdings haben auch sehr viele Nicht der Meinung der Pegida. So auch ich. Einwanderung ist sinnvoll. Erstmal ist es eine menschliche Aufgabe, anderen Menschen und sie aufzunehmen uns zu integrieren. Wir sind sowieso ein relativ reiches Land. Stellt euch (Pro Pegida Menschen) mal in diese Position, ihr würdet sicher auch integriert werden. Wenn diese Leute auch noch arbeiten gehen, tut es unserer Rentensicherung gut. Dann werden wir Jungen Deutschen unterstützt. Kultur wie Moscheen und was weiss ich ist doch auch nichts schlimmes. Sieht doch interessant aus und sollte nicht stören. Kirchen sind viel hässlicher. Solang sie nicht irgendwie um 7 Uhr Morgens Sonntags übel Lärm machen ist doch alles ok. Religion ist doch sowieso eigentlich das gleiche vom Prinzip. Also vollkommen Wayne ob irgendwer vom Minarett ruft(oder wie das läuft) oder Glocken rumbimmeln. Und an diese Dämlichen Trottel, die es eigentlich überall gibt, die hier Is, Bokoharam Taliban etc. Als Kanonenfutter verwenden : DAS IST NUR EIN MINIMINI BRUCHTEIL VON ALLEM MUSLINEN. Es gab ja auch Raf und diverse andere Terror Spacken hierzulande. Das was die Terroristen machen, haben wir (Christen etc.) auch einige Jahrhunderte vorher gemacht. Kreuzzüge, Kultur Güter zerstört (immer wieder ärgerlich). Allerdings beginnt deren Zeit auch 6xx Jahre später. Natürlich sollte man das bekämpfen. Aber NLOSS NICHT AUF den ganzen Islam beziehen. Und Kultur abschleppen, das haben Christen mit Gewalt gemacht bei Kreuzzügen. 
Irgendwann fällt mir sicher mehr ein. 
Zusammenfassung : ich bin Contra Pegida und bin für Einwanderung. Der Islam ist interessant aber Radikale immer gefährlich. 
Geschrieben aus der Sicht eines deutschen, atheistischen Jugendlichen. 
Noch einen schönen Tag


----------



## jan455 (12. März 2015)

So aus aktuellem Anlass geb ich auch mal meinen Senf zu dem Thema ab  Beschluss des Bundesverfassungsgerichts: Kopftuchurteil wird offenbar korrigiert | tagesschau.de
Generell stehe ich zu Thema Pegida so:
Grundsätzlich würde ich die Menschen bei solchen Demos unterstützen, jedoch finde ich das PEGIDA aktuell vom Medieninteresse schon ausgelutscht ist und es sich somit nicht mehr lohnt sich mit diesem Thema zu befassen.
Grundsätzlich zu mir (falls hier jetzt die Moralapostel kommen):
Ich bin in keinster Weise rasistisch gegenüber anderen Kulturen. Finde es sogar sehr interessant andere Kulturen kennenzulernen (Essen, Sprache, Baustil) deswegen reise ich sehr viel. Jedoch finde ich, dass sich jede Kultur den Gegebenmäßigkeiten im Land anpassen muss und in dem Fall auch die Tradition in dem Land vor die Religionsfreiheit des einzelnen stellt. In gewissen Aspekten finde ich Argumentation der Bundesregierung nicht verhältnismässig. Deutschland war schon immer christlich orientiert. Nehmen wir mal an ein Deutscher wandert in die arabische Welt oder in die Türkei aus. Was wird er dort erwarten? Uneingeschränkte Tolleranz? Wohl kaum. Was spielt Religionsfreiheit in solchen Lädern für eine Rolle. Gibt es dort nicht!Beispiel : Im arrabischen Raum werden Christen  verfolgt und es gibt in vielen afrikanischen Ländern keine  Kirchen. Diese Sichtweise habe ich schon seitdem ich schlechte Erfahrung mit nicht integrationswilligen Mitschülern in der Schule gemacht habe. Die irgendwelche türkischen Beleidigungen in den Raum gerufen haben, worauf ich geantwortet habe, dass wir hier in Deutschland sind, worauf er mich verprügelt hat. Wie auch immer ich komme ein wenig vom Thema ab. 
Im eigentlichen ist meine Position zu Pegida folgende:
Ich unterstütze die Forderungen von Pegida im Kern, jedoch distanziere ich mich von allen Chaoten (Neonazis, Holligans usw...), die solche Demonstationen als gefundenes Fresen sehen und ausnutzen. Ich habe sogar ensthaft mal überlegt bei einer solchen Demo mitzulaufen aber es schlussendlich gelassen, da die Teilnehmer hoffnungslos den Gegendemonstanten unterlegen waren.
Ich hoffe jemand versteht meine Argumentationsweise 
Ich bin übrigens angehender politiker 
Einen schönen Abend noch


Jan


----------



## Sparanus (12. März 2015)

Ich finde es sollte ein allgemeines Kopftuch Verbot geben. 
Gefühlt findet im Islam derzeit ein Rechtsruck statt und ich sehe schon Grundschülerinnen mit Kopftuch.


----------



## Adi1 (13. März 2015)

jan455 schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens angehender politiker



Warum denn das?

Für einen ehrbaren Beruf reicht es wohl nicht.


----------



## Teutonnen (13. März 2015)

Was hat ein Kopftuchverbot in der Schule mit der Religionsfreiheit zu tun?

Die Lehrer dürfen ihre Religion ja weiterhin frei ausleben - in ihrer Freizeit, wie alle Anderen auch. Was die Arbeitszeit betrifft... Da darf der Arbeitgeber sowas problemlos im Arbeitsvertrag festhalten. Bei anderen Berufen mit Kundenkontakt (Bank, Versicherung, Polizei usw.) heisst es doch auch "Keine sichtbaren Tattoos, keine Piercings, keine allzu ausgefallene Frisur, Dresscode ist einzuhalten". Warum sollte das in einer Schule nicht gehen dürfen?  Die Lehrer haben viel mehr "Kundenkontakt" als jeder Versicherungsberater.

Diesen Beschluss des Bundesgerichtes sehe ich als extrem gefährlich an, denn hier wird die Religionsfreiheit stärker gewichtet als die beruflichen Pflichten (z.B. durch einen Arbeitsvertrag festgehalten). Wenn die Religionsfreiheit tatsächlich über dem Arbeitsrecht steht, dann gute Nacht - wer will mir verbieten, die christlichen Feiertage auch wirklich zu feiern? Schliesslich bin ich fundamentaler Christ und will meine Feiertage demütig "im Gebet" verbringen. Mit diesem Urteil öffnet man solchem Mist Tür und Tor.


Bezüglich Pegida oder Religion allgemein: Ich bin der Meinung, dass Religion nichts im Berufsleben zu suchen hat (ok, es sei denn, man ist als Priester oder Seelsorger angestellt  ).


Was den Islam an sich angeht: Wir haben hier in Europa eine gewisse Kultur ud Denkweise, welche wir nicht zuletzt mit viel vergossenem Blut erstritten haben. Wenn jemand meint, er müsse hierher kommen und seine mittelalterlichen Ansichten als überlegen propagieren, dann sollte man solchen Leuten die Grenze zeigen. Wenn sie gerne im Mittelalter leben wollen, weil man dort seine Frau schlagen darf und als Mann grundsätzlich im Recht steht... Dann steht es jedem frei, in ein Land zu gehen, in dem diese Grundsätze noch gelten. Hier ist das nicht der Fall und das ist auch gut so.


Abgesehen davon sollten einige Leute hier einmal ihr Vokabular überarbeiten - Der Islam ist eine Religion, keine "Rasse" und somit hat Islamophobie, Antiislamdenken und der Wunsch nach einem Islamverbot einfach mal *überhaupt nichts* mit Rassismus zu tun. 


Die einzige Religion, bei der man annähernd von "Rassismus" sprechen kann, ist das Judentum, weil dort die Zugehörigkeit (Jude oder nicht) durch die Zugehörigkeit der Mutter entschieden wird. Für den Beitritt zum Islamverein reicht es, einen Schwur abzulegen. Das kann jeder tun, unabhängig von dessen ethnischer Abstammung. Genauso beim Christentum - taufen kann man jeden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2015)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Was hat ein Kopftuchverbot in der Schule mit der Religionsfreiheit zu tun?



Die bestehenden Verbote muslimischer Kopftücher sind religiös begründet. Scheinbar hat das Bundesverfassungsgericht nach ein paar Jahren auch auf einmal bemerkt, dass es nicht so ganz mit Religionsfreiheit/Gleichberechtigung der Religion vereinbar ist, wenn man an deutschen Schulen Kruzifixe aufhängen darf und gezielt christliche Veranstaltungen in den Stundenplan aufnimmt, auf der anderen Seite es aber Muslimen verbietet, ihre Kleidung selbst zu wählen, weil diese ja religiös sein könnte.



> Abgesehen davon sollten einige Leute hier einmal ihr Vokabular überarbeiten - Der Islam ist eine Religion, keine "Rasse" und somit hat Islamophobie, Antiislamdenken und der Wunsch nach einem Islamverbot einfach mal *überhaupt nichts* mit Rassismus zu tun.
> 
> Die einzige Religion, bei der man annähernd von "Rassismus" sprechen kann, ist das Judentum, weil dort die Zugehörigkeit (Jude oder nicht) durch die Zugehörigkeit der Mutter entschieden wird. Für den Beitritt zum Islamverein reicht es, einen Schwur abzulegen. Das kann jeder tun, unabhängig von dessen ethnischer Abstammung. Genauso beim Christentum - taufen kann man jeden.



Es gibt eine große Schnittmenge zwischen Islamfeindlichkeit und Ausländerfeindlichkeit. Auch in diesem Thread und in den Punkten von Pegida ging es oft ausschließlich um Ausländer, Flüchtlinge, Zugewanderte, Migranten und deren Nachkommen. Also allesamt Personenkreise, die über ihren geographischen/nationalen Hintergrund, der (nicht ganz zu unrecht) mit einem ethnischen Hintergrund assoziiert sind, definiert werden.
Islamische Glaubensbestandteile wurden dagegen meines Wissen kaum/gar nicht angesprochen. Das ist ja das merkwürdige an Pegida: Niemand weiß so recht, was die ominöse "Islamisierung" denn sein soll (oder welches "Abendland" davon bedroht ist), aber an rassistischen Einstellungen herrscht im Umfeld kein Mangel, obwohl man ja total unrassistisch ist...


----------



## Teutonnen (13. März 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die bestehenden Verbote muslimischer Kopftücher sind religiös begründet.


Ich habe mich auf ein Kopftuchverbot bezogen, nicht auf ein Kopftuchverbot für Muslime. Selbstverständlich muss das dann für alle gelten. Meiner Meinung nach sollte dies in einem säkularen Staat sowieso ein Grundsatz sein - ansonsten ist es wohl kaum ein (wirklich) säkularer Staat...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Scheinbar hat das Bundesverfassungsgericht nach ein paar Jahren auch auf einmal bemerkt, dass es nicht so ganz mit Religionsfreiheit/Gleichberechtigung der Religion vereinbar ist, wenn man an deutschen Schulen Kruzifixe aufhängen darf und gezielt christliche Veranstaltungen in den Stundenplan aufnimmt, auf der anderen Seite es aber Muslimen verbietet, ihre Kleidung selbst zu wählen, weil diese ja religiös sein könnte.


Da stimme ich dir zu. Entweder ganz oder gar nicht. Wobei ich auf der "gar nicht"-Seite stehe.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt eine große Schnittmenge zwischen Islamfeindlichkeit und Ausländerfeindlichkeit.


Es gibt auch eine grosse Schnittmenge zwischen Verbrechern und Brotessern.  Trotzdem hat das Eine wenig mit dem Anderen zu tun. Meistens dient das Eine als Ausrede für das Andere, genau wie bei der Killerspie-Debatte.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch in diesem Thread und in den Punkten von Pegida ging es oft ausschließlich um Ausländer, Flüchtlinge, Zugewanderte, Migranten und deren Nachkommen. Also allesamt Personenkreise, die über ihren geographischen/nationalen Hintergrund, der (nicht ganz zu unrecht) mit einem ethnischen Hintergrund assoziiert sind, definiert werden.


Ganz zufällig ist in all diesen Regionen der Islam eines der Hauptprobleme (sei es irgendein Jihad, Schiiten gegen Sunniten oder Stammesfürsten und ihre Fehden). Das wird nunmal assoziiert. Die Pegida argumentiert auf der gleichen Schiene wie die NSDAP (Aufbau von Feinbildern, Trommelwirbel-Schlagwort-Argumentation usw.), aber dass sie damit anscheinend Anklang finden, zeigt zumindest auf, dass es ein gesellschaftliches "Problem" ist. 

Was man zumindest so festhalten kann, ist Folgendes:
1. Der Islam wird im Durchschnitt strikter praktiziert als das Christentum
2. Die gängige Interpretation des Islam ist in weiten Teilen nicht mit dem europäischen Gesellschaftsbild vereinbar (Frauenbild zum Beispiel)
3. Beide Parteien sind derzeit nicht bereit, Zugeständnisse zu machen, wobei die "europäische Seite" diesbezüglich offener ist




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Islamische Glaubensbestandteile wurden dagegen meines Wissen kaum/gar nicht angesprochen. Das ist ja das merkwürdige an Pegida: Niemand weiß so recht, was die ominöse "Islamisierung" denn sein soll (oder welches "Abendland" davon bedroht ist), aber an rassistischen Einstellungen herrscht im Umfeld kein Mangel, obwohl man ja total unrassistisch ist...


Wie gesagt - meistens gilt das Eine als Ausrede für das Andere. Trotzdem haben beide Themen nicht viel miteinander zu tun abgesehen davon, dass sie für Propagandazwecke durcheinandergewürfelt werden.


----------



## jan455 (13. März 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die bestehenden Verbote muslimischer Kopftücher sind religiös begründet. Scheinbar hat das Bundesverfassungsgericht nach ein paar Jahren auch auf einmal bemerkt, dass es nicht so ganz mit Religionsfreiheit/Gleichberechtigung der Religion vereinbar ist, wenn man an deutschen Schulen Kruzifixe aufhängen darf und gezielt christliche Veranstaltungen in den Stundenplan aufnimmt, auf der anderen Seite es aber Muslimen verbietet, ihre Kleidung selbst zu wählen, weil diese ja religiös sein könnte.


Wo gibt es den bitte christliche Erkennungsmerkmale an deutschen Schulen??? Wir hatten an meiner ehemaligen Schule (staatliche Schule)keine christlichen Merkmale geschweige den christliche Veranstaltungen. Wenn du jetzt damit den Religionsunterricht meinst ist das Lachhaft. An Privatschulen kann ich sowas noch verstehen( bezahlt von der Kirche, kaum Steuergelder usw...)
Schülern ist es ja heute schon meistens erlaubt Kopftücher in den Schulen zu tragen. Aber das Lehrer damit dann auch noch anfangen geht für mich zu weit. Lehrer sollen Schülern ein Vorbild zeigen und müssen deswegen neutral gekleidet sein!


----------



## Teutonnen (13. März 2015)

jan455 schrieb:


> Wo gibt es den bitte christliche Erkennungsmerkmale an deutschen Schulen??? Wir hatten an meiner ehemaligen Schule (staatliche Schule)keine christlichen Merkmale geschweige den christliche Veranstaltungen. Wenn du jetzt damit den Religionsunterricht meinst ist das Lachhaft. An Privatschulen kann ich sowas noch verstehen( bezahlt von der Kirche, kaum Steuergelder usw...)
> Schülern ist es ja heute schon meistens erlaubt Kopftücher in den Schulen zu tragen. Aber das Lehrer damit dann auch noch anfangen geht für mich zu weit. Lehrer sollen Schülern ein Vorbild zeigen und müssen deswegen neutral gekleidet sein!




Religionsunterricht, Kreuze, Christbäume, Christliche Feiertage... Früher war das Ganze viel schlimmer (erinnert sich noch jemand an das obligastorische Vaterunser in der ersten Stunde?), mittlerweile sind wir aber in einem nahezu vernachlässigbaren Rahmen (zumindest im Vergleich mit entsprechenden Lehrplänen in islamischen Ländern).


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2015)

jan455 schrieb:


> Wo gibt es den bitte christliche Erkennungsmerkmale an deutschen Schulen??? Wir hatten an meiner ehemaligen Schule (staatliche Schule)keine christlichen Merkmale geschweige den christliche Veranstaltungen. Wenn du jetzt damit den Religionsunterricht meinst ist das Lachhaft. An Privatschulen kann ich sowas noch verstehen( bezahlt von der Kirche, kaum Steuergelder usw...)



Kirchliche Kindergärten oder kirchliche Schulen werden aber 100% vom Staat bezahlt und nicht von der Kirche.
Und in Bayern hängen immer noch genug Kreuze in den Klassenzimmern.


----------



## jan455 (13. März 2015)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Religionsunterricht, Kreuze, Christbäume, Christliche Feiertage... Früher war das Ganze viel schlimmer (erinnert sich noch jemand an das obligastorische Vaterunser in der ersten Stunde?), mittlerweile sind wir aber in einem nahezu vernachlässigbaren Rahmen (zumindest im Vergleich mit entsprechenden Lehrplänen in islamischen Ländern).



Ja gut ein Mindestmaß an christlichen Werten kann man doch in Deutschland noch erwarten im Vergleich zu ganz anderen Ländern. Geh mal in der Türkei in die Schule mit einem Jesus-Kreuz um den Hals. Was glaubst du werden die  dort davon halten? Schulverweis sofort!


----------



## Teutonnen (13. März 2015)

jan455 schrieb:


> Ja gut ein Mindestmaß an christlichen Werten kann man doch in Deutschland noch erwarten im Vergleich zu ganz anderen Ländern. Geh mal in der Türkei in die Schule mit einem Jesus-Kreuz um den Hals. Was glaubst du werden die  dort davon halten? Schulverweis sofort!



Was in der Türkei passiert, darf auf deutsches Recht keinen Einfluss haben.  Genau diese Argumentationsweise ist absolut nicht zielführend. Was Erdogan und seine Fundamentalistenclique machen, ist Sache der Türkei.


----------



## jan455 (13. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kirchliche Kindergärten oder kirchliche Schulen werden aber 100% vom Staat bezahlt und nicht von der Kirche.
> Und in Bayern hängen immer noch genug Kreuze in den Klassenzimmern.



Da liegst du aber falsch! Die Schüler bezahlen einen Monatsbeitrag um dort in die Schule gehen zu können. Nix 100 % vom Staat


----------



## Adi1 (13. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und in Bayern hängen immer noch genug Kreuze in den Klassenzimmern.



Das mag schon sein, Deutschland ist aber etwas größer als Bayern.


----------



## jan455 (13. März 2015)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Was in der Türkei passiert, darf auf deutsches Recht keinen Einfluss haben.  Genau diese Argumentationsweise ist absolut nicht zielführend. Was Erdogan und seine Fundamentalistenclique machen, ist Sache der Türkei.



Wenn du meinst.. Wer hat Deutschland den dazu bestimmt das Tolleranzland der Welt zu sein und christliche Werte fast komplett aus der Gesellschaft zu verdrängen? Laufen den Christen in der Schule mit Kreuzen um den Hals rum ,nein. Sie drücken ihren Glauben in der Gesellschaft  auch nur Diskret aus und nicht so offensichtlich wie Juden oder Moslems. Ein bisschen Integrationswilligkeit darf man doch von anderen Religionen noch erwarten dürfen


----------



## Teutonnen (13. März 2015)

Nun, wenn du mit deiner Schimpftirade fertig bist, kannst du gerne ein paar Statistiken verlinken, welche deine Aussagen belegen. In der Zwischenzeit mögest du mir verzeihen, wenn ich deine Anschuldigungen als haltlos abtue und dich folglich nicht ernst nehmen kann.


Bezüglich der Religionsausübung ist das deutsche Grundgesetz der Meinung, dass jeder seine Religion im Rahmen der deutschen Gesetzgebung ausüben darf. Was in der Türkei, im Kosovo, auf den Bahamas oder in Nigeria passiert, hat darauf keinen Einfluss. Wenn dir das nicht passt, dann sei so frei und engagier dich politisch, mobilisier eine Mehrheit und ändere was daran - oder geh.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. März 2015)

Gott, hat man es als Atheist einfacher


----------



## Teutonnen (13. März 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Gott, hat man es als Atheist einfacher



In der Tat.
Das Ganze ist wie ein Zirkusbesuch. Jeder Clown stellt eine Religion dar und tut sein Bestes, um die anderen Clowns schlechter da stehen zu lassen. Ich als Atheist sitze auf der Tribüne, esse Popcorn und geniesse die Vorstellung.


----------



## jan455 (13. März 2015)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Nun, wenn du mit deiner Schimpftirade fertig bist, kannst du gerne ein paar Statistiken verlinken, welche deine Aussagen belegen. In der Zwischenzeit mögest du mir verzeihen, wenn ich deine Anschuldigungen als haltlos abtue und dich folglich nicht ernst nehmen kann.
> 
> 
> Bezüglich der Religionsausübung ist das deutsche Grundgesetz der Meinung, dass jeder seine Religion im Rahmen der deutschen Gesetzgebung ausüben darf. Was in der Türkei, im Kosovo, auf den Bahamas oder in Nigeria passiert, hat darauf keinen Einfluss. Wenn dir das nicht passt, dann sei so frei und engagier dich politisch, mobilisier eine Mehrheit und ändere was daran - oder geh.



Du hast es wohl noch nicht mit eigenen Augen erlebt was passiert wenn man die Religionsfreiheitsgesetze stärkt/Asylgesetze sonstiges lockert. Danach wirst du deine Meinung schlagartig ändern. Aber gut da man dich ja nicht eines besseren Belehren kann wird das hier nichts mehr mit einer vernünftigen Diskussion...
Ich bin im übrigen auch Atheist aber das nur Nebensächlich ^^


----------



## Adi1 (13. März 2015)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> In der Tat.
> Das Ganze ist wie ein Zirkusbesuch. Jeder Clown stellt eine Religion dar und tut sein Bestes, um die anderen Clowns schlechter da stehen zu lassen. Ich als Atheist sitze auf der Tribüne, esse Popcorn und geniesse die Vorstellung.



Das ist wirklich mal eine Aussage, welche ich problemlos unterstütze.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. März 2015)

Irgendwann fressen sich manche Clowns gegenseitig auf. Und 2000 Jahre lang Popcorn essen macht fett^^


----------



## Teutonnen (13. März 2015)

jan455 schrieb:


> Du hast es wohl noch nicht mit eigenen Augen erlebt was passiert wenn man die Religionsfreiheitsgesetze stärkt/Asylgesetze sonstiges lockert. Danach wirst du deine Meinung schlagartig ändern. Aber gut da man dich ja nicht *eines besseren Belehren* kann wird das hier nichts mehr mit einer vernünftigen Diskussion...



Abgesehen davon, dass ich Religion als die Flucht des Geistes in eine Scheintwelt aufgrund fehlender Fähigkeit, sich der Realität zu stellen betrachte - selbstverständlich hat das Gewaltmonopol beim Staat zu liegen und dieser hat für die Sicherheit seiner Bürger zu sorgen. Tut oder kann er dies nicht, so versagt er. 

Was deine Asylproblematik angeht - ich bin hier sogar annähernd der gleichen Meinung wie du: Ein Asylant erwartet Schutz vor irgendeinem Übel in seinem Heimatland. Das heisst, er ist ein Bittsteller. Wird er dann gewalttätig oder in einer anderen Art und Weise negativ auffällig, dann raus mit dem Pack. Da bin ich völlig deiner Meinung. Dies ist aber ein Problem der Gewaltbereitschaft und weniger der religiösen Ausrichtung. Ich behaupte, ein Mitglied des fundamental christlichen KKK würde sich nicht notwendigerweise besser verhalten als ein fundamentaler Moslem. 


Aber gut, da du deine eigene Auffassung augenscheinlich bereits als die Wahrheit akzeptiert hast, stimme ich dir zu - mit einer vernünftigen Diskussion wird das hier nichts.




Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Irgendwann fressen sich manche Clowns gegenseitig auf.


Wenn wir schon so weit gehen, dann pflanzen sich andere Clowns auch durch Knospung fort.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2015)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auf ein Kopftuchverbot bezogen, nicht auf ein Kopftuchverbot für Muslime. Selbstverständlich muss das dann für alle gelten. Meiner Meinung nach sollte dies in einem säkularen Staat sowieso ein Grundsatz sein - ansonsten ist es wohl kaum ein (wirklich) säkularer Staat...



Wir leben halt nur in einem bedingt säkularisierten Staat 



> Da stimme ich dir zu. Entweder ganz oder gar nicht. Wobei ich auf der "gar nicht"-Seite stehe.



Ich persönlich habe kein Problem damit, wenn gläubige Personen sich als solche erkennbar zeigen (im Gegenteil) und eine Schuluniform für Lehrer haben wir sowieso nicht. Da stören mich religiöse Symbole am Gebäude (auch bei Ämtern) wesentlich mehr, denn das ist ein Statement der Institution und nicht einer Einzelperson.



> Es gibt auch eine grosse Schnittmenge zwischen Verbrechern und Brotessern.



Altes Vorurteil von Leuten, die Statistiken fehldeuten. Aber was soll man von den Brotessern auch erwarten? 50% von denen schneiden in standardisierten Intelligenztests unterdurchschnittlich ab!



> Trotzdem hat das Eine wenig mit dem Anderen zu tun. Meistens dient das Eine als Ausrede für das Andere, genau wie bei der Killerspie-Debatte.



Ich wollte nur aufzeigen, wie man von einem Thema schnell zum anderen kommt. Mir persönlich wäre es auch lieber, wenn man sich korrekt ausdrücken und bei der Sache bleiben würde. Leider wird einem das nicht gerade leicht gemacht. Stichworte "Islamisierung", "Abendland", "christliche Werte",...



> Was man zumindest so festhalten kann, ist Folgendes:
> 1. Der Islam wird im Durchschnitt strikter praktiziert als das Christentum
> 2. Die gängige Interpretation des Islam ist in weiten Teilen nicht mit dem europäischen Gesellschaftsbild vereinbar (Frauenbild zum Beispiel)
> 3. Beide Parteien sind derzeit nicht bereit, Zugeständnisse zu machen, wobei die "europäische Seite" diesbezüglich offener ist



Alles seeeeehr relativ.
1. Was ist "strikt praktiziert"? Wer ist überhaupt "Christ"/"Moslem"? Angeblich soll es eine große christliche Mehrheit in Deutschland geben, aber immer wenn ich mich umschaue, wird das Christentum gar nicht praktiziert. Wenn man de-facto-Atheisten mit reinzählt, dann hat man im Schnitt natürlich einen relativ geringeren Anteil von Strenggläubigen. Das unter denjenigen, die zumindest wöchentlich ein jeweiliges Gebetshaus aufsuchen und dort tatsächlich auch beten (nicht nur mit hingeschleift werden, sondern überzeugte Gläubige sind) bei der einen oder bei der anderen Religion mehr sind, die auch große Teile ihres Alltagsleben an der Religion ausrichten, halte ich für fraglich.
2. Hängt wiederum davon ab, was man als "europäisches Gesellschaftsbild" betrachtet. Moderner Humanismus mit vollständiger Gleichberechtigung? Ganz sicher nicht das gleiche. Klassisch deutsches Familienbild, bei dem die Frau für Haushalt und Kinder zuständig ist und sich der Mann um Externes und Versorgung kümmert (alias "CSU-Weltbild")? Das ist ziemlich identisch (nur dass die Frau im Islam auch einen Anspruch darauf hat und der Mann sich ab einem gewissen Alter zumindest um den männlichen Nachwuchs kümmert, anstatt um sein Bier) 
3. Ich kenne weder eine "europäische Partei", noch eine "muslimische". Wir reden hier von der individuellen Religionsausübung und wer da anfängt, willkürlich ein geschlossenes "die" zu postulieren, der driftet eben erstaunlich oft in allgemeine Ausländerfeindlichkeit ab...




jan455 schrieb:


> Wo gibt es den bitte christliche Erkennungsmerkmale an deutschen Schulen??? Wir hatten an meiner ehemaligen Schule (staatliche Schule)keine christlichen Merkmale geschweige den christliche Veranstaltungen. Wenn du jetzt damit den Religionsunterricht meinst ist das Lachhaft.



Wie bereits erwähnt: An bayrischen Schulen gibts Kruzifixe. Und was bitte schön ist lachhaft an der Feststellung, dass ein staatlicher bezahlter Pfarrer, dem regelmäßig mittels staatlich durchgesetzter Schulpflicht Kinder zugeführt werden, um ihnen christlichen Vorstellungen nahezubringen, nichts mit religionsneutraler oder gar areligiöser Schulbildung zu tun hat?




jan455 schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst.. Wer hat Deutschland den dazu bestimmt das Tolleranzland der Welt zu sein und christliche Werte fast komplett aus der Gesellschaft zu verdrängen? Laufen den Christen in der Schule mit Kreuzen um den Hals rum



Ja. Oft genug gesehen. Und das obwohl das Christentum keinerlei Anlass dazu gibt.




jan455 schrieb:


> Du hast es wohl noch nicht mit eigenen Augen erlebt was passiert wenn man die Religionsfreiheitsgesetze stärkt/Asylgesetze sonstiges lockert. Danach wirst du deine Meinung schlagartig ändern.



Die beiden größten Freigaben von religiöser Freiheiten bzw. Abschaffung von religiösen Beschränkungen laufen unter den Begriffen "Aufklärung" und "französische Revolution". Netto sind die irgendwie denkbar wenig geeignet, meine Meinung zu ändern...


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2015)

jan455 schrieb:


> Da liegst du aber falsch! Die Schüler bezahlen einen Monatsbeitrag um dort in die Schule gehen zu können. Nix 100 % vom Staat



Dann ist es aber eine private Schule.
Kirchliche Einrichtungen, egal ob katholisch oder evangelisch, werden zu 100% vom Staat finanziert.
Dabei ist es Wumpe, obs ein Kindergarten oder eine Schule ist. Alles andere sind private Träger und die wollen natürlich Schulgeld sehen.


----------



## Beam39 (13. März 2015)

> Ich bin übrigens angehender politiker



Und was genau soll uns das sagen? Dass deine Meinung politisch absolut korrekt ist dadurch? Dass deine Meinung die Richtige ist weil du "angehender" Politiker bist? Versteh den Zusatz nicht so ganz. Ich kenne Politiker die die Geschichte ihrer eigenen Partei nicht kennen, Politiker die sich gerne nackte Kinder angucken, Politiker die gern Steuern sparen. 



> Was glaubst du werden die dort davon halten? Schulverweis sofort!



Hört sich auf jeden Fall sehr investigativ recherchiert an, Herr angehender Politiker  Bist du etwa schonmal mit nem Kreuz in ne türkische Schule gegangen? Nur so zur Info: Bis vor einigen Jahren, genauer gesagt bevor Erdogan an die Macht kam, gab es ein Kopftuchverbot an Universitäten und vielen staatlichen Einrichtungen etc. Und sie waren sehr radikal was dieses Verbot anging.



> Wo gibt es den bitte christliche Erkennungsmerkmale an deutschen Schulen???



Komm nach Bayern, hier findest du genug.



> Die gängige Interpretation des Islam ist in weiten Teilen nicht mit dem europäischen Gesellschaftsbild vereinbar (



Nur hat diese Interpretation in keinster Weise etwas mit dem Islam als solches zu tun. Es ist die allgemeine Kultur die die Frau so unterdrückt. Wenn ein Mann seiner Frau ein Kopftuch aufzwingt, dann tut er dass weil er meint die Kerle wären genauso pervers wie er selbst, deswegen darf man sie nicht sehen. Es ist im Allgemeinen bekannt dass viele  Männer im asiatischen Raum extremst perverse Gedanken und Phantasien haben. Gab ja erst kürzlich den Fall in der Türkei wo ein Busfahrer ein junges Mädchen vergewaltigen wollte und sie anschließend umgebracht hat, und das ist kein Einzelfall.

Das heißt natürlich nicht dass jeder dort so tickt, genauso wie nicht jeder Deutscher ein Kinderschänder ist nur weils hier sehr häufig zu solchen Untaten kommt. Aber tendenziell ist so eine Neigung halt vorhanden.

Glaubt mir, es gibt keine Frau die freiwillig ein Kopftuch trägt. Die Frauen tragen es aus reinster Unterdrückung und haben Angst es abzulegen weil ihr Umfeld sie sonst (rein psychisch) kaputtmachen würde. Und diejenigen die sagen sie würden es aus reinster Überzeugung tragen, tun dies auch nur weil sie jemand dazu "bewegt" hat oder sie so erzogen worden sind.

Privat kann sich jemand von mir aus nen Umschnalldildo auf den Kopf hängen, aber an Schulen haben, mMn, Lehrerinnen mit Kopftüchern nichts verloren. Wiegesagt, es ist ein Bild der Unterdrückung..


----------



## Teutonnen (13. März 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir leben halt nur in einem bedingt säkularisierten Staat


Leider ja. 





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe kein Problem damit, wenn gläubige Personen sich als solche erkennbar zeigen (im Gegenteil) und eine Schuluniform für Lehrer haben wir sowieso nicht. Da stören mich religiöse Symbole am Gebäude (auch bei Ämtern) wesentlich mehr, denn das ist ein Statement der Institution und nicht einer Einzelperson.



Ich bezog mich explizit auf deinen Post und den darin erwähnten Schulen, aber ja, man kann es auf alle öffentlichen Einrichtungen übertragen.


> Scheinbar hat das Bundesverfassungsgericht nach ein paar Jahren auch auf  einmal bemerkt, dass es nicht so ganz mit  Religionsfreiheit/Gleichberechtigung der Religion vereinbar ist, wenn  man an *deutschen Schulen* Kruzifixe aufhängen darf und gezielt  christliche Veranstaltungen in den *Stundenplan* aufnimmt, auf der anderen  Seite es aber Muslimen verbietet, ihre Kleidung selbst zu wählen, weil  diese ja religiös sein könnte.



Zumindest bei den Leuten habe ich kein Problem damit, solange sie nicht missionieren. Frei nach dem Motto "leben und leben lassen". 






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Altes Vorurteil von Leuten, die Statistiken fehldeuten. Aber was soll man von den Brotessern auch erwarten? 50% von denen schneiden in standardisierten Intelligenztests unterdurchschnittlich ab!


Das  sollte Sarkasmus implizieren. Das Blöde an geschriebenem Sarkasmus ist, dass er so schwer vermittelbar ist.  Mea culpa.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur aufzeigen, wie man von einem Thema schnell zum anderen kommt. Mir persönlich wäre es auch lieber, wenn man sich korrekt ausdrücken und bei der Sache bleiben würde. Leider wird einem das nicht gerade leicht gemacht. Stichworte "Islamisierung", "Abendland", "christliche Werte",...







ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alles seeeeehr relativ.
> 1. Was ist "strikt praktiziert"? Wer ist überhaupt "Christ"/"Moslem"? Angeblich soll es eine große christliche Mehrheit in Deutschland geben, aber immer wenn ich mich umschaue, wird das Christentum gar nicht praktiziert. Wenn man de-facto-Atheisten mit reinzählt, dann hat man im Schnitt natürlich einen relativ geringeren Anteil von Strenggläubigen. Das unter denjenigen, die zumindest wöchentlich ein jeweiliges Gebetshaus aufsuchen und dort tatsächlich auch beten (nicht nur mit hingeschleift werden, sondern überzeugte Gläubige sind) bei der einen oder bei der anderen Religion mehr sind, die auch große Teile ihres Alltagsleben an der Religion ausrichten, halte ich für fraglich.



Hier habe ich mich anscheinend erbärmlich schlecht ausgedrückt. Ich versuche es erneut: Durch die lange christliche Geschichte wurde das Christentum so stark mit unserer Kultur verwoben, dass christliche Fundamentalisten weit weniger auffallen, als islamische Fundamentalisten dies tun. So zu sehen, wenn der Papst sich wieder einmal gegen die Benutzung von Kondomen ausspricht, obwohl es gewisse afrikanische Regionen mit 25% HIV+-Quote gibt. Dem gegenüber wird es einen Monat lang durch die Medien geschleift, wenn ein Mitglied des IZR einen Kommentar zum Kopftuch abgibt.

Dadurch entsteht der Eindruck, dass der durchschnittliche Moslem den Islam viel strikter praktiziert als der durchschnittliche Christ.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 2. Hängt wiederum davon ab, was man als "europäisches Gesellschaftsbild" betrachtet. Moderner Humanismus mit vollständiger Gleichberechtigung? Ganz sicher nicht das gleiche. Klassisch deutsches Familienbild, bei dem die Frau für Haushalt und Kinder zuständig ist und sich der Mann um Externes und Versorgung kümmert (alias "CSU-Weltbild")? Das ist ziemlich identisch (nur dass die Frau im Islam auch einen Anspruch darauf hat und der Mann sich ab einem gewissen Alter zumindest um den männlichen Nachwuchs kümmert, anstatt um sein Bier)


Ich beziehe mich eher auf die in den öffentlichen Medien breitgetretenen Fälle wie die VAE, IS usw. Das ist der Islam, über den in Europa überwiegend berichtet wird (ob dies auch die im Schnitt am häufigsten praktizierte Version des Islam ist, ist hierfür irrelevant) und damit wird ein Grossteil der öffentlichen Meinungsbildung beeinflusst. Es ist ein Bisschen so, als wenn von den christlichen Kirchen nur noch im Zusammenhang mit Kinderpornographie/Pädophilie berichtet würde.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 3. Ich kenne weder eine "europäische Partei", noch eine "muslimische". Wir reden hier von der individuellen Religionsausübung und wer da anfängt, willkürlich ein geschlossenes "die" zu postulieren, der driftet eben erstaunlich oft in allgemeine Ausländerfeindlichkeit ab...


Im Bezug auf die Gesprächsführer als Pars pro toto, ja. Im Moment dreht es sich wohl am Ehesten um "Legislative <-> IZR" (wobei ich den IZR für weit fundamentalistischer halte als den durchschnittlichen "Moslem" - genau wie die Kirchenmitglieder im Schnitt weit fundamentalistischer sind als der durchschnittliche "Christ")


----------



## jan455 (13. März 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Und was genau soll uns das sagen? Dass deine Meinung politisch absolut korrekt ist dadurch? Dass deine Meinung die Richtige ist weil du "angehender" Politiker bist? Versteh den Zusatz nicht so ganz. Ich kenne Politiker die die Geschichte ihrer eigenen Partei nicht kennen, Politiker die sich gerne nackte Kinder angucken, Politiker die gern Steuern sparen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit dem Satz, dass ich angehender Politiker bin, hat in dem Fall nichts mit meiner Argumentation zutun, da hast du recht. War wohl ein Fehler das hinzuschreiben, da ich mich außerdem auch noch falsch ausgedrückt habe (bin nur Mitglied einer Jugendorganisation einer nicht verfassungsfeindlichen Partei). Aber im Ernst bringt dich dieser Satz jetzt wirklich so auf die Palme, dass du extra einen 3 Zeiler zu dem Thema für mich geschrieben hast, is ja süß  Ach bist du jetzt etwa der Allwissende oder was, dass du jetzt in unsere abgeschlossene Diskussion nochmal reinplatzt,( is mir eigentlich egal!?!) Hab ich es hier nötig mit Fachwissen anzugeben, nein hab ich nicht. und dass mit bayrischen Schulen bezog sich in meinem Beitrag ausschließlich auf Privatschulen in christlicher Hand. @Threshold


----------



## Teutonnen (13. März 2015)

Deutschland hat keine Verfassung. Das Grundgesetz nimmt zwar diese Rolle ein, ist aber technisch gesehen keine Verfassung, da nicht durch eine Volksabstimmung ratifiziert.


----------



## Olstyle (13. März 2015)

Das Grundgesetz("Kurztitel) ist eine Bundesverfassung("Art") .


----------



## Teutonnen (13. März 2015)

Ja - etabliert durch die Besatzungsmächte des Westens, nicht durch eine Volksabstimmung.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2015)

jan455 schrieb:


> und dass mit bayrischen Schulen bezog sich in meinem Beitrag ausschließlich auf Privatschulen in christlicher Hand. @Threshold



Frag mich nicht, wie das in Bayern ist.
Ich weiß, dass hier im Norden alle christlichen Träger zu 100% vom Staat finanziert werden.
Egal ob sie Bildung, Kinderbetreuung oder Pflege anbieten.

Um wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen.
Ich finde, dass der Einfluss der Kirche zu groß ist. Alleine dass der Staat für die Kirche die Steuer eintreibt, geht gar nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (13. März 2015)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ja - etabliert durch die Besatzungsmächte des Westens, nicht durch eine Volksabstimmung.


Ratifiziert durch deutsche Volksvertreter, was in einer repräsentativen Demokratie vollkommen ausreichend ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. März 2015)

Was genau muss eine Verfassung denn haben?

Laut Wiki sieht das so aus:



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Als Verfassung wird das zentrale Rechts*dokument oder der zentrale Rechtsbestand eines Staates, Gliedstaates oder Staatenverbundes (vgl. Vertrag über eine Verfassung für Europa) bezeichnet. Sie regelt den grundlegenden organisatorischen Staatsaufbau, die territoriale Gliederung des Staates, die Beziehung zu seinen Gliedstaaten und zu anderen Staaten sowie das Verhältnis zu seinen Normunterworfenen und deren wichtigste Rechte und Pflichten. Die auf diese Weise konstituierten Staatsgewalten sind an die Verfassung als oberste Norm gebunden und ihre Macht über die Normunterworfenen wird durch sie begrenzt. Die verfassunggebende Gewalt geht in demokratischen Staaten vom Staatsvolk aus. Verfassungen enthalten meist auch Staatsaufgaben- und Staatszielbestimmungen, diese finden sich häufig in einer Präambel wieder.



Für mein Dafürhalten (und auch das der überwiegenden Mehrheit aller Verfassungsrechtler) gibt es in Deutschland genau * ein * Rechtsdokument, dass diese Voraussetzungen erfüllt.

Das Grundgesetz.


----------



## Olstyle (13. März 2015)

Sagen wir es mal so: 
Wie sollte ein*Verfassung*sgericht irgend einen Sinn ergeben wenn es keine Verfassung geben würde?


----------



## Teutonnen (13. März 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> > Als Verfassung wird das zentrale Rechts*dokument oder der zentrale  Rechtsbestand eines Staates, Gliedstaates oder Staatenverbundes (vgl.  Vertrag über eine Verfassung für Europa) bezeichnet. Sie regelt den  grundlegenden organisatorischen Staatsaufbau, die territoriale  Gliederung des Staates, die Beziehung zu seinen Gliedstaaten und zu  anderen Staaten sowie das Verhältnis zu seinen Normunterworfenen und  deren wichtigste Rechte und Pflichten. Die auf diese Weise  konstituierten Staatsgewalten sind an die Verfassung als oberste Norm  gebunden und ihre Macht über die Normunterworfenen wird durch sie  begrenzt. *Die verfassunggebende Gewalt geht in demokratischen Staaten  vom Staatsvolk aus*. Verfassungen enthalten meist auch Staatsaufgaben-  und Staatszielbestimmungen, diese finden sich häufig in einer Präambel  wieder.



Genau das war eben nicht der Fall - die nach dem Krieg von den Alliierten eingesetzten (!) deutschen Politiker haben im Auftrag eben jener einen Entwurf für ein vorübergehendes Grundgerüst ausgearbeitet, welcher bis zur Wiedervereinigung des gesamten deutschen Staatsgebietes in Kraft bleiben sollte. Darüber gab es weder eine Volksabstimmung noch waren die Vertreter demokratisch gewählt worden. 

Ursprünglich war die Idee auch, dass es nach der Wiedervereinigung (damals ging man noch davon aus, dass es recht zügig gehen würde und nicht bis 1989 dauern würde) ordentliche Wahlen geben würde und daran anschliessend eine verfassungsgebende Versammlung. Nur war das Grundgesetz vom Entwurf her so gut und die geschichtliche Entwicklung anders als erwartet, dass man nun vierzig Jahre damit gut ausgekommen ist und es einfach behalten hat.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. März 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sagen wir es mal so:
> Wie sollte ein*Verfassung*sgericht irgend einen Sinn wenn es keine Verfassung geben würde?



Gut, dass würde ich nicht als Argument gelten lassen. 

Das zweite "D" in DDR stand auch für Demokratisch, aber das war die DDR definitv nicht 



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Genau das war eben nicht der Fall - die nach dem Krieg von den Alliierten eingesetzten (!) deutschen Poliziker haben im Auftrag eben jener einen Entwurf für ein vorübergehendes Grundgerüst ausgearbeitet, welcher bis zur Wiedervereinigung des gesamten deutschen Staatsgebietes in Kraft bleiben sollte. Darüber gab es weder eine Volksabstimmung noch waren die Vertreter demokratisch gewählt worden.



Wer hat das GG ausgearbeitet?

Der Parlamentarische Rat. Und woraus bestand der?

Aus Volksvertretern, die in den Bundesländer der BRD demokratisch in den Länderparlamentern gewählt worden waren.

Es ist richtig, die Westallierten haben die deutschen Politiker beauftragt eine Verfassung zu erstellen. Ausgearbeitet wurden sie trotzdem von demokratisch (sprich vom Volk) gewählten Politikern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. März 2015)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Zumindest bei den Leuten habe ich kein Problem damit, solange sie nicht missionieren. Frei nach dem Motto "leben und leben lassen".



Die Vermittlung christlicher Ansichten -und das ist in meinen Augen eine Form von Missionierung/Indoktrinierung- ist aber Sinn und Zweck des christlichen Religionsunterrichtes...



> Das  sollte Sarkasmus implizieren. Das Blöde an geschriebenem Sarkasmus ist, dass er so schwer vermittelbar ist.  Mea culpa.



Wenn du dir meine Antwort noch einmal ganz genau durchließt, wirst du feststellen, dass deine letzten beiden Sätze ein perfekter Beweis ihrer selbst sind


----------



## Teutonnen (14. März 2015)

Bei den Leuten, nicht bei den Institutionen.


----------



## Anticrist (15. März 2015)

> Wer hat das GG ausgearbeitet?



Genaugenommen waren es 2 US-Anwälte


----------



## lozux (15. März 2015)

Ich muss hier mal ein paar Sachen loswerden:

1. Ich wurde nie im evangelischen Religionsunterricht missioniert oder sonstiges. War immer eher Religionsgeschichte, jetzt in der Oberstufe fast nur noch Philosophie etc.

2. Wieso seit ihr alle so kontra Religionen? Für mich ist die (evangelische) Kirche vor Allem ein Träger und (durch Jugendarbeit etc.) Vermittler westlicher (und das sind wegen unserer Geschichte eben auch christliche) Werte. Wenn ich in die Kirche gehe, geht es in der Predigt hauptsächlich um Nächstenliebe, Toleranz und Sozialcourage. Außerdem gibt es sehr viele christliche Hilfsorganisationen. Diese bösen gläubigen Christen scheinen ja ganz gern zu helfen.

3. Ich selber bin zwar Christ, und werde auch nach meinem 18. Lebensjahr weiterhin Christ bleiben und diese Gemeinschaft (zumindest die evangelische) unterstützen, sehe mich aber keinesfalls als streng gläubig. 

4. Lasst die Lehrerinnen doch Kopftuch tragen. Solange sie ihren Glauben aus dem Unterricht raus halten und nicht missionieren gehen, ist das doch nicht schlimm. Wenn man schon Leute bestimmte Berufe wegen einem rein äußerlichen Merkmal nicht ausüben lässt, wo führt das hin. Auch Christbäume in Schulen sind völlig in Ordnung, die Schulgemeinschaft darf auch weihnachtliche Stimmung haben (sofern sie das denn wollen). 

Lg lozux


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. März 2015)

Nun für mich ist Religion nichts weiter als eine Ansammlung veralteter Weltbilder und Unterwerfung einer nicht unbedingt real existierenden Sache. . Deshalb intessiert mich das einen Dreck.


----------



## Sparanus (16. März 2015)

Es ist die Frage ob du an Gott glaubst oder er deinen Alltag bestimmt.


----------



## lozux (16. März 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist die Frage ob du an Gott glaubst oder er deinen Alltag bestimmt.


Nein, und ich denke das ist eben bei 0.xx Prozent der Christen das so ist. Bei Muslimen ist das anders, auch wenn viele hier die ich kenne auch nicht mehr gläubig sind.


----------



## Amon (16. März 2015)

Also ich würde meine Kinder von keiner Lehrerin unterrichten lassen die ein Kopftuch trägt, so viel steht fest! Religiöse Symbole (egal welcher Art) haben in der Schule nichts zu suchen. Mich wundert bei der ganzen Sache einfach nur dass jeder Muslim den ich kenne mir sagt dass das Kopftuch nichts mit der Religion zu tun hat, sich das BVG aber auf die freie Ausübung der Religion beruft.

Aber warten wir einfach mal 10 Jahre ab wenn hier alle Frauen in Burka und nur in Begleitung eines Mannes auf die Straße gehen dürfen, die Scharia geltendes Recht ist weil wir Deutschen es aus falscher Toleranz verpennt haben unsere Kultur, unsere Gesellschaft und unsere Werte zu verteidigen. Nur dann wird es zu spät sein!


----------



## Anticrist (16. März 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Also ich würde meine Kinder von keiner Lehrerin unterrichten lassen die ein Kopftuch trägt, so viel steht fest! Religiöse Symbole (egal welcher Art) haben in der Schule nichts zu suchen. Mich wundert bei der ganzen Sache einfach nur dass jeder Muslim den ich kenne mir sagt dass das Kopftuch nichts mit der Religion zu tun hat, sich das BVG aber auf die freie Ausübung der Religion beruft.
> 
> Aber warten wir einfach mal 10 Jahre ab wenn hier alle Frauen in Burka und nur in Begleitung eines Mannes auf die Straße gehen dürfen, die Scharia geltendes Recht ist weil wir Deutschen es aus falscher Toleranz verpennt haben unsere Kultur, unsere Gesellschaft und unsere Werte zu verteidigen. Nur dann wird es zu spät sein!



Oh ja, der Untergang des Abendlandes steht unmittelbar bevor .. schnell AfD, NPD, Rep .. am besten alle auf einmal wählen um den drohenden Armageddon noch abzuwehren


----------



## Amon (17. März 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Oh ja, der Untergang des Abendlandes steht unmittelbar bevor .. schnell AfD, NPD, Rep .. am besten alle auf einmal wählen um den drohenden Armageddon noch abzuwehren



Schön wie die AfD immer mit den Nazi Parteien in einen Topf geworfen wird...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. März 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Schön wie die AfD immer mit den Nazi Parteien in einen Topf geworfen wird...


Nun die sagen die haben merkwürdigerweise auch den Slogan : Wir sind nicht das Sozialamt der Welt.  Mal ganz abgesehen von einigen Aussagen der Politiker.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. März 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Nun die sagen die haben merkwürdigerweise auch den Slogan : Wir sind nicht das Sozialamt der Welt.  Mal ganz abgesehen von einigen Aussagen der Politiker.



Und was ist an dem Spruch "Wir sind nicht das Sozialamt der Welt" verkehrt?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. März 2015)

Ist von der NPD. Nur etwas verdreht. 
Dieser zeigt Oberflächlichkeit und das sie nicht bereit sind irgendwie irgendwem zu helfen


----------



## Adi1 (17. März 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und was ist an dem Spruch "Wir sind nicht das Sozialamt der Welt" verkehrt?



Da ist durchaus was Wahres dran. 

Wir können ja im Endeffekt nur das Geld ausgeben, welches auch da ist, solange Schäuble an seiner +/- Null festhält.

Im Moment sprudeln die Steuern, die Frage ist nur wie lange die Konjunktur noch anhält, damit der Staat solche Ausgaben packt.

Die nächste Krise kommt ganz sicher, und die Kredite an Griechenland müssen als Totalverlust abgeschrieben werden.

Ohne Kohle wir unser Finanzminister auch sparen müssen.

Jetzt dürft Ihr drei mal raten, wo es losgeht.


----------



## Sparanus (17. März 2015)

Es gehört sich in Europa einfach die Kopfbedeckung in geschlossenen Räumen abzunehmen.


----------



## der-sack88 (18. März 2015)

"Wir sind nicht das Sozialamt der Welt" ist einfach nur menschenverachtend, wenn wir gleichzeitig dafür sorgen, dass es dem Rest der Welt schlechter geht oder wir zumindest verhindern, dass es denen besser geht. Wir bezahlen den Näherinnen vielleicht 3 Cent die Stunde, und wenn denen ihr Dach auf den Kopf fällt, ist das halb so schlimm, die sind ja anscheinend minderwertige Menschen oder so. Wir überfluten Afrika mit in der EU hergestellten und deswegen billigen Lebensmitteln (bzw. mit den Resten, für die wir uns hier zu fein sind), zwingen z.B. Ghana, keine Zölle einzuführen, um unseren Dreck auch ja billiger anbieten zu können, sorgen so dafür, dass ein großer Teil der Bevölkerung keinen Job mehr hat, und regen uns dann auf, wenn die nach Europa flüchten, um hier für kaum mehr Geld wieder auf Plantagen ausgebeutet zu werden.
Wir sorgen dafür, dass es einem Teil der Welt dreckig geht, nur, damit es bei uns noch mehr Überfluss gibt, sind aber auf der anderen Seite nicht bereit, "Sozialamt der Welt" zu spielen, um die Folgen ein wenig zu lindern. Das passt in meinen Augen absolut nicht zusammen, das ist menschenverachtend.
Wenn man sich mal überlegt, dass es anscheinend heutzutage als absolut in Ordnung angesehen wird, dass die Leute in Afrika verhungern, weil sie dank der Hühnchenreste und Tomatenreste, die aus Europa kommen, ihren Job verloren haben und sich so unseren Abfall nicht mehr leisten können, oder dass die im Mittelmeer ertrinken, solange die nur nicht in die EU kommen...


Wenn man Kopftücher verbieten will, dann verbietet man bitte auch Kreuze um den Hals, Kreuze im Klassenzimmer, statt Religionsunterricht gibts Ethik für alle. Ethik auf freiwilliger Basis ist keine Lösung, ich wurde damals gezwungen, Religion zu nehmen, weil es bei den Fächern, die ich wählen musste, einfach nicht anders ging.
Dass sich über die Kopftücher mehr aufgeregt wird als über schlechte Lehrer ist aber schon sehr aussagekräftig. Wenn man z.B. in der Grundschule die falsche erwischt und die dann 4 Jahre ertragen muss... dagegen ist ein Kopftuch eine Wohltat. Also pro Kopftücher, solange die Religion im Unterricht keine Rolle spielt und man nicht merkt, dass der Lehrkörper an Fantasiewesen glaubt. Wie gesagt, mit Reli gibts ein ganzes Fach, das Fantasiewesen gewidmet ist. Unsere Kinder sollten es uns wert sein, die Besten der Besten zu nehmen, und davon insgesamt mehr als jetzt, sollte da mal die eine oder andere Kopftuchträgerin darunter sein, wen juckts solange die Bildung stimmt.
Und das Argument "gehört sich so" ist ja wohl Schwachsinn. "War schon immer so, muss immer so sein". Die Gegenseite argumentiert "es gehört sich so, dass muslimische Frauen Kopftücher tragen".


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. März 2015)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> "Wir sind nicht das Sozialamt der Welt" ist einfach nur menschenverachtend, wenn wir gleichzeitig dafür sorgen, dass es dem Rest der Welt schlechter geht oder wir zumindest verhindern, dass es denen besser geht.



Also ist es unsere Aufgabe, dass es dem Rest der Welt besser geht? Ich dachte ja bisher immer, das wäre die Aufgabe, der jeweiligen Länder.

Guck dir z.b. China an. Das war vor 100 Jahren noch (im Vergleich zu Europa und Amerika) ein rückständiges dritte Welt Land. Mittlerweile sind sie dabei, den USA wirtschaftlich den Rang abzulaufen.

Was lernen wir daraus? Man kann es schaffen, mit harter Arbeit und dem Willen etwas zu ändern. Aber ständig nur rumheulen, dass die bösen erste Welt Länder einen ausbeuten, bringt einen nicht voran.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wir bezahlen den Näherinnen vielleicht 3 Cent die Stunde, und wenn denen ihr Dach auf den Kopf fällt, ist das halb so schlimm, die sind ja anscheinend minderwertige Menschen oder so.



Also * ich * bezahle keine Näherin. Auch bin * ich * kein Architekt oder Statiker, der für Fabriken zuständig ist. 

Deine Beschwerden sind an die falschen Leute adressiert. Richte deinen Unmut gegen die Firmen bzw. die Baubehörden, der jeweiligen Länder.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wir überfluten Afrika mit in der EU hergestellten und deswegen billigen Lebensmitteln (bzw. mit den Resten, für die wir uns hier zu fein sind), zwingen z.B. Ghana, keine Zölle einzuführen, um unseren Dreck auch ja billiger anbieten zu können, sorgen so dafür, dass ein großer Teil der Bevölkerung keinen Job mehr hat, und regen uns dann auf, wenn die nach Europa flüchten, um hier für kaum mehr Geld wieder auf Plantagen ausgebeutet zu werden.



China schafft es auch billiger als Europa zu produzieren. Wenn Afrika (z.b. Ghana) nicht schafft, billiger zu produzieren, haben sie halt Pech. Gleiches Thema, die Afrikaner sollten, statt ständig zu jammern, einfach mal in * ihren * Ländern arbeiten und dafür sorgen, dass ich * vor Ort * die Lebensverhältnisse bessern.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wir sorgen dafür, dass es einem Teil der Welt dreckig geht, nur, damit es bei uns noch mehr Überfluss gibt, sind aber auf der anderen Seite nicht bereit, "Sozialamt der Welt" zu spielen, um die Folgen ein wenig zu lindern. Das passt in meinen Augen absolut nicht zusammen, das ist menschenverachtend.



Siehe zuvor, andere Länder haben es doch auch geschafft, wenn die afrikanischen Länder nicht willens oder fähig sind, sich zu verbessern, ist es deren Schuld.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich mal überlegt, dass es anscheinend heutzutage als absolut in Ordnung angesehen wird, dass die Leute in Afrika verhungern, weil sie dank der Hühnchenreste und Tomatenreste, die aus Europa kommen, ihren Job verloren haben und sich so unseren Abfall nicht mehr leisten können, oder dass die im Mittelmeer ertrinken, solange die nur nicht in die EU kommen...



Siehe zuvor. 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wenn man Kopftücher verbieten will, dann verbietet man bitte auch Kreuze um den Hals, Kreuze im Klassenzimmer, statt Religionsunterricht gibts Ethik für alle. Ethik auf freiwilliger Basis ist keine Lösung, ich wurde damals gezwungen, Religion zu nehmen, weil es bei den Fächern, die ich wählen musste, einfach nicht anders ging.



Was hat das Kopftuch überhaupt mit dem Islam zu tun? Wenn man behauptet, dass Kopftuch (oder die Burka) unterdrückt die Frauen, heißt es von Islamverbänden immer: „Das hat nichts mit dem Islam zu tun, das steht nicht mal im Koran“, wenn man allerdings das Kopftuch dann aber verbieten will, sagen die selben Islamverbände, dass das die Religionsfreiheit unterdrückt.

Ja was denn nun? Unabhängig davon gehört das Kopftuch, als politische Aussage einer undemokratischen, mittelalterlichen Ideologie sowieso verboten. 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Dass sich über die Kopftücher mehr aufgeregt wird als über schlechte Lehrer ist aber schon sehr aussagekräftig. Wenn man z.B. in der Grundschule die falsche erwischt und die dann 4 Jahre ertragen muss... dagegen ist ein Kopftuch eine Wohltat. Also pro Kopftücher, solange die Religion im Unterricht keine Rolle spielt und man nicht merkt, dass der Lehrkörper an Fantasiewesen glaubt. Wie gesagt, mit Reli gibts ein ganzes Fach, das Fantasiewesen gewidmet ist. Unsere Kinder sollten es uns wert sein, die Besten der Besten zu nehmen, und davon insgesamt mehr als jetzt, sollte da mal die eine oder andere Kopftuchträgerin darunter sein, wen juckts solange die Bildung stimmt.



Weil schlechte Lehrer nunmal nicht alle Ungläubigen töten wollen. Das ist ein kleiner Qualitätsunterschied.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Und das Argument "gehört sich so" ist ja wohl Schwachsinn. "War schon immer so, muss immer so sein". Die Gegenseite argumentiert "es gehört sich so, dass muslimische Frauen Kopftücher tragen".



Es gibt jede Menge islamische Länder. Dort können die muslimischen Frauen doch sehr gerne das Kopftuch tragen. Ich wäre sofort für eine Steuererhöhung, wenn davon die Rückreise dieser Leute bezahlt werden würde


----------



## der-sack88 (18. März 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also ist es unsere Aufgabe, dass es dem Rest der Welt besser geht? Ich dachte ja bisher immer, das wäre die Aufgabe, der jeweiligen Länder.
> 
> 
> Guck dir z.b. China an. Das war vor 100 Jahren noch (im Vergleich zu Europa und Amerika) ein rückständiges dritte Welt Land. Mittlerweile sind sie dabei, den USA wirtschaftlich den Rang abzulaufen.
> ...




Blödsinn. Wir sorgen dafür, dass es denen dreckig geht. Und statt denen zumindest zu helfen beschweren sich Pegida usw., wenn die an ihrer Situation was ändern wollen.
Und gab es bei China z.B. den IWF, der China gezwungen hat, auf Zölle zu verzichten? Sicher nicht. In Afrika aber schon. Das ist eine komplett andere Situation.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also * ich * bezahle keine Näherin. Auch bin * ich * kein Architekt oder Statiker, der für Fabriken zuständig ist.
> 
> Deine Beschwerden sind an die falschen Leute adressiert. Richte deinen Unmut gegen die Firmen bzw. die Baubehörden, der jeweiligen Länder.




Naja, die Firmen in den jeweiligen Ländern wären sicher eher bereit, mehr zu zahlen, wenn sie selbst mehr bekommen würden... bei Adidas, Nike, kik was weiß ich, muss eben möglichst viel ganz oben ankommen, und das geht am besten, indem ganz unten (bei den Näherinnen) garnichts ankomme. Wir kaufen eben den Scheiß, und zwar mehr oder weniger alle. Also müssen wir uns da selbst an die Nase fassen.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> China schafft es auch billiger als Europa zu produzieren. Wenn Afrika (z.b. Ghana) nicht schafft, billiger zu produzieren, haben sie halt Pech. Gleiches Thema, die Afrikaner sollten, statt ständig zu jammern, einfach mal in * ihren * Ländern arbeiten und dafür sorgen, dass ich * vor Ort * die Lebensverhältnisse bessern.




Wie wärs dann, einfach die Ghanaer in Ruhe zu lassen und sie nicht dazu zu zwingen, unseren subventionierten Abfall zu essen?




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Siehe zuvor, andere Länder haben es doch auch geschafft, wenn die afrikanischen Länder nicht willens oder fähig sind, sich zu verbessern, ist es deren Schuld.




Siehe zuvor. "Deren Schuld" klingt pervers, wenn sie sich einfach nur dem Zwang des IWF beugen können, müssen, was auch immer. Es ist deren Schuld, dass wir so massiv in deren Wirtschaft eingreifen, nur damit es uns noch besser geht? Meine Fresse.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was hat das Kopftuch überhaupt mit dem Islam zu tun? Wenn man behauptet, dass Kopftuch (oder die Burka) unterdrückt die Frauen, heißt es von Islamverbänden immer: „Das hat nichts mit dem Islam zu tun, das steht nicht mal im Koran“, wenn man allerdings das Kopftuch dann aber verbieten will, sagen die selben Islamverbände, dass das die Religionsfreiheit unterdrückt.
> 
> Ja was denn nun? Unabhängig davon gehört das Kopftuch, als politische Aussage einer undemokratischen, mittelalterlichen Ideologie sowieso verboten.




Und wenn Frauen aus freien Stücken das Kopftuch tragen? Gibt ja auch Frauen, die freiwillig in ein Kloster gehen und ihr Leben lang das Zeug von da tragen. Sollte man Klöster verbieten?
Wenn jemand freiwillig ein Kopftuch tragen will, sehe ich keinen Grund, es verbieten zu wollen. Frauen können auch ohne Kopftuch unterdrückt werden (gibt dafür sicher genug Beispiele in Urdeutschen Haushalten), genau wie ein Kopftuch nicht automatisch für Unterdrückung steht.
Solange man dem mittelalterlichen Christentum folgen kann und es überall Kreuze zu sehen gibt halte ich diese Forderung nach einem generellen Kopftuchverbot für unsinnig und undurchfürbar. Wenn, dann sollte man Nägel mit Köpfen machen und Religion komplett aus dem öffentlichen Leben ausschließen. Kein schreiender Muezzin (aber wo in Deutschland gibts die schon?) und kein Glockengeläut mehr, keine Übertragungen von Gottesdiensten im Fernsehen, keine Kopftücher und keine Kippa...




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil schlechte Lehrer nunmal nicht alle Ungläubigen töten wollen. Das ist ein kleiner Qualitätsunterschied.




Alle Muslime sind also blutrünstige Bestien? Komisch, bisher hat nicht jeder einzelne von denen versucht, mich sofort umzubringen, sobald er mich gesehen hat.
Im Ernst, du kannst doch lesen, oder? Ich habe von Lehrerinnen geschrieben, die sich alleine durch das Kopftuch von dem Rest unterscheiden. Nicht von militanten Islamistinnen.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es gibt jede Menge islamische Länder. Dort können die muslimischen Frauen doch sehr gerne das Kopftuch tragen. Ich wäre sofort für eine Steuererhöhung, wenn davon die Rückreise dieser Leute bezahlt werden würde




Damit die dann von IS usw. dort umgebracht werden? Die meisten sind nicht ohne Grund hier...
Du kannst dir ja ne Knarre besorgen und das hier selbst erledigen, ist wahrscheinlich günstiger für den Steuerzahler. Einfach die Birne wegpusten, wenn jemand ein Kopftuch trägt.
Aber aufpassen, nicht nur Muslime tragen Kopftücher. Auch bei Katholiken gehörte es lange zur Pflicht, im Gottesdienst Kopftuch zu tragen. Andere wie z.B. die Amish tragen heute noch Kopftuch. Oder Elisabeth II, die oft Kopftuch trägt. Willst du die britische Königin in ein muslimisches Land abschieben?
Auch Nonnen tragen Kopftücher. Werden die dann auch verboten? Vor allem, da es z.B. bei uns an der Grundschule noch unterichtende Nonnen gab, an einer staatlichen Schule. Ist gar nicht soooo lange her. Könnte sogar immer noch der Fall sein...
Warum gibts niemand der die Unterdrückung der Frau im Judentum anprangert? Dort gelten Frauen als "Eigentum des Mannes" und sind z.B. bei der Ausübung ihrer Religion stark eingeschränkt.
Aber immer schön weiter auf Kopftüchern rumhacken, passt schon.


----------



## Captn (18. März 2015)

Das Problem an deinen Flüchtlingen ist aber, dass der geringste Anteil aus den Krisengebieten in und um Syrien kommt.

Der Rest ist also illegal und/oder als Wirtschaftsflüchtling unterwegs.

Was aber hat Deutschland mit der Armut der Afrikaner zu tun?


----------



## der-sack88 (18. März 2015)

Wirtschaftsflüchtling ist so ein irreführender Begriff... in gewisser Weise ist der Afrikaner, der aus Afrika flieht, weil er aller Vorraussicht nach in den nächsten Wochen oder Monaten verhungert, genau so ein Wirtschaftsflüchtling, wie Helene Fischer, oder?
Generell kann man das ganze systematisch kaum Erfassen, vor allem weil die Motive für Flucht so unglaublich vielschichtig sind. Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge von "rechtmäßigen" Asylsuchenden zu unterscheiden ist kaum möglich. Deswegen ist mir dieses "alle, die nicht aus Kriesengebieten kommen, sind illegal" irgendwie zu platt.

Und zur Armut in Afrika habe ich mich jetzt schon zweimal geäußert. Es ist nicht unbedingt nur Deutschland, Deutschland ist nur ein Teil der Ausbeuter. Aber nochmal kurz:
In der EU ist die Agrarwirtschaft subventioniert, weil sie sich sonst nicht lohnt. Ohne Subventionen hätten wir leider keine Landwirte mehr, weil die sonst teilweise sogar draufzahlen würden, zumindest bei manchen Pflanzen und in manchen Gebieten. Die meisten sind eben nicht mehr bereit, für gutes Essen adäquat Geld auszugeben, sondern essen lieber billigen Dreck (sonst gäbe es Verbrecher wie Wiesenhof garnicht). Es wird aber nicht alles verarbeitet, weil wir uns in Europa zu fein sind, z.B. Tomaten zu essen, die nicht zu 99% dem Idealbild einer Tomate entsprechen. Zumindest glauben dass die Unternehmen. Genau so z.B. bei Hühnchen, da wird auch nicht alles für den europäischen Markt verarbeitet.
Gleichzeitig zwingen wir (in Form des IWF) afrikanische Länder dazu, keine Einfuhrzölle zu erheben. Jetzt kommen die Essensreste ins Spiel, die nach Afrika geschafft werden. Die sind günstiger als die vor Ort produzierten, weil wir in Europa mit viel weniger Aufwand mehr Ertrag haben, die EU die Landwirtschaft zusätzlich subventioniert und weil wir für den Export nach Afrika keine Zölle zahlen müssen, was wir dem IWF zu verdanken haben. Da kann kein Bauer vor Ort konkurrieren.


----------



## Captn (18. März 2015)

Wie du selbst so schön sagst, macht Deutschland zwar nur einen Teil des von dir beschriebenen Übels aus. Wenn ich mir aber die Flüchtlingsverteilung angucke, sieht das ganze anders aus.

Was wäre wohl, wenn Deutschland kein EU-Land wäre?


----------



## der-sack88 (18. März 2015)

Da macht Deutschland auch nur einen Teil aus. Und der Teil ist absolut gerechtfertigt, relativ betrachtet. Und alles andere, als das relativ zu betrachten ist Blödsinn, es sei denn, man hält es für eine gute Idee, dass Länder wie Estland genau so viele Flüchtlinge aufnehmen müssen wie Deutschland...
Bei den Zahlen wird gerne übertrieben, aber selbst die konservative Süddeutsche kommt zu einem harmlosen Ergebnis.
Panikmache ist da absolut unangebracht.


----------



## Captn (18. März 2015)

Dann nimm nochmal die Ergebnisse der Welt und das ganze sieht anders aus.

EU-Flüchtlingskrise: De Maizière fordert schnelle Lösung - NachrichtenPolitik - Deutschland - DIE WELT


----------



## der-sack88 (18. März 2015)

Du hast aber schon gemerkt, dass die Zahlen annähernd dieselben sind? "Ganz anders" ist nur die Sicht AUF die Zahlen.
Dass das Springer-Blatt es so darstellen will, als das wir unverhältnis mäßig viel aufnehmen ist klar, die machen sowieso Terror wo es nur geht, bei der Welt vielleicht ein klein wenig subtiler als in der Bild.
Aber mit absoluten Zahlen kann man nicht argumentieren, hab ich übrigens schonmal geschrieben.


----------



## Captn (18. März 2015)

Verglichen mit der Größe und Bevölkerungsdichte anderer EU-Länder ist das trotzdem ein Witz.


----------



## Sparanus (18. März 2015)

Kaaruzo hat eindeutig ein zu negatives Bild von den Moslems und ich finde wir sollten auch zum christlichen auch jüdischen und islamischen Religionsunterricht für alle anbieten. Also ein Halbjahr Islamisch usw. 
Aber komplett auf Deutsch und von in Deutschland unter deutscher Aufsicht ausgebildeten Theologen. 


Zu der Sache mit Afrika:
Zu viel Korruption und zu wenig Bildung. 
Außerdem wie soll man bei dem Bevölkerungswachstum die ganze Welt ernähren und gleichzeitig gegen Genmanipulation bei Pflanzen vorgehen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. März 2015)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wirtschaftsflüchtling ist so ein irreführender Begriff... in gewisser Weise ist der Afrikaner, der aus Afrika flieht, weil er aller Vorraussicht nach in den nächsten Wochen oder Monaten verhungert, genau so ein Wirtschaftsflüchtling, wie Helene Fischer, oder?



Helene Fischer ist Russlanddeutsche. D.h. (auch wenn ich die näheren Umstände ihrer Einwanderung nicht kenne) es gibt hier zumindest eine Schnittmenge zu unserem Land.

Die kann ich bei Afrikaner nicht erkennen. Sofern diese Leute keinen begründeten Asylanspruch haben, sind es Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge und als solche abzuweisen bzw. abzuschieben.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Generell kann man das ganze systematisch kaum Erfassen, vor allem weil die Motive für Flucht so unglaublich vielschichtig sind. Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge von "rechtmäßigen" Asylsuchenden zu unterscheiden ist kaum möglich. Deswegen ist mir dieses "alle, die nicht aus Kriesengebieten kommen, sind illegal" irgendwie zu platt.



Doch es ist ganz leicht zu unterscheiden.

GG - Einzelnorm

Wer nachweisen kann, dass er politisch verfolgt wird, darf gerne (vorübergehend) bleiben. Wer diesen Nachweise nicht erbringen kann oder will, hat halt Pech gehabt. 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Und zur Armut in Afrika habe ich mich jetzt schon zweimal geäußert. Es ist nicht unbedingt nur Deutschland, Deutschland ist nur ein Teil der Ausbeuter. Aber nochmal kurz:
> In der EU ist die Agrarwirtschaft subventioniert, weil sie sich sonst nicht lohnt. Ohne Subventionen hätten wir leider keine Landwirte mehr, weil die sonst teilweise sogar draufzahlen würden, zumindest bei manchen Pflanzen und in manchen Gebieten. Die meisten sind eben nicht mehr bereit, für gutes Essen adäquat Geld auszugeben, sondern essen lieber billigen Dreck (sonst gäbe es Verbrecher wie Wiesenhof garnicht). Es wird aber nicht alles verarbeitet, weil wir uns in Europa zu fein sind, z.B. Tomaten zu essen, die nicht zu 99% dem Idealbild einer Tomate entsprechen. Zumindest glauben dass die Unternehmen. Genau so z.B. bei Hühnchen, da wird auch nicht alles für den europäischen Markt verarbeitet.
> Gleichzeitig zwingen wir (in Form des IWF) afrikanische Länder dazu, keine Einfuhrzölle zu erheben. Jetzt kommen die Essensreste ins Spiel, die nach Afrika geschafft werden. Die sind günstiger als die vor Ort produzierten, weil wir in Europa mit viel weniger Aufwand mehr Ertrag haben, die EU die Landwirtschaft zusätzlich subventioniert und weil wir für den Export nach Afrika keine Zölle zahlen müssen, was wir dem IWF zu verdanken haben. Da kann kein Bauer vor Ort konkurrieren.



Ich verweise nochmal gerne auf mein Beispiel mit China. Das war vor 100 Jahren auch noch der Spielball der europäischen Großmächte.

China hat es aber mit harter Arbeit und Disziplin geschafft, von einem rückständigen dritte Welt Land zu der größten Volkswirtschaft der Welt zu entwickeln.

Wenn die afrikanischen Länder nicht willens oder fähig sind, dasselbe zu tun, ist es deren Schuld, nicht die unsere. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Kaaruzo hat eindeutig ein zu negatives Bild von den Moslems und ich finde wir sollten auch zum christlichen auch jüdischen und islamischen Religionsunterricht für alle anbieten. Also ein Halbjahr Islamisch usw.
> Aber komplett auf Deutsch und von in Deutschland unter deutscher Aufsicht ausgebildeten Theologen.



Oder wir schaffen Religionsunterricht komplett ab, was in einem säkularen Staat eigentlich Standard sein sollte. Nebenbei habe ich keine zu negatives Bild.

Ich will einfach nicht, dass sich Deutschland so entwickelt, wie die Ländern, in denen der Islam Staatsreligion oder aber Mehrheitsreligion ist. Und der demografische Wandel + Zuwanderung aus diesen Ländern, lässt aber genau diese Szenario vermuten. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Zu der Sache mit Afrika:
> Zu viel Korruption und zu wenig Bildung.
> Außerdem wie soll man bei dem Bevölkerungswachstum die ganze Welt ernähren und gleichzeitig gegen Genmanipulation bei Pflanzen vorgehen?



Ein bittere Wahrheit die keiner hören will. Afrika hat zuviel Bevölkerungswachstum. Die sollten sich mal ein Beispiel an der 1-Kind-Politik Chinas nehmen.


----------



## Sparanus (18. März 2015)

Religionsunterricht ist gleichzeitig Ethik. Ich habe nen Pfarrer als Relilehrer und jeder freut sich auf seinen Unterricht ob Atheist, Christ oder Moslem. 
Und wir brauchen diesen Unterricht damit es nicht so wird wie in Islamischen Ländern, wir müssen den Islam praktisch umformen damit er europäisch wird. 
Wir brauchen diese Menschen, aber keine veraltete Sicht auf eine Religion.


----------



## Jineapple (18. März 2015)

In einem idealen Land gäbe es mMn keinen Religionsunterricht an Schulen, weil die komplett säkular sein sollten. In der Praxis sehe ich aber keine großen Probleme. Es gibt einen Ethikunterricht in den man gehen kann und auch der (bei mir katholische) Religionsunterricht ist nach meiner Erfahrung nur zu sehr geringen Teilen irgendetwas in Richtung "Missonierung". Mehr Islamischen Religionsunterricht würde ich sogar ausdrücklich begrüßen, weil der evtl. ein Gegengewicht zu irgendwelchen radikalen Predigern bilden könnte.

Kopftuchverbot halte ich schlicht gesagt für lächerlich. Kein Kind wird wegen einem Fetzen Stoff indoktriniert. Und Kopftuch allein ist noch keine Verbindung zu einem radikalen Islam. Und wenn Lehrer ein Kreuz tragen dürfen, müssen sie auch ein Kopftuch tragen dürfen.

Was Flüchtlinge angeht ist das Jammern auf extrem hohem Niveau. Griechenland und Italien haben es dank Dublin-II deutlich schwieriger. Oder gar Länder wie Jordanien, 1 Mio Flüchtlinge auf 4 Mio Einwohner!! Wir sind so großzügig und nehmen 10000 davon auf... Deutschland ist nun mal ziemlich reich und kann diese Zahlen ohne größere Probleme verkraften. Wenn man da mal mehr Geld reinstecken würde, gäbe es auch weniger Probleme mit kriminellen Asylanten, die es leider gibt, auch wenn der Anteil meistens überschätzt wird...



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Helene Fischer ist Russlanddeutsche. D.h. (auch wenn ich die näheren Umstände ihrer Einwanderung nicht kenne) es gibt hier zumindest eine Schnittmenge zu unserem Land.
> 
> Die kann ich bei Afrikaner nicht erkennen. Sofern diese Leute keinen begründeten Asylanspruch haben, sind es Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge und als solche abzuweisen bzw. abzuschieben.



Wie definierst du diese "Schnittmenge"? Wenn die Leute sich an die Gesetze halten, wo liegt das Problem?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich will einfach nicht, dass sich Deutschland so entwickelt, wie die Ländern, in denen der Islam Staatsreligion oder aber Mehrheitsreligion ist.



Islam als Mehrheitsreligion muss nicht zwingender Maßen ein Problem sein. Indoniesien hat ~90% Muslime und meines Wissens nach keine extremen Problem damit.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ein bittere Wahrheit die keiner hören will. Afrika hat zuviel Bevölkerungswachstum. Die sollten sich mal ein Beispiel an der 1-Kind-Politik Chinas nehmen.



Jaa....weil die in China so super funktioniert. Die haben eine extrem alternde Bevölkerung. In nem Jahrzehnt haben die Riesenprobleme mit der Versorgung der Senioren, wenn das so weitergeht. 1-Kind Politik würde außerdem wahrscheinlich dazu führen das teilweise Töchter getötet werden weil Söhne mehr bringen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. März 2015)

In einem idealen Land gibt es keine Probleme und keine Pegida und kostenlos Erdnüsse und keine Is und und und. 
Das ideale Land gibt es nicht. Religionsunterrricht ist sehr wichtig. Kann man Hausaufgaben für später machen oder Pennen.
Ne aber im Ernst ich halte Religion sinnvoll für die die es wirklich hören wollen. Ich gehöre nicht dazu.


----------



## Beam39 (18. März 2015)

Ich würde mir ja so gerne wünschen das so ein Kerl wie Karuzo mit seinem Hass Flüchtlingen gegenüber mal ne Woche das durchmachen müsste was ein Afrikaner durchmacht der kurz vor dem Hungertod steht. So gern.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (18. März 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir ja so gerne wünschen das so ein Kerl wie Karuzo mit seinem Hass Flüchtlingen gegenüber mal ne Woche das durchmachen müsste was ein Afrikaner durchmacht der kurz vor dem Hungertod steht. So gern.


Ist es Karuzos Schuld dass die Leute in Afrika zu 99% zu unfähig sind auf das Niveau von Europa zu kommen obwohl sie Öl, Gold und Diamanten haben ? Ist es unsere Schuld ? Nö.

Wir Europäer haben hart gearbeitet um unser heutiges Europa dort hinzubringen wo es ist, nämlich ganz vorn. Unsere Vorfahren haben auch schwer gearbeitet und wir haben nun ein funktionierendes Europa, wo wir genügend Nahrung, Bildung und Geld finden können obwohl unser Kontinent vor 60 Jahren komplett zerstört wurde.

Ist es jetzt unsere Schuld dass die Afrikaner es nicht können obwohl es so viele Hilfen von uns gibt ?

Und zum Thema hungernde Flüchtlinge.

Seit wann hungern Leute in Tunesien, Ägypten usw ? Diese Touristenländer sind natürlich nicht auf dem gleichen Level wie Europa, trotzdem kann man dort gut leben.


----------



## Two-Face (18. März 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Ist es Karuzos Schuld dass die Leute in Afrika zu 99% zu unfähig sind auf das Niveau von Europa zu kommen obwohl sie Öl, Gold und Diamanten haben ? Ist es unsere Schuld ? Nö.


Halt, stopp.

Wer dort hat Gold, Öl, Diamanten?

Richtig, die Warlords die sich damit ihre Waffen und Milizen finanzieren und erst für diese Zustände sorgen.

Und jetzt erklär mir mal einer, wie sich in Afrika was ändern soll, wenn brutale Kriegstreiber die Rädelsführer sind.

Wenn nur mal einer, der behauptet "In Afrika sind doch sowieso alle selber schuld", von seinem unfassbar hohen Ross runterkommen könnte, um das zu erkennen. Und das nachdem die europäische Kolonialisierung vor 600 Jahren das alles erst ausgelöst hat.


----------



## Sparanus (18. März 2015)

> Mehr Islamischen Religionsunterricht würde ich sogar ausdrücklich begrüßen, weil der *evtl.* ein Gegengewicht zu irgendwelchen radikalen Predigern bilden könnte.


Nicht nur eventuell, das ist ein muss!
Wir können hier in Deutschland keine Kulturkampf gegen den Islam führen, denn sie werden schießen.
Also Divide et Impera, müssen wir den Großteil auf unsere Seite ziehen und unbedingt von den Extremen und Konservativen fernhalten.
Das mit den Konservativen gilt zwar generell für alle Religionen, aber so oft sieht man ja keine Konservativen Christen oder Juden. (in Deutschland)
Ich bin zwar gläubiger Christ, aber Konservative egal welcher Religion kann ich garnicht ab.


----------



## der-sack88 (18. März 2015)

Natürlich, die Afrikaner sind Schuld. Und nicht z.B. die Belgier. Die Afrikaner sind Schuld, dass die Belgier damals im Kongo direkt und indirekt 10 Millionen Menschen umgebracht haben. Und danach waren sie Schuld daran, dass sie sich nicht so einfach mal eben vom Sterben der Hälfte der Bevölkerung erholt hat, was erlauben die sich denn? Als in Deutschland das letzte mal die Hälfte der Zivilbevölkerung von Kolonisten abgeschlachtet wurde sind wir auch direkt wieder aufgestanden, oder? Nee, Moment, dass muss ich wohl falsch in Erinnerung haben, bei uns gabs sowas ja nie...
Afrika ist dran Schuld, dass wir den Kontinent jahrhundertelang ausgebeutet haben. Afrika ist daran Schuld, dass China jetzt versucht, dasselbe zu machen. Weil das hier ja schon genannt wurde: es hat China sicherlich beim Aufstieg geholfen, dass man sich die Rohstoffe in Afrika sichert.
Wir halten die Afrikaner seit Jahrhunderten klein, erst durch brutale Unterdrückung in den Kolonien, durch Ausbeutung der Arbeitskraft als Sklaven, später durch Nutzung deren Rohstoffe, jetzt durch Abschaffung deren Wirtschaft durch Druck des IWF. Aber sie sollen selbst Schuld sein. Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre, wäre es echt zum lachen.

Dazu kommen natürlich die Warlords, die wir fleißig mit Waffen beliefern. Weil es schließlich um Arbeitsplätze bei uns geht, dafür kann man schonmal zig Tote in Kriesengebieten riskieren.



Die Idee mit dem geteilten Religionsunterricht gefällt mir ganz gut, wenn es denn schon Religionsunterricht geben muss. Das würde auf beiden Seiten die Vorurteile bekämpfen. Nur leider ist null Wille da, dass Bildungssystem mal den erforderlichen Reformen zu unterziehen, dass ist alles schrecklich konservativ. Muss alles hübsch so bleiben wie es ist. Die Chance G8 hat man ja auch grandios in den Sand gesetzt.


----------



## Sparanus (18. März 2015)

> Die Idee mit dem geteilten Religionsunterricht gefällt mir ganz gut, wenn es denn schon Religionsunterricht geben muss. Das würde auf beiden Seiten die Vorurteile bekämpfen.


Da ich mir ja alle Seiten anhöre, hab ich auch ne Islamische Zeitung abonniert (FB) unter dem Artikel, dass hier islamische Theologen ausgebildet werden
sollen gab es trotzdem eine Menge Hass, weil ca. 1/3 der Moslems das als Unterdrückungsversuch sieht und dieses Denken müssen wir bekämpfen.

In den Medien geht es nur um Extremisten auf beiden Seiten oder Konservative auf deutscher Seite (Große Teile von Pegida und Co). Auf islamische Konservative 
die sich zwar prinzipiell an die Gesetze halten, aber gleichzeitig den Koran über das GG setzen wird leider gar nicht eingegangen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. März 2015)

Afrika war lange Zeit eine Kolonie. Dazu wurden sie /werden sie ausgebeutet.  Jetzt erklärt mir mal wie da eine starke Wirtschaft reinpassen soll.


----------



## Sparanus (19. März 2015)

Das ist ja nicht mal ein muss, sie sollten sich nur selbst ernähren können das wäre der erste Schritt, aber dieses Ziel rückt mit wachsender Bevölkerung auch immer weiter nach hinten.


----------



## easycheeseman (19. März 2015)

In Bayern dürfen keine Kreuze in den Klassenzimmern hängen aber Kopftücher gehen in Ordnung. Ich wohne in einer kleinen Stadt mit relativ hohem Ausländeranteil. Wir haben ein großes Auffanglager bzw.  Asylunterkunft. Ganz ehrlich die Lage ist langsam nichtmehr Tragbar. In den Schulen gibt es schon Radikalisierung. Jedem das seine aber Religionsfreiheit hat oder sollte auch einige Einschränkungen haben. Stell sich einer vor ein Radikaler katholischer Tourt durch Deutschland und verbreitet radikale Ansichten über den einzig wahren Glauben und seinen Vertreter hier.


----------



## Carlover (19. März 2015)

Hallo

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man Flüchtlingen helfen sollte. Allerdings sehe ich das auch kritisch. An dem Spruch, dass wir nicht das Sozialamt der Welt sind, ist was dran. Es gibt drei Flüchtlingsheime in unserer Umgebung und es vergeht kein Tag, an dem dort die Polizei nichts zu tun hat. Von Schlägereien bis zum Mord war dort schon alles der Fall. Meine Lebensgefährtin arbeitet beim Sozialamt und sie sagt auch, dass es immer schlimmer wird. Es gibt wirklich Menschen, denen sie gerne hilft aber ein Großteil ist wirklich nur noch asozialer Pöbel, die einem gleich drohen. Sie hat dafür sogar schon eine Vorrichtung an ihrem Schreibtisch, mit der sie gleich die ganze Etage alarmieren kann, sodass gleich die gesamte Belegschaft zur Hilfe eilt im Fall der Fälle. Und das kann ja nun wirklich nicht Sinn der Sache sein. Warum sollte man solchen Leuten hier Unterhalt gewähren?

Oder ein anderes Beispiel. Es gibt hier in der Nähe eine Siedlung, in der fast ausschließlich türkische Ausländer wohnen. Ein türkischer Freund von mir hat dort mal gewohnt und ist froh, dass er aus dem, seine Worte, beschissenem Drecksloch voller Assis, raus ist. Die Gegend bzw. die Häuser sehen vielleicht aus, da bröckelt der Putz ab, überall liegt Müll, aber am Straßenrand stehen die dicken Autos.
 Selbst er fragt sich, warum Deutschland solchen hier Unterhalt gebietet. Laut ihm ist ein sehr großer Teil so, da er ja noch viel mehr Kontakt zu türkischen Migranten hat, als ich. Er fährt jedes Jahr in die Türkei und hat mich auch schon einmal mitgenommen. Wunderschönes Land. Die Menschen dort sind ganz anders und auch dort sagte man mir, dass hier überwiegend die Leute ankommen, die die Türkei selber nicht mal mehr nehmen würde. Da läuft doch gehörig was falsch. Erfahrungen aus dem Bekanntenkreis, sofern sie denn gegeben sind, sagen nichts anderes.

Wir sollten definitiv helfen, aber wir machen das im viel zu großen Ausmaß und sollten auch nur denen helfen, die Hilfe auch wirklich brauchen. Laut meiner Lebensgefährtin liegt die Arbeitslosenquote hier unter Ausländern bei 62% (!). Das läuft so einiges schief.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. März 2015)

naruto8073 schrieb:


> Deutschland = Christliches Land


??????

Deutschland = aufgeklärtes atheistisches Land

Wer sich länger im Bible Belt in den USA aufgehalten hat und tagtäglich mit fundamentalistischen Christen zu tun hatte, schätzt unsere Loslösung von Religion. Trotzdem ist es Privatsache. Zeugen Jehovas sind mir genauso ungeheuer wie Scientologen, IS-Fanatiker oder ultra ortodoxe Juden. Ich bin für eine strikte Trennung von Religionen und Staat. Relligion ist Privatsache. Ansonsten gelten nur und ausschließlich unsere Gesetze. Wer sich daran hält, ist beim mir willkommen, wer sich nicht daran hält, gehört je nach schwere ins Gefängnis. Und die meisten Straftäter finden ich in unserer höheren Gesellschaft, die durchweg in riesigem Maße Steuern hinterzieht und sich damit auf Partys noch brüstet. Deppen....

Angst vor der IS müssen islamischer Staaten und Israel haben. Bei uns gibt es mehr Tote durch rechten Terror, auf dem Auge ist unsere Polizei leider blind. Ich lebe in meinem Statdtteil mit Muslimen wunderbar zusammen. Und wer an die ganzen Perser zurückdenkt, die zu Zeiten von Khomeini ins Land kamen, erlebt nach einer Generation wunderbar angepasste und integrierte Menschen. Fremde Gedanken bereichern mein Leben, geben Gelassenheit und Kraft. Und jeder, der sich im Rahmen der Pegida gegen unsere Gesetze stellt und widerrechtliche Abschiebungen und Ausgrenzungen fordert, macht sich mit mir alles andere als Freunde.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. März 2015)

Jineapple schrieb:


> In einem idealen Land gäbe es mMn keinen Religionsunterricht an Schulen, weil die komplett säkular sein sollten. In der Praxis sehe ich aber keine großen Probleme. Es gibt einen Ethikunterricht in den man gehen kann und auch der (bei mir katholische) Religionsunterricht ist nach meiner Erfahrung nur zu sehr geringen Teilen irgendetwas in Richtung "Missonierung". Mehr Islamischen Religionsunterricht würde ich sogar ausdrücklich begrüßen, weil der evtl. ein Gegengewicht zu irgendwelchen radikalen Predigern bilden könnte.



Gar kein Religionsunterricht an staatlichen Schulen, das würde ich begrüßen. Vorallem nicht über solche, die ideologisch im Mittelalter hängen geblieben sind.



Jineapple schrieb:


> Kopftuchverbot halte ich schlicht gesagt für lächerlich. Kein Kind wird wegen einem Fetzen Stoff indoktriniert. Und Kopftuch allein ist noch keine Verbindung zu einem radikalen Islam. Und wenn Lehrer ein Kreuz tragen dürfen, müssen sie auch ein Kopftuch tragen dürfen.



"Das Kopftuch ist die Flagge des islamischen Kreuzzuges. Diese islamistischen Kreuzzügler sind die Faschisten des 21. Jahrhunderts." Alice Schwarzer. 

Da in islamischen Länder insbesondere Frauen unterdrückt werden, ist es für uns als offene Gesellschaft wichtig, dagegen ein Zeichen zu setzen.



Jineapple schrieb:


> Was Flüchtlinge angeht ist das Jammern auf extrem hohem Niveau. Griechenland und Italien haben es dank Dublin-II deutlich schwieriger. Oder gar Länder wie Jordanien, 1 Mio Flüchtlinge auf 4 Mio Einwohner!! Wir sind so großzügig und nehmen 10000 davon auf... Deutschland ist nun mal ziemlich reich und kann diese Zahlen ohne größere Probleme verkraften. Wenn man da mal mehr Geld reinstecken würde, gäbe es auch weniger Probleme mit kriminellen Asylanten, die es leider gibt, auch wenn der Anteil meistens überschätzt wird...



Wenn man schlicht alle Asylbetrüger und Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge konsequent abweisen bzw. abschieben würden, hätten wir auch genug Geld für die * wirklichen * Asylsuchenden.



Jineapple schrieb:


> Wie definierst du diese "Schnittmenge"? Wenn die Leute sich an die Gesetze halten, wo liegt das Problem?



Russland*deutsche*. Diese Leute haben eine Verbindung zu unserem Land. Afrikaner haben das nicht. Also sind sie (außer sie können Nachweisen, dass sie die Voraussetzungen gem. § 16a GG erfüllen) abzuweisen. 



Jineapple schrieb:


> Islam als Mehrheitsreligion muss nicht zwingender Maßen ein Problem sein. Indoniesien hat ~90% Muslime und meines Wissens nach keine extremen Problem damit.



Indonesien: Islamisten bewerfen Christen mit Urin und Jauche - DIE WELT
Polizei muss Gottesdienste schützen: Wie Christen in Indonesien um ihr Leben fürchten - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
Gewalt gegen Christen - Weltspiegel - ARD | Das Erste
Indonesien: Islamische Terroristen bedrohen Christen - Deutsche Evangelische Allianz



Jineapple schrieb:


> Jaa....weil die in China so super funktioniert. Die haben eine extrem alternde Bevölkerung. In nem Jahrzehnt haben die Riesenprobleme mit der Versorgung der Senioren, wenn das so weitergeht. 1-Kind Politik würde außerdem wahrscheinlich dazu führen das teilweise Töchter getötet werden weil Söhne mehr bringen



â€¢ China - Durchschnittsalter der BevÃ¶lkerung bis 2015 | Statistik

Durchschnittsalter: 34,6 Jahre.

http://de.statista.com/statistik/da...n-der-bevoelkerung-in-ausgewaehlten-laendern/

Deutschland Durchschnittsalter: 46,1 Jahre.

Ja das läuft total mies in China. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Halt, stopp.
> 
> Wer dort hat Gold, Öl, Diamanten?
> 
> ...



Dann sind ja wohl die Warlords schuld, und nicht Europa. Btw. Indien war vor 70 Jahren auch eine britische Kolonie und entwickelt sich rasant vorwärts. 

Es geht, wenn man nur will.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Nicht nur eventuell, das ist ein muss!
> Wir können hier in Deutschland keine Kulturkampf gegen den Islam führen, denn sie werden schießen.



Ach und weil sie schießen könnten, sollen wir kapitulieren, feige zurückweichen?

Das ist doch erst Recht ein Grund, diese Leute auszuweisen.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Natürlich, die Afrikaner sind Schuld. Und nicht z.B. die Belgier. Die Afrikaner sind Schuld, dass die Belgier damals im Kongo direkt und indirekt 10 Millionen Menschen umgebracht haben. Und danach waren sie Schuld daran, dass sie sich nicht so einfach mal eben vom Sterben der Hälfte der Bevölkerung erholt hat, was erlauben die sich denn?



Dann müsste doch (nach deiner Logik) Belgien dafür geradestehen, und nicht wir oder?

Btw. Indien war vor 70 Jahren auch noch eine britische Kolonie. Nach dem sie die Unabhängigkeit erlangt haben, hatte Indien Kriege mit seinem Nachbarn Pakistan und China, und trotzdem ist Indien ein aufstrebendes Entwicklungsland. Tja die Inder heulen auch nicht rum, die arbeiten auch.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Als in Deutschland das letzte mal die Hälfte der Zivilbevölkerung von Kolonisten abgeschlachtet wurde sind wir auch direkt wieder aufgestanden, oder? Nee, Moment, dass muss ich wohl falsch in Erinnerung haben, bei uns gabs sowas ja nie...



Tja, dafür haben wir vor 70 Jahren den schlimmsten Konflikt der Menschheitsgeschichte gehabt, mir riesigen Zerstörungen und Millionen Toten. 

Aber unsere Vorfahren haben nicht gejammert, sondern Deutschland wieder aufgebaut durch harte Arbeit.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Afrika ist dran Schuld, dass wir den Kontinent jahrhundertelang ausgebeutet haben. Afrika ist daran Schuld, dass China jetzt versucht, dasselbe zu machen. Weil das hier ja schon genannt wurde: es hat China sicherlich beim Aufstieg geholfen, dass man sich die Rohstoffe in Afrika sichert.



Es gab auch andere Länder, die unter der Kolonialisierung der Europa gelitten haben.

Kanada, Amerika, Indien, Australien, Korea (30 Jahre lang durch Japan), China z.b.

All diese Länder haben sich entwickelt. Durch Jammern haben die das nicht geschafft.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wir halten die Afrikaner seit Jahrhunderten klein, erst durch brutale Unterdrückung in den Kolonien, durch Ausbeutung der Arbeitskraft als Sklaven, später durch Nutzung deren Rohstoffe, jetzt durch Abschaffung deren Wirtschaft durch Druck des IWF. Aber sie sollen selbst Schuld sein. Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre, wäre es echt zum lachen.



Die afrikanischen Länder sind jetzt schon zum größten Teil seit 50, 60 oder 70 Jahren unabhängig. Das wäre genug Zeit um mal voran zu kommen. Andere Länder (ich habe dir Beispiele genannt) haben es ja auch geschafft.



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Afrika war lange Zeit eine Kolonie. Dazu wurden sie /werden sie ausgebeutet.  Jetzt erklärt mir mal wie da eine starke Wirtschaft reinpassen soll.



Siehe meine Antworten zuvor. Andere ehemalige Kolonien haben es auch geschafft.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Deutschland = aufgeklärtes atheistisches Land



Das wäre ein wünschenswerter Zustand. Fakt ist aber (das muss auch ich als Atheist) anerkennen, Deutschland ist (wie der Rest Europas) durch seine Geschichte christlich und jüdisch geprägt, und nicht islamisch.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer sich länger im Bible Belt in den USA aufgehalten hat und tagtäglich mit fundamentalistischen Christen zu tun hatte, schätzt unsere Loslösung von Religion. Trotzdem ist es Privatsache. *Zeugen Jehovas sind mir genauso ungeheuer wie Scientologen, IS-Fanatiker oder ultra ortodoxe Juden.*



Klar, weil ja auch Zeugen Jehovas, Anhänger von Scientology und orthodoxe Juden auch ständig Ungläubige töten. Ist total das selbe.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich bin für eine strikte Trennung von Religionen und Staat. Relligion ist Privatsache. Ansonsten gelten nur und ausschließlich unsere Gesetze.



Dieser Zustand wäre absolut wünschenswert.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer sich daran hält, ist beim mir willkommen, wer sich nicht daran hält, gehört je nach schwere ins Gefängnis.



Deutsche Kriminelle gehören ins Gefängnis. Ausländische Kriminelle gehören nach dem Verbüßen der Haftstrafe abgeschoben.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und die meisten Straftäter finden ich in unserer höheren Gesellschaft, die durchweg in riesigem Maße Steuern hinterzieht und sich damit auf Partys noch brüstet. Deppen....



Steuerhinterziehung ist eine Straftat die auch zu Recht bestraft hört. Trotzdem muss man fairerweise eingestehen, dass bei Steuerhinterziehung keine Personen körperlich zu Schaden kommen. Ich finde Körperverletzung, Totschlag und Mord, sind deutlich schwerwiegender als Diebstahl (nichts anderes ist Steuerhinterziehung ja im Grunde). 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Angst vor der IS müssen islamischer Staaten und Israel haben. Bei uns gibt es mehr Tote durch rechten Terror, auf dem Auge ist unsere Polizei leider blind.



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ausländerkriminalität#Statistiken

Merkwürdig. Bei gerade mal 8,8% Bevölkerungsanteil sind Ausländer an jedem vierten Mord in Deutschland verantwortlich. Das nenne ich eine statistische Auffälligkeit. 

Außerdem ist unsere Polizei (angewiesen durch die Politik) doch eher auf dem linken Auge blind. Die (größtenteils) friedlichen Proteste von Pegida werden als „Schande“ für Deutschland bezeichnet.

Vergleicht das mal mit den Demos der linken Gruppen z.b. am 1. Mai in Berlin in Hamburg, beim Schanzenfest in Hamburg oder z.b. (ganz aktuell) in Frankfurt. Da hört man nichts davon, dass das eine Schande wäre. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und jeder, der sich im Rahmen der Pegida gegen unsere Gesetze stellt und widerrechtliche Abschiebungen und Ausgrenzungen fordert, macht sich mit mir alles andere als Freunde.



Wo hat sich Pegida konkret gegen Gesetzte gestellt?

Und Abschiebungen von Asylbetrügern und Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen sind nicht widerrechtlich, sondern notwendig.


----------



## der-sack88 (19. März 2015)

Ach komm, dazu muss man doch jetzt wirklich nichts mehr schreiben, wenn du auf die Punkte nicht eingehst. Einen Krieg, an dem unmittelbar "gerade mal" 5 Millionen deutsche Soldaten und 1,2 Millionen Zivilisten zum Opfer gefallen sind willst du doch nicht im Ernst mit dem systematischen Ausrotten von 10 Millionen Menschen inklusive Frauen und Kindern vergleichen? Kongo z.B. war erst in den 60ern wieder auf dem Entwicklungsstand, auf dem es sich im späten 19. Jahrhundert befunden hat. Bei uns waren die Kriegsfolgen wesentlich schneller vergessen, auch weil wir von den Alliierten nicht ausgebeutet wurden sondern unterstützt wurden. Das ist eine komplett andere Situation.
Wovon sollen die sich denn wirtschaftlich entwickeln? Die Bodenschätze werden ihnen weggenommen, das Potential in der Gesellschaft wurde anfang des letzten Jahrhunderts teilweise halbiert. Von was soll denn die Entwicklung kommen?
Und Belgien war nur ein Beispiel, die anderen Kolonisten haben sich nicht wirlich deutlich besser benommen. Die ersten deutschen Konzentrationslager standen nicht auf europäischem Boden.
Der Vergleich zu anderen Kolonien ist absoluter Blödsinn, sorry. Wie lange sind die USA unabhängig? Wie lange ist in Kanada schon nicht mehr die Hälfte der Bevölkerung abgeschlachtet worden? Wann wurde Indien zuletzt vom IWF gezwungen, den einzigen funktionierenden Wirtschaftszweig zu zerstören? Viele Länder in Afrika hatten kaum Zeit zum aufholen (das Beispiel Kongo hat sich gerade mal vor 50 Jahren wirklich erholt), haben kaum Rohstoffe und werden von uns kleingehalten.
Aber die Schuld auf die anderen zu schieben ist natürlich immer einfacher. Früher waren es die Juden, heute sind es die Einwanderer. Dass gerade die Hinterwäldler aus dem Tal der Ahnungslosen die Schuld bei den 4000 Muslimen (Stand 2010) suchen und Angst vor ihnen haben ist ein Armutszeugnis.

Die Krawalle am 1. Mai haben mit linken Gruppen nichts zu tun, genauso wenig wie die gestern in Frankfurt. Das sind Krawalltouristen, nichts anderes. Gestern gab es ein Statement der Polizei, in der ausdrücklich zwischen den Demonstranten und den Idioten differenziert hat. Ich weiß, dass differenzieren für Rechte ein Fremdwort ist, aber trotzdem...
In Frankfurt war es übrigens eigentlich den ganzen restlichen Tag nach den Ausschreitungen der Idioten am Vormittag friedlich, bei 17000 Menschen auf dem Römer gab es keinen einzigen mir bekannten Zwischenfall. Wie sah das noch bei den rechten Angstbürgern aus, die neulich auf Journalisten losgegangen sind?  Komisch, Nazis verzeiht man sowas anscheinend...
Weißt du warum es in letzter Zeit verhätnismäßig wenige und kleine friedliche linke Demonstrationen gab? Weil die nicht mit den Krawalltouristen aus Berlin und Hamburg in einen Topf geworfen werden wollten. Aber pauschalisieren ist einfacher, oder?
Dass die Polizei auf dem linken Auge blind ist ist lachhaft und eigentlich schon oft genu widerlegt worden, auch durch die Polizei selbst. Dass z.B. Polizisten vor Gericht lügen und sogar gegen Beweise aussagen, nur um linke Demonstranten, die nachweisbar unschuldig sind, zu verurteilen, ist ja nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Genau wie einige wenige Polizisten, die sich kaum von den Krawalltouristen unterscheiden und einfach aus Spaß an der Freude friedliche Demonstranten verprügeln. Aber ich habe das hier glaube ich schon ein paar mal geschrieben, wer die Augen schließen will macht das eben.


----------



## Jineapple (19. März 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gar kein Religionsunterricht an staatlichen Schulen, das würde ich begrüßen. Vorallem nicht über solche, die ideologisch im Mittelalter hängen geblieben sind.


Der islamische Religionsunterricht könnte ja eben gerade ein Gegengewicht zur Mittelalter-Ideologie sein. Ist es nicht um so besser, wenn die Jugendlichen nicht nur radikalen Predigern sondern auch moderaten Religionslehrern zuhören, die sie vielleicht davon überzeugen können, was für ein Müll Islamismus ist.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> "Das Kopftuch ist die Flagge des islamischen Kreuzzuges. Diese islamistischen Kreuzzügler sind die Faschisten des 21. Jahrhunderts." Alice Schwarzer.
> 
> Da in islamischen Länder insbesondere Frauen unterdrückt werden, ist es für uns als offene Gesellschaft wichtig, dagegen ein Zeichen zu setzen.



Alice Schwarzer? Ernsthaft?
Ja, in islamischen Ländern werden Frauen unterdrückt und das ist in keinster Weise zu akzeptieren. Aber ein Kopftuchverbot bei uns ändert daran doch nichts. Es gibt genügend Muslima die aus freien Stücken ein Kopftuch tragen, weil sie der Überzeugung sind, dass das zu ihrer Religion gehört. Ob das sinnvoll ist sei mal dahingestellt. Aber um ein Verbot zu rechtfertigen braucht es mehr.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn man schlicht alle Asylbetrüger und Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge konsequent abweisen bzw. abschieben würden, hätten wir auch genug Geld für die * wirklichen * Asylsuchenden.



Hätten wir so auch, wenn die Politik willig wäre. Über Asylbetrüger müssen wir nicht reden, die sollten natürlich wieder abgeschoben werden. Aber "Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge" ist ein sehr breiter Begriff. Vielen Ländern in Afrika geht's nun mal sehr dreckig und der einzelne kann auch nichts gegen diese Zustände ausrichten. Wenn die Leute, die sonst in ihrem Land keine Optionen sehen, was ist daran so schlimm wenn sie hier her kommen? Wir kriegen ja wenn sogar meistens die besser ausgebildeten, weil nur die sich die Flucht leisten können. Und die Wirtschaft kann die dank Mangel an Ausbildungssuchenden sehr gut gebrauchen. Wenn überhaupt ist es ein Problem für die Ursprungsländer.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Russland*deutsche*. Diese Leute haben eine Verbindung zu unserem Land. Afrikaner haben das nicht. Also sind sie (außer sie können Nachweisen, dass sie die Voraussetzungen gem. § 16a GG erfüllen) abzuweisen.


Also abweisen weil sie den falschen Stammbaum bzw. die falsche Ethnie haben? Kann mir doch sch*** egal sein. Solange sie sich nach unseren Gesetzen richten ist es doch egal. Ich sehe absolute keinen Grund nach "Rassen" zu unterscheiden (worauf das hier rauslaufen würde)



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Indonesien: Islamisten bewerfen Christen mit Urin und Jauche - DIE WELT
> Polizei muss Gottesdienste schützen: Wie Christen in Indonesien um ihr Leben fürchten - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
> Gewalt gegen Christen - Weltspiegel - ARD | Das Erste
> Indonesien: Islamische Terroristen bedrohen Christen - Deutsche Evangelische Allianz



Punkt für dich, das war von meiner Seite blöd ausgedrückt. Was ich gemeint habe, ist das nicht von offizieller Seite z.B. Frauen unterdrückt werden. Ja es gibt leider viele Probleme mit dem Islam, weil er sehr leicht radikal ausgelegt werden kann. Aber bei uns leben zum größten Teil moderate Muslime. Da muss man sich keine großen Sorgen machen, dass die radikalen je irgendeine Art politische Macht haben. Auch wenn man natürlich was Anschläge angeht aufpassen muss..
Oder auch anders gesagt: Ich halte den Islam an sich, bzw. den Koran und die Hadithen für sehr problematisch, weil es da teilweise extreme Aufrufe zur Gewalt gibt. Aber das darf man nicht pauschal auf alle Muslime übertragen. Viele teilen eine moderate Interpretation, bei der unpassende Teile entweder ignoriert oder uminterpretiert werden. So wie die meisten Christen sich auch nicht an alles halten, was so in der Bibel steht...



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> â€¢ China - Durchschnittsalter der BevÃ¶lkerung bis 2015 | Statistik
> 
> Durchschnittsalter: 34,6 Jahre.
> 
> ...



Im Moment noch. Aber der Wandel zur alternden Bevölkerung ist eben deutlich rasanter als bei uns.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ausländerkriminalität#Statistiken
> 
> Merkwürdig. Bei gerade mal 8,8% Bevölkerungsanteil sind Ausländer an jedem vierten Mord in Deutschland verantwortlich. Das nenne ich eine statistische Auffälligkeit.



Erstmal sind das in der Statistik TatVERDÄCHTIGE. Riesen Unterschied, da kann nämlich z.B. auch Rassismus der Ermittlungsbehörden mit rein spielen, etc. Außerdem werden da andere Faktoren, wie das viele der Ausländer eben schlecht integriert sind und soziale Probleme haben, ignoriert wenn man das einfach nur auf "Ausländer" schiebt. Zitat direkt über der Statistik : "Und die Beachtung des Faktors Schicht lässt den Schluss zu, dass die ausländischen Arbeitsmigranten erheblich gesetzestreuer sind als Deutsche in vergleichbarer Soziallage." Aber das kann man ja mal getrost ignorieren 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Außerdem ist unsere Polizei (angewiesen durch die Politik) doch eher auf dem linken Auge blind. Die (größtenteils) friedlichen Proteste von Pegida werden als „Schande“ für Deutschland bezeichnet.
> 
> Vergleicht das mal mit den Demos der linken Gruppen z.b. am 1. Mai in Berlin in Hamburg, beim Schanzenfest in Hamburg oder z.b. (ganz aktuell) in Frankfurt. Da hört man nichts davon, dass das eine Schande wäre.


Die Proteste sind eine Schande, weil da eben auch zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil auch wirklich rechte Gruppierungen dabei sind, die ihren Rassismus wieder salonfähig machen wollen. Natürlich darf man in Deutschland gegen die aktuelle Flüchtlingspolitik protestieren, da läuft auch definitiv nicht alles rund. Wenn man aber gleichzeitig Nazis ihre Parolen verbreiten lässt hat das halt einen sehr fahlen Beigeschmack.

Und die Gewaltausbrüche bei linken Demos werden genauso kritisiert. Leider nicht immer so klar vom friedlichen Teil der Linken, aber sehr wohl von der Regierung, etc. Dass die Polizei auf dem rechten Auge blink ist zeigt ja z.B. die NSU-Mordserie


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. März 2015)

In einigen afrikanischen Ländern kommt auch unser Elektronik Müll hin. Das ist nicht toll.


----------



## Two-Face (19. März 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> In einigen afrikanischen Ländern kommt auch unser Elektronik Müll hin. Das ist nicht toll.


Ich finde es schon überhaupt der Hammer, dass hier Afrika mit einzelnen Ländern (Indien, China) verglichen wird. Afrika ist ein Kontinent, dessen südlicher Teil es übrigens durchaus zu annehmbaren Verhältnissen gebracht hat.

Schlimmer sieht es da nördlich aus, Kenia, Kongo, Somalia, Länder, die immernoch unter den Nachwirkungen des europäischen Kolonialismus leiden, Warlords die sich an europäischen (Spenden)Geldern bereichern und früher durch die radikalen christlichen Ansichten der Kolonialisten verroht wurden.

Und als ob es in Indien und China ja so gut aussieht, ersteres mit dem Kaschmir-Konflikt und einem noch schlimmeren Bild von Frauen als im radikalem Islam, in letzterem werden Frauen gleich an den Vietnam verschachert und Regimekritiker aufgeknüpft.

"Geschafft" haben es diese Länder nur, weil der Westen Großkunde bei deren Wirtschaft ist, der große Teil Afrikas nagt stattdessen weiter am Hungertuch, weil Europa dort seinen Müll ablädt und durch Geld- und Waffenlieferungen die dortigen Missstände mitfinanziert.


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2015)

Two-Face schrieb:


> "Geschafft" haben es diese Länder nur, weil der Westen Großkunde bei deren Wirtschaft ist, der große Teil Afrikas nagt stattdessen weiter am Hungertuch, weil Europa dort seinen Müll ablädt und durch Geld- und Waffenlieferungen die dortigen Missstände mitfinanziert.



Und weil Europa seine überschüssige, durch Supventionen extrem billige Nahrungsmittelproduktion "entsorgt".
Lebensmittel aus Europa sind in afrikanischen Ländern deutlich billiger als die dortigen Lebensmittel, was die heimische Produktion aushebelt und für steigende Armut sorgt.
Abgesehen davon, dass die Länder ihre Fangrechte in den Hoheitsgewässern an europäische Unternehmen verschachern, die dann mit großen Fangschiffen anrücken und den heimischen Fischern die Grundlage nehmen.


----------



## Sparanus (20. März 2015)

Afrika wird mit etwas Glück in Zukunft große Solarparks haben und das wird Arbeitsplätze schaffen. 

In Afrika und Arabien gibt es außerdem oft noch diesen Stammesgedanken, sodass sich die einzelnen Gruppen nicht richtig verstehen. Für eine Nation kann das tödlich sein.


----------



## Leob12 (20. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und weil Europa seine überschüssige, durch Supventionen extrem billige Nahrungsmittelproduktion "entsorgt".
> Lebensmittel aus Europa sind in afrikanischen Ländern deutlich billiger als die dortigen Lebensmittel, was die heimische Produktion aushebelt und für steigende Armut sorgt.
> Abgesehen davon, dass die Länder ihre Fangrechte in den Hoheitsgewässern an europäische Unternehmen verschachern, die dann mit großen Fangschiffen anrücken und den heimischen Fischern die Grundlage nehmen.



Davon abgesehen ist die Produktion von Nahrungsmittel wie Kakao gewinnbringender als der Anbau von Weizen oder Mais, und deswegen fehlt ein großer Teil der Nahrungsmittelerzeugung für die Bevölkerung vor Ort. Die anderen Nahrungsmittel werden ja exportiert.

 @Vorposter: Solarparks? Was für Arbeitsplätze bekommen die Menschen dort vor Ort denn? Irgendwas langfristiges? 
Was nützt den Leuten dort der Strom denn? 

Für mich sowieso fast ironisch das es in weiten Teilen Afrikas ein derart gutes Handynetz gibt.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Für mich sowieso fast ironisch das es in weiten Teilen Afrikas ein derart gutes Handynetz gibt.



Weils billiger ist als überall Festnetz zu legen.


----------



## Sparanus (21. März 2015)

@Leob
Irgendwer wird die Dinger auch warten müssen, sie sichern usw. 
Strom werden wir immer brauchen es ist also langfristig.


----------



## Leob12 (21. März 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @Leob
> Irgendwer wird die Dinger auch warten müssen, sie sichern usw.
> Strom werden wir immer brauchen es ist also langfristig.



Desertec ist gescheitert.


----------



## Sparanus (21. März 2015)

Vorerst, langfristig gibt es aber keine Alternative.


----------



## Leob12 (21. März 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Vorerst, langfristig gibt es aber keine Alternative.



Warum?


----------



## Sparanus (21. März 2015)

Der Energiebedarf weltweit wird nicht zurück gehen und wie willst du sonst mitten in der Wüste ohne fossile Brennstoffe an Strom kommen?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. März 2015)

Solar wäre Mega sinnvoll. Nur kostet das einen Haufen Kohle. Einige Bauarbeiter, Wartungsarbeiter.... Braucht es sicher auch,da hast du recht. Allerdings wie da die Bedingungen sein werden weiss niemand


----------



## Amon (21. März 2015)

Das teure ist nicht das Solar Kraftwerk an sich, richtig teuer ist es den Strom aus der Wüste bspw. nach Europa zu kriegen. Natürlich könnte man ja auch die Menschen in Afrika mit so einem Kraftwerk versorgen, flächendeckend Strom gibt es da a nicht wirklich, aber welcher Energieversorger investiert schon Millionen oder Milliarden dafür. Mit den "armen Schweinen" da in Afrika kann man ja nix verdienen.


----------



## Sparanus (22. März 2015)

Es gibt Möglichkeiten und die Technik entwickelt sich auch weiter. Ich verweise da nur auf Supraleiter. 
Afrika selbst mit Strom zu versorgen ist nur ein guter Nebeneffekt.


----------



## Two-Face (22. März 2015)

Supraleiter musst du auf 2° Kelvin runterkühlen, damit die richtig funktionieren.


----------



## Amon (22. März 2015)

Genau. Das auf mehrere Tausend Kilometer wird aber schwierig.


----------



## Sparanus (22. März 2015)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Supraleiter musst du auf 2° Kelvin runterkühlen, damit die richtig funktionieren.



Jain, es gibt Hochtemperatur Supraleiter und ich meine, dass eventuell auch Normaltemperatur Supraleiter entwickelt werden. 

Sonst gibt es auch noch andere Möglichkeiten. 

Ich persönlich denke, wenn wir das Energieproblem lösen sind wir 75% aller Kriege los.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich persönlich denke, wenn wir das Energieproblem lösen sind wir 75% aller Kriege los.



Du vergisst die Rohstoffe. Wenns überall eng wird, wird das sehr viele Konflikte auslösen, bzw. bestehende verschärfen.
Und die Glaubenskriege spreche ich noch nicht mal an, wenn ich schaue, wie sich die Muslime gerade gegenseitig die Köpfe einschlagen -- Schiiten gegen Sunniten -- dann sehe ich da sehr viel Gewaltpotenzial für die Zukunft.


----------



## Leob12 (22. März 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Jain, es gibt Hochtemperatur Supraleiter und ich meine, dass eventuell auch Normaltemperatur Supraleiter entwickelt werden.
> 
> Sonst gibt es auch noch andere Möglichkeiten.
> 
> Ich persönlich denke, wenn wir das Energieproblem lösen sind wir 75% aller Kriege los.



Sozusagen sind wir dann abhängig von den Ländern mit den Solarkraftwerken. Für mich kein tolles Szenario.


----------



## Sparanus (22. März 2015)

Ob wir vom nahen Osten oder Afrika abhängig sind ist doch gleich, aber die "Energie aus dem nahen Osten" ist endlich und verschmutzt die Umwelt.


----------



## Anticrist (22. März 2015)

Der simple Umstand ist einfach, das es in Nordafrika, wo die Anlagen gebaut werden sollen, nicht ein einzig politisch stabiles Land gibt.
Von den Kraftwerken würde Afrika genauso profitieren, wie Europa.

Nur welche Firma investiert Milliarden in ein Projekt, dessen Erfolg von den Launen der dortigen Bevölkerung, den Stämmen und Despoten abhängig ist?


----------



## Jineapple (22. März 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Jain, es gibt Hochtemperatur Supraleiter und ich meine, dass eventuell auch Normaltemperatur Supraleiter entwickelt werden.
> 
> Sonst gibt es auch noch andere Möglichkeiten.
> 
> Ich persönlich denke, wenn wir das Energieproblem lösen sind wir 75% aller Kriege los.



Naja, Hochtemperatur heißt, dass flüssiger Stickstoff ausreicht zum Kühlen, das ist aber für Stromleitungen auch undenkbar. Außerdem sind das meistens Keramiken, die nur mit viel Aufwand in ein Kabel gefertigt werden können. Für einen Supraleiter bei Normaltemperatur gibt es meines Wissens keine Anzeichen (wäre aber natürlich sehr cool)

Generell halte ich aber Desertec-ähnliche Projekte auch noch nicht für gestorben, es gibt im Moment halt leider noch zu viele Probleme.


----------



## Sparanus (22. März 2015)

> Naja, Hochtemperatur heißt, dass flüssiger Stickstoff ausreicht zum Kühlen, das ist aber für Stromleitungen auch undenkbar.


Ist mir bewusst, war nur ne Antwort auf die 2 Kelvin^^


> Der simple Umstand ist einfach, das es in Nordafrika, wo die Anlagen gebaut werden sollen, nicht ein einzig politisch stabiles Land gibt.


Muss man diese Länder eben "befrieden".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. März 2015)

lozux schrieb:


> Ich muss hier mal ein paar Sachen loswerden:
> 
> 1. Ich wurde nie im evangelischen Religionsunterricht missioniert oder sonstiges. War immer eher Religionsgeschichte, jetzt in der Oberstufe fast nur noch Philosophie etc.



Ziel des konfessionsgebundenden Religionsunterrichts ist die Vermittlung der Werte der jeweiligen Religion. Ob du das als Missionierung empfindest oder nicht, spielt keine Rolle - es ist eine einseitige Indoktrinierung. Objektiver Geschichtsunterricht hat dagegen sein eigenes Fach und Philosophie kann als Themenblock ebenfalls in diversen Fächern auftreten.
Es ist einfach Fakt, dass ein neutraler Unterricht keine Unterteilung nach Religionen erfordert. Also hat man entweder das Fach Ethik (was einige -löbliche- Religionslehrer auch im Religionsunterricht umsetzen), oder man hat ein einseitige Vorprägung gemäß den Normen einer Religion. Und letzteres hat mit Säkularisierung, religionsfreien Schulen oder Aufklärung rein gar nichts gemein.



> 2. Wieso seit ihr alle so kontra Religionen? Für mich ist die (evangelische) Kirche vor Allem ein Träger und (durch Jugendarbeit etc.) Vermittler westlicher (und das sind wegen unserer Geschichte eben auch christliche) Werte. Wenn ich in die Kirche gehe, geht es in der Predigt hauptsächlich um Nächstenliebe, Toleranz und Sozialcourage. Außerdem gibt es sehr viele christliche Hilfsorganisationen. Diese bösen gläubigen Christen scheinen ja ganz gern zu helfen.



Ich bin vor allen Dingen pro-Wahrheit und pro-Neutralität. Werte hat man, dass sollte schon der Name andeuten, ihrer selbst wesen und ob wir unsere Werte von den christlichen Kirchen übernommen haben oder nicht, ist dabei vollkommen egal. (In den meisten Fällen sind sie wesentlich älter als diese.) Da diese ihre Verbreitung übernehmen, mag historisch berechtigt gewesen sein, aber sie beschränken sich eben nicht nur darauf und sie machen es auch aus einem Selbstverständnis heraus, dass eine Weiterentwicklung verhindert. Diese überkommene Vermittlung von Werten gehört überwunden - wir sind kein "christliches Abendland" mehr, dass etwas macht, weil das so in der Bibel steht. Wir sind eine moderne, aufgeklärte Gesellschaft, die differenzierte, reflektierte, objektive Entscheidungen trifft.
Naja - oder das zumindest versucht.
Einige Zeitgenossen verzichten auch auf den Versuch, zumindest was 1-2 der drei Punkte angeht 




Amon schrieb:


> Also ich würde meine Kinder von keiner Lehrerin unterrichten lassen die ein Kopftuch trägt, so viel steht fest! Religiöse Symbole (egal welcher Art) haben in der Schule nichts zu suchen. Mich wundert bei der ganzen Sache einfach nur dass jeder Muslim den ich kenne mir sagt dass das Kopftuch nichts mit der Religion zu tun hat, sich das BVG aber auf die freie Ausübung der Religion beruft.



Das BVG beruft sich nicht auf die Religion, sondern auf das Verbotsgesetz. Das argumentiert mit der Religionsneutralität und das BVG hat beschieden, dass diese Argumentation Bullshit ist. Nichts weiter.
Ob das Kopftuch tatsächlich ein religiöses Symbol ist oder nicht, dass stand nie zur Debatte. Afaik wurde nicht einmal definiert, worin sich das sogenannte "muslimische" Kopftuch denn von anderen Kopftüchern unterscheidet, wie sie in ganz Europa verbreitet waren/sind und auch immer wieder als Mode auftauchen.

(Um auf die eigene Aussage einzugehen: Afaik gibt es im Koran keinerlei Hinweise auf das Kopftuch. Es ist im arabischen Raum traditionell üblich -würde mich nicht wundern, wenn aus vorislamischer Zeit- und es gibt Hadithen, demnach Mohammed es befürworte -aber nicht vorschrieb. Wie in so vielen anderen Fällen auch wird hier also arabische Tradition von vielen Muslimen gelebt und dann von nicht-Muslimen als typisches Zwangsmerkmal des Islams deklariert. Obwohl man genausogut Muslima ohne Kopftuch sein kann, wie Deutscher ohne ausgestreckten Arm)



> Aber warten wir einfach mal 10 Jahre ab wenn hier alle Frauen in Burka und nur in Begleitung eines Mannes auf die Straße gehen dürfen, die Scharia geltendes Recht ist weil wir Deutschen es aus falscher Toleranz verpennt haben unsere Kultur, unsere Gesellschaft und unsere Werte zu verteidigen. Nur dann wird es zu spät sein!



Was sind denn die Werte, die wir verteidigen? Gesellschaftlich vorgeschriebene Kleidung? Verbot von Meinungen? Abschaffung der Selbstbestimmung? Wenn du diese Werte verteidigen möchtest, brauchst du dich nicht zu wundern, dass sich Unterdrücker in Deutschland wohl fühlen. Alles was noch fehlt, ist eine kleine Veränderung am Bild dessen, was warum unterdrückt wird. Aber Feindbilder lassen sich leicht austauschen, wenn die Gesellschaft den Grundkonzepten von Freiheit und Tolleranz erst einmal entsagt hat.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Es gehört sich in Europa einfach die Kopfbedeckung in geschlossenen Räumen abzunehmen.



Zumindest seitdem Baseball-Caps wieder out sind?
Ich bin gespannt, wie du dein Kippa-Verbot durchsetzst.




CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Verglichen mit der Größe und Bevölkerungsdichte anderer EU-Länder ist das trotzdem ein Witz.



Und ist das jetzt ein Problem der Flüchtlinge, gegenüber denen du eine andere Politik forderst, oder ist das ein Problem der inner-EU-Koordination, an der scheinbar niemand aus der rechten Ecke arbeiten will?




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich verweise nochmal gerne auf mein Beispiel mit China. Das war vor 100 Jahren auch noch der Spielball der europäischen Großmächte.
> 
> China hat es aber mit harter Arbeit und Disziplin geschafft, von einem rückständigen dritte Welt Land zu der größten Volkswirtschaft der Welt zu entwickeln.



Du meinst mit Diktatur, Unterdrückung bis ins innerste Privatleben, Massensterben, massiver Rohstoffausbeutung und irreparabler Naturzerstörung, die nachhaltige Gefahren für die eigenen Versorgung mit sich bringt?
Stimmt, damit kann man sich zur großen Volkswirtschaft entwickeln. Dumm nur, dass die Positionen für Rohstoffausbeutung, Naturzerstörung, Unterdrückung und Kollateralschadenproduktion in Afrika schon alle an Europäer bzw. deren Kooperationspartner vergeben sind.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Afrika wird mit etwas Glück in Zukunft große Solarparks haben und das wird Arbeitsplätze schaffen.



Sobald wir in Nordafrika wieder überall uns genehme Diktatoren installiert haben?



> In Afrika und Arabien gibt es außerdem oft noch diesen Stammesgedanken, sodass sich die einzelnen Gruppen nicht richtig verstehen. Für eine Nation kann das tödlich sein.



"Stammesgedanken" gibt es überall, guck dir diverse Rechte an, die selbst die Enkeln von Zuwanderer als Ausländer bezeichnen, weil die "fremdes Blut" haben.
Das Wurzel vieler Probleme in Afrika ist, dass es so gut wie keine Nationen gibt, sondern nur von Kolonialherren willkürlich gezogene Grenzen. Und das in einer Weitläufigkeit, in der selbst moderne industrialisierte Staaten mit all ihrer Infrastruktur es kaum schaffen, Kontrolle aufrechtzuerhalten und Korruption zu unterbinden (siehe z.B. China).


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2015)

> Zumindest seitdem Baseball-Caps wieder out sind?
> Ich bin gespannt, wie du dein Kippa-Verbot durchsetzst.


Wenn es für alle gilt, dann ist es doch kein Problem.


> Sobald wir in Nordafrika wieder überall uns genehme Diktatoren installiert haben?


Nein, keine Diktatoren. Kolonien. Frankreich z.B. hat ja immer noch welche.


> "Stammesgedanken" gibt es überall, guck dir diverse Rechte an, die selbst die Enkeln von Zuwanderer als Ausländer bezeichnen, weil die "fremdes Blut" haben.


Das ist Nationalismus, aber kein Stammesgedanke...


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Der simple Umstand ist einfach, das es in Nordafrika, wo die Anlagen gebaut werden sollen, nicht ein einzig politisch stabiles Land gibt.



Und der nahe Osten ist politisch stabil?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. März 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, keine Diktatoren. Kolonien. Frankreich z.B. hat ja immer novh welche



Im Ernst? Aus dem Zeitalter sollten wir wohl raussein.


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2015)

Keine Kolonien wie damals, eher als Zwischschritt zur Demokratie.
Denn schlimmer als jetzt kann es nicht sein. 
Wir können dort Schulen bauen und die nächste Generation bilden und diese Generation kann dann eine Demokratie führen.


----------



## Olstyle (23. März 2015)

Das was Frankreich noch an "Kolonien" hat:
Ãœbersee-DÃ©partement â€“ Wikipedia
Das sind bis auf eines alles mehr oder weniger kleine Inseln welche sich hauptsächlich selbst verwalten. Eine klassische Kolonie sieht anders aus. Vor allem was die Ausbeutung an geht. Frankreich zahlt bei den Übersee Departements eher drauf.

Allerdings fühlt sich Frankreich seinen Ex-Kolonien noch stark verantwortlich. Was ich erst mal garnicht soo schlecht finde.


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2015)

Ich hab ja auch nicht von klassischen Kolonien geredet, sondern von einer modernen Form ob wir die Schutzgebiete oder irgendwie anders nennen ist doch egal.
Wie sollen wir denn sonst einer durch und durch ungebildeten Bevölkerungen die Demokratie näher bringen, als ihnen Bildung zu geben und ein System auf dem sie aufbauen können?

Genau das haben wir im 20 Jh verbockt.


----------



## Anticrist (24. März 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> China hat es aber mit harter Arbeit und Disziplin geschafft, von einem rückständigen dritte Welt Land zu der größten Volkswirtschaft der Welt zu entwickeln.



China hat es mit der maoistischen Diktatur geschafft, die hat zw. 70 und 200 MILLIONEN Chinesen das Leben gekostet....


----------



## Amon (24. März 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> China hat es mit der maoistischen Diktatur geschafft, die hat zw. 70 und 200 MILLIONEN Chinesen das Leben gekostet....


Auch wenn wir hier oft nicht der gleichen Meinung sind, muss ich dir da recht geben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. März 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> China hat es mit der maoistischen Diktatur geschafft, die hat zw. 70 und 200 MILLIONEN Chinesen das Leben gekostet....



Klar, das war bestimmt der einzige Grund, warum China heute die größte Volkswirtschaft ist 

Also wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hat vorallem Mao es so ziemlich verbockt. Erst unter Deng Xiaoping ging es richtig voran. Und der war kein Maoist.


----------



## Anticrist (24. März 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Klar, das war bestimmt der einzige Grund, warum China heute die größte Volkswirtschaft ist
> 
> Also wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hat vorallem Mao es so ziemlich verbockt. Erst unter Deng Xiaoping ging es richtig voran. Und der war kein Maoist.



Dann solltest du dich vielleicht nochmal zu dem Thema belesen.... aber klar.. die Verehrung und der Personenkult um Mao begründen sich auf seinem Versagen 
Man kann sicherlich die Frage stellen, ob all die Hungertoten Kalkül oder Versagen waren.. ändert aber erstmal nichts

Das die spätere Öffnung gen Westen und das Zulassen kapitalistischer Einflüsse einen großen Einfluss auf das enorme Wirtschaftswachstum der letzten Jahre hatte, hat hier niemand in Abrede gestellt....


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. März 2015)

Der Personenkult hat doch nichts mit seinem Versagen zu tun. Du hast doch selbst die Millionen Toten genannt. Der große Sprung nach vorne war halt ein ein ziemliche Reinfall.

Fakt ist, deine Unterstellung China hätte es durch die Millonen Toten geschafft, ist schlicht falsch. Den Tip mit dem Einlesen gebe ich gerne zurück.

Außerdem ging es darum hart zu arbeiten und nicht rumzujammern. Und gerade in der Hinsicht könnte die afrikanischen Länder mal was den asiatischen Ländern lernen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. März 2015)

Nicht DURCH die Toten. Die Toten waren wohl ein Nebeneffekt.  Natürlich hat das den Hunger gesenkt usw.....


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. März 2015)

Klar, weniger Leute = weniger Hunger.

Aber so zu tun, als wäre China heute nur wegen Mao und die durch ihn verursachten Leiden und Toten da wo es ist, ist schlicht falsch.


----------



## Sparanus (25. März 2015)

Mao dachte sich einfach nur, dass das mit den Toten passieren kann weil unter Stalin auch so viele gestorben sind. 

Die Chinesen haben einfach einen ungeheuren Drang ihrem Staat dienen zu wollen. Konnte ich dort selbst erleben. 
Gleichzeitig sind sie politisch auch auf Linie.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. März 2015)

Ja toll China wird von uns ausgebeutet  
Elektrozeug Schrauben und so zeug


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch nicht von klassischen Kolonien geredet, sondern von einer modernen Form ob wir die Schutzgebiete oder irgendwie anders nennen ist doch egal...


...Hauptsache, wir können uns dort 1:1 benehmen, wie in den klassischen Kolonien? Und dann hoffen wir, dass sich eine Generation später die "Begeisterten Afrikaner Für die Europäisierung Des Mahgreb" gründen?

Aus Geschichte lernen heißt...
...etwas unübliches zu machen.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Außerdem ging es darum hart zu arbeiten und nicht rumzujammern. Und gerade in der Hinsicht könnte die afrikanischen Länder mal was den asiatischen Ländern lernen.



Und die Deutschen erst einmal...


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und die Deutschen erst einmal...



Die Leute die arbeiten, jammern nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2015)

Dann haben wir WESENTLICH mehr Arbeitslose, als ich bislang dachte.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2015)

Haben wir auch oder denkst du echt, dass die offiziellen Zahlen der Agentur für Arbeit korrekt sind?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. März 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann haben wir WESENTLICH mehr Arbeitslose, als ich bislang dachte.


Jeder ist einer zu viel


----------



## Adi1 (25. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Haben wir auch oder denkst du echt, dass die offiziellen Zahlen der Agentur für Arbeit korrekt sind?



In der Statistik verschwinden alle, welche nicht gerade vom H4-Center in 

irgendwelche sinnlosen Maßnahmen reingeschoben werden. 

Im Endeffekt dürfte die wirkliche Zahl um ca. 1,5 Mio. höher liegen.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt dürfte die wirkliche Zahl um ca. 1,5 Mio. höher liegen.



Ich glaube nicht, dass du damit auskommst.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. März 2015)

Letztendlich sind die Zahlen die selben wie bei Schröder. Man verpackt sie jetzt einfach kreativer.


----------



## Adi1 (25. März 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Letztendlich sind die Zahlen die selben wie bei Schröder. Man verpackt sie jetzt einfach kreativer.



Dafür gibt es Buchhalter, die verstehen schon, wie man so was schön rechnet.


----------



## Anticrist (25. März 2015)

Wie hat Volker Pispers so schön gesagt.. "wir bezahlen Leute um die Kranken aus der Arbeitslosenstatistik zu rechnen, haben aber kein Geld für Scheißhäuser und Lehrer in Schulen"

Eine Medaille hat immer zwei Seiten.. habe mit Hartz4 Empfängern und deren "Arbeitswillen" so meine ganz eigenen Erfahrungen... aber das kam schon mal vor ein paar Seiten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass du damit auskommst.



Die Jobcenter haben ihre Zuwendungen an die Maßnahmen-Industrie ziemlich eindampfen müssen, könnte also hinkommen.
Reicht aber noch nicht annähernd aus, um die Zahl derjenigen Deutschen zu erklären, die rumjammern (60 Millionen? 70?)


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2015)

Ich jammere nicht herum.
Ich sehe die anderen Länder und merke, dass es mir hier in Deutschland -- trotz Merkel und Seehofer und dem Dicken Siggi -- recht brauchbar geht. Geht hier zwar leicht bergab, aber andere fallen gerade eine Steilwand herab.
Das sehen die meisten ebenfalls so, denn sonst könnte man die Umfragewerte der Union nicht erklären.


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2015)

Von der PEGIDA hat man schon länger nichts mehr gehört... gibt es die eigentlich noch?


----------



## Sparanus (26. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich jammere nicht herum.
> Ich sehe die anderen Länder und merke, dass es mir hier in Deutschland -- trotz Merkel und Seehofer und dem Dicken Siggi -- recht brauchbar geht. Geht hier zwar leicht bergab, aber andere fallen gerade eine Steilwand herab.
> Das sehen die meisten ebenfalls so, denn sonst könnte man die Umfragewerte der Union nicht erklären.



Besser als die anderen ist nicht gut genug. Sagt dir jeder Lehrer.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. März 2015)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Von der PEGIDA hat man schon länger nichts mehr gehört... gibt es die eigentlich noch?



https://www.facebook.com/pages/PEGIDA/790669100971515 scheinbar gibt es Pegida noch.

Auf jeden Fall gibt es das Problem, gegen das Pegida auf die Straße geht noch. Aber dessen Lösung will sich ja keine Partei annehmen.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Besser als die anderen ist nicht gut genug. Sagt dir jeder Lehrer.



Meinst du arbeitslose Lehrer, die Taxi fahren?


----------



## Sparanus (27. März 2015)

Du verstehst es scheinbar nicht.  Bin ich gut, wenn ich eine 4 habe nur weil die anderen schlechter sind?


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2015)

Du bist besser und alleine darauf kommt es noch an. Falls du das noch nicht bemerkt haben solltest.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. März 2015)

Gut ist relativ subjektiv. Gut ist für mich in Sport eine 4 für andre eine 1. Französisch ebenso. Für mich eine 3 für jemand anders eine 1. Für mich ein W124 Kombi Diesel für andre ein Bugatti Veyron. Für mich ein Dark Power pro 10 für andere ein CoolerMaster B500....


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2015)

Es geht doch nicht mehr darum "gut" zu sein. Das ist sowieso eine Definitionsfrage.
Ich würde nie behaupten, dass es mir in den 80ern besser ging als heute, als die Mauer noch da war und alle die D Markt hatten und wir preiswert nach Tunesien oder Spanien in Urlaub fahren konnten.
Damit wir preiswert in Urlaub fahren können, müssen eben andere für sehr wenig Geld die Hotels und Flugzeuge reinigen, ist eben so.
Und wer seinen Arsch vom Sofa kriegt und ein wenig an sich arbeitet, kann es auch schaffen, einen Job zu finden, von dem er leben kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2015)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Von der PEGIDA hat man schon länger nichts mehr gehört... gibt es die eigentlich noch?



Der Herr mit der seit 70 Jahren aus der Mode gekommenen Frisur veranstaltet weiterhin Spaziergänge, aber mit weniger Teilnehmern.


----------



## Sparanus (27. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du bist besser und alleine darauf kommt es noch an. Falls du das noch nicht bemerkt haben solltest.



Man soll sich nicht auf seinem Erfolg ausruhen, sondern man muss immer besser werden. Gut ist nicht gut genug.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man soll sich nicht auf seinem Erfolg ausruhen, sondern man muss immer besser werden. Gut ist nicht gut genug.



Wer ruht sich denn auf welchem Erfolg aus?


----------



## keinnick (28. März 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man soll sich nicht auf seinem Erfolg ausruhen, sondern man muss immer besser werden. Gut ist nicht gut genug.



Sagt wer? Steht es mir nicht zu, zu sagen, dass ich mit dem was ich erreicht habe zufrieden bin? Wieso "muss" ich immer besser werden?


----------



## der-sack88 (28. März 2015)

Ach was, Zufriedenheit ist doch doof. Wenn man zufrieden ist ist man ja glücklich und das gehört sich nicht. Immer mehr wollen, immer schön unzufrieden sein, nur dann läufts in der Wirtschaft.








Threshold schrieb:


> Und wer seinen Arsch vom Sofa kriegt und ein wenig an sich arbeitet, kann es auch schaffen, einen Job zu finden, von dem er leben kann.



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Gibt doch genug Beispiele für das Gegenteil. Wenn man sich mal die ganze Geschichte um den angeblichen Fachkräftemangel anschaut und dass die Unis unter anderem dadurch mehr Ingenieure produzieren als es Arbeitsplätze gibt... Arsch hochkriegen = Erfolg gilt da nicht.
Und wer glaubt denn im Ernst, dass es bei fortschreitender Automatisierung immer für alle Arbeitsplätze gibt, solange sich nur alle anstrengen?


----------



## Sparanus (28. März 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Sagt wer? Steht es mir nicht zu, zu sagen, dass ich mit dem was ich erreicht habe zufrieden bin? Wieso "muss" ich immer besser werden?



Das war in erster Linie auf einen Staat bezogen, dass es kein Argument ist zu sagen, dass es anderen schlechter geht und wir deswegen stagnieren können.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das war in erster Linie auf einen Staat bezogen, dass es kein Argument ist zu sagen, dass es anderen schlechter geht und wir deswegen stagnieren können.



Der Staat sagt doch gar nichts.
Es liegt an den Unternehmen, dafür zu sorgen, dass deren Produkte gefragt sind und das erreichst du nicht, indem du dich von der Welt abschottest.


----------



## Sparanus (28. März 2015)

Wo hab ich was von abschotten geschrieben?


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2015)

Das bezog sich auf den Thread selbst.
Wer nicht offen ist für andere Einflüsse, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn er irgendwann abgehängt wird.


----------



## Sparanus (28. März 2015)

Aso ok, abschotten sollten wir uns nicht das stimmt, aber darum ging es mir gar nicht.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2015)

Ich weiß, um was es dir ging.
Aber vom Staat kannst du da nichts erwarten, der kümmert sich um seine Wähler und bei den Volksparteien stehen die Rentner an oberster Stelle, denn sie sind die Wähler, die immer die gleiche Partei wählen.
Ich selbst habe mit den Volksparteien schon seit Jahren abgeschlossen.


----------



## Beam39 (29. März 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Herr mit der seit 70 Jahren aus der Mode gekommenen Frisur veranstaltet weiterhin Spaziergänge, aber mit weniger Teilnehmern.



Hier hat doch mal einer, nach dem Rücktritt von dem genannten Herren, voller Überzeugung behauptet die Pegida würde sich nun reformieren und schon sehr bald in neuer Stärke zurückschlagen  Wenn man mal guckt welches gewalttätige Gesocks nun an den Spaziergängen für die Pegida teilnimmt, sieht man sehr schön den wahren Kern dieser Gemeinschaft.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. März 2015)

Gewaltätiges Gesocks? Ist die Antifa etwa in Dresden unterwegs?


----------



## Sparanus (29. März 2015)

Mensch, wir wissen alle, dass bei Pegida Nazis dabei waren und jetzt sind es halt prozentual mehr weil die ganzen friedlichen Protestanten nicht mehr da sind.


----------



## Beam39 (29. März 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gewaltätiges Gesocks? Ist die Antifa etwa in Dresden unterwegs?



Lesen scheint wohl immernoch nicht zu deinen Stärken zu gehören.


> Wenn man mal guckt welches gewalttätige Gesocks nun an den Spaziergängen *für die Pegida* teilnimmt







> Mensch, wir wissen alle, dass bei Pegida Nazis dabei waren und jetzt sind es halt prozentual mehr weil die ganzen friedlichen Protestanten nicht mehr da sind.



Weil nun wohl auch bei den Letzten angekommen ist dass sie an einer völlig bescheuerten Bewegung teilgenommen haben.


----------



## Amon (29. März 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Mensch, wir wissen alle, dass bei Pegida Nazis dabei waren und jetzt sind es halt prozentual mehr weil die ganzen friedlichen Protestanten nicht mehr da sind.



Was haben denn die evangelischen damit zu tun?


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. März 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Lesen scheint wohl immernoch nicht zu deinen Stärken zu gehören.



Eigentlich schon, aber nicht persönlich zu werden ist ja scheinbar wohl immernoch nicht deine Stärke.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Weil nun wohl auch bei den Letzten angekommen ist dass sie an einer völlig bescheuerten Bewegung teilgenommen haben.



Stimmt, weil für geordnete Einwanderung und gegen Asylbetrug zu sein, ist ja auch total bescheuert. D.h. ja im Umkehrschluss für Masseneinwanderung und Kontrollen und Asylbetrug zu sein, ist super? Versteh ich dich da richtig?


----------



## Anticrist (29. März 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stimmt, weil für geordnete Einwanderung und gegen Asylbetrug zu sein, ist ja auch total bescheuert. D.h. ja im Umkehrschluss für Masseneinwanderung und Kontrollen und Asylbetrug zu sein, ist super? Versteh ich dich da richtig?



Für genannte Dinge zu sein und mit Nazis und Hitler-Verehrern zusammen zu marschieren sind 2 grundverschiedene Dinge


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. März 2015)

Was kann man dafür, wenn sich solche Leute anschließen? Nazis (auch wenn es schwer zu aktzeptieren ist) geniessen auch die Grundrechte, einschließlich dem Demonstrationsrecht.

Sind es nicht die LInken die ständig sagen, ja das der schwarze Block bei uns mitmarschiert ist doof, aber das müsste man hinnehmen? Warum sollte das nicht auch auf der anderen Seite gelten? Oder sind Nazis keine Menschen?


----------



## Beam39 (30. März 2015)

> Eigentlich schon, aber nicht persönlich zu werden ist ja scheinbar wohl immernoch nicht deine Stärke.



Na irgendjemand muss dich ja hin und wieder mal auf deine Defizite aufmerksam machen. 



> Was kann man dafür, wenn sich solche Leute anschließen?



Die Bewegung entstand durch solche Leute. Diese haben sich nicht im Nachhinein angeschlossen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. März 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Na irgendjemand muss dich ja hin und wieder mal auf deine Defizite aufmerksam machen.



Wie oft können dir eigentlich in der Diskussion die Argumente ausgehen?



Beam39 schrieb:


> Die Bewegung entstand durch solche Leute. Diese haben sich nicht im Nachhinein angeschlossen.



Es ist ja müßig zu fragen. Aber a) Quellen? und b) selbst wenn, wenn eine Nazi sagt 2+2=4, sagst du dann, ne das ist 5, nur weil es ein Nazi gesagt hat?

PS: Ich habe gerade mal nachgeguckt im Parteiprogramm der NPD, die fordern u.a. einen gesetzlichen Mindestlohn. Die Groko hat einen eingeführt. Ist die Groko jetzt auch "Autobahn" ?


----------



## Anticrist (30. März 2015)

Der offizielle Organisator der Pegida war Lutz Bachmann, die öffentlich gewordenen FB Posts sagen allen.. was willst du noch an Quellen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. März 2015)

Bachmann-Skandal: Warum es hilft, Hitler zu parodieren - DIE WELT

Und gelten für Herrn Bachmann die Grundrechte nicht? Oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


----------



## Amon (30. März 2015)

> *In Israel blieb der Vorfall weitgehend unbemerkt, aber in Deutschland  brach der Aufstand der Anständigen aus. *Alle waren sich einig, der  Musiker sei *"eine Schande für Deutschland"*. Damals gab es noch keine  Pegida und keine Legida, aber bereits eine Antifa, die umso heftiger  gegen Adolf Hitler und die Seinen kämpfte, je länger das Dritte Reich  tot war. Der Mann verlor seinen Job, seine bürgerliche Existenz und ward  nie mehr gesehen oder gehört.



Das sagt doch wohl alles, ich habe das wichtige sogar extra noch hervorgehoben. Das mit den üblichen "beißreflexen" wird sich hier wahrscheinlich nie ändern.


----------



## Beam39 (30. März 2015)

> Wie oft können dir eigentlich in der Diskussion die Argumente ausgehen?



Du, dass du dir anmaßt sowas anderen vorzuwerfen obwohl du bis heute nicht auf diverseste Postings von Two-Face und Ruyven geantwortet hast, grenzt schon an ziemlicher Frechheit  Bringe du doch erst einmal deine Diskussionen fertig. 

Ich bin nicht des diskutieren Willens hier, will dich, wie gesagt, nur mal ab und zu auf deine Defizite aufmerksam machen 

Und nicht beantwortete und einfach ausgelassene Antworten auf ellenlange Beiträge von anderen gehören für mich zu Defiziten. Und das obwohl du doch immer disskusionsfähige User gesucht hast  Da hast du gleich zwei gehabt die auf alles was du wolltest geantwortet haben und dann wird dem einfach aus dem Weg gegangen. Unerhört.


----------



## Sparanus (30. März 2015)

Das Problem in Deutschland ist einfach, dass es bei einer Demo mit dem Thema egal ist ob Jesus Christus persönlich oder Adolf Hitler vorne laufen es sind automatisch Nazis.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. März 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Du, dass du dir anmaßt sowas anderen vorzuwerfen obwohl du bis heute nicht auf diverseste Postings von Two-Face und Ruyven geantwortet hast, grenzt schon an ziemlicher Frechheit  Bringe du doch erst einmal deine Diskussionen fertig.



Lustig, bist du deren Sekretär? Können die zwei nicht für sich selbst sprechen?



Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht des diskutieren Willens hier, will dich, wie gesagt, nur mal ab und zu auf deine Defizite aufmerksam machen



Ich wusste gar nicht, dass das die Aufgabe anderer User ist. Aber ich denke es wäre besser, wenn du erstmal an deinen eigenen arbeitest, bevor du andere darauf hinweist. Da sehe ich nämlich Verbesserungspotenzial. 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Und nicht beantwortete und einfach ausgelassene Antworten auf ellenlange Beiträge von anderen gehören für mich zu Defiziten. Und das obwohl du doch immer disskusionsfähige User gesucht hast  Da hast du gleich zwei gehabt die auf alles was du wolltest geantwortet haben und dann wird dem einfach aus dem Weg gegangen. Unerhört.



Ich verweise auf den ersten Absatz. Ich denke die zwei können auch für sich selbst sprechen und müssen dich nicht als Schoßhündchen vorschicken.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das Problem in Deutschland ist einfach, dass es bei einer Demo mit dem Thema egal ist ob Jesus Christus persönlich oder Adolf Hitler vorne laufen es sind automatisch Nazis.



Wenn du von der von der Politik und Medien genehmen Meinung abweichst, dann wird dich in Deutschland dieses Schicksal ereilen.

Aber wenn du (wie in Frankfurt) Polizeiwagen anzündest und Polizisten mit Steinen bewirfst, sieht sich unser Justizminister nicht dazu veranlasst, dass eine „Schande für Deutschland“ zu nennen.

Manche sind halt gleicher als andere.

PS: Erdogan beklagt Völkermord-Behauptungen an Armeniern - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Man stelle sich vor Frau Merkel würde den Holocaust leugnen.  

Aber hey, lasst uns noch von diesen fleißigen "Fachkräften" und ihrer friedlichen "Religion" in unser Land einwandern


----------



## Amon (30. März 2015)

Tja, deswegen hat man hier ja auch gleich die Leugnung des Holocaust ins Strafgesetzbuch gepackt damit man das auch ja nicht darf.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was kann man dafür, wenn sich solche Leute anschließen? Nazis (auch wenn es schwer zu aktzeptieren ist) geniessen auch die Grundrechte, einschließlich dem Demonstrationsrecht.
> 
> Sind es nicht die LInken die ständig sagen, ja das der schwarze Block bei uns mitmarschiert ist doof, aber das müsste man hinnehmen? Warum sollte das nicht auch auf der anderen Seite gelten?



Seine Feststellung war, dass in jüngerer Zeit genauso viele Nazis bei Pegida "mit"laufen, aber deutlich weniger Nicht-Nazis, somit als die Nazis der Kern sind. Vielleicht solltest du lieber diese Tatsachenbehauptung angreifen, anstatt Vergleiche zu ziehen, die so unpassend sind, dass man eigentlich nur anzweifeln kannst, dass du die ursprünglichen zwei Zeilen überhaupt verstanden hast...


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. März 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Seine Feststellung war, dass in jüngerer Zeit genauso viele Nazis bei Pegida "mit"laufen, aber deutlich weniger Nicht-Nazis, somit als die Nazis der Kern sind. Vielleicht solltest du lieber diese Tatsachenbehauptung angreifen, anstatt Vergleiche zu ziehen, die so unpassend sind, dass man eigentlich nur anzweifeln kannst, dass du die ursprünglichen zwei Zeilen überhaupt verstanden hast...



Erstmal sollte man für so eine Behauptung Quellen liefern. Die einzige "Quelle" die auf meine Nachfrage kam, waren die FB-Posts von Herrn BAchmann. Wow, einer macht eine schlechte Parodie auf Hitler, und schon sind alle Pegida-Demonstranten "Nazis". Großes Kino. 

Zweitens ist der Vergleich nicht unpassend, sondern (auch wegen der Ereignisse in Frankfurt) topaktuell. Deutschland ist auf dem linke Auge (besonders im Bezug auf Gewalt) blind.


----------



## Beam39 (31. März 2015)

Meine Güte, du mit deinen Quellen  Mach doch einfach mal die Augen auf und geh vom Bildschirm weg, dann bräuchtest du auch weniger Quellen um gewisse Dinge nachvollziehen bzw. verstehen zu können.*

**Ein gewisses halbwegs unverzerrtes Weltbild natürlich vorausgesetzt. *


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. März 2015)

Ja echt doof, in der Diskussion nach Quellen zu fragen. Für den User Beam39 sind Quellen überflüssig, da zählt nur das "Weltbild".


----------



## Beam39 (31. März 2015)

Wie oft soll ich dir noch sagen dass ich mit dir nicht diskutiere? Meine Güte Jemand der gekonnt Diskussionen ignoriert wenn ihm die Argumente ausgehen und nur darauf eingeht wonach ihm ist, ist niemand mit dem ich diskutieren würde.


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. März 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wie oft soll ich dir noch sagen dass ich mit dir nicht diskutiere? Meine Güte Jemand der gekonnt Diskussionen ignoriert wenn ihm die Argumente ausgehen und nur darauf eingeht wonach ihm ist, ist niemand mit dem ich diskutieren würde.



Naja immerhin biete ich anderen User nicht an sie privat zu "besuchen", wenn mir die Argumente ausgehen. Aber jeder macht das halt anders.

Aber ich finde es schön, dass du für andere User das Schoßhündchen spielst. Hat was niedliches.


----------



## Beam39 (31. März 2015)

Wann habe ich das getan? Ich habe mehreren Usern ÖFFENTLICH das Angebot gemacht sich mal gemeinsam irgendwo aufn Kaffee zu treffen und drüber zu quatschen. Einer hat sich sogar bereit dazu erklärt.  Ich muss dich ja enorm ärgern wenn du so weit zurückblickst und Tatsachen verdrehst, Püppi. 

Ich spiele Schoßhündchen für andere weil ein User mir Diskussionaunfähigkeit vorwirft und ich somit im Verlauf mit Meinungen von anderen Usern ästemiere welche ja, der Meinung des gewissen Users zu Folge, fähig wären zu diskutieren und werde dann vom gewissen User benörgelt weil ich darauf hinweise dass noch Antworten aus sind.

LOL! Du wirst immer besser 

Aber mal das außen vor. Ok, dann bin ich halt ein Schoßhündchen, das führt aber immernoch nicht deine offenen Diskussionen fort.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. April 2015)

Kurzum zusammengefasst. 

Weil du bemerkt hast, dass du selbst nich mithalten kannst, und deine Einschüchterungsversuche ins Leere gehen, musst du jetzt verzweifelt auf die Beiträge fremder Leute verweisen. Ist schon hart, wenn man selbst nichts zu sagen hat. Und komischerweise bist du der einzige, der hier auf meine "offenen" Diskussionen hinweisen muss.


----------



## Beam39 (1. April 2015)

> Weil du bemerkt hast, dass du selbst nich mithalten kannst



Nein, das war DEINE Feststellung und DEINE Äußerung. Ich kam lediglich zur Erkenntnis dass nen Baum erleuchteter ist als du, und habs irgendwann sein gelassen. 



> wenn man selbst nichts zu sagen hat. Und komischerweise bist du der einzige, der hier auf meine "offenen" Diskussionen hinweisen muss.



Wieviele andere beteiligen sich denn noch an der Unterhaltung? Für die Pegida interessiert sich doch eh niemand mehr und mit paranoiden Sympathisanten wie dir, für die jeder Muslim ein potentieller Terrorist ist und jeder Flüchtling ein Krimineller, mag halt auch keiner diskutieren. Das haben auch die Letzten eingesehen. Die einzigen die sich in Form von "Gefällt Mir' s" beteiligen sind deine Homeboys die dir souverän den Internetrücken stärken und auf die du immer ungemein stolz bist. 

Wiegesagt, ich bin nur hier um dich auf deine Defizite aufmerksam zu machen und dich zu trollen, was ungemein gut funktioniert 



> Hast du dir schon brav das Stöcken abgeholt



Und du deine offenen Diskussionen schon fortgeführt? Ach ne, da war ja was.. Man ignoriert etwas, wonach man bat, im Nachhinein dann doch wieder wenn man sieht man kommt nicht weiter


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. April 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Nein, das war DEINE Feststellung und DEINE Äußerung. Ich kam lediglich zur Erkenntnis dass nen Baum erleuchteter ist als du, und habs irgendwann sein gelassen.



Argumente gehen aus, die zehnte.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Wieviele andere beteiligen sich denn noch an der Unterhaltung?



Obwohl du gar nicht willst, wie du ja ständig behauptest, kommst du immer wieder zurück. 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Für die Pegida interessiert sich doch eh niemand mehr und mit paranoiden Sympathisanten wie dir, für die jeder Muslim ein potentieller Terrorist ist und jeder Flüchtling ein Krimineller, mag halt auch keiner diskutieren.



Also lesen kannst du auch nicht? Schade.

Denn nochmal für dich. 

1) Ich bin gegen die Einführung einer mittelalterlichen Ideologie. Nicht gegen die Mitläufer, die das noch nicht erkannt haben. Jede Menge Deutsche haben auch erst nach dem 2 Weltkrieg erkannt, dass sie einem Verbrecher hinterher gelaufen sind. Ich hoffe für die Menschheit, dass die Muslime irgendwann erkennen, dass sie einer vergleichbaren Ideologie auf den Leim gehen.

2). Ich bin auch nicht gegen politische Flüchtlinge (die auch einen tatsächlichen Asylanspruch nachweisen können), sondern gegen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge und Asylbetrüger. Aber auch das habe ich ja nur schätzungsweise zehnmal erläutert. Manche brauchen es wohl noch ein elftes Mal um es zu lsen. 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Das haben auch die Letzten eingesehen. Die einzigen die sich in Form von "Gefällt Mir' s" beteiligen sind deine Homeboys die dir souverän den Internetrücken stärken und auf die du immer ungemein stolz bist.



Merkwürdig, ich habe mich noch nicht einmal mit irgendwelchen "Homeboys" gebrüstet. Aber die Fähigkeit mehr aus meinen Posts herauszulesen, als da steht, hast du ja schon mehrfach bewiesen.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Wiegesagt, ich bin nur hier um dich auf deine Defizite aufmerksam zu machen und dich zu trollen, was ungemein gut funktioniert



Wie gesagt, arbeite doch erst einmal die eigenen ab. Wer ohne Fehler ist und so.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Und du deine offenen Diskussionen schon fortgeführt? Ach ne, da war ja was.. Man ignoriert etwas, wonach man bat, im Nachhinein dann doch wieder wenn man sieht man kommt nicht weiter



Wie gesagt, dann sollen sich die betreffenden User zu Wort melden wenn es die stört. Ach ne nach deiner Aussage, will ja eh keiner diskutieren. 

Ja was denn nun? Weiterdiskutieren oder nicht? Magst du dich mal auf eins festlegen?


----------



## Laudian (1. April 2015)

Beleidigungen wurden entfernt.

Abgesehen davon:
Bitte beim Thema bleiben und nicht in Metadiskussionen abdriften.

MfG
Laudian


----------



## Amon (4. April 2015)

> 1) Ich bin gegen die Einführung einer mittelalterlichen Ideologie. Nicht  gegen die Mitläufer, die das noch nicht erkannt haben. Jede Menge  Deutsche haben auch erst nach dem 2 Weltkrieg erkannt, dass sie einem  Verbrecher hinterher gelaufen sind. Ich hoffe für die Menschheit, dass  die Muslime irgendwann erkennen, dass sie einer vergleichbaren Ideologie  auf den Leim gehen.
> 
> 2). Ich bin auch nicht gegen politische Flüchtlinge (die auch einen  tatsächlichen Asylanspruch nachweisen können), sondern gegen  Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge und Asylbetrüger. Aber auch das habe ich ja nur  schätzungsweise zehnmal erläutert. Manche brauchen es wohl noch ein  elftes Mal um es zu lsen.



THIS!


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. April 2015)

Kathrin Oertel: Ex-Pegida-Chefin entschuldigt sich bei Muslimen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Amon (30. April 2015)

Pegida ist doch eh tot...


----------



## Adi1 (30. April 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Kathrin Oertel: Ex-Pegida-Chefin entschuldigt sich bei Muslimen - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Ja, und?

Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn diese Frau demnächst in einer 

bekannten Partei eintreten würde. 

Diese PR-Kampagne wird in den Schülerheften angehender Politiker stehen. 

Ohne großartigen Einsatz von eigenen Mitteln, quasi nur mit Hilfe der Medien,

wird man bekannt. Damit kann man viele Stufen vom Pimpel bis zum Treter überwinden.

Meine Hochachtung, clever gemacht.


----------



## Beam39 (30. April 2015)

Tja.. Das kommt bei raus wenn das Maul anfängt zu reden bevor das Hirn überhaupt nachgedacht hat. Das war das grundsätzliche Problem der Pegida und ihren Anhängern.


----------



## Adi1 (30. April 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Tja.. Das kommt bei raus wenn das Maul anfängt zu reden bevor das Hirn überhaupt nachgedacht hat. Das war das grundsätzliche Problem der Pegida und ihren Anhängern.



Nee, nee, ganz so einfach ist das nicht,

nicht ohne Grund haben die etablierten Parteien das Muffensausen bekommen.


----------



## Amon (30. April 2015)

Warten wir einfach bis die erste Bombe hoch geht, vielleicht wird dieses Volk dann endlich wach. In Frankfurt hat man es ja noch verhindern können...


----------



## Two-Face (30. April 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Warten wir einfach bis die erste Bombe hoch geht, vielleicht wird dieses Volk dann endlich wach. In Frankfurt hat man es ja noch verhindern können...



Und was passiert dann?

Alle Muslime rauswerfen?


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. April 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Warten wir einfach bis die erste Bombe hoch geht,  vielleicht wird dieses Volk dann endlich wach. In Frankfurt hat man es  ja noch verhindern können...



Und wenn die erste Bombe hochgeht, und das wird sie wahrscheinlch irgendwann, dann wird das Volk wach und nimmt vermeintlich mit Fug und Recht eine ganze Religion in Sippenhaft? So stellst du dir das vor? Hast du auch Visionen von Konzentrationslagern?


----------



## Adi1 (30. April 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Warten wir einfach bis die erste Bombe hoch geht, vielleicht wird dieses Volk dann endlich wach. In Frankfurt hat man es ja noch verhindern können...



 Was Du jetzt meinst.

Sage aber nicht, Du bist jetzt einer von diesen Weltrevolutionären.


----------



## Amon (30. April 2015)

Nicht alle sondern nur die bekannten Terroristen die wir zu Hauf im Land haben. So verblendet bin ich nicht dass ich alle Muslime über einen Kamm schere.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. April 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Nicht alle sondern nur die bekannten Terroristen die wir zu Hauf im Land haben. So verblendet bin ich nicht dass ich alle Muslime über einen Kamm schere.



Na immerhin.


----------



## Adi1 (30. April 2015)

Naja, die Terrorgefahr wird sowieso zunehmen,

egal jetzt von welcher Richtung. 

Die endgültige Frage ist doch jetzt, wie weit kann (darf) der Staat dagegen vorgehen.


----------



## Putinversteher (1. Mai 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/JuergenTodenhoefer/videos/10152941461300838/?fref=nf
Ein Post & Video von Jürgen Todenhöfer der das Problem auf den Punkt bringt.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Mai 2015)

Das Kernproblem ist aber ein religiöser Konflikt innerhalb des Islams.

Seit Jahrhunderten schlagen sich die Sunniten und Schiiten gegeneinander die Köpfe ein.


----------



## Putinversteher (1. Mai 2015)

Dieser Konflikt spielt aber keine Rolle für unsere Sicherheit, vor dem 11. September hat sich niemand von Islamischen Terror bedroht gefühlt.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Mai 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Dieser Konflikt spielt aber keine Rolle für unsere Sicherheit



Selbstverständlich, der spielt sogar eine große Rolle. 

Denn dadurch wurde der Grundstein für ein gewisses Konfliktpotential gelegt.

Wenn aus unzufriedenen Steinewerfern Terroristen werden, sind die örtlichen geistigen Führer in der Mitschuld.

Die Propaganda dieser Führungselite entscheidet letztendlich, wer der Feind ist. 

Aber so ist das nun mal dort unten, wenn mein Acker vertrocknet, muss man mehr gießen. 

Habe ich aber keine Zeit dafür, weil 5 mal am Tag die Moschee zum Gebet ruft, wächst halt weniger.

Aber klar, dass ist auch unsere Schuld.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Mai 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Dieser Konflikt spielt aber keine Rolle für unsere Sicherheit, vor dem 11. September hat sich niemand von Islamischen Terror bedroht gefühlt.



Weil es dort auch keinen Anschlag mit sovielen Toten wie bei 9/11 gab.
Erst mit diesem Anschlag ist der islamistische Terrorismus so richtig ins Blickfeld der Öffentlichkeit gelangt.
Gegeben hat es Anschläge von islamistischen Terroristen aber schon lange zuvor, auch auf zivile Ziele, aber halt weniger "spektakulär".

Im Endeffekt hat sich an unserer Sicherheit, bzw. der Chance auf einen Terroranschlag nach 9/11, nichts wirklich geändert. Die Chance das so etwas passiert war davor nicht höher und danach nicht niedriger, wie zuletzt der Anschlag auf den Boston Marathon Charlie Hebdo und einen jüdischen Supermarkt in Paris,  gezeigt haben. Trotz all der Überwachungsmaßnahmen und Sicherheitsgesetze die nach dem 11.September 2001 ins Leben gerufen wurden um solche Anschläge zu verhindern gelingt es Terroristen trotzdem immer wieder Anschläge zu verüben.

Die berechtige Frage ist also wozu brauchen wir all die Überwachung dann wenn diese effektiv nichts ändert und nur eines geschaft hat, die Freiheit der Menschen zu beschneiden und zu verringern?
Und können wir mit noch schärferen Gesetzen, noch mehr Überwachung daran was ändern, oder sollten wir nicht endlich mal begreifen das wir den Terrorismus nicht durch Überwachung und Kriege besiegt bekommen werden und Anschläge nicht durch noch mehr Gesetze zu selbiger verhindern können, sondern das man islamischen Terrorismus nur bekämpft bekommen wird indem man radikale Moslems rigeros abschiebt und den Menschen in den betroffenen Regionen des nahen Ostens nicht durch politisches, wirtschaftliches und militärisches Handeln in die Arme von Extremisten treibt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. Mai 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Warten wir einfach bis die erste Bombe hoch geht, vielleicht wird dieses Volk dann endlich wach. In Frankfurt hat man es ja noch verhindern können...



Werden einige dann immer noch nicht kapieren, erst wenn es sie persönlich betrifft... Leider.


Weiß jemand wer hier die Organisatoren sind ? : https://www.facebook.com/PegidaFreiberg  bzw. https://www.facebook.com/freigidafuerdasvolk ?


----------



## Putinversteher (1. Mai 2015)

Ich habe nicht geschrieben das es davor keinen gab - aber das er eben im Sicherheitsgefühl der Allgemeinheit keinerlei Rolle gespielt hat. Und unser "War on Terror" hat eben auch überhaupt nichts zum Positiven verändert, sondern das genaue Gegenteil gebracht - was auch eine logische entwicklung war. Aber wenn man sich fragt wer bisher am meisten vom Terror profitiert hat... oh Moment diese Frage sollte man sich lieber nicht stellen, weil die Antwort darauf eh nicht sein kann oder darf


----------



## Anticrist (1. Mai 2015)

Unsere Gesellschaft basiert auf einem Vertrauen das es schon gab, lange bevor es die ersten Religionen gab - auch wenn die Religionen immer behaupten Nächstenliebe, Moral etc gäbe es ohne Gottesfurcht nicht (wer drüber nachdenkt erkennt die moralische Bankrotterklärung in dieser Logik)
Wir begehen unseren Alltag im Vertrauen .. nein Wissen drauf, das Menschen gewisse Dinge einfach nicht tun. Jeder kann in die Schublade greifen, ein Küchenmesser nehmen und auf der Straße wahllos Menschen töten.
Es ist unser Inneres das uns davon abhält - und das Vertrauen das alle in unserer Gesellschaft genauso ticken.

Terrorismus zerstört genau dieses Urvertrauen - wahlloses, massives ungezieltes verletzen und töten von Mensche - jederzeit, überall - Terrorismus ist Terror weil er Menschen das Urvertrauen in die Sicherheit des gesellschaftlichen Friedens nimmt.

Es gab ihn schon immer.. aber nie in dem Maßstab eines 9/11 - 13 Menschen sind in der Lage über 3000 den Tod zu bringen .. und warum? Die Wahrheit ist so simpel wie erschrecken ... "Weil sie es können".
Solche Anschläge waren möglich, weil nie jemand daran gedacht hätte das Menschen zu so etwas in der Lage wären.
Die Unterlagen die man irgendwann Mitte der 90er im Umfeld Bin Ladens gefunden hat zeigten auch Konzepte von Flugzeugen als Bomben gegen Staudämme und Atomkraftwerke - ernst genommen hat das niemand. 
Bis 13 Typen gezeigt haben das es nur genug ideologische Verblendung braucht um so etwas umzusetzen.

Die Überwachung soll nichts weiter bringen als den Menschen einen Teil dieses Vertrauens zurückzugeben.. und bei einer schnellen Aufklärung helfen, wenn doch einmal etwas passiert... 


Herr Todenhöfer macht es sich immer schön einfach mit seiner Polemisierung... und Obamas durchaus selbstritische Reflektion zum Aufstieg des IS als "peinliches Eingeständnis" zu bezeichnen, schafft echt nur ein Todenhöfer



> bisher am meisten vom Terror profitiert hat... oh Moment diese Frage sollte man sich lieber nicht stellen, weil die Antwort darauf eh nicht sein kann oder darf



Du meinst DEINE Antwort auf diese Frage.. hör auf zu verallgemeinern und dem Rest der LEser zu unterstellen, die Frage genauso wie du zu beantworten


----------



## Putinversteher (1. Mai 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Terrorismus zerstört genau dieses Urvertrauen - wahlloses, massives ungezieltes verletzen und töten von Mensche - jederzeit, überall - Terrorismus ist Terror weil er Menschen das Urvertrauen in die Sicherheit des gesellschaftlichen Friedens nimmt.



Redest du von Terrorismus oder Drohnen ?



Anticrist schrieb:


> Die Überwachung soll nichts weiter bringen als den Menschen einen Teil dieses Vertrauens zurückzugeben.. und bei einer schnellen Aufklärung helfen, wenn doch einmal etwas passiert...



Soll... In der Realität stehen wir eben alle unter Überwachung, ob wir wollen oder nicht und seine Freiheit aufzugeben um eine Sicherheit zu bekommen die es nicht gibt ist einfach nur ein saudämliches Konzept das immer größere Formen der Perversion annimmt




Anticrist schrieb:


> Herr Todenhöfer macht es sich immer schön einfach mit seiner Polemisierung... und Obamas durchaus selbstritische Reflektion zum Aufstieg des IS als "peinliches Eingeständnis" zu bezeichnen, schafft echt nur ein Todenhöfer



Jo was für eine Kreatur dieser Todenhöfer, der soll sich mal ein Beispiel an Obama nehmen der immerhin reue und reflektion zeigt nachdem bisher über 1 Millionen Menschen ihr Leben für den "War on Terror" gelassen haben. Was meinste eigentlich wieviele dieser Menschen Terroristen waren und wieviele davon ganz normale Menschen wie du und ich, nur mit einem anderen kulturellen Hintergrund ?



Fakten dazu: Bisher ist nicht ein Mensch durch Islamistischen Terroismus in Deutschland gestorben, was gerne bei der ganzen Panik vergessen wird und es ist 40x wahrscheinlicher vom Blitzschlag getroffen zu werden als Opfer eines Terroranschlags zu werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Mai 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Aber wenn man sich fragt wer bisher am meisten vom Terror profitiert hat... oh Moment diese Frage sollte man sich lieber nicht stellen, weil die Antwort darauf eh nicht sein kann oder darf



Die USA proftieren davon nur weil ihre ganze Struktur sowieso schon auf militärischen Aktionismus und Spionage ausgelegt ist, überbleibsel des kalten Krieges. Das man also von dem Terror profitiert ist ehr ein Nebeneffekt als etwas das gezielt geplant ist.
Den USA also zu unterstellen man würde gezielt auf Terrorismus setzen um davon zu profitieren ist etwas weit hergeholt.
Das einzige was man den USA unterstellen kann ist das man bewust in Kauf nimmt mit der eigenen Politik und dem eigenen wirtschaftlichen, sowie miitärischen handeln beiläufig den Nährboden für Terrorismus zu schaffen. Abzielen tut man aber primär auf ganz andere Dinge die in erster Linie außenpolitischen Einfluss, Vorteile für die eigene Wirtschaft und wirtschaftliche Kontrolle, sowie die günstige Beschaffung von Rohstoffen als Ziel haben.


----------



## Anticrist (1. Mai 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Redest du von Terrorismus oder Drohnen ?



Und wiedermal hast du eine Diskussion mit deinem primitiv-polemischen Geschwurbel im Keim erstickt.. du erwartest nicht ernsthaft das ich auf so einem Niveau mit dir weiterdiskutiere?! 

Lametier lieber weiter über die Grausamkeit von Zins und Zinseszins, danke.



> Jo was für eine Kreatur dieser Todenhöfer, der soll sich mal ein Beispiel an Obama nehmen der immerhin reue und reflektion zeigt nachdem bisher über 1 Millionen Menschen ihr Leben für den "War on Terror" gelassen haben. Was meinste eigentlich wieviele dieser Menschen Terroristen waren und wieviele davon ganz normale Menschen wie du und ich, nur mit einem anderen kulturellen Hintergrund ?



Nicht Kreatur.. der macht auch nichts weiter als seine Bücher geschickt zu vermarkten.
Und wieder vermischst du in deinem rot-linken Weltbild die Fakten zu einem einfach Einheitsbrei den du schön in dein Weltbild pressen kannst.

Woher stamm Todenhöfers Zahl von 1 Mio.. Zahlen, Fakten, Quellen? Kennt man von dem genauso wenig wie von dir. 
Die einfache Floskel "Obama hat 1 Millionen mit seinen Kriegen getötet" ist derart dämlich das ich mir auch hier jeder weitere Diskussion mit dir schenke.  
Nur mal so nebenbei... gibt im Internet genug Videos und Interviews mit Sprechern der Kaida die über die Drohnen eine ziemlich klare Meinung haben, da du dir eh nicht die Mühe machen wirst das zu suchen, weil es ja deinem Weltbild widersprechen könnte nur kurz die Zusammenfassung: "Sie töten uns, wir haben Angst, nicht mal unsere Führer sind noch sicher, du weisst nie wo es passiert" 
Ganz so ungeschickt stellen sich die Amis mit Ihren Drohnen anscheinend nicht an ... auch wenn jeder tote Zivilist einer zu viel ist


----------



## Putinversteher (1. Mai 2015)

Ja das stimmt soweit @ Nightslaver. Trotzdem sollte man im Hinterkopf behalten das es eben ein Milliardengeschäft ist und es deswegen wie in jedem anderen Geschäftsfeld auch einfach ein vitales Interesse gibt seine Sparte am Laufen zu halten. Und es würde mich nicht wundern wenn Menschen deswegen auch bereit sind Dinge zu tun, die für andere unvorstellbar erscheinen.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Mai 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Fakten dazu: Bisher ist nicht ein Mensch durch Islamistischen Terroismus in Deutschland gestorben, was gerne bei der ganzen Panik vergessen wird und es ist 40x wahrscheinlicher vom Blitzschlag getroffen zu werden als Opfer eines Terroranschlags zu werden.


Ich weiß jetzt nicht wann genau das war und wo in Deutschland, aber es wurden 2 US Soldaten getötet in einem Bus, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. 

BTW
Grad dir sollte doch die russische Lösung für solche Leute gefallen?


----------



## Putinversteher (1. Mai 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Und wiedermal hast du eine Diskussion mit deinem primitiv-polemischen Geschwurbel im Keim erstickt.. du erwartest nicht ernsthaft das ich auf so einem Niveau mit dir weiterdiskutiere?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du bist doch voller Polemik dazu noch beleidigend usw. 
Einfach weil du dir zusammenbastelst wie du gerade lustig bist und nichts und 0 der Fakten kennst die du selber vor dich rumträgst.

Erstmal habe ich "War on Terror" geschrieben und nicht Obama, die Trennung ist wichtig.
Hier bitteschön: Krieg gegen den Terror â€“ Wikipedia
Zitat: Laut einer Untersuchung der IPPNW belaufen sich die Opferzahlen von 2001 bis 2014 des "War on Terror" in Irak, Afghanistan und Pakistan - bei konservativer Auslegung der Quellenlage - auf weit über 1 Million Tote

Und es sterben nicht "mal ausversehen" Zivilisten in der Modernen Kriegsführung sondern im Vergleich vom 1. Weltkrieg unter 10% Zivilisten @ 2. Weltkrieg 40% sind es heute 90% Zivilisten... Nichts mit präziser Kriegsführung die mal ausversehen Menschenleben kostet. Sondern einfach alles Plattmacht und dabei mal nebenbei 2-3 mit in den Tod reisst die auf das Profil "Terrorist" passen würden. Und dann wundert man sich das die Menschen in diesen Ländern durchdrehen und die Zahlen explodieren für Menschen die sich dann dem Terrorismus zuwenden. 

"Auch wenn jeder tote Zivilist einer zuviel ist..." Könnte garnicht genug Fressen wie ich Kotzen möchte bei solchen Zynischen Aussagen aber so ein Weltbild wie du vertritt...


----------



## Anticrist (1. Mai 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> "Auch wenn jeder tote Zivilist einer zuviel ist..." Könnte garnicht genug Fressen wie ich Kotzen möchte bei solchen Zynischen Aussagen aber so ein Weltbild wie du vertritt...



Taschentuch?


Der Punkt, den du offensichtlich nicht verstehst.. oder bewusst ignorierst, ist, das diese 1 Million Toten nicht "Teil" des War on Terror sind.
Die überwiegende Mehrheit dieser Menschen wurde nicht von der USA/Nato whatever getötet, sondern von Arabern die Araber töten .. meistens wegen ehtno-religiöser Wehwehchen.

Wenn Araber Araber töten weil Ihnen die Religion, Stammeszugehörigkeit etc ihres Gegenübers nicht passt, dann hat das nichts mit War on Terror oder ähnlichem zu tun, sonder mit den Kulturen und Strukturen in den entsprechenden Ländern.
Viele Arabische Länder sind Dampfkochtöpfe die unter Druck stehen und lediglich von einem festpressenden Deckel am überkochen gehindert werden.  Dieser Deckel ist meistens ein despotischer Diktator a la Saddam, der derart Grausam herrscht, das selbst derartiger Hass, wie er unter den verschiedenen Konfessionen herrscht im Zaum gehalten wird.
Was passiert wenn dieser Deckel verschwindet, sieht man im Irak... die Araber bringen sich von ganz allein gegenseitig um, da braucht es keine Amis. Jetzt zu sagen "hätten Sie Saddam nicht gestürzt wäre alles beim Alten geblieben" .. Glückwunsch.
Saddam hat Leute die Ihm im Schwimmen oder Rennen besiegt haben zerteilen und in blauen Säcken an hinterbliebene zurückschicken lassen ... seine "Nachfolger" hängen Menschen an den Armen auf und drehen deren Genitalien bei vollem Bewusstsein durch den Fleischwolf....


 Schau dir Menschen wie Mussab al Zarkawi an, der den Irak an den Rand eines Bürgerkrieges gebracht hat, indem er derart Rigeros und grausam vorging, das es selbst Kaida Hardlinern zu bunt wurde..


----------



## Putinversteher (1. Mai 2015)

Aha, das ist also alles was dir zu den Zahlen einfällt die du ja davor für einfach zusammengesponnen gehalten hast... 1 Millionen Menschen und du kommst mit "Taschentuch ?" ... 
Bedarf wirklich keines weiteren Kommentars mehr...

edit: vor allem konservative quellen, weit über 1 Millionen ... eventuell schon 2 oder 3 wer weiss das schon noch...


----------



## Anticrist (1. Mai 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Aha, das ist also alles was dir zu den Zahlen einfällt die du ja davor für einfach zusammengesponnen gehalten hast...



Ich habe den Beitrag bereits entsprechend ergänzt.. und ja diese Zahl ist "zusammengesponnen" da stark vereinfachend


----------



## Putinversteher (1. Mai 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Der Punkt, den du offensichtlich nicht verstehst.. oder bewusst ignorierst, ist, das diese 1 Million Toten nicht "Teil" des War on Terror sind.
> Die überwiegende Mehrheit dieser Menschen wurde nicht von der USA/Nato whatever getötet, sondern von Arabern die Araber töten .. meistens wegen ehtno-religiöser Wehwehchen.



Aha den ich nicht verstehe ? Und ich ignoriere ? Diese Zahlen sind die Opfer durch unsere Kriegseinsätze, durch Bombardements und Drohnen usw. 
Die Studie beschäftigt sich nur mit den Opfern die aus direktem Zusammenhang entstanden sind und deine Toten durch "Religiöse Wehwehchen" werden extra aus diesen Zahlen ausgeklammert und gesondert aufgeführt. Aber das wüsstest du auch wenn du eben mal statt einfach zu ignorieren dich mal mit diesen Zahlen auseinandersetzt, statt hier zu hocken und an das Märchen vom Präzisionskrieg zu glauben.


http://www.ippnw.de/commonFiles/pdfs/Frieden/Body_Count_first_international_edition_2015_final.pdf


----------



## Adi1 (1. Mai 2015)

@ Putinversteher

Mich würde einmal interessieren, was Du denn gegen den Terrorismus machen würdest?


----------



## Anticrist (1. Mai 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Aha den ich nicht verstehe ? Und ich ignoriere ? Diese Zahlen sind die Opfer durch unsere Kriegseinsätze, durch Bombardements und Drohnen usw.
> Die Studie beschäftigt sich nur mit den Opfern die aus direktem Zusammenhang entstanden sind und deine Toten durch "Religiöse Wehwehchen" werden extra aus diesen Zahlen ausgeklammert und gesondert aufgeführt. Aber das wüsstest du auch wenn du eben mal statt einfach zu ignorieren dich mal mit diesen Zahlen auseinandersetzt, statt hier zu hocken und an das Märchen vom Präzisionskrieg zu glauben.
> 
> 
> http://www.ippnw.de/commonFiles/pdfs/Frieden/Body_Count_first_international_edition_2015_final.pdf



Also erstmal sind die Studienauthoren nicht gerade für ihre Neutralität bekannst.

zum 2. 
ein Selbstmordattentäter der sich in einer Gruppe von 60 Kindern in die Luft sprengt um die beiden US-Soldaten zu töten die gerade Bonbons verteilen fließen als 55 Opfer und 7 Schwerverletzte in diese Studie ein.
Kollateralschäden durch Selbstmörder sind Teil der 1 Million Opfer.. auf nichts weiter wollte ich hinaus


----------



## Putinversteher (1. Mai 2015)

Ich hab dafür auch sicherlich kein Patentrezept, aber für mich wären die wichtigsten Punkte erstmal nicht alles umzugestalten wie wir gerade lustig sind durch Regimechanges wie es mit Hussein, Gadaffi usw. getrieben wurde. Dazu würde ich ein Handelsembargo gegen Saudi Arabien führen, kein Geld mehr in das Land lassen, keine Waren usw. , dann müsste man schauen wie man das Chaos aus den letzten Kriegen wie gegen den Irak, Afghanistan usw. ein bischen besser unter kontrolle bekommt, statt hunderte Milliarden ins Millitär zu pumpen, würde ein Bruchteil davon reichen es für radikalen zivilen Aufbau zu nutzen wie es z.B. hier der Fall war nach dem 2. Weltkrieg. 
Weltweite Überwachung dürfte es nichtmehr geben, ich kann nicht verstehen wie man das hinnehmen kann ohne widerstand. 
Waffenlieferungen an "Rebellen/Terroristen" stoppen die in Syrien unterstützt werden.

Es ist halt überhaupt komplett Schwer irgendwas konstruktives Anzustellen nach dem Chaos das wir dort gestiftet haben, aber man müsste zumindest mal einen Rückwärtsgang einlegen und konstruktive nachhaltige Lösungen suchen. Egal wer wo was, Menschen kommen immer auf bessere Ideen etwas aus ihrem Leben und ihren Umständen zu machen, solange sie satt sind und zumindest die Chance auf verbesserung auch nur erahnen können, als sich selber in die Luft zu jagen.  Vor allem können wir nicht einfach Lösungen an diese Orte tragen, sondern müssten die Menschen dort ernsthaft mit Manpower & Geld dabei unterstützen, das sie Lösungen für sich schaffen mit denen sie selber etwas anfangen können.

Ob davon auch nur irgendwas hinhauen würde, ist dahingestellt. Aber Weltweite überwachung und Krieg gegen diese und jene Nationen ist keine Antwort auf Terrorismus, sondern lässt ihn immer weiter wachsen.
Es gibt nur eine Militärische Strategie, die ein Ende von Terrorismus kennt - und das ist Genozid.


----------



## Verminaard (1. Mai 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> .......nach dem Chaos das wir dort gestiftet haben.......



Bitte nicht immer verallgemeinern.
Wir haben da gar nichts gestiftet oder gemacht.
Ich fuer meinen Teil war zumindest nicht dabei und auch nicht dafuer.
Die die davon profitieren, die treiben das immer weiter.

Sowas darf nicht immer auf die Allgemeinheit uebertragen werden.
Ist fast genausoschlimm wie uns der Spiegel noch immer von den Greultaten aus dem WW II vorgehalten wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Mai 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wir haben da gar nichts gestiftet oder gemacht.
> Ich fuer meinen Teil war zumindest nicht dabei und auch nicht dafuer.
> Die die davon profitieren, die treiben das immer weiter.



Wieso sollte man uns das nicht vorhalten? Beteiligen tun sich die Leute die wir gewählt haben. Will man also nicht das es auf uns zurück fällt liegt es an uns dafür zu sorgen das, sofern wir es nicht beführworten, unterbinden. 
Ansonsten zählt halt der Wille der Mehrheit, wenn die Mehrheit es unterstützt unterstützt es gezwungenermaßen auch die Minderheit, so funktioniert eine Mehrheits"demokratie" halt.


----------



## Verminaard (1. Mai 2015)

Wieviel direkten Einfluss haben wir in Deutschland genau auf politische Entscheidungen?

Ich kann alle 4 Jahre einen neuen Bundestag waehlen. Was ist mit der Zeit dazwischen?

Zu sagen: du bist mitschuld, weil die Mehrheit diese Regierung gewaehlt hat, weil du lebst ja in einer Demokratie, ist sehr einfach.

Ich fuer meinen Teil glaube nicht das wir in Deutschland in einer wirklichen Demokratie leben. Wird zwar immer wieder betont, aber schaut euch dieses System selbst an.
Nur so als Beispiele: gibt es fuer wirklich wichtige Sachen Volksentscheide? Nein? Weil die Masse fuer vernuenftige Entscheidungen zu dumm ist?
Warum wird das TTIP hinter verschlossenen Tueren verhandelt? Wieviel Einfluss habe ich da als Buerger drauf? Aber es wird mich komplett betreffen.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Mai 2015)

@ Putinversteher

Dann müsstest Du quasi ein Totalembargo über das Land verhängen.

Wohin das führt sieht schön an Nordkorea.


----------



## Anticrist (1. Mai 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Es ist halt überhaupt komplett Schwer irgendwas konstruktives Anzustellen nach dem Chaos das wir dort gestiftet haben,



In deiner aufopfernden Selbstkasteiung übersiehst du, das es da nicht viel Chaos zu stiften gab.
Viele arabische Länder sind kulturell und intellektuell immer noch im Mittelalter .. Analphabetenquoten von >50%, die EINE WAHRE monotheistische Religion die den gesamten Alltag bestimmt, Mullahs und Muftis die Koranheuchelnd der Masse vorschreiben was sie zu tun und zu denken hat.
Die Konflikte da unten sind hausgemacht, 95% davon hätte es auch ganz ohne Einmischung des Westens gegeben. Das wird sich auch erst ändern wenn Wohlstand und Bildung Einzug halten.. und das wird noch Jahrzehnte dauern, da jede Öffnung zur Moderne mit dem Todschlagargument "Haram" niedergeknüppelt wird.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Mai 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich fuer meinen Teil glaube nicht das wir in Deutschland in einer wirklichen Demokratie leben. Wird zwar immer wieder betont, aber schaut euch dieses System selbst an.
> Nur so als Beispiele: gibt es fuer wirklich wichtige Sachen Volksentscheide? Nein? Weil die Masse fuer vernuenftige Entscheidungen zu dumm ist?
> Warum wird das TTIP hinter verschlossenen Tueren verhandelt? Wieviel Einfluss habe ich da als Buerger drauf? Aber es wird mich komplett betreffen.



Eine Demokratie im wortwörlichen Sinne kann es auch nicht geben.  Wichtige politische und wirtschaftliche Entscheidungen müssen Leute mit dem nötigen Sachverstand treffen und nicht Otto der Müllmann und Uschi von der Wursttheke. Und natürlich wird TTIP nicht öffentlich verhandelt. Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, weil es für Verhandlungen elementar ist, dass der Gegner die eigenen Möglichkeiten nicht kennt. Das ist so ähnlich wie beim Poker, da hält man ja auch nicht sein Blatt in die Runde.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Mai 2015)

Soeben habe ich mal einen "Gefällt mir"- Klick an Antichrist vergeben,

wobei ich diese Klicks extrem sparsam vergebe. 

Da hat er aber zu 100% Recht. 

Ohne die Einnahmen vom Ölgeschäft, würden Sie immer noch auf Ihren Kamelen

durch die Botanik ziehen.

Für diese Region kam der Fortschritt etwas zu schnell.


----------



## Putinversteher (1. Mai 2015)

Zum nahen Osten gehören aber auch Kulturen wie der Iran, Irak, Syrien und die Türkei. Und die meisten dieser Kulturen mögen für uns nicht nachvollziehbar sein, das gibt uns trotzdem nicht das Recht dort soviel Chaos zu stiften wie wir es in der Vergangenheit getan haben. Im Iran gab es zum Beispiel auch eine starke Demokratische Entwicklung, die auch hätte einfluss auf Nachbarländer haben können, wäre sie nicht vom CIA weggeputscht worden nachdem die Bevölkerung auf die Idee kam am Ölverkauf Beteiligt werden zu wollen. 
Aber was erzähl ich überhaupt wenn man annimmt das dort alle nur Nomadenvölker sind die den ganzen Tag auf Kamelen reiten wenn sie nicht gerade Kriege um Religionen anzetteln...

Und wenn ihr ein riesen Problem mit Terrorismus habt (natürlich nachvollziehbar) dann solltet ihr euch mal Gedanken um Saudi Arabien machen deren größtes Exportgut neben Öl, Fanatistischer Islamismus ist...


----------



## Anticrist (1. Mai 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Aber was erzähl ich überhaupt wenn man annimmt das dort alle nur Nomadenvölker sind die den ganzen Tag auf Kamelen reiten wenn sie nicht gerade Kriege um Religionen anzetteln...



Und wieder verallgemeinerst du und versteifst dich auf die Aspekte die in dein linkes Weltbild passen (Iran) ... Niemand hat gesagt das der Nahe Osten aus Kamelzüchtern und Höhlenbewohnern besteht....

Google mal Bilder vom Afganistan oder dem Irak der 70er... Frauen in (damals) modernen Röcken und sogar Minis die sich ungestört bewegen können, Bildung erhalten und auch sonst gesellschaftliche Teilhabe erleben.
Geändert hat sich das erst als Saddam dringend Geld brauchte und die Saudis das nur unter der Bedingung strikter Sharia Auslegung angewiesen haben....

Versteif du dich wieder auf die bösen Amis die mit imperialistischen Kapitalismus im Auftrag der Öl-Lobby den Nahen Osten kaputt gemacht haben und verkünde diese einzige Wahrheit doch bitte zukünftig in Capslock, dann les ich dein Geschreibsel vielleicht auch mal wieder.
War ein Fehler wieder damit anzufangne


----------



## Adi1 (1. Mai 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Im Iran gab es zum Beispiel auch eine starke Demokratische Entwicklung, die auch hätte einfluss auf Nachbarländer haben können,



Im Iran hat es niemals wirkliche demokratischen Tendenzen gegeben. 

Spätestens mit der Machtübernahme durch Ruhollah Chomeini â€“ Wikipedia

hat sich das Land selbst in den Abgrund navigiert. 

Du solltest Dir erst mal ein paar Hintergründe reinziehen,

bevor Du hier solch ein Unwissen verbreitest. 

Bücher sind gegen Unwissen ein gutes Mittel. 

Google alleine, kann Dir das Denken nicht abnehmen.


----------



## Putinversteher (1. Mai 2015)

Operation Ajax â€“ Wikipedia

Im Jahr 2009 hatte Präsident Barack Obama in seiner Rede an die islamische Welt als erster US-Regierungschef öffentlich das eingestanden, was die CIA jahrzehntelang geleugnet hatte: „Mitten im Kalten Krieg spielten die Vereinigten Staaten eine Rolle beim Sturz einer demokratisch gewählten iranischen Regierung.

Vielleicht solltest du auch mal wieder ein Buch lesen...


Weils so schön war: 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Im Iran hat es niemals wirkliche demokratischen Tendenzen gegeben.
> hat sich das Land selbst in den Abgrund navigiert.
> Du solltest Dir erst mal ein paar Hintergründe reinziehen,
> bevor Du hier solch ein Unwissen verbreitest.
> ...


----------



## Adi1 (1. Mai 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Operation Ajax â€“ Wikipedia
> 
> Im Jahr 2009 hatte Präsident Barack Obama in seiner Rede an die islamische Welt als erster US-Regierungschef öffentlich das eingestanden, was die CIA jahrzehntelang geleugnet hatte: „Mitten im Kalten Krieg spielten die Vereinigten Staaten eine Rolle beim Sturz einer demokratisch gewählten iranischen Regierung.
> 
> ...



Was hat denn 1953 mit heute zu tun?


----------



## Seeefe (1. Mai 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Was hat denn 1953 mit heute zu tun?



Die ganzen Post davor hab ich nur überflogen, auf die will ich auch garnicht eingehen. 

Eher Allgemein. Man muss auch heute für heutige Dinge das große ganze betrachten. Nur weil etwas Jahre oder Jahrzehnte her ist heißt das nicht, dass es für heutige Dinge nicht relevant ist.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Mai 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Die ganzen Post davor hab ich nur überflogen, auf die will ich auch garnicht eingehen.
> 
> Eher Allgemein. Man muss auch heute für heutige Dinge das große ganze betrachten. Nur weil etwas Jahre oder Jahrzehnte her ist heißt das nicht, dass es für heutige Dinge nicht relevant ist.



Selbstverständlich spielt die Geschichte davor eine Rolle. 

Aber im Iran ist es nun mal so, dass sich ein geistiger Führer an die Macht geputscht hat. 

Die entscheidende Frage ist doch jetzt,

was hat das gebracht?

Oder anders gesagt, die normale Bevölkerung wollte das gar nicht.


----------



## Speicherpapst (2. Mai 2015)

Und was haben die Amis, Iran und Öl jetzt mit Pegida zu tun?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. Mai 2015)

Speicherpapst schrieb:


> Und was haben die Amis, Iran und Öl jetzt mit Pegida zu tun?



Dass die Amis in dem damaligen Persien eine Islamisierung ausgelöst und unterstützt haben.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2015)

Das waren die Briten, da das damals alles unter britischer Kontrolle war.


----------

